# [LPF] The Forbidden Isle of Ancient Secrets



## Satin Knights

*The Forbidden Isle of Ancient Secrets
*A Living Pathfinder adventure for 4-6 sixth level characters​
GM: Satin Knights
Judge: PerrinMiller
Start Date: April 25th, 2012 (DOY=116)
End Date: October 2nd, 2013 (DOY=366+275), Run time 526 days, 36.82 DMCs

Honored Players:
1) Kalinn Ari "Frost" (Mowgli) ........,,,.........Barbarian 3, Sorcerer 3, Dragon Disciple 5
115 ~ Starting.. 28,098 XP,.. 1,360 EXP,.. 1,720 EGP, ..4,575 TXP,...3,975 TGP. Goal 34,000, 75 days, July 8th, 61/53
190 ~ Starting.. 34,033 XP,.. 4,240 EXP,.. 4,780 EGP, 11,748 TXP,...9,504 TGP. Goal 50,000, 132 days, Nov 20th, 89/72
322 ~ Starting.. 50,021 XP,.. 6,580 EXP,.. 7,560 EGP,,14,500 TXP,.10,324 TGP. Goal 71,000, 125 days  Mar 22th, 116/89
447 ~ Starting.. 71,101 XP, 12,000 EXP, 10,265 EGP,.21,996 TXP, 12,987 TGP. Goal 105,000, 117 days July 17th, 188/111
564 ~ Starting 105,097 XP,.13,400 EXP,.10,850 EGP,..17,094 TXP,.11,088 TGP. Goal 145,000, Current 135,591 XP 222/144
Finished earning 107,493 XP to finish at  135,591 XP and earning 83,053 GP. (off from sheet numbers by +375 XP)
 

 2) Aradra Longstrider  (JackSlate45) ....,,,....Ranger 11
115 ~ Starting ..23,337 XP,.. 2,680 EXP,.. 3,420 EGP,.. 8,357 TXP,.. 7,261 TGP. Goal 34,000, 137 days, Sept 8th 61/53
252 ~ Starting ..34,374 XP,.. 4,320 EXP,.. 4,860 EGP, 11,392 TXP,.. 9,216 TGP. Goal 50,000, 128 days, Jan 14th 89/72
380 ~ Starting ..50,086 XP,.10,180 EXP,.10,145 EGP, 12,876 TXP,...9,879 TGP. Goal 71,000, 111 days, May 5th 116/89 
491 ~ Starting ..73,142 XP,.10,000 EXP,...8,700 EGP, 21,996 TXP,.12,987 TGP. Goal 105,000, 117 day, Aug 30th 188/111 
608 ~ Starting 105,138 XP,.10,400 EXP,...8,050 EGP,...7,326 TXP,...4,752 TGP. Goal 145,000, Current 122,864 XP 222/144 
Finished earning 99,527 XP to finish at  122,864 XP and earning 79,270 GP. (off from sheet numbers by +131 XP)


3) Iosef Tellus (rb780nm) ...............,,,.......Paladin 8 
115 ~ Starting 13,899 XP, ...720 EXP, ...940 EGP,.. 728 TXP, ,,,806 TGP. Goal 15,000, 26 days, May 20th 28/31
141 ~ Starting 15,347 XP, 3,400 EXP, 3,920 EGP, 5,280 TXP, 5,040 TGP. Goal 23,000, 120 days, Sept 17th 44/42 
261 ~ Starting 24,027 XP, 2,880 EXP, 3,380 EGP, 7,198 TXP,.6,254 TGP. Goal 34,000, 118 days, Jan 13th 61/53
379-402 ~ Starting 34,105 XP,.1,280 EXP,.1,280 EGP,.2,047 TXP,.1,656 TGP. Goal 50,000, Paused 37,432 XP 89/72
Went AWOL Feb 5th earning 23,505 XP ending at 37,432 XP and earning 23,276 GP. (off from sheet number by +23 XP)


4) Daylily Falshenaya (Systole) ......,,,,........Barbarian 5, Fighter 1, Horizon Walker 4
115 ~ Starting ..8,218 XP, .....720 EXP, ....940 EGP, 1,078 TXP, 1,225 TGP. Goal 10,000,  49 days, June 12th 22/25
164 ~ Starting 10,016 XP,.. 3,400 EXP,. 3,880 EGP, 2,716 TXP,.3,007 TGP, Goal 15,000, 97 days, Sept 17th 28/31
261 ~ Starting 16,132 XP,.. 2,600 EXP, .3,060 EGP, 4,268 TXP,.4,074 TGP, Goal 23,000, 97 days, Dec 23rd 44/42
 358 ~ Starting 23,000 XP,...5,460 EXP, .6,180 EGP,.5,551 TXP,.4,732 TGP, Goal 34,000, 91 days, Mar 24th, 61/52
449 ~ Starting 34,011 XP,...7,200 EXP, .6,890 EGP,.8,811 TXP,.7,128 TGP, Goal 50,000, 99 days, July 1st, 89/72 
548 ~ Starting 50,022 XP,.11,000 EXP,. 8,800 EGP,.10,092 TXP,.7,743 TGP, Goal 71,000, 87 days, Sept 26th, 116/89 
635 ~ Starting 71,114 XP,..7,200 EXP,...5,425 EGP,.1,128 TXP,....666 TGP, Goal 105,000, Current 79,442 XP 188/111
Finished earning 71,224 XP to finish at  79,442 XP and earning 63,750 GP. (off from sheet numbers by +318 XP)


5) Relic Nevyn (jbear)..................,,,.......... Wizard 9, Oracle 1
115 ~ Starting ..7,865 XP,.... 720 EXP,... 940 EGP, 1,430 TXP, 1,625 TGP. Goal 10,000, 65 days June 28th 22/25
180 ~ Starting 10,015 XP,.. 3,400 EXP, 3,880 EGP, 2,268 TXP, 2,511 TGP, Goal 15,000, 81 days, Sept 17th 28/31
261 ~ Starting 15,683 XP,.. 2,600 EXP, 3,060 EGP, 4,752 TXP,.4,536 TGP, Goal 23,000, 108 days, Jan 3rd 44/42
369 ~ Starting 23,035 XP,.. 6,460 EXP,.7,545 EGP,,5,551 TXP,.4,732 TGP, Goal 34,000, 91 days, Apr 4th 61/52
460 ~ Starting 35,046 XP,.. 6,200 EXP,.5,525 EGP,,8,811 TXP,.7,128 TGP, Goal 50,000, 99 days, July 12th, 89/72
559 ~ Starting 50,057 XP, 18,200 EXP,14,225 EGP,.8,816 TXP, 6,754 TGP, Goal 71,000, 76 days, Sept 26th, 116/89
635 ~ Starting 77,073 XP,..........0 EXP,.........0 EGP,.1,128 TXP,....666 TGP, Goal 105,000, Current 78,201 XP 188/111
Finished earning 70,336 XP to finish at  78,201 XP and earning 63,127 GP.  (off from sheet numbers by +137 XP)


[sblock=eXcel Sheets]These don't handle the leap year properly, so off by just a bit.  









[/sblock]

[sblock=Encounters]
0240 0340 ~..5/2 ~ 5/10 The Messenger ~  CR 4 ~ 1200 XP ~ 240 XP each, 
0480 0600 ~ 5/11 ~ 5/20 The crabs 4 x CR 2 ~ 2400 XP ~ 480 XP each, treasure (none)
~~~~~~~~ Iosef levels to 6th, Daylily and Relic levels to 5th
 0640 0780 ~ 6/14 ~ 6/28 The tentacles ~ CR 7 ~ 3200 XP ~ 640 XP each,
~~~~~~~~ Kalinn leveled to 8th
0480 0600 ~ 7/25 ~ 7/29 Estian the Skum ~ CR 6 ~ 2400 XP ~ 480 XP each, 
0120 0160 ~..8/3 ~ 8/19 Wedding Rock ~ CR 2 ~ 600 XP ~ 120 XP each, 
0240 0340 ~ 8/19 ~ 8/27 The Maelstrom ~ CR 4 ~ 1200 XP ~ 240 XP each, 
0480 0600 ~,9/5 ~ 9/8 ..Advanced Frilled Lizard ~ CR 6 ~ 2400 XP ~ 480 XP each, 
~~~~~~~~ Aradra leveled to 8  
1440 1400 ~ 9/12 ~ 9/17 Two Shambling Mounds and a Will-o-wisp ~ CR6 x3 ~ 7200 XP ~ 1440 each,
~~~~~~~~ Daylily 6, Relic 6 and Iosef 7 leveled 
0840 0900 ~ 9/27 ~ 10/2 7 Skum searchers ~ CR2*7 ~ 4,200 XP ~ 840 XP each
0640 0780 ~ 10/22 ~ 10/25  Black Pudding ~ CR 7 ~ 3,200 XP ~ 640 XP each, 780 gp 
~~~~~~~~ Kalinn Leveled
0640 0780 ~ 11/8  ~ 11/21 2 Phase Spiders ~ CR5*2 ~ 3,200 XP ~ 640 XP each, 780 gp
~ The Great Machine ~ unfinished
~ Summoner's Circle ~ unfinished 
0480 0600 ~ 12/14 ~ 12/22 4 Skum searchers ~ CR2*4 ~ 2400 XP ~ 480 XP each, 600 gp
~~~~~~~~ Daylily 7, Relic 7 leveled 
0120 0160 ~ 1/8 ~ 1/8 ~ Puzzle lock ~ CR2 ~ 600 XP ~ 120 XP each, 160 gp
 0160 0240 ~1/9 ~ 1/13 Trapped weapon ~ CR3 ~ 800 XP ~ 160 XP each, 240 gp
~~~~~~~~ Iosef 8, Aradra 9 leveled
1280 1280 ~ 1/17 ~ 1/31 2 Chuuls ~ CR 9 ~ 6,400 XP/5 ~ 1,280 XP each, 1280 gp
Iosef AWOL 2/5
0800 0975 ~ 2/7 ~ 2/9 Great Machine Investigation ~ 3,200 XP/4 ~ 800 XP each, 975 gp
0300 0425 ~ 2/13 ~ 2/26 Floating Spire ~ CR 4 ~ 1,200 XP/4 ~ 300 XP each, 425 gp 
0600 0750 ~ 3/1 ~ 3/9 Great Machine repair 2400 XP/4 ~ 600 XP each, 750 gp 
1600 1600 ~ 3/13 ~ 3/18 Cloakers ~ CR5*4 ~ 6,400 XP/4 ~ 1,600 XP each, 1,600 gp 
0600 0750 ~ 3/13 ~ 3/18 Rescue Sara, scripted Adhoc XP ~ 2,400 XP/4 ~ 600 XP each, 750 gp
 ~~~~~~~~ Kalinn and Daylily leveled
1000 1365 ~ 3/22 ~ 4/3 Rescue the villagers, scripted Adhoc XP ~ 4,000 XP/4 ~ 1000 XP each, 1365 gp 
~~~~~~~~ Relic leveled
4000 3000 ~ 4/27 ~ 5/5 2 Adv Chuul + Sargassum Fiend 2CR8+CR9 ~ 16,000 XP/4 ~ 4,000 XP each, 3,000 gp
~~~~~~~~ Aradra leveled to 10th  
0200 0300 ~ 5/21 ~ 6/9 Advanced Imp CR3 ~ 800 XP/4 ~ 200 XP each, 300 gp
 0800 0975 ~ 6/12 ~ 6/17 Devilish Diversion CR5x2 ~ 3,300 XP/4 ~ 800 XP each, 975 gp
 1200 1250 ~ 6/24 ~ 6/29 Iku-Tulsu CR8 ~ 4,800 XP/4 ~ 1,200 XP each, 1,250 gp 
~~~~~~~~ Daylily and Relic leveled
4800 3375 ~ 7/8 ~  7/16 Fossil Golem CR12 ~ 19,200 XP/4 ~ 4,800 XP each, 3,375 gp 
~~~~~~~~ Kalinn leveled
2400 2050 ~ 7/25  ~ 8/6 Advanced Giant Fiendish Moray +8 fiendish electric eels  CR8 + 8*CR2 ~ 4800+4800 XP/4 ~ 2,400 XP , 2,050 gp
0600 0750 ~ 8/12 ~ 8/19 Collapsing Wall Trap CR 6 ~ 2,400 XP/4 ~ 600 XP each, 750 gp 
~~~~~~~~ Aradra leveled to 110th  
3200 2625 ~ 8/20 ~ 9/8 4 Chuul CR7*4 ~ 12,800 XP/4 ~ 3,200 XP each, 2,625 gp 
~~~~~~~~ Daylily leveled the day of
7200 5425 ~ 9/16 ~ 9/26 Advanced Fiendish Giant Aboleth CR10 + Sorcerer Skum CR12 ~ 28,800/4 ~ 7,200 XP each, 5,425 gp
~~~~~~~~ Relic leveled
=========
37,580 EXP and    35,175 EGP
[/sblock][sblock=Treasure]
......450 gp ~ A feather token swan boat ~ party ~ Carried by Aradra in haversack
.,,2,500 gp ~ A Ring of Swimming ~ Iosef
.......50 gp ~ 2 scrolls  (Comp Languages) ~ Relic, 2 used
.,....  90 gp ~ 3 thunderstones ~ Aradra
.......40 gp ~ 2 alchemist's fires ~ Iosef
.....450 gp ~ 3 Cure  Moderate Wounds potions ~ 2 Aradra, 1 Relic
..3,000 gp ~ A Cauldron of Brewing ~ Aradra's haversack
..,..720 gp ~ a campfire bead ~ Aradra
...,...75 gp ~ 1 ioun torch ~ Aradra
.......?? gp ~ 1 bottled, live Homonculus ~ Daylily
..4,000 gp ~ Pearl of Power 2nd level ~ Relic
..2,101 gp ~ Watertight scroll case containing:  Fireball, Lightning Bolt used, Tiny Hut, Fly used, Draconic Reservoir, Rope Trick used  all at CL 5 ~ Relic
..8,340 gp ~ +1 Darkwood Spellstoring Quarterstaff containing  Force Punch ~ Relic
..5,500 gp ~ Boots of Striding and Springing ~ Daylily
..4,000 gp ~ Shocking Amulet of Mighty Fists +0 ~ Shadow
..4,000 gp ~ Belt of Physical Might ~ Iosef
24,000 gp ~ drinking horn ~ Kalinn ~ Drinking Horn of Bottomless Valor
,,2,500 gp ~ fancy necklace ~  Relic ~ Amulet of the Orrey*
10,000 gp ~ Belt of Thunderous Charging ~ Daylily
12,500 gp ~ Blessed Book ~ Relic
..1,500 gp ~ Bookmark of Deception ~ Relic
..1,000 gp ~ Bookplate of Recall ~ Relic
18,315 gp ~ +1 Holy Longsword ~ Iosef
..4,075 gp ~  Relic Some more scrolls: Dimensional Anchor, Fleshworm Infestation, Summon  Monster IV, Malicious  Spite, Howling Agony, Loathsome Veil, Seek  Thoughts, Spontaneous  Immolation.
...2,000 gp Feather Step Boots ~ Frost
.,,8,000 gp Shirt of Immolation ~ Aradra 
..,2,000 gp Apprentice Cheating Gloves ~ Aradra
.16,000 gp Robe of Arcane Herritage ~ Kalinn
 ...1,800 gp 6 Potions of Levitate ~ Party
.21,012 gp +1 Adamantine Furious Transformative Glaive-Guisarme ~ Daylily
.36,900 gp Living Steel Impervious Adaptive Endless Ammunition bow string bonding with original +1 Seeking composite longbow ~ Aradra, replacing 8,600 gp original bow. 
.......?? gp 8 macguffin potions to finish the adventure
...2,250 gp Wand of Remove Curse, 10 charges
22,000 gp +3 Celestial Armor ~
24,000 gp Cloak of Minor Displacement
16,000 gp +4 Belt of Mighty Constitution
36,000 gp +6 Belt of Giant Strength
..9,000 gp 3rd level Pearl of Power
..4,000 gp Clear Spindle Ioun Stone
..2,500 gp Ring of Sustenance
..4,000 gp +2 Headband of Alluring Charisma
..4,000 gp +2 Cloak of Protection
..3,002 gp Adamantine kris dagger
=======
196,918 gp
.,.-8,600 gp "Replacement" value on Aradra's bow
=======
188,318 gp

.................. taken/earned
Relic ......... 36,216/63,127
Daylily....... 36,512/63,750
Frost......... 42,000/83,053
Iosef......... 22,335/23,276
Aradra .......46,935/79,270


Relic
16,000 gp ~ +4 Belt of Mighty Constitution
12,500 gp ~ Blessed Book ~ Relic
..9,000 gp ~ 3rd level Pearl of Power
..8,340 gp ~ +1 Darkwood Spellstoring Quarterstaff containing  Force Punch ~ Relic
..4,000 gp ~ Pearl of Power 2nd level ~ Relic
..2,500 gp ~ Ring of Sustenance
..1,500 gp ~ Bookmark of Deception ~ Relic
..1,000 gp ~ Bookplate of Recall ~ Relic
..4,075 gp ~ Some more scrolls:  Dimensional Anchor scribed, Fleshworm Infestation, Summon  Monster IV used,  Malicious  Spite, Howling Agony, Loathsome Veil, Seek  Thoughts,  Spontaneous  Immolation.
..2,101 gp ~ Watertight scroll case containing:  Fireball scribed, Lightning Bolt used, Tiny Hut scribed, Fly used, Draconic Reservoir scribed, Rope Trick used  all at CL 5 
.....150 gp ~ 1 Cure  Moderate Wounds potions ~ Relic
.......50 gp ~ 2 scrolls  (Comp Languages) ~ Relic, 1 used, 1 scribed
========
61,216 gp in items of the 63,127 due leaves 1,911 gp in coins


Daylily
24,000 gp ~ Cloak of Minor Displacement
21,012 gp ~ +1 Adamantine Furious Transformative Glaive-Guisarme 
10,000 gp ~ Belt of Thunderous Charging 
..5,500 gp ~ Boots of Striding and Springing 
=======
60,512 gp in items of the 63,750 due, leaving 3,238 gp in coins


Iosef
..4,000 gp ~ +2 Belt of Physical Might ~ Iosef
18,315 gp ~ +1 Holy Longsword ~ Iosef
.......40 gp ~ 2 alchemist's fires ~ Iosef
=======
22,355 gp in items of 23,276 due, leaving 921 gp in coins


Aradra
36,900 gp ~ Living Steel Impervious Adaptive  Endless Ammunition bow string bonding with original +1 Seeking  composite longbow ~ replacing original bow. 
-8,600 gp ~ the original +1 Seeking bow it bonded with
22,000 gp ~ +3 Celestial Armor ~
,,8,000 gp ~  Shirt of Immolation ~ Aradra 
..4,000 gp ~ Shocking Amulet of Mighty Fists +0 ~ Shadow
..3,000 gp ~ A Cauldron of Brewing ~ Aradra's haversack
.,2,000 gp ~  Apprentice Cheating Gloves ~ Aradra
..,..720 gp ~ a campfire bead ~ Aradra
.....300 gp ~ 2 Cure  Moderate Wounds potions ~ 2 Aradra
,....  90 gp ~ 3 thunderstones ~ Aradra
...,...75 gp ~ 1 ioun torch ~ Aradra
======
68,485 in items of the 79,270 due leaving 10,795 gp in coins


Kalinn
36,000 gp ~ +6 Belt of Giant Strength
24,000 gp ~ drinking horn ~ Kalinn ~ Drinking Horn of Bottomless Valor
16,000 gp ~  Robe of Arcane Herritage ~ Kalinn
..2,000 gp ~  Feather Step Boots ~ Frost
.....300 gp ~ potion of Levitate used
======
78,300 gp in items of the 83,053 gp due leaving 4,753 gp in coins

Undecided
.,1,500 gp ~  6 Potions of Levitate ~ 1 used, 5 available for the Party
..2,250 gp ~ Wand of Remove Curse, 10 charges
..4,000 gp ~ Clear Spindle Ioun Stone
..4,000 gp ~ + 2 Headband of Alluring Charisma
..4,000 gp ~ +2 Cloak of Protection
..3,002 gp ~ Adamantine kris dagger
,,2,500 gp ~ A Ring of Swimming 
,,4848 gp ~ gold pieces and gems


Macguffins that stay on the island
,,2,500 gp ~ fancy necklace ~  Relic ~ Amulet of the Orrey*
.......?? gp ~ 1 bottled, live Homonculus ~ Daylily

Party consumption
.....450 gp ~ A feather token swan boat ~ party ~ Carried by Aradra in haversack
 
 [/sblock][sblock=Consumables Used]Iosef's Haatse's Boon
Iosef CLW wand charges ??, lost track long ago 
Daylily CLW wand charges 10, lost track long ago 
Aradra CLW wand charges 3, lost track long ago 
2 Scroll of Comprehend Languages
1 scroll of Magic Missile
1 scroll of Lightning Bolt
1 scroll of Fly
several inscription supplies
Party slept and replenished on Dec 31.
Party got partial rest on June 12th.
1 scroll of Rope Trick
Daylily, Shadow and Aradra rested by June 30th..., all rested and spells refreshed by July 7th.
Scroll of Summon Monster IV
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock= Overall Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Marching Order] Single File ...............Double Wide.................Watches
..................................................  ..............Daylily and Relic ..... DV 30
..................................................  ..............Frost and Iosef ....... DV 60
..................................................  ..............Aradra and Shadow . LL 120
If you have a standard procedure for opening a door, we will put it in  here too, so as to speed repetitive issues like  that.[/sblock][sblock=Major Personalities]Alder Vanderloth ~ employer

 Sara ~ wife
Callyus ~ fisherman saved
Gervus ~ lighthouse master
Larissa ~ crone druid ~ died
villager1 ~ died
villager2 ~ died
Gerlach ~ missing alchemist
Estian ~ ferryman turned skum
unnamed ~ embarrassed will-o-wisp
unnamed ~ escaped homoculus
unnamed ~ tower mage
Esmarilla ~ Tower mage's wife[/sblock][sblock=Notes]Detect Magic is going to be difficult this adventure.
DC 11 fortitude save or be sickened while using.
2 extra rounds to deal with blinding whiteout effect before you can identify.
DC to identify +10 because of the brighter auras.
The Plaques
Relic *6
Frost 1
Daylily *2
Iosef *4
Aradra 6
Shadow *3

Relic  -2  Skin  4**   6***
Aradra +8  Skin  9*   13** 19    25  23  9***
Shadow +9  Limbs 11** 20   14***
Frost  +8  Blood 28   25   17    10*  28  11** 27  20  20  18  10***
Daylily+8  Head  18   22   13*   13**  28  27  22  9***
Iosef +10  Lungs 13**  19   29    19  13***
Devil Chills for Frost: Onset: days (1d4=1), before sleeping the second day.  Src: Bearded Devil
[/sblock][sblock=Intended Time]This adventure should probably run about a  year with the seventh level characters leveling twice and the fourth  level characters leveling four times.  The island is not going to let  you "return to town for supplies", but some accommodations for better  gear will arise when appropriate.[/sblock][sblock=Adventure  Rules]Liberally  adapted from others who do this better than I do, since  this is my second PbP seat in the GM's chair:

* I prefer the use of [ sblock=OOC ] instead of [ OOC ].  It does a better job of hiding the out of character commentary.

* Group initiative, rolled by GM. In the case where an individual member    of the 'losing side' rolls better than all other individual members  of   the 'winners,' that character may act first in the initial round of    combat (surprise or round 1). Otherwise, unless a players specifies  that   actions are to follow another character / event, actions happen  in the   order they were posted. More than 36 hours or so delay for  posting   during your turn in a combat may result in my NPCing the  character to   keep things moving.

* Feel free to use Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice rollers    for your characters. In general, I may or may not be posting my actual   rolls,  or just results. I may use the EnWorld roller more than other  GMs,  so if the dice at the bottom of a post starts overwhelming, you  can  shrink that down to a text one liner by changing your user  settings.   Settings->Edit Options->Thread Display  Options->Dice Roller  Display->Streamlined.  GM secret rolls like  Perception and Stealth  will be done by physical dice.

* I tend to post at any time of the day or night.   I may post   "mid-round" combat updates as needed or "short responses" to questions   more often than the characters.  If you're going to be away for longer   than a couple days,  please let me know if at all possible so we can   arrange NPCing if  necessary. I will generally look at your wiki   character sheet for a "Intended next action" or "Standard Operating   Procedure" near the top of the sheet for clues as to what to do.  

* If you do not post for a week or more without notice, I may  end up   writing you out of the adventure. You will still receive your  share of   the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and gp to the  date of   your last post.

* If your character gets enough XP to level they may do so at the end of    an encounter. This grants the extra hp, but does not heal damage, and    grants any additional spell slots, but not spells prepared. A caster    capable of spontaneously casting could use these slots normally, a    cleric could only use them for cure or inflict spells, a druid for    summon nature's ally, etc. Prepared casters may prepare spells in these    slots as if they had left the slots blank for the day, if they are  able   to do so. They can go through the appropriate spell preparation  as if   they had already rested if applicable.  If you are adding a new  class  that requires special materials, like a wizard's spell book,  please PM  me a little ahead of time so I can work it in cleanly.

PS: My PM box hovers at 16 of 20.  Too many projects I have to track.

* Mini stat blocks (preferably including a link back to the wiki page    for your character) and a picture for maps are quite helpful.  It is   nice if you can colorize the major stats like Total HP, Current HP, AC,   Weapon in hand.

* If you have an interrupt or immediate action ability, please list it   in your mini-stat block so I can attempt to weave it into the bad guy's   combat at the appropriate time the first time around.  If you can take   more than one AoO in a round, please list that too.

* Frost has an overlapping adventure.  An intelligent item and a few  NPCs are going to invade her life and destiny.  So, some effects from  Whispers in the Night will be showing up in this game as well. 

* I mess up sometimes. Everyone does. Feel free to point it out.  I will   try to retcon to fix if needed.  Sometimes, I will need to use the   "plot device or special circumstances overrides the normal rules" card.   We're all here to have fun, so I'll try to do everything I can  to  facilitate. 

* Sometimes I will earn the "cruel rotten bastard" title.  There might be occasions where the cause has to play out for a week or two before you see the effect later and go, "Oh, that was worth it."  I promise it will never be personal.

* This adventure is based on Paizo's _From Shore to Sea._  I am just mentioning it so no on joins a table top version of that game and then realize, "Oh, I am already playing this one."

I think I have overdone it by now, let's get started.​[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

A galloping horse neighs as it stops abruptly just outside the door of the Dunn Wright Inn.  After a moment the door bursts open with a young man stumbling in. His  arm and shoulder loosely bandaged, it looks like he rode straight  through the night to reach the city.
"Grog! Grog, I need heroes!" panting and straining to move through to the bar.

"You must save my wife..." as the man falls face first in the middle of the floor unconscious.


----------



## Satin Knights

A few seconds after the man bursts in, the door opens a second time, and  a dejected-looking Daylily enters the tavern.  He pauses briefly at the  prone man, then carefully steps over him and walks to the bar.

"I am search the everywheres," he says sadly.  "But my toads is being lost.  Rotguts, please.  And keeping them comes."

~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~
Quote: Aradra _"At any rate, no matter how long it has been Kalinn it seems like forever since I was last here."_​    Kalinn starts as the young man stumbles in and makes his pronouncement  before collapsing to the floor. She moves quickly to kneel by his side,  looking up at Aradra as she does so. "And it looks as though this time will be no different. I have no skill with healing, Aradra. Can you bring him around?"

~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~​ 
The ranger gets off of his stool, and starts looking over the  unconscious man. He checks to see if he has fainted because of  exhaustion, or something more sinister. 

After his inspection he looks up at the barkeep and says "Can we use a back room for him Grog?"

~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~​ ​"Room two tis empty.  Hes gud old custmer.  Heel him."




~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~​ ​ With a nod Anaerion pulls out a wand and gives  him a quick tap.  Hoping that one was enough, he waits to see him awake  before giving him another tap if needed.​


----------



## Satin Knights

The man wakes up, rolls over and sits up.  Looking around, he sees a lot of strangers.  Looking to the bar and Grog, "They took her...  On our wedding night...  Right from Wedding Rock.  They took Sara."  

Shaking his head in grief, "There were so many and my fireball didn't even slow them down.  Grog, I need help!" Turning back to the one who apparently healed him.  "Can you help me?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=Map Picture]Here's a map token - a pic and a direct link to the pic on Photobucket so you can get the original if so desired.

Kalinn Ari Map Token






[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

With a nod, Aradra says "I will, but let us get you seated first.  You seemed to have traveled long and hard, and a good plate of food will help."

Looking apotogeticlly to Cythera and Fury Aradra says "It looks like I will have to wait on that food order Orlando.  Grog, can we get something for him?"  

Standing back up, with his arm outstretched, Aradra says to the new guest "Comon, let's go sit somewhere a little less crowded.  Then we can hear more about your wife's kidnapping."

He helps the man back up, and escorts him into Room 2


----------



## Satin Knights

*Relic Nevyn*

Relic is startled awake with the thud of them man hitting the floor.

"Who, what, where, when?"

By the time he has  focused his vision the man is back to his feet and begging aid.

"Perhaps I can help good man. Let me see those wounds ..." He  elbows  his way through the gathering crowd.

Relic takes a look and frowns. "Nasty, but you'll live."

He closes his rheumy eyes and  lays a hand on him gently."May the Wind blow gently at your back and ease your discomfort."

Aradra stands the man to his feet and Relic starts at the words 'wife's kidnapping'.
"Kidnapped  you say? I had best come along with you then. I would hear this story.  Taking my mind off my own problem for a moment would be a welcome  change."

Relic will follow them into the private room.[sblock=Spell]Relic casts CLW on the injured man  as  well, healing 6 HP[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn helps the others get the man to his feet and slips back into the private room with them.


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef follows the party into the back room.


----------



## Satin Knights

After being helped to the back room, "It was our wedding night.  We went out to Wedding Rock as it is tradition to do in her village.  I am from here in Venza, but moved north to a small fishing village named Kraken's Cove a few years ago.  That is when I met Sara."  

"Back to that night, we were consummating our marriage as is the tradition there.  Then these frogish fish creatures that walk on two legs attacked and stole her.  They uses some magic that clouded my mind and made it hard to cast.  They split into two groups, one stealing her away while the other was attacking me.  In the surf, I could hear her screams as she was being taken to the isle.  But, try as I might, I could not get to her.  I was able to get off one fireball, but that only dropped a few of them.  I had nothing I could do to fight the ones already in the ocean."

"Kraken's Cove is just a small fishing village.  They have no one there that take on a serious fight and rescue.  So, I came here riding through the day and night.  Grog found me jobs when I was young.  Now I am here to hire you to save my wife."


----------



## jbear

"Your wife, Sara ... has she shown any talent for the Art herself? Even if she was not trained as such ... has she ever shown any kind of unexpected talent?"

Strangely, Relic's questions seem very personal to him and somewhat unrelated to the events taking place.


----------



## Satin Knights

"No, she is just the daughter of a fisherman. I was only allowed by the elders to marry her because of my gifts as a mystic crafter.  The villagers don't like outsiders.  But as a weaver of magic, I earned their respect."


----------



## jbear

"Ah... I see."

A light of hope that seemed to be flickering in the old man's eyes is quickly spent.

 "It is of no matter. Frog-like creatures ...  who surge from the sea ... hmmm ... let  me think ... that sounds awfully familiar."

Relic sits quietly thinking.


----------



## rb780nm

"Let us make haste! We can discuss the possible nature of the attackers once we are en route,"  the Paladin says.


----------



## Satin Knights

Neither his travels or his books have prepared Relic enough to know these creatures from the description.  

"Yes, Yes, it is two days travel to get there normally.  The superstitious villagers say she has been taken to the Forbidden Isle.  They say no one comes back from there.  But strong heroes like you should be able to rescue her.  You wouldn't be scared away by silly superstition." 

"There is a stable on the west side of town.  We can rent horses there.  The spell I used to get here will dissipate soon."

Still weak and with a broken arm, he is ready to return immediately.


----------



## Systole

Daylily wanders into the room, holding a bottle of cloudy, brownish liqour.  "Elder Storyteller," he announces.  "I am decide to be tired of the city, and wanting to go to the walkabouts again.  So I am to pulling outs of Venza, and with plan to puttings my hammer in the many other places.  We should having drinks, for gooding-bye."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

rb780nm said:


> "Let us make haste! We can discuss the possible nature of the attackers once we are en route,"  the Paladin says.




"I agree - we can get more accurate descriptions on the way. But I do need to make a stop to replenish my supplies . . . Aradra and I are barely back in town from an extended trek and I've pretty well used up all my expendable travelling gear.

"Worry not, though . . . I don't shop like most women."



Systole said:


> Daylily wanders into the room, holding a bottle of cloudy, brownish liqour.  "Elder Storyteller," he announces.  "I am decide to be tired of the city, and wanting to go to the walkabouts again.  So I am to pulling outs of Venza, and with plan to puttings my hammer in the many other places.  We should having drinks, for gooding-bye."




Kalinn's nostrils flare at the sudden intrusion of . . . _what the hell's_ is _that smell?_ She looks on for just a bit longer than might be considered polite as the oderiferous elf bursts into the room and addresses the old priest. She breaks her gaze with a start and a slight look of embarassment, then looks around to the others present. Her speech is somewhat formal; this combined with her lilting accent makes it plain that the common tongue is not her first and that she is translating as she speaks.

"Many of you I've not met . . . I'm Kalinn, a warrior of the HaGruut clan high in the Seithr Mountains. It is my intention to accompany this man back to his home and to help him rescue his lady."


----------



## jackslate45

Shadow snorts as the elf enters the room, and looks up at the new arrival  with a look of obvious dislike.  He stands up and starts heading outside, clearly getting out of the way of the new arrival to relieve the wolf's over sensitive nose.  

Aradra himself coughs a few times, trying in vein to forget the new arrival's smell.  _Is that sewer I smell on him?!_

Shaking his head, in an attempt to steady himself, the ranger looks up and says "Aradra Longstrider, at your service.  I have a few things that I need picked up at the Pearl, in addition to some last minute equipment. "

He looks towards their new contact and says "It shall not take long, and the more prepared we are, the better chance we have of reusing your wife. "


----------



## Systole

jackslate45 said:


> "It shall not take long, and the more prepared we are, the better chance we have of reusing your wife. "




Daylily pauses a moment, looks at Aradra, looks at the bottle, and looks at Aradra again.  "Pssss ... Elder Storyteller," he whispers.  "Is this being bad timings?  I am mean, if you is in middle of re-using the wife of someones, I can maybe comings back, uh ... afterwards."


----------



## jackslate45

Systole said:


> Daylily pauses a moment, looks at Aradra, looks at the bottle, and looks at Aradra again.  "Pssss ... Elder Storyteller," he whispers.  "Is this being bad timings?  I am mean, if you is in middle of re-using the wife of someones, I can maybe comings back, uh ... afterwards."




OCC: Doh. My bad. Reasons I should not post after staying up 36 hours.  Bedtime now


----------



## Systole

*OOC:*


Couldn't resist, sorry.


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Considering I've done Daylily's reaction multiple times in real life, I thought it was awesome!  [sblock=reason]I used to sell lingerie at swingers parties and strip clubs for fifteen years.  Yep! Been there, done that, got the photos![/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] Ahahaha! That is hilarious! Both Daylily's reaction and SK's old job![/sblock]

"No no Daylilly, of course you are not interrupting!"

Relic looks down at his own sewage spattered clothes.

"My apologies to those gathered. I am partly responsible for the stench. Daylilly and I have had a most unpleasant misadventure in the bowels of Vezna. My mind has been elsewhere these past few days as the threat very much still remains and I have given no thought to taking a bath or washing my clothes."

Whatever the old fellow is talking about it obviously makes him uncomfortable and nervous.

"All the more reason for both of us to leave the city, Daylilly! We can save our last drink for another occasion, perhaps? This man needs help ..."

Relic points to the wounded man.

"His wife is  not being re-used..."

Relic gives a chastising look to Aradra as if to say 'even if that were the case it is  most unsensitive to mention in front of the poor woman's panic stricken husband!'

"She has however been stolen away from  him by monsters. Sea  monsters of some kind. In a village by the sea, two days travel from here by horse. Why we do not know but they have take her to a place called the Forbidden Isle. I too have decided to help try and save this woman. But as I have told you before, Daylilly, I would feel much safer going on a dangerous journey like this if you are there also. I promise ... there will be no chasing paper. Or perfumes of any kind other than the salty sea and perhaps that of fresh fish."

Relic looks at Daylily hopefully.

"So what do you say? Do you have time for another adventure?"


----------



## jackslate45

Systole said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist, sorry.



OOC: Nor would I expect Daylily not too.


Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=ooc]Considering I've done Daylily's reaction multiple times in real life, I thought it was awesome!  [sblock=reason]I used to sell lingerie at swingers parties and strip clubs for fifteen years.  Yep! Been there, done that, got the photos![/sblock][/sblock]



OCC: Can't say I have bee there, but I agree with jbear, that is hilarious.



jbear said:


> "His wife is  not being re-used..."
> 
> Relic gives a chastising look to Aradra as if to say 'even if that were the case it is  most unsensitive to mention in front of the poor woman's panic stricken husband!'



Aradra's look of confusing starts with Daylily's comment, and increases with Relic's chastising look.  It takes a few minutes before it clicks that he had misspoken, when he burned red with embarrassment, mumbling  "You know what I meant..."

He stands up and says "Excuse me." before walkings out of the small room.  He grabs his gear on the way out, and moments later the creak of the door can be heard as the ranger and his companion leave the Pearl.


----------



## Satin Knights

"Yes, Yes.  Please come and save my wife from the fishy frog men.  You look like a proud warrior.  There will be a lot of fighting for you to do."

The wounded man stands up, "Let's go to the stable to get fresh horses.  We will find your friend either there or in the shops as we head back west to the waterline."

The man walks out the door expecting you to follow.  His pace is slow due to his injuries, but he heads straight east to the Grand Stable of Venza.  The stables are hidden behind a 15' tall berm of earth lined with thick brush trees along the top.  There is a noticeable breeze heading towards the stable.  As you pass through the 20' wide entrance, you can see the full expanse of the stable.  Many pens hold different types of livestock and riding animals.  Near the center of the complex is what looks like a sixty foot high aviary dome.

"Jay-Cus, we need horses.  Fast ones and now."
I haven't seen you in a ..."
"I said now old friend."
"Oh, How many and how long?" 
"Six.  At least a week, ah make it two weeks."

Jacus turns and starts barking orders as he heads into a barn.  Five minutes later he and other stable hands lead out six fine light warhorses outfitted for a long ride.

The man approaches the stable hand and pulls out an elegant golden comb or maybe hair piece.  "This should cover the bill for now.  I will bring proper coins when I return, so don't hock that.  I will want it back for Sara."

Turning to your group, "These horses are the property of the Grand Stable.  you shall agree to return them" "Never mind, I will give them the speech later."

[sblock=ooc]You have horses.  They move 60'.  They come with a saddle, bit, bridle, saddlebags, 14 days feed in feedbags, 3 days water in horse appropriate waterskins, horses blanket and brush.  The horse's name is etched into the saddle in common.  You can pick its name yourself if you desire.

You can visit the Mystic Pearl for last minute shopping.  You will catch Aradra just coming out of the Pearl as you are arriving.  I am a stickler for supplies, so don't skimp.  Kalgor is an example of overdone and going overboard, and Kalinn is/was an example of too light.  Everyone should have their own healing stick or be prepared to hand over gold to the person that shares their's.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

After securing the trail rations bought from the Inn into his backpack, Relic takes one of the horses, the one that appears the most tranquil and unaggressive of the lot. 

"Okay girl ... you are a girl aren't you?" He peaks under the mares belly just to confirm.
"Girl ... or should I say..." he peers at the name etched into the saddle, "Incubo."

Something dangerous seems to twinkle in the mares eye, its lips twitch and it seems to bare its teeth just for a moment just as the old man pulls himself up into the saddle. Relic however does not see it.

"Err... mister, you might want to ..."

"No no, I'm fine thank you. I think I've got a a sweet wee filly here, thanks."

Incubo snorts and stamps a hoof impatiently. If horses could smile anyone watching might have sworn that Incubo was doing just that.

[sblock=OOC] Relic has his gear sorted. I can just buy trail rations from the Inn, right? Heal stick: Check. Ready to roll (for what is going to be a most uncomfortable journey for the old fella) whenever.  [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily eyes the horse warily.  Or if one were so inclined to say, perhaps even skittishly.  "I ams ... uh, maybe I ams just maybe good for to running?" he offers.  "I cans runs the long way.  The horse, they is no match for the mighty Jiragans."  He pauses.  "Yes, yes ... that is being being why I do not wishing to be on the horse.  Because being on the horse is not the way of the Jiragans.  Is not because the horse is scary to the Jiragan, or anythings like of that sorting."









*OOC:*


Daylily does NOT like horses, and has never ridden one, and has no plans to ride one ... ever.  He freaked out about getting into a wagon way back at level 1.  He'll jog alongside the party, using his mighty Fortitude save, his Desert Runner racial trait, and his base 40' speed rather than ride.


----------



## jackslate45

The ranger takes his horses reigns when offered to him.  He pats the noes of the horse gently, saying "What is your name? Donnel?  Well, I hope you are up to it.  It looks like we have a hard ride out."

He looks down at Shadow, who seems to be staring up at him. "What?  Would you prefer if I rode you all the way there?"

Shadow snorts.  Aradra sighs, then kneels down towards the wolf.  "It would be better if your not burdened by me, I would think."




Systole said:


> Daylily eyes the horse warily.  Or if one were so inclined to say, perhaps even skittishly.  "I ams ... uh, maybe I ams just maybe good for to running?" he offers.  "I cans runs the long way.  The horse, they is no match for the mighty Jiragans."  He pauses.  "Yes,  yes ... that is being being why I do not wishing to be on the horse.   Because being on the horse is not the way of the Jiragans.  Is not  because the horse is scary to the Jiragan, or anythings like of that  sorting."




_Jiragan?  _Aradra looks over at the elf, wandering what to say.  He starts with, "Daylily, was it?  Do you think yourself faster than a horse?  How bout a race then."
[sblock]
I Think I got everything I need now.  I seem to be missing some equipment when I was sorting everything, but I can work through that later.  The only new expensive addition is the pearl of power.  and 500ish gold in equipment.

Did I miss anything SK?
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Yes, the beasts is the faster ... if is straight line and good ground, but only for a small times, even then." He breaks into a gap-toothed smile. "In Jirago ... we have the beast like horse, only with many horn on head. To hunt, we run after thems, until they is fall over and die from not having breath. Then we eat! Hah!"

[sblock=ooc]Daylily is not totally out of his mind.
The Man Versus Horse Marathon | Runblogger
Persistence hunting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bought some more rations for Daylily and sold off the toad cage, since he lost the toad. Other that that, he's ready to go. And he has no money to spend on more stuff anyway.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 9/9
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"I'm with you, um, Daylilly was it? We have little use for horses in the mountains of my home."

Nevertheless, she eyes a black gelding appreciatively. She approaches the beast slowly but with confidence, checking the saddle for it's name as she speaks easily to it.

"'Allo, big fella. Ah, you're a good boy, hey? Come, now, you'll consent to carry me, yes? What's your name, fella?"

She slips Winterbite's sheath through the loops on the saddle and mounts without too much difficulty. Once astride, she sits easily but it's apparent that she's not used to being on horseback.

"OK, then. A quick stop for supplies and I'll be ready."

[sblock=OOC]I'm working on spending her money right now. Sadly, there wasn't a CLW wand to be found in the Pearl, so she's picking up some potions instead.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

"We will bring the horse along anyways.  When he gets tired, he may get over his superstition."

Heading out, you meet Aradra coming out of the Mystic Pearl who doesn't appear to have anything new except a cloak and backpack.  Kalinn goes in to do her business and comes back out without her cloak.  

"Ready?  We are heading north along the shore."  Not really waiting for an answer, he heads north on a road that parallels the sea shore.

[sblock=ooc]Pick a speed.  It is 15 hours at 50' movement.  Hustling for Daylily does cumlative non-lethal damage after the first hour.  If the horses with riders hustle, they would take lethal damage.  The Desert Runner trait bonuses doesn't kick in until Daylily tries full speed running or forced marching.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] Since Daylily has the trait, may as well use it. I'd say as fast as Daylily can manage without actually killing the horses. Or Daylily! If it's two days ride we'll have to rest, so Daylily will have time to recover the non lethal dmg. The horses can recover once we reach the village. I doubt we are taking them to the Forbidden Isle, right? The longer we take the worse of the woman is likely to be. My two coppers  [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=ooc]Actually, if those are light horses and the riders+gear are more than 175 lbs (according to the overland movement chart) or over 225lb (according to horse statistics and carrying capacity rules), the horses' base speed is 35' due to medium encumbrance, not 50', which means that Daylily will not be the limiting factor.  

If they're 50', then you guys can go at 50'.  Daylily will hustle for the first hour and scout ahead (80'), then drop to walking speed for the next three hours 3x40=120').  Then repeat for the next for hours.  For the afternoon, Daylily will be fatigued and down 1 nonlethal.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock]
We also have a wolf that can carry equipment on him, if we need to. Shadow has the highest STR out of anyone, and could very easily get some of the lesser used equipment on him.  He'll just be mad at Aradra fit a while is all. 

As well, Aradra's handy haversack still has room in it.   Just throwing that out there. And the horse Daylily refuses to ride. 
EDIT:
Also, I got the impression he rode all day and night (hence the collapse). you can make a 15 hour journey in 1 day, but the horses will greatly suffer.  Aradra would not feel comfortable riding a horse to near death, so he would at least take one day to rest. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Rereading: I hate Paizo's handling of horses.  Light warhorse is the advanced horse, which is the heavy horse in the travel chart.  Only Iosef needs to shed some weight to fit under the 229 lb limit to keep the horses at light weight.  Redistributing to the empty horse and stuffing a lot in Aradra's haversack will work.

So, yes, Daylily can jog ahead and then slow up with only taking a little non-lethal damage.  Hopefully he won't get into trouble on his own on the road.

Your employer used the mount spell an a couple of pearls of power to recharge when the horse ran out of steam to switch and continue on through the night.  He was also riding light.  So, his 15 hours of movement in one shot will turn into two days for you.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=ooc]Thanks, SK.  Daylily will take that risk, seeing as he's (not so) secretly terrified of horses.  If it goes badly, it goes badly.  When you roll a barbarian, you have to expect that your character has the life expectancy of a pet gerbil.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"If someone has space for these rations and rope, I think we can keep the horses moving fast," Iosef says.


----------



## Satin Knights

So Daylily tries his hand at running ahead at his own pace, then slowing up after a while to let the party catch him.    The second time he gets a ways out of sight of the party, a lone wolf comes out on the road and challenges him with a growl.  Daylily growls back.  The wolf notices the white wolf pelt on Daylily's shoulders and thinks he will look for easier prey.  He scampers off into the woods.  

After eight hours, both the horses and Daylily are getting tired.  You find a often used campsite off the road just a bit.  There is a large grassland clearing that breaks into the forest, pushing the forest back for a way.  Someone left their stone ringed firepit near the edge of the woods.  It looks like it hasn't been used in a couple of days, but does get regular use.


----------



## Systole

Daylily settles in, lighting the fire and tearing into his rations. He seems tired but in good spirits. "Is good to be goings from city. Too longs in city, I was begin forget the ways of land of home! And we having good omen of Sun Wolf. He is guides us on the journey."

After the day's run, his body odor has diminished somewhat, as if the fresh sweat and fresh air has disappated the worst of the miasma that accompanied him. Instead of being tear- and vomit-inducing, the stench has regressed to merely 'extremely unwashed.'


----------



## jackslate45

The ranger, not content with eating his rations, gathers his bow and arrow and pulls out a small whistle.  He whistles after his animial companion, who comes bounding up.

He looks at the rest of the party and says "I am going to hunt for some food.  I should not be long. "  

If no one objects to him leaving, Aradra will go out to hunt for food.  

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 69/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride  


Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Longstrider, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Hide Campsite
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
*
Shadow*
 
AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+9 1d8 + 15 + Trip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
 [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic gets off his horse at the campsite in an extremely foul mood. Largely due to having been thrown from the horse three times and bitten twice. He locks eyes with Incubo and opens his mouth to chastise the beast.

"Agh! What's the point? I'm talking to a horse."

Using his staff to help prop his battered and bruised body up, he  hobbles over to the fire.

"Anyone want to swap horses?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn swings easily from the saddle at the end of the days ride, but barely manages to hide a wince as her legs protest their treatment this day. She hobbles around as she helps the others set up a campsite, seeing the horses secured and with feedbags over their faces before tossing out her bedroll. She sits down on a rock and munches determinedly on a piece of hardtack as Aradra takes up his bow and moves off into the evening.


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra does a bit of hunting and decides to not take more than what is necessary. The animal life abounds here easily able to provide twice what the party needs.  He brings back enough meat, berries and mushrooms for the whole party.

[sblock=ooc]Would someone give me a watch schedule for the night please?[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Sitting down by the wounded wizard and wincing as his raw hide touches the earth, Relic says: "If you wish I can pray that your wounds heal quickly. Perhaps it will make sleep come more easily to you, if your body is less damaged, even though your mind is still at unrest ..."

If he agrees Relic casts CLW on him twice.

He then waits patiently, stomach rumbling for Aradra to return with food.

[sblock=The Watch]
Relic is happy to take first watch (on a regular basis).
Though not great at perception he does have Darkvision to 30ft
He'll take the time to go over his spells and swap Silent Image for Sleep. I doubt Sleep will be useful any more.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 4) Human Wizard 3/Oracle 1
HP: 31/31
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted  11
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +6
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Silent Image; Colour Spray; Cause Fear
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 0/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (48/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 8/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Magic Missile, Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra returns triumphant, holding a large assortment of goods to eat.  He starts passing it around for everyone to share.  

Once everyone has had their share, Aradra starts eating up his.  Every once in a while he will throw a leg to Shadow, who will start rip off the flesh and start eating joyously, obviously tired from the long day's haul.

Whe he finished, he wipes his mouth of the berry juice and says "For tonight, I think we should have Relic and Daylily on first watch, then Kalinn and Iosef taking the middle.  Both can see well in the dark, which should not bother them any.  Shadow and I will handle the last watch.  I also have prepared something that will make us harder to find, but it will not be completely ineffective."

[sblock]
Aradra has Hide Campsite memorized, and will be casting it before he goes to sleep.  With the Extend rod, it will last for 2/3rds of the watch (assuming a 12 hour watch), so that will help on some level to keep us hidden.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Yeah, is much goods. I can first watchings with Elder Storyteller." He passes a wand to Relic, and then says in elven. _"Better you tae carry this, Elder, as the magics are beyond the likes o' me. Use it as ye see fit. And if I'm on watch, I'll have a wee tap now tae take the edge off, if it's nae trouble to ye."_

[sblock=Actions]Giving CLW wand to Relic. Feel free to use it on whoever needs it, not just Daylily. Taking a tap to remove the nonlethal damage, which also removes fatigue.[/sblock] 
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 9/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"That sounds like a very good plan," Iosef tells Adara. "In that case, I have various rituals to attend to and then I should catch as much sleep as I can. Please wake me when my watch begins," he asks Relic and Daylilly. 

With that (unless anyone interjects), he moves to the edge of the firelight and kneels for a time, before returning to his bedroll and closing his eyes.


----------



## jbear

Relic grins as the torturous horse ride begins to fade and became a dull memory (though the dull memory continues to ache in every inch  of his bony body), as he sets into Aradra's fine assortment of delicious fresh food. 

He nods as Daylily hands him the Wand of Healing. "But of course friend Daylilly! Say the word and a tap I shall give!" He taps the barbarian as requested and folds the wand away with his other gear should he  need more magical healing. 

Relic sets himself to study, confident in Daylilly's keen eyes, but also looking up every now and  again and scanning the darkness for anything unusual.

[sblock=Relic] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 4) Human Wizard 3/Oracle 1
HP: 31/31
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted  11
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +6
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Silent Image; Colour Spray; Cause Fear
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 0/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (48/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 8/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Magic Missile, Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Elder story teller and mighty Daylily take the first watch while the others bed down and get some sleep.  Your employer passed out a while ago as soon as he finished his meal.  The night is fairly quiet although the horses are occasionally restless.
[sblock=Relic]There are occasional breezes that seem to be coming from the wrong direction.  They are a bit cooler than you would expect for the night. The crickets are occasionally quieter than they should be.[/sblock][sblock=Daylily]Hunter brought back toad stools.  They faintly tasted like spirit toad.  Maybe you can find a new spirit toad in the morning.  The crickets go quiet occasionally and the horses are nervous occasionally.  Nothing growls at you from the darkness, so it is a good night.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic puts down his books. He stares out into the night with a look of puzzlement on his face. He puts the tome away in his pack and closes it firmly. He sits there for a few moments looking around with the same look which soon grows into a look of concern.

"Something is not right Daylilly. I can't put my finger upon it but I sense a warning in the Wind. It is as if blows too cold, as if it had lost its way. Listen ... can you hear it? The crickets have hushed ... as if they were waiting for something ill to happen."

He picks up his staff. "Perhaps we should check the horses? I'd hate to wake the others just for the ramblings of a dithering old man ... but I feel we are in danger."


----------



## Systole

_"Aye, sure an' if it'll make ye easier, Elder. Whatever summat's creepin' -- if indeed there be a creeper -- it's hiding from the likes of us. And if the breeze is changing, mayhap it's the Eagle of the High Winds watching o'er our trek."_ Daylily approaches the horses, but stops six or seven paces away and fidgets. _"Ye can, uh, go ahead and check the beasties, Elder. I'll watch yer back. From here. On account of right here being a most proper vantage point, ye ken."_









*OOC:*


Just FYI, if it's not clear from the language, italics are Daylily speaking in Elven, and regular font is Daylily speaking in Common.






[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 9/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

You both know the night "feels" uneasy, but neither of you find a source of trouble.
[sblock=Daylily]It has been slow, for you are used to immediate results.  But you feel the euphoria of toad sucking coming on.  You made a fortitude save to resist the feeling if you desire, or you can enjoy it. [/sblock][sblock=Relic]You are seeing pink  and blue spots and the grass around your feet is dancing and hinting you should join in.  If you have ever kissed Daylily's toad, you recognize that you are on one of his "vision trips". This may have been the cause of the uneasiness.(missed your fort save)[/sblock]It is time to wake the next watch.


----------



## Systole

Daylily frowns and shakes his head.  "Is not goods times for the spirit-vision," he says.  Blinking a few times, his vision returns to normal.  He meanders over to the bedrolls.  "Oye!  The next is time for the wake.  Darkchild, Sunchild ... is your turning."

The names Darkchild and Sunchild seem to be what the barbarian has settled on calling Kalinn and Iosef, at least for the time being.  It's likely it has something to do with their ancestry and his oddball tribal beliefs.
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 9/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn rolls awake in an instant, snagging up her blade as she rises. "_Kiitos_, Daylilly. How went your watch?"


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Kalinn]You wake quick, but the world feels just a bit off.  Pink and blue dots fade in and out of your vision while the grass on the ground is is waving at you in more organized patterns than the wind should produce.  Your not drunk.  This is a calmer distortion of reality, but the changes are more vivid and intense.  Sounds occasionally shimmer in trails of color.  No matter what you pick up, it has the wrong weight, even Hafísbíta feels different. (failed fort save by 2)[/sblock][sblock=Iosef]You wake perfectly fine and feeling normal. (made the fort save by 12)[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

After Relic comes back from checking the horses he shakes his head and rubs his eyes before moving to wake the others for their shift on the watch. When they wake he shares his fears.

"There is something not right about this place we have chosen to camp. I suggest you take the greatest care upon your watch. My body is telling me things that cannot be true. I believe I am hallucinating. I don't know why that is the case but I have begun to see spots of different colours around my feet. Be careful you distinguish your visions from reality. It may be something in the air or the preamble to a more sinister attack upon us."


Relic yawns and lays down to sleep.

"I will sleep lightly."

As Relic drifts off to sleep his mind is racing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

An icy breeze swirls fiercely around Kalinn as her alarm makes itself felt. She staggers a bit as she rises and looks 'round wildly. "'Ware, friends! We're under some sort of mystical attack!" Then the old priest's words begin to register. "You feel it as well!? And you haven't determined the source of the attack? Wait . . . you're sleeping when we're under attack? *FEAR, FIRE, FOES! WAKE, FRIENDS, AND DEFEND YOURSELVES! SOMETHING'S ATTACKING US . . . IT'S ALREADY PUT RELIC DOWN!*"


----------



## Systole

Nestled in his furs, Daylily opens an eye.  Recognizing the signs of a spirit-talking gone bad, he sighs and heaves himself to his feet.  "Oye, Darkchild.  Is to be calming downer.  This is no attackings, only talking of Wind Eagle to you.  You is have unfriendly toad-lick, and the bloods of the Dark Hunter in you is make you fear.  Going to sleep again.  I wills watch second time for you."

[sblock=ooc]I'm guessing that as a long-time connoisseur of fine mind-altering chemicals, Daylily is familiar with bad trips.  He'll attempt to put Kalinn to bed and take another watch.[/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 9/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra and Shadow both wake with a start at the sound of the yell. 

OCC: Waiting on results of fort save before doing anything


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*"Wind-Eagle!? Toad-Lick!?* But I never licked . . . What? I don't understand . . .  No dan- . . . Why is the grass purple? And what in Gelugon's name is moving through it!?  But Relic's as- . . ."

Kalinn gradually allows herself to be calmed as, in spite of the swirling colors and the oddly balanced weight of _Hafísbíta_ in her hands, she notes that the others of her group do not appear at all alarmed.


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Aradra]You feel fine. (made the fort on the die) Shadow is fine.  You get a thought crossing your mind, _"Oops, it may have been the mushrooms.  Toad bellies may have tainted the toad stools."_ [/sblock][sblock=Kalinn]You have too much adrenalin running through your veins now that you do not want to sleep.  Besides the paladin is there to watch you, so Daylily can get some sleep. (Otherwise he starts his run fatigued.)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"No, Daylilly . . . you sleep, _veli_. If you say it's known to you and will pass I'll deal with it."

She moves off to the side a bit and draws her blade, running through a few training forms to accustom herself as much as possible to the strange balance.


----------



## jackslate45

Mowgli said:


> "No, Daylilly . . . you sleep, _veli_. If you say it's known to you and will pass I'll deal with it."
> 
> She moves off to the side a bit and draws her blade, running through a few training forms to accustom herself as much as possible to the strange balance.



The adrenaline of surprise finally wanning, Aradra pats Shadow on his head, and the wolf lays his head back down.

The ranger looks up and says "I think the toadstools were the problem.  Whatever frog sat on it left the residue for us to, unfortunately, take in.  Not easy to detect, thats for sure."


----------



## jbear

Relic stirs in his sleep at the shouting but does not wake. He rolls over onto the other side and covers his ear with an arm. He mumbles  with voice of one enraptured by psychodelic dreams: "Purple haze ... purple seahorse ... Bubble need a bubble in the boat to float ... I think the monster is behind you in the surf ..."

It's obvious that he is not sleeping lightly as he promised.


----------



## jackslate45

It does not take long for Aradra to roll back into bed, and continue sleeping.


----------



## Satin Knights

OOC: @rb780nm Waiting on Iosef to wake up for his watch.  He is clear headed.


----------



## rb780nm

*OOC:*


Sorry, didn't realize I hadn't 







Iosef awakens at the appointed time, to see a degree of turmoil about the camp. Clearly everyone else ate something that disagreed with them. "Go back to sleep, Kalin. I will take the rest of the night's watches. You need to sleep what ever this is off."









*OOC:*



Iosef will stay up and he doesn't intend to wake anyone for the next watches if they seem at all ill. It's probably a mistake to try to keep watch all night by himself, but his concerns are for the members of the party who seem ill.


----------



## Satin Knights

Kalinn stays awake and on watch, for the images and sensations swirl to wildly in her mind to allow her rest.  About an hour after the others have turned back in to sleep, Iosef startles a bit, and then looks to be deep in thought.

[sblock=Iosef] Iosef hears a light, feminine voice inside his head.

"Iosef Tellus, champion of Cortesia, I approach your camp as a messenger.  I mean you no harm.   Do not wake the others.  My message is not for them.  

They are safe, for they are protected by more than you this evening."[/sblock][sblock=Kalinn]Kalinn hears a light, feminine voice inside her head.  It joins the music and splashes of light, but seems a little more than spirit sounds.

Kalinn Ari, daughter of Draak, I approach your camp as a messenger.  I mean you no harm.  Do not wake the others.  My message is not for them.[/sblock]
About a hundred feet out from the camp, four little pale globes of light appear.  They are quite low to the ground and light up a tiny, four legged creature that is walking through the grass towards you.  It is about the size of a house cat, but... but... has wings.  It walks with a proud strut as it approaches.

[sblock=If you let it approach, Iosef and Kalinn see...]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It is about 20 inches tall.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn's overworked brain just folds the appearance of the weird little dragon into the general strangeness of the night, admiring the way it's colors meld with those of the oddly waving grasses. _This'll be OK, right? Old Relic said there's nothing to worry about . . ._ She holds out a hand, palm up, and gestures to a place beside her.


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef stands, hand on his sword, as the creature approaches. With internal senses he reaches out to feel its aura

--








*OOC:*



Detect Evil, focussed on the creature
_At will, a paladin can use detect evil, as the spell. A paladin can, as a move action, concentrate on a single item or individual within 60 feet and determine if it is evil, learning the strength of its aura as if having studied it for 3 rounds. While focusing on one individual or object, the paladin does not detect evil in any other object or individual within range.
_


----------



## Satin Knights

As the miniature dragon approaches she chuckles.  In a soft voice, almost a whisper, "You may relax paladin.  There will be no evil in this glade tonight unless _*she*_ allows it to enter under truce.  Well, that is, if things go well.  If they don't, well I know you would not be able to handle it and all us little ones would be destroyed."

The proud beast continues her approach without hesitation or concern for the actions of the paladin.  Once in the camp, she moves over towards the log that Kalinn sits upon.  With a fluttering jump, she hops up on to the log to get a better eyeline with Kalinn.

"Kalinn Ari, you are hereby summoned to the glade by", mid-sentence she switches out of common and into [sblock=draconic] _"mother.  Tests and trials await to see if you are the child of destiny.  You will follow me into the glade alone.  There you will meet your future."

"Now stand and start walking down the hill and into the glade.  I will catch up to you after giving your friend some more instructions."_[/sblock]

Confused, but without a reason to refuse the request of a dragon, small one as it is, but a dragon none the less, Kalinn stands and wobbly starts walking towards the glade. 

Turning around and facing the paladin again, the messenger smiles with a closed mouth as words start to flow in Iosef's mind in celestial. [sblock=Iosef]"Times are turbulent.  For her safety, Kalinn must remember this night as only a dream.  You will have to do what your honor says you cannot, in order to protect her.  You will have to lie to her.  When she asks about this meeting, tell her that it was a dream.  Some of the mushrooms give spirit dreams.  Tell her she fell asleep during her watch, but you stood guard through the night as you said you would.  Do not tell anyone of what you have seen tonight.  If dark forces realize you or your friends have knowledge, they would be tortured through a hundred deaths to see just how much knowledge they have."

"So, stay here.  Protect your friends while they sleep.  And under *NO* circumstances do you enter the glade."  She jumps into the air and hovers in front of the paladin, eye to eye.  *"Swear on your blade you will do this!"*[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Iosef: 
a) Detect evil.  None anywhere in view in any direction.
b) a sense motive tells you this little creature is chaotic good but on a mission for a higher power which has stricter morals.  It walks as if it has no fear of you, or even a horde of demons, for it has backup that it believes in.
c) Since this is part of Kalinn getting her intelligent weapon, I am going to have to pull GM fiat, and you agree to do as the little faerie dragon instructs. 
d) Also, if you could use the [ sblock=ooc ] instead of the [ ooc ] tags, it does a better job of handling mechanics and comments.  Thanks.

Kalinn: 
a) GM fiat.  You go to the glade to get your introduction to Winterbite.  I couldn't have you refusing. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]NP w/ the fiat; it's entirely possible that Kalinn would've tried to make trouble [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

*OOC:*


Damn, I wish Daylily had been on watch with Kalinn.  He would had an interesting conversation with the dragon.


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock] Blame Aradra...he suggested it[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

With a silent smile, Iosef thinks at the creature as loudly as he can.
[sblock=Thoughts]
_UPON MY SWORD, I WILL DO AS YOU ASK, FOR I SENSE NO EVIL OR DECEIT FROM YOU. BUT I LIKE IT NOT. IF HARM COMES TO HER, OR MY OTHER COMPANIONS BECAUE OF THIS, I WILL SEE YOUR MISTRESS IS CALLED TO ACCOUNT FOR HER DUPLICITY. THAT, I SWEAR UPON MY HONOR - WHICH IS MORE PRECIOUS THAN MY BLADE_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Satin Knights

The tiny dragon smiles. You can tell she wants to chuckle again, but she maintains polite composure.  In a soft whisper so as to not wake the others, "Thank you."

She flutters away like a hummingbird to join Kalinn on her journey into the glade.  Once she gets out to Kalinn, she lands about ten feet in front her and continues their pace down the slight slope into the glade.  Occasionally looking over her shoulder, she smiles and continues leading her charge.  A couple times, as Kalinn starts to ask a question, she cuts her off with the same answer, "I am just the messenger.  I do not get to answer the questions.  I only get the honor of escorting you."   After a ways, she turns and leads Kalinn around a bend.  This bend puts a barrier of forest trees between them and the paladin's eyes.    A second turn reveals their destination.  In this clearing several balls of light cause a soft glow for the area.  In this area stands...[sblock=Kalinn] a young elven woman with hair the color of mithral and eyes of amethyst.  Beside the woman is a huge wingless dragon.  It is easily forty feet nose to tail.  It is...   It... it's the color of... a rainbow?  Damn mushrooms![sblock=pic]

[/sblock]"Mother, I have brought her to you as you have asked.  The paladin guards the others who sleep."  Telepathically to mother so Kalinn cannot hear, _"He agreed." _ Having completed her mission, the escort bows to the large dragon, turning, bows to the elven lady and turning again, bows to Kalinn.  It then scampers off into the darkness.

The dragon speaks in a softly feminine voice, "You have two interesting blades there.  One may be your destiny.  The other does not belong to you.  If you will return it to its rightful owner, she will be helping us tonight."

The elf dutifully steps forward with her hand out, waiting for Kalinn to hand over the falchion.

"Tell me what you know of the greatsword."
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=SK]Kalinn bows respectfully to the elven woman and hands her the falchion. As she does, a small corner of her mind wonders at the ease with which she parts from it after being so reluctant to do so for these past weeks.

She then bows to the dragon, speaking first in the language of her people, then in Draconic.

"_Kiitos, rouva jaminun._ I see you, my Lady." She shifts _Hafísbíta_ smoothly so that the blade is lying scabbarded across both upturned palms and holds it forth, speaking as though introducing it. "This is Hafísbíta, Winterbite, the battle-blade of my ancestor Mynhear. With this blade did he carve out the home of the _HaGruut_ from the wilderness of the upper Seithr. Many are the stories told of Mynhear and _Hafísbíta_, and of their battles against the evils that would taint our world."[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef returns to his vigil, keeping watch over his fellows. He keeps a close ear out for sounds of distress coming from the glade.


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Kalinn]Using HaGruut, "Many of those battles were lost, but the war is not over.   We knew Mynhear well then.  The two of us were there at the forging of Winterbite.  But the soul of Winterbite has been imprisoned. We do not know what agent of the darkness did this.  We must work together to release him from that prison.  That is why you have been brought here today."

"The blood of a dragon must willingly be shed.  The blood of Mynhear must willingly be shed.  Only then can the curse be broken to release the champion of light.  When I have finished my part, you will grasp Winterbite by the blade, not the hilt, to pull it free.  You will slice your palms *during this stroke* so our bloods mix upon the blade.  Then you kneel before the elf, offering the blade as you do now.  She will then do her part."

"Are you ready?"

Kalinn responds "Yes my lady."

The dragon takes the offered blade and turns her back upon Kalinn to block her view.  She speaks a few ancient incantations in a language Kalinn does not understand.  The next action is unmistakeable by the body contortions and whimper.  Catching her breath, the dragon casts another incantation.  Turning back around gingerly, the blade is buried halfway to the hilt in the thigh of the beast.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=SK]Kalinn watches the proceedings in a dream-like state, almost as though from her exalted battle-frenzy. When the dragon presents the buried blade to her, she grasps _Hafísbíta_ firmly by the blade and slides her hands down the blade to the hilt, slicing a neat cut on both palms. When her hands hit the quillons, she gives a firm pull to dislodge the blade from the dragons thigh. Turning smoothly, she kneels before the elf and presents _Hafísbíta_ as instructed.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Kalinn]As the enchanter starts her incantations, the blade glows and warms in Kalinn's hands.  It grows uncomfortably hot as the as the power of the spell builds and builds.  Straining, the power of the incantation cannot undo the curse and fizzles out.  

"Try again."

Again, the enchanter starts her process, pushing and straining with her magic in a battle of wills against the prison, it fails again.

*"AGAIN!"* she roars.

"This curse was specifically designed to foil me you know."  Drawing in her strength, the enchanter starts again.  The blade glows and heats up, but she is not getting enough oomph to break the prison. 

"Try the backup plan."  Switching to a different, more traditional spell, she gets the same result.  Pulling out a pearl to recharge her own power, she tries the original incantation again.  A fifth failure to unlock the prison leaves her tired.  

Walking away, the enchanter goes over to the dragon to converse.  A bit of minor casting prep there, they have a third plan.   Returning to the patiently waiting Kalinn, "Dear, this is likely going to hurt."  Reaching into a pouch, she spreads diamond dust along the blade.  Returning to the original incantation, the blade glows and heats up again.  The ground begins to rumble as the power builds.  The light of the blade pulses until it bursts forth in a blinding flash and lightning arcs up into the clouds.  

After a moment, the effects of the flash wear away.  Kalinn is holding a clean blade, except where her hands are now bloodying it.  

"WINTERBITE!  Awaken from your slumber." "Mother?" "Yes dear.  You have been imprisoned for centuries now.  It has taken this long to find you and release you." "Where is Mynhear?" "He is no longer with us.  You shall carry on his work in the hands of one of his descendents. You are in the hands of Kalinn Ari of the HaGruut.  Some even call her Frost.  Protect her as you would Mynhear."  "Yes mother."

"What imprisoned you." "I do not know." "Neither do I.  The darkness has grown stronger in your absence. Work quietly, in secret and relearn the world.  Pretend you are still slumbering to all but Kalinn.  Our enemy is strong.  We must quietly find their weaknesses before they strike again." "Yes mother."

"Kalinn, tell no one that he is awake.  Surprise is a weapon.  You are already hunted.  Knowledge of tonight would turn the hunt into a war." "Yes, my lady."

Reaching out, the elf takes the blade from Kalinn's hands.  With a short spell this time, a gem in her hand, the color of the elf's eyes, forms and reshapes itself around the pommel.  A second spell seals the amethyst stone and hardens it.  

"You are now ready to teach him of this new world.  When the time of darkness comes, the two of you shall be ready.  We each must work separately and quietly until that time."  She returns the blade to Kalinn.  

"Where did the little one go?"  She whistles.  Bounding back into view, the escort returns for more dutiful work.  "Return her to her bed."

"Kalinn, protect yourself by hiding this night into your dreams.  This was only a dream.  The mushrooms were good."  She smiles.  "This was only a dream."

Before leaving the lighted area, the wounds on her hands have healed.  Any mess or grass stains have dissolved away and disappeared.[/sblock] The miniature dragon leads his charge back through the glade to the camp.  The walk back is a wobbly as the entrance in to the glade, but the bedroll is warm and friendly.

After Kalinn has curled up in her bedroll, the miniature dragon turns to the paladin, smiles, flourishes an extended bow, and then walks away.


----------



## Satin Knights

Kalinn is curled up in her bedroll, snoring like a drunken sailor.  It is time to wake the next watch.


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef looks at his fellows and decides that they are better left sleeping off the effects of whatever it was they ate. He continues his vigil until it is time for the whole party to awaken.


----------



## Satin Knights

Dawn come quietly.  The paladin stood sentry through the night with nothing challenging his senses or blade.  Relic and Kalinn wake with a bit of a hangover, but the effect of the spirit toad mushrooms has worn off.  

"Hurry with your breakfast, we need to get to town and then out to the rock.  You will need your strength to rescue Sara."

[sblock=Iosef]Four hours of sleep were not enough, so you are fatigued for the day unless you do something special to fix it.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Reluctantly, the Paladin focuses his healing powers inwards and shakes off the effect of the long night's watch. 









*OOC:*



Mercy: removes fatigue; counts as a LoH


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

As the early morning sun pierces her lids, Kalinn rolls to her feat with a groan. She looks aghast at Iosef, and a furious blush creeps up the snowy skin of her neck and face. Words hiss forth from her mouth: "_Paska_! What in the name of Gelugon's Icy Pit . . . ?"

Plainly mortified, most likely at her grievous lapse in falling asleep on her watch, the Tiefling strides boldly over to where Iosef is standing his post and bows her head. "I am truly sorry, _veli_ . . . Though it is no excuse for my lapse, I can only assume my abandonment of my post is somehow related to the strange attack from last night. Did I say anything 'ere I slept?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (20 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +6

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 89/89
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +8

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/6 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"I have no idea, as I was not awakened for watch. " Aradra says, looking at Iosef with a mixture of dislike and curiosity. "I was surprised to see the sun greet me."  

He takes a swig from his canteen before saying  "At any rate, we best get on our way indeed. We apparently have another day of travel yes?" he says, turning to their employer. 

[sblock]Aradra is not thrilled at having slept in lol. I was going to post when I got home, but SK beat me to it . 

However, he is rationalizing it by thinking "that is what a paladin would do", so he's just grumpy. [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"From what I could tell, everyone was overcome by some taint upon our dinner. I didn't succumb, so I thought it best to allow every one a little extra rest.


"You were especially affected Kalinn. All night you muttered all sorts of strange things about fey dragons. Perhaps you met one when last you ventured into the wilds and you relived the experience last night"


----------



## jackslate45

"I was unaffected." Aradra grumbles. 

Shadow simply yawns, seeming bored.


----------



## jbear

Relic mumbles something about having the most terrible dreams he can remember. As he does so he is eyeing his horse Incubo.

"I swear she is smiling at me! Devilish creature ..."

He packs up and gets ready to go for what he is quite sure will be another very unpleasant day of horse riding.


----------



## Systole

Daylily is unhappy (to put it mildly) that Iosef stood watch by himself for the latter half of the night.  Through clenched teeth, he says, "You take the two watch, and becoming tired, and have no second eye to help you?  You is much the fool, Sunchild.  The Darkchild, she have the bad spirit-seeing, and cannot helping watch, this is thing that happen.  But you do not asking another for help?  We was trust you with safety for our sleeps, and in the stead, you make much danger for us.  And so, I do not trusts you now, Sunchild.  Because you is much the fool."

He spits on the ground and glares again at Iosef.  "Pfaugh.  Sit on your beast now.  I will sees you along the way.  And I will watching with you next nights, Sunchild."  Still fuming, he sets off jogging down the road.


[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 9/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

You rush through breakfast, ignoring the spare mushrooms that were left over from last night, feed the horses and break camp.  Daylily jogs ahead for a while, then slows up.  The road is following the coast line pretty well now.

About five miles out of town, you hear "Help, Help me!" coming from the surf. 
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=ooc]What's difficult terrain and how deep is the water?  Is the water considered difficult terrain?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Terrain]Deep blue water is over your head, anything past the first square of water is difficult terrain.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic cannot see very far ahead. He can hear the sea but not see it. However he hears the cry for help and can guess at its general direction. "Someone ahead is in danger!" He spurs Incubo ahead but the damned horse veers off to the left. Amidst curses and protests Relic struggles uselessly against the powerful horse, thinking it is again being belligerent and disobedient, but in fact the warhorse is heading straight for the trouble. 

[sblock=Doubts] Does Relic's horse move and then Relic gets a turn, or are the horse's movement counted as his turn? 

In any case Incubo makes a bee line direct for trouble as quick as she can [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Doubts]I cannot find an exact rule on riding.  But, I am pretty sure the horse's movement counts as Relic's movement.  Relic still gets a standard action at the end of a single move. 

A single move gets Relic to P14, but still unable to see anything.
A double move gets Relic to the water's edge in front of the boat,(J8) but no standard action. From there he could just see the bow of the boat, but not the action going on.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock]
Couple things. 

Unless these mounts are war trained, they are going to not want to get closer to combat. Per Ride skill. 

As for actions, I always thought mount and rider had separate actions. Why would they list a -8 to ranged attacks when a mount runs (which is a full round action for a mount) otherwise?  They are a separate creature after all  

I am looking for more info though, as I am getting ready to leave for home soon. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

OOC: OK, if your mount moves more than 5', you only get a standard action:

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/mounted-skirmisher-combat


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]I knew the rule was there somewhere, but couldn't find it. 
You have light warhorses.  But, I don't think they are going to swim out to the boat for you. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

On hearing the cries for help, Kalinn immediately turns her horse toward the sound and spurs it to a gallop. As she rides, she fishes in her pack for her rope and yanks the pouch containing her whetstone and her flint & steel from her belt.

[sblock=Actions]
Move (Horse): to L9 (100')
Move (Kalinn): Retrieve Items
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (20 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +6

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 89/89
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +8

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/6 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

As Relic nears the surf bouncing along on a galloping Incubo the cries for help Relic pinpoint the direction he is found. He can see the front of the boat and hear splashing but nothing else. He dismounts into the water loosening the strings of his component pouch as he strains to make out what is going on.

"Good girl Incubo! Good girl. We may become friends after all."


----------



## Systole

"Hah!  Fightings!" Daylily shouts happily.  Drawing a javelin, he sprints to the water's edge and lets it fly.  The weapon flies over the boat's mast and splashes into the water about forty feet distant.

"Rah!" he snarls.  "The throwings is no good!  Come to close and fightings the hammer!"



[sblock=Actions]Move to J8, drawing javelin. Throw at H1. (+1 range incr)[/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 9/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 1
Javelin, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef mutters something about wet armor under his breath as he urges his horse towards the waterline. 

"Cortesia! Guide our arms and shield this man!"

[sblock=actions]

Cast Bless
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"Stay here" Aradra says to the man. Reaching up for his bow, Aradra guides the horse closer to the water


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Party actions]Incubo charges in and Relic dismounts, getting his robes wet.
Frost charges up to the beach and pulling out supplies.
Daylily charges to the waterline and throws a javelin, missing.  Position adjusted because Relic was already at J8.
Iosef moves forward and casts bless.
Aradra sends shadow forward as he moves his horse closer while drawing his bow.
Employer, magic missile[/sblock]

Seeing that he is getting some help, the man drops his oar he was using to fend of the creatures, grabs the anchor and throws it to shore.  It lands between Daylily and Relic.  

Your employer doesn't bother leaving the road as three force missiles stream past you and into one of the creatures.


Two of the crabs manage to nip at the fisherman.  Two others start moving towards shore.

the party is up
[sblock=Combat]
Strength check DC 13 to move the boat 10', DC 18 to move it 20'.
It is a move action for the first person to grab the rope out of the water.

Crab blue
Crab red
Crab pink ~ wounded
Crab green

Damage ~ Name ~ condition
1 NL ~ Daylily... ~ bless
0 ....~ Frost...... ~ bless
0 ....~ Relic...... ~ bless
0 ....~ Iosef...... ~ bless
0 ....~ Aradra.... ~ 
0 ....~ Shadow.. ~ 
0 ....~ Employer ~ 
?..,...~ Fisherman ~ wounded
 [/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"Pull him to shore!" Iosef yells to Daylilly and Relic as he vaults off his horse and wades out into the sea.









*OOC:*



Iosef is wading out towards the crabs, Sword drawn.

I think I can get to K7


----------



## Systole

[sblock=ooc]Is this the beginning of the day or the end of the day?  Because Daylily shouldn't get the NL until lunchtime, and it kind of makes a difference.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=time]You have been riding or jogging for 6 hours.  Another hour gets you to the village.[/sblock][sblock=Iosef's action]Fast dismount is a DC 20 to do as a free action and you are -6 to it due to the armor.  So, it costs a move action.  That means you can get to N8 cleanly.  You could get to M8, but then you block Frost from dismounting.  Putting you at N8.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily grabs the rope and pulls, but his feet can't find purchase in the wet sand. 

[sblock=Actions]Pick up rope (move), str check (std).[/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: Fatigued
Rage Remaining: 9/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 1
Javelin, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra calmly takes aim, and launches two arrows from his first shot. He then launches one more at the same target, before trying to shoot the one moving closer to the party. The house simply ducks his head as the archer looks around. 

Shot 1 and 2 on pink, shot 3 on green  

Shadow will move into the water, trying to engage the creatures before they get closer. Move L6,7 M6,7 should be one move, then ready a bite attack. 

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 69/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride  


Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Longstrider, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Hide Campsite
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
*
Shadow*
 
AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+9 1d8 + 15 + Trip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Seeing that the man in the boat has thrown a line ashore, Kalinn abandons her efforts to get him a rope. She drops her supplies to the sand  on the landward side of her horse and dismounts, snatching her blade from its straps on the saddle as she moves toward the straining Daylily.

"Let's get him ashore and away from those crabs, then we can join in the fight!"

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Dismount
Move: to I8 help Daylily.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (20 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +6

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 89/89
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +8

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/6 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

As what is going on creeps into Relic's vision he raises his rod towards one of the crabs and shouts: "Only death awaits you here! Away with you! Find something else for lunch or become lunch yourself!!"

[sblock=Actions] Relic casts Cause Fear on crab at H2 using his Rod of Lesser extend to lengthen the time. [/sblock]
[sblock=Relic] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 4) Human Wizard 3/Oracle 1
HP: 31/31
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted  11
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +6
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Silent Image; Colour Spray; Cause Fear: USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (48/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 8/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Magic Missile, Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra skewers the wounded pink crab, which is now pinned to the side of the boat with two arrows. The green crab tries moving in on Shadow who was ready for him.  Shadow bites down on the shell and you hear a mighty crack.  The crab tries to pinch back futilely before going limp in the wolf's jaws.  The blue tinged beast charges at Daylily and manages to slash his shin.  The red one keeps snapping at his original meal, but is not making progress on dragging it into the water.  

Your employer is watching from the road.

The party is up.
[sblock=Combat]Strength check DC 13 to move the boat 10', DC 18 to move it 20'.
It is a move action for the first person to grab the rope out of the water.
These are mindless critters, so the Cause Fear spell was ineffectual.

Crab blue
Crab red
Crab pink ~ dead
Crab green ~ unconscious

Damage ~ Name ~ condition
3+1 NL ~ Daylily... ~ bless ~ fatigued
0 ....~ Frost...... ~ bless
0 ....~ Relic...... ~ bless
0 ....~ Iosef...... ~ bless
0 ....~ Aradra.... ~ 
0 ....~ Shadow.. ~ 
0 ....~ Employer ~ 
?..,...~ Fisherman ~ wounded
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic mutters a curse at having wasted a spell on a mindless crab. He decides his own talents are all but useless against such creatures.

"Daylilly, may the Wind guide your hammer!"

[sblock=Actions] Relic casts Guidance on Daylily [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn takes hold of the rope to pull with Daylily . . . or to allow him to drop it and crack the attacking crab open. She gives a mighty pull on the rope.

[sblock=Actions]Move: None (or take rope, not clear on this)
Standard: Pull (1d20+2=17) on the rope.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Have Shadow move to attack blue

Move Aradra to have clear LoS to the last crab attacking the man. 

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 69/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride  


Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Longstrider, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Hide Campsite
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
*
Shadow*
 
AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+9 1d8 + 15 + Trip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
 [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Hah!  Is come to hammerings!"  With a nod to Kalinn, he drops the rope and swings at the attacking crab.


[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 44/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: Fatigued
Rage Remaining: 9/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 1
Javelin, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef advances behind Shadow, keeping an eye out to sea. 









*OOC:*



Move to K6


----------



## Satin Knights

Relic shifts and enhances the wild elf's abilities.  Kalinn yanks hard on the rope and makes progress pulling the boat ashore.  Shadow moves over through the water, bites the blue crab,  but in time to tangle up in the rope a bit.  Aradra moves his horse up  enough to take a shot at the crab on the far side of the boat. He wounds it. After Shadow's bite, Daylily retaliates at the sea beast that just nipped him, resulting in cracked crab before it has been cooked.  Iosef wades through the wades, realizing half plate armor is not the easiest to to swim in.

The last crab is determined to get its dinner, but has no success after being wounded.

The party is up.
[sblock=Combat]Strength check DC 13 to move the boat 10', DC 18 to move it 20'.
It is a move action for the first person to grab the rope out of the water.

Crab blue ~ dead
Crab red ~ wounded
Crab pink ~ dead
Crab green ~ dead

Damage ~ Name ~ condition
3+1 NL ~ Daylily... ~ bless ~ fatigued
0 ....~ Frost...... ~ bless
0 ....~ Relic...... ~ bless
0 ....~ Iosef...... ~ bless
0 ....~ Aradra.... ~ 
0 ....~ Shadow.. ~ 
0 ....~ Employer ~ 
?..,...~ Fisherman ~ wounded[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily looks hesitantly at the water, then splashes in for a few feet, drawing another javelins and throwing it at the remaining crab. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 44/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: Fatigued
Rage Remaining: 9/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 1
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

If Daylily's javlin does not kill it, Aradra tries and finishes off the creature.  Otherwise, he hops down off his horse and starts helping the others bring in the boat.

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 69/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride  


Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Longstrider, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Hide Campsite
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
*
Shadow*
 
AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+9 1d8 + 15 + Trip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily skewers the feisty crab but it keeps flailing and trying to get to its meal.  Aradra puts the kill shot in as it goes limp and starts sinking back into the sea. (combat over)

After you pull the boat to shore, the fisherman thanks you.  "Thank you for the rescue.  I don't understand what is going on.  The sea is turning on us and getting more and more hostile each day.  We normally fish for those crabs.  Now they are hunting us."

He shouts back to the road "Alder, who are these people?"  "Heroes I brought back from Venza to go save Sara."


----------



## jbear

Relic drags the body of the shattered crab that Daylily disposed of onto the shore where he begins examining it for signs of magic or clues as to why it may have become so aggressive.

[sblock=Actions] Relic casts Detect Magic and then Detect Poison on the crab. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Relic finds a tinge of compulsion magic in the beast, but nothing that he can readily identify.  The aura is quite faded as well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn does her part to finish hauling in the boat and to bring in the crab corpses. On hearing one of the "natives" speak of unexplained aggression and strange goings on, she splits her time between watching Relic examine the crabs and watching the area for more attacks.


----------



## Systole

Daylily casually tears a couple of legs off of one of the crab corpses, and begins eating it, shell and all.  "I am not understands why is concern," he says around a mouthful of crabshell and raw crab meat.  "This are wildlife, yes?  Wildlifes is always make attack.  This is nots so strange, I am think.  So whats is the concerning?"

He crunches thoughtfully for a moment.  "This wildlifes is more salty than the Jiragan kind, but the tasting is not so bad.  Jiragan kind also make web and have big teeths and poison.  These wildlife have claw, but they is easy huntings, like cats."

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 44/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: Fatigued
Rage Remaining: 9/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 1
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic shakes his head. "Nothing normal about these crabs aggression. They have fallen under some sort of magical compulsion, but the aura has faded now, so it must not be very recent. Someone or something has stirred these creatures up. Deliberately. Maybe our sea monsters, the one that kidnapped the wizard's wife."

Relic pushes himself back to his feet with a groan. "We should get going."

He walks back to Incubo who he strokes and coos: "My apologies for being such a dumb, insensitive human. You are a good girl after all."

He mounts, ready to continue towards the village.


----------



## rb780nm

"Are you injured?" Iosef asks the fisherman. "Was anybody injured?"


----------



## jackslate45

"Sea monsters or not, put enough arrows, blades, and hammers into something and it dies."  Aradra says, nodding towards the floating crabs.  "I think we will be fine for now."

Shadow pulls one of the crabs from the shore, and starts tearing it apart and devouring it.


----------



## Satin Knights

"You have a healer among you?  This is great.  It thought I would be spending weeks getting these wounds to heal."  Daylily and Shadow feast on their conquest.  Iosef works on tending to the fisherman's wounds.  "Hurry up!  We don't have time to chit-chat!" comes from Alder back on the road.  "If you help me beach the boat, can I go back to town with you?  Tis too late to go back out into an angry sea."  Hollering from the road, "We have a spare mare Callyus.  Beach that bucket and get moving!"

A clap of thunder draws your attention to the storm that is blowing in.  You still have another hour's ride to get to the village.

[sblock=healing]He could use 12 HP of healing and Daylily was scratched.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn lends a willing hand to get the boat properly beached, taking instruction from Callyus and Alder; being from the high mountains, she's never really done this sort of thing before.

"That storm's blowing in, boys . . . let's get to town."


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra heads over to the spare horse and prepares it for the new rider.


----------



## Systole

Daylily helps pull the boat to shore, then slings one of the crab carcasses over his shoulder. "Is tasty for dinners, later. And another tappings of magics stick, please, Elder. I am think I will soon having very big runs."


[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 9/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 2
Javelin, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Indeed, Daylilly. Too much of that crab might do that to you. Give you the runs I mean."

He plucks Daylilly's wand from his belt and taps the elf once before stowing it safely away once more. He then dismounts and while Kalinn helps beach the boat he offers the wounded fisherman what he can in the way of healing.

"May the Wind be calm..."

[sblock=Actions] Relic uses his Oracle spells to cast CLW twice on the fisherman [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 4) Human Wizard 3/Oracle 1
HP: 31/31
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted  11
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +6
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Silent Image; Colour Spray; Cause Fear: USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 1/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (48/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 8/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Magic Missile, Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

After beaching the boat, you mount up on the horses, except for Daylily and make your way to town.  The road follows the coast, but slowly rises away from the beach.  By the time you make it to where you think it should be, you are riding along a tree lined cliff that has risen about a hundred feet above the waterline.  Callyus and Alder finally slow up and take a well hidden switchback side trail to get down the cliff face.  "Beware, town folk here don't like strangers." "That's because most strangers aren't fisherman.  Whatcha expect."

As you approach down the trail, you see that the sea has not been kind to these people.  Many buildings and the pier have been repeatedly damaged by storm surges.  Only the lighthouse and a small temple part way up the cliff appear to have been constructed of stone and able to weather the storms undamaged.

With a new storm blowing in, most of the ships have been moved out to deep water, so as to not be tossed around on the rocks surrounding the cove.  The village seems mostly deserted.[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily grins at the rising wind.  "The High Wind Eagle is make big show for you, Elder Storyteller.  Maybe is becoming not goods to stand under the sky, even for you.  I am think the spirit lodge look most good for not standing under the sky, but I am also much think the spirit lodge here is for the Snake Mother.  Maybe she is jealous for you, and makes you not welcome."

He laughs.  "I am make jokes for you, Elder Storyteller.  We is both watch over Snake Daughter Kazanto many time.  I am think the Snake Mother is welcome us.  We go to the spirit lodge, yes?"


[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 9/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 2
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic can't help but grin.

"I can't flaw your logic Daylilly. Something stirs the Wind to anger. From what I have learnt of its ways, a foul wind bodes foul luck. Let us only pray it calms and does not summon an angry sea when we have to cross it. I am more comfortable on a horse than a boat, which is not saying a lot. The spirit lodge err... temple... sounds like a good place to speak about that fateful crossing that no doubt awaits us."

Relic spurs Incubo on towards the shelter, which turns his neck to nip at his knee, having taken issue with the old man's heel in her sides. Relic apologises after which the horse heads off towards their initial destination on the stormwracked seaside town.


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra looks up at the wind, dislike etched in his otherwise passive face.  He pats the horse's main and says "You did a good job;  Were almost there" before following Relic down the path towards town.  

Looking up towards the other villagers Aradra asks "Where is everyone?  Is there some sort of gathering point for storms like these?"


----------



## Satin Knights

As you approach the stairway that winds up the cliff to the temple, an old woman shoos you away.  "The temple is not for strangers.  Go, go to the lighthouse if you need shelter."  Looking up, you see that the temple has an open face towards the sea, so it would have not provided much against the storm anyways.  Ahead of the woman are four younger people.  "Move along children.  The sea nurtures, but it is a jealous mother not to be refused when the debt comes due.”  As that group moves towards the rock jetty and lighthouse, they keep looking back to see if you are following.

On one of the far docks, you see a humanoid figure.  When it realizes it has been spotted, it disappears behind a pier post and shack.


----------



## Systole

Daylily spits on the ground.  "Wicked womans!  You think the spirit is hide his face from the visitor?" he sneers.  "I have much of nothing to say to you.  You is bad talker to spirit.  You say go to the others house, then I am go to the others house.  But I am takes my respecting with me.  _Ukette'e otuuk fe'saign, xhan._"  The last sentence is in his native language, and while the exact meaning of the words is lost, the tone is unmistakably vulgar.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 9/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 2
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic glowers at the woman as well. He however bites his tongue. He heads on towards the lighthouse, spurring Incubo on to catch the young ones. The figure at the far docks is beyond Relic's range of vision.

"Greetings. You go to the lighthouse to find shelter from the storm? Would you help an old man guide his horse there safely? My vision fails me."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn moves along with Daylilly and Relic, behind the group of youngsters. As soon as the rising wind will cover her voice, she leans over to speak with the (other) barbarian. "I don't like this, _Veli_. It stinks of _ansa_ . . . a trap."

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (20 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +6

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 89/89
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +8

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/6 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"Are those children wandering out to the sea? They are in great danger! I thought people from a fishing village would understand what happens during a storm...."

The paladin races towards the jetty, following the youngsters.


----------



## Satin Knights

Since the old man asked nicely, one of the teenagers grabs the reins of Incubo and helps lead him across the jetty to the lighthouse. The other teenagers glare at the wild elf, but none of them muster up the courage to bump him off the slippery rocks and into the water.  "You came to my village you sewer rat.  If you want my protection, you will do as I say!" shouts the old woman at Daylily over the crashing of the waves.  Mean spirited as she is, she is herding along the last of the visible villagers to the only fortified stone building, the lighthouse.  

The stone structure of the lighthouse looks to be about five stories tall from the outside.  Its base is a good fifty foot diameter.  There are windows in the upper floors, pointing out in each of the cardinal directions.  At the top, a mystical red light spins, sweeping out across the sea. Loosely tied up against a small dock is a rowboat.  

As you enter, you find the puddles and seaweed litter the floor on the first level.  A rusty staircase against one wall leads up fifteen feet to the next level.  Voices that you heard above shush shortly after you enter.  "Larissa, I told you to get the last of the people, but did you have to drag in outsiders too?" comes from a man on the staircase.  "They've come to rescue Sara." Alder replies.  "Bah, The sea gives when she gives.  She takes when she takes.  You don't get to decide when either of those happen you fool." comes from the crone apparently named Larissa.  "Well, they rescued me." pipes up Callyus, who then realizes how embarrassing the statement was.  "Well, if you've done that much so far, I shouldn't throw you to the storm then."
 
The man on the staircase: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[sblock=ooc]There is room enough to shelter the horses in here as well, as most of the villagers are upstairs.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra was shocked to see the kind of treatment they were getting. From the rash Druid to the clear way the others did not care about rescuing those who were taken. They were warned of a distrust of outsiders, but still...

Shaking his head slightly, he simply waits for the others to speak. He looks around the room, keeping watch for anything suspicious. 

The large wolf growls at some of the children as it passes by, clearly on edge due to rising storm.


----------



## jbear

"Ehehehem" Relic clears his throat a little more deliberately than necessary to draw the old crone's attention upon himself. "Seawife Larissa,"  and then nodding to the man on the stairs, "Good Ser. I will not mince words, as you seem to not do so yourselves and likely expect others to show you the same respect. I am Nevyn. My companions and I have been asked to come in aid of one of your daughters, taken by monsters who have risen from the sea. So we will not thank you for any hospitality shown to us, however begrudgingly. We will remain here only long enough to organise transport to the Forbidden Island. Our plight should be of little concern to you whether a success or a failure."

Turning upon the old crone he adds with condemnation in his tone.

 I am, however, surprised that one of your years is so accepting of the loss of one of your daughters. The sea did not take her. Monsters took her. Abominations that stir even the crabs against the fishermen.  These monsters have driven your food source to madness, sending them to brutality and violent attack against the folk of your village. It is not wisdom to accept this thing. You are the fool if you think this think is the natural cycle of the sea and accept it as such. It is also not wisdom to snarl at those who come to end this curse upon your village or threaten to turn them out into the storm when you lack the power to do so. And if you lack the power to defend your village from creatures who steal your daughters so often you come to think of it as the nature of the sea ... then I assure you, you lack the power to do so."

With these last words he stamps his staff on the floor and lightning crackles around his hands as his eyes suddenly glow with a strange light.


----------



## Satin Knights

"What fools you have brought to us Alder.  They know nothing of the ways of the sea.  I should have expected it.  Living among us these few years has not washed you clean of silly outsider notions."

Turning back to Relic, "One daughter, hmmph.  Is that what he told you?  Look around old fool.  A year ago, this village numbered over two hundred.   Now we are but thirty five. What the Stormlords nurture, they also destroy.  You cannot control that.  The price of prosperity is eventually reaped."


----------



## jbear

Relic clucks his tongue on the inside of his mouth.

"You may know of the water. But I know the Wind. The Wind is the soul of the Storm. It is what moves the Sea to anger and thrash upon the rocks. The Sea dances to its tune like rats to a piper. Call me old fool all you like, Larissa, but you are the elder of a dying village who gives away their children to seamonsters and accepts such a fate as the will of the Stormlords and the cycles of the Sea. I suspect these creatures have little interest in an old woman as old, bitter and twisted inside as out like yourself, which must make such a fate more bearable for you... knowing that you at least are safe. "

Relic begins to move up the stairs unconcerned for the man upon them or his opinion of the group.

"Now if you wish to yap at someone, go and yap at your pups. I have heard enough of your nonsense."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn watches the "discussion" between Relic and the old woman in silence, content to observe as much as she can of these villagers as they wait out the storm together.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (20 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +6

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 89/89
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +8

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/6 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily ignores the teenagers as beneath his notice, and walks to the lighthouse chewing on crab innards. As the old man comes down the stairs, the barbarian stares openly at him, a morsel of crab halfway to his lips. He looks back and forth from the crab to the man for several moments, and then begins speaking in Elven, his gaze once more locked on the man. _"Oyeh, Elder Storyteller, I've a question for ye. T__hat bloke over yon ... were he born as flabbish and ugly as a nightcrawler, or does it come from eating these flat-spiders? On account of I may suddenly be a wee bit less hungry if that indeed be the lay of it."_


[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 9/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 2
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic's eyes snap suddenly to the man as he heads up the stairs towards him. He has learnt to trust the sharpness of Daylily's almost accidental stumbling upon important details.

He takes it all in without a word of comment for now.

[sblock=OOC] Relic will also compare the size of the man's bellies compared to the other survivors to see if he is noticeably better fed than everyone else. Also he will try an determine the man's race, as he is obviously not human, and read the man's body language as well, to get an understanding why the laws against outsiders are so violently upheld by him (and the crone). Not that it's anything new for Relic who tends to be very paranoid, he suspects these two are somehow involved in the disappearance (whatever the insight roll comes up with.). Also he will attempt to assess if either he or the crone have any magical ability. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra keeps his silent vigil, content to keep watch rather than speak.


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Relic]You heard of a race of aquatic humanoids called gillman.  The do have purple eyes and pale, wrinkled skin.  But, they also have gills on the neck, which this guy does not, and gillmen can only survive for several hours out of water.  So, it is likely, like tieflings, that he, and many others in the room, have a gillman or two in their ancestral line, but they are humans.  As gillman are rumored to be a slave race to an underwater evil, calling them out about it might not be wise. 

The crone wears the trappings of a druid.  A pure guess would put her on the same power level as your own.  The man on the stairs looks like a commoner.  Watching him for a while as he moves around and works, he is probably the caretaker of the lighthouse.

Their distrust of outsiders isn't so much law, but more like any other isolated village.  If your family hasn't lived here three generations, you are an outsider.  You suspect generations of inbreeding has contributed a great deal to their sickly look.

Nobody you see looks young and healthy.  They are either sickly children or older ugly, slightly deformed people.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic after having surveyed the people huddled in the lighthouse away from the storm motions for his companions to gather closely about him near the horses to further difficult anyone attempting to overhear their conversation. His fingers find their way to a candle which he lights and says in slightly raised voice: "Let us pray that the Wind calm the sea and the Storm pass by quickly."

Assuming a position of solemn prayer he breaks off a small lump of wax from the candle and proceeds to cast Ghost Sound. He sends his whisperings directly into the ears of his companions so that they might not be overheard.

"Things are not right here. A stink of rotten fish shall we say. Daylilly has stumbled upon the truth of things and the pieces of the puzzle begin to take shape around the disappearance of Alder's wife. Listen carefully but make no comment on what I am about to tell you. No good can come from us showing our hand yet.

See the strange appearance of the Lighthouse keeper? He is part gillman, an underwater  race enslaved to some evil. I suspect enslaved to whatever these monsters are causing the crabs to turn and stealing the healthiest and strongest of the village. Look around. Those that remain are all infirm, sickly, old or dog's crack ugly, deformed and inbred. Nothing here left of interest to the sea monsters who I suspect are using the people of this village to breed themselves slaves ... but their line is running out. Alder's wife  must have been the last of them. And only he has stood against them because, as an outsider, he is the only one who does not know the secret.

We will find no help from amongst these ones. As soon as the storm calms we should leave for the island, with little or no ceremony, perhaps better to do so even in secret. We may even have to steal a boat. I doubt we will find any cooperation amongst these ones."

"Now say amen if you have understood and are in agreement"

In a loud voice Relic adds:

"The Wind bless us! Amen."

Editoc: Doh! Mixed up Alder for Aradra! Fixed.


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock]
[MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION] As far as I know, Aradra is still single . Did you mean someone else?
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily grins a gap-toothed grin.  "I ams not sure I understands the all, but if wills be foods and punchings, amen."

[sblock=OOC]I also think you're confusing Ghost Sound with Message, but I think that's a pretty minor retcon.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"May your Sword never be dull". Aradra says, quoting the line to the Rornish gods from memory.


----------



## Satin Knights

While you huddle up in your prayers, the last of the villagers makes their way in.  Alder and Callyus go upstairs.  The door is closed and latched.  Since seawater or rain water is making its way in through cracks here and there, leaving the floor wet with an inch or two of surging and receding water, the last of the villagers go up stairs.  Your horses are safe down here, inside the lighthouse, but it doesn't look to be a comfortable night.


----------



## Systole

Daylily kicks at the puddling water.  _"Bugger this.  If I'm not tae be sleepin' tonight, then I might as well have myself a constitutional.  And I suspect that over in yon spirit lodge there's a a bit o' gear belonging to a certain foul-tempered crone that's in desperate need of a widdlin' on whilst she's away.  What say ye, Elder Storyteller?"_









*OOC:*


Sorry for slipping into Elven, but Daylily can't express himself in Common sometimes.








[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 9/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 2
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef finishes his prayers to Cortesia and wanders amongst the villagers for a while - looking for any who he might help with his holy energies or just a companionable silence during prayer. 









*OOC:*



Are there any around who appear to be actually injured?


----------



## jbear

A smile tugs at Relic's mouth.

"Yes, we are going to be uncomfortable either way. Let's go, before the storm worsens too much and before our absence is noted. Maybe we can find a boat to take when the storm has passed."

[sblock=Wisdom] Relic's lowest score is Wisdom. He often does things more cautious heads would consider unwise. That often translates to going along with Daylily's ideas. So Relic would say yes. As a player I have certain reserves about splitting the party, especially if the sea monsters use the storm to enter the village and we get caught the 2 of us by ourselves. But there is that shadowy figure that ducked out of sight. Maybe worth running into. But then again, it would be good to have someone inside the lighthouse to let us back inside. Thoughts? If the others are opposed to the idea, feel free to stop Relic in his tracks. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily and Relic circle behind the horses, going to the door.  Unlatching and opening the door reveals the storm has quickly gathered in intensity.  Between lightning flashes and the rotating red beam of the lighthouse, Daylily sees that every set of waves coming in now crash over the jetty.  It is very likely that even Daylily would be washed off the jetty onto the sharp rocks below and into the surf.  Another wave crashes in, battering the door with water running in between your feet.  Daylily closes, relatches and bars the door.

Iosef has already wandered upstairs and among the villagers.  None of the villagers are injured.  They just look sickly and have a hard life.

Alder calls down the stairwell, "Get up here you fools, unless you intend on sleeping in the water."

[sblock=ooc]Not splitting the party that easily.   Outside is now tropical storm intensity.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"If I was part fish I'd be happy to brave those waves Daylilly. But I'm a wizened old man with no great love of the sea. Sorry friend, the storm has decided for us."

Staff in hand Relic makes his way upstairs. He finds a quiet corner and begins preparing spells that might make a dangerous sea crossing less daunting.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn brings her attention back to her immediate surroundings as Daylilly cracks the door on the tower. "Aye, this storm rivals the winter storms of the high Seithr in ferocity." She smiles wryly. "Ours are colder, and tend not to have so much water."

She heads upstairs with the others, still considering the oddly antagonistic attitudes of the villagers towards those coming to help them from their plight. Among the tribes of her home - warring as they always were - survival against the elements always took priority over personal animosities. Well, almost always . . 

_______________


----------



## Systole

Daylily closes the door quickly with a slightly panicked smile. "Ah! Waters! Much waters! Well, is maybe not so good time for the peeing on anythings! Peeings will just washing away, so I am not need go walking through the water. Hah, yes! That is why I ams not go out this now. Not for fear of the waters. That woulds be much the funny joke."

He peers at the crowd upstairs, and after a moment, climbs the steps.

[sblock=ooc] @Satin Knights Is the trapdoor locked? I'm a little confused as to the description. If it is, Daylily will rage and strength check it open -- feel free to roll for me. Otherwise, he'll just open it and head up.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 9/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 2
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=door]There wasn't a trap door.  It was just the main door you came in.  It has a standard latch and a barricade bar for when the weather gets nasty.  Considering the scene outside, putting the barricade bar in place just seemed natural.[/sblock]You all make your way up stairs to find it is very crowded.  But at least this floor is dry.  Two stone hearth firepits provide warmth and magically fake torches provide light from the four directions.  The stairs continue up to another floor with more people.  Thick glass windows flash with lightning quite often.

[sblock=people]Green halo = Cratchen, orange = Callyus, cyan = crone, blue = Gervus.[/sblock] [sblock=maps]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Feeling a little too cramped Relic heads upstairs hoping it will be less packed up there.

[sblock=Preparing Tomorrow's Spells]
If nothing further happens this evening Relic will study his spells for tomorrow.

He will exchange Cause Fear for Air Bubble
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Heya!  Fires!  It time for make the toasty flat-spider!"  Daylily uses a javelin to skewer the crab he's been carrying (which is still mostly intact except for the legs), and begins roasting it over the fire.  He'll offer meat to anyone who asks, with the exception of the crone, who he'll have some choice words for.

[sblock=ooc]Okay, sorry for not getting it.  Edited my last post.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 9/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 2
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra keeps to himself, wondering when the storm is going to let up. 

OOC: Sorry for the absentee. I am still hereish, just not posting everyday.


----------



## Satin Knights

Relic makes his way upstairs and does find a bit more elbow room.  The floor is slightly smaller as the walls to do slope in a bit, but there are fewer people up here taking up the floorspace.  There is also only one firepit instead of two.

After the heated exchange when you first entered, the villagers are more intent on ignoring you than anything else.  They go about their business as if they have had to seek shelter like this on many occasions.  A couple villagers partake of Daylily's crab only because it is fresher than the salted fish that has been stored here.

[sblock=Perception][sblock=DC 15]You hear the horses downstairs getting restless as the storm gets louder.[sblock=DC 25]You hear the glass windows shatter downstairs.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][sblock=maps]








[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic settles down in a space away from the fire pit, but near a torch. He takes off his pack and prepares himself to begin studying for the trip tomorrow.


----------



## Systole

Daylilly tears into the crab.  "Is anyone know songs?" he asks.  "I am only know the Jirago song, and is no one to singing with."  He hums something completely off key and Elven.  


[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 9/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 2
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

The sound of crashing glass and the snorting of the horses were not easily heard over the dull roar of the crowd, but the years of experience in the field have given both Aradra and Shadow a very good sense of hearing The pair looked at each other, and with Aradra's nod the wolf got up and headed over towards the stairs. Aradra gets up as well, grabbing his bow. 

"The glass downstairs broke, and the horses are getting twitchy. I am going to make sure they are okay. "


----------



## Systole

Daylily shrugs, enjoying the crab.  "Horse, window glassings..." he says with a shrug.  "Who is care?" 

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 9/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 2
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn speaks up from her reverie. "I'll go with you, Aradra - I grow restless. I'm not much good with horses, but there may be something for me to do while you see to them."


----------



## jbear

rb780nm said:


> "Are those children wandering out to the sea? They are in great danger! I thought people from a fishing village would understand what happens during a storm...."
> 
> The paladin races towards the jetty, following the youngsters.



[sblock]  [MENTION=91452]rb780nm[/MENTION] Everything okay? No post since 25th May but last activity on ENWorld 12th of June. We're all waiting for you I think. [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

*OOC:*


sorry, I didn't think it'd been that long. 







Iosef walks to the opening in the floor. "Yell if you need more help," he tells those going below.


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=delay]Sorry, no that has been my problem. Iosef is generally quiet. [sblock=bad news reason]father's funeral planning, finishing friday, AFK for most of the next two days[/sblock][/sblock]

Aradra and Kalinn go down stairs to investigate the commotion.  They find a slight problem.  The water has risen in the room to about two feet deep.  Two of the windows have been broken out and two huge tentacles are reaching in and flailing around trying to catch anything.

You're up
[sblock=combat]
Tentacles  AC 22, 30' reach

the group[/sblock][sblock=maps]
Ground level




2nd story




3rd story




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Bow already in hand, Aradra decides to try out his new wand.  A quick flick of his right hand shoots out a wand, shaped oddly like an arrow with no tail feathers.  

Touching the wand to the back of his quiver he whispers "That which is full shall never empty, not until my quarry dies."  A small flash appears as the wand's discharge goes off, and he puts the wand safely back into his pouch, keeping it out of the way.

Turning towards the elven barbarian Aradra says in elven "_Master Elf, we have fresh things to butcher."  _

Shadow growls angerly at the tentacle monsters and tries to bite the tetacle that waved in his master's face.  However, the uneven footing caused him to miss.

[sblock=Actions]
Swfit: Draw Wand of Abundant Ammo
Standard: Cast Abundant Ammo
Move: Put Wand away.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 69/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride  

Used Items: 1 charge of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Longstrider, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Hide Campsite
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
*
Shadow*
 
AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+9 1d8 + 15 + Trip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
 [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily immediates perks up at Aradra's words and responds in Elven. _"Things tae butcher? Hunter in the Dark be praised! I was growing weary of the taste of flatspider.  *Oy! Elder Storyteller! There be things tae smite!*"_

[sblock=Actions]Free: drop crab.
Move: Move to D14 and hop down while drawing battleaxe. Acrobatics to reduce/ignore damage.
Action: Rage and ATTAAAAAAACK! (the western tentacle)

The roll I forgot to declare was damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe
Current Conditions in Effect: RAAAAGE!
Rage Remaining: 8/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 2
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic starts and fumbles his spellbook as Daylilly's roar sets his teeth on edge. Things to smite? What on earth did he mean by that. Perhaps some type of betrayal by these sons of gillmen? No time to waste thinking he pushes himself to his feet with a groan and shuffles down the stairs to the second floor with his wand in hand.

"What on the Wind is going on here!?" he demands as he moves down stairs only to find his companions completely absent and those he suspicious of present and seemingly calm. Was that some type of noise down stairs? Daylilly howling perhaps? He shuffles towards the stairs.

[sblock=OOC] Relic will stand up (which I guess is a move action) dropping his spell book into his backpack (free action?). He will then run downstairs as far as he can and cross the room towards the stairs. I doubt Relic will get too far near the action this round. 

[sblock=SK] I hope you're doing Okay, SK. I never know what to say when death touches the lives of people I know (even if only virtually). Please don't feel any pressure to continue with the game 'til you're all good to do so. Big virtual hug![/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn lunges back to the wall as Daylilly hurtles by on his way to the floor of the tower, then opens herself to the spirits of her ancestors even as _Hafísbíta_ clears his sheath in an instant. This time, something's . . . _wrong_. The clarity of madness fills her as always, but it's accompanied by a wave of weakness, of disorientation. Frost steels her will and the feeling abates somewhat, but is still present in a small corner of her perception. She spins in place and swings the blade in a great arc, but it clangs on the steps as she can't get an angle on the tentacle.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Rage
Free: Draw _Hafísbíta_
Move: None*
Standard: Attack (and Miss)
* If I understood the map and Daylilly's final position correctly, he's on the floor and attacking. If not, Kalinn's got to move 'cause she's in the spot he'd land when he lept.[/sblock]

[sblock=SK]I'm so sorry for your loss, SK. Take the time you need to mourn and heal; I'll add you to my prayer list.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (20 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +6

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 84/84
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +4 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/6 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=OOC]My read of the map puts a drop from D14 into D1, so Daylily will land right in front of Kalinn.

And in case you didn't catch it in the AFK thread, my condolences, SK.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra pulls a wand and casts.  Luckily these tentacles do not have eyes with which to spot their quarry.  Kalinn rouses her anger and feels a counter force working against her soul.  Daylily hops to the stairwell, then off the stairwell into the water E2 to attack the tentacle coming through the window.  His mighty axe cleaves through it cleanly.  Relic makes it down one flight of stairs, on his way towards the commotion.
 [MENTION=91452]rb780nm[/MENTION] Iosef hasn't acted yet.

[sblock=ooc]The tentacles on the ground floor are below the stairwell, so Daylily had to come down to them to strike.   Daylily is standing in 2' of water that is rising and is difficult terrain.  The severed tentacle is no longer moving.

There are windows 5' above Shadow's head and next to Relic on the 2nd story landing that have not been broken out, yet.[/sblock][sblock=combat]
Round 1
Tentacles  AC 22, 30' reach
Aradra
Shadow
Kalinn
Relic
Daylily
Iosef waiting on first round action before going to next round
[/sblock][sblock=maps]








[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=Delay?] Maybe Iosef could delay. Otherwise me might be waiting half a month between each round. [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

[sblock]my apologies.[/sblock]

Iosef hears the commotion from the stairs and draws his weapon. "What goes on down there?"









*OOC:*


drawing his weapon. No other actions this round.


----------



## Satin Knights

More tentacles crash through the windows on the second story while the one that was left on the first floor continues to search for prey.  Another tentacle comes in the window where Daylily had just sliced off one.  The water level continues to rise.

Aradra bobs and ducks, being missed by the original.  Daylily is not so lucky.  After being slammed by the tentacle, it wraps around him, pulling back towards the window.  

Upstairs, the crone is not immune to this, for she is one of the first to be grabbed.  She struggles against the tentacle, manages to draw a sickle and slice at it, but cannot free herself.  A villager is not so lucky, as he is knocked unconscious by the initial hit and is being dragged back towards the window.  Relic too is slammed, grappled and being pulled towards a watery death.   The rest of the villagers panic as the stairs are cut off in both directions and there is no where to run.

The party is up
[sblock=combat]
The tentacle that has the villager is actually coming through a window above Kalinn and Shadow.  It is about 3' above, so it is in reach of Kalinn.  Shadow would be vertical jumping to reach it.

Tentacles 
F0 ~ severed
A6  ~ missed
E0  ~ grappled Daylily
A17 ~ grappled crone
B14 ~ grappled unconscious villager
F13 ~ grappled Relic

-10 ~ Villager ~ unconscious and grappled
-8 ~ Crone ~ grappled
-0 ~ Aradra
-0 ~ Shadow
-0  ~ Kalinn
-11 ~ Relic ~ grappled
-8 ~ Daylily ~ grappled
-0 ~ Iosef  

[/sblock][sblock=maps]




2nd story




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=Argh!] Okay, so Relic needs to roll a what on his concentration check to cast Shocking Grasp? (That should so automatically hit when you are grappled btw) 

10 + lvl 1 (+1) + (Kraken's CMB =?)

So my caster level for Wizard spells is 3 +Int (+4) = +7

In any case I'll delay Relic's action in case Josef comes to the rescue! Oh the irony of having but moments ago nudged him into posting! Hopefully there are no hard feelings! 
[/sblock]

Relic roars "Need a little help over here!!"


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Argh!]CMB = 14, so Relic needs a 25 concentration check and has a +7 to his roll.  Possible. 

Does the paladin save you or the helpless villager? 
Kalinn is effectively at C14 as well, so she could get there easily.
Aradra doesn't have line of sight to Relic due to floor levels and curves.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

The lucid madness that is Frost examines the field of battle and coldly calculates actions that would do the most to ensure her survival. She leaves Aradra and the wolf to deal with the arm holding the villager if they will, and steps up to free the caster so that he can continue the fight. The whistle of _Winterbite_'s passage sounds almost like a scream; he comes overhead in a great arc and bites deep into the tentacle holding Relic. The air around the barbarian ripples as her guardian spirits join the fray, whirling to attack the tentacle but unable to connect. 

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Continue Rage (Rnd 02)
Move: 5' Step to D1
Free: Spirit Totem Attack (1d20+6=15)
Standard: Attack (1d20+7=26) (Crit Check (1d20+7=12)) for (2d6+13=20) Damage.
[/sblock]

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (20 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +6

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 84/84
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +4 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 08/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+6/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/6 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The tentacle holding Relic has been severed and he is freed from its grasp.


----------



## Systole

Despite the giant tentacle of some monstrous sea creature wrapped about his waist, the elven barbarian is madly gleeful. _"Struggle all ye want, ye wee wiggly morsel! Soon enough, ye'll be in! Mah! Belly!"_ Unable to land a solid strike with the axe, he draws his dagger and slashes at the tentacle holding him.

[sblock=Actions]Free: Transfer axe to 1H grip.
Move: Draw dagger.
Action: Attack.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 39/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 47/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (MH), battleaxe (OH)
Current Conditions in Effect: RAAAAGE!, grappled
Rage Remaining: 7/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 2
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic almost faints with relief as Kalinn severs the tentacle cleanly with a single blow. "I swear I would kiss you with gratitude if it wasn't so inopportune, Kalinn!" That said, the old man doesn't hesitate, hustling towards the unconscious villager. He reaches out towards the flailing tentacle, fingers crackling with electricity...

"Stay  still damn you."

[sblock=Actions] Relic moves to D16 and uses Shocking Grasp on the tentacle holding unconscious villager 

[rant] Miss ... I have never ever managed to hit with this spell. `Oo´ I think it should be a Reflex Saving Throw not an attack roll ... And then half damage on a save. There's no way I'd even memorise this spell if it wasn't the Air domain spell by default for level 1. [/rant] Ahhh, glad I could get that off my chest! Feeling much better now!
  [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] I think Relic was in some pretty serious trouble there! Kalinn just won herself a faithful devotee!! Thanks heaps!  [/sblock]

The tentacle moves just as he is about to release the charge, placing the villager in the way. Relic has to avert the spell and it fizzles away into nothingness.

[sblock=Relic] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 4) Human Wizard 3/Oracle 1
HP: 20/31
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted  11
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +6
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp: USED; Silent Image; Colour Spray; Cause Fear: USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 1/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (48/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 8/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Magic Missile, Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Relic catches a glimpse of Frost's face as he expresses his gratitude for the rescue. Her expression is . . . disconcerting. A mix of divine rapture and unholy glee, both fully present - and aware - and wholly insane. It's plain that she heard the old cleric's words, it's just not at all clear what happened to those words as they entered her consciousness.


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra takes aim and  prepares to fire.  He takes aim at the closest one and fires 3 arrows at it.  He then takes his aim skyward and takes a shot at the target trying to grapple the Crone.

[sblock=LoS]
Who all can Ararda see?  
Daylily - Shadow is going to fight w/ Daylily.  And Miss with the second rolled 1 of the group.
Crone
Villager

EDIT: New Tactic:
Priority Attack:  One Closest to him that threatens to grapple him, followed by Crone's tentacle, Followed by Daylily's tentacle
Full Round attack +11/+11/+6 1d8+8 (Anything within 30', which i believe is everything?)


[/sblock]


[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 69/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride  , INFINITE AMMO!!!1! (9/10 rounds remain)

Used Items: 1 charge of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Longstrider, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Hide Campsite
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
*
Shadow*
 
AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+9 1d8 + 15 + Trip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
 [/sblock]

Shadow barges forward in an attempt to free the raging barbarian.  However, the tentacle seems to touch for the wolf to bite down on.


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef gasps as the tentacles grab people around him. The moment's hesitation is almost enough to spell disaster as a tentacle begins to drag a man away right in front of him.

The paladin steeles his nerve and swings his sword at the grapsing appendage, aiming to slice through it and free the man.


----------



## Satin Knights

As this horror from the deep drags the unconscious villager across the opening of the stairwell and out the window, both Iosef and Relic attempt to stop it.  Neither are successful as the villager's head clunks on the window sill going out into the raging storm.

The crone struggles as she is being pulled towards another window.  The beast constricts, causing her to bellow in pain.  She swings her her sickle, but it doesn't penetrate the rubbery hide.

Shadow had dove into the water that is growing deeper with every moment.  His attempt to bite the tentacle that Daylily is playing with fails.  Daylily himself is unable to break free.  As struggling prey, he is being squeezed in a crushing grip.

Aradra's arrow was enough to cause its target to go limp.  The water continues to rise. (4 ft deep)

Upstairs, empty windows are soon filled with more tentacles from this beast.  While it misses Kalinn just barely, Iosef and another villager are caught up in its grip.

[sblock=combat]

Tentacles ~ AC 22, Touch AC 11
F0 ~ severed
A6  ~ pincusioned
E0  ~ grappled Daylily
A17 ~ grappled crone
B14 ~ grappled unconscious villager, retreated out the window
F13 ~ severed by Kalinn 
F13b ~ attemped grapple Kalinn, missed
I14 ~ grappled another villager
B14b ~ grappled Iosef

 Aradra has clear line of sight on B14b.  He has to enter the water to see Daylily now, who is under the stairs.  Next round, Shadow will be dog paddling.
The grapple on Kalinn didn't happen because the slam missed.  I rolled them out of order.

-10 ~ Villager ~ unconscious and grappled, dragged out the window
-7 ~ Villager2 ~ conscious and struggling, grappled
-17 ~ Crone ~ grappled
-0 ~ Aradra
-0 ~ Shadow
-0  ~ Kalinn
-11 ~ Relic ~ Shocking Grasp charge still held and available
-17 ~ Daylily ~ grappled
-6 ~ Iosef ~ grappled
[/sblock][sblock=maps]









[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] So I don't lose Shocking Grasp on a miss? Relic is holding onto it? Is that how it is meant to work? If so ... 4 levels later ... Dang! Wish I had known that before! That makes the spell more decent! 

Can these tentacles make OAtks while they are grappling?
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Melee touch spells?  Yes, you can hold them if you miss.  CRB p.186, first paragraph.

You are lucky in this case.  They don't get AoOs because the eyes are outside the building.  So, they cannot see your defenses are down.  They are just doing broad swings, slamming and grabbing the first warm thing they contact.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Frost spins as Relic is freed and swings her greatsword in another glittering arc, but fails to connect with the tentacle grasping Iosef. The spirits swirling around her also fail to connect, but it was a near thing this time . . .

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Maintain Rage (Rnd 03)
Standard: Attack (1d20+7=15)
Free: Spirit Totem Attack (1d20+6=21)
[/sblock]

_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (20 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +6

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 84/84
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +4 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 07/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+6/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/6 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Shadow bites the tentacle in an attempt to free the elf. and missed. 
[sblock=Tatics]

Shadow attacks to free Daylily

Ardra is waiting to see if Daylily frees himself. 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 69/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride  , INFINITE AMMO!!!1! (9/10 rounds remain)

Used Items: 1 charge of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Longstrider, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Hide Campsite
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
*
Shadow*
 
AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+9 1d8 + 15 + Trip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
 [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily roars and slashes again at the tentacle holding him.

[sblock=Actions]Action: Attack.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 38/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (MH), battleaxe (OH)
Current Conditions in Effect: RAAAAGE!, grappled
Rage Remaining: 6/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 2
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

A hail of arrows upwards does nothing to free the trapped paladin. Aradra swears in frustration as his normally accurate shots fail him. 

[sblock=Tatics]
Ardra will full round attack to free Iosef. If the tentacle is killed before the final roll have Ardra shoot at something within sight (even with cover).  But, miss everything...

SK: is the AC of individual tentacles go down when they are grappling?  Figured I'd ask...
[/sblock]


[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 69/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride  , INFINITE AMMO!!!1! (9/10 rounds remain)

Used Items: 1 charge of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Longstrider, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Hide Campsite
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
*
Shadow*
 
AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+9 1d8 + 15 + Trip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Through the screams of panic and pounding of the storm, Aradra hears a growl of something draconic, yet inspiring.  His last shot buries itself in the tentacle wrapped around the paladin.  While not fully successful, that limb is quite damaged.

[sblock=ooc]The creature has: Tenacious Grapple (Ex) As parts of a larger creature, the tentacles do not gain the grappled condition when they grapple foes. So, the AC is not dropping when it is has someone in its grasp.

It at least does provoke a lot of AoOs as it drags people out the windows.[/sblock]

Relic and Iosef still have actions.


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] Relic will wait to see if Josef can free himself from the damaged tentacle [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef struggles against the grasp of the sea creature, but he is unable to free himself from its tenacious grip.


----------



## jbear

With quavering hand Relic reaches towards the tentacle holding Iosef ...


----------



## Satin Knights

The wounded tentacle holding Iosef cannot withstand the electric attack and falls limp, dropping the paladin. 

Another tentacle comes in the window next to Aradra, whipping around above the surface of the rising water and slams Aradra against the wall before wrapping him up in its grasp.  Daylily's tentacle has a firm grasp and is trying to squeeze the life out of its prey.  Daylily braces his feet on either side of the window, saving him from being dragged out.  The crone isn't fairing well.  While she is able to make the creature bleed, its retaliation squeezes the life out of her.  She is dragged out the window into the storm.  While the villager that was swept up was able to get to his dagger, he was not able to be effective before he is squeezed and dragged out the window.  Knowing where it just had prey, another tentacle attacks the same place.  This time, it bounces off of Iosef's armor and cannot get a grip.

The party is up
[sblock=combat]

Tentacles ~ AC 22, Touch AC 11
F0 ~ severed
A6  ~ pincusioned
E0  ~ grappled Daylily
A17 ~ grappled crone, retreated out the window
B14 ~ grappled unconscious villager, retreated out the window
F13 ~ severed by Kalinn 
F13b ~ attempted grapple Iosef, missed
I14 ~ grappled another villager, retreated out the window
B14b ~ shot with arrow and electrocuted 
 A6b ~ grappled Aradra

The water is 5' deep. Shadow is dog paddling.  -2 to hit, 1/2 movement
Aradra is effectively in four feet of water.

-10 ~ Villager ~ unconscious and grappled, dragged out the window
-12 ~ Villager2 ~ unconscious and grappled, dragged out the window
-27 ~ Crone ~ unconscious, grappled, dragged out the window
-8 ~ Aradra ~ grappled
-0 ~ Shadow
-0  ~ Kalinn
-11 ~ Relic ~ 
-25 ~ Daylily ~ grappled
-6 ~ Iosef 

[/sblock][sblock=maps]




second story




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"RRRRRRRRGH! Stupids waters worm!"

[sblock=Actions]Action: Attack.

EDIT: FML.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 22/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (MH), battleaxe (OH)
Current Conditions in Effect: RAAAAGE!, grappled
Rage Remaining: 5/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 2
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] Relic will wait until last in initiative order again to see where he might be needed to finish  off a tentacle. He will most likely use his Scroll of Magic Missile to make sure he hits. He gets two missiles, so 2d4+2 dmg or 2 targets 1d4+1. I figure Relic could save the Crone, but she is last on his priority list. Daylilly seems closest to the window and so in the worst trouble but Aradra is grappled on the stairs. If Kalinn and Iosef can free Aradra, hopefully he can take out Daylilly's tentacle single handed and I can save the Crone? 

Anyway, holding off to see where Relic is needed. I'm certainly not going to save that old bag and have Daylily be taken off to be eaten by a Kraken. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Shadow bites the tentacle in an attempt to free the elf again, but doggie paddiling is not his strong suit.

Aradra is waiting for the other two to try and save him before acting...
[sblock=Tatics]
OK, 3rd times the charm here Shadow... aaaaaaand damnit

Well, thankfully the two people with the highest HP are the ones bound right now.  Aradra is going to delay

[/sblock]


[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 69/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride  , INFINITE AMMO!!!1! (9/10 rounds remain)

Used Items: 1 charge of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Longstrider, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Hide Campsite
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
*
Shadow*
 
AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+7 1d8 + 15 + Trip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Swimming (1/2 movement, -2 Attacks
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Frost tumbles neatly down the stairs, dodging and weaving through various and sundry tentacles and combatants, shouting something in Draconic as she goes, and ends close to Aradra. To those listening carefully (likely no one, in this situation), her voice seems oddly doubled, a second, deeper voice laid over her own and speaking different words. Hafísbíta comes around, but not in time - the tentacle holding the Ranger has already moved. Her guardian ancestors are similarly stymied.

[sblock=Actions]Not sure I've got a handle on the map - does Frost have to move past Daylily to get to Aradra?
Acrobatics (1d20+10=25) to avoid AoOs just in case.

[sblock=Draconic]
Frost: _"Smunsou dionkmet, aso ve!"_
_Hafísbíta_: _"Be di jennu chaq!"_
[/sblock]


Free: Maintain Rage (Rnd 04)
_Hafísbíta_: _Heroism_ (Frost)
Move: to B3
Standard: Attack (1d20+8=9) (SunUvABiatch! )
Free: Spirit Totem Attack (1d20+6=12) (Fargin', Frakin' . . . )
[/sblock]

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (20 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +6

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 84/84
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +4 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 06/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+6/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/6 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Kalinn was standing at the top of the stairs, Aradra at the bottom of the stairs, and Daylily under the stair case.  Counter-clockwise is going up. D1 and D14 are the join spot between the two floors and the same place.
And that dice roller just doesn't like Kalinn! [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=Holding Out] Holding out for Iosef to maybe free Aradra. Otherwise Relic will give it a try. 
 [MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION] In the meantime can Relic make a nature roll to identify what it is they are fighting and gauge whether it might be vulnerable or not to mind affecting spells? I'll make a roll in case he can. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Immune: cold, mind affecting effects, sleep, and visual effects
And since the roll was so high, Defensive Abilities: cannot be flanked; It has tremorsense[/sblock]
[sblock=status]The wizard is waiting on the paladin.
The ranger is waiting on the paladin and wizard.
The monster is waiting on his meals to stop squirming so he can fit them through the windows. [MENTION=91452]rb780nm[/MENTION] All eyes are on you.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

OCC: Aradra Is going to roll perception to hear Kanli's second voice, as he was close enough to hear it . and to keep this tread alive!
 [MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION] I am waiting till tomorrow, then I am going to act FYI. If you want to act ahead of me feel free.


----------



## Satin Knights

Iosef takes a swing at the current tentacle in his face and nearly trips into the stairwell.


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] Damn. Okay, well ... I really don't think Relic has enough fire power to kill a  tentacle by himself. So I really doubt him going before or after Aradra will make a difference. Relic's options are 1) Magic Missile 2d4+1dmg 2) Shocking Grasp 3d6 dmg if iI use his Ring 3) Electricity Burst 1d6+1 dmg 4) Ray of Weakness -1d6+2 str 

At the moment I could maybe finish off the Crone's Tentacle with MMissile and Feather Fall her to the ground

Or I could Shocking Grasp the tentacle holding Aradra and hope for a crit or rolling triple 6's on the dice.

Or I could use Ray of Enfeeblement and hope it affects the whole creature not just a tentacle (as it's all one beast it would kind of make sense it would affect the whole creature) 

Hmm ... lots of decisions, none of them really that great. 

I think at this stage, as Relic has hardly any chance of freeing Aradra, Relic will hold til last and see if he can't finish off any tentacles partially wounded by Aradra with Magic Missile. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

OCC:  Ardra will move action draw dagger, free action shift grip on his bow, and stab this creature with a pitiful +7 ( forgot grapple$


----------



## jbear

Relic moves to the tentacle holding Aradra. His ring crackles with energy as he recalls the spell already used and lightning crackles in his hand once  more. This time the energy flares with Relic's rising fury, far more intense than his last cast of the spell.

[sblock=Actions] Move away from flailing tentacle as far as possible but where he can still reach the tentacle grappling  Aradra and use Ring to cast Shocking Grasp again. 

Edit: Whoah! Not only manage to hit but max damage! That may even destroy the tentacle outright!

Stoked! But also gutted that I didn't take a chance and go first! Sorry, darn it! We could have used Aradra's triple attack! [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

OCC: Hey, I am glad one of us hit this round. we were 0 for 5 till now.


----------



## Satin Knights

Relic moves away from the tentacle harassing the paladin and jumps into the hole of the stairwell.  Instead of crashing down on his friends, he floats, prepares a spell while floating, and lands with four limbs wrapped around the tentacle.  As the spell discharges, the tentacle goes limp and falls into the water, taking Relic with it.

Daylily's tentacle continues to squeeze and pull, but is not able to get its live prey out the opening.

The tentacle upstairs lashes out again, slamming the paladin and wrapping around him.

The party is up
[sblock=combat]
Tentacles ~ AC 22, Touch AC 11
F0 ~ severed
A6  ~ pincusioned
E0  ~ grappled Daylily
A17 ~ grappled crone, retreated out the window
B14 ~ grappled unconscious villager, retreated out the window
F13 ~ severed by Kalinn 
F13b ~ grappled Iosef
I14 ~ grappled another villager, retreated out the window
B14b ~ shot with arrow and electrocuted 
A6b ~ shocked 

The water is 6' deep. Shadow is dog paddling.  -2 to hit, 1/2 movement
Aradra is effectively in five feet of water.

Leaving the stairway means swimming at this point.  Aradra is going to have to move up the stairs a bit to get his bow above of the water.  Relic is swimming.

Daylily can spend his standard action bobbing for air, or holding his breath (starting a CON counter) and doing something else.

-10 ~ Villager ~ unconscious and grappled, dragged out the window
-12 ~ Villager2 ~ unconscious and grappled, dragged out the window
-27 ~ Crone ~ unconscious, grappled, dragged out the window
-8 ~ Aradra 
-0 ~ Shadow
-0  ~ Kalinn
-11 ~ Relic ~ 
-30 ~ Daylily ~ grappled
-16 ~ Iosef ~ grappled
[/sblock][sblock=maps]










[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily barely notices the water closing overhead, gritting his teeth and continuing to slash at the tentacle furiously. 
[sblock=Actions]Action: Attack.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 17/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 25/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (MH), battleaxe (OH)
Current Conditions in Effect: RAAAAGE!, grappled
Rage Remaining: 4/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 2
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

OOC: waiting to see if Daylily killed that thing. Otherwise shadow will try to finish it off.


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily manages to slice off the tentacle and free himself.


----------



## jbear

Relic swims for the stairs gurgling at Aradra: "Need  to move over ..."

As he makes his way  at last up the stairs to relative safety, he takes his pearl of power in his hand and charges it with electrical energy.

[sblock=Actions] Relic swims to the stairs and gets up as high as he can in one movement.

Standard action to recharge Pearl of Power: Shocking Grasp [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Frost sighs softly as the old man frees the bowman, and turns as the knight yells from up the stairs. She moves quickly _back_ up the stairs to see what's got hold of him. On seeing him once more wrapped in a tentacle, she brings her great blade over and around in a great overhead chop. _Winterbite_ fairly sings as he parts the air . . . and the tentacle. The spirits of Frost's ancestors scream as they whirl around her, looking for a target.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Back up to D14
Free: Maintain Rage
Standard: Attack (1d20+8=23) for Damage (2d6+13=19)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra]Because of his proximity to Frost and Winterbite, Aradra is able to pick out the words spoken by both Frost's tenor and the deeper underlying baritone . . . but is unable to understand either voice.
Frost: _"Smunsou dionkmet, aso ve!"_
_Hafísbíta_: _"Be di jennu chaq!"_
[/sblock]

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (20 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +6

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 84/84
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +4 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+6/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/6 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

A high pitched whistle from the ranger calls Shadow back to him, and the archer makes his way up following Relic.  Once he gets a line of sight to the wriggling tentacle, he attempts to line up his dagger to free the paladin.  However, Frost has already beaten him to it, and smile crosses his face as the tentacle slams on the ground.  However, his smile quickly fades as he stairs at Frost from behind, confusing clearly marked on his face.  His eyes watch Frost as he sheathes his dagger back into his belt pocket for now.
[sblock=Tatics]

Shadow: double move to the stairs and as high as he can go.

Aradra:  Move up the stairs as far as a single move action can get him, and sheathe his dagger
[/sblock]


[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 61/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride  , INFINITE AMMO!!!1! (7/10 rounds remain)

Used Items: 1 charge of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Longstrider, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Hide Campsite
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Shadow Stats]
*
Shadow*
 
AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+9 1d8 + 15 + Trip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*OOC:*


Oops - think we were both working on our posts at the same time.

SK, Frost will move on to another tentacle if one's available.


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily has won his battle with the beast.  Now he is treading water in chummed waters.  The horses are annoyed, but the water rose slowly, so they have not panicked yet.   The lady of ice saves the paladin from the crushing horror.  

Having taken so much damage, the bloody stumps of the tentacles retreat.  The entire lighthouse booms and shakes as the massive creature pushes off back into the sea.  

The crowd stands in shock and awe, not knowing what is coming next.

Still in initiative
[sblock=damage]HP
-10 ~ Villager ~ unconscious and grappled, dragged out the window, Lost
-12 ~ Villager2 ~ unconscious and grappled, dragged out the window, Lost
-27 ~ Crone ~ unconscious, grappled, dragged out the window, Lost
-8 ~ Aradra 
-0 ~ Shadow
-0  ~ Kalinn
-11 ~ Relic ~ 
-30 ~ Daylily
-16 ~ Iosef
[/sblock] 
[sblock=maps]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"The horses are going to drown if we don't do something!"

Relic is obviously concerned for the fate of their faithful steeds but he has no clue what can be done about it.

"Will the horses walk up stairs? I think someone with a hand with animals is going to have to try!"

[sblock=OOC] Relic will use Silent image to make the stairs look like a ramp if they refuse to go up the stairs. Getting them down the stairs will be the fun part! [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Ardara, still thinking that this monster is not done, starts heading up the ramp to the third floor to see if anything else was up there. 

"Wait there" he says to Shadow, as the wolf starts to head up to follow him. Shadow stops, and waits for his masters return.


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Knowledge Nature DC 15]Horses can swim. (at least for a little while)  It is actually good exercise for them.  It is standard rehab for any leg injury.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily struggles to the stairs and sheathes his dagger. "Where is the more?" he roars, dripping bloody water. "More of the waters-worms! I only take two! I ams still to be HUNGRY!"[sblock=Actions]Sheathe dagger, move to wherever the water's edge is on the stairs.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 17/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 25/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Battlexe
Current Conditions in Effect: RAAAAGE!
Rage Remaining: 3/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 2
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Frost moves quickly to a window, trying to gauge whether the storm's fury is abating now that the monstrosity has retreated.


----------



## jbear

Relic looks up the stairs as his companions ignore his plea for help. He shouts up after them. 

"Before the creature returns! I need some help with our steeds! They are going to drown! Horses can't swim you know!"

Giving up he decides to use his magic to coax the horses up the stairs. Taking a piece of fleece from his components pouch the wizard smooths the stairs with the wave of his hand. From the water the image of a horse emerges and begins heading up the stairs to the upper floor. Once it reaches the top another horse emerges and climbs the stairs as well and so on and so forth.

"Incubo, there's a good girl. Your turn now. Follow your friends up the stairs. Good girl."

[sblock=OOC] Relic has no clue about swimming horses so he's going to try and save their lives. He casts Silent Image to make the stairs appear like a ramp and have an image of horse after horse appear from the water and climb the stairs to the top until the real horses catch on and do the same. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"Horses can swim. As long as the storm does not last all night they are going to be fine." came the ranger's reply as he continues to climb. "I am more concerned with everyone upstairs."


----------



## jbear

"Horses swimming? Why that is prepos..."

Relic looks to see the horses swimming calmly in the rising water. "... entirely possible. Ehem. Well ... they'll be ... more comfortable upstairs. And who knows how long the storm will last. you should take all the villagers up to the top floor. The windows are intact there."


----------



## Satin Knights

Relic starts a parade of silent horses up the stairwell.  Daylily swims over to the stairwell and climbs up onto it.  While Incubo's ears perk up when his name is called, the bottom of the stairs is where the beast broke through the window.  Incubo feels safer on the other side of the room.  He treads water where he is at with the rest of the pack.

Aradra runs up the stairwell to find more villagers huddled together, but none of the windows are broken out here.

Kalinn goes to the window, looking out on the storm.  Another bolt of  lighting flashes, the thunder booms, and then ... silence.  The rain stops, the waves melt away.


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra yells down "They are fine up here!" before leaning against the wall, pulling out his waterskin, and taking a quick swig from it. He takes a seat on the stairs and thinks about what had just happened. 

Shadow, sensing that his master has something on his mind, climbs up the stairs and licks Aradra's face once before going back down to chew on one of the tentacles that remained behind.

Upon suddenly hearing the storm subside, the ranger looks up at the nearest window, eyebrow raised.


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Success: Storms don't do that.  That ain't natural![/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic looks puzzled as the storm suddenly stops and the water level recedes back from where it came. Relic ceases his spell. "Good girl Incubo. Seems like you're smarter than me. Who would have thought." 

He walks up the stair passing his hand over himself causing his clothes to dry out at the touch. He looks at the town folk huddle in fear in the corner, in particular at the lighthouse keeper. "So ... what was that?"


----------



## Satin Knights

"I have no idea!" says Gervus.  "I know Larissa was a bitchy old woman, but did you have to let her die?  I know she would say 'the sea takes what the sea wants to take', but that has never happened before."  Some of the other villagers are sobbing and crying over the other two lost villagers.


----------



## jbear

Relic stares good and hard at Gervus. "Let her die? Are you suggesting that it is our fault that a giant sea creature attacked this place and dragged your old crone out of the window? Were you watching what happened or was your head too firmly entrenched in your backside, son of a gillman?! We were busy not being dragged out the window ourselves to worry about the fate of the crone or anyone else who welcomed us so warmly when we arrived. But wait ... I must have misheard you. I find it hard to believe that you would dare complain. But it's true, I am a little hard of hearing and it is difficult to understand your mumblings, what with your foot being in your mouth. Perhaps I was mistaken when I heard your complaints. Perhaps what you really said was 'Oh thank you good sirs for saving our miserable lives, for surely if you people had not been here we would have all been killed to the last man, woman and miserable child??' Was that what you meant to say? Oh ... and remind me, what was it YOU were doing while your friends and neighbours were being pulled to their deaths?"


----------



## jackslate45

"That was not your sea. The storm stopped too quickly to be anything natural. Based on what my companions already know, I think someone caused this storm to gather everyone up in one place, then attack it. " came the soldiers reply from the stairs after Relics outburst. Aradra stood up and looked around before continuing. "It's a well thought out plan. This was not a spur of the moment storm. Same with the crabs attacking. Someone out there wants this town wiped off the map. "
 
edit: adding that my response came after relic.


----------



## jbear

Relic nods at Aradra's words. "That all makes sense. Probably some passerby who was offended by the hospitality offered in this wretched place. We should leave early in the morning. "

Relic heads upstairs and resumes his study before curling up to sleep in a corner.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn slumps against the wall as the abyssal presence - sensing that the battle is over - return to the aether, leaving her drained and weak. After taking a moment to catch her breath, she walks slowly across the room to retrieve _Hafísbíta_'s scabbard. She presses the jeweled pommel briefly against her forehead and murmurs something in a voice too low for any to hear before sliding the blade home.

[sblock=Draconic]"My thanks, honored one. You fought well."[/sblock]

_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +7 *Will:* +7

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 84/84
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +6

*Fatigue Block*
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+6/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/6 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily ignores the villagers while he heads to the top of the lighthouse, to see if there is anything he might be able to hit with a well-placed sling bullet. [sblock=Assuming there's nothing to see]Seeing no further enemies, he stalks back down the stairs and fishes the severed tentacles out of the water. He wrenches one of the suckers off and pops it in his mouth.

"Is taste much of the salt. Much chewies," he says. He brings the tentacles back upstairs to cook over the fire.

He seems thoroughly unconcerned at the loss of the villagers and the crone, and not particularly sympathetic to plight of those remaining. "The Hunter in the Darkness, he is take the weak and the slow. Is the way of thing. On the other fingers, I am not sure if the storm was the bad magics, though." He takes a bite of seared monstrous calamari. "Ah! This is much the better with the cookings."[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 17/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 25/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Battlexe
Current Conditions in Effect: Fatigue
Rage Remaining: 3/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 2
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Gervus mutters to Cratchen, "Some heroes you brought." and turns to deal with calming down the rest of the townfolk.  In general, the people shun you but are not openly hostile.  They hunker down and try to get some sleep, for even though the storm has stopped, none seem to be willing to try and go out into the night.

[sblock=ooc]Nothing more to see, town folk are unfriendly, the water is slowly draining out of the downstairs.  Many of you are wounded. Likely nothing more is coming before dawn, but the villagers are not going to chance it. The storm was definitely unnatural.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Having slept too long last night, Aradra decides to ask some questions of their employer before turning in. As Shadow curls up in a ball to sleep, the ranger walks over to Cratchen and whispers "I had some follow up questions.   I doubt the we will get much cooperation from the villagers at this rate, scared as they are. Specifically, do you know how long ago these kidnappings started?  Also, was this the first real attack on this village?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

As Kalinn recovers from her fatigue she begins to play the fight back in her mind, carefully examining the choices she made in light of the villager's accusations. She finds, after reflection, that she agrees with the necessity of all of the choices made for her. Her conscience clear, she settles down - _Hafísbíta_ at her side as always - to let sleep wash away the last of her fatigue. Just as she's drifting off, a thought intrudes and she cracks an ice blue eye open, looking to Aradra. "You'll wake me mid-night, yes? I'll then watch while you rest."

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +7 *Will:* +7

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 84/84
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +6

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+6/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/6 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

The ranger looks over at Kalinn and nods.  He returns his gaze back to their employer at once.


----------



## Satin Knights

Cratchen whispers back to Aradra, "It has been going on for several months now.  At first, one or two people might have disappeared in a month, but lately, several are disappearing.  Nothing like those tentacles have ever been involved before.  That thing could probably drag an entire ship under."  Cratchen is noticeably scared.

        *GM:*  I got some time to update paperwork.  Oops!  
Iosef leveled to 6th on June 6th, Current 16,624 XP
Daylily leveled to 5th on June 13th, Current 11,028 XP
both before the fight with the tentacles.
Relic leveled to 5th on June 28th, Current 10,733 XP after the fight.
And Kalinn is only 8 days away from leveling.


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] Cool! I've levelled Relic up on his sheet. Are we good to level them up in the game as well? I won't until we get an official okay to do so. 

If Relic is level 5 now, does that mean he will heal 5hp overnight? Sorry, never come up before! [/sblock]

After finishing his study Relic makes the rounds to see what his companions are doing. In particular he looks for Daylily. He bends down near the barbarian and in elven he asks in a quiet voice: "The storm has ended. Do you still wish to take that walk?"

[sblock=Relic] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 4) Human Wizard 3/Oracle 1
HP: 20/31
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted  11
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +6
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp: USED; Silent Image; Colour Spray; Cause Fear: USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 1/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (48/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 8/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Magic Missile, Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef snaps himself back to focus. "My apologies friends, I was miles away...

"If everyone who was injured would gather around me, I will try to channel the healing light of Cortesia upon us all."









*OOC:*



Apologies from me too. I was travelling and had less reliable internet than I expected...

Channel +ve energy twice - uses 4 loh to heal everyone 6d6


----------



## Systole

"Hah! I am not think the ball-of-worm creature can takes the whole ship now!" He waggles a partially-cooked tentacle. "We is make it gimpy, yes?"

To Relic he replies, _"Well, it seems a wee bit o' the murrain tae widdle on her goods now, seeing as she's unlike tae ever come back and use them."_ He belches and pats his stomach. _"But I suppose a constitutional might do me well. Between the flatspiders and this worm-creature, I've a right chocking paunch at the moment. Oh, and a couple o' taps with the magic, if ye please."_

[sblock=OOC]Cool, will level him up later today.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 45/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 53/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22 
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Tentacle
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 3/9

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

*OOC:*


Iosef is levelled up and can LoH for 3d6 on individuals now (a few more times today)

He'll burn through them healing others before he heals himself. Speak up if you're still injured after the mass heal.


----------



## jbear

Relic thanks Iosef for his patron's healing gift. The ache from the severe bruising subsides away. 

Not quite sure whether Daylily still wanted to take a look around or not Relic taps him twice with his wand and waits patiently to see if they were going to have a brisk walk about the village to check things out or not while the villagers were not going to bother them.


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra nods at Cratcher's reply, and says "Either way, I think we are finished with the monster for tonight.  If it was going to attack, it would have while the storm was going on."  Thanking him again, Aradra looks up to see Relic and Daylily discussing something.  Upon approaching, he can see that Relic still wants to investigate.  

He put a hand on Relic shoulder and shook his head. "I'll do it.  I slept more than everyone last night, so I am still good for a couple of hours.  I can see well enough at night that I can investigate at least the beach before the tides roll in.  I shall not be long." he whispers towards the pair.

[sblock=Intent]
Aradra barley got scratched, so he's still good to go.  He also wants to investigate that temple he was shooed away from.
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]So Aradra is going to take Shadow and Daylily out for a tinkle?  Or is he going out all alone?? [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic turns his head towards Aradra and answers quietly. "Thank you friend. I would also like to look at  ... the beach. The danger may not yet have passed. My eyes have grown to see more at night than during the day, so perhaps we would be better to make such a search in good company?"

[sblock=Intent] Relic would also like to check the temple. His Kn: Religion (et al) will be handy to have along to make sense of things Aradra or Daylily find. Then he'll want to take a look for a boat they can use to get to the Forbidden Isles. 

He has Darkvision so he'll be able to see well within the temple, and he still has Invisibility up his sleeve so he can escape from any danger if necessary. And he is now at full HPs if anything goes wrong. [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"May I accompany you? I am also schooled in the history of the... ocean... and may be of assistance," Iosef says, catching the drift.


----------



## Systole

_"Aye, and I've got some widdlin' tae take care of, either way."  _He smiles a broad, gap-toothed grin.  _"But if there's aught lurking beastie wi' some fight in it, I would nae mind a spot more of spinning roustabout before I lay down tae sleep."_

[sblock=ooc]Daylily is going to go where Relic goes.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra holds back his sigh of frustration as almost everyone jumps at the chance to get out of the lighthouse.  Only just.  _These people do not understand my intent._  He lowers his voice even further before whispering quietly:

"We can't have everyone go, we still need to watch over the towns people tonight.  If everyone comes with me, the villagers will notice immediately that something is amiss.  If only one or two goes missing, they won't notice it as easily.  And despite your feelings about the villagers, we still have a duty to protect them."

"If the two of you want to come,"  Aradra says, nodding both at Relic and Daylily, "that is all I am taking.  Shadow will stay here to listen for my call if we need it.  I want half of our strength still on guard tonight while we're out.  Iosef, you need to stay on guard for now, and watch if Shadow perks up if we need him.  We're go to the 'beach', we're inspect it, and we come back. Deal?"

[sblock=Intent]
Aradra basically only wants 2 or 3 people to go, not the whole party.  Its a scounting mission, and he would rather take Dayliy (Who has active ranks in stealth) and Relic (who is the knowledge guy) on his mission.  He is going to leave Shadow behind so, if they _are _attacked, Aradra can whistle him from afar with his whistle.  

Aradra also can tell the strong bond between Relic/Daylily, and knows that if he takes one, the other will be pissed at him.  He forsakes Iosef cause he does not want to take everyone, and also a shielded Paladin _should_ be a comfort for the villagers.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn watches as Iosef performs his priestly duties on the others but as the tentacles never touched her she says nothing.

[sblock=Intent]That's everyone going out besides Kalinn, right? If everyone else is going out, she'll go as well, though she really believes that the townsfolk need watching over - she's a brave lass, but being stuck in the tower with a bunch of folks who don't want her around but who she can't smack for their ungrateful attitude doesn't strike her as a particularly good time  Her fatigue actually lasts less than a minute after her rage ends, so she'd be good to go.

She'll have TXP to level on 07/09 - working on having her ready to go so there won't be any delays.[/sblock]

EDIT: Heh - looks like after their long association Kalinn and Aradra are thinking alike . . .

_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +7 *Will:* +7

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 84/84
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +6

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+6/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/6 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Mowgli said:


> EDIT: Heh - looks like after their long association Kalinn and Aradra are thinking alike . . .



OOC: Aradra's solider side is kicking in.  He wants to learn more, but not at the cost of leaving them unprotected.  He _finally _gets to act like one.


----------



## Systole

Daylily rolls his eyes.  "Yes, theres is no chancing that the peoples is not see the amiss thing.  Is not likes there was big storms made of bad magics, and attackings of giant ball-of-worm creature."

He shrugs.  "If you is want sneaks and looks, I is can sneaks and looks.  But if you is want keep-safe the village people, is for someone else than me.  I ams Jiragan, and Jiragan knows is more proper for the weak should making feed for the ball-of-worm."  He takes a bite of the roasted tentacle to emphasize his point.


----------



## jbear

A smile lights Relics face. It seems that the group is all thinking along the same lines, a fact that he greatly enjoys. He hears the sense of Aradra's words but keeps quiet not wanting to tell any of his obviously more than capable companions what they should be doing.

He follows Aradra's lead and looks visibly relieved to see Daylily decide to join them as they move to venture outside.


----------



## Satin Knights

Taking some time to figure out a plan, then pausing a bit for things to settle down, Aradra, Daylily and Relic individually make their way down to the first floor to check on the horses.  Iosef and Kalinn engage any of the villagers in conversation just enough that their friends are not followed down the stairs.  After a thorough check to make sure Incubo and the others are fine, the trio unbolts the door and make their way out onto the jetty.

The jetty is wet and slick with seaweed, but the waves are relatively calm, cresting maybe a foot.  The revolving light at the top of the lighthouse is still active, but it is a disturbing deep red color.

[sblock=ooc]Full speed, DC 12, half speed DC 7 Acrobatics to not fall, miss by five drops you in the water.
Yea! split the party! [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily stands up.  "I am go for make yellow-water in the outside," he announces rather loudly.  He makes his way downstairs and heads outside, onto the jetty.

[sblock=Actions]Taking 10 for a 14 Acrobatics, although he'll move more slowly to stay together with the (half) party.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*(RetCon of Previous Stated Actions)*

OOC: Kalinn's previously stated actions (bedding down) make no sense based on the developing plans and actions of the others.

As the others prepare to leave, Kalinn stands and moves to the side of the tower opposite the stairs. She stands looking out the window for a few moments before catching Cratcher's eye and beckoning subtly for him to join her. Once he moves across the tower to her, she begins to speak in a voice that, while quiet and gentle, is still loud enough for the other villagers to hear.

"I am sorry for the losses you suffered tonight. I wish that we could have saved them all."

[sblock=Intent]Twofold:
Begin soothing the villagers ruffled feathers and getting them to view us as allies (Diplomacy (1d20+2=18))
Draw their attention away - at least somewhat - from Aradra/Daylilly/Relic so that their departure doesn't make a "splash."
[/sblock]

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +7 *Will:* +7

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 84/84
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +6

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+6/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/6 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic eyes the slick boards of the jetty. He decides it best to take things very slowly as he crosses, but not before whispering a prayer to the Wind.

[sblock=Actions] Relic casts Guidance for a +1 bonus to his Acrobatics roll. If he can take 10 that would put him at 13 to cross at half speed DC 7 

If we can't take 10 then please use roll below. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Once outside, Aradra allows the other two to go first.  He reaches back into his bag, and pulls out the wand he used earlier, shaped like an arrow without feathers.  He pulls down his right sleeve, and replaces the wand back into his spring sheathe.

Once completed, he then pulls at the component bag, and pulls out a shred of dirt from Rohn.  He takes a small bit of it, rubs it in between his fingers, and starts mummering something.  As the dirt becomes a thick oil from magic, he reaches down to his legs and applies the oil to both of his legs.  They wrap around his legs entirely, before sinking into his skin.

Finally, as the pair has already started, he starts making his way carefully across the bridge.  As only the moonlight to guide him for now, he takes his time to cross it.

[sblock=Actions]
Return wand of Abundant Ammo into it's sheath,  cast Longstrider, and take 10 for a 15 to cross the bridge.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 69/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (49/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Longstrider (4 hours)

Used Items: 1 charge of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Longstrider, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Hide Campsite
 [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

The wolf had noticed his master leaving, but as his long time companion did not call for him, Shadow was to stay where he was.  Master was a skilled tracker, but he also knew how to keep out of sight for long time.  And he took the Smelly one with him as well, although the Smelly one has smelled better since their first meeting.  Master would be fine.

Shadow looked around and saw the Not-evil-one talking to the same person Master was.  As one of the companions Master has traveled with before, Shadow slinks over to where Not-Evil-One was and watches as the two barked at each other in their tongue.

[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+9 1d8 + 15 + Trip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn reaches down as Shadow approaches, first offering her hand for the wolf to smell, then scratching him behind the ears as she continues her conversation with Cratcher.

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +7 *Will:* +7

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 84/84
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +6

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 68/68
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+6/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/6 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The trio makes it slowly across the jetty to the beach.  The revolving red light pierces the dark occasionally to reveal small homes with stone foundations and wood sides.  They roofs are thatch.  A dilapidated dock stretches out into the sea with a small shack on it near its end.  Stairs climb the cliff face towards the temple that you were shooed away from before.  A couple small boats are beached and tethered to the rocks.   

[sblock=ooc]Are you going to rely on the blind man's darkvision, or are you striking up a light source to draw attention to yourselves?[/sblock]

Inside, the villagers bed down, having had enough excitement for one day.


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra closes his eyes for a second, and tries to remembers the feeling of how it felt to see in the dark. Relic can see the rangers right eye wound start to bleed a little as the ranger flashes back to the underground cave, fighting the undead with Frost so long ago. As he opens his eyes, the whites of his eyes, along with his blue eyes, have turned pitch black. 

Aradra blinks a few times, not used to the sudden ability to see in the dark, and wipes the blood from his eye before saying silently in elvish "Master elf, are you good to see tonight?"
[sblock]
Activate Adaptation: Darkvision.  Keep it active until we return to the light house or time runs out. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Yes, is fine enoughs for to seeing, with the lights from the tall house.  Now, holdings the horses for a times while I make water," the barbarian says, then turns away and unlaces his breeches.  "Aaaaaahhhh," he says as a stream of steaming urine arcs onto the front door of one of the huts.

"I ams the sorry, Elder Storyteller, but that was much need, and I am think it is not so need to peeing on the witch's things since she is foods for ball-of-worm now.  So, is we to looks at the spirit house or--" he favors Aradra with a sidelong look, "is we go see if the person there is alive or is meats for ball-of-worm?"  He gestures at the house on the end of the dock, where there was movement before the storm.


----------



## jackslate45

"The figure first. If the rain has not washed away the tracks, I might be able to at least get a bearing on which way it went.". Aradra said in reply to the elf. "For all we know, this figure is the one who summoned the storm"


----------



## Satin Knights

The beach was pounded hard by the waves, so Aradra doesn't find any tracks, not even those of when the party approached the village an hour ago.  

The shack at the end of the dock holds ropes and nets, well held ropes and nets.  The storm battered it severely, breaking three out of four boards to the walls.  The gear inside is now a tangled mess and would have washed out to sea if it was not so intertwined.  Tight ropes tied to the dock lead down into the water on both sides.


----------



## jbear

As Daylily sheaths his tackle once more and Aradra mentions wanting to track the mysterious figure seen by the docks, the myopic Relic, who had seen nothing exclaims with surprise: 

"Figure? What figure? No one  mentioned a figure. So ... someone who didn't enter the lighthouse with the rest of the village? Interesting. Well worth talking to this figure."

At the beach Relic peers at the ropes that  lead down into the water. 

"Hmm... no one here. And ropes that go down into the water. Can you pull them up Daylilly, see what is pulling them so tight. It must be something heavy. I'll help of course, though I'm more likely just to get in the way and be a nuisance."


----------



## Systole

"Yes, is fines." The barbarian spits on his hands and gives the rope an experimental tug.
[sblock=OOC]Will Take 10 for a 14 to start. If that doesn't work, he'll actually give it a real roll at +4. If _that_ doesn't work, he'll Rage and use his Strength Surge ability for +10.

EDIT: I think the Strength Surge just became my favorite rage power ever.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra goes over to assist, but when the barbarian's muscles bulge bigger than his head Aradra says "I think you got that"


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily pulls on the rope.  He feels something shift a bit, then snap, the rope breaks.  Though the waters are as clear as churning mud, Aradra can barely make out the shape of a sunken boat that rocked a bit.
[sblock=ooc]I think a 30 STR check could snap a chain  [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra stared at the spot where the boat moved, before saying "It's a sunken boat that the rope was attached to, not a person. We can bring it up tomorrow when we have more people, but I think we will need at least two"

If no one objects to it Aradra will say "Let's keep moving then"


----------



## jbear

"Hmm ... a sunken boat. I wonder ..."

Relic projects his voice into the depth with the aid of a minor cantrip and in aquan says "Anyone down there? In the boat? We would like to talk to you."

He waits a few moments before brushing aside his hunch as the silly musing of an old man and shuffles on to catch up to Aradra.

ooc: AFK next couple of days


----------



## rb780nm

Back at the lighthouse, Iosef attempts to calm and comfort the villagers with tales of Cortesia's blessings.









*OOC:*



Diplomacy +9


----------



## Systole

Daylily curses in Jiragan as the rope breaks and he goes pitching backward. "Fah! Why is they not make these stupids thing for not being so weak!" He peers over the side to see the outline of the ship. "Two times the _Fah!_ I was hope it being a more interest thing than the boats. Time for look the other places, then?"


----------



## Satin Knights

Inside: 
Cratchen thanks Kalinn for his condolences regarding the other villagers. "I just hope you will be in time to save Sara.  I know a guy, Estevan. He is just crazy enough to row you out past the wedding rock to the forbidden island tomorrow.  I don't think even he would be crazy enough to try it at night.  I have some supplies back at my house.  I will get them for you in the morning.  Get some sleep."  

In other conversations the paladin and lady try to calm and sooth the nerves of the villagers, but make no headway.  They don't seem to ruffle any more feathers, just are simply ignored.  Only Cratchen seems to like you, and he has his obvious motives. 

When Kalinn finally sits and gets some rest, she feels a stirring in her soul.  Having fought such a colossal beast, her dual heritage bloods are vying for power, each strengthening her body and growing impatient for the next combat in order to show their dominance. (Ding, ready to level)

Outside:
No one from below the waves responds to Relic.  Getting bored, the trio make their way back up the dock to shore and through the tiny homes.  Closer inspection shows many are marked with claw marks and are abandoned, maybe months ago.  The closer to the sea, the more dilapidated they look.  Sand has make its inevitable creep into the homes, along with the occasional miniature sand crab.  You find one door that is latched closed but seems abandoned as well.  The sign on the outside says Gerlach's Alchemy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Satin Knights said:


> Inside:
> Cratchen thanks Kalinn for his condolences regarding the other villagers. "I just hope you will be in time to save Sara.  I know a guy, Estevan. He is just crazy enough to row you out past the wedding rock to the forbidden island tomorrow.  I don't think even he would be crazy enough to try it at night.  I have some supplies back at my house.  I will get them for you in the morning.  Get some sleep."





"Aye, a sensible suggestion." She turns to the holy warrior and calls out. "Iosef, if you'll consent to stand the first watch, I'll catch some shut-eye. Wake me for my turn, if you please." She looks thoughtful, then shoots him an admonishing pseudo-glare. "Or even if you don't please. We'll need you rested tomorrow, I think."
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (12 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef smiles at the gentle ribbing he receives. "I am quite capable of keeping vigil all night, but I do appreciate the opportunity to rest my eyes. I will awake you at the appointed hour."


----------



## Systole

Daylily puzzles at the sign for a long half minute before something seems to click.  "Waitings a time ... I am know this.  This is a tasty drinks place, yes?  The perfumes?  Hah, good!"  Without further ado, the barbarian raises both fists over his head and slams them into the door.

[sblock=OOC]Rage/Surge/Take 10 on a strength check to break the door for a 20.  Will roll for real again if the door doesn't break and no one tries to talk him out of it (feel free to make the roll for me in that case).

If the door goes down and Daylily is not immediately roasted by a fireball, he will step into the building.









Where he will immediately be roasted by a fireball, I'm sure.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

To Daylily's surprise, the door does not come off its hinges and fall to the floor.  His hands go right through the rotted wood as if he was tearing day old bread.  Now with both hands slightly caught in the squishy mess, he flexes again and shreds the door, making a hole big enough that he can comfortable go in.  

Once inside, Daylily only sees occasional shadows created by the circling red light as it passes.  The others see a few benches, tables and a chair.  On the benches and tables are various glass jars with various stuff.  One of the jars on a shelf rattles for a moment before falling still again.


----------



## jbear

Relic enters the building behind Daylily, giving the abandoned shop a good once over with his magical senses and then with a naked eye appraisal to see if there is anything of worth.

[sblock=OOC] Detect Magic around the shop.
If anything is detected SpellCraft to identify? Can Relic take 10 (DC 24) ?
Can Relic take 10 to Appraise whatever they find? (DC 18)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily's ears pick up the sound of a rattling jar, but he can't make out the source in the poor lighting.  This does not stop him from drawing his greataxe, which is a very large, very sharp weapon given the confines of the shop and the elf's inability to see well.  "What were that noises?  It is cat or other type of food?"


----------



## Satin Knights

Relic looks around with his mage sight and finds a few interesting things.  A few is an understatement.  It takes him a while to figure out all these things, but is worth it.  From the looks of the place, the alchemist that lived here was capable of crafting small magical items.  He was also doing some research, but most of the notes are missing.

In one of the glass jars on the shelf, sits a grotesque looking demonoid creature in liquid.  The jar is sealed.  It is huddled up, trying to look like a lump, but it opens one eye occasionally to see if you have gone yet.  When you haven't, it closes it eye, shivers a bit and waits.  It seems more scared and trapped than anything else.

[sblock=loot]  A feather (token swan boat), a ring (of swimming), and a couple scrolls (Comp Languages), three thunderstones, 2 alchemist's fires, 3 Cure Moderate Wounds potions, a cauldron (of Brewing), a campfire bead, and an ioun torch wrapped in black cloth.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic mutters excitedly to himself as he takes inventory of the goods left behind.

"I think we can make better use of all of this than its previous owner. No good to anyone if they are inside the belly of a kraken."

He holds up the feather, eyes twinkling in the dark. "This is a one way ride to the island ... or back. Back might be the wisest choice, as getting there may be easier than getting back."

Holding up the ring he says: "A ring of swimming. Marvellous find. This will quiet the nerves when we make our crossing certainly."

There are too many other things for him to comment upon them all but the old man adds: "These will make things more comfortable on our journey. We can't leave anything behind."

Confronting the creature in the jar he  comments to Daylily: "Hmmm ... I'm not so certain what this  miserable creature is apart from  unhappy. But it's not a cat. And it doesn't look like it would make a very tasty snack."

He moves up to the jar more closely for a better examination.


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Relic]Homunculus, a construct with a short range telepathic link to its creator.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Interesting ... the creature is a homunculus ... it was built by whoever's place this is. It will no doubt be passing everything it sees and hears along to its creator telepathically. And yet ... why is it bound up in this jar? I am sorely tempted to free it. Creature. Would you be free? If you can hear and understand me, open both eyes and then wink at me." 

Relic waits for some type of response.


----------



## Satin Knights

It occasionally opens its eye, sees the old man, closes its eye tightly and cowers, trying to protect itself.  [sblock=Wis check DC 5]It is in a sealed glass jar, immersed in liquid. It is not going to hear Relic's question correctly.  It would be muffed and distorted badly by the liquid.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic furrows his brow wondering why the creature does not respond.

"Hmmm ... it can't hear us because of the liquid. perhaps it does not see so clearly in there either. I wonder at the purpose of blurring this creature's vision and sealing off its hearing. I think we should perhaps ask about this before we release it. What do you think?"

Relic then begins sorting out how to transport the loot.

[sblock=OOC] This isn't the temple right, it's some type of shop we have encountered in the town? 

Did we come  across any evidence of a name of the owner of this place written on any of the objects, scrolls or books?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]No, it is not the temple.  Quoting from before, _"  The sign on the outside says Gerlach's Alchemy."_  Nothing inside seems to be labelled as to the owner.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra says "Leave it alone. For all we know there could be a reason it was locked up in there"


----------



## jbear

Relic stays his hand suddenly as he reaches up for the jarred creature. He turns his head to regard Arada, obviously torn between his own curiosity and good sense.

After what seems like a touch too long Relic moves his hands away. He nods at last.

"Of course you are right. We have more pressing concerns."

Relic begins loading up the found gear with the others before returning to their exploration of the village and especially the temple.

[sblock=OOC] Do we need to sort out who takes exactly what at this stage or can we sort that out back at the lighthouse? [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

After gathering the things, but leaving the poor imprisoned creature behind, you wander back out into the night.  There are several more run down homes, but none look to be as profitable as where you just were.  Some don't even have roofs anymore.  Being a small cove, you can either go left, up the stairs to the temple, or right back out on to the jetty towards the lighthouse.
[sblock=ooc]Back at the lighthouse is fine.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn tosses somewhat in her sleep, unable to find a position comfortable enough to allow her to rest soundly in the crowded quarters.
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (12 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily waits until the others have moved away before grabbing the jar and shoving it in a belt pouch.  _"No sense in leavin' behind a wee snacky for later,"_ he says to himself.


----------



## jbear

Relic carries on towards the temple with the others as planned. He is distracted somewhat with thoughts of what that trapped creature might mean. He would have to enquire about who the owner of the shop was if he got the chance. A damn storm blown shame to have to leave such a thing behind untouched, but no doubt it was the wisest course of action.


----------



## Satin Knights

The trio make their way up the winding steps to find an open air shrine carved out of the rock face of the cliff.  The shrine is recessed to shelter it from the rain somewhat, but has an open face to the sea.  A single statue of Callisto stands facing the sea.  As the patron deity of seamen, travelers and good fortune, she seems well in place as a guardian of this village.  Taking a good look around, Relic finds telltales that the statue used to have two faces, but an expert artisan had modified the statue, maybe decades ago.   Aradra finds repeating patterns in storm clouds and lightning bolts that have been added to the bass reliefs on the back walls of the temple.  

Daylily is staring out into the ocean, trying to find the dinner feast that partially got away.  He does not see the massive creature, but out in the haze of the night, a second light tower shines a white light circling in the night.  But, the tower is not were is should be.  It is not to the north or south along the shore.  It is out, a mile out, in the sea.  It must be a very big lighthouse, for the light seems to shift and slide side to side.  It is so far out, but Daylily can tell it shifts side to side even at this distance.  This is confusing to Daylily.

Inside: Kalinn gets some undisturbed sleep as the paladin keeps watch.


----------



## jbear

Relic rubs his wooly beard as he muses as to what such an alteration might symbolise.


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra reaches for his backpack, grabs his chalkboard and a piece of chalk from his side pocket, and starts drawing the strange symbols onto it.


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Knowledge Religion for Relic]The goddess Cortesia: Worship of Cortesia/Cortessa was originally made to a single goddess and  old images of the goddess Cortesia are shown with two faces. A schism  within the temple has resulted in the rise of Cortessa’s temples and the  destruction of many of the old two-faced icons. Rivalry between the two  sects is intense and sometimes boils over into violence though the  peace-keepers of the city are keeping a close watch on the two groups to  ensure this happens rarely.

This statue was probably originally made to Cortesia, then later changed to Callisto.  The markings that Aradra are finding, a wave split by a bolt of lightning, an ornate cloud, a cloud with chain lightning coming from the bottom, are all holy symbols for Ordon, Tanager and Reganat, The Stormlords.  If Aradra searches long enough, he will find smaller holy symbols for the other Stormlords marking the wall too.  

Looks like these people don't keep their faith exclusive to one deity or keep loyalty to any one for long.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

With a hurumph Relic wanders away from the statue and peers over Aradra's shoulder as he copies the images into his slate board. Relic looks back at the altered statue with furrowed brows.  "Do you recognise those symbols you draw, Aradra? If I am not mistaken ... they are symbols of the Storm Lords. And that statue of Cortesia ... it has been altered to represent Calisto if my muddled eyes and addled brain have the right of it. Do you get the sense these people are very lost and desperate for aid from whoever it may be? They most certainly change their gods like a noble their hats. Have you by any chance found anything that that old crone  might have hidden away somewhere ... something that she didn't want others to see so plainly as these symbols?"


----------



## jackslate45

"My knowledge of gods are limited to the Saint Swords. Try keeping all of them straight." Aradra says with a slight grin.  " As for who they worship, I could see that. I mean, a village like this is far removed from the rest of the Baronies  I bet they probably turn to whatever god their priest serves."

Once done, Aradra starts carefully inspecting the statue, looking for anything odd. When the pain in his eye starts growing worse, he realizes his time must be running out.  

He will keep searching until his night vision starts to fade (10 minutes on the clock. He needs to see to get back)


----------



## Satin Knights

Since there are no seams or cracks in the stone work, Aradra concludes rather early that there are no secret treasures here to pilfer.  As his vision is starting to strain, Aradra suggests returning to the lighthouse and leads the old man down the stairs and out towards the jetty. After Daylily finishes piddling on the statue and walls, he joins his friends for the return.  

In the sands to the side of the jetty, Aradra spots a glint as the red light circles.  Investigating, there is a pendent on a chain that has washed up onto the shore.  The pendent seems to be made of a brightly colored coral.  Pointing it out to Relic, he identifies it immediately in shock.  "That is the symbol of the beast below.  I dare not even speak his name, given the things that have happened tonight."


----------



## jbear

With a shiver Relic whispers a prayer to the Wind and carefully crosses the slippery jetty back towards the lighthouse. He knocks lightly at the door hoping one of his companions remains awake inside.


----------



## Satin Knights

Incubo and Toronado notice Relic's slight knocking at the door.  But since they didn't lock the door after you left, they are not really interested in opening it now.  After a moment, Relic realizes his silliness and tries the latch, which opens just fine.  

The floor downstairs is still a bit wet, and a couple giant tentacles still lay upon the ground motionless.
[sblock=ooc]I believe Kalinn is sleeping this first watch while Iosef and Shadow are awake and wary.

Did someone retrieve the pendent from the sand? [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra pockets the pendent, to show their employer in the morning


----------



## Systole

"A much refresh making of the yellow water!" the barbarian announces.  Having refreshed his appetite with the walk, he begins working at the remaining tentacle meat.  Sitting down, one of his belt pouches clinks suspiciously on the floor.  The barbarian suddenly looks guilty.  "What was the noises?  No, nothing.  I was not hear something."


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra raises his eyes at the elf as he started acting suspiciously, but cared not. Using his night vision exhausted him more than he had originally thought, and the wound from his eye was throbbing painfully.  Sleep was his most important pressing issue right now. 

"I'll take the late watch again. And this time, wake me up" he said, looking over in the paladin's direction. Aradra looked over and saw Shadow already asleep by Frost, and decided not to wake him. Finding a place to lean against, Aradra puts his back to the wall, and after a few moments is asleep.


----------



## jbear

Muttering about how foolish he had been to forget that the door was open, Relic moves over to give Incubo a pat good night before heading upstairs with creaking bones where weary, bruised and tired he curls up to sleep next to his things, pushing away the many questions rolling about in his head until the morning.


----------



## Satin Knights

Iosef nods to Aradra quietly and keeps watch over the villagers and his party members as they sleep.  Daylily dines are more tentacle, but soon finds that everyone else around him is sleeping.  Some have even gone so far as to start snoring.  Eating alone doesn't seem to bother him though.

After a couple hours, the paladin dutifully wakes the icy dame.  He leaves the sleeping dog lie and informs Frost that Aradra desires to take the last watch before finding a place to unstrap his armor and get some restful sleep.  Iosef has a suspicion that this is going to be the last sheltered sleep the group is going to get for a while.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn watches dutifully, and wakes Aradra at the appointed time.
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (12 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily finishes his meal with a belch that rattles the stones of the lighthouse.  Turning to Kalinn, he says, "Waking the sleep from me if need.  Or do not waking if do not need.  And ball-of-worm is for you to eat if becoming hungry."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"I will wake you if needed, warrior."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (12 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Frost's watch goes quietly and without incident through the night.  She wakes Aradra in the early hours of the morning to watch over the rest while she gets a little more sleep.  It is a little harder for the human to deal with the constantly shifting light as the reflections off of the clouds barely bounce back in through the windows.  Before dawn breaks, several of the villagers wake on their own, quietly gather their things and make their way back to their homes.  Alder wakes before the party, but knows well the need for casters to get their sleep.  So, he quietly sits and waits, only talking in whispers if Aradra has any questions.  When a villager want to be an annoyance to the party, Alder glares at them with a fire in his eye.  They shy away and leave the group unaccosted, for they know Alder has power of his own.

When dawn breaks, it is breaks over a cliff edge.  What was a restful dark room gets a sudden, bright full sunshine beaming in through the windows.  Since not even glass can slow the light today, the rest of the villagers as well as the party members get a wake up call.


----------



## jbear

Rising to his feet stiffly Relic heads straight to Alder's side where he says in a quiet voice:

"I have a few questions, Alder. "Who is Gerlach? Was he amongst the villagers last night? Why do you think he would keep a homonculus deafened within a jar of liquid?"

Relic listens intently to his response before asking his final question. "What colour is the light of the lighthouse normally?"


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra tries not to make eye contact with any of the villagers, but a few times he saw some of the kids trying to mess his sleeping companions. He considered scarring them a little before Alder drive them off with a simple glare. 

He was still seeing random spots from switching back to his normal vision, but that faded until the sun rose suddenly. Thankfully, his eyes were looking the other way, so he was not blinded by the light. 

Once Relic started asking about what they found, Aradra payed close attention to Alder's reply.


----------



## Systole

Daylily wakes with a tremendous fart that smells like low tide in one of the fouler netherhells.  The barbarian inhales the stench gleefully as he gets to his feet.  "Ah, the ball-of-worm is goods for to clearing the tubes of me!  So what is the planning for the today?  I thinks we should taking the fats man and tie him to the end of a pole, then we can moving him over the water, like a fish-lure!  Maybe the ball-of-worm will returning, for more chopping and more eating, eh?"  He elbows a villager that's slow getting out of the way.  "Hah?  Or maybe you is volunteer!  Hows well cans you wiggle?"


----------



## Satin Knights

"Gerlach?  Oh, he was an alchemist.  He was one of the first to disappear.  A homonculus? I didn't know he had one.  He had talked about making one, but they take a while to grow from what I hear.  I don't think he ever got around to building one.  He was too busy researching something about the island."

"The lighthouse light?  It has always been red.  The rocks just off shore are quite dangerous for deep drafting boats. It is nearly impossible to bring a big ship in at night.  Besides, the island shines with a white light.  Wouldn't want to confuse the two in a storm."

After the bit of teasing from the barbarian, the poor scrawny villager ducks and hides behind Alder.  Alder smiles, shakes it off, and motions to the villager to go downstairs.  "He already has work to do.  He doesn't get to do any vacation fishing."

Catching one of the villagers by the arm,  "Estian, Will you take these people to the island?" "Umm, are they sure.  I am not afraid of that place, been there many times, but, but..." "They can take care of themselves.  I am sending them to rescue Sara." "Oh, okay. But it will cost you though." "Whatever."  

"Considering last night's attack, you are going to need everything you can muster."  Rummage through his pack, he pulls out an ornate scroll case.  Reaching in his inner vest pouch, he finds a black pearl.  After handing both of these to Relic, he pauses, then reluctantly hands over his quarterstaff to the mage as well.  Smiling at the old man, "It is already charged well.  Bring back Sara and you can keep these.  If I find them floating in the surf, I will know you have failed."  Looking to the others, "Sorry, but I only have tools that would empower a fellow mage."

[sblock=Relic]When examined, Pearl of Power 2nd level, Watertight scroll case containing scrolls: Fireball, Lightning Bolt, Tiny Hut, Fly, Draconic Reservoir,  Rope Trick all at CL 5, and a +1 Darkwood Spellstoring Quarterstaff containing Force Punch (5d4 force, 10ft knock back, DC 16).[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Shaking his head Aradra says "With you still here, I think this place will be safe for now. " Turning to his companions he says  " At any rate, we need to make sure we have everything before we leave.  Also, once we land on the island, I want to scout it out before we go anywhere.  There is a trick I know that will let me see it as the eagle sees it:  from up high.  I also will use another trick that will make us harder to track;  it will not last all day, but I will be able to refresh it enough that we should be that much harder to find.  If we have to run, it will be harder to find us because of it."

As they prepare to go, Aradra goes up to Frost, and asks in a whisper " Kalinn, do you remember that protection you gave Shadow in the forest?  Do you suppose you can cast it on him again everyday as long as we are on the island?"

Aradra then pulls out a long black rod, with 3 green emeralds that seem to glow with an unnatural hue to them.  "Use this as well;  It was told that a normal spell will last longer with it"

[sblock=Intent] 
Everyday, Aradra wants to cast Pass Without Trace on Relic, Iosef, Frost, and Daylily (If he allows it.  Otherwise Shadow).  He will use the extend rod to have it last 8 hours, then use his pearl of power to Remeber it, and recast it again.  If no one objects, says no, right before they leave he will cast it the first time.

He also would like Mage armor on Shadow if possible.   
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 69/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (49/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; 

Used Items: 1 charge of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+9 1d8 + 15 + Trip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Hmm ... a homonculus grows ... I admit that I know something of these creations but not enough it seems. It matters not. We left it behind in Gerlach's hut. Perhaps you could take a look at it while we are gone."

He is taken aback by Alder's parting gift. "I thank you, Alder. We will not fail you."

At which point Daylily awakens in magnificent form. The words of the barbarian about using the fat man to fish trigger his memory of the rope Daylily snapped in an attempt to haul it up at the pier last night.

"One last question Alder. At the pier ... there are two ropes which reach down into the water. Whatever is  at the end is very heavy indeed. Do you know what it is?"

[sblock=OOC] Wow! What a windfall of loot! Wicked!

We should also divide up the other loot we found

A feather (token swan boat): Doesn't matter; this is our ride home.
a ring (of swimming): Relic would like to be wearing this for the journey across. He has memorised "Air bubble" so if things go really bad he will be more easily able to cast it on those in need if he isn't drowning in water. 
and a couple scrolls (Comp Languages): Can anyone else other than Relic use these?
three thunderstones
2 alchemist's fires
3 Cure Moderate Wounds potions: Seems obvious to give to our front liners? 
a cauldron (of Brewing)
a campfire bead: 
and an ioun torch wrapped in black cloth [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 4) Human Wizard 4/Oracle 1
HP: 38/38
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted  11
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +7
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Silent Image; Air Bubble; Cause Fear; Charm Person
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Levitate
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (48/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +3; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: Force Punch (5d4 force, 10ft knock back, DC 16).
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 8/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle (currently in waterproof scroll case for crossing): Magic Missile, Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

jackslate45 said:


> As they prepare to go, Aradra goes up to Frost, and asks in a whisper "Kalinn, do you remember that protection you gave Shadow in the forest?  Do you suppose you can cast it on him again everyday as long as we are on the island?"[/COLOR]




Kalinn looks distinctly embarrassed and uncomfortable as her friend requests her aid.

"Ummm . . . I have . . . _lost_ that spell. Mynhear has seen fit to take it from me, as a punishment for allowing my demonic blood to gain such a hold over my body. I have learned some few things from him in return, however, and will be able to provide some protection from evil foes for Shadow. It will be shorter term, so I'll have to cast it shortly before entering battle.

"I am sorry, my friend; I fear that this is not the last time my contrary natures will cost me the ability to aid my allies."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (12 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra looked disheartened at the answer, but nodded his head and said "If the time comes where we need that then feel free to use it. I'll leave the judgment up to you"

OCC: Isn't Mage armor a bonus spell for the draconic line?  since you cannot give up a bonus spell, Frost should have it for life, since she is a 3 sorcerer.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC js]Sacrificed for better odds when SK was rolling up the intelligent item powers for Winterbite. I can pick it up again when she gets a new first level spell, but for now she's without. That would feel a little like 'cheating' as well. Optimization-wise I should have given up Prot from Evil, but the bonus spell  gained from her LG ancestor seemed more appropriate fluff wise, since her rage is fueled by the demon derived chaos in her blood. (Winterbite's intelligence comes from the sliver of Kalinn's Draconic ancestor that inhabits the blade).[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock=Ah]Fair enough.  I was wondering why it disappeared after Bloodcove[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

"Tis likely a sunken ship.  Like I said, it is hard to navigate a ship through the sharp rocks of this cove.  They may have made it in before the leaks overtook them."

"Okay you tourists.  Help me drag my boat off the sand and into the surf while we have the tides."  Estian is ready to lead you out and on your way.

[sblock=ooc]Loot: Yeah, looks like a lot, but I am actually still behind by about 1,500 gp on passing out treasure.  But, that is about all Gerlach and Alder would have had considering WBL.

Mage Armor: And Anaerion would normally have all ten fingers he was born with.   Sacrifices reap rewards.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] Do we want to check out that sunken boat before we leave? We have a Ring of Swimming. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock=Loot Divining up/Boat Exploring] 

Here is how I think they can be devied up

A feather (token swan boat): Doesn't matter; this is our ride home. - Agreed
a ring (of swimming): Relic/Iosef.  I would vote Relic for now, though if we want someone to do some underwater scouting Aradra could use.
three thunderstones - Aradra can hold on to these for now
2 alchemist's fires - Iosef
3 Cure Moderate Wounds potions: Aradra/Relic, as they are not going to taking the hits as often as the others.  These are KO'd revivals only
a cauldron (of Brewing) - If we need to create Alchemical gear on the way we can use this.  We would just be buying it at full price.  Take a rank in Craft Alchemy next level jbear, then you'll have a +9 to make acids.  Take 10 and be done with it. .  Aradra can carry it for now in his haversack
a campfire bead: Camp gear, but Aradra can carry it.
an ioun torch wrapped in black cloth - Aradra will use for those times he is not using his Darkvision Adaptation.   [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

*OOC:*


Looks good to me.


----------



## jbear

jackslate45 said:


> [sblock=Loot Divining up/Boat Exploring]
> 
> Here is how I think they can be devied up
> 
> A feather (token swan boat): Doesn't matter; this is our ride home. - Agreed
> a ring (of swimming): Relic/Iosef.  I would vote Relic for now, though if we want someone to do some underwater scouting Aradra could use.
> three thunderstones - Aradra can hold on to these for now
> 2 alchemist's fires - Iosef
> 3 Cure Moderate Wounds potions: Aradra/Relic, as they are not going to taking the hits as often as the others.  These are KO'd revivals only
> a cauldron (of Brewing) - If we need to create Alchemical gear on the way we can use this.  We would just be buying it at full price.  Take a rank in Craft Alchemy next level jbear, then you'll have a +9 to make acids.  Take 10 and be done with it. .  Aradra can carry it for now in his haversack
> a campfire bead: Camp gear, but Aradra can carry it.
> an ioun torch wrapped in black cloth - Aradra will use for those times he is not using his Darkvision Adaptation.   [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC] Ring of Swimming: Relic only wants to wear the ring for the crossing and will happily turn it over to anyone who wants it once there. Relic can save Iosef if he is in trouble but the same may not be true the other way around. 

Alchemy: I'm not sure what the rules are for crafting alchemical stuff but if it's a good idea Relic can invest  in that next time to use the cauldron.

Other stuff: Daylily may want to be a part of the loot taking? But otherwise fine.

And exploring the boat before we leave? [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Today is good day to fight many things and then eating them afters.  Where is going to, Elder?"

[sblock=OOC]There's nothing really necessary for Daylily there.  It's all yours.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

After your final thoughts with Alder, Estian leads you outside and down the beach a bit to his boat.  You inquire about the sunken boat at the pier.  "Awe, that thing has been there a couple weeks.  We already dove and brought up her cargo.  Just haven't had the horses to drag it to shore to fix it up.  Come to think of it, you came in on horses.  I will have to talk to Alder about using them.  Salvage is salvage."

Getting to his ship, it's a shallow bottom row boat that has a makeshift sail.  "Put your backs into it and help me get her in the surf."  Well, five tugging while the old man watches, the boat easily slides across the beach and into the water.  Estian is gentle and respectful of the old man walking with Alder's staff, but not so much for the rest of the party.  

"Climb in.  There's the oars.  I am sure you know how to use them.  We will get there faster than waiting on the wind." Estian sits in the back with his hand on the rudder.

Looking out across the water, you see a pillar rock formation standing about one hundred feet above the water.  It is almost a mile from shore, so you will be doing quite a bit of rowing.  Behind that, a cloud bank that looks like another storm churns.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily attempts to conceal his nervousness at actually being in a boat on the water as a storm may be approaching.  "Wells, we is, uh, paddling faster, yes?  To the stone tower withs most quick, I am think.  Yes."  He begins digging into the water with a vengeance.  It's barely conceivable that this is a man who traveled across the seas from the western continent.


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef smiles as he speeds up, attempting to keep pace with Daylily. The weight of his mail upon his back slows him down somewhat, but he gamely keeps pulling.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn goes to work with a will. It takes her a few moments to catch the hang of working in tandem with the others, but she's soon got the knack and puts her back into the labor.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (12 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra, more concerned with the shore, realizes he is slowing down the boat.  He smiles slightly, and starts rowing as well.


----------



## jbear

Relic sits back enjoying the ride and occasionally offering words of encouragement. Every now and again whispers a blessing to the Wind and gently touches any companion showing signs of flagging to transfer the blessing to their efforts. He also keeps everyone well watered, passing about a waterskin when requested.


----------



## Satin Knights

The rowing is hard work, but you make good time across the water.  As you approach the islands, you see the first is a like a pillar jutting out of the sea.  It is about 200 yards off.  Relic is the only one facing the oncoming storm, so it takes a bark from Shadow before you turn around from the rowing and see the spectacle.  The forbidden isle is another thousand yards out from the first island.  It is shrouded in a storm cloud that spins around the island like a miniature, slow moving cyclone.  This storm has mystic power though.  You see three different towers, the top couple floors broken off, and the upper sections floating and tumbling in the rotating storm.  In a bit of time, Daylily spots the light house, or at least the top of it, as it floats in its circular current as well, its light shines in an uneven pattern as the building tumbles.

"Don't dawdle now.  That jellyfish bloom just ahead is as deadly as the island."  Estian starts to say something else, but suddenly stops.
[sblock=Aradra]Estian seems to be overcome by something.  He is in great pain and not in control of himself. You get a surprise round action before Estian.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What you have to look forward to.





[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic looks to where Estian points looking for this jellyfish bloom. Though he has been facing the Forbidden Isle he has seen nothing, as he is blind as a bat at those distances.

"Thank you Estian. We will keep that in mind. Safe jour..."


----------



## jackslate45

It happened in a flash;  Even before Relic was done speaking, Aradra let go of his oar, takes a step towards the man, and reaches out to grab him. 

EDIT: SK, should I be applying the human favored enemy bonus for this?  
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 69/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (49/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; 

Used Items: 1 charge of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+9 1d8 + 15 + Trip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn catches Aradra's movement an instant later . . . trusting her long-time ally implicitly, she moves quickly to help him restrain their guide.

Aid Another (Grapple) (1d20+9=19)
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (12 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra senses something is wrong with Estian and, in bold move, jumps out of his seated position and grapples the guide, pinning his arms.  Estian convulses and croaks, changing right in Ardra's arms into a fishman beast, a skum.




​[sblock=Combat]
Aradra got a surprise round action before Estian.  Grappled.  Human did apply, but -2 for moving in a small boat in rough water, so cancelled each other out. 
Estian spends the surprise round in a painful transformation.
Frost missed the surprise round.  She can choose a different action.


first round, party is up.
Conditions: Standing -2 Acrobatics 
Acrobatics DC 15 to move at 1/2 speed

??/??. ~ AC 14ish ~ Estian ~ Grappled ~ 

69/69 ~ AC 18 ~ Aradra ~ Grappling ~ in armor
62/62 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow
80/80 ~ AC 23 ~ Frost ~ in armor
58/58 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ in armor
38/38 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ Ring of swimming
68/68 ~ AC 18 ~ Iosef ~ in armor
[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

During the monstrous transformation, it took all Aradra had to keep holding onto this new creature.  His mind races to try and comprehend what just happened...


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Aradra]Skum are a slave race that can breed with humans.  The children look human.  When old or dying, they transform into skum.  Estian was not old.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra decided that now was a _really_ good time to throw down.  Literally.

Grabbing the monster tightly, Aradra slides his left leg under the monster's own while pulling the monster towards himself, hoping to use the forward momentum force the monster to the ground. 

Looking up at his friends he yells "*KILL HIM NOW!"*
EDIT: I am assuming a nat 20 pins him...


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Combat]Aradra got a surprise round action before Estian.  Grappled.  Human did  apply, but -2 for moving in a small boat in rough water, so cancelled  each other out. 
Estian spends the surprise round in a painful transformation.
Frost missed the surprise round.  She can choose a different action.

 If Nat 20 didn't do it, being over the necessary amount by 19 did.
Estian is pinned and no longer human.

first round, the party is up.
Conditions: Standing -2 Acrobatics 
Acrobatics DC 15 to move at 1/2 speed

??/??. ~ AC 14ish ~ Estian ~ Grappled and Pinned~ 
 ??/??. ~ AC ?? ~ Jellyfish bloom

69/69 ~ AC 18 ~ Aradra ~ Grappling ~ in armor
62/62 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow
80/80 ~ AC 23 ~ Frost ~ in armor
58/58 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ in armor
38/38 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ Ring of swimming
68/68 ~ AC 18 ~ Iosef ~ in armor
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily stands and draws his hammer, but hesitates/  Appearances aside, the fish-man has not yet offered an overt threat.  "Why to killing him?  He is only being touched by Snake Mother,  I am think."

[sblock=OOC]Have to update my stat block and I'm too tired to do it at the moment.  Will do later.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Alarmed Relic shouts "Stop the cuddling! The jellyfish bloom! It's upon us! That is the true danger! look out behind you Daylilly! In the water!" He swiftly draws his wand and casts a protection over himself while moving as far away from the jelly fish as possible.

[sblock=Actions] Move to far side of boat away from jellyfish (I12) Draw Wand of Mage Armour and cast Mage Armor on himself extending the duration with his Rod of Lesser extend [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 4) Human Wizard 4/Oracle 1
HP: 38/38
AC: 14 (18 with Mage Armor) Touch 14 FlatFooted  11 (15 with Mage Armor)
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  Mage Armor (8 hrs)
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +7
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Silent Image; Air Bubble; Cause Fear; Charm Person
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Levitate
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (47/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +3; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: Force Punch (5d4 force, 10ft knock back, DC 16).
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 8/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle (currently in waterproof scroll case for crossing): Magic Missile, Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"This man just transformed into something that should only happens when he is old.  Which means that either he was always like this, and was waiting to get us exactly into position, or he was transformed by someone powerful enough to force the change. "

Aradra slammed the monsters fin hands onto the ground and says, with rising anger in his voice "Notice the webbed hands?  I would bet that he meant to throw us overboard, and he would swim away."


----------



## Systole

"Yes, and I ams also noticing his green skins and his eyes of the toads.  But I am nots sure this is to kill a man over."

[sblock=OOC]Daylily simply refuses to kill the skum at this point.  However, is it possible to coup de grace with nonlethal damage for a K.O. rather than an instant kill?  

Also, how does one attack a jellyfish swarm?  Splashing in the water with a hammer seems like it would be unproductive.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

OCC: I can understand why. Aradra thinks something will happen to do him realizing something was off with the sense motive check.  And since he is the only one who realized it, he seems crazy right now. Which works for him 

Aradra is built as a soilder, PTSD and all. He's overalls jumpy sometimes.


----------



## Satin Knights

Relic slides across the seat to where Aradra was and adds his magical armor protection earlier than he expected today. 
[sblock=coup de grace]If you had a sap, yes, as that is what it is designed for.  With your current weapons, no.  You will just have to do the -4 to attack for non-lethal strikes.  But, since he is pinned, he is not that hard to hit.[/sblock] [sblock=Combat]Estian is pinned and no longer human.

first round, the party is up.
Conditions: Standing -2 Acrobatics 
Acrobatics DC 15 to move at 1/2 speed

??/??. ~ AC 14ish ~ Estian ~ Grappled and Pinned~ 
 ??/??. ~ AC ?? ~ Jellyfish bloom

69/69 ~ AC 18 ~ Aradra ~ Grappling ~ in armor
62/62 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow
80/80 ~ AC 23 ~ Frost ~ in armor
58/58 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ in armor ~  standing, deciding if he can lick this frog 
38/38 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ Ring of swimming ~ moved ~ cast mage armor 
68/68 ~ AC 18 ~ Iosef ~ in armor
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"The Jellyfish Aradra! You can deal with that with your bow ... my magic is useless against these mindless fish. But I can deal with our web fingered friend! But it is harder to convince him that he is our friend if you are tearing his arms off."

[sblock=OOC] Relic can use Charm Person on the skum. It will get a +5 to its save if we are attacking it though. Alternately ... throw it to the jelly fish and let's paddle!! [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef looks back and forth between the swarm and their changed companion, confusion plain upon his face. 









*OOC:*




I dont think I've got any change of being useful fighting the fish, I'll hold off until someone needs help or it seems the party needs a blessing.

Delaying for now


----------



## jackslate45

_
Surley a swarm of jellyfish are only dangerous if we are overboard...
_

OCC: Know check nature incoming


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Jellyfish]Yeah, if you were swimming with them, they would be very dangerous, as they have a paralytic poison.  But, considering everyone is wearing armor except Relic, sinking to the ocean floor might happen first. 

Jellyfish do not jump into boats like some sharks, or climb in like an octopus or squid.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] You should definitely let Relic know that. I could have him roll nature as well but then his reaction wouldn't make sense, so I'm just going to go with Relic knows nothing about jelly fish and is imagining an attack like in the tower. So you have the real threat pinned and held at the moment i.e the skum who could flip us out of the boat and as you say that was quite possibly his intention. Keep growling at us til you convince us that you are right!!  [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra does his _ very_ best to keep a steady voice when he next speaks. Not by much "Listen, the jellyfish cannot hurt us, as they live in the water. Are we in the water? No.  We are safe as long as we stay on the boat. Unless someone decides to flip us into the water. " The skum continues to struggle at this point, But Aradra's grip remains steady for now. "This monster can swim perfectly fine in the water I am guessing, but those of us who are in armor are in a _ huge _ amount of danger if we fall in. Those jellyfish will sting us, paralyze us, and cause us to drown in the sea.  The only threat I see right now is the one I have pinned on the boat.  If you cannot bring yourself to kill this thing, then help me hold him till we can tie him up."


----------



## jbear

Relic turns his head towards Aradra, listening more closely now.


----------



## rb780nm

"You keep him pinned while we get clear of this Jellyfish," Iosef says. He grabs his oar up again and heaves against the water.

"I don't know if you're still our friend in there, but if you try to hurt us, Relic will cut your throat," he adresses the pinned creature with uncharacteristic steel in his voice.


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra begs for help in containing the frogman.  Frost moves in and aids him in keeping the changed beast under control.  Iosef tries to keep the boat moving, but having lost two rowers, and their oars, while the other rower is indecisive, the boat slows from its pace of 15 down to 10.  Shadow barks, for the boat is unsteady under his feet.

second round, the party is up.
[sblock=combat]Estian is pinned and no longer human. could not break free.

second round, the party is up.
Conditions: Standing -2 Acrobatics 
Acrobatics DC 15 to move at 1/2 speed
 Boat: 2 rowing, moves 10' per combat round, 4 rowing, 15'/rd.

??/??. ~ AC 14ish ~ Estian ~ Grappled and Pinned~ 
 ??/??. ~ AC ?? ~ Jellyfish bloom

69/69 ~ AC 18 ~Aradra ~ Grappling ~ in armor
62/62 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ barking
80/80 ~ AC 23 ~ Frost ~ in armor
58/58 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ in armor ~ standing
38/38 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ Ring of swimming & mage armor ~  
68/68 ~ AC 18 ~ Iosef ~ in armor
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily frowns at Aradra.  "I do not like the take prisoner, but we wills understands this later."

[sblock=ooc]NL attack on fishy dude, no rage.  Still slacking on the stat block.  Tomorrow, I swear.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily is gentle with his bonk on the head.  The frogman is still squirming.


----------



## rb780nm

"Back's into it, while they keep him occupied!" Iosef calls to the others, as he tries to get the boat's speed back up.









*OOC:*


I was going to say "Athletics Check" here, but this isn't 4e... Strength or Con check I guess to try to keep the boat going at speed... + 2 either way (less 6 for my armor maybe) - I'll just roll and let SK interpret as he wishes...


----------



## jbear

"Right. Well ... all things considered I will bow to your knowledge on this matter Aradra. I hope that Jellyfish don't tip boats over either."

He looks at Daylily out of the corner of his eye and remarks: "That was perhaps too gentle."

Relic winds up and strikes at the fishman with his full might, secure in the knowledge that he is unlikely to kill anyone in that manner, no matter how hard he try.

[sblock=Actions] Relic will try and knock out the skum with an attack using his quarterstaff. If he has already taken such a large amount of non lethal damage already then I doubt Relic can kill him (even if he hits). 

I don't know if modifiers are involved for prone, grappled and pinned. I'll roll his normal attack and be done with it. [/sblock]
[sblock=Relic] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 4) Human Wizard 4/Oracle 1
HP: 38/38
AC: 14 (18 with Mage Armor) Touch 14 FlatFooted  11 (15 with Mage Armor)
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  Mage Armor (8 hrs)
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +7
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Silent Image; Air Bubble; Cause Fear; Charm Person
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Levitate
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (47/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +3; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: Force Punch (5d4 force, 10ft knock back, DC 16).
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 8/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle (currently in waterproof scroll case for crossing): Magic Missile, Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn looks to Aradra and sees that he's now got Estian contained. "Aye, Iosef, you've the right of it . . . hold a moment and I'll help you row." She turns to the others. "Stop playing with him and knock him out! We can figure out how he came to be this . . . frog creature . . . once we're ashore."

She squats and grabs the gunwale, making her way carefully under the furled sail and to the oar opposite Iosef, where she seats herself and begins rowing. _I'm not sure what these 'jellyfish' are, exactly, but Aradra's cautions regarding their ability to harm us is good enough for me. I'll just do what I can to avoid splashing any of them into the boat._ She's very careful with the oars as she rows, dipping the oar gently, pulling strongly once it's submerged, then lifting it carefully from the water for the return stroke. 
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (12 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

With three assailants, the skum is beaten unconscious while the paladin and lady row.  Getting clear of the jellyfish swarm, the boat makes it way to the first island safely.  The waters are rough with the turbulence coming from the other island.  Pulling the boat well on shore, you find a stone stairway carved into the rock face leading up.  There is a plaque at the base of the stairwell.  
"Wedding Rock"

[sblock=ooc]You have an unconscious prisoner currently not tied up though.  There is a stairwell leading up, basically circling this pillar of stone a couple times as it rises about 120 ft out of the ocean.

Not bothering with dragging out the rolls for the last few HP to knock him unconscious.  He can't defend himself to avoid three strikes.

Aradra hit it on the head.  His change was forced by something, and he was going to rock the boat trying to tip you out into the jellyfish bloom.  CR6 XP.  Busy tonight, will update first post later[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Before leaving the boat, Aradra ties up the fish man's hands and feet with a length of twine.  "This will not be enough to permanently hold him " he says to his companions "But if he tries to escape he will have to break free first.  Also, since he recently transformmed, he might still have a lingering enchantment on him.  Can you see what may have caused this transformation? "  Aradra says, looking to Relic.

He stands up, stretches, and says "I am going get an idea of what this island looks like real quick.  It should not take long."

If no one stops him, Aradra will reach into his pouch, and pulls out a spring of holly.  He pulls out the black rod he showed Frost earlier, and casting the spell.  One of the emeralds blow brightly as the spell starts, and the effect can be seen on Aradra's eyes starts turning the color of the skyline.

Once the spell is complete, Aradra fishes for his map making gear, and sets to work trying to sketch the outline of what he sees.

[sblock]
Cast an Extended Eagle's eye, and start mapping what he sees everywhere. 

If I need to roll something (Geography, Profession: Soilder, Craft: mapmaking) let me know.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"I will see what I can discover" Relic nods and narrows his eyes as he takes in the unconscious skum. He nears the creature whispering a prayer under his breath, and allows his magic to reach out towards it and make sense of whatever it is that caused the transformation.

[sblock=Actions] Detect Magic focused on the Skum. Guidance to Aid Spellcraft check.
Also nature to know if these creatures normally shapeshift  and history in case the sign sparks some distant memory[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily squats down next to the ex-human and nudges him until he awakens. "Oye ... oye, friend. I am sorries for the take prisoner, but there was a person who was wanting kill you for reason I ams not so sures of. Now I am want knows if was mistakes or if was the true. If was the true, I much apologize for the take prisoner, and I wills make you now end quicks, as honored enemy."

[sblock=ooc]+0 to Sense Motive. Assuming it's a GM roll.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 68/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker (+10/2d6+7 or +12/2d6+10)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 11/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra, Daylily and Relic all notice an uncomfortable, droning hum coming from above.  Aradra and Daylily are able to determine that this annoying noise is coming from the top of this pillar rock.   The carved stairs are ancient, overgrown and seem to wrap around the entire island a couple times as they climb.

Relic casts his incantation, only to be surprised and caught off guard.  He twitches a bit before attempting to continues his work.[sblock=Relic]Best analogy: You turned on your high beam lights in a fog bank.  The air all around you glows with very strong transmutation magic.  The source is too bright to stare at and to your left.  When you point in that direction and ask, Daylily says that is the direction of the main island.  When you look up towards the annoying noise, there is a strong enchantment glow coming from that direction as well.

Detect Magic is going to be difficult this adventure.
DC 11 fortitude save or be sickened while using.
2 extra rounds to deal with blinding whiteout effect before you can identify.
DC to identify +10 because of the brighter auras.

Result of detect magic: Transmutation aura on the skum, but not any specific spell you know of.

Kn Nature: Skum are male.  When they breed with humans, they look human until old age or a sickness death, when they transform into skum.  It is a guess that this one turned early.

Kn Local: Wedding Rock.  It is a common custom in small villages to have "ceremonial places" to consummate a marriage.  They are usually old temples to fertility gods or other similarly consecrated ground.

[/sblock]

Daylily wakes Estian.  Confusion is in his eyes.  He tries to speak, but the croaking voice he now has startles him.  His head spins around in a panic, trying to get his bearings and understand what has been done to him.

[sblock=example pics]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily frowns at Aradra. "For this the wrestles was necessary?" He looks back down at Estian. "You is should be calms. Is touch of Snake Mother that was make changings of you, I am think. Or maybe eating the too many flat-spiders." He withdraws his dagger, apparently with the intention of cutting the creature's bonds.

[sblock=OOC]Daylily will let the skum go free unless stopped.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 68/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+9/1d4+4)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 11/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra says nothing. Even as Daylily attempts to free him, Aradra simply turns his head and goes back to caring his spell.


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef's hand goes to his sword, but he doesn't stop Daylily.


----------



## jbear

Relic stumbles backwards a step or two as he projects his magic and the nausea attempts to assault his senses. "This place ..." is all he can manage to say. When he recovers Daylily is freeing the skum from his bonds. Without thinking Relic acts on instinct. His eyes flare a moment and an aura of calm and friendship reaches out towards the prisoner.

"We do not wish to hurt you Estian. You are amongst friends. We tied you to stop you from hurting us and yourself. But that is over now. No harm will come to you. Please, come. Stand and let us talk."

[sblock=Actions] Relic casts Charm Person on Estian as Daylily frees him. I'm presuming a skum is still considered a humanoid. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily approaches the frightened frog man and cuts his bonds.  Seeing as he is not being attacked, the skum stands.  Relic uses some soothing words.  After gaining his balance and stability on new feet, Estian's eyes seem to glaze over, the fear draining away.
[sblock=Iosef]You don't think Relic's charming spell worked.  Estian's frog lips are not smiling a friendly smile.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Drawing his sword, Iosef leaps forward placing himself between the creature and Relic. "He is not swayed by your magic!" The paladin says as he prepares to defend his allies.


----------



## jbear

His voice devoid of emotion Relic states: "Then kill him and let us be done with it."


----------



## rb780nm

Ignoring the advice from Relic, Iosef shouts at the creature "Who sent you to lure us here? Why?" The intimidating effects of his sword and shouted questions are undone as his voice cracks mid-question, trailing off in squeek.


----------



## Systole

Exasperated, Daylily swears at Iosef in his native tongue. _"Xae huig vewel e mich e vahaelic!?"_  The words are incomprehensible, but the tone is clear: _Why can't everyone calm the hell down for a half a minute!?_


----------



## jackslate45

With all the yelling going on Shadow's fur stands up on end, and a low growl escapes from the wolf. Aradra shakes his head, but continues his perpetration for the spell he is trying so hard to cast.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn watches the goings on, keeping her thoughts to herself but her senses sharp. _You're not in camp, girl . . . hostile territory drill._

As the others quibble over the disposition of their former guide, she takes up a post to watch over Aradra as he works his spellcraft, knowing he'll be somewhat more vulnerable as he does so. Having seen their mettle, she trusts her companions to take care of Estian . . . whatever that may end up meaning.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (12 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Estian takes advantage of the group's indecisive confusion and makes a run for the surf.  In just a couple seconds, he is below the waterline and making his escape.

[sblock=ooc]Estian: Full Withdraw into the sea.  It isn't difficult terrain for him anymore.  The spell wasn't effective because he is now monstrous humanoid.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily turns to the group with an _I-told-you-so_ look on his face.  "And so is the Snake Mother callings him that she touches to the bigs water.  You is should be ashame, wolf-keeper."

He looks around and begins chewing a hunk of reddish leaves.  "Wells thens.  Is annoying sound coming from the up.  I am think we should go to find the noise and make stop it."

[sblock=OOC]Using barbarian chew for lingering rage.

Nothing personal, JS.  Daylily can be an insufferable prick sometimes.  Usually when he's wrong and doesn't know it.  However, I have this bad feeling that very shortly he's going to know it.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra shakes his head, and replies "First, let me get an idea how this area looks before we do anything.  Although we will likely go to that floating tower first."

Into the final stages of his spell work, Aradra closes his eyes, and when opened he can see the view as the eagle does.

[sblock=OCC]
Nope, I expected this of Daylily.  Aradra just will ignore him for a while is all  (and while I go back to working saturdays again...FML)

And I agree with the bad feeling.  He already tried to kill us once.  This time he might bring more.

Also SK, can Aradra cast his spell now?  I thought for a second he was going to get charged...
 [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

*Shadow, Wolf*

When Bright-Hair drew his sword, Shadow's hind legs were ready to jump into action, ready to see how tasty Two Leg Fish was. However, Two Leg Fish was scarred, and fled into the sea.  Shadow continued to growl even after the monster, not trusting the former Two Legs.  Having experienced several hit and run tatics, the wolf did not trust a monster that Master nearly took down before.  Shadow was mad that he did not rip out the monster's throat, but was unable to move much in Water-Horse that carried them here.

Stink elf turned and barked at Master, and Master simply responded back with a shake of head.  Shadow thought he heard Master

The wolf bounded back past Not-Evil-One and rejoined Master, sniffing on the wind to see if Man-Fish returned from the sea.


----------



## jbear

Relic positively glowers and crackles with barely contained anger, tiny sparks of electricity leap across his fingernails. He bares his teeth for a while as he bites back his frustration.

"My spell did not work on that creature. His humanity had completely disappeared otherwise he would have become a friend, a guide and a source of information. What we have now is a knife at our backs. A sharp one that hides beneath the sea. Our holiday is over. From here, whatever we do, we should proceed as if we are to be attacked at any moment. It is clear we are not welcome here.

No doubt we will have another chance to deal with our escaped fishman."


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra is not interrupted in his casting.  As the sensor rises, it sees that this pillar stone looks quite solid and quite old.  The circular stair case seems to wrap around the pillar two and half times.  There are no visible creatures except for the occasional seagull.  Once it rises to the top, Aradra sees an ancient temple that, as the one in the village, has been forgotten and then re-purposed for fertility rites.  Several of the stone alter slabs have been hollowed a bit, then filled with sand in order to make them more comfortable.

Looking out, the village seems small, with little activity outdoors.  Any ships on the high sea seem to be giving this area a wide bearth, heading significantly further out to sea to avoid the area.

Looking towards the main island, a great storm wall seems to encircle the island which is probably a half mile in diameter.  A few towers and spires stand solidly near the center of the island.  They have the look of legend, as if they were old in the Golden Age.  Considering that the few broken towers that float and tumble in the maelstrom have probably been doing that for centuries, saturation in mystic energy is an understatement. The storm and its debris obscures most of the island from outsiders.

After looking at the power of the island and returning his gaze at this pillar, Aradra begins to realize that this pillar may have simply served as a forward defense turret standing between the island and the mainland.


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra starts speaking out loud to anyone who his close, hoping someone is making note and going to return his commentary.  His voice becomes more orderly, instead of his normal quiet self.

"The stair wraps the pillar 2 and a half times.  I can see the temple at the top, most likely the one that Alder and his wife were attacked at.  I can see stone slabs with sand in, probably to give the newly weds something to sleep on other than grass.  No enemies in sight."

" I see a couple ships out on the horizon.  They are defiantly avoiding both the island, and the coast.  Speaking of the island, there is a giant storm going on around the island, blocking most of it from view.  Curses.  OK, I can see a tower's battlement...floating...wait a second."  A couple seconds go by as Aradra holds the sensor in place "Yep.  Floating.  The top battle ment of that tower is defiantly floating in that male-storm.  And there is another one.  So some really _really_ powerful magic is holding it up, I think. Spellcraft is _not_ my strong suit unfortunately."

A couple more minutes pass as Aradra's mind starts going over the positioning of the towers in his head, and the pilliar that they are on now. "OK, I think I get what they were planing.  This pillar up here " He points to the staircase upwards " is a very defensible position.  Put some long range weapons on there, and you have a forward defense tower.  You can defend either the island itself, or the village itself.  And by what I can see in that male-storm, there were more towers on there."


----------



## Systole

Aradra's commentary is largely incomprehensible to Daylily.  "So this is place for making bonks?"  He looks around and shrugs.  "This is nots the place_ I_ woulds prefer to makes bonks, but whatsever.  This is place for civilized peoples making bonk, so Jiragan cannot knows the crazy things the civilized is want for to help make bonk.  Ergh.  Tells me if there is somethings to hittings with hammer."

He shakes his head and snorts in Relic's direction.  "So now I am search the place for make bonk for the civilized people.  I am think that the hunts for the little piece of paper was more better than this."


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]So, are you going to climb the stairs, row the boat into the eye of the storm, or stop and have a picnic lunch? [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=ooc]Daylily was planning on climbing stairs, but doesn't care very deeply.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"At any rate, it sounds like that was where Adler was attacked. We might find something if we look over it. " Ardra suggests.  "As for enemies, I don't see any now, but if I were them I would stage an ambush at the top of these stairs, and force us to fight climbing up."

OCC: It sounds like the site at the top was where Adler was attacked, so Aradra wants to inspect it. I doubt he could find a trail unless he rolls REALLY well, but we will see.


----------



## Satin Knights

As you climb the stairway around the rock towards the top an uneasyness falls upon the party.  Flashes and glimpses of ancient rituals catch your senses for just a split second before they disappear.  The are not hostile, but disturbing none the less.  This is not a return of the mushroom haze although it may be just as enjoyable.  The chaos that seems to be slipping into your reality could best be described as Penk's bachelor party.
[sblock=all]You are about half way up the pillar rock on the stairway.[/sblock][sblock=Iosef]missed your fortitude save, you are feeling intoxicated even though you have not had a drink.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Ahai! This is not so much the bad! I am take back the thing I say about the civilized people making bonk here. This is much the fun! I would very happy to making bonk here, if there was womans." 

He suddenly realizes Kalinn is standing nearby, and clears his throat with slight embarrassment. "I am sorry, Darkchild. That was not considerates of me to say that thing. I did not meaning to make hopes for you, but I am just not thinks of you that way. You have too much the smell of soap for me." He perks up. "But maybe you could make bonk with Elder Storyteller. He is not so picky as me, I am think. And he is much good warrior, with strong magics, so his _uhuli_ is probably still much strong and point skyward."
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 68/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger (+9/1d4+4)
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 11/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef squashes a burp, but fails to supress a giggle at Daylilly's comments. He immediately flushes a deep crimson as he realizes his slip.

[sblock]
Any mechanical effects I should be aware of at this stage?
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn smiles affectionately at the elf. "No offense taken, my friend . . . I have not thought of you in terms of "manly bonking" either. You don't have _enough_ of the smell of soap for me.

"Nor does Relic bring forth thoughts of bonking . . . no offense meant, Relic."

She looks up the twisting way to the column's peak, then to Iosef. "Well, shall we move on up? Maybe the walk will help clear Iosef's head."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (12 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra opens his mouth and closes it several times,  clearly unsure how to respond to Daylily's remark.  After a second he grunts acknowledgment at Kalinn's response , and keeps walking


----------



## Satin Knights

As you come to the near the top, the party approaches cautiously up the steps.  Coming over the peak, the expected deserted temple seems to have one sort of occupant.  A lone majestic tree stands in the center of the temple.  Aradra confirms that it was there before when he looked, but it just didn't look as impressive when viewed from above.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily ambles over to the tree and inspects it, greataxe in hand.  He pokes the tree with a finger, and then gives it an experimental lick, just to see if it has any interesting properties.

[sblock=OOC]Rolling K:Nature.  Will retcon post if (a)OMG MONSTARS ATTAKC!!1! or (b) K:Nature suggests the tree is carnivorous or something.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 68/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greataxe (+10/1d12+6)
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 11/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra dries his bow, and nods towards Shadow. The pair start their exploration together of the rocks, ensuring that nothing is here. 
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 69/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (49/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; 

Used Items: 1 charge of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+9 1d8 + 15 + Trip)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn takes up a post near the top of the stairs, watching over the others and prepared to leap into action should anything "go wrong."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (12 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef has the strong feeling that he's seen something like this before - perhaps in a book in the monastery... But his memory fails him when he tries to recall any details...

[sblock]
He also forget the name of his god and how to heal... I've rolled so many 1s recently...
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The tree is old, very old.  One would think it shuddered as the elven barbarian came towards it with a great axe, but was probably just the breeze. 

Aradra and Shadow both find tracks in the sand up here of human feet as well as webbed feat.  The webbed feet seem more numerous and fresher.  Shadow gets quite distracted in his search for two leggers and starts digging near one of the alters in the sand.  After digging down a ways, he finds stinky boots, a heavy chain belt and a necklace holding an amulet with a lightning bolt across the face of it.  The necklace smells like a bitch.  That is the job master wants done.  Find the bitch.  Well, she is not here in the sand, but something was.
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily finds himself unimpressed with the tree. He wanders over to the southernmost rock. "Is this more of the paper markings on this things?"[sblock=OOC]Moving to AH16-ish. Is that writing on the stone?[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 68/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greataxe (+10/1d12+6)
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 11/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]The stone you are standing next to does not have writing on it.  The two concentric circles have magic glyphs which are old and well worn with by the passage of time.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic has remained silent for quite some time, feeling unwell ever since he attempted to detect what magic was affecting the fishman. He can only manage a nod at Daylily's complaint that searching a 'bonking ground' was worse than chasing paper. He listens as intently as he can manage to Aradra's description of the surrounding area and mutters "Agreed, I wish to see this place" when the ranger suggests they ascend the stairs. So out of sorts is he that he doesn't even laugh when Daylily changes his mind about the place as the group comes into contact with some type of magical effect. He does however flush red and put his hand over his mouth when Daylily offers him to Kalinn for some good old bonking. He tries to explain that his reaction to the thought was not what was making him feel ill but the effort is too much for him and he only manages a weak. "No offence taken, dear. I wouldn't bonk myself either."

At last at the top, the mighty tree coming into view Relic can take it no longer and kneels down to pray to the Wind for relief from the nausea. And at last he stands as he begins to feel himself once more. He hobbles forward leaning heavily on his staff and studies the concentric circles made of glyphs which capture his attention. As he studies them he mutters "Someone should keep watch. Our friend .... he may be bringing his friends"

[sblock=OOC] Sorry for falling off the radar like that. Back now. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Relic]Ancient runic glyphs that probably date back to 3-4,000 years ago.  These were old before the Golden Age.  You can only pick out and guess at the simplest of runes like fire and water.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"This place is ancient. I would imagine that the tree must be also. Fire ... Water ... runes marking the elements ... but for what purpose I do not know."

He heads over to the columns outside the circles to inspect them for clues that might be slipping past his weary eyes before moving on to take a look at the rocks nearby that seem man made as well.


----------



## Satin Knights

The stones and columns that remain here today seem to only do so because they were magically shaped from the bedrock and are part of the single stone that makes this grand pillar.  The annoying hum that causes uneasy feelings continues and seems to come from all over up here.

For those other than Relic looking out, they get a good view of the maelstrom circling the other island.  None of the floating debris seems to dip as low as the water line, so you have a good chance of slipping under the storm to get to the island.  The sail is going to be working against you, so this will require strong rowing against the currents with the two oars that are left.


----------



## jackslate45

*Shadow*

Shadow gives a quick sniff of the items he found one last time before realizing Master should see this.  And most importantly, the collar with the bolt of white that accompanies sky water.  

Biting down on the collar to wrap it in his mouth, Shadow retreats back to Master to show it to him.  Master stared hard at it, smiled and rubbed Shadow's head, signifying he was pleased.  He walked over to the other items, and grabbed the paw cloth and the body choker.  

Master pulls out a black stone with scrawling on it, and seems to compare the bolt of white with the scrawling on the board.  After a minute, Master then goes over to White-Mane and presented the items Shadow found to him.  

[sblock=OOC]
I am thinking that the amulet is a holy symol for the Stormlords, and based on the conversation Relic had with Aradra last night, Aradra would look at his Holy Symobl comparison guide first for confirmation.  Aradra would then ask both Relic and Iosef for confirmation at that point.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily watches the wolf dig something out of a hole and scurry off with something in his mouth.  Bored with the rock, the barbarian wanders over to where Shadow was digging in case the wolf found something edible, and there is more of it in the hole.[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 68/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greataxe (+10/1d12+6)
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 11/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Well, nothing of much interest here to see" Relic decides, moments before Aradra shows him the amulet. 

"Oh ... well ... now where did you find that?" he remarks as he studies the symbol on the object as he moves towards the place that the ranger indicates that Shadow had dug it up. He watches what Daylily is doing out of the corner of his eye while he hums and ha's about what its discovery might mean. 

He hands it over to Iosef for his inspection as well.


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]The sigil on the amulet doesn't match up to any modern symbols for any of the Stormlords.  The glyph seems more arcane in nature. Even though the boots have been buried a while, the leather on them has held up surprisingly well. 

The wolf found the only three things in that hole. [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic frowns. "I suspect that given how well these things have kept within the earth that they are magical. But I hesitate to identify them ... the nausea it causes in this place is overwhelming. I may be of little use during the crossing after I do this ... but that is nothing new ..."

He takes off the Ring of Swimming and gives it to Iosef. "I have thought of another way to deal with falling out of the boat. Your armour looks the heaviest. you may need it more than me."

"May the Wind blow gently ..." he prays before taking a deep breath to brace himself for the unpleasant experience he knows is about to come. Then he attempts to attune his senses  into a narrow focus upon the objects that Shadow has dug from the earth.


----------



## Systole

Daylily tosses the belt over to Iosef.  "Is pretty thing to match the metal clothes for you, Sunchild."  The barbarian investigates the boots, knocking the dirt out of them and then pulling them on to see if they fit.[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 68/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Boots
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, prone (sitting)
Rage Remaining: 11/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Relic]You were able to figure out that the belt is a Belt of Physical Might +2 STR.  The other two auras are detectable, but with the saturating interference generated by the maelstrom, you are unable to tell what they are.  The effort though has made you sickened for 10 rounds, which is -2 to all rolls basically.  Maybe finding a place shadowed from the storm will improve the situation.

Three other spell casters, and none of them can cast detect magic.  Wow.[/sblock][sblock=Daylily]The boots looked to be a little tight and small for you.  You try slipping them on anyways, and they expand to fit comfortably.  You stand up to try them out.  Your step feels a little bouncier and faster.  These are very good boots. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

[Sblock] 


Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=Relic]
> 
> Three other spell casters, and none of them can cast detect magic.  Wow.[/sblock][




With only 2 level 1 spells per day Detect magic is SUPER LOW on my list.
[/Sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily seems surprised at the fit of the boots.  "This are feeling much good fit.  Is a magic things?  Did you civilized peoples puts the magics in wearing on the foots?"  He scuffs at the dirt and takes a few steps.  "Hah, they is strange idea, but I am think is not so bad.  I am could walk many far with these magic."[sblock=OOC]Boots of Striding and Springing, I'm guessing?

Does anyone want them?  Daylily kind of likes the boots already, but he'll give them up if anyone else wants to make the case for them.  He's not interested in the belt for cosmetic reasons -- he doesn't like the idea of wearing metal.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 68/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 11/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Rangers and Paladins don't get Detect Magic as a spell on their list.  That surprised me a bit.  Our dragon disciple skipped it.

Good guess on the boots.  Sometimes, simply trying on the item works.  Other times you still need to figure out the command word.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"Thank-you, friends," Iosef says as he accepts the magical items. Buckling it about his waist over the armored jerkin he wears he smiles as he feels the magical energy flow into his muscles. He slips the ring on also, to no obvious effect, but he is not surprised as he isn't currently underwater.

He pauses a moment, bowing his head. Those closest to him can hear him praying softly - thanking Cortesia for their safe passage so far and for aiding them in finding these valuable items.

He takes a moment to look at the amulet before continuing "Is there anything else here? Some sign of the abductors or the abductee?"


----------



## Systole

[sblock=OOC]Eh, Daylily IDing stuff was all IC.  Could have been cursed Boots of Dancing for all I knew.[/sblock]

"I am not finding sign, but..." he points at the floating storm.  "Is we not think the bad magic is take her?  Eh, if we is want make sures, we can breaks the writing or cuts the tree."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

The barbarian maintains her vigil at the top of the stairs as the others search the holy place. She watches with interest as they examine the artifacts unearthed by Shadow, smiling at her new friend's pleasure when he finds the boots fit him well.

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, there's almost always someone with Detect Magic in the party - as noted by SK in his last review of her, my (very limited) spell choices for Kalinn have been almost exclusively fluff driven and . . . unusual.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (12 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Repeating since the clue was tucked in to other info too well... Aradra and Shadow both find tracks in the sand up here of human feet as well as webbed feat.  The webbed feet seem more numerous and fresher.

Once everyone focuses on the tracks, they appear to be frogmen or skum.  Daylily is able to tell none of the tracks are fresher than last night's storm.


----------



## jbear

Stomach heaving and wretching, doubled over at the waist Relic chokes "The belt ... magical ... definitely ... it will infuse the wearer with strength ... but I cannot concentrate any longer. Whatever place we are in ... it is overwhelming."

"Let's leave this place. Before the fishman arrives with friends. I don't believe they have any intention of letting us ... blik ... reach our ...blik blik ... destin..."

At which point Relic actually vomits. "Okay ... quickly now!"

The old wizard begins shuffling towards the staircase.


----------



## Systole

Daylily kicks at the tracks in the sand.  "Peoples' foots ... snake-toucheds foots ... Is they go anywheres?"[sblock=OOC]Are the tracks just here or do they lead in a certain direction?[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 68/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 11/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=tracks]In what areas of loose sand there is up on top, there are tracks.  Much of the area on top is bare rock without tracks.  The steps are stone and don't have any tracks.  Anything on the beach down below was washed away during the storm last night.  Since there are no secret places to go on this island, as you have seen all of this island, you only know more skum than humans have been here.  Nothing has attracted Shadow's nose's attention, so it is unlikely they are standing still and invisible up here.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Bahah!  Theys go not anywhere.  The snake-touched come here for to make bonk too.  So we are to goings to the farther place now, yes?"
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 68/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 11/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"I think we should continue on," Iosef says.


----------



## Satin Knights

While Frost stands a wary guard at the top of the stairs, Relic pukes a few times and then attempts to get his sea legs, starts down the stairs.  Iosef is thinking about leaving leaving, but waiting on the others to finish up their searching that is turning out fruitless.

[sblock=all but Daylily]You are feeling kind of tired.  The droning noise from the area up here is making you a bit lethargic.[/sblock][sblock=items]Daylily is taking the boots
Iosef the belt,
Who is taking the amulet?[/sblock][sblock=Relic]About a half turn down the stairs, you find a spot were you are best shadowed from the maelstrom's magic by the total of this island's stone, but the droning noise from this temple is still quite annoying and distracting.  You could take a couple moments to regather yourself an attempt the detect magic again. (-2 instead of -10)[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic stops where he is halfway down the stairs, feeling the influence of the storm relent. Still sickened and finding it hard to concentrate, but stubborn as always, Relic takes out the amulet and attempts once more to identify the magic it contains.

Once he has made his attempt he waits for the others to catch him up. He then hands over the amulet to one of the group and shares the knowledge he has garnered (if any)

Edit: Relic, still heaving, hands the amulet to Aradra. "This may ...blik .... sound strange but ...blik ... I think this amulet would strengthen your wolf comblik! ... companion. It will allow him to channel electricity through tooth ...blik ... and claw. You would ... blik ... be wise to remove it when he ... sleepsblik hip*"

Relic then hurries down the stairs to empty his stomach in private on the beach. He then sits in the boat, pale and wan staring into space with the look of one dying.

[sblock=OOC] So, Detect Magic and Spellcraft to identify amulet attempt again with -2 from storm and -2 from being sickened.

As for who gets the amulet, well, obviously not Relic! He's had his share of loot for quite some time I reckon!  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Relic]Got it this time.  Shocking Amulet of Mighty Fists +0.  Adds 1d6 shock damage to unarmed or natural attacks.  Shadow needed some bling!  Aradra can turn the shock on and off for him.  Probably should turn the shock off at night or when Shadow is nipping at sand fleas. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn stands her vigil until the others begin their walk down the stairs, then takes up a rear-guard position.
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (12 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily happily bounces down the stairs to the boat.  "You is look not so good, Elder Storyteller.  Is too much of want make bonk for you?  Heh, well, maybe the place with the circle storm will be less bonk and more the fun."

Arriving backon the beach, he immediately begins pushing the boat into the water.  "You is all poking the slow!  We should make splash with the piece of flat woods to move the boat, lazy bonings!"[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 68/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 11/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra looks confused at Relic's assessment of the medallion, but trusted mage's insight into all matters arcane.  While Relic goes to empty his stomache again, Aradra whistles once for Shadow.  The wolf looks up at his master, and bounds over to him immediately.  "Now, I am not sure how this is going to feel for you, but I think you should be ok. "  The ranger says, kneeling down and wrapping the amulet around the wolf's neck.  Shadow at once tries to take off the amulet but Aradra catches the wolf's paw and shakes his head. 

Shadow seemed to understand at once, and he stopped trying to fight it.  _Let us hope this does not freak him out too badly..._ Aradra says as he reaches to touch the amulet to activate it.

The effect was instantaneous.  The howling from the wolf showed his immediate discomfort at having live electricity flow through his fangs.  Aradra tries to hold Shadow down and says constantly "It's ok boy, your ok.  Your ok."  The wolf still seemed confused by the feeling, and fought back knocking Aradra to the ground.  

Shadow writhed for a little more, seeming to realize that the electricity was not effecting him.  The wolf growled once, and the electricity flowed through fangs to fangs, a scary site to behold.  Finally the wolf calmed  down enough, and was able to realize that the electricity was simply part of himself now.  The wolf trotted to wear Ardara getting up, and seemed to glare at him sternly.  Aradra sighed and said to the wolf  "Hey, it _will_ help you.  Trust m..OH!"  

The wolf gave Ardara a small nibble on the hand, to test the amulet and to punish his master.  Aradra rubbed his hand and says "There.  Happy?  It works."  The wolf licked his Master's face in reply, which caused the both of them to be shocked by the effect before Aradra turned off the amulet with a second touch.  

Moving back to the beach, Ardara tosses his water skin towards the sick looking Relic and says "It seemed to work.  Too well."

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (49/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; 

Used Items: 1 charge of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+9 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Deactivated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic nods wanly as he washes out his mouth and spits over the side. He tosses the waterskin back before burying his head back between his knees.


----------



## Satin Knights

Now that the others have made it down the spiral staircase, Iosef and Frost bring up the rear, making their way to the beach.  The walk down seemed more tiring for most than the walk up.  Daylily has already moved the boat into the water and is itching to head into the maelstrom.  With only two oars and a flimsy sail, heading into, and possibly under, this storm is going to be tricky.

[sblock=preparations]Any preparations to be made?  I think Iosef is the one currently wearing the Ring of Swimming. The journey is about 400 yards.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

As the sickness begins to relent slowly and the group prepares to to set off,  he pulls his head up with some effort and croaks."Rope. Tie me to the boat. Around the waist. So I don't float away if things go wrong." 

As an afterthought he adds: "I have a bad feeling our escaped prisoner and whoever he serves will be waiting until we are most vulnerable. They could be watching us from beneath the waves ... waiting even now."

[sblock=Intentions] I want to tie Relic to the ship and around his waist with rope, so that if need be he can caste Levitate and float up out of danger, but remain with the boat. 

Once out upon the sea Relic intends to summon a water elemental with his Rod of Lesser extend and command it to push the boat along as quickly as it can towards thier destination when/if they encounter difficulty. [/sblock]
[sblock=Relic] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 4) Human Wizard 4/Oracle 1
HP: 38/38
AC: 14 (18 with Mage Armor) Touch 14 FlatFooted  11 (15 with Mage Armor)
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  Mage Armor (8 hrs? - time on island)
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +7
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Silent Image; Air Bubble; Cause Fear; Charm Person:USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Levitate
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (47/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +3; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: Force Punch (5d4 force, 10ft knock back, DC 16).
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 8/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle (currently in waterproof scroll case for crossing): Magic Missile, Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily scratches at his armor idly, and appears to reach a decision. "This is to being work of much sweating," he observes. He begins stripping off his armor and clothes, but (mercifully) leaves his loincloth on.[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 12 (12 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 68/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 11/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Taking back the water skin, Aradra raises his eyes at Relic's request for rope, but reaches into his back and pulls out a coiled length.  "This is climbing rope, good and strong.  However, you still wish to be?  If the boat starts inking when your tied to it, you won't be able to swim you know."  He ends with a question, making sure that Relic actually wanted to be tied to something that could sink.

Once aboard, Aradra draws his bow, and stands near the back, looking around for any sight of activity.  His right hand flexes, ready to draw the wand to give him a short term supply of unlimited ammo to help defeat anything that attacks them. Shadow clambers to the front, hoping that the salty air will announce the arrival on creatures, hoping that if they come from the sea the water will not mask the creature's scent.
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (49/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; 

Used Items: 1 charge of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+9 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Deactivated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic nods. "I can untie or cut the knot long before the boat can be sunk."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn watches the others make their preparations; having no means of aiding herself should she fall in the water, she begins casting around the beach for a piece of driftwood that might serve as an extra paddle.

[sblock=OOC]No real preparations for Kalinn - she'll either manage to stay in the boat or put her swimming skills to the test.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (12 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Relic, knowing his body's frailties, ties the rope around the mast and his waist.  Frost finds two more oars that had washed up on shore years ago.  They are old and weathered, but if used carefully, they should help with the rowing.  Once everyone is in, Daylily shoves off the small boat and hops in.  

With Daylily and Iosef on the main oars, Relic and Frost rowing gently on the fragile ones, the boat makes good time in the choppy waters.  With the waves slapping at the boat and the gusting winds whipping at the sail, Aradra is having a difficult time standing in the stern.

[sblock=Aradra]Give me an acrobatics roll.  DC 15 to stay standing.  Miss by 5 or less, you fall prone in the boat.  More than five, you go overboard.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=Never mind]Thought the Acrobatics check was for everyone.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Ooc: good news Aradra can't fall in due to +5 dex and 0 acp. He takes 10 and makes it


----------



## Satin Knights

As the boat gets closer to the swirling storm, the seas get rockier and the winds stronger.  The crosswind on the sail is now pushing you off course and with the spiral instead of across it.  It is starting to get hard to maintain position and control for even those that are seated.

[sblock=Aradra]Acrobatics DC 22[/sblock][sblock=Relic]Good thing your strapped in, no acrobatics check for you.[/sblock][sblock=the rest]DC 7 acrobatics unless you attempt to stand, then 22.  Take 10 is available.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn holds her seat effortlessly, though she's struggling with her old oar to keep the boat steady and on course. "Relic, we need that sail furled. Can you reach it? Cut the rope if you've no other way to let it down!"

[sblock=OOC]Acrobatics +9[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (12 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

OOC: Can aradra take a knee real quick?  Dropping prone is a free action after all...


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Take a balanced, calculated knee while holding the bow, still would need an acrobatics roll.  A standard action of throwing your body at the bottom of the boat safely (aka drop prone) is just hitting AC 5, well, AC 7 since it is a moving target, so that doesn't require a roll.  I would also suggest taking the move action of grabbing something to hang on to.  [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic looks up at the sails, taking stock of the situation and how best to help it, whispering a prayer to the wind for guidance.

[sblock=OOC] Relic is attempting to gauge whether it would be better to furl the sail completely or turn the sail to benefit from the wind. If he deems that the sail needs to be completely furled then he will use his Ring to cast Animate Rope to command it to tie up the sail. If that isn't possible then he will command the ropes to unknot and loose the sail completely.

If he deems it possible to adjust the sail then he will bark directions at his companions to let them know what they need to do. If that is not possible he will attempt to do it with his magic using Animate Rope, but to adjust the sail appropriately. He won't attempt that unless he is almost certain that such an attempt will succeed and be useful.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Relic]Furl the sail before the gusts tip the boat is the best plan.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Realizing it was futile to keep standing with the crashing waves all around, Aradra decides hitting the deck would be a good idea.  He dives in between the two benches, and with his free hand grabs on one of the benches.  He hangs on tight, hoping that it does not get worse.

Shadow, meanwhile, keeps low to the ground, making sure that they hold on tight for the storm to pass

[sblock]
Shadow is at 12, Aradra is at 15 still for taking 10
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Corda Animatat!" cries Relic pointing his ring bearing hand up towards the rope that holds the sails. The ghostly image of an eagle surges forth and dives into the rope itself, bringing it to life. Relic then commands the rope to coil and knot  with the intent of furling the sail it holds as the rope winds itself up and knots.

[sblock=OOC] Relic uses his Ring to cast Animate Rope on the rope that is holding the sail, commanding it to coil and knot itself. I'm unsure who cleanly that will happen. 

If it can be done cleanly then I'll leave it at that.

If it is going to get messy, then Relic will cast it using his Rod of Lesser extend to give himself and the group 8 rounds to make it work rather than just 4. [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef struggles to remain in his seat - the rough weather coupled with the weight of his armor serves to overbalance him.









*OOC:*


Acrobatics (1d20-
6=-2)

I suspect I'm in the water...


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]  [MENTION=91452]rb780nm[/MENTION] Iosef does have Haatse's Boon.  So, you can use that if you would like to reroll before I give you the results.[/sblock] Relic's ring glows with a blazing flash as the rope holding the sail starts to twist and wind, unleashing the sail and coiling up in the bottom of the boat.


----------



## rb780nm

*OOC:*


reroll, Haatse's boon (1d20-6=8)


----------



## jbear

Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=ooc]  [MENTION=91452]rb780nm[/MENTION] Iosef does have Haatse's Boon.  So, you can use that if you would like to reroll before I give you the results.[/sblock] Relic's ring glows with a blazing flash as the rope holding the sail starts to twist and wind, unleashing the sail and coiling up in the bottom of the boat.



[sblock=OOC] Oops. What has happened to the sail? [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

As the boat lurches and catches Iosef unable to react due to his armor, his body starts to spill over the side.  Reaching for his holy symbol, he misses and grasps a pin upon his cloak instead.  The prayer being heard by an unintended target is answered as a unseen hand seems to right the paladin that was headed for the bottom of the sea.  The pin crumbles into fine dust. 

With one end of the rope releasing the top of the sail, the sail falls and flutters in the bottom of the boat.  The other end winds and coils around the sail, reducing its flutters to a stable lump of cloth.

Without the sail working against you to pitch the boat, the going is easier that it would have been as you break the edge of the maelstrom.  This outer edge seems to be the worst of the turbulence.  Calmer waters can be seen ahead towards shore.

[sblock=rough waters] DC 10 acrobatics for those sitting and rowing.  Abandoning your oar and hanging on to anything available drops it to DC 0 but slows the boat.  Standing or moving is a DC 25.[/sblock][sblock=Relic]The bottom half of the rope is busy with coiling around the sail.  The top half is available as a move action to coil around the crab food in a tin can, aka paladin.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic's heart goes aflutter as the rope abandons the sail. He breathes a sigh of relief when the sail flutters down into the boat. He throws the loose end of the coil at Iosef, causing it to wrap around his chest and knot. The other end  he commands to loop around the mast and knot effectively securing the 'tinned crab food' to the boat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn makes an abortive reach as Iosef starts to go over, but quickly returns her hand to her oar as the old wood tries to slip her grip. She heaves a sigh of relief once he's safely back aboard. "Great job, Relic!" She grits her teeth, and puts her back - or as much of it as the old oar will allow without breaking - into the effort to get past the leading edge of the maelstrom.
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (12 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily clucks at Iosef.  "These is being why the metal is not good for wear," he admonishes the paladin, and returns to paddling.[sblock=Actions]Take 10 on Acrobatic, continue paddling.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 12 (12 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 68/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 11/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## rb780nm

Counting himself lucky to have remained in the boat, Iosef grabs hold of the rope and his bench, trying to avoid another fall.









*OOC:*


Acrobatics (DC 0)  (1d20-6=-2)

Damn armor... Hopefully the rope will be worth a small bonus - otherwise the ring of swimming becomes my favorite thing...


----------



## Systole

[sblock=If necessary]According to last map, Daylily and Iosef are in the front seat. If Iosef goes over again, Daylily will drop prone, crawl to the other side of the boat, and try to grab Iosef and pull him in, entering rage as necessary. Let me know what I have to roll, if anything.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 12 (12 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 68/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 11/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra and shadow take 10 and cower on the floor


----------



## Satin Knights

Although Iosef's armor insists on seeing the keel of the small boat from beneath, the enchanted rope holds him in place to do his job.  Continuing rowing, our heroes get bounced around a little more before making it to the relatively calm waters of the beachhead.    The small beach cove is sandy and relatively unremarkable.  It is surrounded by sheer cliffs rising a hundred feet out of the water to the assumed plateau above.  There is a stone staircase cut into the cliff face that cuts back and forth a couple times before reaching the summit.   [sblock=ooc]Skipping ahead now that die rolls are unnecessary.  A dwarf would have known to take off his armor before going on a boat.  Is the enworld editor acting up or is it just my machine? [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

*OOC:*



A dwarf who wants to get attacked while rowing would have. Besides, i wouldn't have been any better off without the armor based on the rolls I made.

And now I just realized that I never fixed my armor check penalties when I upgraded my armor and shield...

It should be -3 (Magic Agile Half-plate...) or -4 with my shield. Wouldn't have saved me Haatse's boon though.

I hadn't updated my AC either... sorted now...


----------



## Systole

"Ayah, this is be strongs magics, I am think.  The no wind, the wind, the no wind again.  So ... we should be going to find thing to kill and eat, yes?"  The barbarian stops to throw his hide armor back on, then bounds happily up the stairs, earthbreaker in hand.[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 12 (12 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 68/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 11/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

As the boat comes to ground Relic is already on his feet and untying the rope that binds him to the boat. He leaps over the side onto the shore with surprising agility, almost floating a few feet as he lands light as a feather, where he keels over and begins dry wretching. "Ohrgh ... nothin' left ...ohrgh ... oh sweet God have mercy and calm my rotten guts ..."

Relic takes the time necessary to regather himself. Then he gets back to his shaky legs with the help of his staff and shuffles back to the boat. He unties the rope from the boat and coils it by hand slowly. He then takes it to Aradra whom he thanks for the loan. He grimaces and shudders when Daylily mentions food.


----------



## jackslate45

Making  note of the wizards condition when he sat down,Aradra puts the rope back into his pack. He shook his head, glad to be across the sea. 

Ooc: how late in the day is it SK?


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=time]Very late... for breakfast.  You set out at dawn, rowed about a mile out to sea, inspected "the" party spot for a few minutes, dug up some treasure, and then rowed in under the storm here.  So, about 9am.  [/sblock][sblock=placement]Daylily is bounding up the stairs, Relic and Aradra are on the beach, assuming Shadow is at Aradra's heels.[/sblock][sblock=preperations]I was surprised when only two prepared for the journey across, and the other three were appearing like "ah, we can handle that without a problem" when staring into the storm.  If Aradra continued to try standing without dropping the sail, the DC would have rose to 34.

New preparations: What are you doing with this boat before the tide rolls in?  Anything special while/before going up the stairs?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn hops from the boat as well, standing with Relic, Aradra and Shadow and calling up to their impulsive friend. "Hold, Daylilly! We should stick together for this journey, and some of us aren't as swift as you! Plus, we need to make sure the boat is well beached before we go on."
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (12 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

The barbarian stops as Kalinn's words carry to him.  He turns, puts a finger to his lips, and then continues upward.  It seems he's intent on finding whatever is up top.
[sblock]Too late!  Daylily's having a grand old time![/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic looks up at the disappearing Daylily. "If you pull up that boat to shore safely, task I have neither body nor mind for, I'll hurry after our barbarian and try to keep us alive long enough for you to catch up."

With that he begins to hurry up the stairs after Daylilly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn sighs and looks to Aradra and Iosef, then goes to the boat and begins hauling it up the shore. "We should hurry . . ."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (12 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef moves to assist Kalinn. "Let's get this thing as high as we can. I don't want to have to swim back to shore."


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra moves to assist


----------



## Satin Knights

Relic chases off after the barbarian, even though he cannot see where the elf had went.  Finding a cliff face with stairs being the only exit from this area other than the water, the old wizard starts up the stairs in search of the brash elf.

With three people working, they are able to drag the small boat on shore, across the sand to the bottom of the cliff face.  Aradra, noticing the the waterline at high tide seems to engulf the entire beach area, finds the anchor in the stern.  Wedging the anchor into the rocks and then giving appropriate slack, ties off the rope enough to the mast that it shortens the length the boat might drift.

Daylily sneaks up the stairs, peeks over the top edge to see the ruins of an ancient city.  Time and weather have not been kind to this island.  The guard tower that stands looking down upon him used to be a lot taller.  It is as if a storm giant had simply snapped the building off just below the second floor and flung it into the storm.    Looking behind him, staring out to sea is now impossible.  From this height up the cliff, the storm provides full obscurement of the outside world.  The storm feels like a dome, arched and closer here at the top of the cliff.  Occasionally a large stone or part of a tower floats by in the orbital current.  They are not so close that one needs to duck, but instinct overrides perception making Daylily duck anyway.   

Peeking again, stone streets run between the stone buildings.  In between each, natures weeds and vines have taken over for centuries, sometimes crawling over the buildings themselves.  At the edge of the stone streets, 7 foot posts stand with glass balls at the top.  The globes that are not broken, glow with a light that is just noticeable in the morning sun.  A guess is that they would provide good illumination at night. 

To the northwest, the sound of a large stone crashing on stone can be heard.  Even those down on the beach hear the surprising noise above the winds, but they are not easily able to discern its direction as Daylily is.

[sblock=postions]Daylily at the top of the stairs, concealed under the lip of the cliff, peeking over.
Relic, 1/3 of the way up the stairs.
Rest, on the beach still.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

To puffed to utter any of the numerous curses that spring to mind, Relic merely continues to hurry up the stairs hoping to catch Daylily before he runs into any trouble.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Good thinking Aradra. OK, let's move . . . no telling what sort of trouble Daylily will get into now he's got the bit between his teeth!"

Kalinn leads the way up the staircase.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (11 Touch, 18 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (12 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Seeing the barbarian ducking and sneaking, the rest of the party climbs quietly up the stairs behind him.  Daylily doesn't see any movement on the city streets or in the tangle brush off the streets, but does hear another softer crash of stone on stone.  It is quite distant off to the northwest.

[sblock=map]Crashing noise coming from somewhere around BM20.
Yellow = sand
Yellow Brown = dirt
Reddish brown = cliff face
Green Grass = weeds/vines difficult terrain
Grey = stone road
buildings = shaped stone, several broken without roofs 
Lightposts = randomly 1 in 5 are still operational, they are at the edges of the grey roads






[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"This is be happy fun times, yes? We go to finding things to smashes! Quiets now," the barbarian says, sneaking off.[sblock=Actions]Heading due north to about DB48.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 68/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 11/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Excitement gets the better of Daylily, as well as his new springy boots, as he moves quickly ahead sneaking down the stone road.  The foliage on the sides of the road is tall and thick, but he has not spotted anything that would make him hide in the weeds.
[sblock=Sneaky]Sneaky is half speed movement, which would put Daylily at DK49 moving along the grey stone road.  Still a 50' move for him at half speed.[/sblock][sblock=All: Intentions]If the intentions of everyone is to let Daylily, and maybe Shadow, scout ahead until he gets into trouble, I can streamline that quite a bit to the point that he does get into the trouble.  This is a big island and move by move could take weeks.

So, if you want streamlining, let the casters do their long term buffs in the safety of the stairway, and let me know how much of a lead ahead to allow the scouting characters.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=OOC]One vote for streamlining.

Unless otherwise directed by Relic, Daylily will sneak around looking for things to smack with his hammer.  The current plan is to move north a bit, then sweep west toward whatever the crashing noise was.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] Streamline away [/sblock] When Relic finally reaches the top of the stairs huffing and puffing, he stops to catch his breath., giving time for Aradra to surge past him with Shadow hot on Daylily's trail.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]Take us to the trouble spots![/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

*OOC:*


Agreed.


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra allows Shadow to take off after Daylily, not before turning the amulet back on. 

He then stops every one at the top of the stairs. Aradra pulls out the gem studded rod and starts muttering an incantation.  With a touch on the shoulder of each of the remaining companions the spell completes. "This will keep our tracks to ourselves, so it should prevent monsters from following us. I am not yet string enough to get everyone, but seeing as Daylily does not want to stop for us this will assist us for now. "

OOC: Cast pass without trace and streamline ok
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (49/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; 

Used Items: 1 charge of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+9 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Deactivated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Moving forward and searching, Daylily and Shadow come to a block of buildings that has not been overgrown with foliage.  Being careful, Daylily peeks around the corner and down the street to the west.  A tall spire tower stands near the cliff's edge.  It extends up, growing into the edge of the storm.  Actually growing it seems to be as it twists slightly and stretches into the sky.  Another shard of white shale splinters off of the spire and crashes to the ground.  The ground around the tower is littered with rubble and shards.  Watching, Daylily notices that some of the falling pieces never make it to the ground.  They get caught up in the orbital current of the storm and float away.

Shadow sniffs, crouches and points.  He is staring into an open twenty foot archway at the base of the tower.  Using the other buildings on the block, Daylily is able to redirect and gather the party in an area out of sight of what has Shadow upset.

[sblock=map]Overall travels to there, path in purple.





Current location
Brown = normal dirt, Green = difficult terrain, Gray = stone, cobblestone = stone buildings, reddish brown = cliff
BN25, BO25 = open tower entrance, unlit




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Whats is this things?  Is it the tree or the house?  Pfuu... it was maybe for good that I am loser of the toad lick.  This land is like the toad lick already."

Earthbreaker in hand, the barbarian sneaks forward, his eyes alert for falling debris.
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 68/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 11/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily sneaks up, just into the weeds.  A slice of shale snaps under his foot, causing an audible crack.  Inside the tower, Daylily notices just a hint of movement in reaction, but nothing comes out to greet him.
[sblock=position]Daylily is at BQ32, in difficult terrain[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily snarls at himself for his misstep.  He straightens up.  "Hyuuh!  I am see you, and you is see me, so for us there is no dancings the dark today.  If you are the trouble, then *bring it the on!"* he bellows.

[sblock=Actions]Well, there goes the element of surprise.  Ready an attack on anything that comes into melee.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 58/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 68/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 11/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Hearing Daylily's words and already alarmed by Shadow's obvious agitation Relic braces himself for any oncoming violence. He loosens the strings of his component pouch, taking a few steps closer so that whatever lies ahead comes into his range of vision, but remaining still some distance behind Daylily. In a loud firm voice he calls:

"Creature! If you can talk and reason, if you are friend, speak now. My friend's rage is terrible and deadly. And he does not take prisoners."

He repeats the phrase in every language he knows and then falls quiet hoping to hear a response, but with little hope.

[sblock=Relic] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 5) Human Wizard 4/Oracle 1
HP: 38/38
AC: 14 (18 with Mage Armor) Touch 14 FlatFooted  11 (15 with Mage Armor)
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  Mage Armor (8 hrs? - time on island)
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +7
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Silent Image; Air Bubble; Cause Fear; Charm Person:USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Levitate
Bonded Ring: USED (Animate Rope)
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (47/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +3; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: Force Punch (5d4 force, 10ft knock back, DC 16).
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 8/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle (currently in waterproof scroll case for crossing): Magic Missile, Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra moves closer as well, taking out his wand and giving himself an abundant quiver. Once he puts the wand away he lines up an arrow in the direction of the movement. 

Shadow takes a position covering Relic. 
OOC:
Round 1:Use wand for abundant ammo, move to have line of sight. 
Round 2: return wand to backpack and Ready Attack. Note that if he cannot see due to dark vision he will activate 10 Min worth of Dark vision. 
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (48/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 7.75 hours, infinite ammo 10/10 rounds

Used Items: 2 charges of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, bless
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"The strength of Cortesia will aid us" Iosef says, as he makes a guesture of blessing upon the party.









*OOC:*



Casting bless on the party.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

As the others begin to scatter, Kalinn quickly utters a few arcane syllables and draws on the energy of her ancestor.

[sblock=Actions]Casting Communal Protection from Evil on everyone except Daylily (unless I can get him as well, before he moves out). I can get all six of us (including Daylily and Shadow) for a minute. If she can't get to Daylily she'll give the extra minute to Shadow.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (15 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 22 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (14 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily boldly challenges his unseen opponent.  The frail old man comes up behind the mighty warrior, talking a softer tone to the hidden stranger while the others move up to aid their champion.  

The stranger is not one for conversation.  There is just a slight pause before hunger takes over on the stranger.  Fresh meat!  Charging out of the darkness of the building, a large lizard howls with a large frilled cowl billowing as it charges and leaps into the underbrush at Daylily.  With expertise of his own hunting domain his bounding leap is dead on.  Daylily's great earthbreaker cracks a couple ribs on the beast as its teeth sinks into his shoulder.

The howling charge of the beast frightens the wolf, leaving him shaken as he tries to guard the old man.

all of the party is up
[sblock=combat]
-14/?? ~ AC 22 ~ Critter ~ charged, leaped attack at Daylily (Large creature, Neutral alignment because it mattered) AC 20 at the moment due to the charge

........................................ Actions last round.  
48/58 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ Readied earthbreaker, ready hit
38/38 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ talked, moved
66/69 ~ AC 20 ~ Aradra ~ moved, used wand, 
62/62 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ moved, defending Relic ~ amulet active ~ Shaken 
68/68 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ moved, cast Bless +1 attacks & fear saves 30 rds
80/80 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~ moved, cast Prot from Evil 10 rds
[/sblock][sblock=Critter]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
[sblock=map]Green = difficult terrain, Grey = stone, Brown = dirt





[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Haha!  I am to eats you!"  The barbarian swings his earthbreaker at the beast.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 48/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 58/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker (+13, 20x3, 2d6+16)
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, RAAAAGE!, FF/PA, Bless
Rage Remaining: 10/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra takes a moment to consider his options.

OOC: is the green difficult terrain overgrown grass?  Aradra would be able to ignore it due to woodland stride, and I wanted to see if I can start with 5' steps and full attacks. 

Incoming know nature roll


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Terrain]Yes, The green is overgrown grass and vines.  Woodland Stride qualifies and allows Aradra to ignore it's classification as difficult terrain.

Much of the yellow/brown around the tower is difficult rocky terrain due to the crushed and broken shards of stone and shale falling from the tower.  I will redraw that a little better on the next map.
[/sblock][sblock=Aradra's Knowledge Nature]*Advanced* Giant Frilled Lizard.  SQ: Intimidating charge, roars and charges with extra speed to cause shaken, AC 22, bite and tail slap attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Quintupal Post Yeah, got you beat,  [MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION]!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Quadrupal Post


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Triple Post


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Double Post


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn winces at the howl of the lizard as it charges, then takes a deep breath and returns its scream with one of her own; when the only thing left of the scream is the echo in the lizard's brain, she rushes forward!

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: _Ear Piercing Scream_ (3d6 Sonic Damage and _Dazed_ for 1 Rnd; DC 13 FORT Save to negate Daze and half damage)
Move: to BO31 (30 if she can get there)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (15 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 22 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (14 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef advances towards the melee, with his sword and shield at the ready.









*OOC:*



Move BQ,34


----------



## jackslate45

Taking a small step forward, Aradra opens fire. 

+11/+11/+6 first shout deals double. 
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (48/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 7.75 hours, infinite ammo 10/10 rounds

Used Items: 2 charges of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, bless
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Muttering "More mindless beasts ... I'm going to have to look at my spells this evening ...", Relic moves up behind Daylilly and touches him gently on the back. "Become the Storm".

[sblock=Actions] Move up behind Daylilly and casts Guidance on him (+1 competence bonus to one save, attack or skill check) [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Although a woman's screams do little to deter the beast, three arrows sinking deep into its side does wound it greatly.  With another crushing blow from the barbarian's earthbreaker to the creature's ribs, it slumps over, barely unconscious.  The muttering old man comes up giving the barbarian mystic encouragement, just a little late for the fight.

A couple more shards fall from the tower and crash behind the creature, near the entrance.
[sblock=ooc]Auto saves vs. Frost's scream on an non-1, creature unconscious at -3 and defeated.  It would still be unconscious if it did roll a nat 1.
That was quick.
Aradra has earned enough XP to level.  I will be updating the first post in a bit.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Seeing the lizard fall, Daylily exhales.  He looks skyward at the disintegrating tower and frowns.  With the strength of combat still rushing through his veins, he hooks his fingers into the lizard's eyesockets and gives a mighty heave backwards.  "I am ... unghhh! ... want cut this for the meat .... rrrrrph! .... and be nots unders the fallings house .... yrrrgh!"

[sblock=OOC]Dropping rage and using the free lingering rage round from the barbarian chew to pull the lizard backwards toward the road.  (Yay two rage rounds for the price of one!)  Will use Strength Surge if it helps.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"Daylily! Stay focussed - there might be more of them around!" Iosef hisses, as he turns to scan the area to the south.


----------



## jbear

Iosef's hiss sets Relic back several steps on his heels. Myopic as he is, Relic hasn't even seen the building and the  fear of more of the huge beasts attacking keeps him on alert. "What is it exactly that you can see?" the old wizard asks. "Whatever it is, let me know when it is safe to get a little closer to take a look for myself."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn moves forward cautiously, all of her senses alert for more attackers, as Daylilly wrestles with the dead lizard.
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (15 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 22 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (14 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra and Shadow stay an guard. 

OOC: I will try to get started tonight on it. Thanks SK 
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (48/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 7.75 hours, infinite ammo 10/10 rounds

Used Items: 2 charges of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, bless
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily doesn't even wait until the heart has stopped in the beast before he starts trying to figure out how to chop it up in a meal.  Using all his might, he drags the giant lizard up onto the stone street.  Iosef looks to the south and Aradra looks to the east.  Neither see any movement or other opponents.  Frost edges cautiously towards the arched entry of the building.  From the smell, it is likely the beast was using the building as a lair.
[sblock=ooc]It took all of Daylily's strength surge to pull the creature across the difficult terrain onto the stone road.  
Moving through the debris field is a DC 13 Reflex save to avoid more falling debris. The grass and debris field both are difficult terrain.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily draws his dagger with the intent of doing some butchering.  "Oyeh, Darkchild, is you need someone to up your back?  Or you can looking the house youself?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 48/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 58/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, Fatigue, Bless
Rage Remaining: 10/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"I see nothing to the south," Iosef says as he cautiously approaches the house.


----------



## jbear

Relic edges closer following his companions careful lead, getting close enough to have the building come into his field of vision, but not close enough to have a falling block land upon his head. His eyes widen in surprise as he takes stock of the place they have arrived. "So the beast came from within?" he says out loud, his question rhetorical. His mind is already racing as he continues to put the pieces together in what seems to be an ever growing puzzle.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn moves on toward the house, one eye cast above to watch for falling rocks. She tries breathing through her mouth to avoid the smell, but that's really no better as she begins to taste the creature on the back of her tongue. "You go ahead and forage, Daylilly. I'll just call out if I run into anything, eh?"

[sblock=Actions]Move toward the house, investigate the creature's lair.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (15 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 22 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (14 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Yeh, is the sure," the barbarian replies distractedly, sizing up the still-twitching lizard corpse.  He wipes a little hunger-drool from his mouth with the back of his hand.  "This is not the thing you Eastern peoples is call the dragons, yes?  I hear story that eat the fresh dragon's heart is for good health, but I am always prefer the livers, for myselfs."  

He plunges his dagger into the lizard's belly.  A thought occurs to him, and he pauses, elbow-deep in lizard guts.  "Heya, if this is father snake, it will have two _ulili_.  Is you want them cuts off for you, Elder Storyteller?  Then you cans make dry them and grinding into powder, which is much helpful magic for make the strong bonk."

[sblock=TMI]A biology lesson, in case anyone doesn't know what Daylily is talking about.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 48/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 58/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, Fatigue, Bless
Rage Remaining: 10/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Kalinn manages to duck around the falling rocks and into the building.  Two spiral stone stairwells rise at either end of the building. Neither of them wide enough to allow the beast passage.  A large mushroom patch grows upon a pile of "fertilizer" and seems to be the supplementary food for the beast when it cannot find meat.  It does look as though it had found meat rather recently, as three dead bodies were dragged into one corner.  Only one has any meat left on the bone.

On the other side of the room, lots of grass and vines have been drug in to make a nest for the creature.  In the nest is a large tusk, that looks like it may have been a chew toy.  Despite the gnawing, it looks in good shape.  Too good.

Daylily's carving and gutting reveal the beast's last victim was a fishman.  The head and torso are still in its belly digesting.  The fishman has a fancy necklace that seems to be repelling the acids of the stomach.  Daylily does confirm this is a father snake and proceeds to begin harvesting his trophy.

Relic's examination of the building seems to indicate that the buildings here were "grown" from shale stone, but this one seems to have gone haywire.  It should have stopped after it had its form, but the magic that created it and maintains it seems to have been warped and damage.  It may be time itself that has caused the magic to faulter.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Oyeh, Elder Storyteller, there is be trinket in heres," Daylily says, tossing the partially digested skum at Relic's feet with a splatter of noisome juices.  He shrugs and turns back to the lizard corpse, where he harvests a generous slice of liver and begins wolfing it down with a broad smile on his face.  "Ahhhh ... the ball of worm was not bads, but the fresh liver is always the most goodest.  And there is much for all everyones."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn keeps half an ear on her friends' easy banter as she moves farther into the lizard's lair. Winterbite fairly leaps into her hand as she moves to the nest; she prods it carefully with the long blade before investigating more closely.

[sblock=Actions]Prod the nest thoroughly before investigating. If nothing stirs, search the nest. Once that's done, she'll move on to the bodies on the other side.

Take 20 on Perception checks to search for a total of 29.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (15 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 22 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (14 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The careful prodding and poking of the nest doesn't seem to disturb anything.  The building itself grumbles as another sliver of stone slides off the outside.  The only interesting thing in the nest is the "tusk".  Upon closer examination, it appears to be a well fashioned drinking horn.

[sblock=sex]A lone male means that you just had the one critter to deal with.  A lone female eventually winds up with "spontaneously" fertilized eggs.  That would lead to the island being overrun with lizards by now.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Sighing in relief that there is nothing else in the nest with which she'll have to deal, Kalinn moves her search to the bodies and the rest of the room.

[sblock=Actions]Move on to the bodies on the other side.

Take 20 on Perception checks to search for a total of 29.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (15 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 22 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (14 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Before Kalinn gets a chance to check the other end of the room where the bodies and mushrooms are, Aradra notices something moving in the vines behind the party.

Aradra gets a surprise round action, then the creatures are up
[sblock=Aradra]You see two shambling mounds at the turn in the road.  They are intelligent plant creatures that slam/grapple/constrict.  They resist fire (10), and electricity boosts their CON instead of hurting them.[/sblock][sblock=Combat]??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Critter 1 ~
 ??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Critter 2 ~

48/58 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ dagger in hand
38/38 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic 
66/69 ~ AC 20 ~ Aradra
62/62 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ defending Relic ~ amulet active 
68/68 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef
80/80 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: Meant to have Kalinn pick up the horn as well - can we call that done?


----------



## jackslate45

"We got company guys!  Don't use fire or lightning on them;  It will be useless!"

Taking a bead on the one, Aradra lines up a shot at the closest one, and lets loose an arrow.    He then takes a careful step backwards, waiting for them to advance.
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (48/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 7..5hours 

Used Items: 2 charges of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+91d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic spins about on his heels at Aradra's call, the amulet that Daylily had tossed at his feet in his hands. He can't even see where the ranger is but he is becoming more used to guiding himself with his sense of hearing. He shuffles back away from the collapsing tower but not before bellowing "Kalinn! We need you out here!"

When Aradra comes into view, bow in hand, Relic calls to him for clarification "What sort of company? Fish or Lizard?"

And then under his breath he whispers "Whatever it is, Wind bless us."

[sblock=Actions]Relic moves to BP35 and casts Guidance on himself [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra instinctively puts an arrow into one of the moving plants.  This causes it to move a bit faster towards is prey.  While quite fast for plants, they are kind of slow for buffalo, which is sort of what they look like if buffalo were made of vines.  The creatures are not fast enough to close the gap with the party before you are able to prepare.

Relic hollers out to Kalinn and then tries moving in to get sight of what is going on.  Not seeing the big picture, he steps in front of the brash elf to try and get a better view.

The party is up, except for Relic having already acted.
[sblock=Combat]-15/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Critter 1 ~ double moved
 ??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Critter 2 ~ double moved 

48/58 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ dagger in hand
38/38 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ Resistance
66/69 ~ AC 20 ~ Aradra
62/62 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ defending Relic ~ amulet active 
68/68 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef
80/80 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost
[/sblock][sblock=Creatures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][sblock=map]Green=difficult terrain, except for Aradra, shale rubble = difficult terrain.





[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef moves towards the creatures, holding his sword at the ready and with his shield up.









*OOC:*



Move to BQ,38
Standard: Total Defense


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"_Paska_!" Kalinn's curse echoes around the room as she sprints for the door in response to Relic's call. She flinches back momentarily as a head-size piece of rock shatters on the ground just in front of her, then begins weaving through the falling rock toward the shuffling plants.

[sblock=Actions]Double-move to BO30.

Reflex Save vs. Falling Rock (1d20+8=28)[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (15 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 22 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (14 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"Worse. Constricting plants. "
 Aradra continues his assault.    He then takes a careful step backwards, waiting for them to advance. +12/+12/+7 First arrow deals double. 1d8+8

Shadow growls at the plants, but awaits Aradra's order to attack. 
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (48/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 7..5hours 

Used Items: 2 charges of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+91d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

The barbarian chokes down the mouthful of liver he was chewing on with a manic grin.  "This is too goodly!  There is come the salads to have with snake dinners!  HEEEEEEEE-YAH!"  Dropping his dagger, he draws his earthbreaker, and sprints toward the plant creatures.

[sblock=Actions]Free: Drop dagger.
Move: BQ41, drawing earthbreaker.  If the north one is already dead, BQ42.
Free: Rage, if possible.
Attack: North if it's still up.  South otherwise.

I'm not sure if the fatigue was still on or not.  It would have been four rounds' worth.  I think the Bless spell was still on.  Attack is an additional +3 to hit and +5 damage if he can rage (on top of the bonuses as rolled).[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 48/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 58/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, Fatigue(?), Bless, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 10/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Relic bolstered his defenses while the paladin takes up a defending position next to the archer. Aradra sinks a couple more quite effective arrows into the plants.  Daylily draws his mighty hammer and chases off after the salad to add to his meal.  The salads are happy to have their meat come to them.  Elven meat, they love elven meat.  Before Daylily can get close enough to swing his hammer, the vines lash out and beat him, wrapping around him and squeezing.  The squeezing vines manage to pin one of Daylily's arms, negating his attack with the earthbreaker.

A bolt of electricity crackles and skitters over the northern creature as a blue skull of light appears above and between the two plants.  "Free my people or lose your lives starting with this delicious elf!"





[sblock=Knowledge Dungeoneering DC 16]Will-o'-wisp, immune to magic except magic missile and no SR spells.[sblock=DC 21]Naturally invisible[sblock=DC 26]Feeds on fear[sblock=DC 31]does not age[sblock=DC 36]exceptionally intelligent but hard to bargain with.  Alien mind[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

The plants continue on their attacks, not waiting for their apparent  master's commands.  The north one continues to constrict on the  squirming elf, while the southern one squeezes past both of them towards  the paladin.  It is too slow to get an effective attack in even though  its vines do stretch out far enough to get to the meat in a tin can.

[sblock=Daylily's options]Since the earthbreaker attack is thwarted, Daylily can substitute a cestus attack or an attempt to break free vs CMD 22 as his standard action that round[/sblock][sblock=timing]23 rounds from the end of the last fight. Rage yes. Bless Yes for another 6 rounds.[/sblock]The party is up[sblock=Combat]The earthbreaker doesn't have reach, but the large creatures do. With the AoO processing before the earthbreaker swing, it got nasty.

-39/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Critter 1 ~ constrict Daylily
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Critter 2 ~ squeezed double moved 
 ??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ blue light ball

20/68 ~ AC 14 ~ Daylily ~ earthbreaker, rage, bless, grappled
38/38 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ resistance ~ bless
66/69 ~ AC 20 ~ Aradra ~ bless
62/62 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ bless ~ amulet active 
68/68 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ bless
80/80 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ bless ~ shield
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=OOC]If the AoO and grab took place during the move, Daylily should have had a standard action left, which he should have been able to use either to (a) attack with cestus or (b) attempt to break grapple, shouldn't he?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Yep.  I was editing that thought in just as you posted. CMD 22. He has a standard action from the last round and then a full set of actions this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

On breaking from the building and taking stock, Kalinn decides to bolster her defenses before closing on the two creatures and their strange "master." She pauses to speak a few quick syllables in Draconic, then resumes her sprint into the fray.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Cast Shield
Move: to BQ34

OOC: SK, her 25 AC was with Protection from Evil (now expired). Sorry I didn't update the stat block with that. So with the Shield spell, her AC is 27.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Mrrrragh!  Salads is not to touch me!"  Daylily struggles against the grasping creature.
[sblock]Strength Surge for +15 CMB to get free.

EDIT: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU----

EDIT 2: Forgot Bless!  Extra +1!!!  Hooray![/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra raises an eyebrow at the newky appeared ball of light
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +9 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +5

Perception: +12
Initiative: +7

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (48/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 7..5hours 

Used Items: 2 charges of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 70/70 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +2 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +12
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+91d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic studies the shambling mounds wondering if his magic will have any effect on them. Deciding that most of his spells would be useless against such a creature he summons a wolf into being, hoping to distract the plant creature long enough for his companions to kill their foes.
[sblock=Actions] Summon Monster II (Lemure) behind the second shambling mound and it will attack straight away (BP45). 

Lemure Stats with Augment Summoning feat (Duration 4 rounds)
AC 14, touch 10, flat-footed 14 (+4 natural)
hp 17 [2d10+6]
Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +0
DR 5/good or silver; Immune fire, mind-affecting effects, posion; Resist acid 10, cold 10
Speed 20 ft.
Melee 2 claws [+4] 1d4+2
 STATISTICS
Str [15], Dex 10, Con [16], Int --, Wis 11, Cha 5
Base Atk +2; CMB [+4]; CMD [14] 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 5) Human Wizard 4/Oracle 1
HP: 38/38
AC: 14 (18 with Mage Armor) Touch 14 FlatFooted  11 (15 with Mage Armor)
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  Mage Armor (8 hrs? - time on island)
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +7
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Silent Image; Air Bubble; Cause Fear; Charm Person:USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Levitate
Bonded Ring: USED (Animate Rope)
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 2/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (47/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +3; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: Force Punch (5d4 force, 10ft knock back, DC 16).
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 8/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle (currently in waterproof scroll case for crossing): Magic Missile, Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Kalinn enhances her defenses before moving a little closer.  Daylily manages to just break free by using all his strength he can muster.  Being surrounded and a tasty morsel, he is still in quite a bit of danger.  Now that Relic can see the plant beast, he tries to formulate an effective strategy.
[sblock=Relic]You made the knowledge roll, so: Plant traits: so they are *immune* to all mind affecting spells as well as paralysis, poison, polymorph, sleep, and stun.  The resist fire (10) and are immune to electricity which actually bolsters their CON.  Maybe a Summon Monster II would be useful. I'll let you edit and change your action. [/sblock]
[sblock=combat mid-round]-39/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Critter 1 ~ constrict Daylily
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Critter 2 ~ squeezed double moved 
 ??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ blue light ball

14/68 ~ AC 14 ~ Daylily ~ earthbreaker, rage, bless, grappled. edit: all action available
38/38 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ resistance ~ bless
66/69 ~ AC 20 ~ Aradra ~ bless
62/62 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ bless ~ amulet active 
68/68 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ bless
80/80 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ bless ~ shield[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=OOC]I am confused again, sorry.  I though that in round 1, Daylily took AoO grab during his turn and broke free, denying the constrict damage.  During the beasties' round, there should have been an attack (possibly grabbing him again?).  Daylily has standard and move available for round 2, doesn't he?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=oops!]Sleep deprivation goofed me up.  Yeah, sort of.  The constrict damage happens in the same action as the grapple check if it was successful.  So, Daylily was slammed successfully which did the immediate free grab/grapple which was successful, so the constrict damage is take as well.  Daylily then broke free as his standard that was thwarted by the AoO. End of Daylily's turn.  Shambling mound then gets a slam -> grab/grapple -> new constrict as its turn last round.  Ouch, the extra slam might send you unconscious.

So, it removes the second constrict 16 damage before the new attack sequence is attempted.  Let's roll... Ouch.  16 became 22 damage, dropping Daylily to 14 HP.  Since it has you firmly held, it is not going to take its second slam attack.

That leaves Daylily conscious, grappled, AC 14, 16 HP and with a full set of actions for this round. At this point, a grease spell would be perfect, but no one has it.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Okay, salad ... we make shreddings of you!"

[sblock=Actions]Attack: Screw this. Attack with cestus, which I should have done last time.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 4/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Cestus, [Earthbreaker OH] 
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, Rage, Bless, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 8/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=combat mid-round]-52/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Critter 1 ~ constrict Daylily significantly wounded
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Critter 2 ~ squeezed by double moved undamaged
 ??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ blue light ball undamaged

14/68 ~ AC 14 ~ Daylily ~ cestus, rage, bless, grappled. 
38/38 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ resistance ~ bless Redo action due to Kn check
66/69 ~ AC 20 ~ Aradra ~ bless
62/62 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ bless ~ amulet active 
68/68 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ bless ~ within the reach of the #2  creature
80/80 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ bless ~ shield[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra aims for the kill shot on the one grappling Daylily. 
+13 +13 +8 first arrow does double 1d8+10

EDIT: I am guessing that I can't assume the first one dies with 4d8 +40 on a crit, then turn the last 2 arrows on the other one?  Cause I feel like I overkilled the plant with 6d8+60...
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +5

Perception: +13
Initiative: +8

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (48/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 7..5hours 

Used Items: 2 charges of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye, blank
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/62
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+11 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Yes, you can switch targets after the first one shot (two arrows) hits.
You needed the crit to make it dead-dead.
Pick your other target and give me each of the damages.[/sblock]
North shambler dead, South shambler wounded.  Blue ball unharmed.


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC]Edited post to reflect awareness of mind affecting spells being useless; summon monster II used to summon a Lemur in flank position with Daylily, behind sm2 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Relic's summons will arrive at the start of next round for the party. For wizards, it is a full round casting.

Shadow continues to guard and protect Relic.

Waiting on   @rb780nm  for Iosef's actions.  Iosef and Daylily are currently both within the reach of the southern shambler.
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef steps forward and swings his sword at the shambling vegetation, slicing through branches and tendrils.

[sblock]
Move forward 5 feet (step)
Full attack critter 2
[/sblock]

[sblock=I keep finding mistakes on my sheet. Damn it!]
Okay, my attack bonus ought to be (If I've done it right this time):

6/1(Base) +3(Str) +1(Focus) +1(Magic Sword) = +11/+5

The second strike still misses, but not by as much...

Damage bonus should be +3, so Iosef hits for 7
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

rb780nm said:


> 6/1(Base) +3(Str) +1(Focus) +1(Magic Sword) +1 bless +2 flank = +14/+9




Updated for you.


----------



## rb780nm

*OOC:*



Lol! I was trying so hard to get the basic numbers right, I forgot the bless and flank bonus

In that case, both attacks hit. 

Strike 1: 25 vs AC, hits for 7
Strike 2: 21 vs AC, hits for 11

That's more like it


----------



## jbear

[sblock=Summons]Sorry. I hadn't realised it worked like that. 

I also thought that the closer Shambling Mound had been killed not the more distant one. So I'll summon it next to Daylily in the hope that the Salad or the blue ball will attack it instead of Daylily. BR42. Probably arrive too late ... [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

"You will pay for that!"  The glowing skull of light, being quite frustrated things are not going his way, disappears.  The shambler, not fulling understanding how screwed he is, continues his attacks.  Swinging a large vine at the tin can, he misses the first time, but hits heavy the second time.  Wrapping around and squeezing, the paladin is now the one in a dire predicament. 

Relic's open invitation to the pits of hell is answered.  A lemure materializes next to the paladin and surprisingly helps the paladin by clawing at the plant creature.  Vines rip and tear from the diabolic assault.

The party is up
[sblock=combat]
*-113*/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Critter 1 ~ dead
*-59*/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Critter 2 ~ constricting Iosef ~ heavily wounded
 ??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ blue light ball undamaged, invisible

14/68 ~ AC 14 ~ Daylily ~ cestus, rage, bless, 
38/38 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ resistance ~ bless, Summon acted, Relic still has full actions this round
17/17 ~ AC 14 ~ summoned augmented lemure
66/69 ~ AC 20 ~ Aradra ~ bless
62/62 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ bless ~ amulet active 
47/68 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ bless ~ grappled by shambler 2
80/80 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ bless ~ shield

Lemure placed there, because Relic can't see to the other side of the shambler.
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn (finally) rushes forward into the fray, swinging Hafísbíta 'round to chop the walking lettuce leaf into spinach salad. Sadly, she misses in her shame at taking so long and her haste to help her friends.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to BP39
Standard: Attack w/ Greatsword (Miss)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"If you wanted our help, don't order things to attack us!"  Aradra shouts at the ball as it proceeds to vanish. "Threatening us for help only pisses me off!"

Delay for now.


----------



## Systole

Shifting back to a two-handed grip on his earthbreaker, the barbarian savagely brings the weapon down on the walking pile of mulch, annihilating it in a shower of vegetation. "I _toss_ you, salad!" he curses at it, then turns to the place where the fey-light was. "You _threat_ us? Yes, you is flick off, right damn nows," he snarls. "You is come back when you learning to ask nice, or I take you in this--" he raises a fist toward the empty air "--and I push you into the ground, BAM, BAM, BAM! ... until you is nothings more than spark on the breeze." He blows into his palm as if scattering a handful of dust.

He turns back to the party, his anger vented. "Well, is time for salads, yes?"  He looks down at his body, covered in lacerations and contusions.  He surveys the multitude of injuries rather placidly given that he can barely be standing, and then says offhandedly,  "Oyeh, Elder Storyteller, some tappings from the magic stick, when you is having the chance."

[sblock=OOC]Will retcon/shorten the monologue if combat isn't over, but the will-o-wisp seems like it's not going to press combat.

EDIT: Or if 77 points of damage isn't enough to put away the shambler, but I'm guessing that one's is all done.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daylily Falshenaya

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 4/58
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/68
CMB: +11 CMD: 23 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +10
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, Bless, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 7/11

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 4
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

A moment after Daylily's fury is unleashed, there is silence except for the swirling storm.  That, and enough steak and salad to feed a hundred people.  All Daylily needs is a bonfire to cook with and a hundred friends.  

The will-o-wisp seems to have wisely retreated after his pets have been so easily defeated.  His thoughts of re-energizing the shamblers if they had just been beaten normally have gone away as both creatures have been utterly decimated.

The lemure looks at the paladin uncomfortably, then at his calling master with a pleading face.

Crunch!  Another chunk of shale falls from the tower to break the tension.
[sblock=ooc]Yikes!  Aradra's crit arrow wasn't quite enough to one shot these creatures, but that earthbreaker strike was. 3x CR6 comes out as about CR 9.5.  Pretty good. 

Relic and Daylily get to level today.  Iosef officially levels on Thursday.  So, all three can start on updating their wiki sheets.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=OOC]Hooray!  Two attacks per round!  Also, Improved Uncanny Dodge ... but mostly, two attacks per round![/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Satisfied that the arrogant ball of light has fled for now, Daylily thrusts a hand into the mass of the still-quivering northern shambler and extracts a handful of organic matter.  He stuffs the handful into his mouth and chews thoughtfully.  "This is like the thing you peoples call spinach, I am think.  It is not so bad, but it woulds be more better with grubfat and juice of yellowberry."  








*OOC:*


Updated stat block.  Also did the CLW rolls just so jbear doesn't have to do 'em.






[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 78/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 9/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Shadow growls at the remaining demon, unknowing that it was here to help.  Only at Aradra's hand wave did the wolf stand down, but its teeth remain bared at the unnatural sight in front of it.

Ardara proceeds to grab what arrows survived the encounter, as well as the wand that lay discarded on the ground.  Moving over towards Relic, Ardara asks the wizard "Do you have anyway to perceive invisible creatures?  I have a feeling that wisp will follow us, and I would rather next time strike first than wait for it to appear again."
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 75/78
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +5

Perception: +13
Initiative: +8

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (48/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 7..5hours 

Used Items: 2 charges of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye, blank
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 72/72
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 (28 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily moves past the ranger on his way to a second helping of lizard.  "I do not think there is worry.  The Trickster spawn is not attacks us again, I am much sure.  I hearded the Trickster spawn say he is want his friends to be free, and we will do this thing when we finds the friends.  Because to makes the prisoner not prisoner, this is corrects."  He shrugs.  "Even though the Trickster spawn was _xiabo-kul felz vuarnier_, this is not change the correctedness."


----------



## jbear

Relic dismisses the demon with a swish of his hand "Away creature". It fades from existence levelling a leering grin at the old man. Obviously irked at his own short comings, Relic  shakes his head at Aradra's question. "No. I am woefully unprepared for the beasts that inhabit this place... so a wisp you say. Damn my eyes! I only saw these shambling mounds. But I heard the voice ... so a Wisp commanded these deadly creatures. It is lucky that your bow and Daylilly's hammer are deadlier still. But that said, Daylilly looks like he could use some healing. Then we should find somewhere safe to make camp. I need to do some serious study."

Heading over to the bruised but triumphant elf he begins to tap him with his healing wand until Daylily declares he is feeling better. He calls out to Kalinn: "How did the inside of that building look? Worth taking a look around?"

[sblock=OOC]Wahoo! Level 5 wizard! 3rd level spells!! I'll get to work on levelling up sheet![/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

*OOC:*



Leveled up a little ahead of schedule! 
Highlights: Extra smite evil/day, access to level 2 spells and ability to use Wandering star motes in place of daylight (from my feat).

When we rest next, I welcome suggestion of the best 2nd level paladin spell to complement the party


----------



## jbear

[sblock=levelling]I think Relic is levelled up. Except I haven't chosen a metamagic feat. I can't really decide which one would be the most useful. So suggestions welcome! (Is it dumb to get the one that can knock down enemies with force spells eg. magic missile?).

Also, Relic gets to learn 2 spells; He has quite a few scrolls already. I've chosen Summon Monster III (quite a lot better than summon monster II) and Resist Energy (for my wind spell choice as I have Fly, Lightning and Draconic Reserve amongst my scrolls). But again I'm well open to suggestions to change them if someone has a better idea. 

(Relic does have Detect Invisibility amongst his known spells btw) [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

jbear said:


> [sblock=levelling]I think Relic is levelled up. Except I haven't chosen a metamagic feat. I can't really decide which one would be the most useful. So suggestions welcome! (Is it dumb to get the one that can knock down enemies with force spells eg. magic missile?).
> 
> Also, Relic gets to learn 2 spells; He has quite a few scrolls already. I've chosen Summon Monster III (quite a lot better than summon monster II) and Resist Energy (for my wind spell choice as I have Fly, Lightning and Draconic Reserve amongst my scrolls). But again I'm well open to suggestions to change them if someone has a better idea.
> 
> (Relic does have Detect Invisibility amongst his known spells btw) [/sblock]



 [sblock]
Haste. #1  level 3 spell IMO. Never ever leave home without it.

As for feats, extend is always a good general one. I find toppling to lose power as you fight larger and larger monsters, as there CMD is so much higher than CL+Int. It is amazing vs NPC's though.  Persistent is good for Save or Sucks like Charm person. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

jackslate45 said:


> [sblock]
> Haste. [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL]  level 3 spell IMO. Never ever leave home without it.
> 
> As for feats, extend is always a good general one. I find toppling to lose power as you fight larger and larger monsters, as there CMD is so much higher than CL+Int. It is amazing vs NPC's though.  Persistent is good for Save or Sucks like Charm person.
> [/sblock]



[sblock] Thanks. Haste swapped for Summon monster. 

I liked what I read of the persistent spell feat but would you really use a lvl 3 spell slot to learn charm person even if the spell requires 2 saves? And I don't think anything on this island is going to qualify as a person on this island!! I also have a Rod of lesser Extend ... 

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Feat suggestion: Bouncing.  Save or Suck spells hit a second target if the first succeeds on their save.

Or Reach.  It will make touch spells into close range spells for +1 spell level. Being a blind oracle limits the feat quite a bit, but Shocking Grasp as a 30' ranged touch is still quite nice. Vampiric Touch is another good spell for applying Reach to.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily returns to the lizard corpse and plunks himself down in front of it.  He helps himself to a chunk of liver larger than his own head and begins tearing into it messily, occasionally adding a handful of shambing salad to the meal.  He's overjoyed when he finds a nest of juicy grubs in some of the roughage.  "Lookings!  There is desserts, too!"  He pops the white, wriggling larvae into his mouth with evident enjoyment.

Once he's finally satiated, he cuts a section of lizard tail about as long as his arm and slings it over his shoulder.  "Later, I am smoke this over fire and make the hams of the snake.  It will going to be much tasty, I am promise!"  He looks around, oblivious to the fact that he's covered in various sticky lizard fluids, and that a small shrub's worth of leaves and vegetation are sticking to aforementioned sticky fluids.

"So ... which way is we go to now?"
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 78/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 9/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic asks Kalinn "Do you think the building would be a good place to rest? We can explore the nearby buildings as the day is still young, but we should do so with an eye to find a good place while the light is still good as I have much study ahead of me. And it looks like we have dinner dealt with."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"The lower level, at least, is empty. There are some corpses I didn't have time to search, and poking through the lizard's nest yielded this." She brings out the drinking horn. "Remarkably well preserved, considering the thing was using it for a chew-toy. There are upper floors that would need to be cleared, but this could well be a base of operations for our exploration."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Shall we take a look upstairs then? I can take a look at the amulet that Daylilly found and that horn of yours."

If no one protests the old wizard heads inside the building. He will try and identify the amulet and if Kalinn shows him the horn then also the horn praying each time for insight before he attempts to identify the item with Detect Magic. If the sickness returns he asks for the group to wait for him to recover before going anywhere else.

[sblock=Actions]Re-enter the building and Detect Magic on found items to identify with Spell Craft (Guidance cast first before each attempt so the first roll on Amulet will be +1) [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily seizes the old wizard as he passes on his way to the building.  With a worried look at the chunks of rock falling off the tower he says, "Elder Storyteller, I am not think that house is good for you to goings in.  I am think you the Darkchild's eyes is goods enough for you."

[sblock=OOC]With the Reflex save to avoid getting crushed by masonry, I don't think Relic wants to go in there.  Dunno if we want to bed down yet, but we probably want to do it near the boat when we decide to.  Otherwise, I think we've got a bit more poking around we can do.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]The brightness penalties of ongoing storm are too much for those detect magic/identify rolls to be effective out in the open. (They are on hold until you have settled as to where they are attempted.)

 The grey cobblestone buildings are mostly crumbled foundation walls with roofs missing.  Finding an intact building will take a search.  The shedding tower requires a reflex save of DC 12 to get across the debris field and into the building.  Off to the east, a few larger "interesting" buildings were seen while you were moving through the "standard housing ruins".

The day is still quite young.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC]Could Relic use Levitate to make an overhead protective bridge with the fallen boulders to cover his path to the doorway of the building and feather fall any falling rocks coming down? Relic can cast both of those spells at will. [/sblock]

Relic pauses at Daylily's touch while he thinks about the situation and the possible danger of falling rocks. "You have a point, Daylilly."


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Levitate: No.  Conservation of momentum when the second rock hits the first means both rocks continue downward at 1/2 speed, but then you are dealing with double the mass falling on you.  It is too close to the ground for the spell to compensate in time.

Featherfall: Yes, if you want to.  Difficult terrain is 1/2 movement.  Looking up exclusively while going across would be 1/4 movement.  The effect is to 1/2 the damage of the rock when it hits. Net gain, not really.

Option: Tie a rope to Daylily.  Relic Levitates, Daylily runs. The water ski trick.  Just don't swing wide when you get to the doorway!   Tandom water skiing is possible if you want to take Iosef at the same time. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"If the Darkchild does no think there is more in the house to looking at, I am think we should move.  Maybe we find more foods to kill and eats, uya?"


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra looks back at the party, after finally getting all his gear back together, before saying "I agree.  We have a lot to explore already.  We better be on our way."
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 75/78
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +5

Perception: +13
Initiative: +8

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (48/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 7..5hours 

Used Items: 2 charges of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye, blank
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 72/72
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 (28 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Ignoring the strange vision that interrupted his train of thought, Iosef nods in agreement. "Let's keep moving"









*OOC:*


 [MENTION=6700525]John479[/MENTION] : I think you meant to post int he tavern thread.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Very well, onward it is! Though I believe we should investigate the tower before we leave."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic follows the group in stormy silence.


----------



## Satin Knights

Deciding to ignore the tower for the moment and look for more trouble, the group heads out north in a slightly clockwise pattern where they can still see the edge of the island.  To the northwest is a tall, regal looking building that has fared better than others.  While the stonework is sturdy as a fortress, looking as if it could withstand an assault from the abyss itself, the crystal windows and dome have long ago shattered.  Between you and this structure is a grandiose lawn.  Not having a caretaker, this lawn has overgrown quite thick.  The vegetation is chest high, and likely to have several more carnivorous plants in it.  

Swinging your gaze to the north, the vegetation stops abruptly.  It is hard to see what is over there though, as the overgrowth is so tall in the foreground.  Quite a ways beyond, a shimmering dome about sixty feet high appears in the distance.  Light seems to bounce off of it in an ever changing pattern.

Far beyond the dome is another stone tower.  This appears to be one of the towers that was broken off and may be floating around the island. 

A little closer, two of the street lamps seem to be glowing with a pale blue light. [sblock=ooc]Since you didn't find a quiet place for Relic to do the identification work, both attempts failed and his sickness passes in a few moments.  They can be attempted again when conditions change.  Who is carrying the horn and necklace?  Is that person wearing the necklace?  [/sblock][sblock=maps]Overview 




Local




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Keeping his wit's about him, both Aradra and Shadow keep their guard up, ready for another ambush to happen.

He sees another blue light, and whirls his bow to point at it, thinking that the will o wisp was there.  However, when he sees that it is a pale blue orb on top of the light post, he lowers his guard...

_"Free my people or lose your lives starting with this delicious elf!"_

_I hearded the Trickster spawn say he is  want his friends to be free, and we will do this thing when we finds the  friends.  Because to makes the prisoner not prisoner, this is corrects._

_Another blue light?  Where all of these orbs shinning blue?? 

 _[sblock=SK]: since there is no insight in PF I am thinking a wisdom roll is needed here?  or is simply seeing them going to be enough?
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 75/78
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +5

Perception: +13
Initiative: +8

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (48/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 7..5hours 

Used Items: 2 charges of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye, blank
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 72/72
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 (28 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: Kalinn would take the horn back from Relic if he offered it, but wouldn't ask - she'd assume he's keeping it for future study.


----------



## Systole

Daylily notices Aradra whirl toward the lights.  Though utterly lacking in anything approaching proper manners, the barbarian does have a reasonably average intellect.  "Is that the prisoners-friend of Trickster Spawn?" he asks.  "Is this civilized thing, to put Trickster Spawn on top of pole?  For punishment?  I am not sure the reasonings for this."

He draws his sling and sends a hunk of rubble through the glass.

[sblock=OOC]Daylily will nail the glass with a sling stone.  I can roll attack, but it's out of combat, so he misses and someone tackles him, he's going to break the glass.

So these Precursors, they made will-o-wisps into streetlights?  That's kind of funny, actually.

Daylily has nothing to do with the amulet or the tusk.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 78/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 9/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic, holding onto the the magical items for now to study at a later date before returning them to their owners, watches with interest as Daylily seeks to break the pale blue lamps. He can't help but chuckle with admiration at his friends often surprising intelligence and insight. 

"I can float you up there if you prefer to use your hammer, Daylilly" he offers. "There is of course no guarantee that they will be grateful ... but I doubt they will attack us further if indeed we manage to free them from their prison."









*OOC:*


 Relic will cast Levitate on Daylily if he wants to float up and smash the Lamps with his hammer rather than taking potshots with his sling.


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily's sling shot shatters the glass globe.  With a roaring laugh of glee, a will-o-wisp darts out and spirals around the post, changing through all colors of the rainbow and reveling in its final freedom.   Moving forward towards the group slowly, it cautiously goes invisible.  You hear a voice call out, "To repay your gift of freedom, I give you one truth and one question answered."  

"The prisoners of magic and glass watch the prisoners of mind as they free the prisoner of old."


----------



## Systole

"I am not need the flying magics, Elder, but I am thanks for the offer."  When Relic suggests they may or may not be hostile, the barbarian shrugs.  It's simply not relevant to him whether they might attack.  Even enemies shouldn't be caged.

He snorts at the will-o-wisp's words.  "The makers of this place, they seems to likes much prisoner.  This place is good huntings ground for snake meats and tasty salads, but I am not likes this place any mores."

He looks to Relic to ask a question of the creature.


----------



## jackslate45

_ We solve one puzzle to get a hint to a much larger mystery. It seems this is not just going to be just search and rescue.  _

Walking over to Relic Aradra whispers "Ask about either the prisoners of the mind or the prisoner of old. I think we know what the prisoner of glass is." Nodding towards the point where the wsip disappeared earlier


----------



## jbear

Relic smiles broadly as Daylily frees the wisp. "Perhaps you should free the other one as well Daylilly."

Relic nods at Aradra's prompting and whispers in reply. "I fear whatever answer this creature gives us will only deepen the mystery. Don't you think we would be better to ask about the whereabouts of Sara? It says it watches. It must have seen something."


----------



## Satin Knights

It whispers back, "Not really.  I don't know this thing called sara."  Giggling at its freedom, it zips off in an erratic pattern.


----------



## jbear

Relic clears his throat. "Well ... it seems the creatures have good hearing, and they are as capricious as I suspected. Why don't you free the other one, Daylilly? I'll take care not to ask any question other than the one we wish to ask the creature."


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily leads the group up to the intersection that has another lit streetlamp.  Peering around the corner of the vegetation, one can see that the cliffs carve a deep dent in the rather round island.  While two broken globes can be seen in the distance, another streetlamp stands lit at the end of the next road that heads towards the cliffs.  
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily loads another chunk of rubble into his sling as he ambles down the road.  He cocks an eyebrow at Aradra.  "You wants to the practice the shoot this time, or no?"  He glances around, alert for more tasty things to kill.[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 78/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 9/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

With a shrug Ardara says "I have to be a little conservative with my bow's ammo, but I have something that won't break on impact at least. Save your sling's stone on this one."

He grabs at his combat survival knife at by his belt, and after moving forward to get a better line of sight to the ball, takes careful aim at the crystal at the top and flicks the dagger at his target.  

OOC: Deadly Aim + PBS with the dagger.  +12 to hit with 1d4+9 should break the ball.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn ambles down the road with the boys, watching in amusement as they take potshots at the lights to free the will-o-wisps.

OOC: Sorry - brain dead, nothing to contribute at this point.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The globe shatters and another will-o-wisp is free from its eternal prison. "Brother says I give you one truth and one question answered for my freedom.  So be it."  

"The machine of changes is broken and out of control."

[sblock=Daylily and Aradra]"Shh.  No, the ugly one." is heard from around the corner of the building to the southeast.  Shadow quietly growls.[/sblock]
Daylily, Aradra and Shadow get a surprise round action.
[sblock=combat]
 ??/?? ~ AC high ~ grateful Will-o-wisp

 ??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ multiple hidden foes

67/69 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily 
45/45 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~
75/78 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ 
72/72 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active 
58/79 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
80/80 ~ AC 23 ~ Frost ~ 
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic clears his throat. "I understand better this time. We can solve the riddle the last wisp gave us, I believe. So... Wisp ..."

Before Relic can ask his question violence shatters the calm around him.


----------



## Systole

Daylily cackles.  "Bwahahaha!  You need more learnings of Hunter in the Night to ambushes a Falshenaya clan!"  Dropping his sling, he draws his earthbreaker and moves to the corner of the alley.
[sblock=Actions]Free: drop sling.  Standard: Move to BJ69, drawing earthbreaker.   Hopefully getting some AoO's as they come out of the alley.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 78/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 9/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra moves forward to get a line of sight on the mysterious monsters, and shadow moves forward to help Daylily stem the flow. Aradra draws his bow during the walk, hoping the two can leave some for him. 

Shadow: move to BI 66-67
Aradra: move to BF 68
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 75/78
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +5

Perception: +13
Initiative: +8

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (48/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 7..5hours 

Used Items: 2 charges of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye, blank
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 72/72
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 (28 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The first skum steps out of the alley and takes a big swing with the broad side of his trident at the sack at Daylily's side.  But, Daylily was waiting for him.  With an overhand slam, Daylily nails the skum with his hammer, dropping him on the spot before it finished its swing. While Daylily is busy with the first skum, one of his partners steps up and succeeds where the first had failed.  Glass breaks and slices through the sack.  Out tumbles a little demonoid looking creature.  Wounded, it scampers a few feet on hands and feet before its wings unfurls and it takes flight, going around the first corner it can find.

Seeing the skum fall, the will-o-wisp moves to hover near Daylily.  "Treats! Teats! You feed me and free me!"

Another skum squeezes by the his falling compatriot to attack the wolf.  Sinking his trident into the wolf, he twists it for maximum damage.

the party is up
[sblock=combat] Daylily got in one AoO to great effect during the first sunder attempt, but didn't have a second or third.

??/?? ~ AC high ~ grateful Will-o-wisp ~ moved near Daylily

-12/?? ~ AC ?? ~ advanced homoculus ~ full withdraw

*-23*/<22 ~ AC low ~ green skum ~ unconscious ~ bleeding out
??/<22 ~ AC low ~ yellow skum
??/<22 ~ AC low ~ orange skum
??/<22 ~ AC low ~ blue skum
??/<22 ~ AC low ~ red skum
??/<22 ~ AC low ~ cyan skum
??/<22 ~ AC low ~ magenta skum


66/69 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily 
45/45 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~
75/78 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ 
62/72 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active 
58/79 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
80/80 ~ AC 23 ~ Frost ~
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra's jaw drops when he sees the creature from the night previous drop out of Daylily's sack. He stems his anger long enough to draw his wand, cast his spell to get infinite ammo for some time, and returns it to the safety of his bag. 

Shadow takes a bite out of the monster that attacked him. 

[sblock]
Swift: Quick draw wand of AA
Standard: Cast spell 
Move: Put in belt pouch
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 75/78
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +5

Perception: +13
Initiative: +8

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (47/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 7..5hours 

Used Items: 3 charges of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye, blank
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 72/72
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 (28 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily shoots a quick puzzled look at the will-o-wisp, but his attention is diverted by the breaking of the jar in his sack. "You makes my snackies run away! And my sacks is broked! GRAAAAAAAAAAH!"

[sblock=Actions]5 foot step west, rage, full attack. Attack whatever's moving, preference on the one that sundered the bag, followed by the ones further down the alley.

I realize rage is probably unnecessary, but Daylily's a little annoyed. He was gonna eat that![/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 78/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Lingering rage, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 8/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Shadow and Daylily both are highly effective in taking out the ambush party.  All three that they attacked have fallen and are bleeding out.  "Yippie!  Desert!"
[sblock=combat] 

??/?? ~ AC high ~ grateful Will-o-wisp ~ moved near Daylily

-12/?? ~ AC ?? ~ advanced homoculus ~ full withdraw

*-23*/<22 ~ AC low ~ green skum ~ unconscious ~ bleeding out
??/<22 ~ AC low ~ yellow skum
??/<22 ~ AC low ~ orange skum
??/<22 ~ AC low ~ blue skum
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ red skum
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ cyan skum
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ magenta skum


66/69 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily at BJ68
45/45 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~
75/78 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ lots of ammo if he gets a chance to use it
62/72 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active 
58/79 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
80/80 ~ AC 23 ~ Frost ~
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic is too far away to see the familiar escape Daylily's sack, though he does respond to the sound of the conflict. Shuffling forward he points to one of the remaining skum. "You! Kill your friends!"

He raises a bushy eyebrow as he hears the wisp's delight at the killing. "We would feed you well and often if you remained with us and answered many of our questions, Wisp"

[sblock=Actions] Move to BH66
Murderous Command on Light Blue skum if still alive (Will save DC 13)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Relic] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 6) Human Wizard 5/Oracle 1
HP: 45/45
AC: 14 (18 with Mage Armor) Touch 14 FlatFooted  11 (15 with Mage Armor)
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  Mage Armor (8 hrs? - time on island)
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +7
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Silent Image; Air Bubble; Cause Fear; Charm Person:USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Levitate
Bonded Ring: USED (Animate Rope)
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 2/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (47/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +3; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: Force Punch (5d4 force, 10ft knock back, DC 16).
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 8/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle (currently in waterproof scroll case for crossing): Magic Missile, Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Excited to have another chance to prove herself, Kalinn rushes forward to get into the fray, drawing a dagger and tossing it in a smooth motion as she closes.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to BH67
Standard: Throw Dagger (1d20+8=10) for Nothing.
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Iosef mutters at his armor as it slows him down on the way to the fight.  Moving up behind the wolf, he can only watch as the barbarian gets to have the glory of the fight.

Even though their comrades are falling quickly, the rest of the skum party step over the fallen bodies, moving up and focusing their attacks on the ugly elf.  Two of the skum stab their tridents at Daylily, with one penetrating his armor for a flesh wound.  The skum in the back of the pack stabs with his trident with anger, hitting his comrade in the back apparently because he didn't move out of the way in time for him to strike the elf. 

The party is up.
[sblock=combat]??/?? ~ AC high ~ grateful Will-o-wisp ~ moved near Daylily

-12/?? ~ AC ?? ~ advanced homoculus ~ gone out of sight

Unconscious creatures artificially shrunk to tiny size for display purposes only, so the don't clutter the squares too much.

-23/20 ~ AC 9 ~ green skum ~ unconscious ~ 
-25/20 ~ AC 9 ~ yellow skum  ~ unconscious ~
-21/20 ~ AC 9 ~ orange skum  ~ unconscious ~
-26/20 ~ AC 9 ~ blue skum  ~ unconscious ~ bleeding out
17/20 ~ AC 13 ~ red skum
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ cyan skum ~ hit with murderous command, failed
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ magenta/pink skum


72/81 ~ AC 16 ~ Daylily ~ Raging
45/45 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~
75/78 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ lots of ammo if he gets a chance to use it
62/72 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active 
58/79 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
80/80 ~ AC 23 ~ Frost ~[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra aims, and  fires.  His anger at Daylily seems to pass off onto the skum, as 4 arrows hit the mark HARD.

Shadow, seeing an attempt to take down a monster, takes a step closer to attack the one engaging Daylily.

[sblock]
Aradra: Full Attack on Magenta.  +12/12/+7.  1d8+10, first hit deals 2 times.  All hit.
Shadow: delay till Aradra slaughters Magenta, then attack Red.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 75/78
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +5

Perception: +13
Initiative: +8

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (47/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 7..5hours 

Used Items: 3 charges of Abundent Ammo.

Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye, blank
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 62/72
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 (28 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

After Aradra skewers one many times over, the wolf chomps on another.  When both of them drop, there is only one left to face the barbarian.

[sblock=combat]??/?? ~ AC high ~ grateful Will-o-wisp ~ moved near Daylily

-12/?? ~ AC ?? ~ advanced homoculus ~ gone out of sight

Unconscious creatures artificially shrunk to tiny size for display purposes only, so the don't clutter the squares too much.

-3/20 ~ AC 9 ~ green skum ~ unconscious ~ 
-5/20 ~ AC 9 ~ yellow skum  ~ unconscious ~
-1/20 ~ AC 9 ~ orange skum  ~ unconscious ~
-6/20 ~ AC 9 ~ blue skum  ~ unconscious ~ bleeding out
-10/20 ~ AC 13 ~ red skum ~ unconscious ~ bleeding out
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ cyan skum ~ hit with murderous command, failed
-27/20 ~ AC 13 ~ magenta/pink skum ~ dead


72/81 ~ AC 16 ~ Daylily ~ Raging
45/45 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~
75/78 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ lots of ammo if he gets a chance to use it
62/72 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active 
58/79 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
80/80 ~ AC 23 ~ Frost ~[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily steps toward the remaining skum, grabs it by its throat, and slams it to the ground. Before it can move, he reverses his grip on his hammer and brings the head straight down onto the creature's chest. There's an unhealthy crunching sound of multiple ribs caving in.

Ankle-deep in dying skum, the barbarian stops to examine his torn sack, now dripping with unhealthy preservative chemicals. "Lookings at this! It is all ruin! And my aunts was give me this before I leaved Jirago!"

He looks up to see Aradra glaring at him. He looks slightly embarrassed. "The jar of pickle was tasty-looking for good snack! Just because you was think it was not look tasty, this should not meanings _I_ has to be hungry."

[sblock=Actions]Drop rage, rage continues due to lingering rage, 5 foot step south.

Full attack: Replacing first attack with Knockdown Blow for 6 + prone (because I can), then second attack as normal (and hopefully vs. prone).[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 72/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Lingering rage, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 8/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Systole said:


> He looks up to see Aradra glaring at him. He looks slightly embarrassed. "The jar of pickle was tasty-looking for good snack! Just because you was think it was not look tasty, this should not meanings _I_ has to be hungry."




Aradra shakes his head. "I do not care what you eat. If you had eaten it last night, that would have been fine. I only care that you took something with us _that could report to someone our  abilities._ "

Drawing an arrow again from his quiver he says "We''ll discuss this later."


----------



## jbear

Relic is about to ask "what are you both talking about" but he clamps his hand over his mouth as he remembers the nearby wisp and the capricious glee with which it is likely to escape from its promise of answers. As his last consultation with the group went awry he thinks about which question to ask.

A truth told by first ... the prisoners of magic and glass, the wisps clearly, watch the prisoners of mind ... the skum and the other creatures of the sea whose minds are enslaved to some yet unknown power ... free the prisoners of old ... some ancient power of this place that the skum mean to awaken ... most likely the woman is part of that dark ritual ... if we find where that is happening we likely find the woman.

A truth told by the last ... The machine of changes is broken and out of control ... the machine of changes ... perhaps something to do with the storm that is interfering with the magic and causing the buildings to float ... broken ... out of control ...

"How can we fix the machine of changes?" Relic asks the Wisp suddenly pulling free from his stream of thought.


----------



## Systole

Daylily shrugs.  "Tell what to whose?  It is only flying pickle."  He gestures at the nearby will-o-wisp.  "Oyeh, you!  The one who is more smarter than your much more stupider brother, who make threat to us.  I am ask small favor of you, after you finishes the talking to Elder Storyteller.  You go to find the flying pickle snacky for us, yes please?"


----------



## Satin Knights

Of all the skum laying in a pile at Daylily's feet, only one looks to be beyond saving, with its eyeball hanging out on the end of an arrow.  For an organized search party, they seemed no match for the wild one, but had attacked with focused determination anyways.  

The will-o-wisp, hearing a question directed towards him, ponders and cycles through the colors of the rainbow for a moment.  "I have not seen them from my perch, but I have been told of that the puddles of silver hold the faces and special stories of the old ones." 

The wisp looks at the wild elf, "Places to see I have.  Things to do.  Revenge to feast upon!   But feed me he did.  Find.  Find I will."  Fully energized, it darts off, turning invisible as it flies away.
[sblock=oops]Roll was supposed to be -5, not +5, but it still might work.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra was ready to point out that the will o wisp had already did them it's favor, but to his surprise it agreed to find the homunculus from last night.

_Good, we won't have to track it down,_ Aradra thought to himself.  _We have more important things to do, like find in Sara.  _

Shrugging his shoulder and shaking his head, Aradra pulled out his own wand of healing and started taping Shadow with it. The wolf could sense something was wrong, and when Aradra finished Shadow licked the ranger, successfully not shocking both of them.

Aradra stood up and said to the rest of the party "It seems we need to say more about what happened last night.  We might also be able to solve some of mysteries so far."


----------



## jbear

"All right. Now is as good a time as any. What part of what happened last night are you talking  about? The seamonster in the lighthouse or the storm? Or both? Or the strange villagers?"

Relic having begun with questions quickly slips into a stream of thought which he verbalises almost inadvertently not allowing any time to respond to the questions until he has finished his rambling. "Now the wisps spoke a truth. As you said Aradra, it is not to difficult to guess the prisoners of magic and glass must be the wisps. They watch the prisoners of mind - the skum, the crazed sea creatures, maybe even the villagers whose minds have been enslaved by some evil power, probably the Beast Below- free the prisoners of old - some ancient power the skum mean to awaken - Sara may be a part of that dark ritual. The machine of changes is broken and out of control - the machine of changes is probably the cause of the storm that makes buildings to break and float and makes detecting magic such a sickening affair. Perhaps breaking this machine is what is needed to waken those ancient powers? To repair it we need to find puddles of silver -mirrors- talking mirrors of some kind who have that knowledge."

At last he draws breath. "What flying pickle snacky are you talking about Daylilly?"


----------



## Systole

"The bottle of flying meat pickle, in the store from the last night.  You and Arrdaras, you were not hungry, but I keeped it for it later.  And these Snaketouched, they come to steal my pickle.  And then my pickle is fall out and run away of my aunt's bag, which is now sagging and much wet."  He brightens up.  "But I send the Trickster-spawn to finding my pickle, so this is okay.  Arrdaras will being able to eat my pickle soon.."


----------



## rb780nm

"A fine job you did dealing with those blaggards, friends. I was, of course, covering our rear in case they had allies," Iosef says with a grin.

[sblock]Sorry about my absense - I must have missed an email from the forum...  Looks like I was unneeded though.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

rb780nm said:


> [sblock]Sorry about my absense - I must have missed an email from the forum...  Looks like I was unneeded though.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Yep - the last two fights Kalinn has done exactly . . . nothing. Starting to feel like the proverbial "teats on a boar!" [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

OOC: I am sure you 2 will have your  day in the sun. Archers have it easy when they can full attack from round 1. And Daylily hits like a freight train. That helps combat end quick. And I was really worried for the plant fight until we both crit. 

Aradra says nothing in response to Daylily for now, content at listening for Relic's response before chiming back in. He shrugs his shoulders at Iosef's comment before saying "I was taught to strike hard and quick.  I lost my best friend because of hesitating;  I dare not make the mistake again.". His hand traces over the long scar across his eye before going back to silence.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]Oh, I'm content! As a character, Kalinn would much rather be in on the action and I'm sure her pride is stinging more than a little. But as a player, fights ended quickly mean less use of resources and less damage taken .

Kalinn's been caught out of position in both of the last two fights, and she takes a round or two to crank up for a serious fight anyway since if she's going to buff she has to do it before she rages.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]With Daylily in the party, if you are waiting for a fight to go four rounds, you might have to wait quite a while. 

So, which way?  Northwest across the vegetation to the regal looking building? North to the cliff edge that is creeping into the island?  Northeast to the shiny dome?  South back through the housing buildings?   Northeast just a bit to the next "lamp post"?  Or off to the Southeast looks like there are a couple more big structures.  Or return back south west to snack on the big lizard some more.  [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Wells, unlesses you is going to talking to the dead Snaketouched ... _which is not proper_," Daylily says, with a glare at Aradra, "then there is more of the house to the south and the east. Which is also where the pickles goed."

[sblock=OOC]Daylily votes southeast, and will head that way unless reigned in. Also, not sure if it's worth looting these guys, but once again, Daylily doesn't care.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"Dead things should stay dead." Aradra says in response Daylily's glare. "I think we can both agree on that."  

Nodding towards the other two melee in the group he adds "Close quarters are not going to do me wonders. You want to take point on this one?  I'll cover the back for now "

OOC: Aradra can move to the back for now.


----------



## jbear

Relic chortles. "I hope you are not talking about the little fellow in the jar we left behind, Daylilly. We did leave it behind didn't we?" There is more amusement than reproach in the old man's voice.

"If you did bring it I would dearly like to follow it if we could. It might just head straight for its master"

Relic says this as he rifles through the bodies of the skum looking for clues that might be of importance, or even keys that might open doors that need opening.


----------



## Systole

"Eyuh, well, I was not want to leave good pickle behind, so I sort of keeped it with me, for eating later.  I was see it go to the south-easts, so we can following it that way."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

With a nod to Aradra at his offer to be rear-guard and scarcely a nose-wrinkle for his reek, Kalinn takes a place beside Daylilly and (assuming the rest of the crew is ready) moves off with the Elf in search of his pickle. p)
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Rounding the corner, intending to head south, you come upon a massive, inverse stepped structure.  The carved stone is cut in layered sections going down about ten feet each time.  There are stairs, spread out from each other to get down from one level to another.    Along to top, a sectioned off area looks like a bathhouse.  The pools, while murky, bubble under their own power.

Beyond, two crystaline domes stand, one quite a bit more massive than the other.   Further south, a triangular building that is partially crumbled stand next to a low round, fenced off area.

No one sees the pickle.  One of the will-o-wisps is hovering around a lamp post due south of you, seemingly having a conversation with the occupant.  Directly north of you, just a short ways away, is another trapped will-o-wisp.
[sblock=maps]Overview





local




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily shakes his shaggy head.  "The persons who make prisoner of these Trickster Spawn was _leugma vfo swut_, I swears.  What is the wrong with just use a torches?"  He steps northward and slings a hunk of rubble at yet another lightpost.
[sblock=OOC]Getting the closer one for now.  Was there anything of significance on the skum when Relic searched them?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The will-o-wisp squeals with glee.  When the party doesn't approach it, it comes to the party.  "Brother says I owe you a truth and an answered question for my freedom."  It ponders for a while.  "The prisoner's army grows.  Dig they do.  Breach soon they will."  It circles, waiting for a question.

[sblock=ooc]The skum only had tridents.  They didn't even have loincloths.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic starts at receiving such a clear truth. "How do we get to this place that they dig?"


----------



## Satin Knights

"If you fly, go north, then down.  If you walk stone, go west, turn right, go north, take stairs going down.  If you swim stone, go north and down in equal measures."


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra tries to map what he knows about the island, and where true north lies.  

Once he determines which way to was north., Ardara looks at Relic and asks "Alder gave you a way to recall spells of certain power, correct?  I might be able to map out the rest of this island now that the sun is higher in the sky. Otherwise if we wait a moment, I'll be able to recall enough power to cast the same mapping spell out again."

[sblock=Intent]
I forgot that the pearl of power was level 2.  Thought it was level 1 doh.

At any rate, Ardara is offering to map out the rest of the island.  If he uses the pearl he can cast another level 2 spell, but if Relic wants to use it for combat purposes, Aradra will memorize and cast it again.  

And being trained in Survival, Ardara knows where true north is..
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic nods. He produces the pearl given to him by Alder. When Aradra discovers he cannot use it he offers the other pearl of power for use.

[sblock=OOC]Go for it. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra nods his head in thanks as the pearl is handed river. Focusing hard on the spell he cast earlier, he feels the pearls power refresh his mind. With a smile he says"let's see what this island looks like"

[sblock=Intent]
Aradra remembers Eagle eye, and starts resting right away. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Oyeh!  Little smart brother!  Head ups!"  While Aradra begins casting the spell again, Daylily walks south far enough to hit the southern lightpost with a chunk of slung rubble.


----------



## rb780nm

As the spellcasters discuss their art, Iosef moves closer and takes up a protective position, ready to defend his allies.


----------



## Satin Knights

Using his magic to get a bird's eye view of the island, Aradra is able to find a few more details.  The island is about nine hundred feet in diameter.  To the south east, inside the low curved wall is several silvery pools.  To the north east, the tower is broken off halfway up the second story of the building.  To the north, over the edge of the cliff, a channel of sea water ebbs and flows towards the interior of the island.  A few people seem to be down near the channel, but from the vantage of about six hundred feet away, it is difficult to tell what they are exactly, or what they are doing.  Both domes look crystalline in nature.  All the buildings that looked as if they might have been living quarters are dilapidated enough that they are unsafe to enter much less thoroughly explore.  The inverse pyramid that bores down into the ground doesn't seem to give up any more secrets by looking at it from the air vs the edge.

As the glass shatters, another wispy prisoner has its freedom after centuries of captivity.  After circling around it's post a couple times, it flies high up in the air.  "Watch it!"  Aradra exclaims as he flinches. He got a very close look at the creature as it came right up under Aradra's sensor to see what it was doing.

Bored, it comes down to great you.  "Brothers say I give you a truth and an answer.  Hmm...  One must fly to sink safely."  Surprisingly, this one has a feminine voice.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=ooc]What are the dots on the building remains just a few squares southwest of us?  Is that anything or were you just parking unused Maptools tokens there?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Mistakes.  Parked tokens[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic wonders to himself what the difference between a female and male wisp might be. Shaking his shaggy head to clear his distraction he asks his question. "How long before those that dig release the Prisoner?"


----------



## jackslate45

Once he shakes the mental image of the close up will o wisp out of his mind, Aradra continue to look around the island, seeing as much as he can.  

Once he saw everything, he pointed (and nearly hit his hand on Iosef's helm) towards the south and says "Silver pools, near the edge of the island.  Also " pointing to the north now "The dig site.  I can't really count how many people are there, but I see movement down there.  I also see the stairs the wisp mentioned.  4 more buildings as well.  A broken tower on the north east corner of the island, and the 3 domed buildings we see now." pointing towards each in turn. 

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 75/78
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +5

Perception: +13
Initiative: +8

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (47/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 7..5hours 

Used Items: 3 charges of Abundent Ammo.  1 charge CLW

Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye, blank
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 68/72
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 (28 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

"The future I cannot see.  Knowing not, I cannot say."  Satisfied that was an answer, even if it was an unsatisfying one, she skerries off and disappears.


----------



## Systole

Daylily cackles at Relic.  "Hah!  The Trickster Spawn, they is speak with the tongue of the Trickster.  It makes me much happy to see that such thing thing is happen.  If the Tricketers is tricking, then the world is correct, even if the old stupids Builders make prison for Trickster Spawn."

He looks around as Aradra speaks, and his brow furrows in concentration.  "So ... there is another prisoners?  A big one, who is north and down?  So this is seem easy.  We go north and down, to the place where they digs.  And then we make free him.  And then we go have roast snake and go to home."
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 72/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 8/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"I think that would be a terrible idea Daylilly. It is likely the skum who are releasing the prisoner, our enemies. SO whatever they are releasing is likely to be very evil and much better staying put where it is. Though a visit to those who would free it would be a good idea. They are likely the ones who took the woman ... which is why we are here if you recall Daylilly, not to unleash an unknown evil upon the world."

He turns to Aradra and says "Silver pools you say? So the wisps weren't talking about mirrors! I say lets go there and pay a visit to these pools and see what we can learn about repairing whatever it is that is broken here."


----------



## Satin Knights

Heading south to the location of the silvery pools, you find another occupied globe.  Its occupant is just buzzing with excitement at the chance for freedom.  A crude, low wall encircles seven pools of silvery liquid.  A crumbling shrine to knowledge stands to the west of the pools.  Inside, a neatly stacked row of dead bodies is being plucked at by a couple of gulls.  On the crumbling walls hang several copper plaques.  Three of them seem to have been cleaned up this year.
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra moves around the structure to get a better look inside the shrine.  Figuring that Relic would be interested in looking at the silver pools, he points them out for the wizard, and nods to Shadow to follow Relic for the time being.

Upon seeing the shrine, Aradra immediately disregards it for the bodies laying out in a line.  Aradra stares at the bodies a second before shaking his head. Deciding that this was worth a closer look, Aradra moves forward in silence, taking a cursory glance at the wall to see if he could recognize the language or not.  Covering his mouth with the front of his shirt, Aradra kneels down next to the closest one, and starts inspecting them.

[sblock]
Unless, of course, if moving forward causes an attack...

Take 10 on the Perception check for a 23. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

As Aradra looks over the bodies, he notices a slight trace of silvery liquid in the folds of their clothes.  The bodies are quite malformed and grotesque, but very likely originally human.  It is quite possible that these are some of the missing villagers.  Their bodies have been magically altered though, starting on their path towards that of a skum like Estian. Their wounds seem to be from being beaten, and is looks like they died anywhere from a week to a month ago, some sooner than others.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn moves to cover Aradra as he examines the bodies, placing herself between the ruined building and the silvery pools that Relic is inspecting.
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Ah, yes the pools ... there they are"

Relic hurries forward and kneels next to them, walking around them. "I wonder, Daylily, if you could free that rather excited wisp from its prison. It must have been witness to all that goes on here."

[sblock=OOC]Which knowledge check should I make for the pools? Arcana? Or will I need to use detect magic to identify the magic going on?[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Once his inspection of the bodies was complete, Aradra muses over what he found. He seems to be talking more to himself, but it is just loud enough for Kalinn to hear.  

"Blunt attacks, painful.  And the silver in the their clothes, could it be from the pools?  Did they dip these creatures into the pond?  Relic! Please be careful over there." the ranger says, looking up towards the wizard as he inspects the ponds.  

Turning back to the villagers, Aradra continues his train of thought. "Also, why would they kill the villagers halfway?  Surely they could have used them to dig the creature bound below out.  Death appears between a month ago, and a week ago.  So different times of death, but they returned here for something.  What did that wisp say?  The puddles of silver holds the faces and stories of old?"


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Relic]The pools seem to be dormant right now.  Once activated, you think maybe your studies in spellcraft will help you determine what they do and how they do it without activating a detect magic.  The stone walls of the shrine might help a bit to block the blinding effects of the storm though for the other things you have on your list to do.
Being that you are on an island, you would think the air would be humid.  But, your skin is feeling dry and itchy.  It is just an annoyance, but the annoyance is growing.[/sblock][sblock=Frost]You are feeling quite jittery and jumpy.  Looking around, there isn't any danger that you can see, but you can't shake than ancy feeling.  You reach for your blade, _"Finally!  That writing on the copper plaques on the walls, it is ancient aklo.  I mean *real* ancient aklo.  What have you gotten us into?"_ All of this is rushing around in your head.  The others didn't hear him.[/sblock][sblock=Daylily]The wisp is bouncing around in its globe, changing all sorts of colors.[/sblock][sblock=Iosef]The smell of this place and the dead bodies is getting annoying. It is starting to make you cough.  That deep, gut wrenching kind of cough.[/sblock][sblock=Aradra]Shadow whimpers a bit.[/sblock][sblock=Shadow]Legs hurt.  Paws growing.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn falls into a half-crouch, grasping Hafísbíta's hilt in one hand and the sheath in the other and clearing about three inches of blade from the sheath. "Um, guys? I'm getting a really bad feeling about this. That writing looks like a _very_ old form of Aklo."

[sblock=Satin Knights]{{_Apologies, Honored Ancestor - I'm still getting used to this whole "spirit bound in my blade" thing. What's Aklo? And what does the writing on the plaques say?_}}[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Paying heed to Aradra's warning, Relic steps away from the silver pools idly scratching his skin at the back of his hand.

He heads over to the shrine to shelter from the storm. He takes a look around at the shrine, searching for anything that might reveal the nature of the pools  before settling down to try and identify the amulet and the horn once more.

 He pops his head out when he hears Kalinn's more insistent warning. "What is Aklo?"


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Frost]_{{Aklo is an ancient tongue of evil and madness.  It is often a second language of the drow and derro.  Gibbering mouthers, hags, aboleths, ropers and sinspawn all speak in the tongue of madness.}}_[/sblock][sblock=Relic]Not Sickened.  You are able to figure out that the horn is a Drinking Horn of Bottomless Valor. Ult Equipment p.292  It is a daily charged item that gives you aid, enlarge and heroism depending on how many charges are used at once.

Still missed on the amulet.  The blinding effect is reduced from +10 to +2, but the roll was not sufficient.  All you know right now is transmutation and abjuration energy and above caster level 2.

There are seven copper plaques in here.  All of them contain about a paragraph of writing, except the center one which has three.  The language you don't recognize.  Only three of the plaques have been cleaned.  The other four are still highly corroded with over time. 

As soon as you asked the question, you realized that Aklo is the language on the plaques.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

jbear said:


> He pops his head out when he hears Kalinn's more insistent warning. "What is Aklo?"




Kalinn looks . . . distracted for a moment, then shakes her head and focuses back on Relic. "Aklo is a tongue of evil and madness, spoken for long ages by abberations and denizens of the underworld."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra looks alarmed at Shadow's stifled whimper. Abandoning his thought process, Aradra goes over to the wolf and starts inspecting him. "You ok guy?"

The wolf, once realizing what his master was doing, presents his front paws to Aradra. The soldier starts looking over the paaz at once, looking for some sort of thorn.

[sblock=Edit]
SK, can we get a screenshot/official write up for the horn?  For those of us who do not have Ultimate Equipment yet.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily shrugs at Relic's admonition.  "We cans kill the Big Prisoner if you say to kill, but I will not leave anything in the cage.  If it is the evil, this is not import.  There is no thing that deserve to be in cage.  Deserve to be dead, yes.  Deserve to be cage, no."  To emphasize his point, he slings a stone at the will-o-wisp's glass globe.  "Hah, this is pretty one, like rainbow."

Daylily looks over at the pools dubiously.  "I am not like this thing.  It is not right for metal to look like drink and be cold."  He hunts around for some flat stones and begins skimming them off the surface of the pools.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 72/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 8/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Since the party did not approach it, the wisp comes over and hovers near the mouth of the shrine. "Visitors to the teachers of old I see.  Brother says I give you a truth, then an answer.  Let's see.  Ah..."

"Knowledge is painful to acquire, and sorrowful to retain." 

He looks at Daylily skimming stones off of the pool.  "I wouldn't do that if I were you."

"Oh oh, two truths.  Now what do I do?" The wisp turns pink, almost as if it were blushing.

[sblock=Shadow's paws]His front legs seem be getting a little longer and thicker.  The paws are getting bigger too.  There also seems tp be a bit of webbing growing between the toes.[/sblock][sblock=Drinking Horn]Drinking Horn of Bottomless Valor  ~ Weight 2 lbs.
This drinking horn is etched with scenes of glorious battle.  A fully charged horn has 3 charges—charges used are automatically renewed each day. So long as the horn has at least one charge remaining, it’s owner can command it to fill with mead or a similar alcoholic drink. A creature can spend one or more charges while drinking from the horn to gain the following benefits:
1 charge: The drinker gains 1d8 temporary hit points (as if from an aid spell), which last for 1 minute.
2 charges: The drinker gains 1d8+5 temporary hit points and is enlarged, as the spell enlarge person, for 5 minutes.
3 charges: The drinker gains 1d8+10 temporary hit points, is enlarged for 10 minutes, and gains the benefit of a heroism spell for as long as he is enlarged.
A creature must drink deeply from the horn to receive its full benefit. Using 1 charge is similar to drinking a potion—it takes a standard action and provokes an attack of opportunity (though certain abilities can reduce the action required). To use 2 charges, the drinker must spend a full round drinking from the horn, which always provokes and attack of opportunity. To use all 3 charges, the drinker must spend 2 full-round actions drinking from the horn.
PS. The original Horn of Fog written in the mod seemed utterly useless.  So, I replaced it.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

In response to Daylily's insistence on releasing the prisoner: "And if this prisoner is a god of evil? And we cannot destroy it? Do you remember the woman that flew above us and mocked us with her power down in the sewers? How helpless we were? 

I would have to try and stop you Daylilly. And you might have to kill me to stop me from stopping you. That would indeed be the saddest of days."

Relic looks deeply saddened by the thought. He listens to Daylily's reply but not wanting to argue with his friend he does not reply.

_________________________________________________________________________

"Evil and madness ... that does not bode well as to the purpose of this place."

He hurries over to Kalinn. "Here is your horn. Quite a magnificent object with considerable power."

Relic proceeds to explain to Kalinn quickly how to use the horn.


----------



## Systole

"Eh, I woulds not worry the much about it, Rainbow.  It is not likes the truths of the Trickster ever is very much helpful."  He looks down at the stones in his hands, and then drops them and guffaws.  "Well, except for the telling to me not throw stones at the metals puddle.  We catched you to not be tricky, there, uyah?"  You get the feeling the barbarian would good-naturedly elbow the will-o-wisp in the ribs if he could.

"Any the way, I am thank you.  And for the question, I am ask this time.  Where is the others of the cage Trickster Spawn, so we can make free them?  I am warn you, though.  I am not so smarts like Elder Storyteller, so if you tells a Trickster answer, maybe I am not find them."

To Relic he shrugs.  "This thing that is called evil, I am never have see it.  All thing in the world, they only do what is the nature of that thing.  If the doing is bad for me, then I must be struggle against it.  Maybe I win, maybe it win.  But always the stronger one is prevail, and this is natural.  To put a thing in a cage, this is not natural.  If it is right to kill the Big Prisoner, I wills do this, but I wills not put the Big Prisoner back into a cage."


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra notices the wolf's paws getting larger, and continues to soothe the wolf.  He does not seem to notice the conversation about Daylily freeing the chained beast.  Nor the conversation with Relic and Kalinn about the language on the plates.

He only seems to be comforting the wolf, trying to sooth its obvious discomfort.  However, it was not until Aradra noticed the webbing on the paw did the ranger stand up and walked straight over to Relic.  Aradra hesitates for a second before saying "I know every time you attempted to identify one of these items, it causes great pain, but can you see if there is something effecting Shadow?  He does not look right."

A clear concern shows on Aradra's face, clearly confused that his long time companion suddenly gained webbed feet paws.


----------



## jbear

Relic grimaces. "Oh, Grit blown to Eye! That does not look good!"

Relic continues to scratch at his skin absent mindedly. "This place. It must be where they change the villagers into skum. And it seems nearing the place is enough for it to begin. Come, bring Shadow into the shrine. It seems I have not been diligent in my study of languages. I can not understand what is written there, and I do not know the magic needed to decipher it either, damn my eyes!"

Relic hurries with Aradra into the shrine to cast detect magic on the wolf, offering a brief prayer before doing so. As he does so a thought occurs to him and he turns the magic onto himself where he has begun to itch. "Oh dear" he mutters.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn, hand still warily on the hilt of her sword, walks over to the shrine and looks intently at the copper plates.

[sblock=SK]{{_Honored Ancestor, do you_ read _ancient Aklo, or simply recognize it? Can you translate for me? We would end this threat if we are able._}}

(I'm headed to the lake and will be working up there all day. Her intention is to "read aloud" as Hafísbíta translates.)[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

"Nots so smarts indeed.  Asks questions his eyes can answer.  Very well.  I knows not where all my brothers and sisters are caged.  I see five on the road.  They see others I cannot see.  You freed one, I see. She blinks that you freed more." Disappointed that you are not as smart as the ones who used to come before, he vanishes and rushes off to enjoy his freedom.

[sblock=Frost]_{{I cannot read or speak that tongue.  I only recognize it as such.}}_[/sblock][sblock=Relic]Looking upon yourself and Shadow with magesight, you have been effected by the magics of the island.  It seems different for each of you.  While your skin is drying out and itching for water, Shadow's limbs are growing.  Although the paladin has not left the presumable safety of the road, his hacking and coughing does not sound natural either. Looking upon Aradra and Frost, they have not succumbed, but it may only be a matter of time.

Peering out of the shrine and into the blinding storm, it is not the aura colors of the silvery pools that seem to be effecting you.  It is something large and north east, beyond the pools. Keeping your breakfast where it belongs is easier this time.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"It's the island. Not the pools! It is changing us. My skin ... it needs water. The webs of Shadow's paws. That cough I hear from Iosef ... probably his lungs are changing. We can not stay long ..."

Hearing the wisp conversing with Daylily, Relic pops his head out once more. "Excuse me, good Wisp. You gave us two truths. Shouldn't you give us two answers as well? Otherwise it might cause an awful imbalance. An imbalance that might leaves us unable to free any more of your brothers and sisters ...."


----------



## Satin Knights

An invisible voice says, "No I shouldn't.  Freedom for one truth and one answer.  That is what they say."

"Oops!  That was another answer.  I did it again.  Trickster!!!"

On the road Iosef is still standing upon, he can see four more glowing globes to the west.
[sblock=maps]Road





Local





[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"Friends! This is not a wholesome place! Perhaps we ought to think about moving onwards?" The paladin calls from the road, pausing every few words to cough painfully.


----------



## jbear

"Yes ... we have been warned not to disturb the puddles  ... though they have something to do with why this place is ... broken. Faces in the puddles ... stories of the old ones that we cannot read. We can do little more here. So ... where to now?"

The myopic wizard looks to his companions for guidance.


----------



## jackslate45

"Didn't Adler give us scrolls that can help us? We also found some in that alchemists shop.  Can't we check those?"

Aradra seems intent on staying, seeing as them clues they have so far shown them that this is the place to be. 

OOC: We have two scrolls of comprehend language that seem a little too easily placed. Also, being trained in linguistics Relic can get the gist. I don't think we should leave just yet


----------



## jbear

Relic scratches his beard, then his cheek, then his arm ... "Let me check. I haven't had  good chance to actually see what I was given. I was hoping to do that when we rest tonight. You never know..."

He delves into his pack and pulls out his scroll case. He begins to rustle through it for a while and a few minutes later he pulls free two scrolls "Aha! Bless the Wind! I think these are the scrolls we found at that alchemist's house ... what was his name? Gerald? Anyway ... this should do the trick!"

He replaces one in the scroll case, seals it and puts the case away. Unfurling the scroll he reads the arcane symbols upon the page and touches his other hand to his throat, his ear and his mouth repeating the words "Lenguat Capiscat".

The scroll disintegrates into ash in his hands as the magic enters the wizard's body. With a determined look on his face he returns to the plaques and begins to decipher them one and all systematically. He does not read them aloud directly lest he unleash some unknown power though he will communicate to his allies the meaning of what he reads.

[sblock=OOC]For some reason I never noted them on Relic's sheet. I did have a recollection of them being given but had remembered them as being from Alder. When I went back to look at the page when Alder gave Relic the loot it wasn't there, so I thought I had mis-remembered. So, good memory, jack! Nicely done! [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The greatest philosophers of the learned colony of Nal-Kashel are buried in this graveyard. Deceased luminaries were interred in these pools, where their essences were absorbed by the magic of the reservoirs and their memories and likenesses were maintained. Students of Nal-Kashel blood may summon the simulacrums of deceased lecturers to witness their most important and famous lessons.  Once the pools are energized with the blood of Nal-Kashel, one reaches their hand into the pool, giving a piece of themselves and calls forth a professor by his name and title.  Freshmen are not permitted to activate or view these lectures.

 Aulus
Observant Councilor Most High
His speech on solar calculation, Lesson 3 of 6.

Gr...aindal 
Hi.. Coun....or .. ..an.. .......
His speech on ..an.. at....... .. .....fu. ...uat....

Mor...t.l 
Co...i..r of B...in.. 
His t...hi... on lo.. ...m co...ne...t, Lesson 12 of ...
 
Ossoryol  
Master of Lenses & Optics
The Master’s final lecture on celestial alignment, Part the All.

Pi..reas..l 
....er Man..ul..or
... to l.. th..u.h ...th, Lesson 8 of ...

..rim..l 
Mas..r Ph..i..an
Susta....g p..pe..al ...ic. ...ou.. necr..ntic .......s, Lesson 4 of 6.

Erinthander 
Grand Provost of Spheres & Glyphs
His platform on the implications of solar sigils & wards, Lesson 2 of 3.

The layers of corrosion on four of the plaques make deciphering them too difficult at the current time.​


----------



## jbear

Relic frowns as he makes sense of the script. "So ... we are standing in what seems to be a university graveyard. The professors were buried in those pools. By dropping blood in them and saying the professors name with your hand in the pool you can call one to give a lecture of some sort. Presumably with that knowledge we could repair the Machine of Changes."

He looks at the nearby bodies, and then the pools. "The blood has to be Nal-Kashel ... so I doubt we count. Yet." He scratches his skin irritation some more. "These bodies however ... may still have some blood in them. Whoever puts there hand in the pool has to give something of themselves ... is that something we wish to do? And when I say we, I guess I mean me."

He stands up straight, cracking his back with a sigh. "If it is, we will need to look for the names that mark the pools in some way. Perhaps the weeds have grown up and cover them. There must be a way to tell who lies where."


----------



## rb780nm

Approaching the others, Iosef says "Perhaps we should find and assess the machine first - so that we may know who's wisdom to call upon?"


----------



## Systole

Daylily looks to the dead bodies, then to the pools, then to the writing on the plaques.  He starts to express himself in Venzan, but the words have difficulty coming to him, so he shrugs and switches to Elven.  _"Ay, Elder Storyteller, I know ye oft believe that all yon scribblings we uncover contain some vast wisdom, and mayhap they sometime do.  But in this case, bare your eyes!" _ He nods to the bodies.  _"I don't rightly ken wha'ever magicks these are, but it looks tae me as though any blood will do, in that someone were using the Snaketouched fer it, if yon bodies are any clue.  And personally, I'm nae keen on any of us opening our veins near those wicked silvery waters, but there's a great heap of Snaketouched 'round the bend, it's nae as if their blood is doing them aught good at the moment."_


----------



## Satin Knights

Having a better understanding of the purpose of the pool now, Aradra is sure that these bodies here have already been spent to power the pool previously.

The stone lip of the vessels that hold the silvery pools is bare and featureless.  The depth of the pools and if they interconnect below ground is indeterminable without foolhardy action.


----------



## jbear

Relic nods. "Yes ... you're right, Daylilly. Good thinking. You are talking about the skum that tried to ambush us, of course. Maybe you could fetch us one of the bodies. We could try it out I guess. See what happens."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Whatever we're going to do, let's be about it. I mislike this place, and it seems to mislike us just as much." Kalinn bout of nerves from earlier seems to have passed; she stands straight and watches the surrounding area for further ambushes.
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily nods and ducks around the corner.
[sblock=OOC]Going to fetch two skum bodies and drag them back to the pools.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

When Daylily arrives back with the two bodies Relic takes out his sickle and slices open the palm of one of the skum's hand. "Let's try this first pool" he says indicating for Daylily to bring the body over to the first pool walking back towards them from the shrine.

He takes out paper and ink, ready to transcribe notes of what is said by any apparition. 

When the bloody hand spills into the pool Relic says the name "Aulus, Observant Councillor Most High"

If nothing happens he then says "Ossoryol, Master of Lenses and Optics" and finally "Erinthander, Grand Provost of Spheres and Glyphs" 

If this is not met with success he will ask Daylily to drag the body over to another pool and repeat the process systematically until some type of reaction is caused.


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily jogs off, committing the explorer's sin of splitting the party.  The slow holy man in a tin can doesn't even try to follow along.  Getting to his destination, he does find the skum search party as he had left them.  A crumpled mass of flesh.  Tossing one over his shoulder, and dragging another by his arm along the road, he is able to return without being accosted himself.  The one he was dragging has a bit of road rash, and left a smear on the stone road most of the way, but that should wash away with the next rain.

Relic uses his sickle to slice open the palm of the skum over the first pool.  After the first drop of blood hits the pool, a silvery tentacle rises up and grasps the skum's body.  Relic jumps back, startled.  A ripple of black energy crackles over the body, as the last of its life essence is drawn into the pool. Relic calls out from a distance, "Aulus, Observant Councillor Most High", but the tentacle only wriggles and continues to feed.  After the pool finishes its feasting, the tentacle tosses the body back five feet, discarding it.  The tentacle sinks back into the silvery pool, which now has a more mirrored appearance, and lies placid and apparently now awaiting the second step and a command.

[sblock=ooc]Okay, who is going to stick their own hand into the pool to activate it?  Bwahaha!!![/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

With a flourish Aradra draws his bow when he saw the tentacle reach out, but when it claimed the dead skum he lowered his loaded arrow to point at the ground.  Once the pool settles, he says "OK, so that was creepy."


----------



## jbear

Relic frowns. "We will need too many bodies to figure out how this disgusting invention works by trial and error. Perhaps we should free a wisp or two and ask them about the names that correspond to the pools and what exactly happens to the person who sticks their hand in the pool. I don't really fancy putting my name in the pool and getting a name wrong."


----------



## Systole

"And now the magicks say for the Elder to putting his hand in?" Daylily says with a disgusted grimace.  "I am not think this is good magicks, Elder.  I am not want use this thing more.  If this is necessary, then I am say we tie a Snaketouched hand to a stick, and then pokings the stick into the metal-water from many paces aways.  We fool the magicks one times with the blood, so we cans probably fool the second times with the hand."

The barbarian spits on the ground.  "But this is fouls magicks, Elder Storyteller.  It make stink of walking death to me.  I knows my name is new to me, and I knows I am not the too much smart, but I am think we is should leaving."


----------



## jbear

"Yes. Foul magic indeed. I have a feeling a living hand must enter the pool and that whoever places their hand must speak the name. But we do not know which is the right pool ... or what happens to the person who enters their hand. If we could free another wisp or two and they can tell us this ... I will take the risk. I would understand how to repair this machine of changes."


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Frost]{{If the pools are meant for students, and calling a professor by name and title is required, and they are not labeled, then any pool should be able to call any 'professor'.  Also remember the truth of the wisp, _"Knowledge is painful to acquire, and sorrowful to retain."_ }} echos in her mind.[sblock=ooc]Winterbite makes a wonderful clue-bot! [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"I fear that we must take this risk. But if you'll permit me, I'll place myself in danger in your stead, friend." Iosef says, removing his glove and truning towards the pool.









*OOC:*



I hope everyone sees the lecture, not just the volunteer...

If noone stops him Iosef will plunge his hand in and repeat the command Relic used


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=SK]_{{My thanks, Honored Ancestor, for your guidance.}}_

[sblock=OOC]Indeed! Dragons be smart [/sblock][/sblock]

Kalinn's look becomes thoughtful - and somewhat distracted - as Daylily and Relic speculate about the pool. "If the pools are meant for students, and calling a professor by name and title is required, and they are not labeled, then any pool _should_ be able to call any 'professor'. Also,  didn't one of the wisps say, 'Knowledge is painful to acquire, and sorrowful to retain?'"
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

After removing his gauntlet, Iosef steps forward and kneels before the pool.  Placing his hand in to the pool, he calls out,  "Aulus, Observant Councillor Most High".  The silver congeals around his hand, grasping it tightly as a wave of black, crackling energy washes over the paladin. Iosef is wracked with pain.
[sblock=in aklo for Relic]Two languages assimilated.  Pansy light lover language rejected.  Humanoid tongue chosen.[/sblock] 
Once that statement is made, the silvery liquid releases Iosef and starts to form a humanoid shape.  The ears are kind of pointy like an elf's, but the eyes are wide and oblong.  The fingers appear to be webbed as well.


"The placement of planets in the night sky is governed by physical laws of gravity, momentum and mass. These can be observed and measured ... The Orrery can pierce the veil of these physical laws through the applications of magic to more accurately measure and predict placement of bodies.  For when you are attempting interplanetary teleportation, mere seconds can leave you in the void wake of a departing planet, or on a direct collision course with your momentum going it the wrong direction. ... Careful choice has to be maintained when using observation magics in the understanding of said magics' mechanics, and if they approach or exceed the speed of light, causing the delay of the observation to change. The forth, eleventh and thirteenth dials control precision and focus ... And so, careful observation of the universe around us has been shown to enable us to bend the laws of both physics and mystics by pitting one against another in order to create finer predictability and precision.  This concludes lesson three of six."

The boring, long winded, half hour lecture leaves you with the sense that a master machine on the island, called the Orrery of Nal-Kashal is the machine in question.  It has the power to warp both physical and mystic laws that you thought were immutable.  While this lecture made a few comments on the controls and how to tweak effects, it did not cover the basic operation principles of the machine.

The humanoid form melts away as the mirror like shine fades from the liquid.  As the puddle is about to settle, it takes on a purple tinge of color.  It rises back out, but this time in an nondescript, huge blob form.  Oozing over the side of the basin it is in, it starts approaching you.

The party is being approached menacingly (maybe)...
[sblock=Relic]The color is off, but it looks like a black pudding.  Slicing a black pudding only splits it in two, making two of them to fight.[/sblock][sblock=Aradra]It's a Black Pudding.  Very Dangerous.  Its acid, via slam attack or being attacked itself, eats all organics and metals, including damaging weapons.  Slicing it only makes two to fight.  It can create suction to climb walls or resist bull rush repositioning.[/sblock][sblock=combat]
???/??? ~ AC ?? ~ blob ~ moved
60/69 ~ AC 16 ~ Daylily
45/45 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~
75/78 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra 
68/72 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active 
53/79 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
80/80 ~ AC 23 ~ Frost ~         
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

The first instinct that runs through Aradra's head is to get out of here. "Retreat!  Get away from that thing!  It will destroy your melee weapons if you attack it!  Worse yet, it will split it if you cut it. Your swords are useless against this thing!"

Taking his wand it, he recharges his quiver with unlimited ammo, but instead of placing it in his bag, he hold onto it and runs back towards the wall.

Swift- draw wand
Standard - use wand for ammo (including blunt arrows door)
Move - strategic Retreat to EA 95

Shadow waits for the rest of the party to go

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 75/78
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +5

Perception: +13
Initiative: +8

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 7..5hours 

Used Items: 4 charges of Abundent Ammo.  1 charge CLW

Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye, blank
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 68/72
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 (28 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=P.S.]Piercing damage is useless too.  I goofed and left that out of the knowledge checks for Relic and Aradra.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic opened his mouth and raised his hand towards Iosef as he reached towards the pool, but his poor vision had left it far too late to do anything about it. He watches tensely as a figure forms.

He starts at Kalinn's comment as to the nature of the pools wondering how she could know such a thing, but the lecture has begun and Relic believed it may contain important clues that they might need to repair this machine. He quickly took a piece of parchment and his quill and ink and began making tiny, succinct notes as he listened. He made no comment as the lecture concluded. 

_The Orrey..._ he thought, wondering where they would find it and whether listening to any further lectures would prove more insightful or not. He would suggest the others leave him there to study if the island was not such a frightfully dangerous place. And then he saw the blob.

"Aradra is right! Swords are useless against it! I think it might be a Black Pudding! It needs to be crushed!!"

Having no desire to fall prey to the creature Relic retreats while he fumbles for his other Pearl of Power, drawing the power from it to reform the threads of spent magic within his mind.

[sblock=Actions] Move 30ft to EF 101
Standard: Use Pearl of Power level 2 to Recharge Summon monster II [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily rolls his eyes as he watches the paladin put his hand in the pool.  During the lecture, Daylily lays down in the shade of the nearby building and dozes.  As the lecture wraps up, he gets back to his feet, in time to see the ooze rise out of the pool.  

"I was say this is fouls magicks," he repeats.  "Come the back away, Elder.  I think it is not move so fast."  The barbarian circles around to the north, slinging a stone at the creature.  "The Trickster Spawn was make lie," he mutters.  "I should haves thrown _more _stone at this thing."

[sblock=Actions]Daylily is creeped out by this thing and does not want to touch it if possible.  He'd prefer to kite it around while slinging stones at it.  (OOC: Systole the player knows it moves 20', but I think that Daylily the character could probably guess that even Relic is faster than it is.)

Actions: Put away earthbreaker.  Move to about 30' north of the ooze while drawing sling.  No rage.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 72/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Sling
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 8/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn moves well back from the thing oozing from the strange pool, half drawing _Hafísbíta_ before the import of Aradra's warning sinks in. _{{Apologies, Honored Ancestor. This is a fight you'll have to steer clear of.}}_

She slams the blade back into the sheath. Her face contorts as she once more unleashes the scream that is her best weapon not requiring her to touch the thing.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to DT97
Standard: Ear Piercing Scream (3d6=14) (DC13 FORT Save for Half Damage)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

As Frost tries to backup, the blob lashes out with a tentacle, but the tentacle bounces off of her armor instead of wrapping around. After she moves away and screams, the blob recoils slightly from the screeching woman.

Iosef and Shadow still up...
[sblock=combat]
-14/??? ~ AC ? ~ huge blob ~ moved ~ AoO taken
60/69 ~ AC 16 ~ Daylily ~ moved ~ sling in hand
45/45 ~ AC 14 ~Relic ~ moved to cliff's edge
75/78 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ moved and used wand
68/72 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active 
53/79 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
80/80 ~ AC 23 ~ Frost ~ moved and screamed
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef moves to the south, placing himself between the pudding and Relic. Lowering his sword, he concentrates on the movement of the creature - watching for signs of impending attack.









*OOC:*



Move to EB,102
Total Defense


----------



## jackslate45

Not wanting to be near the monster, Shadow retreats by his master


----------



## Satin Knights

The blob of purplish grey pudding slops over the edge of its container and pursues its nearest sources of food.  A large tentacle lashes out, grabbing up and squeezing the dead skum.  A second tentacle lashes out a the walking thin can, just bouncing off of his shield instead of engulfing it.  As the pudding reels in its first prey, the body sizzles and dissolves in a pool of goo.

the party is up
[sblock=actions]5' move, two slam attacks on different foes.  Successful slam give a grab attempt as well. Missed by 1, only because of the total defense. [/sblock][sblock=combat]
-14/??? ~ AC ? ~ huge blob ~ 5' ~ two slams, skum grabbed
60/69 ~ AC 16 ~ Daylily ~ sling in hand
45/45 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ at cliff's edge, only forward tentacles in sight
75/78 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ abundant ammo
68/72 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active 
53/79 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
80/80 ~ AC 23 ~ Frost ~
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"There is little I can do to hurt this thing!" Iosef calls to his allies. "But perhaps I can keep it occupied while you kill it." Attempting to attract the pudding's attention, the paladin kicks a clod of dirt at it while whistling loudly.









*OOC:*



Standard: More Defense!
Move: "Manipulate" the ground 
Free: Speak/Whistle

I'm not really expecting this to do a lot to distract a mindless creature like the pudding, but this sort of foolhardy self-sacrifice is right up Iosef's alley.


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra takes careful aim, ensuring he draws the blunt arrows that would be most effective against this monster, and opens fire...

Full round attack
Move back 5'


Shadow is delaying 
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 75/78
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +5

Perception: +13
Initiative: +8

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 7..5hours 

Used Items: 4 charges of Abundent Ammo.  1 charge CLW

Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye, blank
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 68/72
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 (28 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn stands firm now, intent on making the most she can of Iosef's self-sacrifice. Once more, she focuses the sonic force of her scream on the heaving blob.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: None
Standard: Ear Piercing Scream (3d6=10) (DC13 FORT Save for Half Damage)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Oops! That's the cliff edge..." mumbles Relic. He takes a step away from the drop. He can't see the bottom, but he imagines that is a good thing.

He then focuses his mind and begins summoning something big and blunt to lay into the pool  of lethal pudding.

[sblock=Actions] 5ft step to EE100
Full round action: Summon Monster II to Summon an Small Earth elemental next to Black Pudding (between himself and the pudding of course)

Just to let you guys know that I have my final exams coming up and so I will likely be posting very sporadically from here on till they are finished (Wednesday 7th). Relic will just move away from danger, trying to circle around closer to where Daylily went if he can. 

Earth elemental will stand and pummel with power attack for as long as it survives. 
Stats: [Adjustments for Augment Summoning feat]
N Small outsider (earth, elemental, extraplanar)
Init –1; Senses darkvision 60 ft., tremorsense 60 ft.; Perception +4
DEFENSE
AC 17, touch 10, flat-footed 17 
hp [17/17] 
Fort [+5], Ref –1, Will +3
Immune elemental traits
OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft., burrow 20 ft., earth glide
Melee slam [+8 (1d6+6)]; 
Special Attacks earth mastery (+1 atk vs creatures touching ground)
[Atk with Power Atk vs Pudding touching ground : +8; 1d6+8]
STATISTICS
Str [20], Dex 8, Con [17], Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11
Base Atk +2; [CMB +6; CMD 15]
Feats Improved Bull RushB, Power Attack
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

While the paladin stands his ground directly in harms ways, the archer pummels the creature with four accurate shots.  The screeching woman inflicts more pain on it as well, but distance is starting to lessen the effect it appears.  The elderly man is spending his time calling upon elemental forces to fight this battle for him.

Daylily still has his actions
[sblock=combat]
-64/??? ~ AC ? ~ huge blob ~ 5' ~ two slams, skum grabbed
60/69 ~ AC 16 ~ Daylily ~ sling in hand
45/45 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ at cliff's edge, only forward tentacles in sight ~ casting
75/78 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ abundant ammo ~ full arrow barrage
68/72 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active ~ delay
53/79 ~ AC 27 ~ Iosef ~  full defense
80/80 ~ AC 23 ~ Frost ~ screamed
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily slings a bullet at the beast, but remains wary and ready to charge in case things get out of hand.
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 78/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Sling
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 8/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 2
Sling bullet, 1[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Not satisfied with the mere morsel of the skum, the pudding continues its hunt.  Two tentacles of purplish goo swing out at the brave paladin.  The paladin's defensive posture saves him once again from an agonizing death as he just barely brushes aside the onslaught with his shield.

An earth elemental arrives and pummels the massive blob with fists of stone.

party up
[sblock=ooc]I am off to a dentist appointment and other errands, so I won't be back until after sunset.[/sblock][sblock=combat]-78/??? ~ AC ? ~ huge blob ~ 5' ~ two slams missed

60/69 ~ AC 16 ~ Daylily ~ sling in hand
45/45 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ near cliff's edge
13/13 ~ AC 17 ~ ~ Earth elemental ~ slam (Did 2 more damage due to power attack)
 75/78 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ abundant ammo ~
68/72 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active ~ delay
53/79 ~ AC 27 ~ Iosef ~
80/80 ~ AC 23 ~ Frost ~
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra opens fire, hoping that the barrage will destroy this ooze creature.

Full round attack with Blunt Arrows.
Move back 5'


Shadow is delaying 
[sblock=Aradra Stats]

*Aradra Longstrider *

AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 75/78
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +5

Perception: +13
Initiative: +8

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 7..5hours 

Used Items: 4 charges of Abundent Ammo. 1 charge CLW

Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye, blank
[/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 68/72
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 (28 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The continued pummeling of Aradra's arrows bursts the pudding after the second shot, causing it to lose cohesion and melt into the ground.  Iosef's shield is splattered with the acidic goo and sizzles a bit.  The goo seems to simply slide off of the elemental without harming it.

[sblock=ooc]Hurray! You survived.  But, you lost your second skum which was consumed by the pudding.  I will update the opening post in a bit.  You have learned some information that will give you a bonus later, but not the specific info you were looking for.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"My thanks for your assistance, friends. I will have to invest in a mace or hammer when next we visit a market."


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra picks up his wand, resets it into it's holder, and goes over to stare the pools again.  Once everyone recovers from the incident he turns towards the others and says "Since we have two more to go, I think we should  get a better vantage point. If summoning the past requires us to kill these creatures everyttime, I would like to have the high ground against it. Have one person summon the professor, then climb atop something, and we fight the creatures.  "


----------



## Systole

Daylily seems surprised.  "This wicked magics, that only make boring talks and then calls the not-natural beast ... you wants to use twice more times?"  The look on his face is priceless.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 78/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 8/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 2
Sling bullet, 1[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"Sometimes we do things because we have to, not because we want to.  Who ever was here used this pool at least 3 times.  I am curious to know why."


----------



## rb780nm

"We should move the last body back, so that the next creature to attack us cannot get at it so readily. Lend a hand Dailylilly?" Iosef says as he grabs one of the bodies under it's arm and begins dragging it away from the pool.









*OOC:*



Heading for DZ,94 - looks defensible.


----------



## Satin Knights

Iosef grabs the spent body by the arm and it stings and sizzles as he hangs on, trying to lift.  Instead of lifting the body, the skin and muscle peel from the bone.
[sblock=ooc]Going to need a spatula to move that one. If Iosef wasn't an aasimar, he would be taking more acid damage.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

With a whistle, Iosef drops the corpse and shakes the acidic residue from his hands.









*OOC:*



Just when I think I've had a good idea... Thank dad for my angel blood


----------



## jbear

Relic levitates upwards and pulls himself onto the top of one of the shrine's columns. "I'm going to watch the show from up here I believe." He settles down into a comfortable position and takes pen, parchment and ink out once more. 

"We will need another body to feed to the pools. If someone is going I would suggest they take some company."

He frowns as his elemental collapses back to the earth and dissolves away. "I would have sent my friend with you but it seems they are always slow to the party and quick to leave. I need to remedy that. If any of you would like to join me up here, say the word."

[sblock=Actions] Levitate up and pull himself over to ED 99 on top of column.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily grunts and shakes his head dubiously.  "I will got get the more dead Snaketouched ... but I am think this is not being good ideas."  He trots off to fetch more corpses for the ritual.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 78/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 8/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 2
Sling bullet, 1[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily jogs off to get a couple more bodies.  Iosef tries to keep up, but his armor is not meant for sprinting, or even jogging.  The cough is also making this exertion of energy difficult. He is able to at least keep Daylily in sight as the barbarian grabs another two corpses to fuel the strange device.  Another trailing smear of blood is left upon the white stone road as the elf returns.  This time, he drops one near the grey pit, and places the other by the bodies that were laid out like cord wood.

[sblock=ooc]Who is going to stick their hand in this time? [/sblock][sblock=Relic]The winds of the storm don't batter you getting on top of the wall of this little shrine, but if you strayed out over the cliff maybe twenty feet or up another thirty feet, you run the risk of being swept away in the orbital current.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Taking out his rope, and tying his grappling hook to it, Aradra takes aim and throws it to the top of the monument(+14 to hit it at ED100, I think I'm good  ).  He tugs it a couple times to ensure that the it was set properly, and turns towards the other "I will activate it after you guys get up there.  I can climb up it quickly, and we can mount an offensive from here."

He motions to Shadow, and leads the wolf to a point behind the monument, out of view of the pools.  Once everyone has taken a position safely on top of the monument, Aradra puts both his bow in the quiver, and removes his wand from it's sheath, placing it in the safety of his bag. He then takes out his dagger and cuts open the body Daylily laid near him, and prepares to feed it to the pool again.


----------



## Satin Knights

The grey puddle, which by the way is a little lower in the vessel now, lashes out again after the first few drops of blood, grabbing onto the corpse with its tentacle.  A wave of black, crackling energy washes over this body, just like the last one.  Once done feeding, and back to a mirror like shine, the tentacle tosses this body aside as well.

The silver puddle is still and awaiting a command.

[sblock=Aradra]Repeat from your knowledge check before: It can create suction to climb walls or resist bull rush repositioning. [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic says: "So who is the lucky one who is going to stick their hand in the pool?"

When someone volunteers he consults his notes and calls out with the next name and title on his list.


----------



## Systole

Daylily shakes his head and says to Relic in Elven, _"I'll fetch yon ended Snaketouched for ye, Elder, but there's nae earthly force that could compel me to so much as wave a wee finger in that direction.  I'd fain coat my loins in bear fat and run skyclad through a cavern full of razor bats than get a half step nearer that unnatural thing."_


----------



## jbear

Relic smiles. "Yes, I can understand that." He packs away his things quickly but leaves the pack on the column of the shrine. He floats down gently to the ground like a feather in a gentle breeze (away from the cliff) and walks over to the hungry pool. 

He kneels with a groan, back popping loudly, and submerges his hand in the silvery liquid.
"Ossoryol, Master of Lenses and Optics" he calls through the pain. 

Once finished he makes his way swiftly back towards his post and rises back up to the column where he begins taking notes from the new lecture.


----------



## Satin Knights

Knowing what is coming, the old man bravely plunges his hand into to silvery liquid and calls forth the simacrulum of the ancient professor.  Relic endures the wave of black, crackling energy as it washes over him.  After the figure forms, Relic retreats to the relative safety of the shrine's wall.  The vantage point is too far off for him to see the lecture, but the whistling wind behind him does not interfere with Relic's listening.  Aradra and Daylily, from their vantage point on the shrine wall with Relic, have to strain to hear all the words.  [sblock=Relic in aklo]Seven languages assimilated.  Choosing primary.[/sblock]

The key to optics is clarity.  Clarity and a minimum of distortion.  For all mediums that light, or any information for that matter, passes through has an affect on that which is traveling through it. ... 

Too many words seem to be being thrown about by this silver thing.  Daylily's mind is not liking them at all.  His head is inflating a bit, the eyes drifting outwards slightly, and his nose flattening in. Daylily's headache is annoying, but only in a hangover kind of way.

The lenses of the machine are focused by ... stacking interchangeable lenses is possible, but again, care must be taken to minimize magnifications of distortions.  ... and that concludes the lecture.  
[sblock=ooc]Okay, the great machine uses lenses.  But this lecture didn't cover maintenance of the the machine.  It covered the theory of focus.[/sblock]

After the professor finishes his grand lecture, which was luckily only a half hour, he sinks back into the pool.

The puddle starts to expand slightly in the middle, slowly rising up and turning crimson red.  

Then with a pop, the blood bubble bursts and sinks back down into the dull grey.


[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn watches the proceedings intently from her post nearby, counting on her mountain-born fleetness of foot to carry her to a smart distance should anything arise from the pool.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra has his bow level during the conversation, but when the monster failed to appear he lowers his bow and stares at it.  After about a minute, Aradra climbs down, and prepares the last body.  With a quick look at Relic Aradra asks "Whats the last guy's name?" before cutting open the last skum's hand and backing up from the pool.


----------



## Satin Knights

From his perch of assumed safety, Relic checks his notes.  "Erinthander, Grand Provost of Spheres and Glyphs"   After the ritual feeding of the corpse to the puddle to charge it, Aradra takes his turn activating the pool.  Sticking his hand in and calling out,  "Erinthander, Grand Provost of Spheres and Glyphs", the silvery liquid grasps his hand and drains a bit of his essence as well.  After releasing Aradra, another simulacrum forms.  

While fluid magics can be molded to the task at hand, it is the rigid, focused magics that, when amplified, have the greatest power.  Items purposed for a single task, perform that task with greater efficiency of the energy expended ... When a conglomeration of parts, such as the Orrery is, gather for a purpose, the individual pieces some times vie for prominence and energy.  This leads to internal conflict and occasional damage.  The lenses are one such part that is fragile and in need of regular replacement. Replacement lenses are stored on the fifth floor of the Armillary Tower, away from the other more jealous parts of the great machine. Installation should only be attempted by one with the proper protection, for unfocused energies due to a cracked or missing lens are quite unpredictable and lethal. ...  Binding runes have their place as well in the control of energy.  By using the energy the rune is controlling to feed back and power the rune, many can be self sustaining for years or centuries.  The feedback process is a simple one of ... of which Herimtal's lectures gives examples of channeling living and elemental energies as eternal sources.  Thus ends this lecture.

This body sinks back into the liquid as it darkens back into its dull grey.

[sblock=ooc]Finally the right lecture.  Now you just need to find the machine, the tower, the lenses, and a way to protect yourself, then decipher how the machine works.  Not hard at all. [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic dots the last i and crosses the last t. He quickly puts away the notes as it is clear to him that he will need to do a number of things before they will be of any use to him. He floats gently down to the ground once he has his gear reshouldered and staff in hand. He awaits the warriors  to climb down the rope as they obviously prefer mundane means to his magical ones. When everybody is on the ground he looks at Daylily. "We need a few questions answered. Like where is this Orrey. And where is the Armillary Tower. I think the fastest way to learn that is to ask our wisp friends. Shall we go and free a few more of them?"


----------



## jackslate45

"There were three buildings over there that we have not explored. Let us start there for now?" Aradra suggests, after going over to retrieve Shadow.


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]So, which direction do you want to go off in?[/sblock][sblock=overall map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily groans.  "Uyah, this place is startings to feel like the time after I drinked the big bottle of the pirate juice.  The rotgut is much feel better."  He waves at the buildings.  "We should goings to the closer house then make circle arounds the island, I am think."

[sblock=Pirate Juice]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Okay, and if we see any wisps along the way then we can free them and ask them directions"

Relic waits for his companions to lead the way.


----------



## Satin Knights

Taking the barbarian's suggestion, the next closest building is a crystalline dome that is pinkish coral in color.  It stands about eighty feet in diameter, and is quite solidly intact, even after all these centuries.  The metallic front double doors stand twenty feet high and would open to fifteen feet wide, if they would open.  They seem to be solidly locked.

The light pole that stands outside this building had its occupant freed about an hour and a half ago.  

To the far west, four of the five light poles that can be seen still have occupants.
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra takes a careful look over the doors, ensuring that nothing seems "off" about them.

[sblock=SK]

Percpetion check for mechanical traps.  

How far away are the other globes?  Aradra might be able to hit them if he takes them one at a time.
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Aradra]The doors do not seem to be trapped, but they are quite thick and have a superior looking locking mechanism.  The locking area has been cleaned and tried relatively recently, but without success.  You would guess the door hasn't been opened in more than a century.  The doors themselves look pristine and of a weird metal that has a glossy green color. (map tweaked to reflect color)

The first globe looking down the stone road is about 180' away.  The farthest one is about 350' away.  They would be easy to take out with pot shots, but the occupants may not realize what freed them and wander off.  (Long distance spoils perception rather quickly.)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Well, it's locked so it's obviously not the right place. Shall we move on?"


----------



## jackslate45

"They tried to get in and failed, so they clearly can't get in for now. I agree, next building."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"I also agree . . . let's move on for now."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The next closest building is the grand dome of crystal.  Standing two hundred feet wide and probably eighty feet into the air, this is the most prominent standing structure on the island.  Circling around the building a bit, you find the doorway.  The thirty foot wide coral double doors have been smashes and flung aside, allowing easy passage into this arena.  Entering cautiously through the doors, the light of day disappears.  The entire structure is one room.  At the center stands a mighty machine twenty five feet in diameter.

Inside, the crystal dome reveals a remarkably clear night sky. Dozens of glowing metallic globes, spheres, glyphs, and crystal lenses circle in swirling orbits around the room, some held together in corroded metal mounts. Periodically, a lens pauses, briefly concentrating the light of some distant star upon one of the glowing glyphs circling the perimeter of the massive orrery.

You are standing at the door, looking upon what you suspect is the cause of the chaos.


----------



## Systole

"Is this the bad thing?  I am not sure how this is puts together."  The barbarian draws his hammer.  "So, we is smashings this, and everything is make better?"


----------



## jbear

"I think smashing it is what the skum have done. It is broken somehow, and we need to fix it."

Relic enters the room and begins circling the orrey looking for signs of damage.


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra and Shadow take a long look around, ensuring everything is  good


----------



## Satin Knights

Looking at the runes on the outer wall, Relic recognizes the same aklo runes as was in the puddle shrine.  He starts approaching the center of the room where the others tell him the hazy blob is the great machine.  Shadow sniffs at the air and whimpers.  Aradra screams out "Halt!" 
[sblock=Aradra]nailed the perception check!!
a) You see scorch marks from several electricity bolts, some old, some relatively fresh.
b) Shadow is agitated, looking around for things that are not there.
c) You see two plaques like the other one.  One by the door, and one down near the machine. The text on both are standard size, unlike the large runes that fadedly glow around the room.
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Retrieving his bow from his bag, Aradra holds it out straight and starts casting something onto it.  The bow flashes brightly, and when the light fades he says   "I think that machine is _really_ broke.  It seems to be spewing lightning out randomly.  You can still see the scorch marks."  He  then nods towards Shadow and says "Too make things worse, I think Shadow smells something that were not seeing..."

Closing his eyes, Aradra attempts to activate the night vision again, hoping to not cast light with something creeping about.
 
[sblock]
Cast Gravity Bow.  Then Activate the Darkvision ability for 10 minutes.
Now if only I rolled that during my attack rolls...
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 69/78
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +5

Perception: +13
Initiative: +8

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 6..5hours , Gravity Bow (4 minutes), Darkvision (10 minutes)

Used Items: 4 charges of Abundent Ammo.  1 charge CLW

Adaptation: 70/80 Minutes Remain (*Darkvision*, Iron Will)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye, blank
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 68/72
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 (28 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Darkvision does not reveal any new details.  Between the starlight and massive number of faintly glowing runes, Daylily's low light vision is sufficient.  So, all have either low-light or darkvision now.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

A rasp of steel on steel sounds as _Hafísbíta_ fairly leaps to Kalinn's hand. She looks 'round, trying to see whatever it is that Shadow's smelling as she moves to put her back to a wall.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily helps himself to another pinch of the awful red leaves he often chews on, and looks around without much enthusiasm.  "What, is it the more of the unnaturals beast?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 78/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 8/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 3
Sling bullet, 1[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic hesitates at Aradra's warning, allowing his martial allies to scope the place out before he gets any closer.


----------



## Satin Knights

Looking around you, no one sees a foe, but Shadow continues to look around, turning in confused circles and sniffing.  Several orbs shift and orbit above you in the "night" sky.  Some are upon chains and mechanical support arms, while others float upon their own power.  Occasionally a beam of light flashes from one to another, to a rune upon the walls, or to a seemingly distant star in the night sky.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"Something that messes with a wolf's keen sense of smell is _defiantly_ unnatural.  Whatever it is, we should move as a group for now.  Until we see it,  that is."  Aradra says at Daylily's offhand comment.  "Daylily, can you cover Relic's back?  He might not be able to see someone coming in time."

He looks at Shadow and whistles highly, calling the wolf back to him, hoping to draw the creature out as they move as a unit.


[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 69/78
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +5

Perception: +13
Initiative: +8

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 6..5hours , Gravity Bow (4 minutes), Darkvision (10 minutes)

Used Items: 4 charges of Abundent Ammo.  1 charge CLW

Adaptation: 70/80 Minutes Remain (*Darkvision*, Iron Will)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye, blank
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 68/72
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 (28 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Aradra's request irks the barbarian.  He squints at the ranger.  "I am _always _lookings out for the Elder Storyteller.  Except for the one times with the bads magic, and I make fix for that."  Nevertheless, he moves closer to Relic.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 78/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 8/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 3
Sling bullet, 1[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Warily Relic moves forward to inspect the machine, but slowly, in step with his alert companions.


----------



## Satin Knights

It doesn't take too long to figure out what Shadow had caught the scent of.  In a coordinated attack, two large spiders phase into existence and attack.  One bites Relic, while the other goes after the archer.  Relic writhes in pain and starts to feel tingly.  The black spider was not as quick, and only managed to grab Aradra's cloak.  As fast as they appeared, they disappear as well.  The room itself seems to be agitated by the hostilities. 

[sblock=Relic]Give me a save vs. Poison: Fort DC 18; frequency 1/round for 8 rounds; effect 1d2 Constitution damage; cure 2 consecutive saves.[/sblock][sblock=Combat]??/??. ~ AC 17 ~ Red Spider, phase in, bite, phase out
??/??. ~ AC 17 ~ Black Spider, phase in, bite, phase out
60/69 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ 
22/45 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ Poisoned
69/78 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow and Darkvision
69/72 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active 
53/79 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
80/80 ~ AC 23 ~ Frost ~
[/sblock][sblock=maps]For a split second, you see them as they attack





And then they are gone...





[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Thanks to his training, Aradra was able to dodge the creatures bite once.  He did not think it would work a second time.

Taking a step back, Aradra goes to draw his wand to give himself unlimited ammo. At the last second, Aradra decides not to, and takes an arrow out of his quiver, and nocks it, listening carefully for the snapping of the jaws that says the spider returns.   Aradra over draws the bow, looks at the wolf and says "Be ready.  They will be back."

[sblock]: Shadow and Aradra are both readying attacks on the closest creature.  I'll roll now for the attacks.  
Shadow: hits AC 20 with 1d8 + 15 + d6
Aradra: hits AC 17 (18 if within 30') for 2d6 + 9 (+1 if within 30')
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 69/78
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +5

Perception: +13
Initiative: +8

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 6..5hours , Gravity Bow (4 minutes), Darkvision (10 minutes)

Used Items: 4 charges of Abundent Ammo.  1 charge CLW

Adaptation: 70/80 Minutes Remain (*Darkvision*, Iron Will)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye, blank
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 68/72
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 (28 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic stumbles as the poison begins to rush through his body. He waves his hand across his face, making himself invisible as he tries in vain to slow the poison that threatens his life.

[sblock=OOC]Actions: Cast Invisibility. Move a few steps a way from where he was

Relic has a pretty good chance of dying from that bite. Let's see how lucky he gets
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 6) Human Wizard 5/Oracle 1
HP: 22/45 (16/39)
AC: 14 (18 with Mage Armor) Touch 14 FlatFooted  11 (15 with Mage Armor)
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  Mage Armor (8 hrs? - time on island) Poisoned (7 rounds to go)
(Con Damage: -2)
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +7
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Silent Image; Air Bubble; Cause Fear; Charm Person:USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II: USED, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility: USED; Levitate
Bonded Ring: USED (Animate Rope)
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):USED
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):USED
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 2/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (47/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +3; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: Force Punch (5d4 force, 10ft knock back, DC 16).
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 8/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle (currently in waterproof scroll case for crossing): Magic Missile, Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Iosef, aid Daylilly and Relic! I"ll help Aradra and Shadow!"

Kalinn rushes toward the black spider's last seen location, shifting Winterbite to one hand and drawing a dagger as she moves. She skids to a stop and sends the dagger whistling through the air . . .

[sblock=Actions]Perception Check (1d20+9=24) to find spider.

Move: to AF9
Standard: Throw Dagger (1d20+8=21) (either into the square where she perceives the spider or the square in which it was last seen, but it doesn't matter 'cause she failed her Miss Chance).
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Mother of _jekul tsempti ze metrekh hukh-volantya!_" Daylily curses, so furious that he slips into Jira'shae without realizing it.  "You does not bad-touching the Elder again!  And then I am *eats *you!"

[sblock=Actions]Rage, move next to the last place he saw Relic.  Then ready attack on the next spider he sees.

I realize raging may or may not be a good idea, but the sneak attack just pissed Daylily off something awful.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 78/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 7/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 3
Sling bullet, 1[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Previous Post (By Zulma510) reported.


----------



## Satin Knights

Shortly after the spiders disappeared after biting Relic, he says a couple words and disappears as well.

Iosef moves in to help defend Daylily from these unnatural beasts, as Relic has disappeared, possibly under his own control.

As Aradra predicted, the spiders blink back in, lazily in the same places, but going after neighboring foes this time.  Before it nips Shadow, Aradra lets an arrow fly at point blank range.  Sinking deep, the spider rears.  As it comes down, Shadow sinks his teeth into a leg.  The pain of both attacks is enough to send the spider off balance and miss his attack on the hound.

Meanwhile, the red spider gets smashed by Daylily's hammer, breaking one of its legs.  Good thing for it, it has spares.  The spider sinks its teeth into Daylily's thigh, injecting its poison into a second victim.  

The machine itself has become quite agitated, with once dim lights starting to blink furiously and floating orbs glowing with pulsating light.

[sblock=Daylily]Your turn to give me a save.  The raging will help here at least.  
Poison: Fort DC 18; frequency 1/round for 8 rounds; effect 1d2 Constitution damage; cure 2 consecutive saves.         [/sblock][sblock=Combat]
-25/?? ~ AC 17 ~ Red Spider, phase in, get hit, bite, phase out
-41/?? ~ AC 17 ~ Black Spider, phase in, get shot and bit, bite, phase out
56/81 ~ AC 16 ~ Daylily ~ Raging, Poisoned
22/45 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ Poisoned, Invisible
69/78 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow and Darkvision
69/72 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active 
53/79 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ (double moved last round)
80/80 ~ AC 23 ~ Frost ~[/sblock][sblock=maps]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Peek-a-boo!




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily laughs crazily through clenched teeth.  "You is think that hurt!?  In Jirago, we makes breakfast drink from this!  Bring more!"
 
[sblock=Actions]Continue rage, ready attack.

Poison saves at +2 due to Iron Liver trait for a total of +12.

EDIT: Booyah![/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 66/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 78/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 6/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 3
Sling bullet, 1[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra attempts to draw another arrow, but when he attempts to nock it it slips out of his hand and clatters the ground.

Shadow growls at the spot where the spider is, ready to finish off this creature.

[sblock]
Shadow: Bite attack (Here is hoping it kills it...
Aradra: FUMBLES so NVM
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *
 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 69/78
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +5

Perception: +13
Initiative: +8

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Pass without trace 6..5hours , Gravity Bow (4 minutes), Darkvision (10 minutes)

Used Items: 4 charges of Abundent Ammo.  1 charge CLW

Adaptation: 70/80 Minutes Remain (*Darkvision*, Iron Will)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye, blank
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 68/72
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 (28 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Previous post (this one from Ruthie512) reported.


----------



## jbear

Relic stumbles towards Aradra. If anyone was going to know about poison it was the ranger. But the ranger seemed busy enough trying to kill the spiders. First things first.

Dammit! Relic cursed to himself. Anything but poison. Fumbling for his pouch of this and that he searched for any herbs that might help slow the flow of the poison. If only he had taken his art as a travelling herbalist more seriously. Inadequate right now wasn't going to cut it. But it was worth a shot.

Standing back to back he says in an audible voice. "Aradra, I am here behind you. The poison is working fast. I may only last a few more moments. I may need your help. Soon."

The old wizard begins to pray quietly.
[sblock=OOC] Can Relic roll Profession: Herbalism to try and give himself a boost on his heal check, or provide himself with a re-roll if he fails?

Hehe, just a thought! I'm pretty attached to this old fella!

In any case Relic shuffles as far over towards Aradra as he can AC12) and then makes a heal check to try and give him a boost for his Fort saving throw. Gah, that low wisdom is hurting right now! If he survives guess what Relic is boosting at level 7?

Edit: The Heal check was a success. Herbalism a dismal fail, so moot point. So +4 to Fort check = 15. Fail
Relic loses 1 CON point: 9 left; 6 rounds to go... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc] [MENTION=91452]rb780nm[/MENTION] and  @Mowgli  Your wizard is poisoned, invisible and fading fast.  You can sort of hear him mumbling over by Aradra.  Waiting on your actions before the pending readies go off.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn moves toward the sound of Relic's muttering. "Relic, call out! I need to be able to at least touch you to help. Seeing you would probably be better, but that's up to you."

[sblock=Assuming Relic Can Be Found]Once she's got a hand on him, Kalinn touches the garnet hilt of _Hafísbíta_ to his chest and speaks to the blade telepathically. "Heroism first, Honored Ancestor, and the we wait. If he does not rally, or if he falters (OOC: If he fails a save), Gallant Inspiration is called for."

Of course, if Iosef has something up his sleeve (Neutralize Poison?) to make her plan moot, so much the better . . .[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

If allowed:

Relic drops his staff and calls out: "Here Kalinn. I am here."

[sblock=OOC]I'll end invisibility after this next attack by spiders. I didn't want them hitting Relic again. Hopefully they will start dying soon.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"Saints!" Iosef calls as he raises his holy symbol. Holy light lances out, soothing the wounds of all around him.









*OOC:*


Sadly, Iosef has nothing much that can help with poison, but I can heal everyone...

Channel Positive Energy, heal everyone 4d6


----------



## Satin Knights

Iosef side steps a bit to get all his comrades in a healing burst before the blinking spiders return.

Shadow is snarling and all ready to pounce on the black spider as it returns, but, it curiously does not.  The red spider returns to bite again the belligerent one, only to meet the wrong end of a mighty hammer.  As two of its legs crack and crumble under it, it manages to only get a bit of boot leather before it disappears again.

A split second after the spider disappears, one of the circling orbs of light loses orbit and comes crashing down, through the space the spider vacated, crashing into Daylily's chest in a splash of searing light and broken glass.

When Relic grasps the hilt of the sword Frost offers him, he feels an overwhelming rush of power. [sblock=Relic]Heroism: 130 minutes, +2 morale bonus to attacks/saves/skills and Gallant Inspiration: +2d4 immediate circumstance bonus to attacks or skills (use on heal skill)

Heal check on thyself is a std action.  Dropping the invisibility is a standard action, unless you attack something which is also a std.  Choices.[/sblock][sblock=Daylily]Made one of two consecutive saves, still takes a little CON damage.[/sblock]

the party is up...
[sblock=Combat]-48/?? ~ AC 17 ~ Red Spider, phase in, gets crippling hit, missed bite, phase out
-41/?? ~ AC 17 ~ Black Spider, didn't show up
73/81 ~ AC 16 ~ Daylily ~ Raging
29/45-12 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ Poisoned, Invisible, -3 CON
78/78 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow and Darkvision, dropped arrow when no one showed
72/72 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, ready didn't trigger
65/79 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~
80/80 ~ AC 23 ~ Frost ~
[/sblock][sblock=Maps]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Peek-a-Ouch!




[/sblock]Edit: Daylily clear of poison


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock= Poison] Since Daylily actual saved vs the initial application, shouldn't he resist the poison period? It's only when he failed the first time is when he has to make 2 saves back to back.
[/sblock]

Aradra, realizing that Shadow should finish it off, reaches into his pocket and pulls out a vial of a greenish hue. Holding out to the direction Relic is he says "Relic, drink it. Now. It will help fortify your body against poison. Slow your breathing, it will help slow the poison down."
[sblock]
Aradra:
Move: Draw Anitvenom
Standard: Hand over to Relic (?). Otherwise Aid Another Heal Check, auto makeing it. He can't heal without seeing Relic...

Shadow:Ready attack. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Checking rules... Checking forum consensus... Well, that makes poisons wimpy. Daylily is unaffected by the poison entirely.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic ends the invisibility effect on himself and reappears, white face, blue lipped and hunched over in agony. White froth bubbles at the corner of his lips and his eyes bulge from his head.

He reaches up and takes the anti toxin from Aradra and croaks "Here..." pulling aside his robe to reveal the puffy red bite mark on his shoulder.

[sblock= Actions] NB: sblocking seems to work if you make a space after the =

Standard: End invisibility (ouch)
Move: Pick up Item (from Aradra's hand): Anti Venom

So Aradra can use a standard to make the heal check and give Relic a +4 bonus on fort save.

Kalin gives him a +2 bonus on save for a total of +6 bonus

Rolling...

Fail: Relic takes 1 CON dmg = CON 8
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
(Lvl 6) Human Wizard 5/Oracle 1
HP: 28/45 (22/33)
AC: 14 (18 with Mage Armor) Touch 14 FlatFooted  11 (15 with Mage Armor)
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  Mage Armor (8 hrs? - time on island) Poisoned (5 rounds to go)
(Con Damage: -4) Heroism: 130 mins: +2 morale bonus on atks/saves/skills Gallant Inspiration: +2d4 circumstance bonus on skills (& attks)
Fort: +2 (+0)Ref: +3 Will: +7
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Silent Image; Air Bubble; Cause Fear; Charm Person:USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II: USED, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility: USED; Levitate
Bonded Ring: USED (Animate Rope)
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):USED
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):USED
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 2/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (47/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +3; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: Force Punch (5d4 force, 10ft knock back, DC 16).
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 8/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle (currently in waterproof scroll case for crossing): Magic Missile, Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily sneers at the machinery. "You wait your turnings, metal thing. I smashes you after I smashes spider! Now, more spider!"
[sblock=Actions]Continue rage, ready attack.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 61/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 73/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 5/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 3
Sling bullet, 1[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef moves to stand near the barbarian, sword and shield held high.









*OOC:*



Move to X11
Total Defense


----------



## Satin Knights

Neither spider returns.  Both having taken so much sudden damage from their prey have decided it is safer to wait for different walking meals to arrive.  The machine, while agitated and maybe building up to another charge, is reacting more slowly now that planar events and combat have ended.

Relic drinks the anti-toxin while Aradra tries to heal the poisoned wound.  As Aradra works to draw the poison out, Relic starts repetitively praying to the wind for guidance.  Much of the poison is extracted, but it is very tenacious.  Those spiders must be used to eating well.  Even Shadow seems to be growling words of encouragement for his master to heal the old man.  Iosef  comes over, placing his hands on Relic and starting a long spell casting.  Once his faith flows through his hands, it is just enough to allow Relic to stave off the last remnants of the poison.
[sblock= Relic]Dropped 8 CON overall, got back 2 from the lesser restoration.  Time to go find a quiet space to rest for the night.  You survived!!![/sblock]
[sblock= Combat]-48/?? ~ AC 17 ~ Red Spider doesn't return
-41/?? ~ AC 17 ~ Black Spider, doesn't return
73/81 ~ AC 16 ~ Daylily ~ Raging
23/45-18 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ Poisoned, Invisible, -4 CON, anti-toxin in hand, ended at -6 CON
78/78 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Gravity Bow and Darkvision, 
72/72 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, ready didn't trigger
65/79 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ cast lesser restoration
80/80 ~ AC 23 ~ Frost ~ 1 grr left
[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Frost earns enough to level.  Relic survives.


----------



## jbear

Relic heals himself with a quiet prayer though in his badly weakened state the spell does little to improve the white faced wizard's deathly appearance. He reaches up for Daylily to help him too his feet. 

"Thank you, friends. I have never walked so close to the doors of death" he croaks weakly. "You pulled me back."

He picks up his staff and almost stumbles over. "This ... orrey ... it looks complicated. And dangerous in its current state. Almost as if it had a mind of its own. It seemed to attack Daylilly. To study it as I am ... may cost me my life. I need a place to rest. I can go no further today. And tomorrow I may also be of little use"

It is obvious it causes Relic a great effort to talk. "But the machine must be a piece of the puzzle of what is breaking down here on the island. If we can find the lens and fix it ..." Relic isn't quite sure what the effect that might be of such a repair, but he hoped it might end the storm that was affecting his magic, and hopefully stop the buildings from disintegrating. He tucks that away for another question for the wisps should they find any more to release. He also hoped that it would prevent the skum from releasing whatever evil creature they were bent on releasing, but he didn't want to say that out loud for Daylily to hear as he was certain that would encourage the wild elf to introduce the machine to his hammer.

"Perhaps the tower where Kalinn found the horn would be a safe place to rest?"

Relic leans heavily on his staff, swaying slightly on his feet.

[sblock= OOC]
I don't know if I have worked out Relics new hps and saves correctly, let me know if I have it totally wrong [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 6) Human Wizard 5/Oracle 1
HP: 29??/45 (23/27?)
AC: 14 (18 with Mage Armor) Touch 14 FlatFooted  11 (15 with Mage Armor)
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  Mage Armor (8 hrs? - time on island: Ended?) 
(Con Damage: -6) Heroism: 130 mins: +2 morale bonus on atks/saves/skills 
Fort: +2 (-1)Ref: +3 Will: +7
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Silent Image; Air Bubble; Cause Fear; Charm Person:USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II: USED, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility: USED; Levitate
Bonded Ring: USED (Animate Rope)
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):USED
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):USED
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 0/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (47/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +3; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: Force Punch (5d4 force, 10ft knock back, DC 16).
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 8/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle (currently in waterproof scroll case for crossing): Magic Missile, Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The lights on the orrey are slowly growing brighter.
[sblock= ooc]It has been a long grueling morning, but the sun is still on the rise.  It is 11am, but you climbed into the rowboat about 6am and had five good fights.  Time for lunch.  Gee, it is probably where you left it.  Dino steaks and salad.
Since Iosef did a channel earlier, with Relic's CLWs, he is now at a full 27/27.  Current Fort save is correct. It is possible to press on, but Relic would be quite fragile.  [/sblock][sblock= Full Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

After Iosef finishes healing up Relic with his spell, Aradra pulls out a small pearl and hands it to Iosef. "If you used your spell power up, use this and cast it again. "

OOC: Hand over his pearl of power to Iosef so he can 're cast lesser restoration. Hurray for it being a level 1 spell for paladins 

Also Aradra stumbles upon a Healers Vest right


----------



## Systole

After making sure that Relic is being ministered to, Daylily stalks around the room, snarling.  "Where is you goes to, tasty spiders?  You is afraids I bites you?  But I am very harmlesses.  Very good taste.  Comes back."

He pulls his hide shirt off and tosses it toward the door.  Now stripped to the waist, he continues the search for the meal that got away.  "Look, spiders.  Here I ams, meaty and delicious for you."

[sblock=Actions]Daylily is going to keep an action readied in case the spiders come back.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 61/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 73/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +11
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 5/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 3
Sling bullet, 1[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=IC to Hafísbíta]_{{My thanks - again - honored ancestor. I think we'll seek a place to recover for the remainder of the day."_

{{Hmphf. At least you didn't let the taint of the abyss take you over again!}}[/sblock]

"I think that building would make an excellent resting spot. A little tricksy to get into, but then the same would hold for anything seeking to approach us as well."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +05

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 104/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (11 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 99/99
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/80
*CMB:* +08 *CMD:* 20
*Fort:* +07 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +05

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +09, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+7/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 3/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Using a path that has already been explored to get back to the shale shedding tower, you find no resistance along the way.  Unfortunately, all the street lamp globes along this path have all had their occupants freed as as well.  

Getting into the tower itself is kind of tricky.  Dodging the falling flakes of shale takes more luck than skill. Not only is the old man struck by a couple falling rocks, but the quick and bouncy barbarian gets clipped by the sharp shale that falls.

Once inside, you find a nest of old dried vegetation in one corner, a couple dead skum and the bones of a few others in the other.  The mushrooms at the north end of the room see quite well fertilized. Some rocky debris clutters each stairwell, making it difficult, but not impossible to move to the upper levels.

[sblock= Health]56/69 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ 
25/27 (before -CON is 40/45) -18 hp due to Con damage ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ ended at -5 CON
78/78 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 
72/72 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active,
65/79 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
92/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~ 1 grr left[/sblock]
[sblock= map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock= OOC] Can Relic not Feather Fall the shale falling on Daylily? This was what Relic was thinking of doing the first time we talked about holing up in this building. We also talked about Relic using Levitate and holding a rope for Daylily to reel him in really quickly. He could even lie on his back and Feather Fall any falling shale that was heading towards him. No big deal, but I think Relic would have taken every precaution to try and get inside unharmed given  his fragile state of health.

Also, if Relic was at 27/27 HPs and lost 5 from the shale, wouldn't he be at 22/27 HPs?[/sblock]

Once inside Relic takes a good look around he decides the nest of vegetation looks like a comfortable spot to set up for the rest of the afternoon and evening. He plonks himself down and struggles to pull of his pack. He pulls out his spellbook in addition to his scroll case and pen and ink. He quickly becomes lost in a world of study, his mind quickly detaching from the sickly state of his still shuddering body. 

[sblock= Study] Relic uses Read Magic to decipher his scrolls: Tiny Hut, Fly, Fireball, Rope Trick, Lightning bolt, Draconic Reservoir, Comprehend Languages, Magic Missile

1st Hour: Study Comprehend Languages (Take 10 = Spellcraft DC 25;success)
2nd Hour: Copy Comprehend Languages into Spellbook: 1pg/ 10gp ink used
3rd Hour: Study Lightning Bolt (Take 10 = Spellcraft DC 25; success)
4-6th Hour: Copy Lightning Bolt into Spellbook: 3pgs/ 90 gp ink used
7th Hour: Study Magic Missile (Take 10 = Spellcraft DC 25; success)
8th Hour: Copy Magic Missile into Spellbook: 1 pg /10 gp ink used
Total: 5 pgs used/ 110 gp ink used

I don't think Relic will be able to study much longer than that. He will need 8 Hours sleep and then prepare his spells for the next day. I am tempted to say that while he is recovering CON he will stay in this building studying his spells, the others can come and get him if they feel they need him. 

NB: After reading Draconic Reservoir I am reconsidering what spell to take for his Wind Speciality Spell rather than Protection from Elements (1 of 2 free spells at level up which Relic has not had a chance to learn as he hasn't rested yet). They look like they overlap too much. Thoughts? I think Gaseous Form might be good to have up my sleeve to get past possible physical barriers. [/sblock]

[sblock= Rest] Relic recovers 1 CON point from 8 hours rest and up to 6 HPs. If he lost 5 from the Shale he would be back to full. CON goes from 7 to 8 so modifier is now only -1; Relic gains +6 HPs because of this recovery, right? So 33/33 hps? [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic after 8 hrs Rest] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 6) Human Wizard 5/Oracle 1
HP: ???/45 (33/33?)
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted  11 
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  Con Damage: -4 
Fort: +2 (+0)Ref: +3 Will: +7
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Identify; Comprehend Languages; Magic Missile x2; Silent image
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Flaming Sphere; Web
Level 3: Haste x2; Lightning Bolt
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (47/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +3; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: Force Punch (5d4 force, 10ft knock back, DC 16).
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 8/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn makes her way through the falling shale and into the tower, helping the others get through unharmed as she's able. Once inside, she sets to with a will, preparing the inside of the tower for the team's long day and night of rest.

Throughout the day, she feels something . . . some feeling, some _thing_ . . . growing inside her. Her sleep, such as it is, is restless and disturbed by dreams. On awakening, the odd feelings persist. Her thoughts are jumbled, there's too much in her brain. Throughout breakfast, she's distant from the others, working to sort out her thoughts and the new knowledge in her mind.

By the time the group is ready to press on, she's (mostly) got a handle on it, and seems more herself.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Getting Daylily to stop hunting spiders, and then convincing him not to wreck any machinery, is no easy task.  Eventually the barbarian puts his clothes back on and follows the party to the crumbling tower, grumbling all the while.  Before heading inside, he gathers another round of lizard steak and shambler salad, and then scrounges for some combustible materials to make a fire with.  The chunk of masonry that bounces off his head doesn't seem to bother him in the slightest. 

"If the heal magic will helps you, Elder, then please to using it."


----------



## jackslate45

OOC: if Relic is resting 16 hours total, then Aradra would use the first 8 to rest, and then give relic long term care per the heal skill.  That way he gains 2 coj back, and with a little luck from Iosef we might b able to get Relic up to full within 24 hours. also Gaseous form could be useful.


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef uses his holy powers to ease his allies wounds, then he spends his time in prayer and meditation.

[sblock]
Channel +ve Energy, heal 4d6 on everyone
While resting, finally get that lvl 2 spell!

Memorize: Lesser Restoration, Bless, Delay Poison

If Relic is still weakened after resting, use lesser restoration to cure 1d4 con damage


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock= falling rock damage]I'll let Relic hit his rocks with feather fall, bringing them down to 1/2 damage for 2.  His short sightedness, combined with a short range spell, means he isn't going to get Daylily's rocks, because he would have to be standing in the debris field to 'catch' them risking more to himself, or if tied and floating, gets one set falling, not both, because of only one immediate action per round.[/sblock][sblock= ooc spoilers]Using a space after sblock= before the label will allow the spoiler code to work properly.  It is annoying they haven't fixed this yet from the upgrade.  That, and the dice display.  But the hack on the database is a pain to deal with I am sure.[/sblock]

First Hour: After the party gets into the tower with only a few minor injuries, Relic plops himself down in the nest to rest and study his spells.  Understanding the language of this 'foreign' land appears to be his top priority as he studies.[sblock= Relic]The dryness and itchiness of your skin goes away somewhat.  You seem to be developing a coating of slimy mucus (+2 on Escape Artist checks and CMD to resist grapples) on your skin. [/sblock]  

Iosef picks a quiet section that is not too filthy to kneel and pray.  His cough is getting heavier and more congested. Only controlled, slow breathing seems to provide any relief to the pain.[sblock= Iosef] Uncontrollable coughs wrack the body with painful spasms (character can hold his breath for twice as long as normal)
You get the "empty" spell slots from leveling to fill after an hour of prayer.  You can put a 1st level spell in a second level slot, so I think you can get one Lesser Restoration spells after one hour of prayer.  I had GM'd the your empty first level as a Lesser Restoration earlier so Relic didn't croak.

Issue B: You have an uneasy, distracting feeling.  The source of the problem seems to be coming from above.[/sblock]

Shadow whimpers a bit more.  Occasionally he limps as he moves around in restless circles, not finding a suitable place to lay down. [sblock= Aradra]Shadow's affliction seems to be continuing.  His bones are getting a bit thicker and stronger. (+1 natural armor bonus).  You on the other hand, your skin is getting very dry and itchy, thirsting for water.  It seems to be the same thing Relic was complaining about a while ago.[/sblock]
Daylily continues to eat like he's got a tape worm.   Frost meditates and tries to balance her conflicting ancestral influences.

[sblock= ooc]Nobody is going to explore the upstairs??[/sblock][sblock= Health]67/69 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ 
27/27 (before -CON is 45/45) -18 hp due to Con damage ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ ended at -5 CON
78/78 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~
72/72 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active,
76/79 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
92/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~ 1 grr left[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

*OOC:*


I didn't realize there was upstairs.  Daylily will most likely build his fire there unless convinced otherwise.  He's spoiling for a fight, especially after the phase spiders ran away like sissies, so arguments that a fire will attract attention are not likely to work.


----------



## Satin Knights

While the others are doing their caster things, Daylily wanders upstairs.  On the second floor, he finds a long hallway along the eastern wall, connecting the two stairwells.  In the center of the hallway is a set of large brass double doors.  The doors are locked.  From the dust on the floor, nothing more than six inches in height has visited this hallway in a very long time.

[sblock= 2nd floor of probably three]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Oyeh!  There is doors up in the here.  Didn't you nots looked here, Darkchild?  Hmph."  He continues upward, looking for a place to make a fire.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Hmmph. Didn't have time before the walking salads attacked and I was drawn back outside!"

_Though I might as well have stayed in here, for the good I did with that particular fight._
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic ignores the goings on around him, lost in srudy and no thought for anything else.


----------



## Satin Knights

As Daylily continues on, looking for trouble, he goes to the top of the stairwell.  This room covers the entire floor.  In the center, five massive candles illuminate the room.  On the floor are several concentric rings of dimly glowing runes.  Once cannot cross the room to the other stairwell without passing over the runes. On the other side of the room stands a tables with several vile looking implements of torture.
[sblock= third floor]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily backs away from the runes of the floor.  "Oyeh!  Elder!  There is more of dark magics here.  I am think maybe you shoulds look."  He frowns and mutters to himself, "But if this is going to be more of the calling of creeping unnaturals things, I will stay in the downstair, and eat the steak and salads."


----------



## jbear

Relic does not even look up from his books. "Hrrmph..." he mutters, which is the only sign that the old man might have heard or understood what he was being told. His brows furrow, and if anything he buries is nose even deeper into his book.


----------



## Systole

Daylily marches down the stairs and groans at Relic.  "Elder!  Is probable to be the important, okay?  And I am sorry the spiders bited you in bad places, but I swear on my clan and the honored name that it was not be my faults.  So up the stair is the star full of candle, and the writing marks on the floor, and a table with many nasty blade on it.   I knows I am not smart in magicks, but  I am make good guess that those is important magicks."


----------



## jbear

Relic looks up from his book with a scowl. "I swear Daylilly, if I go upstairs and die, I am going to kill you."

Tossing his book aside, Relic snatches up his staff and pushes himself to his feet with a groan. "Come on then, lead the way. Let's take a look at this star of yours" Relic follows, grumbling and complaining all the way.


----------



## Satin Knights

Relic reluctantly goes upstairs to investigate.  Indeed, there is a star and markings on the floor.  Five massive candles, about two foot in diameter burn with a dim, eerie light.
[sblock= Map to limit of Relic's vision]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra does not stir at first, finally falling asleep after some struggle.  However with the commotion from Daylily coming down from the staris the ranger wakes with a start, and realises that the mage is going uo without much backup.  Ordering Shadow to come with him, Aradra is a little slow getting up to the top of the stairs.


----------



## jbear

Relic 'hrumphs' some more as he takes in the ritual markings on the floor. "What do we have here?" he muses out loud. He kneels near the edge of the outer circle and begins to study the floor markings and the central star and candles trying to assess whether its presence might suppose some type of threat to the adventurers should they choose to rest below the night. If necessary he will cast Detect Magic to get a better read on what he is seeing, despite the nausea he knows this will cause him in his weakend state. His grumbling and hrumphing is a constant companion throughout the process.


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock= Relic]Here we have a Magic Circle against Evil, complete with the extra runic circle around it as an extra precautionary defense.  Another abjuration aura shows that dimensional anchor has been added as well to keep the target from leaving. The outer circle seems to be dimly pulsing in necromantic energy, the kind of which you can't tell the spell. And then there is a conjuration/summoning aura in the center.  It is wavering around a slight bit. The spell was lesser planar binding.

The consequences of crossing the turquoise ring is breaking the binding locks and releasing the occupant or occupants.  The consequences of crossing the white ring are unknown. [/sblock]
Since the area where you are free to go without crossing the circles is quite small in this room, Shadow and Aradra are stuck in the stairwell.  From Shadow's sniffing the air and low growl, everyone knows he is a bit agitated and can sense something.


----------



## Systole

"I can go wrecking the things, if that is what you think is goods idea, Elder.  It is goods idea this times, yes?" the barbarian says hopefully.


----------



## jbear

Systole said:


> "I can go wrecking the things, if that is what you think is goods idea, Elder.  It is goods idea this times, yes?" the barbarian says hopefully.



Relic shakes his head. "No. We cannot touch this circle. Or cross it. I think even being close to it is a bad idea. Inside there is an evil waiting to come out. If you cross the circle, you become a doorway for the evil to enter this world. Help me back down stairs Daylilly. This old man is sick and weary, and he still has much wrestling with paper to do this day"


Relic reaches out for Daylily's arm to rest upon, still holding his breath in fear of what Daylily might do with the information he has just given, but gently turning him away towards the doorway in the hope his compassion for his weakened state will be enough to deter him from breaking the magical circle holding back whatever evil it contains inside.


----------



## jackslate45

Shadow's continued growls confuse the ranger, but when Aradra sees Relic explain to Daylily it is a bad idea, the ranger looks at Shadow and says "Shadow, stay."


----------



## Satin Knights

As Relic turns the party and heads back towards the stairwell, a chuckling can be heard from within the circles.  "Tis  wise old man.  Keep your rotting skin for now and I will keep my  secrets.  Patience is my virtue.  Comfortable is my prison.  I shall be  tasting your salt laden bones soon enough."


----------



## jackslate45

The ranger draws his bow, but does not quite take aim with it yet._ Great, something we can't see again..._

Aradra keeps a careful eye on the elf, ensuring that he suddenly doesn't charge forward because of the monsters taunting before saying "Let's go.  There is nothing useful up here."


----------



## Systole

Daylily bristles, but Relic's hand on his arm keeps him focused for the moment. "Even the Trickster Spawn know better than to *liking *a prison, wicked thing. It is obvious that you is much unnatural and do not deserve existing. So when the time come for the Elder to get your secret and for us to killing you, I will taking your own rotting skin, for remembering." Suddenly, his mood brightens up and he grins. "But you knows, I already have very nice boot, and very nice cloak, so I am afraids ... you will have to being my loincloth. Well, good night, and have sweet dream until I get back, wicked thing."

He heads back down the stairs but pauses on the second floor. "Oyeh, Elder, this door ... should we openings it now?"


----------



## Satin Knights

Showing his friends the second floor, the group finds a long hallway along the eastern wall,  connecting the two stairwells.  In the center of the hallway is a set of  large brass double doors.  The doors are locked.  From the dust on the  floor, nothing more than six inches in height has visited this hallway  in a very long time except Daylily's footprints in the dust from earlier.
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"I admit to being curious enough to say yes, Daylilly, if it were not for my weakened state. I wonder if what lies behind these doors will offer some sense to the magical circle upstairs. Perhaps tomorrow we could try and open it?"
Relic continues forward towards the downstairs stairs paying the door little head for now, intent on returning to his study.


----------



## Systole

Daylily shrugs.  "Yes, this is fine, Elder."  He heads downstairs, where he pulls out the lizard meat and sighs at it.  "Hehhh, wells, I was hope for cook the shanks, but now I am guess I have to making only jerky-chew with it."


----------



## Satin Knights

After returning down to the ground floor and settling down in the foul smelling nest, Relic is able to get a bit of studying done.  The chaotic energies of this island and that machine take their toll on each of your bodies as you try to rest.

[sblock=Relic]Your skin condition is worsening as the first couple hours pass.  Skin must be kept wet, or it cracks painfully (–2 penalty to Charisma; character must submerge herself in water at least once per day; if skin dries out, character is staggered until immersed in water) After that, it seems to have plateaued in its annoyances. Total results: +2 escape artist and CMD vs Grapple, but must get wet daily.[/sblock][sblock=Daylily]Your headache is getting worse after a couple of hours.  Your eyes feel puffy and bulge out a bit, your nose flattens, and your lips crack.  As the headache goes on, your hair starts to fall out.  Your eyes move subtly toward the sides of the head (+2 on Perception checks).  The curse of the island has pounced upon you now that you are sitting still.[/sblock][sblock=Iosef]You notice that Daylily's eyes are kind of separating a bit and sliding around his head a little.  Your cough is getting worse.  Daylily points at you and tells you that fishy gills are forming on your neck.  Vestigial gill slits appear on sides of neck, breathing becomes wet and labored (character is fatigued while doing so, but can breathe water for a number of rounds equal to character’s Constitution bonus).[/sblock][sblock=Frost]The island is not being kind to you, although you seem to be resisting its affects better than the others.  Your eyes are puffy at first, then they start to weep a thick black blood.  After a long while, Daylily will point out in his charming way that your eyes have turned black as the night. (additional +30' darkvision)[/sblock][sblock=Aradra]It has taken longer to set in than with the old, frail man, but you seem to have the same affliction as him.  At first, your skin becomes clammy and moist, with oily sweat.  Then your skin develops coating of slimy mucus (+2 on Escape Artist checks and CMD to resist grapples).  Finally, your skin must be kept wet, or it cracks painfully (–2 penalty to Charisma; character must submerge herself in water at least once per day; if skin dries out, character is staggered until immersed in water).

Shadow is uncomfortable as well.  Sitting around has let his affliction set in. His Limbs elongate, bones warp and thicken (+1
natural armor bonus), then the warping takes him some more.  His back hunches, limbs twist, paws become fully webbed (–2 penalty to Dexterity, speed reduced by 5 feet, but gain +4 bonus on Swim checks).[/sblock]
[sblock=Accomplished]Relic studying:
1st Hour: Study Comprehend Languages (Take 10 = Spellcraft DC 25;success)
2nd Hour: Copy Comprehend Languages into Spellbook: 1pg/ 10gp ink used
3rd Hour: Study Lightning Bolt (Take 10 = Spellcraft DC 25; success)
4-6th Hour: Copy Lightning Bolt into Spellbook: 3pgs/ 90 gp ink used

Daylily: Lunch and dinner
Iosef: After 1st hour of prayer filling the 2nd level spell slot, can cast 1 first or second level spell. (suggest Lesser Restoration) which can be cast in the hours before this combat starts.
Frost: After 1st hour, spell slots gained by leveling are energized are ready to use with new spells learned.
Shadow: There isn't a clean spot to sit down down here and all your bones ache.  Upstairs smelled better, even if something mean and funky smelling was up there.
Aradra: gets about 4 hours of uncomfortable sleep.
[/sblock]

After spending a little over six hours holed up here, Daylily and Shadow hear a bit of commotion outside.  Quietly and intently listening, it seems a roving party of four skum have found the great lizard, minus several steaks.

You have surprise.
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

_"Fuyaji melezh!"_ Daylily swears, feeling his hair come out in handfuls.  He looks somewhat worried.  "In Jirago, there are place where the rock are glow like the moon, where the Stonefather have old scar.  The rock there, it make you sick like this.  This is not be good magics.  We should smashing these things, to make the magic going away."

When the skum show up, he leaps to his feet and runs to the doorway.  "Oyeh, you!  Go aways, and do not be touching my meat!" he bellows at the skum.
[sblock=OOC]What parts are difficult terrain again?  And do I have Daylily's HP right?  If he was down more than 4-6, he'd take another wand tap.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 67/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 79/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +13 [+2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 13/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 3
Sling bullet, 1[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Well, you *had* surprise on your side.  Daylily's bellowing has drawn the attention of this patrol and they are coming this way.  Of course, their webbed feet are having a slow time making it into the tower.

The party is up.
[sblock=Terrain]The brown and gray shale field is difficult terrain due to jagged rocks and is likely to have more fall upon you each round.  The green sections are knee high jungle vines that are also difficult terrain.[/sblock][sblock=Combat]Iosef did a good job of bringing the party up to nearly full with a channel.
67/69 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ 
27/27 (before -CON is 45/45) -18 hp due to Con damage ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ ended at -5 CON
78/78 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ sleeping
72/72 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active,
76/79 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
92/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~ 1 grr left

20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum green, double moved
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum pink, double moved
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum cyan, double moved
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum blue, double moved
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: Well, crap. For once Frost was actually going to make it into the fight - was going to have her run out and jump the difficult terrain, and rolled a 33 on her Jump Check. I don't suppose I can use that 19 (on the dice) on her first attack roll?
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

When Daylily begins shouting at the entrance way the only sign that Relic has registered what is going on is that the old man raises one bushy eyebrow, though he remains buried in his book.


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=jump ooc]As a charging jump, you can land in BN 28,29 or 30 and then strike once.  If you are just moving to BN 24 and providing a greeting wall waiting for the enemy to approach, then no, I shouldn't let you carry the die roll over to the next round.  If you had a decent ranged weapon, I would let you switch the die roll to that weapon's attack this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: Good thing she took your advice and bought a couple of daggers, then 

At Daylilly's outraged cry, Kalinn rushes forward to his side. She immediately sees the source of the elf's ire, and almost casually flicks a dagger from the sheath at her thigh. Her missile flies true, sinking into the chest of the leading skum with a meaty thunk.

Actions
Move: to BN24
Standard: Throw Dagger (1d20-1=18) for Damage (1d4+4=6) (Crit Confirm missed by one )

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily shrugs.  "Okay, so it be like this.  But when you are deads, you should remembers that I first asked to gets off my lawn in a nicely way."

[sblock=OOC]Stay put.  Ready attack on the first one into melee range.  No rage.  

Let them deal with the rock showers.  Daylily is at the final square that's not getting avalanched on, correct?[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 67/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 79/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +13 [+2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker (+11/+4, 2d6+13, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 13/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 3
Sling bullet, 1[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Yes, Daylily and Frost are perfectly in the doorway entrance to keep the search party standing in debris zone while being safe themselves.


----------



## jackslate45

The wolf, after looking towards his sleeping master, looks up expectently at Frost, hoping for some guidence since his master is Zzz'ed out.

[sblock=OOC]
I doubt that you will need to wake up Aradra, but Shadow still needs to be handeled in order to attack.  Aradra normally auto makes it.
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef (having earlier cast lesser restoration on Relic), stands up from his meditative position and draws his sword. Seeing his allies are filling the doorway, he moves to a position behind them, ready to aid either of them if the require it.









*OOC:*



Iosef will move to BN23


----------



## Satin Knights

The skum move forward with complete disregard for the hazards or their poor tactical situation.  Self preservation doesn't seem to be on their mind.  Falling rocks hit half of the approaching party.  Carrying only a single trident, they wade in, instead of throwing their only weapon.
[sblock=Combat][sblock=Skum rolls]Skum shale reflex saves (1d20+4=9, 1d20+4=12, 1d20+4=6, 1d20+4=21) Green takes Falling shale damage (2d4=5), pink takes falling shale damage (2d4=5)[/sblock]

Daylily's ready goes off.  He gets the readied attack + full round, but stepping up puts him out in the danger zone.  The skum double moved to get where they are.  (slow webbed feet over difficult terrain)

67/69 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ 
27/27 (before -CON is 45/45) -18 hp due to Con damage ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ ended at -5 CON, Reading his scrolls
78/78 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ sleeping
72/72 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active,
76/79 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
92/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~ 1 grr left

..9/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum green, double moved
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum cyan, double moved
15/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum pink, double moved
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum blue, double moved
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily crushes the one in front of him, then steps back. "Sunchild, you want get the bloods on your blade? These Snaketouched are too much weak for me." 

[sblock=Actions]Thump the one in front 1d20+11=24, 2d6+13=17 step west 5ft.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 67/69
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 79/81
CMB: +12 CMD: 24 
Fort: +10 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +13 [+2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker (+11/+4, 2d6+13, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 13/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 3
Sling bullet, 1[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn takes the elf up on his kindly offer, stepping up to meet the approaching skum. _Hafísbíta_ fairly leaps from his scabbard to her hand, and she swings in a long, horizontal arc. The great blade takes the first skum apart at the waist, and hardly slows at all as it continues the arc deep into the chest of the skum beside it. Winterbite makes a sucking sound as the mountain warrior pulls him free easily. She neatly sidesteps a piece of falling rock as she flicks skum-blood from the blade and prepares to face the remaining skum.

"Hold, Shadow . . . Stay!"

[sblock=Actions]5' Step forward
Greatsword Attack (1d20+9=19, 1d20+4=22) vs. Pink, then Blue Skum
Damage (2d6+13=17, 2d6+13=18)

Reflex Save vs. Falling Rock (1d20+6=12)
Handle Animal (Untrained) (1d20+2=6)

Should kill the one previously damaged by the dagger, and almost the second one I think.[/sblock]


_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic tisks and shushes his companions in annoyance though he does not look up from his book. "Could you do that quietly please?"


----------



## Satin Knights

Shadow looks at the woman quizzically. Thinking to himself, _"Stay isn't right! Guard.  Guard is the right thing to do.  Guard master.  Yes, I guard."
_
Since Daylily actually invited Iosef into the fight, he steps up and swings his longsword, cutting down another of the skum and bloodying his blade.  Iosef dodges a falling rock as he waits for the last of the search party to wander, almost mindlessly, to their death.

The final skum steps up and strikes at the woman with a trident, but it skids off of her armor instead of piercing through.

[sblock=Combat]
67/69 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ 
27/27 (before -CON is 45/45) -18 hp due to Con damage ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ ended at -5 CON, Reading his scrolls
78/78 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ sleeping
72/72 ~ AC 19 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active,
76/79 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
92/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~ 1 grr left

.-8/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum green, bleeding out
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum cyan, attacked and missed
-2/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum pink, bleeding out
-2/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum blue, bleeding out[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn turns the withdrawal of _Hafísbíta_ into an aborted swing at the sole remaining Skum; when the creature flinches she drives the blade point first under its ribcage, through its heart and out through its back. When she pulls the blade free, the Skum drops to the ground and she steps smoothly back into the shelter of the tower before she can be struck by one of the unlimited supply of rocks.

"Erm . . . good boy, Shadow!"

[sblock=Actions]Attack (1d20+9=11, 1d20+4=17) vs. Remaining Skum
Damage (2d6+13=20)

Reflex Save vs Falling Rock (1d20+6=16)[/sblock]

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

After being gutted by _Hafísbíta,_ the last skum thinks maybe retreat would have been better.  Then a sharp spike of shale pierces his skull, stopping the dull thinking process entirely.  The pile of bloody bodies just outside the doorway occasionally squish or crunch as falling rocks pound them.  Other than that, the area returns to its relative peaceful stench and squalor.  

[sblock=ooc]Before the interrupting fight, Rolling Iosef's use of the Lesser Restoration in his 2nd level just prepped slot, Lesser Restoration while resting (1d4=4) Relic is up to being only down 1 CON, or at 39/39 HP for right now.  Sleeping will get the last CON point back and top out everyone on HP.[/sblock]
The seventh and eighth hour pass uneventfully, leaving Aradra fully rested and ready to watch over the others who may desire to sleep.  Relic puts the finishing touches on recording his magic missile spell into his spell book.

[sblock=Daylily]You are getting uglier as time goes on.  No one is going to say it, but you feel like you are changing into one of the fishy beasts.  Your mouth widens, tongue lengthens and your voice is croaking when you try to talk. (–2 penalty to Charisma, 15% spell failure chance for spells with vocal components)[/sblock][sblock=Plans?]Everyone sleep while Aradra stands watch?  Down stairs?  The middle floor?  Upstairs with the hidden stranger?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: Kalinn needs to sleep to get her new spells and complete her level up.


----------



## jackslate45

Once Aradra wakes up and sees the bodies of the dead skum, he attempts to get the monster's inside the tower.  If anyone asks him why, he says "Cause it looks suspicious with dead bodies at the mouth of a door, like they were killed there."


----------



## Systole

Daylily shrugs at Aradra.  "The falling rock, they will make bury the Snaketouched.  And they will make look like the falling rock was the killers.  Also, there is be very big lizard with no _ulili_ and many meat-steak cuts off it."

He rubs his eyes.  "Ugh, I should not have eated the flat-spider and the ball-of-worm.  I hope this sickness is go away soon.  Is time to open the doors that are above, yes?"


----------



## jbear

Relic stifles a large yawn as he tidies away his writing implements, scrolls and books. "Sleep as well as you can" he mumbles to no one in particular before he props his head on his pack and falls to sleep in the nest where he had been studying.


----------



## Satin Knights

As all the others, including his faithful Shadow, get some sleep, Aradra stands watch from the shadows within the tower.  About halfway through his watch, anther patrol party comes upon the slain lizard and shamblers.  Aradra's earlier preparations of dragging in the bodies seems to have worked to the party's advantage.  The search party have not paid any attention to the tower so far as they inspect the beast known to control this area.  Counting, this time Aradra sees six patrol skum.

[sblock=Combat]Aradra in currently concealed in shadows and has stealth to his advantage.  At least he does until Daylily is awakened.  Timing: about 6 hours since the last patrol, or 4 hours into Aradra's watch.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Crouching low to observe for right now  Stealth: 1d20+17=25, the ranger's training is put to use as he blends into the ground to not be seen, hopefully watching as the patrol moves on. Aradra is ready to wake his wolf if something out of place happens
[sblock=Intent]
 If they look over in the tower with curiosity's, Aradra will wake Shadow first, then start working on the rest of the party.  He is trying to avoid combat for this one though.  Why seek combat when it is unneeded.  Also, tracks to follow 

As I had not posted Aradra re-memorizing spells , I am keeping his current spent list for now. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *

AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 78/78
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +5

Perception: +13
Initiative: +8

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ;
Used Items: 4 charges of Abundent Ammo.  1 charge CLW, AntiVenom

Adaptation: 70/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
Level 1 Spells: Pass without Trace, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Eagle Eye, blank
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)
HP: 68/72
CMB: +12 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +6 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

One of the skum looks intently Perception (1d20+5-12=13) at the tower's entrance.  It stands there, cocking its head and pondering.  Another rock falls from the tower, crashing to the ground and pulling the creature back to its senses.  Even though it has spotted blood splatter at the entrance, the area looks too dangerous to walk up and investigate the blood.  Not saying anything to the others, he joins the rest of the search party as they head south, in the direction of where you had beached your boat.

The rest of the watch is uneventful and dawn breaks on a new day.

[sblock=Leveling!]Daylily leveled while he was sleeping. Dec 30th.  Relic will by the time he studies his spell book for an hour.  aka Jan 3rd.  So, you can both level up your characters.

OOC: The skum rolled a nat 20, but the bloody rocks at the entrance was a good excuse to be what he found.[/sblock][sblock=Frost]While you were sleeping, your resistances to the warping effects of this island were down a bit.  You finally succumbed to its effects.  Your blood thickens and turns black, while your blood vessels
constrict (–2 penalty to Constitution, normal vision range is halved).  Total result: 90' darkvision, 30' normal vision, -2 CON.  Starting to feel like Relic! [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Once everyone has prepared for the day, Aradra informs them of what he saw last night. "Now, we can follow the patrol, and maybe find out where they came from.  Or, we can go deal with invisible guy up top" Aradra says, nodding towards the upstairs.  "I think this is a good place for us to rest while we explore this island.  Also..."

Heading over towards the wizard, Aradra takes out a mistletoe leaf, and places it over the top of Relic's forehead.  Taking out the gemmed rod again, Aradra cast a spell, causing both the rod and Relic to glow with the same dull green of the Anti poison yesterday.  Standing back up Aradra says "That should help protect you against poisons for right some time.  If we fight another one of those spider looking creatures, you should be safe from the poison. Also, Kalinn used to be able to give Shadow a spell that would increase his armor.  Are you capable of the same?"

[sblock]
Cast Delay Poison on Relic.  Lasts 10 hours due to extend rod.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *

AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 78/78
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +5

Perception: +13
Initiative: +8

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ;
Used Items: 4 charges of Abundent Ammo.  1 charge CLW, AntiVenom


Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+2)
Extend Rod: 2/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)
HP: 68/72
CMB: +12 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +6 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn wakes slowly after a difficult sleep, and sits up holding her head. "Oohhhh, Gods . . . what a headache! Did I drink that much last night? And was the rotgut bad enough to start me going blind? I can barely see across the room."

OOC: Is this CON Damage, or Drain?
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]They are permanent transformations until you can find a way  to make them unpermanent.  So, I think that would put them as Inherent  modifiers.  Remove Curse, Remove Disease, Dispel Magic and Restoration  are not going to work.  High majiks or module mcguffin will fix the  problem near the end. If you abandoned the mission an went back to the  mainland now, you would be an ugly lot and shunned.  Well, anywhere  outside that little inbred village.

Now that you are awake with a new day, which way?  Upstairs is two mysteries.  The northwest has the unexplored, regal building.  There are a bunch of people to the north, over the cliff.  The spiders at the great machine has had equal time to lick their wounds.  The inverted pyramid hasn't been explored.  The shimmery dome also hasn't revealed it's secrets. The broken tower, and then finally, there is the building you passed up when the door was locked.

Lots of choices. You are about a quarter of the way through the module.  TXP has grown you past the module's expectations, so I will be bumping the critters up in power a bit.  In less than three weeks, Iosef and Ardra level as well, leaving 9 9 8 7 7 for levels when this was for APL 6.  But some, like the guard patrols, are just nuisance encounters at this point.  As for pace, this is looking like another full year at least if you hit all the places to go.  Some can be skipped, but many are chained where the sequence has to be completed.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic awakes itching and scratching himself like mad. He staggers to his feet and croaks (literally) "Hwaateerr! He struggles with his tattered robes, leaving them in the nest on top of his gear, and in moments the old man is standing as bare as the day his mother birthed him, which is quite an unpleasant sight in normal circumstances, but with the scales that cover his body it goes beyond ghastly. He hobbles to the corner where the mushrooms grow scratching and grumbling all the way and with a rather belligerent prayer he dumps a gallon of water over his head. "Aaahh! Thank the Wind and bless the Rain! I think I'm turning into a fish!" He shuffles back to his nest and gets dressed. He stuffs his face with an elementary breakfast from his supplies as he pulls out his book to study. He blinks a few times when Aradra lays a mistletoe leaf on his forehead. 

"Yes, well thank you. I would return to the place the spider's attacked us, most certainly. I want to study the Orrey now that the poison has been flushed from my system. But I need to study my spells first. Perhaps you could cast your protective spell just before we leave, and I will use my wand to cast a spell on Shadow then as well."

Relic takes the time he needs to prepare his spells. He does not budge nor show any other signs of awareness of what is going on around him until that task is complete. When that is done he takes a careful look at the amulet they found the day before and attempts to identify it. If he fails he casts a spell to aid his unveiling of the item's powers. 

[sblock=OOC] I have levelled up Relic; only thing missing is the correct XP total. 

I am assuming since Relic has not yet studied his spells, when he does he can fill the new spell slots, right?

He uses Create Water to wet himself for the day. Iosef might want to ask Relic for a shower as well 

Relic will cast Detect Magic and try and identify the amulet again.
Invisible Castle hates me and won't let me log in or send me a new password.
Without the ENworld dice roller its probably simpler that you roll for me SK (Spellcraft +16)
If he fails he will cast Identify on it.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 7] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 7) Human Wizard 6/Oracle 1
HP: 52/52 
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted 11 
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Con Damage: Healed! 
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +8
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Identify; Comprehend Languages; Magic Missile x2; Silent image
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Flaming Sphere; Web
Level 3: Haste x2; Lightning Bolt; Gaseous Form
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (47/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +4; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: Force Punch (5d4 force, 10ft knock back, DC 16).
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 7/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"If it is not be time to kill the invisbility thing yet, we shoulds still open the other door."  Earthbreaker in hand, he heads up the stairs.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 76/78
CMB: +11 CMD: 23
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 90/92
CMB: +13 CMD: 25 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +14 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker (+12/+5, 2d6+13, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 13/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 4
Sling bullet, 1[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

When Relic uses his water to keep his skin wet, Aradra says "Um, I might  need that as well.  I think I am suffering from the same thing."   Thankfully, Aradra keeps just his loincloth on for it, but the mixtures of scars and scales is not a pretty sight.  It looks painful when Aradra finishes up.

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *

AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 78/78
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +5

Perception: +13
Initiative: +8

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ;
Used Items: 4 charges of Abundent Ammo.  1 charge CLW, AntiVenom


Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+2)
Extend Rod: 2/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)
HP: 68/72
CMB: +12 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +6 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily wanders upstairs while the others are still preparing for the day.  The bronze double doors are still locked, but unlike that other vault looking place, the lock here looks rather simple.  Someone with a little expertise could probably finesse it open.  Giggling can be heard from upstairs.  

Relic takes his time to examine the amulet.  This building glows with old magic energy, but it is a dull glow, unlike the storm raging outside.  So, in this relative quiet, Relic is able to examine the trinket. [sblock=Amulet]Armillary Amulet
Aura faint divination; CL 5th
Slot neck; Price 2,500 gp; Weight —
Description
This thin chain of silvery-gray metal holds a series of interlocking rings that slowly turn within themselves in an accurate replication of the celestial sphere. The amulet grants its wearer a +5 competence bonus on Spellcraft checks. It also grants immunity to the dangerous effects of the Orrery of Nal-Kashel.[/sblock][sblock=ooc questions] Yes, Relic, and everyone else got a full rest and can memorize their full complement of spells at their new levels.  

XP: sheet updated.  Both Relic and Daylily's level ups are approved.

One thing: Relic added a new language, but didn't choose the language that has been on every written plaque encountered so far.  He may want to take Ancient Aklo instead of Abyssal.  You can tweak that if you desire.  I also built an account at Invisible Castle and PM'd you the details if you want to use that.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=Ancient Aklo] Thanks SK! 

Re: Ancient Aklo: For Relic's level ups I was just going of the Pathfinder SRD material. I didn't think I would be allowed to learn Ancient Aklo, but of course it makes more sense, so I'll gladly change that!

On other matters, Relic is too distracted to notice what Daylily is doing. That giggling doesn't sound too good. Someone might like to intervene before we find ourselves battling some demon. I have memorise Gaseous Form to be able to pass under that door and take a look around, but Daylily doesn't know that! [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Ancient Aklo]Aklo is a language, just like any other.  I tacked on the  "Ancient" part because this island has been sitting dormant for  thousands of years.  It seems most appropriate.  As a human wizard,  Relic can pick up any language.  He is not restricted in choices like  some other classes or races.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"I hears you, wicked thing!  You is be quiet or I comes up to there and make pound you!"

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 76/78
CMB: +11 CMD: 23
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 90/92
CMB: +13 CMD: 25 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +14 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker (+12/+5, 2d6+13, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 13/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 4
Sling bullet, 1[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

"Come stinky!  Come to your death!  I haven't had a good snack in a long time.  When I am done with you, the old man won't even have bones to retrieve and bury."


----------



## jackslate45

"Ignore it Daylily.  Don't let him provoke you."  Aradra warns softley as he appears behind the elf, bow at the ready and Shadow following up behind.

[sblock=Aradra Stats]
*
Aradra Longstrider *

AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 78/78
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +5

Perception: +13
Initiative: +8

 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ;
Used Items: 4 charges of Abundent Ammo.  1 charge CLW, AntiVenom


Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow
Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+2)
Extend Rod: 2/3 per Day
Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Shadow Stats]

Shadow

AC: 19 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)
HP: 68/72
CMB: +12 CMD: 23 (27 vs Trip)
Fort: +9 Reflex: +6 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+10 1d8 + 15 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] Time-wise, at what stage of studying his spells would Relic be at while this is going on? [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Everyone is done with their hour of reading/prayer/study.  You have taken the time to examine the amulet and suss out its properties.  Daylily had to take time to eat breakfast and has been with the party enough to know every one else needs their morning prep time or else they cannot do their jobs.  He is impatient, but not foolishly impatient.

Daylily, Ardra and Shadow are on the second floor.  Iosef, Frost and Relic are still down on the first.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"The wicked thing is not provokes me," Daylily lies, gritting his remaining teeth.  "The only things is that I am need new loincloth, and the wicked thing, I thinks he will makes a good loincloth, for cover my loin.  Does you hears me, wicked thing?" he says, raising his voice.  "It is only the word of Elder Storyteller that is keep the skin on you right now!"

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 76/78
CMB: +11 CMD: 23
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 90/92
CMB: +13 CMD: 25 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +14 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker (+12/+5, 2d6+13, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 13/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 4
Sling bullet, 1[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Hearing the raised voices from above Relic grabs his staff, hikes up his skirt and hustles up the stairs. "Speak of the devil... here I am. Probably not the best choice of words given the circumstances. Relic points his thumb upwards meaningfully. He rustles his long fingers about inside his component pouch and pulls out a piece of gauze that begins to smoke when pressed between his fingers. "Before we go opening any doors I think I should take a look to see what is on the other side. I'd hate to get into a fight needlessly with what I am sure will be a busy day ahead of us." He chuckles. "I haven't done this spell in many many years. It seems the old brain is beginning to unfuddle. And not a moment to soon... De corpo e carne ad humat!" 

Relic's body begins to lose its form, becoming like the smoke that rises from the gauze. Knowing he has little time to waste Relic slips beneath the crack between the door and the floor and enters the mysterious room beyond.

[sblock=Actions] Relic casts Gaseous Form on himself (though Relic should take a look as he has the knowledge skills to understand what it is he is seeing) and tries to enter the room beyond by going through the crack under the door.

Spell duration: 12 minutes
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn rises slowly, plainly not taking the physical effects of being on the gods forsaken island well. However, as the others rise and prepare for the day, she resolves herself to the job and starts to move with purpose. She makes her way upstairs just behind Relic and watches with interest as he becomes gaseous and slides under the door.
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Relic slips through the crack at the top of the door, as it is a bit larger than the one at the bottom, and a bit less dusty.  Once he is inside, the party waits anxiously, listening to silence. 
 More silence.
And even more.

The silence is broken with an instant tirade of curses in half a dozen languages that makes even Daylily blush. "And I _*chose*_ to stay downstairs in that filth!" Clicks and clatters can be heard from the backside of the lock.  "Just a minute.  Damn gnomes!"  More clicks and clattering is heard before Relic finds the correct combination.  "How did they... ah mage hand.  That would have worked."  Once he opens the door, he looks at the outside.  "Yep, complete fake out here."

Relic swings opens both bronze doors to the study and bed chamber of the previous owner of this tower.  From the looks, a wealthy wizard owned this tower.  The canopy bed, while untested so far, looks like the most luxurious you have ever seen.  Books and scrolls are piled on the study table have been undisturbed for ages. A glass box sits on the desk and slowly shifts colors.  In aklo, an inscription reads, "For your journey, with love, Esmarilla"  When touched, the case becomes clear to show a book, bookmark and bookplate.

"Armory that way, the kitchen is behind the other door."

[sblock=ooc]I had it all drawn up and waiting for you, and you chose to sleep with the corpses and dino doo doo!  The lock is a four tumbler slide lock puzzle.  With mage hand and practice, one could blindly slide the latches to the correct order to unlock the door.  The outside lock is a simple looking fake that at one time probably was magically trapped as well.

Assuming a take 20 search:  Relic now has a +21 Spellcraft and made all the identify rolls easily.
Two spell books, I will work out the spell contents later.  Running a PFS game tonight.
8 scrolls, later
Glass case, Contains a brand new Blessed Book, Bookplate of Recall, Bookmark of Deception (15,000)

The rest of the magic items I have to work out later.  I made an interesting list, and went 50k over current budget with it.  So, I have to try again later.  PM me any desired items that might have shown up in a mage/magus' type abode.  my mailbox it sitting at 17/20 at the moment.
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic then hustles down stairs, almost with a youthfully quick step. At the bottom he pokes his stick at Iosef. "Wake up! You may want to see this." He quickly regathers his gear and heads back up stairs, taking them two by two. He arrives back at the door to find his companions already exploring the room and makes his way straight for the study table. He leans his staff on the wall nearby and delves into his pack to retrieve his own books, scrolls, pens and ink, arranging them neatly like a scholar's new apprentice who has just received his first set of stationary before his first day of school. Smoothing the the cover of the magnificent book laid on the desk he says quietly "Thank you Esmarilla ..." Relic raises a bushy eyebrow and calls out to his companions. "The wizard of this tower ... it is likely the amulet that Daylilly found inside the belly of the beast. Which means he won't be missing anything we find here. Nor will he mind if we sleep in his comfortable bed while we remain in this place."After getting that rogue thought off his chest he begins to carefully look through the writings in an attempt to discover anything pertaining to what creature exactly is bound upstairs and why.

[sblock=OOC] So Relic should write his name in the Bookplate of Recall; then he can summon the book to himself 1/day? 

Question: As I have learnt Aklo, can I change Comprehend languages as one of Relic's memorised spells to something else? [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Gyah!" Daylily says, the disgust evident on his face.  "Looking at this!  This is much soft.  How does anyone sleeping on this?"  He pokes at a pillow, leaving a smear of dried lizard blood and ... whatever else he's gotten into lately.  Yeurgh.


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef looks at the comfortable surroundings and tries to hide his expression as he stretches the stiff muscles of his back. "These are finer than I am used to, but there is something to be said for taking the weight off one's abused muscles and bones. If we spend another night here, you should try it - we may make a city boy out of you yet," the Paladin awkwardly tries to interact with the wild elf.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

The Tiefling gazes around the room with mild interest. She'd heard of people living in this sort of . . . luxury . . . but much like the elf, she just can't see herself resting well there. She snickers at Iosef's jibe.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

The soldier shakes his head at the fine sleeping area.  Used to sleeping outside in the weather, the luxury was too much for him.

Aradra heads over to the armory, curious as to what this wizard had that would be useful in there current predicament.


----------



## Systole

Daylily shrugs at Iosef.  "I am not think I will becomings mans of the city.  I means, the cats ... yes, your cats are very tasties, but the rest of it ... it makes me to missing Jirago."


----------



## Satin Knights

In his poking around, Daylily finds a heavy leather belt, decorated with pictures of grumpy cows, galloping across a field of grain.  While he stares at it, the picture is still, but each time he looks away and then back, their feet seem to have changed positions.  Even the heads, with their tusky noses, seem to be bobbing.

_{{Caged!  Caged she is.  This is a duty the paladin must do alone... in there.}}_

With the screech of steel, Kalinn draws Hafísbíta and points to the northern room, "Iosef, in there. .....  Alone." in a deadpan, ominous tone that makes your spine shiver.

Standing up straight and gathering his composure, Iosef interrupts Aradra's trip to into the armory, as Relic referred to it, and goes in alone.  Hanging on the wall is a long object covered with heavy black felt.  A heavy compulsion pulls at Iosef's soul, wanting him to pull away the covering and reveal what has long been hidden from the world...

[sblock=ooc]Daylily finds a Belt of Thunderous Charging.   Iosef is about to find something worthy.   @_*rb780nm*_  You got center stage.   Aradra and Frost are going to have to wait a little longer to find new toys.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"Lady Cortesia, guard your unwary servant as he does something that is probably very, very, foolish..." The Paladin raises his holy symbol as if to ward off evil and uses his free hand to pull away the covering shroud.


----------



## Satin Knights

The felt cloth falls to the floor, revealing the flair of a heavenly glow before it subsides to a soft gentle light.  But this glow is surrounded, by a cage.  A wooden cage that writhes with black tentacles of energy that contain and bind its occupant.  The occupant can more aptly be described as a longsword, bearing holy scriptures along the blade and the dual faced iconography of Cortesia in the days of old.  The cage and sword seem to be in an eternal battle of opposing energies.


----------



## Systole

Daylily sniffs at the belt, and finding the smell not offensive to him, buckles it on.  "It is nots the loin clothing I wants, but it is not much bads.  Still, you civilizeds people should learn to being better artist.  These painted cow, their horn is on the nose, not on the heads.  Even I can painting better than that."

Watching Iosef head into the armory, Daylily throws his hands up.  "Oh, coming the on!  So it is okays if the Sunchild goes to wander and make play with scary magic, but when the Jiragan is want to kill a wicked invisibility thing, everyone say 'No, no, no!  Do not kill the wicked invisibility thing!  Maybe it is not being safe to kill the wicked invisibility thing!  Maybe it bites us in bad place!'  Pfaugh!  What do you think I am have a hammer for?  So I can make crack tree-nuts or somethings?  No, it is for smack wicked invisibility thing!"


----------



## jbear

Relic blanches when he hears Daylily's protest and almost falls off his chair. "What, who, what where, when?" Relic's very cursory search and assumption of a mundane armoury was obviously seriously wrong. He grabs his staff  and shuffles behind Daylily, peering over his shoulder to try and see what is going on, expecting to see Iosef's legs poking out of the mouth of a hungry demon or such like.


----------



## jackslate45

"I would point out, Daylily, that your friend was poisoned and weakened at the time, and could have died fron a single touch."  Aradra says, trying very hard to keep his tone level.  "And then what?  Relic is the only one skilled enough to figure out that magic contraption were he got poisoned. If he was dead, what do we do?"


----------



## Systole

Daylily shrugs.  "Elder Storyteller is more tougher than you thinks," he says, slapping the wizard on the back.  "And if the spirits is call him to the earth before he is make fix the magics, then ..." He pats his hammer meaningfully.  "Then I can make fix the magics in my way."


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef overhears some of the chatter outside the door. Smiling at Daylily's impatience, he studies the cage and the sword.

knowledge(religion),perception,spellcraft  (1d20+4=9, 1d20+8=28, 1d20+4=18)


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Iosef]Well, the holy symbol on the sword has of two faces.   Cortesia's holy symbols used to have two faces before the scism. (rolled  low there)  The wooden cage looks kind of fragile.  But, when you bring  anything non-living near it, it is stopped 4" away, like it was inside a  force field.  The cage seems to be coursing with unholy and necromantic  energy. Touching it is going to hurt, probably a lot.   The good energy  of the sword seems to be almost balancing the evil energy of the cage,  but not quite.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"I really should have paid more attention to history," the Paladin mutters as he reaches through the bars of the cage to grasp the sword.


ooc: attempting to grasp the hilt without touching the bars.


----------



## Satin Knights

The cage is too tight and fine to be able to stick his hand and wrist  through to retrieve the blade, or to slide the blade out by any means.   Testing anyways, he tries to carefully stick a finger through to simply  touch the blade.  Not used to delicate work, Iosef is shocked with unholy energy (5) but musters through the sickening feeling.  Retrieving the blade is going to require disabling or destroying the cage some how.


----------



## jbear

Relic quietly casts detect magic on the area to get a better idea of what was been seen. Perhaps something lost in the deep recesses of his brain could help the paladin deal with whatever it was they had before them.

[sblock=Rolls]Spellcraft 32; Kn: Religion 29; Arcana 28; Planes 26; history 15 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The big lug of a paladin, in the small hallway of the armory, blocks most of the view what is going on.  White and black energies, of a holy and unholy nature, sizzle and duel against each other, leaving flickering shadows upon the walls and ceiling of the room.  While this island and its wonders seem quite old, this blade dedicated to Cortesia seems even older.  Again, Relic spots the purple ting of necromantic energies that are unfamiliar to him, and seem to be fueling the magic that would have otherwise faded long ago.


----------



## Systole

"Gah, what is taking so longing, Sunchild?  If it is the bad magics, just use your special good magic fart thing, to make the bad magics go aways."


----------



## jbear

Relic grumbles "I can't see a thing! Try not to get yourself killed will you, Iosef! And more importantly, try not to get US killed! Now, where was I?" ​He shuffles back to the desk, sits down and continues looking through the scrolls.


----------



## rb780nm

"Would everyone please step well back, I want to try something, but it may go very, explosively, badly..." Iosef calls over his shoulder. After waiting a minute to give everyone a chance to get clear, he raises his holy symbol and draws upon the holy energies of Cortesia." Lady, dispel this evil and free your holy blade from it's imprisonment!" he calls as he focuses the holy power upon the cage.









*OOC:*


 Mechanically, Iosef is channelling positive energy in the "damage undead" mode - hopefully that will do something with the necromantic energy associated with the cage in a useful way.


----------



## Satin Knights

The combined energies of the paladin's channel and the holy blade's enchantment are able to drive away the black, writhing evil that entraps the blade to reveal the cage is simple, greyish wood and rather delicate.  But, the paladin's surge is only temporary.  A moment later, the darkness slowly creeps in from the ends, back in to this reality and starts to cover the cage again.  Before the evil has a chance to grow in strength, Iosef slams both fists upon the weakened structure, shattering the center and allowing the blade to fall out upon the ground.  As the two ends of the now broken cage dangle, swinging back and forth, the evil manages to brush up against the paladin to deliver one last spiteful, shocking bite.

An ancient holy longsword of Cortesia lies upon the floor, softly glowing with the radiance of the heavens.
[sblock=cage]Something like this, suspended with ropes on each end, and the blade was floating inside in the middle.






[/sblock]
[sblock=Iosef levels]Last spiteful shock did one more point of unholy damage.  
Now that Relic can identify magic items rather easily, you have a +1 holy longsword. 

Between TXP, Relic's door puzzle and this caged weapon trap, Iosef also levels to 8th.  The spirit of your bonded weapon can shift to this weapon, as that can only be done after 30 days or when you level, which ever comes first.  a.k.a. Perfect Timing on the GM's part.  This is a far more comfy home for the spirit anyways.[/sblock][sblock=Aradra levels]Between TXP, Relic's door puzzle and this caged weapon trap, Aradra levels to 9th.  I will edit the first post to reflect the new numbers a little later today when the forum is not taking 45 seconds between refreshes.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"Please forgive the rough treatment you have received," Iosef whispers to the sword as he wipes his hands. Kneeling over it, he prays silently for a moment in order to dispel any residual energies that may linger upon his person. He then gently and reverentially picks up the blade, cleans it and places it in his scabbard - his regular sword is shifted to a spot under his bedroll.


----------



## Satin Knights

Frost pauses and seemingly becomes disinterested with the current activity going on around her.   _

{{Now that that is done, isn't there someone's wife your supposed to rescue?}}_


----------



## jackslate45

With the paladin freshly equipped with a new sword, Aradra double checks all his equipment before saying "Back to the room we were at?  Or should we investgate the building to the north."

[sblock]
rb780nm: what spells are you memorizing today? I am trying to determine the 3rd 1st level spell, and I wanted to know what they were.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily rolls his eyes.  "So if this is okay for the Sunchild to breaking bad magics, maybe we can go break the magics of the wicked invisible thing ups the stair?  I will not even helping, if you does not want, except for take a loincloth of the invisible thing after."


----------



## jbear

"Won't be a moment, Daylilly. Almost finished with the paper chasing. I'm sure there must be something written here about that circle upstairs. Once we know what we might be dealing with we can decide whether it is worthwhile trying to make a loincloth from it or not. But remember, that is not a prison upstairs. It is a doorway. Whatever is on the other side is just waiting for someone to open the door. And there is no shiny sword on the other side of that door to make the risk worthwhile. Just an angry demon of some sort who wants to hurt us. If a loincloth you must have, perhaps we could wait to open that door until we have found a way to help the poor women who was brought here as a prisoner and may not have much time left to her..."
Relic delves into the mess of scrolls and papers once more, searching for any clue as to the nature of the creature upstairs.


----------



## rb780nm

*OOC:*




My thoughts on spells
1) Bless
1) Restoration, Lesser
2) Owl's Wisdom
2) Bull's Strength


----------



## Satin Knights

Relic searches through the papers and books, but finds very little information about the creature above.  One says "summon" followed by several that are numbered, but otherwise blank.  Then "commune" is scrawled on the next, followed by several more that are blank, except their numbers.  Again, "commune" is the only word scrawled.  Gathering up unused scrolls that haven't crumbled to dust, Relic starts to see a pattern.  Esmarilla may have loved her husband, but it is likely others did not look upon him so kindly.
[sblock=Scrolls found]Dimensional Anchor, Fleshworm Infestation, Summon  Monster IV, Malicious Spite, Howling Agony, Loathsome Veil, Seek  Thoughts, Spontaneous Immolation.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

The old man's words jolt Kalinn back to the present from wherever her thoughts had wandered. _Gods above, this place is huge . . . how much ground do we have left to cover?_ Iosef's new sword catches her eye; she reflexively checks that Winterbite rests easy in his scabbard. "This place affects us more every minute we spend here; I hate to think what it's done to that poor woman. But we need to put things right here as well as rescuing her."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic, his face somewhat pale and a few beads of sweat lacing his forehead, tucks away the scrolls in silence and stands muttering, "What a charming fellow... probably would be good friends with the sewer witch.." He looks to Daylily who seems to await permission to go and harvest a loin cloth from the devil upstairs. "No, sorry friend. The paper is silent on the matter. The wizard whose room this was seems to have been a character of vile spirit. The beast that chewed him up did this world a favour. I can only guess, but it seems the ... doorway upstairs was used to call creatures from other worlds and converse with them. There is a spell amongst his scrolls that, given the necessary time to master it, I could use to hold it to this place once we called it so you could properly fight it with your hammer and it could not escape with its magics. Until then, I believe facing such a creature would be folly. And not on our 'To do list' quite yet. As always though, Daylilly, should you choose to make the warmth of your loins a priority, I will stand beside you. Well, behind you at a safe distance to be honest. I would beg of you patience however. Perhaps in the mean time you could take vengeance upon those spiders from yesterday to keep your hammer suitably amused. I will watch anxiously from outside, of course. And then I can take a proper look at the Orrey and see if I can make sense of what is going wrong with it, which will hopefully give us clues as to what is going wrong on this island, and why we are turning into fish."


----------



## Systole

Daylily shrugs.  "If you say is more easy to kill the wicked invisibility thing when it is not invisibility, I am agree. This is the goods strategy.   I cans waiting to tomorrow."

He listens to Relic.  "The spider, they is come back?"  He grins.  "Yes, I am want eat the tasty spider.  I will takes off the armor and walk around and look tasty.  When they make come to bites me, then I am hitting them much heavy with the hammer."


----------



## Systole

-Double post.-


----------



## Satin Knights

So, it seems that spider meat and looking at the great machine is the first business of the day. With Relic standing in the doorway and watching with twitchy cantrip fingers, he is able to spot and nullify any falling rock debris before it does harm.  After trudging through some vines, you get upon the stone road again.  Taking the fastest path to the far side of the island, you go a bit north before heading east.  

After only a few steps, Shadow stops, bows down slightly and grows.  Ahead, Daylily, Aradra and Iosef see two humans in the tall foliage on the north side of the road.  They are ahead, just before road splits.  Their clothes are minimal rags.  While they are young looking, they are bedraggled and have the look of beggars.  The woman seems to be nursing a wounded arm, while the man is trying to wave you forward.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily rolls his eyes.  "This is more people you is wanting to help, I am sure," he says, his tone conveying his exact opinion of helping random strangers instead of letting nature take its proper course.  Bored, he looks around for more streetlights to break.


----------



## jbear

Relic, having no idea what Daylily is talking about being as miopic as he is, and the comment being vague enough that it could be about anything at all, continues to shuffle on forward, intent on returning to the Orrey. "Come on. Keep up."


----------



## rb780nm

Ignoring the muttering behind him, Iosef strides towards the bedraggled couple. "Ho, strangers!" he calls towards them.


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra hangs back, keeping an eye on the situation for now


----------



## Satin Knights

The bedraggled male approaches you, waving you forward.  "Come help.  You come.  She hurt.  Help she." His common is quite broken, but useful enough to get his point across.  The female steps out onto the road, holding her arm and elbow in obvious pain.  
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

*OOC:*


Iosef is going to be naive and dumb right now. Sorry.







Iosef, seeing the injured girl, dashed forwards preparing to apply some healing to her arm.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

As Iosef moves quickly forward, Kalinn paces him a few steps (OOC: 20') back. She scans the area warily as she moves forward.

Perception Check (1d20+10=17)
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]



​


----------



## jbear

Hearing the voice but not seeing who it belonged to, Relic tisks as Iosef rushes off to assist whoever was up ahead. "You do remember we are on the Island of Dire Evil, now don't you young Iosef. Don't let the goodness of your heart blind you a fool ... oh hang it, you're not even listening to me are you? With a sigh he takes out his wand and summons a protective force about himself while holding his Rod to extend the length of the spell's duration. "Now ... Shadow... come here boy and we will make you a hard target for whatever monster Iosef is going to parley with... If Relic has time before anything untoward happens, he uses his wand to cast the same spell upon Shadow.

[sblock=Actions] Cast Mage Armour on Relic with Rod of Lesser Extend
Cast Mage Armour on Shadow (if/when it runs out I will recast it upon Shadow; fr now I prefer to conserve the Extend uses just in case) [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily initially paid little attention to the strangers, and the barbarian's aptitude with the Common tongue wasn't much better than theirs, and so their halting speech didn't ring any alarm bells.  However, seeing Relic's preparations, he perks up and a a wicked smile crosses his face.  "What, is this a trick thing?  You thinks there is to be fight?"


----------



## jackslate45

_For once, I hope we are wrong. _Aradra silently prays, his right middle finger handeling the quick release on his ammunition wand.  Once Relic calls to the wolf, Aradra nudges Shadow towards the mage, hoping that the spell Relic casts will protect the wolf.

He watches their back, to ensure that no one is comming from behind. (Perception:1d20+14=20)
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +6
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +17/+12 1d8+3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion
 Used Items: 4 charges of Abundent Ammo. 1 charge CLW, AntiVenom
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, <EMPTY SLOT>
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 2/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 26 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) + 4 Mage Armor 
HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

As the two well armored people approach, the man, who is rather tall,  steps to the side to give you a wide berth as you pass. He continues to wave the rest of you forward as well. The woman is  dressed a toga while the man is wearing simple pants and is bare  chested.  Frost eyes them over carefully, and they look like perfectly  normal humans.  Relic uses his wand, touching himself first with it and  then the wolf.  Shadow is sniffing the air, but since metal man is being  nice to the strangers, he stands by old man and waits.

As Iosef  approaches, the woman holds out her arm.  With dark bruises around it,  it looks like her wrist is broken, and has been for a couple  days.[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"Allow me to assist you, my lady," Iosef says gently placing his hands upon the lady's arm. With a muttered prayer to Cortesia, he focusses the healing energies upon the injury.

[OCC]

Use a LOH

[/OOC]


----------



## jackslate45

The soilder relaxes a bit as the paladin goes to start working on the womans arm.  With Shadow calming down, everything seemed to be ok.  Calling the wolf back to walk with him, Aradra walks towards the man.

Getting close enough to talk (Bh 51), Aradra asks him "Who are you two?"


[sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +13 Will: +6
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +17/+12 1d8+3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion
 Used Items: 4 charges of Abundent Ammo. 1 charge CLW, AntiVenom
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, 
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 2/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 26 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) + 4 Mage Armor 
HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent
 [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Whistling in what he believes is a nonchalant manner, Daylily moves ahead of Relic so he can charge the man if anything entertaining happens.


----------



## jbear

Relic nods to Daylily. As he walks by he whispers "Yes, perhaps a trick thing. I doubt we will meet anyone normal in this place. Look a us after just one night ..."


​With that Relic rustles along behind Daylily, taking care to keep the elven barbarian between himself and the new comers. He remains silent, watching them with an intent stare of open distrust.


----------



## Satin Knights

The male thumps his chest with his arm, "Craktok" to answer the archer.  Pointing to his mate, "Keeeenaar".

Iosef lays his hands upon the woman's arm, but something is not quite right.  The arm feels like a crusty shell fish, not that of a woman.  At the same time, a divine whisper in Relic's ear puts him on edge against this new danger.

[sblock=Iosef]You suddenly see through an illusion and are holding the claw of this 8' tall, large beast.  You get a standard or move action in the surprise round. You can also talk, 5' step and use a swift action.  Drawing your sword at this moment is a move action. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Relic]You can't see what is going on, but your temporal celerity ability kicked in. You get a surprise round action of move or std.  (5' step, swift and talk are also available)[/sblock][sblock=Combat]
Iosef's will save (1d20+12=21) makes it
trigger's init
Surprise Inits: Iosef, Frost,  Daylily, Aradra, Relic twice (1d20+0=19, 1d20+3=8, 1d20+2=13, 1d20+8=15,  1d20+8=25, 1d20+8=13)
Init male;female (1d20+7=22, 1d20+7=22)

Iosef and Relic get to act in a surprise round with a surprise action before the creatures.
(Relic can't see what is going on, but still rolls the best initiative. The wind is whispering to him.  That's it! )

78/78 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ 
52/52 ~ AC 18 ~ Relic ~ mage armor 2 hrs, neutralize poison 10 hrs
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~
90/90 ~ AC 26 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, mage armor 1 hour
90/90 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
92/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~

??/?? ~ AC 10? ~ Male
??/?? ~ AC 10? ~ Female
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=OOC]Whoa, I think I know what those are.  Yipes![/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic was myopic  of that there was no doubt. But as his physical sight dimmed Relic had begun to sense the world in new and unique ways. He had always been mistrustful of appearances, when he got up close enough to see them of course, and as Daylily could testify, more often than not his suspicions were largely misplaced. But that was not the case today. Strangers in need of help on this forsaken island ... his alarm bells were ringing. As he placed himself behind Daylily the wind seemed to still, as though holding its breath for a moment, which is when Relic heard the whisper clear as day. _*You are all in great danger*. _It was then that Relic had a flash forward of what was to come, as blind as he was, he saw it as clearly as he heard the wind's whisper. 

His fingers found their way into his component pouch with deft decision as he sounded a warning to his companions. "Kill them now!" He popped the shaving of liquorice he had found into his mouth and let the spell tumble forth that would fuse him and those close enough with supernatural haste. "Velocitat!"

[sblock=Actions]
Caste Haste on self, Daylily, Shadow and Aradra. (Sorry guys, Kalinn and Iosef are out of Relic's range): +1 extra attack/round (main attack) when making a Full Attack; +1 atk bonus; +1 AC and REF saves dodge bonus; +30 ft movement
Duration: 7 Rounds

SK, I hope you don't mind that I have interpreted Relic's temporal celerity as him seeing a flash of the future, thus bypassing his myopia, not to any mechanical advantage though, just fluff-wise. I've been careful not to have Relic transmit any knowledge that he doesn't actually know, even though I intimate he does know what is going to happen.

Question regarding Spell Duration of spells cast from Wand:
I am guessing from the length of time you have listed for Mage Armour that there is a rule somewhere that says that when you use a wand, the spell functions by the caster level of the creator not the person using the spell, right? It must be hidden somewhere, but I can't find it, so I just wanted to check. Because it would normally last 7 hours for a 7th level wizard. If it was taken from the caster level of the creator, Craft Wand is a 5th level feat. Which would mean 5 hours. Or is there a rule that trumps this somewhere else that I have missed which makes it cast as though a 1st level wizard were using it?  [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 7] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 7) Human Wizard 6/Oracle 1
HP: 52/52 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (19) FlatFooted 11 (15)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armour (2 hrs?); Haste (7 rounds): +1 atk; +1 AC & REF; +30ft move; +1 atk/round w/ full atk
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 (+5) Will: +8
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Identify; Comprehend Languages; Magic Missile x2; Silent image
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Flaming Sphere; Web
Level 3: Haste 1/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Gaseous Form: USED
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +4; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: Force Punch (5d4 force, 10ft knock back, DC 16).
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 7/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Flash of the future is fine.  The ability does leave the description a bit open as to how to deal with it.

A magic item can be made at a lower caster level than the caster who is making it. CRB p.460. For wands, potions and scrolls, min = min to cast the spell, max=caster's level. Since the price of a wand is 750 * caster level * spell level, a first level spell at CL 1 = 750 gold.  If done as a 5th level caster, it would have cost 3,750.  CRB p.496.  I think we also have a LPF ruling that all new items purchased at the Mystic Pearl are min level and fully charged unless they are commissioned.
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"What are you?" Iosef says, dropping the woman's arm and bringing up his shield and sword.


----------



## Satin Knights

"Hungry!" Lobster clawed arms and tentacles start to flail and strike out of the rather passive illusion that was a man and woman.  The creatures themselves are quite a bit larger than humans, standing 8' tall, and are quite focused upon their prey.  The female creature tries to grab the paladin, but the stalwart knight manages to raise his shield just in time to block the blow.

As the female has taken her first strike, the male shuffle steps and breaks his illusion with a massive claw of his own.  Frost is not as lucky as the massive claw grabs her around the waist and starts squeezing and tearing at her flesh. 

[sblock=Aradra]Kn Dungeoneering:29 gets you that the creatures are Chuul.  They are known for having paralytics tentacles and having human-like intelligence.[/sblock]The party is up...[sblock=Combat]surprise round over, Full round #1.
The grey circle is just a busted lamp post.  It will not impede Daylily. The vines to the north are difficult terrain.  
78/78 ~ AC 18 ~ HASTE 6 Daylily ~ 
52/52 ~ AC 18 ~ HASTE 6   Relic ~ mage armor 2 hrs, neutralize poison 10 hrs
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ HASTE 6  Aradra ~ Kn Dungeoneering (1d20+9=29) 
90/90 ~ AC 26 ~ HASTE 6  Shadow ~ amulet active, mage armor 1 hour
90/90 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
80/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~ GRAPPLED

??/?? ~ AC 22 ~ Male Creature ~ 5' step, lobster claw attack on Frost (1d20+14=31) succeeds, damage (2d6+7=12), Grab (Grapple) attempt (1d20+19=25) succeeds
??/?? ~ AC 22 ~ Female Creature ~ lobster claw attack (1d20+14=20) on Iosef, misses
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

With a joyous cry, Daylily charges at the nearest creature.  "Uyuh!  Make happy noise!  Fight!"

[sblock=OOC]Rage,  Lunge, Charge to BI54.  Daylily doesn't like getting grappled when he charges big things with reach.  

Otherwise, I haven't been able to log onto Invisible Castle.  SK, if you would do the honors, Daylily is attacking at +18/2d8+17[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 [15] (18 flat-footed, 13 touch) -2 Lunge -2 Charge +1 Haste
HP: 78/78
CMB: +12 CMD: 24
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 [13] (16 flat-footed, 11 touch) -2 Lunge -2 Charge +1 Haste
HP: 92/92
CMB: +14 CMD: 26 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +14 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker (+15/+8, 2d6+17, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Lingering rage, PA/FF, Charge, Lunge, Haste
Rage Remaining: 13/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 5
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn explodes into rage with a deafening roar as the creature grabs her. Claws burst from the ends of her fingers, and her mouth and nose extend into some sort of strange cross between saurian and human. She lashes out with these weapons, and claws tear into the flesh of her attacker.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Rage
Free: Activate Claws/Bite
Standard: Claw/Claw/Bite (1d20+8=10, 1d20+8=23, 1d20+8=11) for Damage (1d4+10=13)

Though it doesn't make a difference this time, since this thing also has the grappled condition does it's AC drop?[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]



​


----------



## jackslate45

_Well, it's not Sara, but_  was the first thing Aradra thought after hearing the names, when the 2 monsters attacked.  Alarmed at the attack, Aradra yells "SHADOW!" as the ranger activates his wand again to give him rounds of ammunition.  The wolf, growing angerly at the sudden appearance of the tall creatures, strides forward with unnatural haste (curitosy of Relic) and takes a massive bite out of the monster's leg.  

Recalling what these monsters are, Ardara yells out "Those tentacles will paralyze you!  We need to free Frost, NOW!"

[sblock]
Aradra:
 swift action Draw wand 
Standard Cast Abundant Ammunition 
Move action - Place Wand in backpack

Shadow: Move to within melee Range, and BITE! 1d20+13=33 Confirming Crit 1d20+13=32 2d8+1d6+32=46  Ouch. Trip Attempt 1d20+14=20
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+18/+13 1d8+3 or +13/+13/13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion
 Used Items: 5 charges of Abundent Ammo. 1 charge CLW, AntiVenom
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, <EMPTY SLOT>
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 2/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 27 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) + 4 Mage Armor  + 1 Haste
HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+13/+11/+6 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Haste
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

With a charge and overhand swing, Daylily's mighty earthbreaker cracks the shell of the creature slightly.  Frost transforms and rips into the lobster beast, tearing out flesh from under its hard shell.  The wolf bounds up and chomps on its leg.  More cracking is heard as the wolf nearly tears off one of the beast's four legs.  Standing on only three legs, it is still wrestling with Frost, keeping hold of her.
[sblock=Combat]BI53 if you are stopping short and lunging.  I can build another InvisCastle acct if you would like.
surprise round over, Full round #1.
The grey circle is just a busted lamp post.  It will not impede Daylily. The vines to the north are difficult terrain.  
92/92 ~ AC 14 ~ HASTE 6 Daylily ~ Daylily's attack (1d20+18=23) hammer damage (2d8+17=30)
52/52 ~ AC 18 ~ HASTE 6   Relic ~ mage armor 2 hrs, neutralize poison 10 hrs
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ HASTE 6 Aradra ~ Kn Dungeoneering (1d20+9=29) 
90/90 ~ AC 26 ~ HASTE 6  Shadow ~ amulet active, mage armor 1 hour
90/90 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
80/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~ GRAPPLED

*-89*/?? ~ AC 20 ~ Male Creature ~ 5' step, lobster claw attack on Frost (1d20+14=31) succeeds, damage (2d6+7=12), Grab (Grapple) attempt (1d20+19=25) succeeds
??/?? ~ AC 22 ~ Female Creature ~ lobster claw attack (1d20+14=20) on Iosef, misses
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=ooc]Removed post.  My bad, was all hopped up on Dayquil.  Also, I just realized Daylily does 3d6 on a Charge, not 2d8 like I said.  D'oh.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

[Sblock] nvm as you were[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Satin Knights

OOC: Relic and Iosef still have actions this round.


----------



## rb780nm

Iosef studies the aura of "Keenar" for a moment
"Cortesia! Punish these evil things that spurn your light!" Iosef cries as he draws upon his diety's power, strengthening his blow against the creature next to him.









*OOC:*



Move: Detect Evil *I recognized the image - So I'm making Iosef know enough that my actions make sense*
Swift: Smite Evil 
Standard: Attack vs Keenar (using bonus vs evil) (1d20+17=29, 1d8+2d6+13=26)


----------



## jbear

Relic rustles forward until he can see the foul creatures attacking his comrades. While his mind works feverishly to identify the creatures and judge whether or not they have enough of a mind to ensorcel he raises his staff and four unerring darts of magic fire into the wounded creature.

[sblock] Sorry, starting a new job. Very busy atm Post rate will drop probably over the next little while. 

Relic will magic missile (4d4+4 I believe) the wounded chuul and try and identify what it is.

I have to rush off to work, so feel free to make dmg rolls and knowledge checks for Relic SK, or I'll do it some time this evening when I get home and finsish all of the priority tasks I need to get in order (so late this evening). [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

As the first of the magic bolts of energy hits the male, it falls over, losing its grip on Frost. Iosef's new sword makes the female howl in pain as it sinks deeply in between the plate of her shell.  She retaliates with her massive claws, but only one is able to grab the paladin and squeeze.
[sblock=ooc]Power still failing for me.  At 87 volts instead of 110.  I can get the laptop on the net about 10 minutes at a time before I have to trickle recharge.

male down, maybe fully dead. Was at 1hp before the MM.
female wounded.
female attacks Iosef claw/claw attacks (1d20+14=20, 1d20+14=29) 1 claw damage (2d6+7=17) Grab (1d20+19=32) Iosef grappled, chuul full attacked, so didn't get to do the paralytic tentacles.

Party is up.  no access to the machine with the map at the moment, but that shouldn't be necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra, taking the chance of the Chuul's lower defenses, moves over into the thick weeds and opens fire, landing 4 solid hits.

Shadow then bounces forward and tries to finish it off.
[sblock]
Aradra:
 5' Step north into difficult terrain, due to woodland stride
Full Attack 1d20+14=29, 1d20+14=21, 1d20+14=26, 1d20+8=12.  With the grapple penalty 4 hits. 4d8+36=64

Shadow: Move to within melee Range, and BITE! 1d20+13=29 Damage 1d8+1d6+16=25.  I think that kills it.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+18/+13 1d8+3 or +13/+13/13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion
 Used Items: 5 charges of Abundent Ammo. 1 charge CLW, AntiVenom
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, <EMPTY SLOT>
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 2/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 27 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) + 4 Mage Armor  + 1 Haste
HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+13/+11/+6 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Haste
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

To make the story short, Shadow starts in on his "lobster" diner without waiting for stinky elf.
[sblock=ooc]both completely dead. CR9 fight.  updating first post in a while.  Just now getting the computers back online.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

"Anyone else hurt?" Iosef asks, applying pressure to his wounds.


----------



## jbear

Relic moves forward and assesses who needs healing. "I am unhurt. Kalinn, are you okay? In my vision..." 

The old man can not bear to say what he had seen in his vision. He turns his attention to the creatures inspecting them closely to see what they are exactly.

[sblock=Actions] Can Relic take 10 on the relevant Knowledge check to identify the creatures? [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra pulls his wand back out of the saftey of his bag and sets it back into it's holder on his wrist sheathe. He awaits Kalinn's response, noticing the blood pulling from wounds on her body.
[sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+18/+13 1d8+3 or +13/+13/13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion
 Used Items: 5 charges of Abundent Ammo. 1 charge CLW, AntiVenom
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, <EMPTY SLOT>
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 2/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 27 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) + 4 Mage Armor  + 1 Haste
HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+13/+11/+6 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent, Haste
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"I am . . . as well as can be expected. A mighty pinch the creature had." She winks at Daylily. "Crab legs for lunch today?" Once the fatigue from her rage passes, the Tiefling appears to be moving around well.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]



​


----------



## Systole

Daylily kicks at the corpse of the abomination.  "No, I am not eat this.  I already eated to much of the ball-of-worm and the flat-spider, and now I have aching of head, and am become look-sick like the fat old mans in the town.  From now, I am only eat things like the salad and the lizard and the bird and the cat.  Wet food is not safe to eating."


----------



## Satin Knights

After Shadow has his fill, the island seems quiet and still. Heading east, south, then east, you make it the rest along previously traveled paths to the crystal dome without encountering additional resistance.  The place appears to be as you left it the day before.  Looking in, the machine seems quiet at the moment.  Aradra remembers that there were two copper plaques with writing, one down by the machine, and one just inside the door.  They were not investigated before your hasty departure yesterday.
[sblock=ooc]A take 10 on the knowledge check only made the DC by one.  Chuul are known for paralytic tentacles.  If they grab you, things go bad.[/sblock][sblock=status]You can take time to heal up before making the walk over.  If you want another destination, there are several to choose from.
92/92 ~ AC 16 ~ Daylily ~ 
52/52 ~ AC 18 ~ Relic ~ mage armor 1.5 hrs, neutralize poison 9.5 hrs
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ 
73/90 ~ AC 26 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, mage armor .5 hour
90/90 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
80/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily immediately begins stripping off his armor.  "We go taunt the jump-spider, yes?  Maybe we is catch them this times, and then we eats them."


----------



## jackslate45

Once outside of the building, Aradra pulls out his rod again, and heads over to Relic.  Aradra places the mistiltoe over Relic again, and casts another spell upon the mage. "This will help."
Relic can feel his skin hardening as the spell takes hold. (Cast Barksin on Relic with Extend Rod.  Relic gains a +3 to NA. His AC is now at 21 for 2 hours.)
Aradra casts a second spell, wiping sweat off his brow and rubbing it into his eyes.  The soldier immidiatly notices the effect, as the stench from Daylily really starts getting stronger...(Cast Perceive Clues with Extend Rod for 2 hours)
Once his preperations was done, Aradra puts the rod and leaf away, and pulls out his bow again. Looking at Daylily Aradra nods, but says  "Let us hope we won't need these precautions, but if we can kill those spider looking things I would feel MUCH better..."
[sblock=SK]
Shadow never got hit, Isoef did.  Ardara will tap off Iosef though with his wand if Iosef does not top himself off. 3d8+3=16
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +19
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +17/+12 1d8+3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion
 Used Items: 5 charges of Abundent Ammo. 4 charges of CLW, AntiVenom
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, <EMPTY SLOT>
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 26 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) + 4 Mage Armor 
 HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
 [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm

*OOC:*


Iosef was going to channel energy to heal wounds... But I think we're close enough to full now. Iosef doesn't tend to heal himself unless he's very badly injured (or along with the rest of the party in a channel)


----------



## Satin Knights

Nothing seems to happen while you stand outside the building, preparing to enter.
[sblock=ooc]I am a bit of a vicious GM.  Running around half wounded is not a good idea.  Aradra use of the wand is the good idea.  Regarding Shadow, typo.  It was meant to be damage on Iosef, which now all but 1 is fixed.[/sblock][sblock=Status]78/78 ~ AC 14 ~ Daylily ~ bare chested!!
52/52 ~ AC 21 ~ Relic ~ mage armor 1.5 hrs, neutralize poison 9.5 hrs, +3 NA 2 hrs
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ +5 Perception/Sense Motive 2 hrs
90/90 ~ AC 26 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, mage armor .5 hour
89/90 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
80/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"My thanks Aradra. I feel safer. C'mon old man, lets be brave, shall we!". 

With those words of encouragement to himself he follows his companions inside, electricity begins to crackle at his fingertips

[sblock=OOC] Relic will ready Shocking Grasp in case the spiders appear in front of him and try and bite (that won't provoke an OAtk right?) [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Pre-casting Shocking Grasp and holding the charge, then striking with a readied action, would not provoke.  Requires std 1 round to cast and then a readied standard action for the second and succeeding rounds.
Casting and striking with one readied action would provoke unless you cast defensively.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] Hmm ... okay. Relic will cast and hold. Then walk inside with a readied action. Is that okay, since we are not yet in combat? If not he'll just walk in and go total defense.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn shrugs and moves into the building after Relic, eyes peeled for threats.
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]



​


----------



## Systole

Earthbreaker in hand and stripped to the waist, Daylily moves into the large chamber.  "Uyah!" he calls, his voice ringing off the ceiling.  "Uyah, jump-spider!  Here I ams!  Come and biting me!  I ams naked and tasty!"

[sblock=OOC]Bah, it's not like too many CR7-9 beasties would miss a 16 or 18 AC anyway.  A barbarian's AC is his HP.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 78/78
CMB: +12 CMD: 24
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 12 (12 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 92/92
CMB: +14 CMD: 26 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +14 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker (+15/+8, 2d6+17, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 11/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 5
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Looking at Shadow, Aradra says "Shadow.  On Relic." The wolf blinks once, then runs off to follow the mage.

Entering the area, Ardra nocks an arrow and draws it to full draw,  waiting...
[sblock=Actions]
Shadow ordered to defend Relic.

At the entrance, Aradra nocks an arrow with Deadly Aim, Ready to fire
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +19
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +17/+12 1d8+3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion
 Used Items: 5 charges of Abundent Ammo. 4 charges of CLW, AntiVenom
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, <EMPTY SLOT>
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 26 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) + 4 Mage Armor 
 HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Prepping for a battle and entering, the machine seems to oblige you  slightly.  The orbs start to hum and glow a bit stronger as their orbits  expand.  Searching for traces of the spiders, you find none currently  except for a bit of their blood you spilled yesterday.
[sblock=Relic]Kn Planes: nat 20.  It dawns on you when Daylily's taunting is not succeeding that phase spiders are surprise attack creatures that are smarter than orcs, but dumber than humans.  With too many weapons poised to strike, they are not likely to come out.[/sblock][sblock=Combat]
78/78 ~ AC 14 ~ Daylily ~ bare chested!!, taunting
52/52 ~ AC 21 ~ Relic ~ mage armor 1.5 hrs, neutralize poison 9.5 hrs, +3 NA 2 hrs, holding shocking grasp, 
Kn Planes (1d20+9=29)
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ +5 Perception/Sense Motive 2 hrs, readied bow
90/90 ~ AC 26 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, mage armor .5 hour
89/90 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
80/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"These spiders are clever creatures. They must sense the threat we pose and remember well the near death experience we gave them yesterday. I would hazard to guess that they will remain in hiding while we remain poised to strike. I will try and learn from the machine what I can of the Orrey. Stay alert and ready to attack lest they think they can catch us by surprise."

Relic shuffles forward, the electricity still crackling in his hands. He holds the amulet and whispers a prayer hoping that he will be able to understand what seems to be a very complex machine. With one last check that they remain not under attack Relic then turns his attention to the machine.

[sblock=OOC] What does Relic have to do to figure out what he is seeing and discover that something is going wrong? [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra yells out to Relic "Check the copper plates!  They might have more infomation on them."
[sblock=Actions]
At the entrance, Aradra nocks an arrow with Deadly Aim, Ready to fire
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +19
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +17/+12 1d8+3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion
 Used Items: 5 charges of Abundent Ammo. 4 charges of CLW, AntiVenom
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, <EMPTY SLOT>
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 26 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) + 4 Mage Armor 
 HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Spellcraft is the final mechanic to the puzzle.  And you are only going to get one try per day.  Doing it while the spiders and/or machine tries to kill the party is the hard part.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic had missed the plaques entirely what with being so short sighted and keeping his eyes peeled for plane jumping arachnids. He was close to the machine now and so were the others. Seeing the copper plate by the machine but having missed the one near the door, the old wizard quickly reads the plaque and then turns his attention to the machine.

[sblock=OOC] As the machine is obviously magical, and spellcraft is needed to understand it, would 'Identify' have any effect on it? If so Relic will cast it and then study it. If not then he will study it using his Guidance bonus (+1)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

"Safety Precautions: Students attempting to adjust the Orrey must wear their Armillary Amulets or suffer dire consequences at the hands of the school headmaster, if they manage to live."

Adjustment of focusing lenses is performed using red square dials on row three, blue ellipses on row two, alternating yellow triangles on the fifth row, and slide rods with left handed threads along the bottom row.  Fine calibration of drift compensation are done with rows six and one, accounting for temporal differentials of base and target.  Clear path to glyphs must be maintained at all times, including accounting for orbital satellites in both passive and active defense modes.  Their orbits can be calculate with Fiducci's equations given the following masses.  5.3  9.2  2.1  5.4  9.1  44.9 23.1  9842.1​
With so many people standing around, the hum of the machine and satellites starts to grow louder.  The lights are burning brighter.
[sblock=ooc]Yes, Identify can be used to study the machine.  It is going to take four hours to study the machine completely in a take20 perception style examination.  The machine is likely to get grumpy long before that.  [/sblock][sblock=status]78/78 ~ AC 14 ~ Daylily ~ bare chested!!, taunting
52/52 ~ AC 21 ~ Relic ~ mage armor 1.5 hrs, neutralize poison 9.5 hrs, +3 NA 2 hrs, analyzing the machine
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ +5 Perception/Sense Motive 2 hrs, readied bow
90/90 ~ AC 26 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, mage armor .5 hour
89/90 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~
80/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Armillary amulet ..." comments Relic off handedly touching the amulet around his neck as the writing affirms what he had already divined. "I am safe wearing this ... from the Orrey ... the rest of you on the other hand ... Not so safe. And the Orrey is complex enough that I will need a good long amount of time to get my head around it." As he says this he is already rustling through his pack and bringing out the notes he made during the lecture at the silvery pools. "Now if I recall correctly the pertinent lecture centred around adjusting lenses which is what the this plaque talks about." With that the wizard buries his nose in the papers. When he finds the part that aligns with an explanation of what is written on the plaque he casts Identify on the Orrey and begins walking around looking for the parts of the machine identified on the plaque. Once located he uses his notes to gain an understanding of how to adjust the lenses correctly and realign them so the machine goes back to its normal working order. The wizard seems suddenly completely absorbed in the task and does not seem to consider any other alternative than remain where he is studying the machine until he understands properly what it is he is seeing. 

[sblock=OOC] Ouch ... 4 hours. Okay, well Relic is pretty stubborn when he gets something into his head, so he's not going to budge. If everyone backs off to a safe distance he'll be spider meat. But Neutralise Poison has him immune to the poison during that time at least. 

Hmm ... Spellcraft +16 +10 (Identify) +5 (amulet) = +31 spell craft. Hehe, I'm hoping that will be enough to understand the machine! Taking 20 seems a bit unnecessary. How long will it take if I just roll? Surely +31 must be enough to succeed on anything except a crit fail. Aww heck, I'm just going to roll.

Spellcraft 43[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Considering that the threat of the spiders are larger than the defenses of the machine, the party stays to guard Relic as he researches and studies the great machine.  Occasionally, the hum of the machine changes pitch and grows in intensity.  With a twist of a couple dials, Relic is able to calm and soothe the machine.  But, one time, the changes happen when he is on the opposite side.   Not able to get to the right panel in time, one of the satellites lets out a barrage of energy missiles.  Instead of hitting Frost, they char the floor in bursts, marking the four corners of a square.  

A while later, the machine squeals again.  This time a green beam hits Shadow.  Shadow disappears.

Shadow reappears.  Shadow disappears.  ...  Shadow reappears with blood dripping from his jaws. 

Shadow disappears again, only to reappear again.   Growling, he seems to be waiting for his chance again, but the shifting between planes subsides.

Finally, Relic believes he can operate the machine and disable the one brightly glowing rune.  Turning a couple dials, he gets no results.  Opening a couple maintenance panels, he finds the problem.  The center of the primary focusing crystal has been shattered.
[sblock=ooc]I thought this was going to be a tough DC to hit and you would be stuck on this for days, before I started adding up the bonuses you have earned so far.  +5 plaque, +2 silver blob lecture, +2 another lecture, +10 identify, +5 amulet, +16 skill = +40 for the Spellcraft.  Oh, well, the DC to hit was 40. 
The main crystal lens is broken.  It looks to be rather recent.  If you guessed it was so the recent changes over the last few months could not be undone, you would be guessing right.

PS.  Shadow may have finished off one of the spiders.[/sblock][sblock=status]orb trap targeting Frost (1d20+10=15) with missiles, missed

78/78 ~ AC 14 ~ Daylily ~ bare chested!!, taunting
52/52 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 5.5 hrs, analyzing the machine
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ readied bow
90/90 ~ AC 21 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active,   Blinked for a while
89/90 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~
80/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~         
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic tisks. "Right, quickly, let's get out of here before anyone gets electrocuted. Someone seems to have deliberately broken the lens so that the machine cannot be fixed. We can do nothing more here." Relic hikes up his robes and hustles out of the chamber. Once outside he continues to peruse his notes. "Now ... the last lecture we heard ...I'm sure you were all listening closely ... remember it spoke about maintaining the Orrey and replacement lenses ... Armillary Tower ... we went looking for that yesterday. Well, we need a new lens, so that is where we need to go if we want to fix the Orrey. Perhaps that will stop us from turning into fish, and hopefully stop the buildings from falling apart. We could continue wandering around I guess, or we could go and free another of those Wisps and ask it to tell us where to go." ​

[sblock=OOC]DC 40! Darn lucky that Daylily likes to eat his victims or we would never have found the amulet! [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Well, you know several wisps are back near the boat and  first buildings you saw to the southwest.  You had simply bypassed them  until you realized what they were. North of you is a shiny, watery  globe.  Northwest is a broken tower.  Only the first floor and a half  are there.  The pyramid shape is inverted and going down into the ground  instead of  rising.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"I'd say ask a wisp first. If it's not in a helpful mood, we try the broken tower first and either eliminate the obvious or find our answer. If that's not it, I think we go underground."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]



​


----------



## jackslate45

When Shadow disappears after getting hit by the strange green ray, Aradra yells out the wolfs name, fearing the worst for his friend.  However, when the wolf appears a split second latter, Aradra face transforms from a look of fear to one of confusion and relief.  The confusion increases as the wolf disappears, but when it reappears with blood on its mouth, Aradra understood;  Somehow that beam allowed Shadow to fight the spider creatures on their turf.  

After Relic had finished with the machine, Aradra hurries over to inspect the wolf, ensuring that the wolf remained unharmed during its blinking episode.  He simply nods in agreement with Relic' and Kalinn's suggestion at freeing a wisp to find where the tower is.
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +19
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +17/+12 1d8+3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion
 Used Items: 5 charges of Abundent Ammo. 4 charges of CLW, AntiVenom
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, <EMPTY SLOT>
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
 [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic nods at all of the nodding going on and waits patiently for someone to lead the way to where the wisps might be found.


----------



## Satin Knights

With Aradra tending to Shadow, Daylily is the first to look out and really scan the horizon."We need trickster and a tower.  Broken tower there.  Trickster in a jar in front.  Elder Storyteller follow Daylily.  Darkchild follow Elder.  We go talk to trickster."

Daylily leads the pack across the island.  Along the way, once you get closer, the shimmering globe seems to be a cascade of dirty water flowing down over a glass dome or globe.  With the water being dirty, it is hard to tell what is inside.  It may have been pretty once, but unmaintained, it has lost its luster. 

Daylily marches past without slowing down.  Talking to tricksters is on his mind.  Searching for smart words takes focus.

At the end of the road, the base of a broken tower lies.  The doors smashed out, the top of the tower is missing as if snapped off by a titan's hand.  Inside, you can see stairs that climb around the wall.

Daylily takes out his massive earthbreaker and swings it around in a sweeping arc, only to tap the glass with the pomel so that it shatters.  Daylily looks at Elder Storyteller and lets him use first words.
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic clears his throat to prepare for his smart words to be spoken out loud.

"Where is the Armillary Tower" he booms.


----------



## Satin Knights

"Brothers say you come.  Brothers say I give you a  true answer.  Difficult it is.  Ah, this will work.  The answer is in  two parts."
"Wait for it..."
"Wait for it..."

"Look up!"

While you have been focusing your attention on the will-o-wisp and her  answer, a dark shadow falls upon you. The orbital currents that keep  this island shrouded in a storm have carried a spire, some fifty feet  wide and eighty feet in height floating above you in a lazy tumble.  It  seems to miss the crumbled foundation of its other half by about ten  feet as it floats past.


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra sighs at the realization that the thing they are looking for is floating around in the sky.  However, always trained to have equipment for the job, Aradra starts rummaging through his back pack looking for something.

Pulling out his grappling hook, and his silk rope, Aradra starts to knot the rope up, hoping to make it easier on those who cannot climb as well.  Once done with that, Aradra ties the grappling hook to the rope,  ready to go.


----------



## Systole

[sblock]Sorry if it seems like I've been absent.  I have been paying attention to this thread, but since Daylily is not so good at the research-y bits, I've been letting things play out.

Also, SK ... I'm sure you're a really nice guy in many ways, and I have a great deal of respect for you as a GM, but you're Daylily-speak is terrible.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic also looks up. He frowns, his eyes too dim to see very far into the sky. "Now what on earth does that mean?" Relic mutters. "Look up??"

[sblock=ooc]How high up is it from the ground? I'm guessing that if we didn't notice it it is pretty high. Relic has a scroll of Flying, but Relic won't use it until he has been able to copy it into my spellbook. So ... useless until 'tomorrow'. 

I could use Relic's ring to cast Gaseous Form again but in that form you are subject to the wind and the magical storm might make it impossible to achieve that way.

Is that something that Relic can calculate SK?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]The upper half of the tower is floating in the orbital current, making its way around the island.  It floated by while you were talking to the wisp.  The bottom of the floating piece was probably 25' off the ground so Relic and Frost would have seen a big chunk of stone and wood go over with most of the object being too fuzzy to make out.  As it goes around the island, sometimes it is over land, sometimes over water.

Gaseous Form would be suicidal to attempt to use if you get up into the reach of the magic that controls the storm.  You would have no control as to where you went.  When the spell ended, you may only drop 25' to the ground if you are over a corner of the island, or 200'+ if you are over the water/rocks below.

Now that Aradra knows which floating building is the one you are interested in, he figures it will make the circuit around the island and return in about 15 minutes.  There are a few other buildings, including a lighthouse that have been broken off and making the orbit too.  The original foundation, with its interior stairs, should get you about 15' above ground if use it.[/sblock][sblock=artwork]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock]Sounds like a rope is the best idea, but Daylily has potion of flying if anyone needs.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn looks up at the wisp's instruction then to the top of the tower's base, judging the distance as best she can from down here."Looks like about a 10 foot jump at the closest point. Tricky, though . . . it'll need near perfect timing and I don't see any way we could all get there in one go-round so the party will be split for a while. Rope should help." She closes her eyes and grins, imagining for a moment the group all dangling from the tower by a rope as it swoops it's way through the storm.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]



​


----------



## Systole

Daylily peers up at the floating tower.  "I am think we shoulds throw the rope and make stop the flyings house.  The house is only being push by the wind."  He rolls his head around, cracking the vertebrae in his neck, as he limbers up for a feat of strength that he evidently considers to be no big deal.  "If the rope is enough good, then I think I ams more stronger than the wind."

[sblock]I have no idea whether this is even remotely within the realm of possibility, but Daylily is utterly convinced that it is.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic tries to make sense of what the party is talking about without having the full visual reference to join the dots. He follows Kalinn's gaze to the base of the tower. Figuring he would get a better view from there he mutters: "Let's go and get as high as we can so I can see what it is our little friend is talking about. I do hope he does not mean that the Armillary Tower is floating around somewhere up in the sky!"

With that he moves towards the entrance of the  broken tower. He stops at the doorway and beckons for his companions to enter first. 

[sblock=OOC] Relic could use Animate Rope to assist in the Tower Wrangling. Or we could tie ourselves to the rope and Relic could cast levitate (unlimited amount of times) to float another 20 ft up above the tower base and jump on and tie off the rope somewhere (hopefully) [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra stands up and says "Relic, your guess is right, the tower _is_ floating up there.  It seems to circuit as well, so we do not have to rush into this.  Speaking of rope... "  Showing them the 100' of rope, about a 1/4 of which is now knotted to make the climbing easier.  "If I get a good enough angle, I should be able to have the grappling hook latch onto something.  I need more time to knot it however. "

Moving past Relic, the ranger starts climbing the tower.

[sblock=OOC]
From what I can tell, with the grappling hook Aradra can quite easily hook onto floating spire.   
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra moves ahead and up the stairs with Shadow following.  The stones of the stairs seem solid.  The next floor up has only half of its stone floor, the rest broken off and shattered on the ground below.  Looking around, the stairs should get a couple people up to 15 feet above ground level.  Looking over the outer wall, the tower is on the edge of the cliff.  Falling down would be a 180' drop onto rocks or water.  Sigils on the ground floor, while looking ominous are not glowing.  If they had magic in them, that magic faded away long ago. Aradra studies the storm, and advises against the uses of levitation.


[sblock=ooc]Rope and grappling hook should work.  Knotted rope even better.  Multiple grapples possible, but there is limited space at the top of the stairs.  Animate Rope spell, not that useful.  If you reread the spell, it is quite limited in capabilities.  Aradra guesses that you are going to get one clean round of attempting the grappling hook.  The next round can be attempted at a major penalty as the tower has already moved past its base.  The tower is moving at 50' per round.

Aradra studies the storm, and advises against the use of Levitation.  Once within the storm's area of influence, it is considered a windstorm. Core p.439. Using Fly, DC 20 fly checks each round to control your movement, or be shunted 1d10x6 feet in a random direction. Using just Levitation, worse.[/sblock][sblock=map]Flat Gray at +0 ft.  Cobblestone at +10'.  Pink shading at +15'.  Rough brown at -180'. Blue water at -190 ft.  Tower moving at 50' per round.





[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=ooc]Rope and grappling hook should work.  Knotted rope even better.  Multiple grapples possible, but there is limited space at the top of the stairs.  Animate Rope spell, not that useful.  If you reread the spell, it is quite limited in capabilities.  Aradra guesses that you are going to get one clean round of attempting the grappling hook.  The next round can be attempted at a major penalty as the tower has already moved past its base.  The tower is moving at 50' per round.
> 
> Aradra studies the storm, and advises against the use of Levitation.  Once within the storm's area of influence, it is considered a windstorm. Core p.439. Using Fly, DC 20 fly checks each round to control your movement, or be shunted 1d10x6 feet in a random direction. Using just Levitation, worse.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
Is hanging off a rope in the middle of a wind storm going to have a penalty to climb checks?   Even with 100'of rope, if you knot it properly it would be down to 70' total, so i am not worried about length right now.  At least till we are over the sea.  

Also,  Shadow has to be left behind, so someone will need to remain behind with him.  I would recommend splitting the party at 3/3. 
[/sblock]


Aradra keeps working at the knots inside the building, wanting to get as much as the rope in knots to make the eventual climb easier.


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]The bottom edge of the flying tower is at the edge of the  storm, so it is not as bad as at the other end.  Yes, it will make the  rope climbing a bit more difficult, but not too difficult.  Two people  on the same rope is also going to be a bit difficult.
Have you ever  been waterskiing where you sit on the edge of the dock to take off?   Once the boat takes up the 10' of slack as it accelerates, that inertial  jerk is a bitch.
Daylily's thought of simply lassoing the tower and  stopping it isn't going to work.  Mass time Momentum vs. Daylily's  pride, well momentum wins.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"So we does it the others way?  Fah.  I am could do it, but we will climb if the voting is say climb."  He takes off his hide shirt for the second time today and waits for the rope to be thrown.  "You is first, Elder.  Then I can catching you if your arm is not the good."


----------



## jackslate45

Once the rope was fully knotted, Aradra looks behind to his wolf and rubs his ears. "Shadow, stay here.  I've got to go real quick, but I'll be back. Ok?"  The wolf blinks a couple times, but proceeds to decend down the stairs

Moving to the top of the stair case, Ardara takes 20' of the rope and prepares it to be thrown, and his own part to grab once the hook clicks.  The rest of the rope he throws over the side for the other two who were travelling with him.  

Holding tight the rope in his left hand, and starting to twirl the grappling hook, Aradra looks ready to latch onto the floating spire.

When the spire returns for its most recent pass, Aradra waits for it to its closest point, looking for a place to hook it before tossing it towards the spire.
[sblock=Actions]
Shadow ordered to Stay.

Aradra: Grappling Hook time.  +15 (DEX and BAB).  And the toss: 1d20+15=26
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Grappling Hook.
Weapon in Quiver:  Bow +17/+12 1d8+3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion
 Used Items: 5 charges of Abundent Ammo. 4 charges of CLW, AntiVenom
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, <EMPTY SLOT>
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
 [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic turns his head towards Daylily and cocks his bushy eyebrow. "Climb? Me? No ... I don't think that is a good idea. I will wait here with Shadow. I am sure you will be able to find the lenses we need. If you can't then we will find a way for you to haul me up safely."


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra hooks an iron torch sconce on the fast moving spire.  The rope snaps taught, jerking Aradra sideways before ripping out of his hands.  He steadies himself, with his toes hanging over the edge of the stairs, just missing a fall.   Daylily's grip on the rope on the other hand is quite firm.  With a howl he takes to the air, having to lift his feet a bit to clear the far side of the tower.  Swinging from the rope, Daylily is on a private tour of the island.

[sblock=ooc]Aradra Weight 200 body + 24 carried = past heavy, DC 15 STR or climb check climb check to hold at jerk (1d20+7=12) failed
Daylily 120 + 63 (he stripped his shirt!) = medium, DC 5 STR or climb check climb check auto (1d20+6=20) Succeeds!!

Daylily is dangling from the rope, about 20' from the bottom edge of the tower as it heads out over the cliff to the sea.
[/sblock][sblock=map]Prep before the spire arrived.





[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily laughs joyously as he sails away.  "Uyah!  Arrdara!  Exercise your muscle until I am back!  For next time better!"  He begins making his way up the rope.

He climbs easily hand over hand, and not long later pulls himself onto the broken floor of the upper tower, where he looks around to make sure there is no immediate danger.  Seeing none, he stands at the edge of the floor, unties the dirty leather cord that keeps his leggings up, and lets a long, yellow stream arc out over the town below.  "Ahh..." he sighs, with an immense grin on his face.

[sblock]Unless there are other circumstances, knotted rope is DC15 to free-climb, so Daylily will take 10.  Also, Daylily is at +9 Climb at the moment.  He removed the shirt to clear the ACP, and I haven't put in the belt bonus yet.

I'll retcon this if he's under immediate attack, but just figured I'd try to minimize solo actions.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Balancing himself, Aradra takes a carefull step away from the edge of the tower.  Cursing slightly at himself before turning towards the dangling elf Aradra yells "I WANT MY ROPE BACK!" before Daylily gets too far away.  

Once the elf is out of sight, Aradra turns back inland.  With the high ground, the solider crouches low enough to stay out of sight of passing guards, but still able to keep an eye out for enemy patrols as they await for the elf to return.

Looking back down towards the rest of the group Aradra says "Get inside the tower while we wait Daylily;  No sense standing out in the open for everyone else to see."

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +17/+12 1d8+3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion
 Used Items: 5 charges of Abundent Ammo. 4 charges of CLW, AntiVenom
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, <EMPTY SLOT>
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily is all alone as he floats over the island.  The tower sways unsteadily in the currents of the wind.

With just sand, dirt and scruff on this end of the island, any approach by strangers could be spotted from a long ways away.  Luckily so far, no patrols seem to be visible.

[sblock=ooc]So, is Daylily going to solo this part?  Take 10 climb will auto succeed for Daylily moving through the tower to the upper end.  From the broken pieces of the one currently in the machine, the lens is going to be a big crystal with bronze mounting band.  It is likely 40-50 pounds in weight.

No patrol in sight, yet timing between the patrols seems to suggest one would be coming soon.  They seem to be coming 6-8 hours apart.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, Daylily is pretty fearless unless it involves horses or bathing.  Might get him killed, but he'll definitely poke around rather than wait.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Frost climbs up to join her old friend, scratching Shadow between the ears as she passes him on the stairs. "So, shall we join Daylilly on the tower's next pass, or leave him to investigate on his own?"
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]



​


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra turns his head towards Kalinn as she climbs the stairs to the top.  Pondering the question for a moment, Aradra nods his head.  "As good a combatant as he is, I doubt we should leave Daylily alone. ". Lowering his voice, Aradra continues with" I think someone will get quite melancholic if he is unable to see his friend again"  in a whisper, ensuring the other members of the group do not hear him.  

Taking a look at the stretch of empty land again Aradra continues with "At any rate, those skum patrols most likely know we are on the island now.  Its no longer safe to go alone, especially if a long rope is being hung off a floating spire. Even an idiot would guess where we went. One of the reasons I wanted to go, but whatever." Aradra scowls after realizing that Daylily might not pull the rope back up once he  reaches the top of the tower.  

"When it comes around again, go on up.  I'll stay behind and keep this tower secure. I'll know you two will be OK."


 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +17/+12 1d8+ 3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion
 Used Items: 5 charges of Abundent Ammo. 4 charges of CLW, AntiVenom
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, <EMPTY SLOT>
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn nods decisively. "A sound plan. I don't like splitting the party, but in this case it appears we have little choice." She sets herself to wait for the tower to round the island once more, coiled to spring after the trailing rope.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Don't bother trying to climb down the rope when you find the lens" remarks Relic. "Just jump when you return near here. I'll take care of your fall"

[sblock] Relic can feather fall you when you fall back to the ground. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn nods at Relic to acknowledge her understanding, but doesn't drop her concentration on the return of the tower.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Even without her eyesight being what it used to be, standing at the top of the tower with Aradra's coaching of the approaching rope, she deftly grabs the loose rope and swings with it as it passes.  With a bit of hand over hand work, she makes it up into the tower itself as it passes over the sea.

The first two levels have open air stairwells.  What once may have been an armory seems quite bare now.  Anything that was not bolted down to the floors or walls has been shaken loose over the centuries and poured out the stairwells.  The third floor is sealed behind a locked wooden door.
[sblock=ooc]Frost 150+ 69 backpack = medium encumbrance = DC 10 climb check climb check (1d20+8=27) succeeds!!

Both Daylily and Frost auto make climb checks if they move slow and carefully through.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily pauses in his investigation of the door for long enough to greet Kalinn.  "Oyeh, Darkchild!  Where is the Arrdara?  Is his muscle not enough strong for the climbings?" he asks with a faint grin on his face.  "Any the way, I am just about to lockpicking this door." 

He draws his hammer and swings it into the wood with a resounding crash.

[sblock]Rage + Strength Surge Strength check on door (1d20+12=14)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

A rare laugh cracks Kalinn's jaws as she joins the Elf at the door. "He's staying below to help Shadow protect the others. Need a hand with the lockpicking?" As Daylilly swings the massive hammer, Kalinn puts her shoulder to the door and pushes, but her foot slips on the sloping floor and she's able to add little to his effort.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The centuries old wooden door splinters when the earthbreaker hits it.  Stepping into the room, you see a large granite table that seems bolted to the floor.  The chairs for the table were not though, as one is wedged between the table and wall, while another seems to be floating in a suspension field.  The suspension field holds five replacement lenses, but only three of them seem to be intact.  Strewn on the floor are papers, pens, gold pieces and sundry junk.  Here, nothing has seemed to make its escape over time.  To the right of the room is a glass bureau, standing on rubber feet.  It is rather interesting that the glass has never shattered.  Inside appears to be clothing.

On the wall is another copper plaque with writing in Aklo quite similar to one in the machine dome.
[sblock=ooc]To remove one of the crystal lenses from the levitation field is going to take a strength check DC 15.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Well, as much fun as it was getting up here, I say we take everything we want this trip so we don't have to do it again." Suiting action to words, she examines the plaque to see if it can be removed from the wall. "Relic will want to look at this if we can get it to him." When it becomes apparent that this would be more work than it's worth, she grabs a piece of paper from the floor and casts about for something with which to make a rubbing. "You want to grab the three lenses? Then we can check out the clothes in the unbroken chest and see what's on the next floor."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Yes, I am can do this.  No probleming."  He puts his grubby hands on the first lens and pulls.  The glass emerges easily from the levitation field, although it will likely require a thorough cleaning to remove the fingerprints.









*OOC:*


Take 10 to pop the lenses out.


----------



## Satin Knights

When Daylily grabs the lens to pull it out, a bolt of electricity shoots out.  Keeping his grip strong, he takes the brunt of the attack in the chest.  The lens apparatus pulls free of the levitation field.  It is three feet in diameter and weighs about fifty pounds, making it an awkward item to carry.

[sblock=Shock]Reflex save (1d20+4=8) for electricity arc trap (4d6=14) damage.  
Frost's Perception vs. Trap DC25 (1d20+10=13) and Daylily's Perception vs. Trap DC25 (1d20+12=21). [/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Ow!  Is damn!  How many of the thing is Elder Storyteller want?  All of the three, or it only is one?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Extras are always good, but these things are big . . . and painful, it looks like. One should be enough."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Deciding to forsake the other lenses for the moment, the glass wardrobe becomes the most interesting thing in the room.  Inside, several garments hang on hangers.  While some are thread bare and have rotted away to mere formed dust, others items in the sealed glass box appear fresh and new.  A clear lock mechanism, like the one in the tower that sheds stone, appears to hold this wardrobe closed.  Again, the lock is on, what is generally considered, the wrong side of the glass and not accessible by touch.

There are no exits or stairs from this room other than the ones you entered by.


----------



## Systole

"What is this things?  A stupid lock for the grabby magics? Bah.  And there is more of the thunder protector on this, I am think.  For only clothings, too."  He frowns.  "Maybe Elder Storyteller will wanting, though."

[sblock=OOC]A lock for Mage Hand?  Okay, how heavy is the wardrobe?  If it's something Daylily could conceivably carry, he'll grab the whole thing and walk it downstairs. If it's not, he'll motion Kalinn to stand back and smash the glass (which I suspect is actually a forcefield), taking whatever trap damage he has to.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Looking over the wardrobe, the case is big enough that Daylily could stand inside the box comfortably.  While possible for two to carry, getting it through the doorway and down the stairs in a building that is rocking and shifting with the moving weights inside, success is not likely.  Jumping to the ground while holding it is surely going to break it as well.  

Switching to plan B, Kalinn stands back as instructed.  _{{You have energy resistances; and you let him take on the energy traps?  Hmmm...}}_ 

Before Kalinn can object to the telepathic comment, Daylily draws his mighty silver earthbreaker.  Planting his feet and lining up a mighty swing to hit square on the box, the hammer lightly touches the front face of glass.

crack.. crack... *CRASH!  *The glass door shatters.

_{{Eh, oh well.}}_

Several garments that have rotted through the centuries collapse into mere rags.  The items that have stood the test of time are a deep blue robe, a burgundy shirt, a pair of soft leather boots and a set of fine black silk gloves.[sblock=ooc]This is an ancient place.  Not every trap has the power to go boom.  Some have faded into non-existence.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Satin Knights said:


> _{{You have energy resistances; and you let him take on the energy traps?  Hmmm...}}_
> 
> _{{Eh, oh well.}}_




_{{Yeah, Daylily's more than a little in a hurry to get everything done.}}_

She reaches in to take those items that are intact and tuck them away in her pack. "Looks like that's it, then. Ready to have some fun? Relic says he can get us down safely if we just jump - at the right time, of course. But he'll only be able to do one of us for each trip over the lower part of the tower, so one of us will have to ride around again."

[sblock=OOC]Would have done, but my main posting time is in the evenings now. Feel free to do as you did here in the future for the sake of moving things along, though! Won't bother me a bit . Also, wasn't really thinking about how big the lenses are - if I had, she'd have suggested waiting 'till the rest of the tower is explored.[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Ah, that's it.  Everything that wasn't tied down ended up in the sea long ago.  Three levels of empty rooms and then this room.  There are a few measly coins on the floor and other miscellaneous refuse.  But otherwise, you are finished with this room and the tower unless you want to grab a second lens.

So, how are you getting down?  Relic can only do one immediate spell per round, so you are out of his sight by the time he could do a second.  Climbing down the rope is possible for it is long enough, but there are two issues.  A) you are past the cliffs most of the time.  B) Have you ever exited a moving vehicle.  Kinda bouncy if you miss your footing.
And of course, who is carrying the lens if you only take one?
PS. Aradra wants his rope and grappling hook back.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]Cool - I misunderstood the situation. Previous post edited.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=ooc]Ah, that's it.  Everything that wasn't tied down ended up in the sea long ago.  Three levels of empty rooms and then this room.  There are a few measly coins on the floor and other miscellaneous refuse.  But otherwise, you are finished with this room and the tower unless you want to grab a second lens.
> 
> So, how are you getting down?  Relic can only do one immediate spell per round, so you are out of his sight by the time he could do a second.  Climbing down the rope is possible for it is long enough, but there are two issues.  A) you are past the cliffs most of the time.  B) Have you ever exited a moving vehicle.  Kinda bouncy if you miss your footing.
> And of course, who is carrying the lens if you only take one?
> PS. Aradra wants his rope and grappling hook back.[/sblock]



OOC: doesn't feather fall allow target per level?  If they jump at the same time it should be no problem


----------



## Systole

[sblock=OOC]Daylily was just going to hold the lens and jump, Feather Fall or no.  He doesn't mind damage too much.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn makes her way back down to the lowest floor with Daylily, and pulls up Aradra's rope. Stowing the rope and grappling hook in her pack, she sets herself to wait for the tower base to come 'round once more.

[sblock=OOC]Fair enough. Kalinn will jump when it looks like Relic's Feather Fall will land her on (or close to) the tower base.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

With careful planning and Frost taking an extra trip around so Relic doesn't have to quickshot two with his short sight, Aradra calling out ranges and targeting, both of our heroes get to the ground safely. [sblock=ooc]Hand waiving it that they make it to the ground.  Falling is 500'/rd. Feather fall requires them to be within 20', which is hard to maintain unless they were holding hands.  But, someone has to hold the lens instead.  Relic's targeting is limited to 30'.  Even Frost's jump timing is limited to 30' when the tower is moving 50'/rd.  Separate works.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"The Darkchild took many soft clothings for wearing by the civilized unmanly," Daylily announces.  "And this is the glass thing, which I am not smash, even though there is the two mores.  Can we going?  This is not so heavies, but I am want eat the jump spider."


----------



## jackslate45

With a nod towards Daylily,  Aradra smiles and says "How are you going to smash spiders with that thing in your hands?"


 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +17/+12 1d8+ 3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion
 Used Items: 5 charges of Abundent Ammo. 4 charges of CLW, AntiVenom
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, <EMPTY SLOT>
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Indeed, there were some civilized clothes in a nice case. I have no talent for the detection of magic, but these struck me as things that might have some arcane powers since they've withstood the ages." She offers up the clothing from the chest for the inspection of anyone able to determine whether or not they're magical in nature.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily looks at Aradra as if the man has lost his mind.  "I am putting down first, obvious.  What, is you think I smash the spider with the glass thing and breaking it?  Elder Storyteller would be not happies.  And I would having to go up to the flyings house and make water on the town another time."


----------



## jackslate45

The whole part about making water at the top of the tower gets a confused look from Aradra, but he shakes his head and points to his backpack with his thumb.  "If it helps, we might be able to store it in my bag.  That way, we are not walking around with it in the open.  Placing it on the ground might cause it to get broken by the spider thing as it pops out from where ever it lives" he says to Daylily .  "Also, frees you up so you can kill the spider thing with a good swing."


Ooc: if we move some stuff around I think it will fit in the main part of the haversack.  That way, if we are ambushed we do not have to worry about it.


----------



## Satin Knights

Well, Aradra shuffles his belongings around a bit and tries to fit the lens into his backpack.  It doesn't go well, as the diameter of the lens at three feet is wider than the hole he wants to put it into.  Tweaking and adjusting straps... nope.  It just does not want to fit in the haversack.  Someone is going to have to lug it across the field the old fashioned way.

While Aradra is fiddling, Relic looks at the other treasures the pair have brought back.  Taking them inside the base of the tower and huddling under the stone staircase to get a bit of cover from the brightness of the storm, Relic uses his mage sight to examine the new garments.  "Well, this is yours, if you want it." as he hands the blue robe back to Frost.  "These others, anyone could use."
[sblock=latest loot]* Robe of Arcane Heritage 16,000 gp UE p.216 ~ Sorcerer's bloodline powers manifest at +4 levels. blue robe/cloak.
* Feather Step Slippers 2,000 gp UE p.231 ~ Ignore difficult terrain.  Allow 5' steps through difficult terrain.  Soft leather slippers.
* Shirt of Immolation 8,000 gp UE p.222 ~ When grappled, shirt automatically bursts into flame 1d6+10 not harming wearer. Burgandy shirt
Apprentice Cheating Gloves 2,200 gp UE p.234 ~ Mage Hand and Prestidigitation at will.  black silk gloves.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn quickly dons the robe. As the embroidered patterns turn silver and writhe into stylized dragons, the young barbarian strikes a pose suitable for the belle of any ball.

"Is this the way they do it in 'civilized' countries?"
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily struggles to control the look of horror and disgust on his face.  "Hoooah ... uh ... yes.  I am think yes.  Absolute.  It is a good looks for you, being civilized.  With the clothing made of cloths.  And also the soaps.  It is very ..." he trails off, struggling to find some way not to cause offense.  "I am sure thats many mens ... uh, many of those who have _ulili _will think the clothings is much pretty."  The smile on his face is clearly plastered on, but he seems to be trying.


----------



## jackslate45

Resigning the fact that the giant mirror won't fit in his bag, Aradra starts moving his equipment back to where it was.  Looking up long enough to see the interaction between Daylily  and Kalinn, Aradra says to Kalinn "I guess in a city maybe, but way to noble looking for me.  I already had to visit a noble's house once; way too pompous  for me.  Good food though, and I met you there now that I think back on it."

He gets almost done ,before looking around as though he forgot something.  Looking back towards the pair Aradra asks "Did someone grab my rope by chance?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

And just like that,  she's slouching insouciantly against the wall,  cleaning her nails with the dagger that's suddenly appeared in her hand. 

"Relax,  boys. It's me,  remember? And yes,  archer,  I have your rope and grapnel. " She pulls the equipment from her pack and hands it over with a smile. "Thanks for the loan." 
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic hands over the other equipment he has identified patting the amulet around his neck lovingly. The old man felt he had found more than his fair share in treasure since the adventure had begun and the properties of the magical items seemed they would be more beneficial to his companions. Relic heads over to Daylily with decision, completely focused on the task at hand. "Here give it to me" he says reaching for the lens. It only takes him a second or two to feel its weight to convince him to change his mind. His shaggy head snaps around and his eyes come to rest upon the paladin who seems to be standing about with a rather gormless look on his face. "Iosef, good man, you can carry this. It seems right up your alley. There is a good fellow." He pushes, pulls and prods until the paladin is holding the lens and the group is free to proceed back to the Orrey.


----------



## Satin Knights

With Iosef lugging the heavy lens, you make your way back to the crystalline dome in short time.  Looking in the door, everything is as you left it, with the circling satellites floating and pulsing quietly.
[sblock=status]64/78 ~ AC 14 ~ Daylily ~ 
52/52 ~ AC 21 ~ Relic ~ mage armor 0.5 hrs, neutralize poison 8.5 hrs, +3 NA 1 hrs
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ +5 Perception/Sense Motive 1 hrs, readied bow
90/90 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active
89/90 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ Carrying the lens
80/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~ 
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic rustles in, headed straight for where he knew the lens should rightly go. He waves Iosef along to follow behind him, growling him for his sluggishness. "Quickly now! I'm done with feeling like a fish! And look out for spiders will you!" Once in the right spot he continues to boss the paladin about until the lens is put in place correctly. He then begins to rub his beard and reread teh instruction on how to correct the lens' positioning.

[sblock=OOC] What do I need to roll? Spellcraft again? Or a knowledge check? [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra takes his place again, drawing an arrow and drawing it to full.  He nods to Shadow to protect the mage while Relic works on the machine.


----------



## Systole

Daylily nods and heads inside, circling the machines while continuiously talking about how extremely tasty he is.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn also follows Relic inside, but takes a place near the door so that she can watch both outside and in.
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Relic marches the paladin pack mule down the isle to the machine. The  others follow, watching warily for the spiders or other strange foes.  Opening the access panels, the machine gets grumpy as its self  preservation mode starts to kick in. Rubbing his chin and remembering  the instructions, Relic takes the lens from Iosef.  Only the wearer of  the Amulet of the Orrery is safe from its defenses. 

The defenses  attempt to do their job.  With Daylily wandering around the machine  taunting it and the unseen spiders, he is hit square in the chest with a  blue beam of energy.  Defiant, Daylily shakes off the effects.  Relic  pushes and struggles with the weight of the lens, getting it in place.   The machine attacks Daylily again, this time pushing him just a bit out  of reality.  His form gets a bit blurry and dark. 

 Relic grunts  and finishes pushing the lens into the resting position.  Pulling a  couple levers, the lens starts floating into postion, spinning as it  goes.  

When Daylily returns to normal, the machine turns it focus on the knight in full armor.  A  yellow ray strikes Iosef square in the chest.  Iosef becomes  translucent for a second before his determination of will pushes off the  old machine's magics.  With a couple more levers and dials twisted, the  floating lens itself is hit with several focused lights.  They coalesce  into a solid rainbow beam that strikes the one floating, glowing rune  in the room.  The glow of the rune fades as it settles, merging with the  floor.  The lights and hum of the machine dies down to a barely noticeable minimum.

An oppressive, dreary feeling, that you hadn't really  noticed before, subsides.  It is as if the sun has come out after a cold  drizzly rain.

[sblock=ooc]To save two weeks of one at a time dice rolls, 
2d4 rounds of huffing and puffing to get the lens in.
Relic's augmented Spellcraft was an automatic success before making the roll.
Astral shunt, blur, greater invisibility, silence, confusion, and the only save missed was blur on Daylily. 
Relic has managed to turn off something.
Daylily is only blurry for 3 rounds before returning to normal. 
No spiders jump out.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily sighs.  "So this was good opportunity for me to make yellow water from the very high up, and now the feel of the place is more betters ... but I am still think the smashing way would have be the more easy."

He thumps the side of his head a few times.  "So is the crazy face magics go away now?"


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]No.  The physical changes that you each have endured have not gone away instantly.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic holds his breath waiting for something ... more instantaneous to happen. He looks down at his skin with disappointment as he finds the scales remain. "Perhaps it needs a little more time?" He shuffles over to the door. "The buildings ... the storm ... do they continue as they were before, falling and raging and what not?" He peers out though he sees no further than normal.


----------



## Satin Knights

Relic looks out, but his eyes do not tell him anything new.  His ears  tell him that the storm still rages above.  In the distance, shattering  rock still crashes to the ground.  The faintest hint of voices can be  heard on the wind.  That is new...  the voices.


----------



## jbear

Relics gradually sharpening hearing detects the voices on the wind and he comments "Do you all hear that? Talking. We may have stirred up a  hornets nest..."


----------



## jackslate45

With a concerned look when Relic said he heard  voices, Aradra steps past the mage into the open.  He steadies his breathing, closes his eyes, and tries to hear what Relic is talking about

Perception: 1d20+14=30


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn, still at her post at the doorway, also pricks up her ears at Relic's statement. Though her eyes are not what they were before landing on this cursed island, she doesn't close them.

Perception (1d20+10=21)
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

All three of you hear the sounds of a crowd.  It is faint, with the winds of the storm above distorting it, but there are many voices that were not there before.  You cannot make out any of the conversations but the tempo and pitch seem to indicate anger, and maybe despair.  Opening his eyes, Aradra searches the terrain but sees nothing moving.  The land and buildings seems as still as stone.  Concentrating, the voices are coming from the northwest.


----------



## jackslate45

"Well, I hear it alright."  Aradra confirms, pulling out his bow.  "Doesn't sound good. Let's see...northwest right?  Hmm..."

Aradra focus' hard on what he saw of the island from on high via his eagle eye spell.  After a second Aradra says "I think i know where they might be."

[sblock=Intent]
If we are at the area marked Big Dome, northwest would be the cliff right?  Aradra did see people down there, but we never did investigate it.  Stupid Poison
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"The diggers...?" says Relic . "Maybe the Orrey coming into alignment has affected them in some way which has angered them. Hopefully that is a good thing for us whatever it is. Not knowing where to go next, I think that is the next place we need to look."


​


----------



## Satin Knights

Heading out to investigate, the pyramid shaped hole in the ground is a  bit in the way of getting where you think you want to go.  Heading north  along its edge, you get to the corner and make a turn.  Aradra and  Daylily spot something running along the jungle vined section, coming in  from the cliff edge.

[sblock=map] The something is at about AD65.






[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Uyah, there is runnings over there.  Maybe it is a foods?"


----------



## jackslate45

"Let us find out then. On your guard though, remember what happened last time "  

Grabbing his bow, Aradra hustles to get closer, keeping an eye on the running creature, and seeing if it changes course to approach the party.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn follows Aradra (and presumably Daylily).
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Not really knowing what is going on Relic hustle along behind, trying to keep up as best he can.


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra, Shadow and Daylily rush forward to investigate the commotion.  Relic and Frost, not able to see try to keep up but their comrades are pulling away quickly.  Iosef on the other hand is just simply not cut out for this running.  His lungs are burning enough from the effects of the island, and running in full plate is not making his life any easier.  

Once the creature sees you, it does alter course towards you as it runs.  From this distance of about two hundred feet, it appears to be a greyish humanoid.  Following it with increasing speed is a flock of large airborne manta rays.

[sblock=Aradra]The humanoid appears to be a woman.  She is as ugly as the mayor or old druid at the lighthouse, but appears to be humanoid.  The creatures chasing her are Cloakers.  They are known for grappling and wrapping up victims.  Their wings are thin enough that half the damage to the creature may be taken by the person grappled.[/sblock][sblock=Daylily]The big sea bats are chasing the ugly woman.[/sblock][sblock=combat]64/78 ~ AC 14 ~ Daylily ~  Perception (1d20+12=31) 
52/52 ~ AC 21 ~ Relic ~ mage armor 0.1 hrs, neutralize poison 8.1 hrs, +3 NA .6 hrs
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ +5 Perception/Sense Motive .6 hrs, readied bow, Perception (1d20+19=30) Kn Dungeoneering (1d20+13=22)
90/90 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active
89/90 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
80/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~

~ AC ?? ~ Grey humanoid (in orange)
~ AC ?? ~ MR1 (pink and black)
~ AC ?? ~ MR2
~ AC ?? ~ MR3
~ AC ?? ~ MR4

Distance right now is a -20 to perception for the humanoid and -25 for the flying things, so I will let you make knowledge checks after getting a bit closer unless you beat a 25 or 30 perception from here.  Rolled them, BadaBoom.  Got it!
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Yes, I am think it is more foods!  You is waiting here, I wills be right back!"

[sblock]I can't remember if brown squares are difficult or not.  If they are, Daylily will run to the intersection at BH 65.  Otherwise, Daylily will run toward square AQ 71 or therabouts (I'm not real picky).

Will the boots, he can run 200'.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"DAYLILY!  WE CANNOT LET THOSE THINGS GRAB HER! "Aradra yells at the top of his lungs, hoping that the elf and hears him before he gets out of ear shot.

_Now comes the fun part..._Looking at the wolf easily keeping up with him Aradra says "Shadow, assist Daylily."


Once the wolf sprints off after the elf, Aradra runs after it, trying to keep up with the (now quickly) running elf and wolf.
[sblock=EDIT]
Aradra and Shadow both run as close as they can (Shadow's movement is 50', so running is 200', so he should at least keep up with Daylily.  Aradra is only 30' (120'), but at the end of the run should almost be within shooting distance.

If the brown squares are difficult terrain, does Woodland stride get around that for Ardara?
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Speeding up to a full out run, Daylily charges off with unnatural speed, nearly reaching the woman and getting far closer to her than the large sea bat that are coming in.  At Aradra's command, Shadow bounds after Daylily, ready to help him in battle.  Aradra speeds up as well, but can make just over half the distance his two friends did. 


[sblock=combat]Sorry, the brown squares are normal dirt with a bit of sand.  The green to the west is all difficult terrain.  The flat gray is stone streets.  The blotchy reddish brown is rocky terrain that is 120' below your level right now.  The edge between the brown and the blotchy is a cliff.
Mid Round 1
64/78 ~ AC 14 ~ Daylily ~  Perception (1d20+12=31)  Run!
52/52 ~ AC 21 ~ Relic ~ mage armor 0.1 hrs, neutralize poison 8.1 hrs, +3 NA .6 hrs
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ +5 Perception/Sense Motive .6 hrs, readied bow, Perception (1d20+19=30) Kn Dungeoneering (1d20+13=22)  Run.
90/90 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, Chase Daylily.
89/90 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ 
80/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~

~ AC ?? ~ Grey humanoid woman (in orange)
~ AC ?? ~ MR1 (pink and black)
~ AC ?? ~ MR2
~ AC ?? ~ MR3
~ AC ?? ~ MR4

Distance right now is a -20 to perception for the humanoid and -25 for  the flying things, so I will let you make knowledge checks after getting  a bit closer unless you beat a 25 or 30 perception from here.  Rolled  them, BadaBoom.  Got it!
[/sblock][sblock=ooc map down]Comcast was out today trying to trace a network problem.  After four hours of replacing two amps, the modem, the wire to the pole and the junction box at the pole, my internet is working better.  Went from 5 Mbit to 52 Mbit.  So I say a lot better.  Any time the maps are offline, so is my house. [/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*OOC:*


Sorry - late day at work and then got really busy when I got home, so no time for a proper post. When Kalinn sees the others speed up, she'll hit a sprint as well. Speed is 40', so she'll go 160' and end up between Aradra and the barbarian/wolf duo.


----------



## jbear

Relic hitches up his robe and gets his knobbly knees pumping hard as he pursues the others.


----------



## Satin Knights

As the rest of the party tries to catch up, or at least keep the others in sight, the beasts move in to engage.  The woman runs past the barbarian and wolf, screaming "Help!" 

The lead beast swoops in and grapples Daylily, wrapping him up and biting him in the shoulder.  As it wrapped itself around the barbarian, it left itself open to attack from the big dog.  The other flying beasts split wide around the first, heading for their original prey.  One's flight takes him over the cliff's edge in order to avoid the wolf.  The other two come around the other side. 

The woman comes into Frost's view, but she cannot yet see the battle engagement or the approaching forces.  Relic on the other hand is probably used to this situation.

[sblock=Combat]Start of Round 2
56/78 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ grappled
52/52 ~ AC 21 ~ Relic ~ mage armor 0.1 hrs, neutralize poison 8.1 hrs, +3 NA .6 hrs
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ +5 Perception/Sense Motive .6 hrs, readied bow,
90/90 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, AOO on yellow available
89/90 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ AWOL since Feb 5th, 37 days
80/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~

??/1? ~ AC 11 ~ Grey humanoid woman (in orange)
??/5? ~ AC 17 ~ MR1 yellow ~ charging grapple attempt on Daylily (1d20+12=23) success, didn't provoke from Daylily,  bite attack on Daylily (1d20+14=21 adjusted) for bite damage (1d6+5=8)  Did provoke from Shadow
??/5? ~ AC 19 ~ MR2 green ~ double moved
??/5? ~ AC 19 ~ MR3 blue ~ double moved
??/5? ~ AC 19 ~ MR4 pink ~ double moved
[/sblock][sblock=Woman]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

En35edina said:


> The ranger gets off of his stool, and starts looking over the unconscious man.




Reported. (Three or four meaningless posts by this previously unknown user in LPF threads. Even if just someone trying to meet the 10 post minimum, it's rude to bust in on an established game with meaningless drivel.)


----------



## jackslate45

Shadow takes a bite at the creature as it attacks Daylily, then takes two more giant bites.  Aradra silently hopes that it is enough to get the creatre off the Barbarian;  


Aradra, deciding that he will not get his chance to keep his arrow count from dropping, decides that going all out is the right thing to do right now.  He unleashes 4 rapid arrows at the monster that broke apart from the others.  3 where solid hits, but the 4th looks really close...

[sblock=Actions]
Shadow: Takes his AO:  1d20+10=24 for 1d8+1d6+16=27
Next Round: Full Round Attack on Same Target.  Includes FF. 1d20+12=17, 1d20+5=21  for 1d8+1d6+16=26, 1d8+1d6+16=21

Since the AO occurs before the grapple, does the monster take the full AO damage?  Aradra would feel _really_ guilty if Shadow killed Daylily 

Aradra: Full Round attack on Green.  
1d20+12=28, 1d20+12=26, 1d20+7=17  3 hits, with the 4th one missing by 2.  3d8+27=39 GRRR!
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +17/+12 1d8+ 3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion
 Used Items: 5 charges of Abundent Ammo. 4 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, <EMPTY SLOT>
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Systole

"Hah!  I am have this one in a grappling!" Daylily shouts, the sound somewhat muffled by the creature.  Apparently unconcerned at his condition, he begins pummeling it from the inside.[sblock=Actions]Rage and full attack with cestus. Punching the cloaker (1d20+14=18, 1d4+11=13, 1d20+7=26, 1d4+11=15) and crit threat Critting the cloaker (1d20+7=11, 1d4+11=13) (Booo!)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 78/78
CMB: +12 CMD: 24
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 12 (12 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 92/92
CMB: +14 CMD: 26 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +14 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker (+15/+8, 2d6+17, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 10/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 5
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

As the creature came in to wrap up Daylily, Shadow was able to chomp on a bit.  Then after it had Daylily, Shadow bit it twice again.  This time though, since the creature's wings are so thin, the bites also get Daylily too.   From the inside, Daylily shreds the thin skin of the cloaker with his cestus, emerging free from the leathery cocoon.

Aradra's arrows hit true causing his target to lose altitude and fall below the edge of the cliff, out of sight.

[sblock=Combat]Middle of Round 2
35/78 ~ AC 18 ~Daylily ~ grappled, shreds cloaker, free
52/52 ~ AC 21 ~ Relic ~ mage armor 0.1 hrs, neutralize poison 8.1 hrs, +3 NA .6 hrs
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~Aradra ~ +5 Perception/Sense Motive .6 hrs, readied bow,shoots
90/90 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, AOO clean, then two shared bites
89/90 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ AWOL since Feb 5th, 37 days
80/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~

??/1? ~ AC 11 ~ Grey humanoid woman (in orange)
-25/51 ~ AC 17 ~ MR1 yellow ~ charging grapple attempt on Daylily (1d20+12=23) success, didn't provoke from Daylily,  bite attack on Daylily (1d20+14=21 adjusted) for bite damage (1d6+5=8)  Did provoke from Shadow, DEAD
12/51 ~ AC 19 ~ MR2 green ~ double moved
51/51 ~ AC 19 ~ MR3 blue ~ double moved
51/51 ~ AC 19 ~ MR4 pink ~ double moved
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic moves closer to the action, his mind racing to make sense of the clues he had. He saw the woman looking back over her shoulder as though pursued. Well, if whatever was chasing and grabbing, as his companions shouted, came his way, he would have something waiting for them.

[sblock=Relic lvl 7] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 7) Human Wizard 6/Oracle 1
HP: 52/52 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (19) FlatFooted 11 (15)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armour (10 mins); 
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +8
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Identify; Comprehend Languages; Magic Missile 1/2 Used; Silent image
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Flaming Sphere; Web
Level 3: Haste 1/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Gaseous Form: USED
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +4; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: Force Punch (5d4 force, 10ft knock back, DC 16).
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 7/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Move 30 ft to AY79 and Relic prepares Magic Missile and will fire the spell at the first CLoaker that comes into his field of vision (4d4+4 dmg) [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

_Nothing on this cursed island is as it seems, and Aradra was right to warn us to keep up our guard. Still, if the lady is the one we seek and is being transformed as we are we must protect her!_

"Get behind me, Lady, and let my friends and I deal with this danger! Your name, quickly!"

The Seithr barbarian outs sword, her great blade leaping to hand with the speed of thought. 

[sblock=Actions]Ready Action: If either the flying mantas or the woman moves to attack Kalinn, cast Frigid Touch (1d20+10=17 vs Touch AC, 4d6=12 Damage), Target Staggered for 1 Round.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The woman ducks in behind Frost, "Sara, I'm Sara!"

The pink one swoops around Daylily towards the center of the pack.  It emits an eerie subsonic noise that seems to come from the pits of hell.  It is too much for Shadow's enhanced hearing and he starts whining in pain.  

The green one bounces off of the cliff face a bit before regaining its composure and starts to furiously flap to hover and gain altitude.

Taking a wide circle, the blue cloaker comes around hunting the woman.  Before he can get to her, Relic unleashes a barrage of magic missiles which tears its wing a bit but doesn't slow it down.

[sblock=Combat]Start of Round 3
35/78 ~ AC 18 ~Daylily ~ Fort (1d20+11=16) success
52/52 ~ AC 21 ~ Relic ~ mage armor 0.1 hrs, neutralize poison 8.1 hrs, +3 NA .6 hrs, readied Magic Missile (3d4+3=10) went off (6th level)
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ +5 Perception/Sense Motive .6 hrs, readied bow,
90/90 ~ AC 22 ~Shadow ~ amulet active, AOO clean, then two shared bites, Fort (1d20+11=12) fails, Nauseated 
89/90 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ AWOL since Feb 5th, 37 days
80/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~ ready didn't go off, Fort (1d20+8=21) success

??/1? ~ AC 11 ~ Grey humanoid woman (in orange), moved behind Frost
-25/51 ~ AC 17 ~ MR1 yellow ~  DEAD
12/51 ~ AC 19 ~ MR2 green ~ hover and climb (1d20+10=23)
41/51 ~ AC 19 ~ MR3 blue ~ double moved
51/51 ~ AC 19 ~ MR4 pink ~ single move and Moans generating Nausea[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"She is Sara, Alder's wife!" Relic exclaims as his joy momentarily overcomes his concern for her life. When his brain continues to function correctly again he charges forward, staff in hand, teeth gritted with determination. "Sara! It is a joy to find you alive ... This is from your husband!" As far as Relic was concerned, the moment to use the spell stored in Adler's gift had arrived.With that he swings his staff at the the thin creature with all of his might.

[sblock=Actions]A few Variables here.

I would like Relic to Charge to AZ77. Is this a valid charge or is Relic too close? And is that considered a straight line?

If its not valid he just moves there normally and attacks with his Staff of Spell Storing.

His intent is to use the Spell that is stored to knock the Cloaker back 10 ft. Does this count as a touch attack or does he need to hit with the staff with a normal atk?

If he was able to charge (+2 atk) then Relic hit as he rolled 18 vs AC (unmodified) = 20 total
If he was unable to charge then his attack missed; but perhaps the spell went off as a touch attack?

I'm not too sure so I'll leave the resolution of what Relic achieved or not in your hands SK.

If he did hit with the staff he dealt 1d6+1 dmg = 4 
and if the spell managed to go off he dealt 5d4=12 dmg
Rolls
Knockback DC 16 [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 7] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 7) Human Wizard 6/Oracle 1
HP: 52/52 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (19) FlatFooted 11 (15)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armour (10 mins); 
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +8
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Identify; Comprehend Languages; Magic Missile 1/2 Used; Silent image
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Flaming Sphere; Web
Level 3: Haste 1/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Gaseous Form: USED
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +4; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: Force Punch (5d4 force, 10ft knock back, DC 16).
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 7/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Upon hearing the girl shout her name Kalinn's rage fairly bounds from her control, urging her to rend the attacking creature before it can steal away the object of their quest. Frost crosses the short space quickly and brings her greatsword 'round in a whistling arc. The blade cleaves membranous wings and flesh on the swing, but the backswing is hampered somewhat by the barbarian's instinctive desire not to harm Sara inadvertently and whiffs through the air before the manta.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Trigger Rage
Free/Move: 5' Step to AZ76
Full Attack: Power Attack (1d20+10=25, 1d20+5=13) for Damage (2d6+16=24)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 80/92
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block
Initiative: +03
AC: 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
HP: 98/110
CMB: +12 CMD: 23
Fort: +11 Reflex:  +06 Will: +08*

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (11 Touch, 20 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 114/114
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 24 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 92/92
*CMB:* +09 *CMD:* 21
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+8/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 4/4 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The old man charges with fury not normally seen.  The cloaker lashes out with its tail but misses the enraged geezer.  With a smack of his staff, he wounds the large manta ray looking creature, but does not drive it back from its prey.  Frost steps in and Winterbite slices through the wing of the creature, grounding it.  Barely alive, it is there, flapping its one remaining wing on the ground.

[sblock=Combat]Start of Round 3
You only need 10' to "charge" so Relic hits.  Normal melee hit required, then the spell goes off as a free immediate action if desired.

35/78 ~ AC 18 ~Daylily ~ Fort (1d20+11=16) success
52/52 ~ AC 21 ~ Relic ~ mage armor 0.1 hrs, neutralize poison 8.1 hrs, +3 NA .6 hrs, readied Magic Missile (3d4+3=10) went off (6th level) uses staff
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ +5 Perception/Sense Motive .6 hrs, readied bow,
90/90 ~ AC 22 ~Shadow ~ amulet active, AOO clean, then two shared bites, Fort (1d20+11=12) fails, Nauseated 
89/90 ~ AC 23 ~ Iosef ~ AWOL since Feb 5th, 37 days
80/92 ~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~ ready didn't go off, Fort (1d20+8=21) success, slice

??/1? ~ AC 11 ~ Grey humanoid woman (in orange), moved behind Frost
-25/51 ~ AC 17 ~ MR1 yellow ~  DEAD
12/51 ~ AC 19 ~ MR2 green ~ hover and climb (1d20+10=23)  visible target
..1/51 ~ AC 19 ~ MR3 blue ~ double moved, Tail slap AoO on Relic (1d20+3=15) misses, knockback  fort (1d20+6=19) succeeds, drops to the ground
51/51 ~ AC 19 ~ MR4 pink ~ single move and Moans generating Nausea
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"More foods!" Daylily says, charging at the uninjured cloaker.

[sblock=Actions]Thunderous charge with lunge to AS71.  Charge/lunge on cloaker (1d20+17=37, 3d6+17=25)  and crit threat ... for another Nat 20. Charge/lunge on cloaker (crit threat) (1d20+17=37, 6d6+34=54)

I think it's dead.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 35/78
CMB: +12 CMD: 24
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 [12] (11 touch)
HP: 49/92
CMB: +14 CMD: 26 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +14 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker (+15/+8, 2d6+17, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, PA/FF, Rage, Lunge, Charge
Rage Remaining: 9/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 5
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Hoping to finish the fight, Aradra opens fire...
[sblock=Actions]
Shadow: Not feeling well 

Aradra: Full Round attack.  Aradra is going to try and kill the one closest to him, followed by the one he shot earlier.  As the first one is in PBS range, and the other is not, I am rolling these individually.

Shot 1: on Blue +13 1d20+13=30, 2d8+20=28
Shot 2: On Green +12 1d20+12=22, 1d8+9=11
Shot 3: on Green +7 1d20+7=23, 1d8+9=17
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +17/+12 1d8+ 3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (46/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion
 Used Items: 5 charges of Abundent Ammo. 4 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 8 Arrows
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, <EMPTY SLOT>
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
 [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic awaits tensely for more of the cloakers to appear, gripping his staff tightly. When they do not he turns to Sara with a warm smile. "It is wonderful to find you alive and well, dear Sara!"


----------



## Satin Knights

Before Iosef can even get to the fight, it is over.  The cloakers, which  normally are found in underground caverns, have been shredded, sliced  and skewered so quickly that they never had a chance to harm their  intended victim.

Catching her breath, "Dear Sara?  Who... Who the hell are you?  And what are you doing with my husband's staff?  Have you murdered him?"  She starts to cry.


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Leveled!!!]Frost, Daylily and Relic all leveled.  Iosef has been put on AWOL status and is no longer earning XP from Feb 5th on.  You can use him to heal until his channels and spells run out.  Pack mule duty works for him too.  

3 items from the last looting have not been claimed yet.  I am still thinking on what might be on these latest critters.  I still have the "desired lists" saved in my inbox.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Apologies. I am Relic Nevyn. I will let me companions introduce themselves to you. But do not fret, and please stop that crying. I do so hate it when a woman cries. Alder lives, please do not misunderstand. He gave me this staff and other magics to assist in returning you to his side safe and sound. Now ... we have found you, we can begin planning our departure. Although I believe my companions will agree, first we must discover the dark magic that is turning us into fish, and twisting the mind of the sea to madness and stamp it out. We believe we have fixed something ... what that is exactly we are yet to learn. But it seems to have freed you from captivity, which is at least something. So ... as we return you to the safe room we have found, where you can rest, and our virtuous friend, Iosef, will protect and watch for you, you must tell us of the nightmare that has befallen you, so we can better understand what it is that is going on here exactly ..." Relic takes her hand, smiling kindly and giving it a reassuring pat with his other wrinkled hand, gently guiding her towards the broken tower where they had slept.

[sblock=Loot] I think I am ahead of the curve with loot right? So Relic will bow out of claiming anything 

After healing Daylilly and Kalinn, we could have Iosef guard Sara in the tower while we continue, maybe?[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily wanders back to the group, dragging a cloaker corpse behind him and chewing on something that seems suspiciously leathery.  "These thing, they are made of jerky," he announces.  "They is need some salt, but other the wise, they are not bad."

[sblock]You can hold off on loot until we find a more likely place for it, as far as I'm concerned.

And Kalinn should totally take the Feather Step Slippers.  They are really good for any melee fighter, and pretty good for just about anyone else.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra runs over to Shadow, making sure that the wolf is Ok.  

Once he ensures that his companion is feeling better, Aradra looks out over the cliff, making sure more monsters where not on thier way.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: I got the Robe of Arcane Heritage by default, but will happily take the Feather Step Boots as well unless someone has an objection.

Frost lets her rage die along with the last of the Cloakers, and stands panting for a few seconds as the adrenaline fades.

"Aye, Sara, it's you we've been looking for. Your man's very worried . . . traveled all the way to Venza to find and hire us to bring you back safely. But Relic has the right of it. We've got to finish off the evil taking over this place now, both for our sakes and for the sake of your village.

"I'm Kalinn."


----------



## Systole

Daylily perks up. "So, this ugly woman is one we are lookings for?"  The barbarian shakes his head.  "Ayaaah, the womens that you city peoples chase.  It makes no senses to me.  So we are finish, then?  I supposing it was not so bads.  I eated many tasty things, and soon I will trade some yellow metal to a spirit walker for to cure my face."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC/Leveling]Something's off with Kalinn's XP - I may be missing something.

I have her at 50,928 XP on 11/21. Since then, it looks like we've earned 5,940 Encounter XP and she's gotten 13,456 TXP (116 Days at 116 XP/Day) for a total of 70,324 XP. That's 1800 short of what you show, and just shy of her level.

The difference is in the encounter XP - you've got her at 7,740. I'm betting (because I did it as well the first time I was adding them up) that you added 2400 to each of the characters for the "Rescuing Sara" _ad hoc_ reward, rather than 600 each. For some reason that 2400 hits the eye before the 600 listed after it in the list.

(Tried to PM this to you but your box is full )[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra turns back towards the newfound memeber and says "Glad to finally find you, Sara.  My name is Aradra.  And the wolf chewing on the wing is Shadow."  The wolf looks up, a bit of wing still in his mouth.  

Turning back to towards Daylily and says "I agree with Kalinn and Relic, we are not done yet.  We have a safe place that we can keep Sara.  Besides, " Aradra says with a small smile " Don't you have a loincloth to make still?"


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=OOPS!!]Yep, I screwed up the numbers. It was definitely the 2,400 vs 600 issue. People haven't leveled yet.  I went through and recalculated for everyone.  Frost will level by Sunday if you don't finish a fight sooner than that.  Daylily and Relic are due to level by the fourth of April.  Don't bother undoing and upgrades you had done on the wiki.  
I also cleared a bit more space on the inbox.  I keep my judge notes in there until a game is done, so my mailbox is always just a couple from full.

Treasure: I just added a block to the first page for treasure splits.  Yep, I overdid Relic's toys by quite a bit.  But then again, he is the frailest of the party members.  The shirt was intended for Daylily since he gets grappled about every third fight.  The gloves were just cute and fit in the wardrobe at the time.  Frost or Aradra could get very good use out of the slippers.  An archer that can never be pinned down in difficult terrain is nice.  And well Aradra has been selfless or screwed over so far, depending on perspective.  But, he is building towards a possible +4 weapon.  Ouch!

Don't worry about the treasure slipping above earnings a bit.  We are only half way through the module. In other words, Frost can have the slippers too.  Well, Relic, you are cut off for a bit.   At least you got some very nice goodies.  So far, Ardra has been getting leftovers.  We will fix that soon.

Iosef: guard duty sounds good.  He slipped out slightly ahead of the treasure curve too.  Might need to reallocate there.
[/sblock]

"Oh, okay, that sound better.  For a minute, I thought you might have killed him."  She catches her breath while Ardra checks on his wolf.  After a few rounds Shadow is fine again.

"Umm, I was at wedding rock with Alder and then something came over us while we were...  You can guess that part....  The euphoria and bliss was special and sacred.  But then these fishmen came.  They grabbed me and dragged me away while Alder tried to fight them off.  Everything from then on is hazy. They took me underground to a large room.  Something there stripped my will to resist away.  Later I found myself with many of the other villagers.  We were digging." 

She sobs, "The other prisoners told me the wedding rock was a trap.  For centuries, the skum have been charming and impregnating women on their wedding night, breeding more of them.  The children grow up looking human, but take to the sea one day when they are old.  There was also something about this island.  The island itself seems to turn humans into the fishmen.  We had an alchemist, Gerloch.  He was trying to find a way to reverse those changes.  He came here six months ago to research.  He was the first of us to disappear at a young age.  Then more and more disappeared.  Now we are slaves, digging to release their master."

"Gerloch is more fish than man now.  We were resistant to their demands, but he went to the big dome to experiment.  That is when we lost our resolve."

Drying her tears, "But, just a few minutes ago, my will returned.  Sneaking out to the stairs, I ran.  You were here to save me."

"The rest of the villagers, they are at the bottom of that cliff." Pointing towards the edge.

Getting defiant at Daylily's comments, "Ugly!  You're a bald, frog eyed freak yourself!  I was beautiful a month ago.  That is why Gerloch was here.  To find a way to reverse this in the fisherman that came too close to the island for too long.  The others told me some were born to the ugly, others had it grow upon them."


----------



## Systole

[sblock]No way Daylily is putting on something made out of cloth.  That's for sissies.  And getting grappled isn't really a big deal, especially since he's really begun to understand that being grappled is generally pretty much a mistake on the other guy's part.  Oh, I'm being constricted for 1d8+3?  So I'm down to 96/103?  That's terrible.  Now hold still while I punch you twice for 1d4+14.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock]Loot wise if Aradra thinks someone else can use it he's not going to say anything.  He doesn't require much at this point to do his job, so leave the fancy trinkets to the rest.  If that is causing him to be behind in WBL I'll be more aggressive in picking things up.

I did have my eye on all 3 previous items, but that's not cool to say "Good job finding all this gear!  Mine.". I'd let those who want it grab it, and Aradra would use the rest.

Until Aradra can get the endless ammunition enchant on his bow, he is stuck with his wand of abundant ammo.  Without it, he's using 4 arrows a round, with no way of getting them back most times...  He will take the gloves right now, as it allows him a much easier time to retrieve his wand after he has moved away, and he will wear the shirt if no one wants it. If only it were green.,,[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC/Loot]Also, while Kalinn's carrying the Drinking Horn - and I listed it on her sheet as though she's claimed it for purposes of level-up record keeping - she'll happily use it on anyone (or allow anyone to use it for themselves) who wishes. I may or may not speak for it for her post adventure. She does pretty well in combat even without buffs, and every round she spends drinking from a horn (one or two full rounds for the really good effects) or casting a spell is a round she's not either moving toward a fight or doing some damage. 

BTW, after this level-up on Sunday she gets third level spells so her buff of choice will be Haste (herself and up to 7 allies for 8 rounds, up to 3/day).[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra listens carefully to the story told by the rescued Sara.  He started making mental notes in the story, most imporatnly that the big dome was where Gerloch went to tinker with something.  _So, whatever we did got their will back.  Thats a good thing.  But, sounds like there are more viallgers down there.  Also...Gerloch?  Why does that name sound familar? _

Once finished Aradra kneels down to get at eye level with Sara before asking his questions. "Sara, this is really important.  We need to get the other villagers out of here.  This place is way too dangerous for them to stay here.  Can you lead us back to where they were? We need to start evacuating them."

[sblock=OCC]
Is Gerloch the same as this Gerlach?  The alchemist part makes me think it is the same person, but I'm not sure.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic frowns. "Evacuate them to where? How?" He shakes his great shaggy mane. "The Wind has blown Sara straight into our ourms, away from the panicked mass. The villagers, ghastly folk that they are, will have to fend for their selves. The seed is soiled. Their passing is no loss. However ... this Gerloch or Gerlach fellow ...the alchemist whose pet Daylilly smuggled here ... now he is an interesting fellow. I would speak with him first and foremost. Iosef, take Sara to safety. We should go to ... the big dome. And I will bet my socks that our little homonculus will be there too. If he had fallen beneath the spell that stole these folks will, surely, like Sara, the realignment of the Orrey has broken the spell. And Gerlach must know more about the effects of this dreadful place and how to end its evil mischief!" 

[sblock=OOC] My bet is yes. Far too big of a coincidence otherwise. If we did rescue the villagers, and though Relic is against it I am open to the possibility, what would we do with them? I am imagining we are talking a rather large number, right? [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

"Gerlach most likely knows what was keeping us under the spell.  It was he that went to the great dome and turned that machine on.  He is not the man I grew up with.  He has become more fish than man.  Cruel and sadistic, I have seen him giving orders to the fishmen on occasion."

"You have to help us!  It was confusion down there.  There are not that many guards, but we didn't have weapons other than shovels.  Go look and see for yourself."  She points to the cliff edge. 

[sblock=ooc]Yes, Gerlach is the proper name.
Loot: Okay, Frost has the slippers, and Aradra has the shirt and gloves.  It is okay too to decide a piece of loot is just tossed in the "cash it in" bag for later.  I am skipping the scripted loot here, as it don't fit well with your levels. It is hard to imagine these creatures has anything useable by you.
Big number of villagers: yeah[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

The glare that Aradra gave Relic after saying he had to abandon the villagers could kill.  Clearly, the soldier did not agree with just leaving the innocent citizens to their fate, but for now said nothing. 

Aradra stood back up, and headed over to the cliff face, trying to size up the situation.

[Sblock]Getting the villagers away from here is more Aradra's duty as a soldier speaking than anything.  However, actually doing it right now is going to be really really challenging...

I think we would first need to secure the island away from Gerlach (who seems to be the mastermind) before actually getting the citizens out. They first need rescued from armed guards, but from there we have to make it clear that we are the ones to worry about, not the villagers.

Also, the big dome and its machine I think we just dealt with.  That's probably why Sara got away, which in turn led us to here.
  [/Sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Peeking over the edge of the cliff, there are about fifty people visible. From the noises of conversations and the direction several are facing, he can guess there are more in a cavern below his feet.  Checking carefully, he can pick out seven armed guards that look like Estian after he transformed in the rowboat.  Again, there are probably more out of sight from this vantage point.

[sblock=Aradra]Listening closely, he can hear croaking shouts, “Kindred, free the Master and you can return to peaceful lives!” and “Now is the time to repay the sea’s debts!”[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic seems oblivious to Aradra's glare. His attention is focused on Sara. "It was he who went to the great dome now was it ... Even more reason to talk to Gerloch. Now ... where might he be? Because he certainly isn't in the big dome any more."


----------



## Satin Knights

"I don't know.  They had us down there working as slaves.  He came and went as he pleased."


----------



## Systole

Daylily shakes his head.  "Ayah, this is being too much for me.  But this seem like the Master is underneath and the Snaketouched is make tunnel in from the outside.  So if the planning is to find the Master, then we should going down, in the digged out place."


----------



## jbear

Relic hums and then hars. "Well ... if they are digging out the master ... we could put an end to that and buy ourselves time to find Gerloch. Maybeone of the guards down there can tell us something. Not that the ones we have caught have been very cooperative ... not that you give them much of a chance to be cooperative though do you, Daylilly? Well ... I can float you down right onto their heads. First you Kalinn, then Daylilly. Aradra can fire from above. I don't know if Shadow wil enjoy that but perhaps he can find his own way down quickly enough. Then I will float down. By the time I get there I doubt there will be much else to do except ask the questions."

He looks about at the others, gauging whether they are in agreement.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn shrugs at Relic's suggestion. "Works for me, if we're going after them. I'd say let's do it; I hate to see folk enslaved, and I'd rather slow down this 'freeing the Master' so we don't have to deal with it while we're looking for Gerlach."
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 130/134
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 125/129
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 7/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 3/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"Then we'd better hurray. There are at least 7 guards down there, maybe more, and it sounds like they are trying to convince them to get back to work."  Aradra says, moving away from the cliff.  "I'll go down the stairs, and stay out of sight until the fighting starts.  That way, we can flank them from both sides.  Shadow will come with me for backup. The rest of you can take the quicker route."


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra and Shadow take off for the stairs down the cliff face. Iosef takes the time to heal the injured back up before jumping into a new fight.   Looking over the edge Daylily can see fifty to sixty people as well as the seven fishmen Ardra counted.  Relic and Frost just see a hazy brown mess with a blue splotch in the middle.  

[sblock=ooc]Iosef Channels Channel (4d6=8) Lay on Hands on Daylily (4d6=14) Lay on Hands on Daylily (4d6=17) Lay on Hands on Daylily (4d6=13)
Daylily at 77/78, Frost at 88/92. 5 of 9 LoH used.

It is a 180' drop, or three rounds of floating via Feather Fall.  Daylily can tell you they have tridents, which can be used as ranged weapons, but are hard to throw very far.  If you hold hands and jump, Relic can cast Feather Fall on all three at once.  But two of you are "jumping in blind".[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]Initiative (1d20+3=11)

(Kalinn's leveled up, just pending review).[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"On the count of 3 ... 1, 2, 3!" Relic leaps in unison with Daylilly and Kalinn over the cliff edge down towards whatever lies below. Moments later he activates the spell causing their descent to slow to that of a gently falling feather. As they descend he quietly prays for guidance to deal with the fishy creatures that are busy mustering the unruly mob down below, unsuspecting of what is about to land on their heads. Taking the pearl in his pocket he prepares for battle.

[sblock=Actions] Feather fall after we jump
Round 1 fall: cast guidance
Round 2 fall: Ready Pearl of Power lvl 1 with Magic Missile
Round 3: hopefully close enough to see something and figure out what he is going to do [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 7] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 7) Human Wizard 6/Oracle 1
HP: 52/52 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (19) FlatFooted 11 (15)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armour (10 mins); 
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +8
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Identify; Comprehend Languages; Magic Missile 1/2 Used; Silent image
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Flaming Sphere; Web
Level 3: Haste 1/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Gaseous Form: USED
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +4; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: Force Punch (5d4 force, 10ft knock back, DC 16).
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 7/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Relic is also ready to level up on his sheet [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn takes the old Wizard's hand as directed, and jumps on his count. On the way down, she takes her cue from him and prepares herself for battle. She releases Relic's hand once she feels herself slow and casts spells of her own. With the first, she bolsters her defenses; as the Draconic words fall on her comrades' ears they feel an eldritch energy filling them . . .

[sblock=OOC]Round 01: Falling
Round 02: Cast _Shield_
Round 03: Cast _Haste_ (Kalinn/Daylily/Relic are +1 AC (Dodge), +1 Attack and Reflex Saves, get 1 extra attack w/ the Full Attack action, +30' Move.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 130/134
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 125/129
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 2/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily jumps obediently, but quickly looks bored.  "Can we goings faster?" he whispers.


----------



## jbear

"This is it I am afraid..." Relic whispers in reply.


----------



## Satin Knights

"Get back to work!" ... "Now is the time when you have to pay the sea's debt!" ... "Grampa?  Is that you?" ... "Free the master, or the village's nets shall always come up empty!"


In the second round of falling, two of the outer skum notice the falling group.  They raise their tridents, pointing, but the other guards are too busy trying to control the crowd to notice.

[sblock=Combat]
First round of falling, all sneaky, Relic using well timed feather fall

second round of falling
Relic's 28 init almost unusable because he can't see the ground yet, readies pearl
Blue skum sees group, raises trident
Red skum sees group, raises trident
Aradra can react to their change in attention
Blue and Red skum get to act/move
Daylily can see and act
Frost still distance blind, casts shield
rest of skum surprised 

third round
Party goes first for third round actions, floating 40' up. can ready or delay
skum go
party lands


Eww, that looks convoluted.  Aradra and Shadow get two rounds.  There might not be enough bad guys left by the time the rest get to the ground. After Aradra's two rounds of actions I will resolve the nearly-blind third actions if they are necessary.

77/78 ~ AC 18 ~Daylily ~ 
52/52 ~ AC 17 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 8.0 hrs, +3 NA .5 hrs, 
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ +5 Perception/Sense Motive .5 hrs, readied bow,
90/90 ~ AC 22 ~Shadow ~ amulet active, 
88/92 ~ AC 29 ~ Frost ~ 2nd rd shield, 

20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ red skum 
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ blue skum 
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ violet skum 
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ yellow skum 
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ green skum 
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ cyan skum 
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ magenta skum 
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Impatiently, Daylily draws a javelin and throws it at one of the alert Snaketouched.

[sblock=Actions]Draw and throw javelin.  No rage yet.   +9 base -2 range for +7, and 1d6+5 damage.  Javelin throw (1d20+9=20, 1d6+5=9)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 78/78
CMB: +12 CMD: 24
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 92/92
CMB: +14 CMD: 26 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +14 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker (+15/+8, 2d6+17, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 9/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 5
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"Sic em boy!" is the only warning the skum get;  Aradra and Shadow move in tandem, Aradra focusing on the targets around the edges, while Shadow moves in to cut them skum in half.

[sblock=Actions]

Round 2:
Aradra: 
Swift: quick draw wand
Standard: use wand to cast Abudent Ammunition
Move: Move to W80.  
Free: Drop wand at W80.

Shadow: Charges Blue 1d20+12=24, 1d8+1d6+16=22

Round 3:
Aradra full round attacks. DA/RS/MS. +12/+12/+7
Shot 1 (Deals Double) on Magenta. 1d20+12=32, 2d8+18=28.  Not going to confirm it.
Shot 2/3: On Red. 1d20+12=29, 1d20+7=18.  2 hits for 2d8+18=28

Shadow: Move and attack Green 1d20+12=22, 1d8+1d6+16=21
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +17/+12 1d8+ 3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (43/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion
 Used Items: 7 charges of Abundent Ammo. 4 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, <EMPTY SLOT>
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily can see that Aradra and Shadow are making quick progress, and facing almost pitiful opposition as the take out the guards.  
[sblock=Combat Third round]
The floaters are still 40' in the air.

77/78 ~ AC 18 ~Daylily ~ 
52/52 ~ AC 17 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 8.0 hrs, +3 NA .5 hrs, 
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ +5 Perception/Sense Motive .5 hrs, bow in hand, abundant arrows
90/90 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, 
88/92 ~ AC 29 ~ Frost ~  (haven't cast haste yet)

-8/20 ~ AC 13 ~ red skum unconscious, threw spear and missed, then skewered
-2/20 ~ AC 13 ~ blue skum unconscious 
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ violet skum 
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ yellow skum 
-1/20 ~ AC 13 ~ green skum unconscious 
11/20 ~ AC 13 ~ cyan skum 
-8/20 ~ AC 13 ~ magenta skum unconscious 
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic stretches his neck towards the others. "I think it is going well. I don't think they have seen us yet!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn takes the wizard's word for it, and holds off casting _Haste_.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 130/134
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 125/129
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 2/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock=SK]
Is Aradra still a round behind?  I thought the skum were up?
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=order]Daylily gets to act for round three since he can see, Frost and Relic can act if they do something without seeing targets
The skum (that are left) get to fully act for round three
If they delayed from above, Frost and Relic come into view and can target
end round three
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily groans and fishes another javelin from his belt.  "Errrrrgh!  Coming the on!"

[sblock]Javelin, -2 range incr (1d20+7=20, 1d6+5=7)  Thrown at whoever.  Doubt it matters much.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

With all the commotion of the slaves starting to talk back, the guards are caught off guard when the party attacks.  Daylily throws another javelin in the skum right below him before he gets the time to react.  Finally figuring where they are coming from, the skum looks up and pauses the second needed before stabbing at the floating elf.  While touching the heavy furs on the wildman the trident does not pierce the light as a feather elf.

The other two skum weave their way through the crowd towards the falling invaders who have finally touched down.

Three more come out of the cavern entrance and into the light of day.
[sblock=combat]
ending round 3 
Frost and Relic can see Cyan, Yellow and White

77/78 ~ AC 18 ~Daylily ~ javelin
52/52 ~ AC 17 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 8.0 hrs, +3 NA .5 hrs, 
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ +5 Perception/Sense Motive .5 hrs, bow in hand, abundant arrows
90/90 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, 
88/92 ~ AC 29 ~ Frost ~

-8/20 ~ AC 13 ~ red skum unconscious, threw spear and missed, then skewered
-2/20 ~ AC 13 ~ blue skum unconscious 
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ violet skum 
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ yellow skum 
-1/20 ~ AC 13 ~ green skum unconscious 
*4*/20 ~ AC 13 ~ cyan skum 
-8/20 ~ AC 13 ~ magenta skum unconscious 
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ white skum 
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ black skum 
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ orange skum 
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Ha ... there you are" announces Relic as a swarm of magic missiles zing towards the skum he can see. The skum Daylily has mortally wounded falls as two missiles strike it down. Another is badly stung by three impacts but the damage is far from fatal.

[sblock=Actions] Magic missile: 2 dmg and 7 dmg vs cyan skum killing it and 3 magic missiles vs yellow skum for 9 dmg 

Not sure if we have levelled yet. If not, one less MMissile hits yellow skum. Doubt it will make a difference.[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 7] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 7) Human Wizard 6/Oracle 1
HP: 52/52 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (19) FlatFooted 11 (15)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armour (10 mins); 
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +8
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Identify; Comprehend Languages; Magic Missile 1/2 Used; Silent image
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Flaming Sphere; Web
Level 3: Haste 1/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Gaseous Form: USED
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +4; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: Force Punch (5d4 force, 10ft knock back, DC 16).
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 7/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra yells out at the guards, hoping to end this quickly,"THIS IS YOUR ONE CHANCE TO LAY DOWN YOUR ARMS!  YOU ARE OUT MATCHED! SURRENDER NOW!"
[sblock=Actions]
Aradra taking a free action to kindly remind them how much trouble they are in.  He's not trying to be diplomatic, hence no roll.  And Daylily will be mad at him, but that's nothing new...

Question, if Aradra target's silver, does seeking get around all the cover penalties?  Or will I need Improved precise shot + seeking for that to work?

Shadow will delay for now.  
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +17/+12 1d8+ 3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (43/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion
 Used Items: 7 charges of Abundent Ammo. 4 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, <EMPTY SLOT>
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Unless the skum immediately throw down their weapons, Kalinn moves quickly toward the nearest uninjured skum, unsheathing and swinging Hafísbíta in one smooth motion. The greatsword bites deep; the skum drops to the ground.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to AQ80
Power Attack: Attack (1d20+11=25) for Damage (2d6+14=21)
[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 130/134
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 125/129
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 2/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily ignores Aradra's shouting and immediately leaps into battle.  "Hiyah!  Happy fight!"

[sblock]Not bothering to rage.  5 foot step east, activate Lunge, full attack.

Lunge on skum (1d20+13=18, 2d6+14=22, 1d20+6=18, 2d6+14=26)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Even though it is futile, the skum fight to free their master.  These invaders may cut them down, but the skum know that their master will live eternal.  Now that they have their footing, Daylily and Frost each down another of the skum.  It is sure to all around that Daylily's is never going to get up again.  

[sblock=Combat]Start of Round 4, Daylily went already.

Seeking negates miss chances.  Ie. 20% or 50%.  Precise Shot negates shooting into melee -4 penalty.  Improved Precise Shot needed to negate Soft Cover -4 penalty.

77/78 ~ AC 18 ~Daylily ~ lunge and overkill
52/52 ~ AC 17 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 8.0 hrs, +3 NA .5 hrs, 
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ +5 Perception/Sense Motive .5 hrs, bow in hand, abundant arrows
90/90 ~ AC 22 ~Shadow ~ amulet active, 
88/92 ~ AC 29 ~ Frost ~

-8/20 ~ AC 13 ~ red skum unconscious, threw spear and missed, then skewered
-2/20 ~ AC 13 ~ blue skum unconscious 
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ violet skum ~ double moved
-4/20 ~ AC 13 ~ yellow skum  unconscious 
-1/20 ~ AC 13 ~ green skum unconscious 
*-3*/20 ~ AC 13 ~ cyan skum unconscious 
-8/20 ~ AC 13 ~ magenta skum unconscious 
*-28*/20 ~ AC 13 ~ white skum dead
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ black skum ~ double moved
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ orange skum ~ double moved
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Frost steps up to the next foe and goes to work once more.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: 5' Step to AO82
Attack (1d20+11=16, 1d20+6=18) for Damage (4d6+28=42)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 130/134
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 125/129
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 2/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic knows his powerful companions will make swift work of the remaining skum, so he turns his attention towards the mob. "People of ... the village. You are slaves no longer. You are free. Off you go now. Up the stairs! They are around here somewhere... over that way I would guess. Come on now, off you go. Upstairs with you."


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra, content that between Daylily and Kanli they have the fight under control, heads over to the neartest (blue) skum, and checks to see if he can be re-awakend, hoping that Shadow held back enough.

Shadow growls, not happy that Stinky One and Not-Evil-One defeated the new arrivals, moves to finish off the farthest skum from the group (violet).

[sblock]

Aradra moves, and does First Aid on the blue Skum.  1d20+13=20
Shadow moves and attacks Violet.  Power Bite and Furious Focus:1d20+12=19, 1d8+1d6+16=28

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The last skum, seeing the odds are 75:1, throws down his trident and raises his hands in capitulation.  Aradra is able to stabilize another fishman for interrogation.  The people are confused, with these new outsiders arriving and giving them orders to leave.  They are confused about what they were doing.  They stand around, questioning and bickering with each other.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra moves forward to tie up the surrendering skum.  Tying up his hands, Aradra says to him, "You made the right choice for now.  Let's see if you can keep it going." Nodding to the elf with blood still smeared over his mallet, he continues.  "My elf friend doesn't know the definition of the word prisoner, so I would recommend you tell us what you know."

Failed Diplomacy: 1d20-2=9


----------



## jbear

Relic, seeing that he is having little success moving the crowd, moves quickly to stand between Daylily and the prisoner. "Now, now Daylilly... I promise we will not keep this ... skum ... prisoner. After I talk to him I promise that you and you alone can decide his fate. Please, let me speak to him before you cave in his skull with your hammer. Please. He may cooperate. He may tell us what we need to know about what is going on down here, and where we can find Gerlach. But if he doesn't ... well then I promise that you can do what needs to be done and we will find out another way in any case ..." Relic then turns and kneels down beside the skum after delivering his slightly over acted plea to Daylily whispering a quiet prayer before speaking further to the skum. "Now, quickly while you still have a chance to live .... What is going on here? What are you doing with all this digging? And where can we find Gerlach? Tell us that and you may still live..."

Diplomacy= 22


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn flicks the skum-blood from Winterbite's long blade and returns him to his sheath. She then grounds the sheath-tip and drapes her hands over the quillons as she observes the others do their thing.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 130/134
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 125/129
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 2/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Arrrgh, kill it or letting it go," Daylily groans.  "This thing of make prisoners is not right."


----------



## Satin Knights

"We have to free him.  Master needs to be free.  Mohl’omog, the living god.  Too long has he been imprisoned.  Children of the sea must work, must free him.  These all my kin.  They be our children, not you humans.  They be ulat-kini.  We make babies in women while men sleep on magic rock.  Babies grow to adult, then they come to the sea.  They live forever like me.  Well, not crushed like him.  But, no poke with arrow, no die."  You can see he is searching for more human words, but they are not coming to him quickly.


----------



## jbear

"Gerlach. Gerloch. Where is Gerloch?"


----------



## Satin Knights

"He might be that way.", pointing in the short cavern at the stone wall.  "You no get there from here, wait, you break wall, you get there.  Yes, you break wall. Go!  Go break wall."


----------



## Systole

"Is this the big prisoners they speaked about?  Then we should breaking the wall.  It is not right for people to being held."  A thought seems to occur to the barbarian, and he frowns.  "Waiting a moments.  You make magic and then _rrrakhhek _on sleeping womens?"

Without any further warning, the barbarian brings his earthbreaker around at the skum's head.

[sblock]Burning a round of rage on this one.  Daylily is not a fan of rape.  He is going to execute this guy with extreme prejudice unless one of the PCs wants to stop him.  Sorry about not finishing the questioning.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic simply steps back so the skum's blood does not splatter on his robes. 

"So, Gerlach is somewhere underground. We would be fools to finish the work we have stopped the skum from doing. We need to find the other way in ... perhaps through one of the other buildings? Which ones have we not yet searched? That is where we should begin."

Not overly concerned for the fate of the villagers Relic heads for where he imagines the stairs must be and begins making his ascent.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn's mouth is just opening to voice her suspicions that the skum's information is intended to lead them to freeing their . . . god . . . when Relic voices the same idea. She nods in grim satisfaction when Daylily puts an end to the pitiful creature.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 130/134
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 125/129
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 2/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Even Aradra, who would normally have said something to stop Daylily, looks down in disgust at the skum when Daylily executes it.  
Looking out over the crowd again Aradra says "Do you understand what these monsters did to you?  And you are still standing around?  Get out of here!"


----------



## Satin Knights

About the time the villagers get a consensus and start moving towards  the stairs, Sara is coming down them.  She waives the up and moves  upstream through the crowd to join you.  "I  will take them back home.  We are all changed and grotesque, but this  island is too dangerous to stay on long.  We were strong swimmers  before.  With the gifts of the sea, we should be able to make it back to  the mainland.  Thank you for rescuing us.  Thank you."

"Now  go find that damn alchemist Gerlach.  He was working on a way to undo  these changes before he succumbed.  A bald, frog eyed elf is never going  to find a pretty girl in the City of Glass.  Find Gerlach and beat the  answers out of him.  If you find their master, earn a name for  yourself.  Make sure it never spreads its evil again."

With those instructions, she turns to head back up the stairs with her people.


----------



## jbear

Stopped on the stairs, Sara before them and the villagers moving to follow behind them, Relic does not appear entirely convinced that the option of swimming from here back to the village is a good one. He turns to regard the villagers, deformed now into amphibians. "Okay Sara. It would indeed be a weight from our mind not to have to ... worry for their safety ... or their interference." Relic calls out in a booming voice amplified by magic. "Sara will take you home! Your suffering is at an end! You can thank Alder for this gift of your freedom, of your lives returned to you once more. If it were not for him you would have remained as mindless slaves to a cruel god that cares nothing for you!! We came to rescue Sara, but now we will risk our lives to end this evil once and for all. We do this because it is the right thing to do. Think upon this the next time a stranger comes to your village seeking refuge or hospitality!! Think of this the next time you would turn your back on those you do not know and offer them only suspicion and unkindness!!" 

After his speech, meant as a chastisement for the cold welcome they had received at the village, he cocks his head thinking. "We seek Gerlach, somewhere underground. Most of you have been here longer than Sara, perhaps you know more than her. While you were slaves did any of you go to such a place? If so, can you remember where you entered? Any help would be gratefully received."


----------



## Systole

"The womans has a good plan," Daylily says.  "This person has cure, and we can punching him until he gives this to us.  If we cannot going in from the side, then we should go to the square hole and see if there is a way downs from there."


----------



## jbear

Not really expecting any help from the villagers and aware that his elven friend had a knack for hitting nails on the head, whether witting or unwitting, he turns back to climb the rest of the stairs where he bids Sara a safe journey. After that he heads towards what Daylily named the square hole, the central maze-like area, to look about for an entrance of some sort.


----------



## Satin Knights

A couple of the villagers confirm they have hazy, hallucinatory memories of the square hole as the elf called it.  They were dragged down into it and below in chambers and were taken before a humongous hideous sea creature.  Their memory is too hazy to get a good description out of them.

[sblock=Edit: Maybe a map would help]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Spambot Sally600 reported


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra nods to Sara and says "At the very least, we need to escort you off the island.  With the number of villagers here, it would be safer until your in the water."

Looking at his companions Aradra says "How is everyone faring?  Should we rest up before heading down to confront Gerlach?"


----------



## jbear

"I would appreciate the chance to study some more spells in preparation for whatever these skum worship, but it is not necessary if we feel we need to press on."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"I'm fresh as the mountain breeze, and can continue if we wish. If not, I can stand a watch or two while others rest and regroup."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 130/134
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 125/129
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 2/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra stops and thinks for a bit before nodding his head "I will take a few minutes and prepare one final spell that might help us out.  Before that, let us escort these people out of here, and then relocate back to the square hole."

Aradra then goes to collect his wand, and places it back in it's holder before saying "Shall we?"


----------



## Systole

"Feh, if these people is get eated between the island's one side and the other, I am think it is their fault.  But I will going with them because other the wise, they might steals the boat.  And I hear there is more of Trickster Spawn to make free."

[sblock=Yay!]I finally rediscovered Daylily's original text color.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

You escort the villagers across the island without incident along the way.  They instinctively start to take the rowboat, causing Daylily to object.  Aradra reminds Daylily quietly that he has a magic boat stuffed in his backpack that is bigger on the inside.  So, reluctantly, Daylily allows the villagers to load the oldest in the boat while the rest swim out under the tempest.

[sblock=Choices]The regal building that has so far been ignored.  
The summoning circle with it's laughing occupant.
The small dome with the locked door.
The watery sphere.
The square hole.
Turn left, just to confuse the GM. 

PS. I am off to play the whole Eyes of Ten series at a local convention, so I will be busy most of Saturday and Sunday.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"I am want my pretty faces back.  I am goings to the squares hole."


----------



## jbear

Relic smiles at Daylily's remark, idly scratching his own skin, but makes no comment. "It seems like a good place to continue" he agrees.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"And I wish to be able to see again. I don't know how you do it, Relic . . . were I this short-sighted all of the time I'm not sure I could take it."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 130/134
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 125/129
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 2/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra says "Give me a second to collect my thoughts before we decend.  I have to figure out how we are getting Shadow to decend as well, and I want to prepare a stronger version of the spell I use to keep my quiver from running dry."
[sblock=Actions]
Once we get to the Upside down pyramid, Aradra is going to take the time to memorize Abundant Ammounition in his free slot.  
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +17/+12 1d8+ 3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (43/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion
 Used Items: 7 charges of Abundent Ammo. 4 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, Abundant Ammounition
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The task of herding the villagers like sheep across the island was quite distracting.  But, after they have left, turning back towards your goal, you notice something.  Most of the lamp posts on this side of the island are still intact, with their occupants waiting anxiously for your visitation.

[sblock=ooc]I forgot about them until I was scrolling across the map.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily immediately begins sending chunks of rubble through the glass, muttering darkly about prisoners.


----------



## jbear

Relic awaits for the glass to shatter trying to think of the questions that need asking so that they are better prepared for whatever dangers may lie ahead.

When the first wisp flies free he rumbles his question: "What is the creature the skum have been trying to free?"


----------



## Satin Knights

"The  ulat-kini croak about freeing their god.  Others croak about freeing their master. We do not know what kind of creature their god is."


----------



## Systole

"I am have question.  To go into the underground where the god-prisoner and the potion-doctor is, what is the fast way?  Is it down the square hole?"


----------



## Satin Knights

"Yes, where square turns to round."


----------



## jbear

"Well, I do´t imagine we will learn anything more useful than that. To the round of the square hole it is!" Relic begins shuffling off in that direction.


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Is Daylily going to detour a bit and break all the glass prisons that he can find? If so, there were 12 over in this area with two answers spent.  This would lead to a rainbow of happy wisps following Daylily around.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily pauses.  "Holding a minutes, please.  We should finish the freeings before it is epic battling time."

[sblock=OOC]Yes, Daylily will clear the town of lightposts.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Once Daylily frees the wisp, Aradra waits till a few of them are close enough to start asking them his outstanding questions.  

"What creautre is bound by the magical circle in the guard tower on the (i assume, based on map orentation) west of the island?  Once everyone of you is free, what do all of you plan to do with the island?  I am curious what will happen to it. "

[sblock=Questions]
Those are the only two Aradra would think of right now.  If no one has any absolutly pressing questions, Aradra will start asking "What is in building (X) on the (location on island)?" for the last 3 buildings.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn watches in bemusement as Daylilly frees the wisps and Aradra begins his barrage of questions.

[sblock=OOC]No questions from Kalinn - can't think of any right off the bat.[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 130/134
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 125/129
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 6/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 2/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

"An ancient devil enjoys his respite from the hells."
"Do with the island?  Nothing.  Sand and rock have no fear to feed us."
"Knowledge and devourers of knowledge dwell in the library."
"The aquarium lets swimming creatures see those that walk in air."
"The crypt of the honored has been sealed since before our glass."

Another five wisps wait their turn to play with the tasty morsels that walk this city of the forgotten.  


Coming up on the southwestern corner of the complex, the square hole is a series of stepped marble.  Each drop is ten feet to the next level, which is ten feet wide.  Steep stairs provide access between the levels, but are spread out such that you traverse most of the area along the way.  Two open air bathing pools BR86, BY86 have brackish water in them that appears to not have been tended to or clean in years.  Privacy walls stand seven feet high to the east and west of each of these pools, blocking some view, while allowing the overhead sunshine to bathe down.  A third pool CF86 is sheltered on three sides as well as having a roof over it.  Two areas to the far side also have three walls and a roof.  BS113. CG113  At the bottom, a small pool of rain water has collected.  Once you get down to the fourth level, there appears to be another wisp awaiting.  The section from BM to BP seems to be the only ramped section.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic floats to the ground level by level as he makes his way directly towards the centre. The wisp lies beyond his vision, which is unfortunate as he peers into the central pool wondering the best way to enter.


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Relic]Once you get to the bottom of the structure and examine the floor, you are able to pierce through (Will save: 1D20+8 = 24) a (Spellcraft: 1D20+17 = 36) permanent _illusionary wall_.  Just an inch below the illusion is an iris-like aperture that is closed.  There doesn't appear to be any control mechanism to open it here.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic continues to study the aperture beyond the illusion while he awaits his companions to arrive. When they do, he comments upon the illusion and points out the reality that lies behind it, muttering that he wished there was a wisp around here that had witnessed how this portal was opened.


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock=OOC]
SK, other than the obvious ramp, is there anyway for Shadow to get down without having to climb?  While the rest of us will need to climb down, Shadow does not have opposite thumbs to grip a rope, and while I can think of a way to do it I do not know if the rope we have will be enough to get Shadow down there.

The only other idea I have is that Shadow gets rigged up to a rope harness, and then slides down a line of rope to the bottom. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]A) There are steep stairs spread around the complex.  The short parallel black lines are the stairs leading from one level to the next.  The one set are curved in the corner.  The stairs are spread out so you have to walk a bit on each level.
B) Jump.  It is a DC 15 acrobatics check to avoid the first 10' of falling damage.  Each level is 10' down.  Making the acrobatics check means he lands on his feet and takes no damage.  Miss, he is prone.  Miss by 5, he takes damage and is prone.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] Relic can get everyone down the same way as him with feather fall. This was actually my intention but then I remembered Daylily just leaping down a similar distance without any need of assistance in an earlier adventure and thought 10 ft wouldn't be a barrier to you guys. But Relic definitely would have offered if he saw the slightest difficulty in making their way down. 
Options:  (?)
 1) Retcon Relic assisting everyone with feather fall so we advance all together
 2) Call to Relic and I will levitate back up and then assist everyone to float down
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Reread your school ability.  I had missed it before too, but you only get to cast Feather Fall and Levitate on yourself only as an at will.  To do the others, you would need to memorize the spells. [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] Ergh! Well, that makes sense I guess. Scratch Relic helping out then. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily jogs around the perimeter of the pool, heading downwards the long way and freeing the captive wisps along the way.  "Go talkings to Elder Storyteller.  He is have question for you, I am sures." 
[sblock=OOC]Held actions: "At the base of the pyramid-shaped hole the barbarian examines the aperture and draws his hammer.  "This should be much easy for lockpicking, I am think.""

Break the aperture with rage.  Strength surge break check on door (1d20+13=21)

That probably won't do it.  Trying again unless someone has a plan or something exploded.  Strength surge break check on door (1d20+13=33)

That probably did it.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Well, something happened before Daylily got too far. (We will save his actions at the bottom for later.) As nimble-toes Daylily runs down the first set of stairs and along the ramp, the water in the pool he just passed starts to stir.  His friends are far behind him, or far in front of him as the case may be.  Rising out of the water is another chuul who climbs out of the pool onto the stone. That creature's actions trigger another of his kind to rise out of the water.  These chuul look a bit tougher than their cousins you dealt with earlier.

[sblock=ooc]Happy Birthday!  As of Thursday, we have been running this game for a full year. 10 seconds _*after* _I wrote that, the Beatles kicks in on the play list.[/sblock][sblock=combat round 1]I put in Frost's vision lines so you could see which objects block line of sight.
Crossing a thin yellow line is a 10' drop.

87/87 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ 
59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 6.0 hrs, 
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ 
90/90 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, 
100/104 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~

105/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul North stood and moved
105/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul South stood

[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Aradra, take the one on the left. I've got the other!" Kalinn points at the Chuul still in the water as she begins to move, and silvery bolts blast into the thing one after another. She comes to a stop at the edge of the pool, hopefully forcing the foe to fight in ankle deep water and hampering it's movements, and draws _Hafísbíta_.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Cast _Magic Missile_ (4d4+4=14)
Move: to BV86
Free: Draw _Hafísbíta_
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 130/134
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 125/129
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 2/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily ambles back toward the northernmost chuul, his hammer scoring a crushing blow on the abomination.  "Uyah!  Elder Storyteller!  More big swim-spider!"

[sblock=Actions]Sorry about the extended posting.  I assumed that Relic getting to the bottom meant that Daylily could get to the bottom.  Drop sling, rage, move to chuul drawing hammer, attack with lunge.   Attack on chuul (1d20+17=36, 2d6+22=28)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 87/87
CMB: +14 CMD: 26
Fort: +9 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 103/103
CMB: +16 CMD: 28 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker (+17/+9, 2d6+22, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Lingering rage, PA/FF, Lunge
Rage Remaining: 7/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 5
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"Shadow, sic em!"

While the wolf moves to stall the creature Daylily moved to engage, Aradra takes the time to prepare his quiver to give him an infinite supply of ammo again.  As Aradra moves to engage the monster Daylily and Shadow are now tag teaming, he keeps the other monster in his sights, should his long time companion need assistance.
[sblock=Actions]
Aradra: 
Swift: Quick Draw Wand of AA
Standard: Cast AA on himself.
Move: BP 82.  I think this allow him LOS to both targets alot better now.

Shadow:
Move: BN85.  
Standard: BITE!  1d20+12=27, 1d8+1d6+16=25

[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +17/+12 1d8+ 3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion, Abundant Ammo
 Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 4 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, Abundant Ammunition
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Frost hits her target with magic before jumping down to get face to face with the creature.  Daylily reverses direction and swings his hammer.  The shell on this creature cracks with the blow.  The one she mentioned to Anaerion to focus upon is behind a wall from his point of view.  

Edit: Anaerion moves to get a better striking position and primes his magic for a flurry of arrows to follow.  Shadow bound around the corner, down the stairs and takes a big bite out of the overgrown lobster.

At the center of the structure, Relic hears the echos of Daylily's laughter and Shadow's snarls as they are taking on more foes.  Looking around at the stairs he would have to traverse, he knows the fight would be long over before he could climb out of the pit.

The chuuls move in on their humanoid targets.  The northern one has a hard time striking the nimble elf, and is not able to get a firm hold on him with his claw.  The southern one has far more success as it steps up and grabs the armored woman.  Squeezing tight, the armor creaks before tentacles wrap around her, drawing her into cracking mandibles.

[sblock=Relic]You still have an full set of actions, although you cannot see the fight.  Climbing out of the pit would take longer than Daylily allows a fight to go on.  You smell a sweet pheromone drifting through the air that is a bit intoxicating.[/sblock][sblock=Aradra]You see a blob of seaweed start crawling out of the third water hole.  Shadow smells something sweet and wants to go play with it instead of chewing on the lobster in front of him.  I need a Handle Animal Push to keep him on task, otherwise he will take the quickest route to the third pool.[/sblock][sblock=Daylily]You see a mermaid in chains at the far pool.  She is desperate and needs your help immediately![/sblock][sblock=Frost]There is a sweet smell in the air, but you can't see where it is coming from.[/sblock]

[sblock=combat mid round 2] No worries on jumping ahead. If everyone had simply jumped from level to level, the encounter would have been avoided.  If you had walked to the closest stairs, going between the pools, you would have walked straight into a surprise round ambush.

Crossing a thin yellow line is a 10' drop.
Edit: Missed Aradra's action, so edited that in, plus Chuuls' actions for round 2.

The party is up.
85/103 ~ AC 16 ~ Daylily ~ rage, move and attacked, Will (1d20+7=14) failed
59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 6.0 hrs, (too far to see, to slow to get there before it ends, Can still do something is you desire.) Will (1d20+9=22) succeeds
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ moved and prepped for a barrage of arrows Will (1d20+6=26) succeed
90/90 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, moved and bit, Will (1d20+9=16) fail
75/104 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ magic missile and moved, Acrobatics to drop 10' (1d20+10=19) succeeded vs. DC 15, Grappled, Fortitude vs. DC 20 (1d20+8=21) succeeds and is not paralyzed, Will (1d20+6=21) succeeds

52/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul North stood and moved 1st rd; 2nd rd: 5' and claw attack on Daylily (1d20+16=17) nat 1, claw attack on Daylily (1d20+16=24) hits for claw damage (2d6+8=18) plus Grab attempt (1d20+21=23) failed 
91/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul South stood 1st rd; 2nd rd: 5' and claw attack on Frost (1d20+16=35) hits for claw damage (2d6+8=14) plus grab attempt (1d20+21=31) succeeds, move action to transfer Frost to tentacles, auto mandible damage damage (1d8+8=11)
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ something 

[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
Edit: Lots of editing because I missed Aradra's actions, and then went into the second round.


----------



## jbear

Relic turns his head towards the sound of sudden battle and pushes himself to his feet, knees creaking and spine popping as his joints extend unwillingly. "Right ... I'll be there as soon as I can, which no doubt will be far to late ..." he calls back to Daylilly as he makes his way back up the maze toward the sound, using his ability to levitate to traverse the walls where most advantageous.

[sblock=Relic during this battle] Relic, even though he is unlikely to arrive in time, will still make an effort to assist his companions. He will move to the wall and cast Levitate. As he probably won´t get into the fight in time you can just move him a little closer each round if you like SK as he moves and levitates up level by level. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Winterbite's voice echoes sardonically in Kalinn's mind. _{{Oohhhhh, that had to hurt! Oh, very well . . .}}_

Healing energy flows from the sword, and some few of Kalinn's wounds close. _{{My thanks, Honored Ancestor. Keep it coming, please!}}_

As the monstrosity begins to squeeze, something comes over the Seithr Barbarian, some link to her Draconic ancestor flowing through her sword. She opens her mouth, but instead of the usual scream a huge blast of air, frigid as the icy heights of her home, pours forth straight into the Chuul's ugly face!

[sblock=Actions]
Winterbite
Standard: Cast CLW (1d8+3=11) (Not sure what his caster level is, so I went with 1st).

Frost

Standard: Breath Weapon (11d6=41), DC14 Reflex Save for half. (Here's hoping the grappled condition keeps it from saving . . .)
Move: None
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 76/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 130/134
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 125/129
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 2/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=OOC]Is it an illusion or a compulsion?  If it's an illusion, Daylily is likely to fight his way through.  If it's a compulsion, then he's going to run and draw AoOs and such.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Answer hazy.  Mind affecting phantasm +  "as whatever would most compel it to approach."  So, I will say, Daylily would move to it, but can move in a route not taking AoOs from the middle chuul, and can take a parting shot before disengaging from the his current opponent.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

These chuul must have spent too much time on the island, for a creature of the deep is usually not susceptible to cold, but this one takes full damage from the breath weapon.

[sblock=Combat mid round 2]Crossing a thin yellow line is a 10' drop.
Winterbite heals for 1d8+7.  You still don't know his caster level. And yes, the +number is right. 

The party is up.
85/103 ~ AC 16 ~ Daylily ~  Will (1d20+7=14) failed
59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 6.0 hrs, Will (1d20+9=22) succeeds, cast+move 1st rd, double move 2nd rd.
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Abundant Ammo active, Will (1d20+6=26) succeed
90/90 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, Will (1d20+9=16) fail
90/104 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Grappled, Fortitude vs. DC 20 (1d20+8=21) succeeds and is not paralyzed, Will (1d20+6=21) succeeds, healed d8+7=15, breaths frost

52/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul North stood and moved 1st rd; 2nd rd: 5' and claw attack on Daylily (1d20+16=17) nat 1, claw attack on Daylily (1d20+16=24) hits for claw damage (2d6+8=18) plus Grab attempt (1d20+21=23) failed 
50/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul South stood 1st rd; 2nd rd: 5' and claw attack on Frost (1d20+16=35) hits for claw damage (2d6+8=14) plus grab attempt (1d20+21=31) succeeds, move action to transfer Frost to tentacles, auto mandible damage damage (1d8+8=11), Reflex save DC 14 (1d20+5=11) fails
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ something
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"Shadow, NO!  Kill that creature first!"

Shadow attempts to stay on the monster, but cannot focus with the tasty thing that it smells, and Master telling him to focus.  He half attempts 2 bites on the creatures, both unable to connect.

Aradra, on the other hand, takes a careful aim on the monster in close range and fires.  His arrow THUNKS on the creature, unable to connect.
[sblock=Actions]
Aradra: 
Standard: Pot Shot.  1d20+15=24, 1d8+10=16 Missed.
Move: Handle Shadow to stay focused:1d20+14=33

Shadow:
Full Round Attack.  Both Attacks MIssed.
1d20+12=18, 1d20+5=23

[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +17/+12 1d8+ 3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion, Abundant Ammo
 Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 4 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, Abundant Ammunition
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Edit]
What sort of check to ID the seawead thing?  Is it Arcane?
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Seeing the captive, Daylily curses.  "Being strong and waiting, Snake-Daughter!  I wills helping you!"  He swings at the adjacent chuul before hopping down and moving toward the mermaid.

[sblock=Actions]Parting shot. (1d20+17=33, 2d6+22=30)

Acrobatics. (1d20+4=8)  Fails check.  Fall damage. (1d6=6) NL.

Moves 50' south, moving a square east if the southern chuul could reach him.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: -/87
CMB: +14 CMD: 26
Fort: +9 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 85 (79)/103
CMB: +16 CMD: 28 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker (+17/+9, 2d6+22, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Lingering rage, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 6/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 5
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=which knowledge]Knowledge Nature. I'll let you roll it and ask which property types you want to know about.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

_Snake daughter?!  What the hell are you talking about Daylily?!_Taking a look at the seaweed monster, Aradra tries to figure it out quickly before his companion ends up in more trouble
[sblock=Nature]
Nature Check: 1d20+13=30

In order:
What is causing Shadow to ingore Aradra's orders (And indirectly, what the hell Daylily is talking about)
Weakness of the target
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

As Daylily runs off to save the mermaid, the chuul takes his own parting attack, clawing Daylily across the shoulder.  Curiously, it doesn't keep him, but lets the elf run away.  Turning instead on the wolf, both claws rip into the wolf's flesh.

Frost is unable to wiggle free as the other chuul continues to squeeze and claw at her.  She is able to kick one of the claws away, but the other wounds her deeply.

[sblock=Aradra]Actually, the grey wall of the middle pool is blocking your line of sight to the seaweed creature.  After you move, you will know:

Sargassum Fiend.  Pheromones cause a mirage effect in a very large area, causing people to see what they desire most, "or become enraptured by the scent. An enraptured creature sees the monster as whatever would most compel it to approach. This might be a lost loved one, a child in need of help, an enchanting mermaid, the promise of dry land, and so on."
Weaknesses none; so DR 5/slashing
Resist: Cold 10.  That covers 3 questions.[/sblock]
[sblock=combat round 3 start]Crossing a thin yellow line is a 10' drop.
I finally picked things sturdy and nasty enough that Relic will make it to the fight after all. 
The party is up.
70/103 ~ AC 16 ~ Daylily ~ affected
59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 6.0 hrs, 
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Abundant Ammo active
65/90 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, affected (self preservation will keep Shadow fighting his current chuul this round)
59/104 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Grappled, Fort vs. DC20 (1d20+8=27)

22/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul North AoO on leaving Daylily (1d20+16=18) hits for damage (2d6+8=15); 5'step + claw attack on Shadow (1d20+16=23) hits for damage (2d6+8=14), 2nd claw attack on Shadow (1d20+16=27) hits for damage (2d6+8=11)
50/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul South maintain grapple with tentacles (1d20+26=41) succeeds, auto damage (1d8+8=13) on Frost, claw attack on Frost (1d20+16-2=31) hits for damage (2d6+8=18), 2nd claw attack on Frost (1d20+16-2=19) misses
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Sargassum Fiend, no apparent action
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Shadow tries to bite twice, but fails to connect both times.

Aradra, hoping to end the fight quicker, releases a barrage of arrows towards both of targets.
[sblock=Actions]
Shadow:
Full Round Attack.  Both Attacks Missed AGAIN!
1d20+12=20, 1d20+5=11

Aradra: 
Shadow holds a more important spot than Daylily, so Aradra has to assist the wolf

Full round attack with RS/DA/MS.  If the Chuul drops from the Arrow barrage before he runs out attacks , Aradra will send the other arrows at the other standing Chuul
1st Attack: Hits for 26, killing that one.
1d20+13=27, 2d8+20=26

2nd Attack +12 1d8+9 (it IS grappling, so it's AC should be -2;  So i think this hits)
1d20+12=25, 1d8+9=12

3rd Attack +7 1d8+9 Miss
1d20+7=17, 1d8+9=12

[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +17/+12 1d8+ 3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion, Abundant Ammo
 Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 4 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, Abundant Ammunition
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 90/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Edit]
What sort of check to ID the seawead thing?  Is it Arcane?
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Once more, Winterbite does what he can to heal Kalinn's wounds, but it's a drop in the bucket. As her foe's mandibles and claws rip into her, the rage leaps up and Frost answers with shredding claws of her own! 

[sblock=Actions]
Winterbite
Standard: Cast CLW (1d8+3=9) (Not sure what his caster level is, so I went with 1st).

Frost

Free: Drop Hafísbíta
Free: Enter Rage, Grow Claws
Standard: Power Attack Claw/Claw/Bite (1d20+10=30, 1d20+10=30, 1d20+10=25) (Crit Confirm (Claw Attacks) (1d20+10=16, 1d20+10=26) - One Crit) for Claw/Claw (Crit) Damage (3d6+48=58) plus Bite Damage (If Applicable) (1d6+11=14) plus Cold Damage (Minus 2 if Bite did not hit) (3d6=7)

So, total damage could be 79, 63 (If Bite did not hit), 72 (If Bite hit but cold damage does not count), or 58 (If Bite missed and cold damage does not count). In any case, Chuul is dead . . .[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 76/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 130/134
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 125/129
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 2/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

While Shadow is distracted and not up to his usual performance, his archer master puts down the overgrown lobster with another couple arrows.  Turning to the second one, it gets an arrow in its side as well.  Frost drops the calming influence of her blade and unleashes her dragon blood on the creature holding her.  When she is done, the creature's grip on her fails as it falls in a bloody soup.

[sblock=Combat mid round 3]Crossing a thin yellow line is a 10' drop.
I finally picked things sturdy and nasty enough that Relic will make it to the fight after all.  Well, he better hurry!
Winterbite's healing is doing d8+7.

The party is up.
70/103 ~ AC 16 ~ Daylily ~ affected
59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 6.0 hrs, 
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Abundant Ammo active
65/90 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, affected 
72/104 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~  Fort vs. DC20 (1d20+8=27) ferociously attacked and killed her grappler

*-4*/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul North AoO on leaving Daylily (1d20+16=18) hits for damage (2d6+8=15); 5'step + claw attack on Shadow (1d20+16=23) hits for damage (2d6+8=14), 2nd claw attack on Shadow (1d20+16=27) hits for damage (2d6+8=11) Unconscious
-41/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul South maintain grapple with tentacles (1d20+26=41) succeeds, auto damage (1d8+8=13) on Frost, claw attack on Frost (1d20+16-2=31) hits for damage (2d6+8=18), 2nd claw attack on Frost (1d20+16-2=19) misses, *DEAD DEAD*
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Sargassum Fiend, no apparent action
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic moves to the top of the stairs and looks up at the seaweed monster two levels above him. "How can you tell that is a 'daughter' Daylilly? It looks like seaweed to me! I suspect it is playing tricks on your mind, friend!!" With that he extends a bony finger and shouts "Rayat Electra!" A bolt of lightning streaks up towards the creature, striking it with a crackle where it sits in the wet pool. "Hey ... wait a minute ... I think I know what that is! Daylilly!! That is no mermaid!! I promise you!!"

[sblock=Actions] Move: 5ft step to CB92 (I believe Relic has line of sight on Sargussum from there, right?)
Standard: Lightning Bolt on Fiend 7d6 dmg; DC 19 (Wind Spell +1 DC) Ref save will halve dmg: 18 dmg (pitiful) 
Nature roll to identify creature: 23 [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 7] 
Relic Nevyn
[sblock=Image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
(Lvl 7) Human Wizard 6/Oracle 1
HP: 52/52 
AC: 14  Touch 14  FlatFooted 11 
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Neutralise Poison; 
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +8
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Identify: USED; Comprehend Languages; Magic Missile 2/2 Used; Silent image
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Flaming Sphere; Web
Level 3: Haste 1/2 Used; Lightning Bolt: USED; Gaseous Form: USED
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +4; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: No Charge
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 7/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=OOC]I've got a couple courses of action here and need some GM guidance.  If Relic's warning gives Daylily another save and he makes it, he'll likely go attack the seaweed monster.  Otherwise, the bound mermaid would tend to make him go attack the second chuul so he's blocking it from attacking the prisoner.  If the mind-affecting thing is more compulsion-y, then he'll go free the mermaid.  Feel free to make the relevant rolls if it speeds things along.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Relic rises up in the air and launches a bolt of lightning at the bed of seaweed. The whole bed lurches, making the mermaid vision flop.  

[sblock=Relic]You know that it is a Sargassum Fiend, which could also be called Siren Weed.  It uses mind affecting phantasms to draw its victims in.[/sblock][sblock=mid round three]
Crossing a thin yellow line is a 10' drop or climb.
Winterbite's healing is doing d8+7.

I suppose I will give Daylily the same chance as I did Shadow: Relic's  Handle Daylily (1d20+9=16) (using diplomacy) failed.  The two chuul are down, so Daylily would go to unchain the mermaid.  But, it was enough doubt that Daylily gets a second save.  That he made.  Once he turns the corner, the mermaid now looks like a wet salad monster.

Daylily is up.
70/103 ~ AC 16 ~ Daylily ~ affected, Will (1d20+7=26) succeeds unaffected now
59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 6.0 hrs, move: levitate, cast lightning bolt
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Abundant Ammo active
65/90 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, affected 
72/104 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~  Fort vs. DC20 (1d20+8=27) ferociously attacked and killed her grappler

*-4*/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul North AoO on leaving Daylily (1d20+16=18) hits for damage (2d6+8=15); 5'step + claw attack on Shadow (1d20+16=23) hits for damage (2d6+8=14), 2nd claw attack on Shadow (1d20+16=27) hits for damage (2d6+8=11) Unconscious
-41/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul South maintain grapple with tentacles (1d20+26=41) succeeds, auto damage (1d8+8=13) on Frost, claw attack on Frost (1d20+16-2=31) hits for damage (2d6+8=18), 2nd claw attack on Frost (1d20+16-2=19) misses, *DEAD DEAD*
-9/1?? ~ AC ?? ~ Sargassum Fiend, no apparent action reflex (1d20+8=20) succeeds
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"These is not the Snake-Daughter!  What is these?" Daylily says.  He sheaths his hammer and warily moves toward the others, drawing his sling.

[sblock=Actions]Oh, sorry!  Didn't realize Daylily had action left.  Drop rage.  Std: Put away hammer.  Move: Move toward Frost, drawing sling.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: -/87
CMB: +14 CMD: 26
Fort: +9 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 85 (79)/103
CMB: +16 CMD: 28 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Sling (+11, 1d4+6), [Earthbreaker (+17/+9, 2d6+22, 20x3)]
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, PA/FF
Rage Remaining: 6/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 5
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily climbs the stairs, skirts around the edge of the bloody pool and makes his way over by Frost.  With dinner stepping close and then retreating back, the seaweed tangle steps up and sloshes its way onto the stone in chase.  It enters the center pool and glides over the chuul.  It is getting close, but moves so slow; who it intends to have for dinner is unclear.  

 [sblock=Combat round 4]
Crossing a thin yellow line is a 10' drop or climb.
54/87 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ unaffected, fatigued 4 rounds
59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 6.0 hrs, 
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Abundant Ammo active
65/90 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, affected and wanting, but obeying master 
72/104 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~

*..-5*/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul North Unconscious
-41/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul South *DEAD DEAD*
-9/1?? ~ AC ?? ~ Sargassum Fiend, double move






[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"Shadow, stay boy.  We can handle this.  STAY!"

The wolf appears to listen to the soldier, so Aradra goes ahead and closes the distance to the seaweed monster, finally getting a chance to identify what it is.  Realizing the monster's tangled mass is going to be advantageous for it, Aradra yells "Daylily!  Your Axe is going to be the most effective weapon against it!  Cut it to shreds!  Kalinn, use your claws and tear it apart!"
[sblock=Actions]
I am unsure if I still need to Push Shadow to keep him there, so I went ahead an rolled it.  If he doesn't, Aradra is going to take a pot shot at the seaweed creature as he closes the distance, as his Handle Animal on Shadow is base 15
Aradra: 
Move Action: Tell Shadow to stay: 1d20+14=24
Second Move: BP82 -> BP 84.
Free: Advice.

Shadow: Confused, but staying put.

[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +17/+12 1d8+ 3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion, Abundant Ammo
 Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 4 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, Abundant Ammunition
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 65/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Rage not satisfied, Frost looks around wildly for another foe to shred . . . and sees the "salad monster" just as it moves within range of her claws. She sets to work.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Sustain Rage/Claws
Standard: Power Attack Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+10=16, 1d20+10=18, 1d20+10=26) for Claw, Claw, Bite Damage (1d6+11=16, 1d6+11=17, 1d6+16=20) plus Cold Damage (1d6=5, 1d6=3, 1d6=2) Cold Damage

Not sure which attack (if any) hit so I left them separated out.[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Standard Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 76/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 130/134
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 125/129
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 2/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"It is salad, so we can just stayings away and shots at-" Daylily begins to say as Kalinn rushes by him.  He sighs and swears halfheartedly, "Aiya, Eagle's tiny nuggets, Darkchild."  Dropping his sling, he draws his axe and trudges back into battle.

[sblock=Actions]We'd probably be better off kiting the thing.  Paizo has displayed a pretty shocking lack of comprehension of natural law before, but plant + come-hither pheromones suggests it isn't too speedy.  Daylily also let rage expire thinking we were going to attack from range and is fatigued.

Moving to CB87-ish (Lunge range) and attacking with axe. Greataxe attack (1d20+14=31, 1d12+17=28)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: -/87
CMB: +14 CMD: 26
Fort: +9 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 85 (79)/103
CMB: +16 CMD: 28 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greataxe (+14/+6, 1d12+17, 20x3)]
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, PA/FF, Fatigued, Lunge
Rage Remaining: 6/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 5
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

_{{Master say stay.  Sea wolf wants to be mounted! Master please!  Ah ha. Master not see.}}_  Shadow sneaks closer along the stone wall below, out of sight of Anaerion.  Aradra aims carefully, and sinks one arrow into the blob. 

To get on the level of the seaweed monster, Kalinn steps forward dropping into the pool and about four feet of water.  The shell of the chuul below her feet.  Slashing and clawing seems to accomplish nothing as the weeds are tough as bark, but her bite pierces through to the innards of the creature.   

Daylily sidesteps for a closer attack and brings his mighty axe down.  Several tentacles of seaweed slice off but a lot more remain.

[sblock=Combat mid round 4]Crossing a thin yellow line is a 10' drop or climb.
54/87 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ unaffected, fatigued 4 rounds, 5' step and chop
59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 6.0 hrs, (about the same height as the top of the wall blocking your view, levitating)
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Abundant Ammo active, push failed, DA shot (1d20+14=33) hits damage-DR (1d8+9-5=11)
65/90 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, affected, move DC 25 push needed each round, snuck past master
72/104 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ 5' and full attack, miss, miss, hit, standing in 4' water.  

*..-6*/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul North Unconscious
-41/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul South *DEAD DEAD*
55/123 ~ AC ?? ~ Sargassum Fiend, double move,  

Nothing went perfect there.  Scent is working against Shadow, reinfecting him.  Aradra's movement would put him behind the stone privacy fence wall, seeing nothing.  So, I skipped moving and took the pot shot.

The creature was at toe level and 10' away, so Frost had to jump in to attack.  [strike]Daylily should have lunged from his position instead of trying to move out of reach.[/strike] Retconned.   You will still likely live, barely. 

Relic could move up another 10' to get line of sight over the privacy wall, but then would be out of range for his sight. He is too far to get to the next higher tier of stone by going down, as levitate gives you no lateral motion.  Kinda stuck unless he comes up with something creative. 
[/sblock][sblock=map] old





[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=OOC]SK, can you check the map?  The coords seem to have shifted.  I wasn't trying to flank, and if you look back at post 1174, that's the CB I was going for.

Oh, I was looking at the wrong map and had the pools confused.  I did want to lunge from the position he was at, then.  Or 5 ft step and attack without lunge.  If it's too late to retcon, I can live with that.  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

OOC: Retcon in editing... Finished with new map.


----------



## jbear

Relic moves closer to the wall and levitates up to the next level.


----------



## Satin Knights

The plant creature focuses its attacks on the moving creature in the water with it.  The first heavy slam hits, wrapping around Frost and entangling her.  The second swinging tentacle gets caught on chuul debris and misses.

[sblock=Combat start round 5]
54/87 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ unaffected, fatigued 3 rounds, 
59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 6.0 hrs, on the stairs
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Abundant Ammo active, 
65/90 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, affected, move DC 25 push needed each round
56/104 ~ AC 27-2 ~ Frost ~ standing in 4' water.  , Grappled

*.-7*/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul North Unconscious
-41/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul South *DEAD DEAD*
55/123 ~ AC 24 ~ Sargassum Fiend, slam attack on Frost (1d20+16=28) hits damage (2d8+7=16), Grab Grapple attempt (1d20+25=40) succeeds, Second slam on Frost (1d20+16=19) fails
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Frost thrashes wildly in the Fiend's embrace, spits out the mouth full of salad she'd ripped from the creature, and continues to slash and bite. The air around the struggling pair begins to hum as shadowy shapes fill it and whirl around, screaming and moaning as they vent their mistress' spleen on her attacker.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Sustain Rage/Claws
Standard: Power Attack Claw/Claw/Bite (1d20+10=18, 1d20+10=24, 1d20+10=21) for Claw + Cold Damage (1d6+11=17, 1d6=2)
Free: Spirit Totem Attack (1d20+9=21) (Miss, unless AC is dropped by three for being grappled, in which case Frost's bite hit as well.)

So, 19 more damage. Spirit Totem's late to the party - forgot all about that little extra potential damage 'till now [/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 76/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (10 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 76/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 125/129
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 02/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 2/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily lays into the seaweed salad with his axe.

[sblock=Actions]Thanks for the retcon and sorry about the confusion.

Also, after rolling this attack, I realized that both this attack and the last attack should be at +16 damage, not +17.  I was adding in the +1 magic bonus from the earthbreaker which obviously doesn't apply to the greataxe.  

Full attack on  seaweed salad (1d20+14=26, 1d12+17=24, 1d20+6=13, 1d12+17=27)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: -/87
CMB: +14 CMD: 26
Fort: +9 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 85 (79)/103
CMB: +16 CMD: 28 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greataxe (+14/+6, 1d12+17, 20x3)]
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, PA/FF, Fatigued
Rage Remaining: 6/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 5
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra attempts to open fire, trying to end the fight that much quicker.  However, most of his shots are wide, and only 1 actually hit the tangled mass to no apparent effect.

Shadow, meanwhile, takes notice that Master was attack the Sea Wolf.  In order to calm master's fears, Shadow moves towards the Sea wolf to show Master that everything is OK.  
[sblock=Actions]

I meant to move to last round B_S_ 84, which would have put him in PBS range.  Either way, that is fine.  Aradra is going to open fire.

Also, Anaerion showed up now??  Isn't he in a cave  miles away 


Aradra: Full Round Attack.  +12/+12/+7  Which all miss...: 1d20+12=15, 1d20+12=21, 1d20+7=19

Shadow: Will move closer to mount the seaweed creature once Aradra is done attacking

[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 87/87
 CMB: +11 CMD: 27
 Fort: +8 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +17/+12 1d8+ 3 or +12/+12/+7 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim;Woodland Stride ; Evasion, Abundant Ammo
 Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 4 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows
 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, Abundant Ammunition
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 65/90
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +5 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent;
 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## jbear

Relic nears the scene and seeing his companions struggle to down the creature he wades into the pool and unleashes a charge of electrical energy into the weeds.

[sblock=OOC] I am hoarding resources a bit as it feels we are so close to mopping up, yet it could go another couple of rounds if we can't hit. I could lay down Haste for some extra atks but I figure Relic will need something he can still contribute if we press on. 

*NB: Fixed mini stats to lvl 8[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Move to BZ 87 so Daylily and Kalinn can flank
Release a Lightning Flash: 9 dmg & dazzled for 4 rounds
Save Reflex DC 18 for half dmg & no dazzle
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 8]

Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 8) Human Wizard 7/Oracle 1
HP: 59/59 
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted 11 
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Neutralise Poison; 
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +8
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Identify: USED; Comprehend Languages; Magic Missile 2/2 Used; Silent image
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Flaming Sphere; Web
Level 3: Haste 1/2 Used; Lightning Bolt: USED; Gaseous Form: USED
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 7/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (50/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +4; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: No Charge
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 7/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The attacks are wearing the beast down, but slowly.  Relic moves around the pool, misjudging the reach of the creature and gets swatted for his troubles.  The tentacles of seaweed continue to squeeze Frost, crushing her with their abnormal strength.  The blob rolls, dragging Frost under the water in an attempt to drown her.
[sblock=Combat round 6]
Only -2 to AC from grappled condition.  Resist Cold 10 also blocking some damage.

54/87 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ unaffected, fatigued 2 rounds, 
46/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 6.0 hrs,
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Abundant Ammo active, 
65/90 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, affected, move DC 25 push needed each round
36/104 ~ AC 27-2 ~ Frost ~  Grappled, Submerged

*.-8*/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul North Unconscious
-41/105 ~ AC 26 ~ Advanced Chuul South *DEAD DEAD*
6/123 ~ AC 24 ~ Sargassum Fiend, Reach AoO on Relic (1d20+16-2=17) hits for damage (2d8+7=13), maintain grapple (1d20+30=50) succeeds Constrict damage on Frost (2d8+10=20), move Frost under water (1d20+17=32)
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Frost ignores the water closing over her head, focusing her rage on the seaweed beast in her grasp. Her totem spirits follow her down and slam into the fiend, and she sinks claws into the creature for a better grip (OOC: fluff for missed claw attacks and critical bite) and pulls it to her teeth. She sinks her teeth into the leafy mass and rips out a huge chunk, feeling it finally perish in her grasp. Tearing herself free, Frost bursts to the surface of the pond, drawing a great gasp of air.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Sustain Rage/Claws
Standard: Power Attack Claw/Claw/Bite (1d20+10=16, 1d20+10=21, 1d20+10=30) (Crit Confirm (Bite) (1d20+10=26)) for Critical Bite (2d6+32=43, 1d6=4)
Free: Spirit Totem Attack (1d20+9=28) for Damage (1d4+2=6)
Move: Surface

53 more should do it in . . .[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 76/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (10 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 56/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 125/129
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 100/104
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 02/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 2/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Frost stands back up, chest deep in a soup of her own creation.  She is the only thing left in the water that is moving.  Shadow gets a whiff of something close to spinach soup as the sea wolf disappears.  He is quite disappointed he did not to get to have some fun.

[sblock=ooc]Yep, that finished it off. Aradra levels to 10th.  

54/87 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~
46/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 5.8 hrs,
87/87 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Abundant Ammo active, 
65/90 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, 
36/104 ~ AC 27-2 ~ Frost ~ 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Frost sags in weariness, allowing her rage to pass as the fiend is rendered into its component parts. The blood in the water is as much hers as it is the Chuul's and the seaweed creature's, and she realizes as she drags herself from the pool that she's about to pass out from its loss. She quickly reaches out for _Hafísbíta's_ hilt and pulls the sword over to her and wipes the Chuul blood from the long blade. _{{My gratitude once more, Honored Ancestor . . . without your aid I'd not have lived through that one. Apologies for abandoning you to the ground, but I could not bring you to bear properly once the beast got it's claws into me.}}_

OOC: Good fight! Just about did her in (she's at 6 of 94 HP).

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Drop Rage/Claws, Gain Fatigued Condition (5 Rounds)
Move: Climb out of pool, sit wearily beside the carnage.
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 06/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (10 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 36/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 06/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 02/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 2/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Seeing his longer time companion with pools of blood dripping down her, Aradra hops down to the lower level (Taking 10 on it for a total of 15) and reaches into his pouch for his wand of healing.  "Here" is all he says, as he begins pouring the energy of the wand into Kalinn.  Once completed, Aradra moves over to Shadow and repeats the process, but finished much quicker as the wolf's wounds were not as bad as Kalinn.
[sblock=Actions]
Healing Kalinn: 17 Charges used
CLW: 6 charges: 29 1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=7, 1d8+1=7, 1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=4, 1d8+1=3
6 more: 6d8+6=35 
Then 5 more: 5d8+5=26

Healing Shadow: 4 charges used
3 charges:
3d8+3=21
1 more:
1d8+1=6

[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 96/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +15
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim; Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 25 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, Abundant Ammunition
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 101/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily picks at the seaweed salad.  "It is not the wet food that makes the bad face magics, yes?"  He experimentally tastes a bit of greenery from the creature, and shrugs non-committally.  "Eyeh, is much salty.  Is good for seasonings of soups and maybe with meats, but I am think this is a bit much for eating by itselfs."  This, of course, doesn't stop him from taking a double handful to snack on as he starts freeing the remaining Trickster Spawn.


----------



## Satin Knights

Touching Frost with the wand, she seems to also be touched by the gods, for her wounds heal faster than others that the wand has been used upon.  Daylily wanders off again ahead of the rest and makes his way around to free the trapped wisp.  "Bloody ugly you are." is the first thing heard from it in centuries.

[sblock=Status]Frost heals faster than expected with the wand healing, and only needs 10 charges used instead of 17.  She was also not down that far. I hadn't bumped the HP into the rage category, and Mowgli hasn't updated the mini-stat block to her new totals.  I believe she is at 104 HP without raging.
Shadow only healed normally.  So, 14 total charges used from Aradra's wand.

Good fight: I had to put in something better than the 8 skum guards that were supposed to guard the entrance to chapter 3.  TXP has carried this party far outside of the bounds of expectation for the module.  So, I am winging a lot of this, while trying to keep in the style.  It takes time to find critters that are appropriate to an abandoned island with little food.

If i have counted up right, with the new one, that leaves 6 wisps waiting for questions.  Since they feed on fear, and you express absolutely none, they are getting a little bored with you, but are bound by the conditions of their release.  Above ground you have a few things left, but they are essentially optional.  Below ground is the next chapter with the ancient evil prisoner.

54/87 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~
46/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 5.7 hrs,
96/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~
101/101 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active
104/104 ~ AC 27~ Frost ~ 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Ooc: once we kill the alchemist guy I think Aradra will be ready to go home.  We saved the townsfolk, so alls well in his book.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: Kalinn's still carrying 2 points of CON damage - that's why she's got 94 rather than 104 HP total.

Kalinn rises and thanks her old friend gravely for his help. She rummages around in her pack for a moment, pulling out several potion bottles and offering them to Aradra. "My thanks, Aradra. I'd have used these myself, but was waiting to get a little of my energy back. Please take them in return for the use of your magic for my benefit."

OOC: Offering 5 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds.


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC Relic will not consider the job done until he can turn everyone back to their normal selves. [/sblock]

Relic stumbles out of the pool, reeling from the blow landed on him by the sea weed monster. "Didn't see that coming" he mutters, wiping the blood dripping into his moustache.


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra waves his hand to decline, saying "This is mearly payback from that forest trip months ago, for saving my bloody ass back then. We have been lucky that this is the worst you have been injured this trip.  Thankfully, it seems someone is on your side as the wand seems to effect you better than Shadow."

Looking up at the wisps, Aradra starts thinking of qestions to ask when he realizes they no nothing about whats ahead of them.  Realizing he can use the wisps turning invisible to their advantage, Aradra turns to Relic and asks "Tell us what you found at the bottom of the pool.  I have an idea as to what questions to ask these wisps that are gathered around us."

[sblock=Aradra's Idea]
Aradra is planning on using the remaining questions to have the wisps "scout" out how many creatures we have left down there.  That way, we hopefully won't be walking into another ambush like this one.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic explains in great detail exactly what it is he has discovered.


----------



## jackslate45

"Somone really wanted to keep that lens hidden. I doubt any of us would have found it so easily.  As for opening it, I trust that you can handle opening that Daylily?" Aradra says, not realizing that he ended his statement in a quesitons.


----------



## jbear

"I doubt that brute force is necessary." comments Relic. "But it would certainly be the fastest way" nodding to Daylily that he agrees the warrior should give smashing the iris portal to pieces his best shot. "Just be careful. It may well hit back somehow ..."


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Are Relic and Daylily going to heal up before continuing on?
Is anyone going to ask the six wisps questions before Daylily starts swinging his mighty hammer?
If not, please give me some coordinates of where you will be at when he does swing the hammer. [/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock]Daylily will want healing.  He has nothing to ask the wisps.  He will be at ground zero.  Healing rolls - Wand taps - need 18 to full (1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=6, 1d8+1=2)  -- 5 more taps to heal up.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] Relic heals himself with his Oracle CLW spells for 7 hps  and once from his wand for 6 hp taking him back to full HPs [/sblock]

Seeing the wisps buzzing around growing bored, Relic realises they might know about the entrance. "You there, wisp. Yes, you ... How do you open the portal to enter underground?" 

[sblock=Relic lvl 8]

Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 8) Human Wizard 7/Oracle 1
HP: 59/59 
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted 11 
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Neutralise Poison; 
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +8
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Identify: USED; Comprehend Languages; Magic Missile 2/2 Used; Silent image
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Flaming Sphere; Web
Level 3: Haste 1/2 Used; Lightning Bolt: USED; Gaseous Form: USED
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 7/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 1/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (49/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +4; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: No Charge
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 7/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

"I don't know how to open the portal.  I do know the ulat-kini go up there before going down there."  It zips a short distance towards the covered alcove in the north east corner of the complex, before zipping a short way towards the central iris.  Not having arms, movement is apparently how it shows direction.
[sblock=Status]
70/87 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~  Was down 33, healed up 16.
59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 5.7 hrs,
96/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~
101/101 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active
104/104 ~ AC 27~ Frost ~
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn nods her thanks to Aradra and restores four of the bottles to her pack. Holding the fifth, she approaches Daylily as he finishes with the wand. She holds out the potion bottle. "This will help heal the last of your wounds."

OOC: Offering potion of Cure Moderate to Daylily.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 06/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (10 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 36/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 06/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 02/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 2/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Oyeh, Elder Storyteller, is you wantings the door to be lockpicked, or is you want to make Snaketouched magics in the covered place?"

[sblock]Potions are more expensive than wand taps, so save 'em for emergencies.  But thanks.

More wand taps (1d8+1=7, 1d8+1=9, 1d8+1=5)  Stopping after two taps so Daylily is down 1.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"I would say that we should go and take a wee look in that covered alcove over there. Maybe there is a lever to open the portal. Shall we go and see?"

Not keen to go alone this time the old man moves at the pace of the others towards the alcove to search for an opening mechanism, though he still uses his wind magic to make his way as simple as possible.


----------



## Satin Knights

The group winds through the cutbacks in order to use the stairs to investigate the covered section to the northeast.  Rubble and debris litter the floor in the alcove, but webbed feet are not the daintiest or stealthy in their movement.  Following the tracks through the debris, it is rather easy for Aradra to find a concealed pull lever and hidden compartment in the wall.  Inside the compartment is a bag of six potions.  Using the relative cover of the alcove from the maelstrom above, Relic inspects the potions to find that they are a spell he is most familiar with.  It appears that this stash of potions of Levitate were put here for a purpose.

[sblock=ooc]Take 10s are shattering the DCs on finding this stuff.  [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock=Lever]
Did the lever Aradra find open the compartment?  
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Lever]No.  The lever and the secret compartment are separate.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Righ, well ... indeed there is a lever. Let's pull it shall we?" Relic does not wait for a response but instead pulls on the lever, hanging his frail body off it if necessary to make it budge. 

If the lever moves he then quickly distributes the potions. "A little too much of a coincidence finding these here. I would say that there is quite a drop on the other side of that portal, and we are going to need to float our way down. That is what these potions are for. They will help you levitate down. Now, this means each of you can get down, and also back up. But only once. And Aradra, you will have to carry your wolf. So, I propose we go and have a look to see if the lever has worked. Then I think we should go and tell Iosef what we are doing. You can rest up or continue exploring while I prepare a few new spells. Then a wee nap for me and tomorrow, after a quick bath to chase away the itch, we can explore whatever is down there. There is no point rushing to out own death, when a day of preparation could make a difference in our chances of success and failure. What say you?"


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra raises his eyebrows at Relic's words, looks over at Shadow, and looks back.  "You _really_ think I will be able to carry him?  I highly doubt it  Besides, we do not need the potions to actually look at what is on the other side of that lens."  With a sigh and a shake of the head, Aradra goes down to investigate the portal Relic is talking about.


----------



## jbear

"A fair point. In that case I will prepare spells to help out with that little problem ..." Relic tags along to take a look at what is on the other side of the portal as well.


----------



## Satin Knights

The lever mechanism is a bit rusty and stiff to move, but it does come down and lock into position 90 degrees from where it was.  A slight metallic noise is heard from the pit.  

Moving back down the structure, and into the pit, the last section is a fifteen by fifteen foot square stone pit just ten feet deep, with stairs going down into it.  At the bottom, rainwater has gathered to provide about an inch of clear water covering the stone bottom.  

Shadow is looking at the center and shifting his weight from side to  side.  It looks like he wants to bark at something, but is waiting for  it to make the first move.
[sblock=Relic]The circular metallic iris of a door has retracted to open into a square pit that is ten by ten and goes deeper than your sight carries.  The water is just a whispy illusion covering the pit to you.  You tell the others that what they see is an illusion, but they just can't seem to see past it.  Well, except for Shadow.





[/sblock][sblock=Status] Shadow is a large creature.  So, he is going to need to drink one of the potions himself to get down. The good thing is, he can carry 300 pounds, so someone can ride his back down and share that potion.   Remember you will likely have to conserve potions so you can get back up and out.   Y
...86/87 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~  Will (1d20+5=11)
...59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 5.2 hrs, Relic Perception (1d20+9=13)
...96/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Aradra Will (1d20+6=13) vs. Illusion 
101/101 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active Will (1d20+6=24) Succeeds Perception (1d20+13=25)
104/104 ~ AC 27~ Frost ~ Will (1d20+6=16)
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic grows agitated as his gesturing, pointing, foot stomping, and explaining does little to alleviate the fact his companions inability to see what turns out to be a potentially deadly illusion. "No, no ... I am quite sure. That is a very deep hole! If we go in, we won't be able to get out more than once. We should be as prepared as we can. Another few hours isn't going to change anything and I refuse to die of impatience." 

Huffing and puffing he begins to float his way back to the top of the inverted pyramid intent on returning to the tower and the secure room to study up in preparation for delving into the heart of the island to face whatever dark power lies below.

[sblock=OOC] Is anyone against taking a rest so Relic can relearn his spells and get some lvl 4 spells into his arsenal?

I can have him memorise Feather Fall (now we know that he can only use it on himself at will) so we can all float down and save the potions for the way up. We could retreat after a scouting mission if need be and still get down and out again with the final 3 potions. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra shakes his head at Relic, irritated that he cannot see through whatever it is Relic was talking about.  However, Aradra saw that Shadow was acting odd, and decided that it was worth a shot to try his plan from ealier.

Looking up at the crowed of wisps following the group, Aradra asks.  "Can one of you go down there, and get me a count of all creatures down there?  Then, can you tell me what each of those creatures look like?"

[sblock=OOC]
I have no problem with resting, but Aradra wants to get a final creature count before we go diving in there.  That way, he has an idea of what we are going to be fighting, and can prepare for it.  

Also, [MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION], you forgot to add your 2 free level 4 spells for levling up to 7.  Might need those.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"I would be fine with a return to our tower and a rest. I do not see the hole you describe, old one, but it's not worth arguing over."

_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 06/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (10 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 36/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 06/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 02/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 2/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily pauses with the bottle halfway to his lips.  "So it is not the timing for drinking and jumping nows?  Sahhhh, I cans waiting."  To Kalinn he adds, "This is obvious to be place of many strange eye-magics.  If you was seeing Snake-Daughter turn into wet salad, then you would not be so skeptic of water that is hole.  You should trusting Elder Storyteller."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn grimaces in chagrin at Daylily's reproval. "Aye, you're correct. This place makes me weak and blind, and I'm ready to be quit of it. This makes me impatient.

My apologies, Relic. If you say the pool is not there, then it is not. And if there's need to rest in order to have the tools to do the job right, then it's rest we should get."

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 06/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (10 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 36/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 06/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 02/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day)
                                                       (                     3rd Level: 2/3 per Day                        )
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

"Let's see.  We can float, and move, and be invisible, and count.  Yes, we are *capable* of counting the number of creatures below."  It laughs and zips off into the sky.  "I can see.  I can talk.  I *can* do that if I wanted." Spinning in place to talk to the others, "You would think even a young human is wiser than that."  It zips off cackling to join its friend in freedom.

Walking back towards the tower, you find Iosef sitting, leaning against the body of the giant lizard.  Coughing and muttering, he is clearly not having a good day.  "No energy left." *cough* "And that damn voice in the tower keeps taunting me."  You see that the paladin is exhausted, trying to trudge around in full armor when the island's sickness has infected his lungs.  Mutterings of shame and disgrace seem to pour out of the dejected soul. 

[sblock=ooc]It seems the `tricksters' are not interested in long term service and will wiggle out of any such request.  There are three left.

You are at the day old, rotting giant lizard.  Iosef is useless.  Trying in vain to cure himself, he has used up all his spell resources for the day.  And the voice in the tower won't even let him use the nice comfy bed. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra glares in anger at the retreating balls of light, but says nothing in retort.  He remains quiet the whole trip back, thinking on what he needs to do to get the ready for the next days combats.

When Iosef speaks of the creature from upstairs, Aradra looks up and says "Well, I have enough fight in me for one more.  And I am sure Daylily wants that thing dead."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"I'm also ready to take on the tower's upstairs 'guest.' Also, when we return to the pit I can get myself in and out if necessary. It would require one of my most powerful spells and I'd rather use the potions if possible, but the option is there just in case."

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 06/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

*Rage Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 23 (10 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 36/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 31/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 06/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 02/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/7 per Day, 2nd Level: 6/6 per Day, 3rd Level: 2/3 per Day)
*Cantrips :* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*2nd Level:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*3rd Level:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic sucks in his breath at mention of taking out the bound demon. "All right, I will assist you how I can with this deed. Let us hush his evil mouth once and for all."

[sblock=OOC] Ok, let's do it. Relic can assist in one more fight with a Bless and a Haste and one more decent spell with his ring. 

Plan: get into position on both sides of the circle. Drop buffs. Prepare attacks and Break Circle.

Does Relic know how to break the circle of protection?

Relic's Buffs in order: Recharge Pearl of Power lvl 1 with MMissile -> Mage Armour -> Bless -> Guidance on Everyone-> Summon Monster II -> Haste -> Break Circle after everyone prepares their attack. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"I think I can make it visible for a short time, so we need to make sure we are hitting it quick and fast." Aradra says, tugging at one of his belt pouches.  Pulling out to show everyone a small bag of powder, he continues "I only have so many of these, but between you 3 and Relic's additonal creature we should have no problem defeating that thing.  Relic, I know you have a way to buff up you armor, can you do the same for Shadow?"

Looking over at Frost Aradra continues with "I believe you said you could buff ourselves against evil foes?  My gut says whatever we are fighting up there is going to be _very_ evil.  It might help."
[sblock=Actions]
Buff wise, we have Prot Evil, Haste, and bless as group buffs.  Aradra is going to Cast both Gravity Bow and Abudent Ammo before we move up to engage the creature, so those both will be running on him if he needs to make an actual attack.  He is also going to activate his Iron Will adaptation for good luck

Also, SK, are we allowed to borrow Iosef's sword temporarily?  I don't know if it has been removed from play with Iosef gone.  And it might be useful,  depending on what we're fighting
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 96/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +15
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim; Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 25 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, Abundant Ammunition
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 101/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn nods at her old friend. "I can, and will. I can also protect against energy attacks, though I'd need to know what form of energy to work against. If we could glean such information from the glyphs in the circle this could be extremely beneficial."

[sblock=Preparations]Resist Energy (if we can determine most likely type) on Shadow and Relic --> Protection from Evil (Kalinn) --> Shield (Kalinn) --> Protection from Evil, Communal (all but Kalinn). Will time these castings so that Kalinn will finish prep at the same time as Relic.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 30 (13 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +19 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 02/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 5/7 per Day
Level 2: 6/6 per Day
Level 3: 2/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic nods at Aradra. "Of course." [sblock=OOC] So chuck a Mage Armour extra in after he casts it on himself to cast it on Shadow. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily smiles.  "Hah!  Sometimes you are not such the hole of the butt after alls, Arrdara!  I will have the new cloth for cover my loins.

After Relic speaks, he adds, "I am not sure we should being to cross the circle before it is times to smackings the wicked thing, yes?  We cans just smacking from the one side."


----------



## jbear

Relic considers carefully his friends words. Despite the elf's barbaric appearance, he had proven to the wizard time after time that he often saw right to the heart of matters when he himself had completely missed it. 

"We should not cross the circle until we are all ready to attack. I do not know much about fighting, so whether you want to attack from one side or the other ... that I will leave to you, friend Daylilly. I trust your judgement. Although I can imagine that having you to one side and Kalinn behind would be quite a terrifying prospect, even for a demon born of the nine Hells." 

He then goes on to explain what he has understood about how to break the circle.

[sblock=OOC] Does Relic know this info about breaking the cicle or does he need to study it more? [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Leaving Iosef behind, you quickstep to get into the tower, then realize that no shards of shale have fallen in an attempt to impale you.  Going up to the second floor, you find the mage's quarters to be mostly as you left them, but with the bedding rumpled and a pillow thrown against the wall.  Since there are two stairwells, your plan of buffing here seems most appropriate if you are going to split your direction of attacks.

"Returning eh?  Come to let this lowly prisoner out of his cell?"  A sinister laugh echoes down the stairwells and into the halls.  "It is true that I have been imprisoned unjustly, and for so long my jailers have turned to dust.  Come.  Come free me.  If you are truly good and just, your tenants demand that you free me."

[sblock=ooc]What seems to be holding it in, from what you remember looking before is a _Magic Circle Against Evil_. It has likely been augmented by normal means, and by other strangeness of the island.  Usually, that spell lasts a day per level.  But, you have been seeing necromantic energies driving spells longer than usual already. Breaking the summoning circle should be as simple as crossing the lines draw in silver dust and disturbing the line.  Even a feather laying across one of the lines will break it.

From what you remember, there were no elemental runes to indicate energy protection in the circle.  A circle normally block all attacks, melee, ranged and energy if it has been augmented to its fullest.

Iosef's sword is having a tizzy fit and not in the mood.  After being rescued from centuries of taunting, she is stuck with a pathetic whelp who is too sickly to wear his own armor properly. You shouldn't need it anyways.

Sorry for the delays, RL is throwing me some curve balls right now.

Guidance is one target per casting, so getting around the circle and then doing the other buffs, it's starting to wear off before you head up stairs.
[/sblock][sblock=status]
The occupant taunts you before you start your casting spree.
If this is okay for an action list, I will taunt you a bit more and then advance you up the stairs.

T-5: Relic casts Mage Armor on self, Frost casts Resist Energy fire? on Relic, Daylily polishes his hammer
T-4: Relic casts Mage Armor on Shadow, Frost casts Resist Energy fire? on Shadow
T-3: Relic casts Bless, Frost casts Prot f/Evil on self, Aradra casts Abundant Ammo
T-2: Relic casts Summ Monster II, Frost casts Shield, Aradra casts Gravity Bow
T-1: Relic casts Haste, Frost casts Prot f/Evil Communal, Aradra activates Iron Will, Daylily still polishing his hammer
T-0: Everybody runs up stairs, the stairs costing 20' of movement to the next level

...86/87 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~
...59/59 ~ AC 14+4 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 4.9 hrs, Mage Armor
...96/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ 
101/101 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active
104/104 ~ AC 27~ Frost ~
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"We are going to free you from your prison, for you have been unjustly kept in there." Aradra yells back at the occupent, retreving 3 bags of dust from his belt pouch. "But as you have already threatend our mage, I will do everything in my power to protect him.  Even it means killing you as soon as your free."

[sblock=Actions]
That works for me.  Aradra wants to sleep soundly tonight.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily looks approvingly at Aradra.  "Exactingly!  Finally, the civilized persons is startings to make understand!"


----------



## jbear

"Cross the circle and it will begin" states Relic as soon as he is prepared to commence.

[sblock=Relic lvl 8]

Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 8) Human Wizard 7/Oracle 1
HP: 59/59 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (19) FlatFooted 11 (16)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Neutralise Poison; Haste, Bless, Mage Armour
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +8
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Identify: USED; Comprehend Languages; Magic Missile 2/2 Used; Silent image
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II: USED, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Flaming Sphere; Web
Level 3: Haste 2/2 Used; Lightning Bolt: USED; Gaseous Form: USED
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1): Magic Missile Charged
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 7/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 0/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (43/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (49/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +4; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: No Charge
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 7/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision [/sblock]

[sblock= Summoned Creature: Augmented Celestial Wolf]
N Medium celestial/fiendish animal
*Init* +2; *Senses* *darkvision 60 ft.,* low-light vision, scent;Perception +8* DEFENSES*
*AC* 14 (15), touch 12 (13), flat-footed 12 (+13) (+2 Dex, +2 natural,( +1 Haste))
*hp* [17/17] [2d8+8]
*Fort *[+7], *Ref* +5 (+6), *Will* +1*
SR *6
*Celestial - Resist *Acid, Cold, and Electricity 5
* OFFENSE*
*Speed* 50 ft (80 ft).
*Melee* bite [+4] (+5) ([1d6+3] plus trip) (Full atq = 2 atqs with Haste)
*Special Attack *Smite evil/good
* STATISTICS*
*Str* [17], *Dex* 15, *Con* [19], *Int* 2, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 6
*Base Atk* +1; *CMB* [+4]; *CMD* [16] ( [20] vs trip)
*Feats* Skill Focus (Perception)
*Skills* Perception +8, Stealth +6, Survival +1 (+5 scent tracking)* SPECIAL ABILITIES*
*Smite evil/good 1/day as a swift action (adds CHA bonus (+0) to attack rolls and damage bonus equal to HD (+2) against evil/good foes; smite persists until target is dead or the celestial/fiendish creature rests).
[/sblock]*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: I'd like to add one more round to prep: Frost drinks from the Drinking Horn of Bottomless Valor, expending 3 charges. This can be at T-7/T-6, as it takes two full round actions but lasts 10 minutes.


----------



## Satin Knights

Responding to Aradra's comments while you are finishing your preparations, "Glorious!  If all of you free me unharmed and allow me to leave immediately, I shall promise to not cause harm to anyone currently in this tower by any action of my own for a period of not less than 100 days.  I believe by that time we will have parted ways and do not expect to cross each others paths in the future.  I have spent so long in this realm without exploring that I am sure I will be elsewhere doing just that by the time this contract expires."

After all of the preparations are finished, moving up the stairwells, you find the center of the room as you had before. Frost's larger size now gives her a bit of trouble squeezing up the stairs, but she makes it with determination.

  While you hear the flapping of wings, the air in the room is still.  The flame of the candles does not waver.  The cell's occupant has chosen to remain invisible while negotiating with you.  

"Do we have a deal?"

The origin of the voice would suggest the creature is eight to ten feet tall.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Status]
...86/87 ~ AC 18+1 ~ Daylily ~ Prot f/Evil 1.9 min
...59/59 ~ AC 14+4+1 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 4.8 hrs, Mage Armor 8 hrs, Resist Fire 8hrs, Prot f/Evil 1.9 min
...96/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Abundant Ammo 6.7 min , Gravity Bow 6.8 min, Prot f/Evil 1.9 min, Iron Will
101/101 ~ AC 22+4+2 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, Mage Armor 8 hrs, Resist Fire 8hrs, Prot f/Evil 1.9 min
104/104+18T ~ AC 27+4+2~ Frost ~ Prot f/Evil 7.7 min, Shield 7.8 min, temp HP (1d8+10=18), Heroism 9.5 min, Enlarge 9.5 min
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra paused for a second, wondering if the invisible creature's deal could hold some grain of truth to it.  Raising his hand to hopefully call of his allies Aradra says "Two things, a clarification and a request.  First, when you say anyone, does that include non humanoid creatures, correct?". He nods towards the wolf and the wisps following them.

If confirmed, Aradra says "Then, finally, as a sign of your honesty, let us see you as you truly are.  I do not trust a deal maker who refuses to show himself."


----------



## Satin Knights

"Yes.  If you release me, I will not harm the wisps, the wolves, the elf, the human, the tainted sister from the abyss, the spiders, the flies, toads, worms or lizards in this tower.  Even the dragon's blade will come to no harm by me for the allotted time."

"You spent all that time preparing defenses, and now ask that I drop mine?  I am not interested in committing suicide today, so I will decline that request.  My offer is fair."  

"Both your morals and your deities compel you to do as I ask.  Fighting me shall gain you nothing but pain and death.  I have no treasure for those few who might survive.  No mortal of this realm knows my name, so fame you will not gain.  If you are so lucky as to kill me, it will only push me out of this realm for a few days.  You do not want to give me a reason for taking vengeance."
"My offer is fair."​


----------



## Systole

Daylily blows a loud and extended raspberry at the creature.  "The spirits say that keeping prisoner is for the bad.  But to kill a thing?  This is for the natural.  So you is lie or you is stupid, wicked thing.  

"And first you say you do not want die, then you say to die is not so bad and not for long.  So you is _more _lie or you is _more _stupid, wicked thing.

"And then you say this is for make big name or make big yellow metals, and that we shoulds be fearing of you."  The barbarian looks utterly offended.  "I have name of Daylily, and I have name of Falshenaya, and the yellows metal mean _nothing _to me.  I am frees you because this is right, and I am kills you because this is also right.  And if it is true that to die is not for long for you, then coming and _find _me when you get back.  Because I will killings you _more _deader the second time."

With a feral growl, the barbarian prepares to launch himself at the source of the voice, but then pauses, and a slow smile creeps across his face.  "Uyah, Trickster Spawn, I have question.  How to kill this wicked thing dead forever?"


----------



## Satin Knights

"Hmmm.  Only those that can rewrite reality have the power to summon an unwilling devil to his final doom, but *only* if they speak his name." 

"Ha ha ha ha.  Yeah, what he said."

"By the way, thank you for giving me *your* name."

Uncharacteristically, the wisp does not zip away.  This showdown apparently is rather entertaining.


----------



## jbear

"I will take a look at the creature" states Relic, as he steps well to the back of the room, a moment before he casts a spell.

[sblock=OOC] Relic moves the rest of his movement to BJ -2 and casts See Invisibility using his Ring. Celestial dog takes his place. He will try and identify (please feel free to roll any relevant checks for Relic the creature. 

Unless he is mortified by the creatures invincible power he will cast Creature Water above the creature, so it dumps over its form and forms a pool at its feet and send in the celestial dog to attack first. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily snorts derisively.  "I am not the first with this name.  It is old name, with much power, and many in my clan have use it over the many year.  So if wicked things could hurt the name or the name-bearer, this would have happen long time before.  But they did never, yes?  So this is more lie and more weak threat, wicked thing.  I have no fears of you.  By the ways, Elder Storyteller, after you sees him, please telling me if the cold iron or the silver is better for hittings him hard in the face."


----------



## Satin Knights

Relic peers through the veil of invisibility to see a creature far less imposing that any others that you have met today.  With a simple cantrip, he attempts to douse the creature in order to give the others a chance to see its form.  It twists and avoids the deluge of water, which crashes to the floor, washing away bits of the silver dust forming the pentagram.  Sparks fly as the magic that has stood a thousand years shorts out and dissipates away.  

With a command from its master, the celestial wolf bolts into the ring to find the reeking foe it can now smell and yelps as it passes the first threshold ring.  The contemptuous creature, having been waiting for any such mistake, takes advantage of this great blunder and bolts for the southern stairwell along the ceiling of the room as soon as the barrier fell.  Relic loses sight of it after only ten feet of movement as it disappears beyond his hazy vision.

Snorting and chuckling erupt in the room from many locations.  The uncontrolled giggles are turning into full out belly laughs as the infectious nature of laughs cascades and grows.  A few wisps start fading into view.

[sblock=Relic]You see a fearsome, grand and mighty.....  Imp.
He is about 18 inches tall, flapping heavily to make a ruckus far greater than his true size.





You also see seven more will-o-wisps that have been following you silently and invisible.

Normally, I would let you separate your actions, but they were written together rather specifically.  And this is just too comical to pass up happening this way. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Rd 1]
...86/87 ~ AC 18+1 ~ Daylily ~ Prot f/Evil 1.9 min
...59/59 ~ AC 14+4+1 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 4.8 hrs, Mage Armor 8 hrs, Resist Fire 8hrs, Prot f/Evil 1.9 min, Create Water Ranged Touch attack (1d20+5=11) misses
...16/17 ~ AC 15 ~ Celestial Wolf ~ moves to center trying to find by scent 
...96/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Abundant Ammo 6.7 min , Gravity Bow 6.8 min, Prot f/Evil 1.9 min, Iron Will
101/101 ~ AC 22+4+2 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, Mage Armor 8 hrs, Resist Fire 8hrs, Prot f/Evil 1.9 min
104/104+18T ~ AC 27+4+2~ Frost ~ Prot f/Evil 7.7 min, Shield 7.8 min, temp HP (1d8+10=18), Heroism 9.5 min, Enlarge 9.5 min

??/?? AC ?? Fearsome devil ~ Readied move, still invisible, moving fast to escape
??/?? AC ?? Many more than three Will-o-Wisps ~ giggle uncontrollably
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic snorts. "Daylilly was right. It was a lying little imp. Sorry ... I don't know what came over me. I should have ... oh never mind. In any case, there is no danger. I am off to study my spells."

And with that, the wizard marches down the stairs to do  just that.


----------



## Systole

Daylily laughs along with the wisps.  Throwing down his hammer, he draws a potion.  "I knewed it, but I still wants my loincloth!  So now we see ifs the trader was honest!"  He throws back the potion and rises into the air.  "Hah!  Trickster Spawn!  I ask on you to find the wicked thing, pleases!  I follows you!"

[sblock=OOC]Drop hammer, draw potion of flying, drink potion of flying.  Should give me 60' move to the imp's 50' move, although it does have a head start.  If he can catch up to it, Daylily will rage and Strength Surge to attempt to grapple it and bring it back to the party alive.  He's also relying on the wisps to think chasing down a terrified imp might be fun.

And yes, I realize they could lead Daylily to bad places.  And I also understand that he is blowing a 750gp potion on a CR2 creature.  However, Daylily is impulsive and doesn't care about money.  Time for imp vs. flying barbarian Death Star trench scene![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]Damn! If Kalinn wasn't oversized she'd cast a Fly spell and follow along just to watch . . .[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] I am not sure how auto know spells are handled during a game. Does that take study time to learn and ink etc.?

Relic will learn 2 lvl 4 spells: Wind Spell: Summon Monster IV and Black Tentacles.

Depending on how long that takes and the time of day, Relic will continue studying other spells. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock=OOC]
Well, now Aradra feels like an ass...he was taking it seriously...

jbear, every time you take a level in wizard, you get 2 spells in your spell book for free.  They can be of your highest level.
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The wisps chitter for a second between each other, then form up in a cyclone like shape swirling around one another as they head down the northern stairwell.

[sblock=ooc]Pulling and quaffing the potion takes this round's actions, so the chase can start next round.

It takes an hour per spell level to write a spell into a spell book.  The spells you automatically know from leveling are just stuck in your head as "almost finished" until you actually write them down in a book as a final "recipe". So, you can write them in without taking the time to learn them from another source.  Learning a spell from one of the scrolls or other books you have found so far will take an hour per spell.  Considering the amulet he is wearing, he can do 7th level spells without bothering with a spellcraft check.

Normally, Relic would need special inks to record his spells.  But, gee, he has a special book all wrapped up in a nice pretty package.  A `Blessed Book' doesn't need ink, only pen put to paper.

Short Anwer: 8 hours to record the first two spells mentioned with no material costs.

I had this imp all worked up and ready when you were here last time.  Since an outsider can make a charisma check once a day to break free, any larger demon or devil would have been able to break out on an effective take 20 long before you were born.  This poor guy just couldn't do it.  The wizard that had trapped it was taking advantage of its augury once a day and commune once a week.  And in all those centuries of contacting other planes, he never found anyone who would take pity on him and send something to set him free.  If you had figured out what he was and kept him penned up, you could have asked questions of him as well, although the truth of the answers may have been questionable.  He would have bargained anything to get free.

As to killing him permanently, well, all I could find that can summon an "unwilling" outsider is Gate.  If you can cast Gate, you can cast the other ultimate spell.  Hence, reality rewriter.

When you came back and started the storm of casting every buff you had, I was giggling hysterically.   Then Relic's actions were chosen quite clear, counter to the planning and well, oops.   It took me a while before I could even write up the response.

Once he stops running, the poor little imp is going to have to stop and ponder if the "Wizard of Oz" act was an actual attack or not, and if you executed your half of the deal.  That might actually put him in a quandary for a few minutes. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra's embarrssed face is clearly seen by the only person left remaining in the room.  He scratches his head a couple times, struggling to find words that properly explains what he felt.  Settling with "Daylily has it covered." before turning around and leaving the hall.

Before following his master, Shadow stares at spot where the bound creature once stood.  Moving over towards the circle, Shadow lifts his leg and pees on it before running after Aradra.

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 96/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +15
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim; Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 25 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, Abundant Ammunition
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 101/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Having full intention to leave a territorial mark, when Shadow crosses the outer ring, he yelps and jumps back.  He stands there growling at something he can't see that 'nipped' him.

[sblock=ooc]Shadow takes 1 point of damage[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

All thoughts of embarrassment end as Aradra hears the wolfs yelp.  Sprinting up the stairs bow at the ready Aradra says "What is it boy?  Something is still here?". If Shadow can still smell what bit him, After a second Aradra says "Sniff him out boy," and readies his bow.


----------



## Satin Knights

Shadow sniffs and looks intently in the room back and forth, searching but not finding any quary.  Slowly he steps forward again, just getting his snout across the outer circle when he yelps again and jumps back.  This time he has found the culprit.  He stands growling and staring at the outer circle of runes on the floor.

[sblock=ooc]Shadow takes another single point of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic spends the next eight hours studiously writing two powerful spells into his new, shiny spell book. Every now and again he can be heard giggling with glee. The old man obviously is enjoying what he is doing. 

[sblock=OOC]I should have used See Invisibility first. But I had no idea. I had figured that it was the circle that made the creature invisible up until that point for some reason. 

Ok, 8 hours to write in Relic´s level 4 spells. What time of day will that make it? [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra scratches his head in confusion, wondering why the runes would harm the wolf.  "Huh, that is odd.  Well, make your water outside from now on boy."

Shadow glrowles one last time at runes before heading back downstairs with his Master.  Aradra, intent to see if he could find something interesting inside the armory, passes by the wizard working hard on his spell book.


----------



## Systole

Daylily takes off after the wisps, laughing madly and careening off the stone walls at full speed.


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily takes off down the stairwell, but is not used to traveling it this fashion.  On his way down, he skins his knee on the stone wall.  Twisting and turning, he makes it out the door with grace before getting out into the open air.  Here, he needs more practice.  Bouncing off the ground, he manages to make the first turn to follow the wisps who are heading south.

[sblock=Chase]Fly check (1d20+2=18) stairwell, skin your knee
Fly check (1d20+2=22) out of tower door, success
Fly check outside (1d20+2=8) out in free air, oops!
non-lethal bounce off the ground (1d6 =3)
[/sblock][sblock=Relic]It is about 2pm when you start.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=OOC]Daylily is going to keep going until the potion wears off, he catches the imp, or the wisps lead him to his doom.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The wisps move a little more south before forming up into another cyclone of rainbow lights.  They chatter and flash for a moment before taking off again, in eight different directions.  A ninth returns towards Daylily and utters one word before disappearing.  "Lost."

[sblock=ooc]The wisps only moved as fast as the imp, who had a lead, a different exit, and Beast Shape I at will.
Relic is settling in and working on his spell book.  What are the other party members going to do?
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn waits for her size to return to normal - and for her embarrassment regarding her unnecessary preparations to fade - then returns downstairs to the party "camp." She maintains her stoic acceptance of the physical conditions the island has imposed upon her, and her secret hope that fixing whatever's wrong with this place will also return her to normal.

"I need some shut-eye, but I've got enough left to take a watch first . . . others will need rest as well. Aradra, shall I wake you in a couple of hours?"

[sblock=OOC]I've lost track of how many rests we've had since Kalinn suffered her CON damage, and don't know if she's getting that back per day or if the condition that imposed it is still in effect . . .[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 30 (13 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +19 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 02/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 3/7 per Day
Level 2: 3/6 per Day
Level 3: 2/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Ah, I was looking through the critter attacks to see what did it when.  It wasn't a critter, it was the island taint.  So, that is permanent until you get the cure that restores your bodies back to their original states.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]Crap. Was hoping restoring the lens had done that [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Walking out of the armory, Aradra nods and steches .  "Works for me.  Shadow, nap time."


----------



## Systole

Daylily looks disappointed.  "This is all okays, Trickster Spawns.  I am thanking you for the trying."  He tries a few loop-de-loops before the potion wears off, then heads back to the tower to rest in preparation for smacking something big in the face tomorrow.


----------



## Satin Knights

As Daylily makes his way back to the tower, a slight rain starts.  On the coast, afternoon showers that last only a few moments are a near daily occurrence, so this weather doesn't feel out of place.  

After Daylily has returned, [sblock=Frost] {{Now that it is quieter in here, I have noticed a couple of things.  Living metal. The devil's telepathic chatter was drowning them out.  The are not awake, but they have the spark of life.  They cannot be left here, imprisoned in obscurity.}}  

{{Tell Aradra his bow string is looking ragged and worn out.  Suggest to him to replace it.  The green metal braided one on the workbench.  That is the one he needs to choose.}}  

{{Daylily has his own prisoner to free.  That bulge in the wall in the armory.  Have him strike it with all his might.  The walls of this building have grown around her.  He needs to shatter the stone to release her.}} [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=Aradra]As Aradra and Shadow prepare to bed down, Kalinn calls the Ranger over for a quiet word. "I thought I noticed during that last fight with the living seaweed that your bow sounded . . . flat? . . . as you fired. Have you checked the string? It may be a little frayed. I saw a likely looking replacement on the bench over there - it looks like a strand of green braided metal, but it seems fine enough to make a passable bowstring."[/sblock]

and

[sblock=Daylily]As the Barbarian returns, somewhat fresher smelling due to his shower in the rain, Kalinn welcomes him back and gestures him close. Eyes watering only slightly from his wet dog smell, she says, "I have the strangest feeling that we've missed something. You remember the armory? There's a bulge in the wall there that, strong as I've become, I'm not quite powerful enough to break through. But I've a voice whispering in my ear that leads me to believe there's something wrongfully imprisoned behind that bulge, and that you're the man to break it free. A good, solid blow from one of your strength should do the trick."[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 30 (13 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +19 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 02/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 3/7 per Day
Level 2: 3/6 per Day
Level 3: 2/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"What, is this thing another Trickster Spawn?" Daylily replies, his brow furrowing.  "But that is not making the good sense.  The Trickster Spawn were maked prisoner to be light.  To be behind the metals, there is not the light."  He examines the wall, clearly suspicious.  "Uffe, whatevers."

He brings his hammer down with a resounding blow which does little against the wall.  He looks at Kalinn again.  "This is real and not joke, yes?"

[sblock=OOC]First attempt sucked: Strength Surge (+6 base, +4 rage, +5 surge) (1d20+15=17)
Second attempt just a little bit better: Strength Surge (+6 base, +4 rage, +5 surge) (1d20+15=33)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

A slight smile turns up the corner of Kalinn's mouth. "A joke? Come now, Daylily . . . everyone knows the Darkchildren have no sense of humor."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 30 (13 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +19 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 02/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 3/7 per Day
Level 2: 3/6 per Day
Level 3: 2/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The thin layer of shale cracks at first, then shatters with the second strike.  With the stone cleared, an Glaive-Guisarme pole arm hangs on the remaining wall.  While most pole arms have wooden shafts and metallic heads, this one is entirely composed of a black metal that has polished shine to it.  When the light hits it just right, flares of red seem to dance across the surface of the blade.

Frost's demeanor changes slightly from jovial to measured after seeing the blade.
"You must treat"...
"her with respect"...
"at all times"...
"for her to serve you well."

[sblock=Frost]Frost is relaying Winterbite's words.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic winces as Daylily begins hammering the wall. "I'm trying to  ... oh never mind" he grumbles, returning to his arcane penmanship. After completing the inscription he begins the study of one of the scrolls he had found earlier and then begins scribing it as well. After many long hours seated at the desk he yawns, cracks his back and settles in for one more hour of quiet memorisation before trundling over to the door and activating the lock with a cantrip. Curling up on the comfortable bed, the old man falls into a deep sleep until late the next morning.

[sblock=OOC] I would like to have Relic study and scribe in Fly and then memorise his spells, before locking us (those that choose to stay in the room at least) safely inside the room with Presdigitation and going to sleep. [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 8]

Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 8) Human Wizard 7/Oracle 1
HP: 59/59 
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted 11 
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Neutralise Poison; 
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +8
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile 0/3 Used; Feather Fall
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Levitate x2
Level 3: Haste 0/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly
Level 4: Black Tentacles, Summon Monster IV x 2
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (49/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +4; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: No Charge
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 7/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra raises his eyes at Frost' message, and looks suspiciously at Daylily's find in the wall.  Pulling out his bow, Aradra pulls the string taught and aims it at some invisible fly on the wall.  He snaps the sinew cord, and listens for the hum that he hears all the time.  While not musically trained, the bow has the same snapping sound it always had.  _It doesn't sound like anything is wrong..._

Deciding to trust his companion, Aradra moves over to the metal cord to examine it carefully.  Trying to remember his training in the army, he attempts to identify the metal before picking it up to examine it in detail. 

[sblock=OOC]
I am going out on a limb here to try and ID it with Profession Soldier.  Just to say I actually used the roll once... 1d20+9=18
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Wells, the Darkchildren, they have a humor, but usually its is being the painful type of humor, yes?" 

When the wall opens, Daylily seems at first surprised and then indignant.  "This is a moonspear!  These people, first they make prisoner the Trickster Spawn, and then they make prisoner the Trickster weapon?  And they make prisoner the loincloth, and the Big Prisoner ... I am think there is nothing that these people didn't make the prisoner!  Chah!  I am to take this back to Jirago.  This should be of the Trickster-speaker of the clan."  He takes the weapon and begins to check its condition.


----------



## Satin Knights

While not as rare as mithral or adamantine, there is a mineral called living steel that has a green color when it is refined.  It is normally used in armor or melee weapons because of its ability to repair itself over time.  And when it clashes with normal steel, it has a tendency to damage the mundane weapons.  The cord is a finely woven bow string of the metal that looks as if it has never been attached to a bow, so is essentially new, even if it is ancient.

As Aradra looks over at Daylily's find, it seems he got the much more rare metal.

Daylily picks up the weapon and feels the strength of battle running through it.  The handle feels a bit rubbery for a moment until he grips it firmly in a battle stance.  Then it solidifies in a seemingly custom built grip for the elven warrior.  

Relic is busy, studying and trying to concentrate on his work.

[sblock=Status]Daylily's Perception (1d20+13=19)
Daylily's Will save (1d20+5=24)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily chuckles.  "Yes, this is Trickster weapon.  It wiggle in my hand, but I am much practice at having the sure grip."

[sblock=OOC]Intelligent item with the Uncaring drawback?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Frost continues 
"Ask her *nicely* to"...
"reform in the shape"...
"of an earthbreaker."

[sblock=ooc]Not quite, but worthy of an upgrade to an intelligent weapon later.  It's bordering on the edge now.  Since Relic will get to checking her over sometime before he goes to bed, +1 Furious Transformative Adamantine Glaive-Guisarme.  Research by others later will inform you her name is _'Wrath'_ in the draconic language. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily looks dubious, but shrugs.  It's hardly the strangest thing he's encountered in his travels.  "Trickster spear, is you please can make shape of big hammers?"

[sblock=OOC]Wow, that's a spendy weapon.  21,012gp by my math.  However, quite awesome.  I was thinking of going for an adamantine furious earthbreaker later on.

What was the Will save for, then?

Also, how long does it take to change sizes?  A standard action?  The description doesn't say.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Instead of forming the shape of an earthbreaker, the weapon writhes and forms the shape of a warhammer in his hand.  With a little experimenting and placing it side by side with his original earthbreaker, both touching, Daylily is able to get his new weapon to take the shape of the old one.  The silver vs. black is a stark contrast.

[sblock=ooc]Well, Daylily has earned 36,895 GP on the island so far, and I needed to keep up on doling out the treasure.  This gets him caught up.  Aradra's new toy is pricier.

Will save? What will save? 
 Just an evil GM seeing if he can get the player to panic. 

Since it doesn't say, it is a standard action to command it to change.  It keeps the new form until it is unattended, so, until it is dropped.  So, you can change it to an earthbreaker, sheath it, and redraw the weapon, it wills still be an earthbreaker. Greatsword works too.  Any two handed melee weapon for medium sized creatures is possible. I couldn't give you a perfect match to your desires.   But, this weapon is cool enough that Daylily will likely carry it throughout his career.  Wrath has a temper.  If you work with her she will fuel your rage.  But, if you don't treat her with respect, well...

P.S. You drove away the devil.  But you didn't tell the poor, sickly paladin that, and left him out in the rain? 
Yes, the player went AWOL and is written off.  But the characters don't know that.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Nodding in satisfaction at the new cord, Aradra starts taking off the old cord, wrapping it up and placing it in his backpack.  He then, with some difficulty as it has been some time since he last strung a now, sets up his new cord.  Once set, he draws it back to test it, seeing how different it feels with a metal cord.


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra carefully works the new bowstring into place.  After a moment, a couple strands of at each end unravel, twist around the ends of the bow and weave their way into the wood itself.  After the unexpected movement ceases, Aradra pulls the string back to test its feel.  While he pulled it back empty, at half draw, a standard arrow appears, nocked and worthy of firing. The draw strength is perfectly balanced and comfortable.

[sblock=ooc]Whenever Relic gets around to pulling his nose out of his books, he will be able to analyze the bow and tell you: The bowstring merged and upgraded the bow.  It now won't come off without destroying the original magic weapon.  It added Adaptive, Impervious, and Endless Ammunition.  The living steel property will eventually wrap around the entire bow over the next few days.   Results are a +1 Seeking, Endless Ammunition, Impervious, Adaptive living steel composite longbow valued at 36,500 gp vs. the original 8,400 it was.  

I'm breaking the upgrade rules slightly, but you have spent more than enough days active in the game.  And this island is special! 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra's jaw drops as the arrow appears, as he fully draws the arrow to it's fullest length and aims it at the wall.  Rather than the original cord, Aradra could tell the draw strength was reliant on how much effort put into it.  The smile on the solider's face as he appreciates the newly upgraded weapon makes him look like a kid again.

Looking over towards Frost Aradra says "You have a good eye for these kind of things.  Both Daylily's transforming weapon and that draw string.  Did you know it could do that?"

[sblock=SWEET]
Damn, the bow is a +4 equivalent weapon now.  Holy hell.  And honestly, don't really mind the breaking of the rules.  I was figuring Aradra was in for a nice treat(+wisdom band mostly.  Level 3 spells WOOT) after the amount of money he saved up.  but DAMN.

Also, how does Endless Ammunition work with ManyShot?  I was going to post something in the forums after the island adventure, but now that it has come up and with 3 judges on board i figured I go ahead and ask it.  My guess is that it SHOULD work, since when you Deflect Arrows you grab the entire bundle of arrows in Manyshot.  I could fluff the arrow to split once fired and become two, if that would make it easier on the rules.

EDIT: Double check the math:
32,000 +4
500 Living metal
1000 adaptive
600 Master Work +2 Longbow
3000 impervious

I'm at 37,100 for the entire thing? or does the +2 rating go away with the new cord?
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn shrugs, a modest look on her face. "Ah, no . . . I had no idea what it would do. Just saw the wire and thought it might fit your bow."

[sblock=SK]_{{My thanks again, Honored Ancestor. Better tools for the others help ensure our success in this venture, and those particular folks deserved to be liberated.}}_[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 30 (13 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +19 *CMD:* 30
*Fort:* +14 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +10

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 02/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 3/7 per Day
Level 2: 3/6 per Day
Level 3: 2/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]I didn't think about Many Shot.  I'll go with the arrow splits in mid flight.  The cost of the endless ammo is +2 just in itself.  It should be able to accommodate a standard archer feat well enough considering only archers could use this weapon property.

Drop the 200 gp for the +2 strength rating and you are all set on the numbers.  I double checked, masterwork is not included in the price of living steel, so both of those costs apply.  So, 36,900 gp.

I had this one planned for a while, but it is a big upgrade.  It also doesn't really boost Aradra's damage potential, which is high already, like other +2 properties would.  Yet, it is cool enough that Aradra would never switch away to a "optimized damage" bow.

A generic headband, so boring. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Now that people have had a few minutes to look over their new toys and test them out, Aradra goes back to his original intention of a nap while the wizard studies.  Taking the comfort of soft bed, Shadow hops up into the bed too and the both quickly fall to sleep to gather some needed rest. 

 Since Frost is standing guard, and Daylily is bored with bits of paper laying about, he curls up on the rug to get some sleep as well.  With three snoring, the normally bothersome sound is evened out into a steady drone. 

  Relic gets the final touches on the first spell in his new book done.  Fly.  Such a good spell to have and right in the front of the book too.  About five minutes into prepping his other spells, a noise comes from the hallway.
[sblock=Relic]Something seems to be climbing the northern stairs from below.[/sblock][sblock=Frost]Something is coming up both stairwells, rather fast.[/sblock][sblock=Surprise Round]Surprise round: only a standard or a move action.  
Relic Perception - snoring compatriots (1d20+9-2=12)
Frost Perception - snoring compatriots (1d20+10-2=21)

...86/87 -3 NL ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ Sleeping 
...59/59 ~ AC 14+4 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 0.3 hrs, Mage Armor 3.5 hrs, Resist Fire 3.5hrs
...96/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Sleeping
101/101 ~ AC 22+4 ~ Shadow ~ amulet inactive, Mage Armor 3.5 hrs, Resist Fire 3.5hrs Sleeping
104/104~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ 

??/?? AC ?? ~ A Stealth (1d20+11-5=10)
??/?? AC ?? ~ B Stealth (1d20+11-5=16)
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic fumbled into his component pouch and muttered "Illusat Optic" waving his hand over the empty floor. Moments later every inch of the floor seemed littered with sleeping bodies of hardened adventurers. "Wake up people! We have company!!" Relic then lay down and pretended to sleep, with one eye open of course.


[sblock=OOC] Relic casts Silent Image (unused from before spell preparation) to make it seem as the the room is full of sleeping adventurers. If stabbing happens before the others awake hopefully they won´t know where to start. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*"Foes approach! Both stairwells! Rise, friends, defend yourselves!"* Kalinn's powerful voice booms through the room as she rushes out to meet the foe on the northern stair. _Hafísbíta_ springs to her hand as she runs. *"I've got the north stair!"*

Move Action: to BK08 (Free Actions are allowed, right? If not, just ignore the bit about Winterbite springing to hand).
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 02/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 3/7 per Day
Level 2: 3/6 per Day
Level 3: 2/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Kalinn rushes out into the hallway as the room fills with sleeping bodies on the floor.  Once outside the door, she sees two hideous devilish looking creatures carrying pole arms and moving fast.  Slipping under the spear, she is able to get toe to toe with one, corking this entrance while leaving the other exposed.  

Unable to swing the glaive in close quarters, the devil drops it and slashes with its long claws.  The first simply scrapes across Kalinn's breastplate while the other screeches along the wall in this tight hallway.

Another devil comes to the doorway and sinks his glaive deep into a sleeping barbarian.  When the barbarian doesn't squirm and writhe in pain the beast figures out he has been duped.

These creatures are far larger than the one you were bargaining with earlier. 

[sblock=Relic]Kn Planes (1d20+10=16) You know these are bearded devils, but not much more.  Their filthy beards cause disease.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Round 1]...86/87 -3 NL ~ AC 18 ~Daylily ~ prone 
...59/59 ~ AC 14+4 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 0.3 hrs, Mage Armor 3.5 hrs, Resist Fire 3.5hrs, slumped over desk
...96/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ prone
101/101 ~ AC 22+4 ~ Shadow ~ amulet inactive, Mage Armor 3.5 hrs, Resist Fire 3.5hrs prone
104/104~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ 

??/?? AC ?? ~ Devil A North claw attack (1d20+10=21) miss, claw attack (1d20+10=13) miss miserably
??/?? AC ?? ~ Devil B South attack barbarian with glaive (1d20+10=18) Will save for interaction (1d20+3=23) success





[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Standing up quickly, Aradra draws his bow and takes aim with it.  The bow automatically prepares his new arrow, but having never been tested in combat the arrow misses it mark incredibly.

Shadow stands up, and hops off the bed, moving to guard the (fake) sleeping mage.

[sblock]
Aradra Shoots and misses: 1d20+16=17, 1d8+10 - 5=11
Shadow moves to guard the sleeping mage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily leaps to his feet. "Yah!  This is the loincloth I was hope for!  And two of thems -- one for the springs, one for the falls!"  Seeing the illusionary sleepers, he does a double-take and looks around.  "When dids these peoples get here?"


[sblock]Move:Stand.

Move: Draw new weapon (still earthbreaker?).

5 ft step toward Mr. Devil.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: ??/87
CMB: +14 CMD: 26
Fort: +9 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: ??/103
CMB: +16 CMD: 28 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Admantine Earthbreaker (+14/+6, 1d12+17, 20x3)]
Current Conditions in Effect: PA/FF, Lunge
Rage Remaining: 4/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 6
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Rage floods the Seithr princess. She slips the glaive and the claws, staggering slightly as one of the devil's attacks brushes her armor and causes her first swing to go wild. Her second attempt lands _Hafísbíta_ against her foe's massive chest with a crunch.

[sblock=Actions]Full Raging Power Attack (1d20+12=29, 1d20+7=11) for Damage (2d6+17=25)[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 02/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 3/7 per Day
Level 2: 3/6 per Day
Level 3: 2/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic begins to pray under his breath and a gentle wind begins to stir within the tower, its touch bringing his companions a surge of courage.

[sblock=OOC] I am imagining Relic as not having prepared his spells as yet, so working with his depleted spell repertoire he will use his third and final oracle spell to cast Bless and give everyone a +1 bonus to their attacks. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra stands and fires, but is learning this new bow needs a bit of practice.  Shadow jumps into the fray to defend the wizard and has Daylily joining him in a battle wall.  Kalinn strikes a deep blow, wounding the devil, but enough not to dispatch it.  The devil does not react as if it was as nasty as it felt from the striking end.  As Relic starts whispering a new spell, the extra sleeping companions fade into wisps of smoke.

The devil cornered by Kalinn is getting better at his blows, but is still cannot break through the disciple's armor.  The other thrusts his glaive into Daylily's guts, leaving a wretched wound. Having got one, the devil strikes at the wolf, seeming trying to attack as many targets as possible.  The wolf easily dodges the weapon as it strikes the floor between him and the stinky elf.

[sblock=Combat Round 2]All Bless +1 to Attacks and Saves vs. Fear
Yes.  Still and earthbreaker.  I am only going to be having it revert to the glaive-guisarme if you drop it or set it down and walk away.  I assume sleeping will be with one hand on it, or within arms reach at least.
Yes. This is before you refreshed your spells.  That takes sleep first.

...72/87 -3 NL ~ AC 18 ~Daylily ~ (Bleed 2)  
...59/59 ~ AC 14+4 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 0.3 hrs, Mage Armor 3.5 hrs, Resist Fire 3.5hrs, slumped over desk
...96/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ 
101/101 ~ AC 22+4 ~ Shadow ~ amulet inactive, Mage Armor 3.5 hrs, Resist Fire 3.5hrs
104/104~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ 

-20/?? AC 19 ~ Devil A North claw/claw attack (1d20+10=25, 1d20+10=15) both miss
??/?? AC 19 ~ Devil B South Glaive attack on Daylily (1d20+11=27) hits for damage + bleed 2 infernal wound (1d10+6=14), 2nd Glaive attack on Shadow (1d20+6=14) misses




   [/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Clutching the still charged pearl in his pocket Relic fires of a quick spell. A flurry of magical darts slam into the devils chest as Relic scurries to the back of the room. 

[sblock=Actions]Cast Magic Missile 4 missiles deal 15 dmg
Move to BO4 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Again, Frost strikes in fury, again driving her great sword deep into devil flesh. She feels some force guiding her backswing as it begins to go wild . . . but the blade still misses her foe.

[sblock=SK]Devil hit Frost with one claw - I forgot to switch out the active stat-block. Her AC is 25.[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]Raging Power Attack (1d20+13=24, 1d20+8=15), Gallant Inspiration (2d4=3) (Does Not Help) for Damage (2d6+17=20).
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 05/10)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 02/05)
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 3/7 per Day
Level 2: 3/6 per Day
Level 3: 2/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Frost is wearing her devil down, splattering its sizzling blood here and there.  Relic unleashes some magic missiles, but they hit their target and just fizzle away. Crawling under the table, Relic moves away from the combat.

[sblock=Combat mid round 2]
All Bless +1 to Attacks and Saves vs. Fear
Yes.  Still and earthbreaker.  I am only going to be having it revert to  the glaive-guisarme if you drop it or set it down and walk away.  I  assume sleeping will be with one hand on it, or within arms reach at  least.
Yes. This is before you refreshed your spells.  That takes sleep first.
The Pearl of Power takes a standard action to recharge a spell, so the magic missile didn't go off this round.

...72/87 -3 NL ~ AC 18 ~Daylily ~ (Bleed 2)  
...59/59 ~ AC 14+4 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 0.3 hrs, Mage Armor 3.5 hrs, Resist Fire 3.5hrs, recharged spell and moved
...96/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ 
101/101 ~ AC 22+4 ~ Shadow ~ amulet inactive, Mage Armor 3.5 hrs, Resist Fire 3.5hrs
109/119~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~ full attacked

-35/?? AC 19 ~ Devil A North claw/claw attack (1d20+10=25, 1d20+10=15) first hits, last missed; claw damage (1d6+4=10)
??/?? AC 19 SR >12 ~ Devil B South Glaive attack on Daylily (1d20+11=27) hits for damage + bleed 2 infernal wound (1d10+6=14), 2nd Glaive attack on Shadow (1d20+6=14) misses





[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] Relic had already recharged it when he was preparing for our 'battle' with the imp I think. No biggie. That is what he will do this round then. It's not like he has much else to do [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Oh, okay, found that you did recharge earlier.  But, SR check (1d20+7=12) failed to break through its spell resistance.  Editing above post to put in the fizzle. [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic frowns as his spell fizzles. He produces a jam tart from one of his pockets and takes a wee nibble as he studies the devil. "Hey, have you heard the one about the two devils and the bearded lady that walk into a bar...?" he calls in the infernal tongue.He blows the crumbs from his beard towards their attacker. This time his magic seems to be having some effect on his attacker?

[sblock=Actions] Hideous Laughter on Devil in the door  18 vs Spell Resistance [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 8]

Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 8) Human Wizard 7/Oracle 1
HP: 59/59 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (19) FlatFooted 11 (16)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Neutralise Poison; Bless, Mage Armour
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +8
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Identify: USED; Comprehend Languages; Magic Missile 2/2 Used; Silent image: USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II: USED, Hideous Laughter: In USE, Invisibility; Flaming Sphere; Web
Level 3: Haste 2/2 Used; Lightning Bolt: USED; Gaseous Form: USED
Bonded Ring: USED
Pearl of Power (lvl 1): USED
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 7/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 0/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (43/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (49/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +4; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: No Charge
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 7/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock=SK]
Does Aradra take the penalty for shooting through Daylily, now that he has Improved Precise Shot?  Or will one of us have to move in order for Aradra to attack?

I mostly ask beacuse if I can't, Shadow will try and trip up the demon, so Daylily can hit is super hard with his new awesome hammer.
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]With Improved Precise Shot, Daylily isn't in your way at all.  The only thing that could be considered a penalty is if the devil withdrew to the stairwell and the wall blocked the way.  You will need a few levels of zen archer before you can shoot around corners. 

We are still on round 2, so Relic's attempt at a giggle fest has to wait for next round.

Daylily, Shadow and Aradra are still up.  [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Taking careful aim around Daylily, Aradra opens fire.  While the first arrow spit in flight as Aradra was hoping it would, the shot missed strange creature.  However, Aradra's second shot hits HARD near the creature's skull, followed exatly by a second arrow in the same spot.

Shadow, still trying to keep the wizard safe, Lunges out in an attempt to bite at the monster from afar.  Getting the creature once, Shadow pulls back hard in an effort to bring it to it's knees.

[sblock]
Aradra Full Round Attacks BO9.
1d20+15=17, 1d20+15=35, 1d20+10=26
Follow up to confirm Crit: 1d20+15=21
1 crit confirmed and 1 hit.  Total of 4d8+40.  Due to Clustered shot, only takes DR once.   4d8+40=47

If the creature is still alive, Shadow full round attacks with Lunge: 
1d20+12=18, 1d20+5=12
NOTE: I forgot Shadow has bless, so only 1 hit (My bad...)
1d8+16 + Trip Attempt 1d8+16=17, 1d20+14=21

So a total of 54 damage, and if it still up a trip attempt at 21.

[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 96/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +15
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 25 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 80/80 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells:Delay Poison, Gravity Bow, Abundant Ammunition
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 0/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 101/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Satin Knights

The skewered devil is on wobbly legs, but it refuses to fall.


----------



## Systole

"Hey, this is stings!" Daylily says, somewhat surprised.  "I will fixing this after I smashes you."

[sblock=OOC]5 foot step toward whatever is up.  Activate Rage, activate Lunge (if necessary), full attack.

Bless, furious weapon (1d20+20=39, 2d6+24=29, 1d20+12=27, 2d6+24=28) [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 72/87
CMB: +14 CMD: 26
Fort: +9 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 88/103
CMB: +16 CMD: 28 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Earthbreaker (+20/+12, 1d12+24, 20x3)]
Current Conditions in Effect: PA/FF, Lunge(?), Bless
Rage Remaining: 3/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 6
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily brings his mighty black hammer down on the devil's head, crushing it as he sends it to the floor.  Before he can get the second swing in, the devil dissolves into wisps of smoke and disappears.  It doesn't look like Daylily is going to make a loincloth out of this one either.  

Back in the hallway, the other devil is getting used to the close quarters and this time sinks both claws into Kalinn's arms.  In and act of defiance, he draws her in and motorboats the maiden with a filthy beard that only a porcupine could love before trying to steal a kiss.  

[sblock=Relic]This devil disappeared like all creatures who were summoned via the summon monster spells.
Since the target you had in mind died, and you can't see the other one, you can change your actions to something other than casting Hideous Laughter.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Round 3]All Bless +1 to Attacks and Saves vs. Fear

...70/87 -3 NL ~ AC 18 ~Daylily ~ (Bleed 2)  
...59/59 ~ AC 14+4 ~ Relic ~ neutralize poison 0.3 hrs, Mage Armor 3.5 hrs, Resist Fire 3.5hrs, Pearl in hand
...96/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ 
101/101 ~ AC 22+4 ~ Shadow ~ amulet inactive, Mage Armor 3.5 hrs, Resist Fire 3.5hrs
..87/119~ AC 25 ~ Frost ~ 

-35/?? AC 19 ~ Devil A North claw/claw (1d20+10=27, 1d20+10=28) both hit, damage (1d6+4=8, 1d6+4=6) plus filthy, spiky beard damage (1d8+2=8)
-73/?? AC 19 SR >12 ~ Devil B South DEAD and returned to the hell he came from





     [/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Frost's wild swing with Winterbite glances harmlessly off the creature's tough hide, but as he brings her close for his slobbery kiss she drives the blade through his flesh just above the hip and rips it out the side. Healing warmth flows through her from the blade.

[sblock=Actions]Full Raging Power Attack (1d20+12=15, 1d20+7=24) for Damage (2d6+17=23).

CLW (1d8+7=9)

_Dammit!_ She can't ever quite land both attacks, or get that critical threat . . .  Oh, well. Chipping away . . .
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 96/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 01/09)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 01/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Spell: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 02/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 00/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 3/7 per Day
Level 2: 3/6 per Day
Level 3: 2/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Like his comrade, this devil is defiant in his refusal to go down or retreat.


----------



## Systole

"Whaaaaaaat!?" the elven barbarian shouts.  "My loincloth go?  Yah, little wicked thing, I am know you is do this, and I wills hunting you very soon!"  He vaults the banister and attacks the remaining devil.

[sblock=OOC]Move to BL7, vaulting the banister.  Acrobatics if necessary: 1d20+4=18

Attack - Furious, bless (1d20+20=24, 2d6+24=27)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 72/87
CMB: +14 CMD: 26
Fort: +9 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 88/103
CMB: +16 CMD: 28 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Earthbreaker (+20/+12, 1d12+24, 20x3)]
Current Conditions in Effect: PA/FF, Lunge(?), Bless
Rage Remaining: 2/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 6
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Ooc: Awaiting Results of Daylily's Smash before I act.


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily moves out the door to find Darkchild playing with the other devil.  With a skillful lunge from behind her, he brings the hammer down with a crushing blow.  This devil too dissolves into wisps of smoke, leaving Daylily without a carcass to skin.  That is unless he goes back to yesterday's conquest to get some leather for a loincloth.

[sblock=Frost]Made it through another battle.  They seem keep coming, at almost regular intervals.[/sblock][sblock=Aradra]Okay, this is getting annoying.  Every six hours, someone finds you.  It's as if they didn't want you to get a full night's sleep.[/sblock][sblock=ooc]The darkgrey/black lines are walls, and the brown with metal rods at the top was a door.  So, there wasn't a banister to leap over.  BL7 would have put Daylily in the armory by himself with no one to play with because the wall was between him and the devil.  So, I moved him around where he could do his thing.  He does it so well.  

The two devils are dead and went poof.  Combat over.
Daylily still has a bleed condition from the vile glaive that struck him. Being an "Infernal Wound (Su)", it requires a DC 17 Heal check to stop the bleed condition.  It also requires a DC16 caster level check on a healing spell in order for healing to work and dispel the Infernal Wound.


Relic: Intuition check (1d20+5=14)
Daylily: Intuition check (1d20+0=7)
Frost: Intuition check (1d20+0=15)
Aradra: Intuition Check (1d20+1=18)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra rushes over towards the still bleeding Daylily, trying to stop it from getting worse.  While applying pressure to the wound, he seems lost in thought over there most recent encounter.

Once confirming that the bleeding at least stopped, he turns to the rest of the party. "I have a bad feeling this is going to continue.  These strikes are too precise to be a random encounter.  Somone knows we are trying to rest, and is doing everything in their power to prevent that. "

[sblock=Actions]
Heal check to stop Daylily from bleeding out:
1d20+15=26
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"They will not be able to get through the door unless they send a wizard" Relic remarks stifling a yawn. He returns to the desk to study his spells and then closes the door as planned once all are inside, remarking that they should go and get Iosef. He moves the lock with his cantrip to lock it from the inside when all are within the room. 

As he heads to bed Relic will notice Daylily's wound if no one is able to deal with it yet. 

OOC: Relic only has a Caster Level of 1 with healing spells.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Well, I for one need a good night's sleep, but I think it's going to take a little determination on our part to get it. This island appears set on not allowing us to rest. Those who've already gotten some rest, I'd suggest you take another nap. A few of us can hold the watch, and take our rest - however many shifts that requires - when you've finished."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 71/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 01/09)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 01/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Spell: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 02/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 00/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 3/7 per Day
Level 2: 3/6 per Day
Level 3: 2/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily attempts to wave off the attention.  "This is only small cut, and only a little stings.  We should just gets to the sleeping.  There is the magic stick, if that will helping.  Then I can make stand the watch so you can get the magics back."


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra's attention was able to stop the wound from bleeding more.  Relic's attention is wandering more towards the fluffy bed than the sturdy elf.  He knows his friend doesn't worry about small scratches.  

Frost's attention and prayers over the wound cause the black spider webs of decay to disappear and manage to break through the devil's influence.  The wounds start closing up as they normally would.
[sblock=Kalinn]{{That wasn't too difficult to remove.  The evil of the pit preys on the unprepared easily.  Fortunately, we are not unprepared.}}[/sblock][sblock=status]Winterbite succeeded quite easily in dispelling the infernal wound so the rest could be healed normally.  Without Aradra's input, things could have turned out quite different.  Frost's wounds did not look the same, but still look filthy and needing some cleanup before infection sets in.

Door locked now.  The devils would have greater teleported right in, except they didn't know the inside of the tower.  So, they showed up outside and had to run up the stairs.

Relic laying down to sleep.  He got his one spell into his new book safely before the ruckus started. Who else is sleeping or standing watch?

...81/87 -3 NL ~ AC 18 ~Daylily ~
...59/59 ~ AC 14+4 ~Relic ~ neutralize poison 0.3 hrs, Mage Armor 3.5 hrs, Resist Fire 3.5hrs, Sleeping this watch
...96/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ 
101/101 ~ AC 22+4 ~ Shadow ~ amulet inactive, Mage Armor 3.5 hrs, Resist Fire 3.5hrs
./.71/94 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock=SK]
How many hours till Aradra gets a full rest?  if it is not long, he will sleep that long, and wake up and remain on watch till the others finish their nap.

Also, what time of the day is it?  
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Status]Aradra, Shadow and Daylily have have 4 hours rest.
Frost and Relic have had zero.  It is 7pm roughly.  It takes "the rest of the hour" to get back to sleep due to the adrenaline rush.  No one has a Timex (R) watch listed in their equipment, so you only get a guess. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"Well, I for one need a good night's sleep, but I think it's going to take a little determination on our part to get it. This island appears set on not allowing us to rest. Those who've already gotten some rest, I'd suggest you take another nap. Relic and I can hold the watch, and take our rest - however many shifts that requires - when you've finished."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 71/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 01/09)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 01/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Spell: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 02/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 00/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 3/7 per Day
Level 2: 3/6 per Day
Level 3: 2/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic nods. "I have more work to do. The truth is we are not in a rush. Sleep. While Kalinn watches I will study. Afterwards I will need my own rest if I am to be of any use. And then we will delve into the heart of this matter and stamp out the evil that has twisted our bodies."

[sblock=OOC] Relic will study his spells (1 hour right? -> Appx 8pm) and then scribe another spell into his spell book.
Rope Trick: 1 hour to study, 2 hours to scribe? = 3 hours -> 11 pm 
And then we change the watch? 

8 hours sleep for Relic and we are up and getting ready at 7am ... bright and early![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]I think it will 1 hour to study (and for the others to get back to sleep), then four hours for them to be fully rested. After that, Kalinn and Relic will need to rest 8 hours (plus an hour for each time the infernal island interrupts us) to recover spells/rage rounds/etc. Kalinn's all out of rage until she gets her beauty sleep.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Ooc: That works for me.


----------



## Satin Knights

Relic settle back into studying his spells while Kalinn watches over him and their sleeping compatriots.  It is hard to tell if the wolf or the barbarian is the one snoring louder, but the additions from the ranger make the noise a steady drone.   

About two hours into the snoring, Kalinn hears something from the hallway.  A bit of flapping maybe.  Looking towards the door, the lock's handle jiggles a little bit.  Kalinn moves quietly towards the door to get a better vantage to listen for the activity outside.  Suddenly, the flapping gets a lot stronger before disappearing down the hallway.  

A few minutes later, the oblivious Relic finishes up his task of recording his new spell.  Not having enough time to start another before waking the others, he decides to get an early start on his sleep.  The ranger and mutt have the bed full, so he curls up on the rug with Daylily.    

After another couple hours, Frost figures the others have got enough rest.  She wakes Aradra and Daylily, leaving Shadow for Aradra to wake.  Once the big dog is wakened and it gets out of bed, Frost gets a chance to lay down and get some rest of her own.  

The first hour of the new watch goes by with Aradra getting a chance to prepare his spells.  Then *BANG!*  The bronze doors are dented in at the center joint.  While the lock held, it is mangled and the glass of on the interior has shattered.

[sblock=ooc]Time:
7-8pm getting back to sleep, Relic studies Rope Trick
8-10pm Relic scribes Rope Trick, door lock jiggles
10-12am Relic lays down, Frost alone on watch
12-1am  Frost wakes Aradra, Shadow and Daylily and lays down herself
1-2am Aradra preps spells
2am boom

Intruder Stealth (1d20+12=14)
Kalinn's Perception (1d20+10=19)
Kalinn's Stealth approaching door (1d20+5=18)
Intruder's Perception (1d20+3=23)
[/sblock][sblock=Surprise round]The doors are not open yet, but heavily damaged.  The lock is easier to damage than the doors themselves.

...87/87 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~
...59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ 
...96/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ 
101/101 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet inactive, 
./.71/94 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ 

...??/?? ~ AC ??  ~ ??
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Knowing that they were to decend into darkness, Aradra prepares a set of combat and untily buffs that would last some time, ready to cast them once they were to decend into the hole.  

While Aradra was expecting something to attack again over the night, he did not excpet it to be strong enough to shatter the door.  Also, whatever it was might break the lock on the next try, giving them access to the room they were currently staying in.  

Drawing his bow, he looks over to his compaion wolf and says "Shadow, take down"

[sblock]
Aradra draws his bow as his move action.

Shadow readies an attack: Attack: 1d20+12=28, DMG: 1d8+16=22, Trip:1d20+14=22
[/sblock]

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 96/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +15
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 25 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 100/100Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 101/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Not activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Is there being another big intruder that is pushing into our backdoors?" Daylily says, climbing to his feet.  "Wells, maybe this one will be loincloth for me." 

[sblock=OOC]Stand, draw weapon.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic, grumbling about the noise, stands up bleary eyed and makes his way over to the bed,  no longer occupied by Aradra and his wolf. He climbs in beside Kalinn and continues snoring.


----------



## Satin Knights

Frost is groggy from having just gone to sleep, but she is startled by a delayed realization that trouble has come and gets out of the bed, drawing her blade.  

A second slam against the door shatters the lock and sends the doors flying open. Shadow jumps back a bit to dodge the swinging door.  In the doorway, another abomination from the sea has risen.  This eel looking creature has arms, which are carrying a mighty earthbreaker of its own.  It slithers in and swings at the wolf.  Shadow was waiting for it and is able to get his strike in first.  The creature squeals in a high pitched tone and finishes its attack on the wolf.  The awkwardness of the weapon for it, or Shadow's bite, either was sufficient to make the swing off balance and not connect with the same authority the door felt.  

Once he has it in his jaws, Shadow slaps at the creature with his paws in an attempt to take it down.  But the naga like body is already on the ground, so it cannot fall anywhere.

[sblock=Aradra]Kn Dungeoneering (1d20+15=32) This Iku-Turso bites with a disease that turns people into more Iku-Turso over a few days.  It is from the deep ocean and is blinded bright light.  It is also known to have a weak dancing lights like spell that fascinates and lures prey to it.[/sblock][sblock=Daylily]Kn Dungeoneering (1d20+6=23) It's a Icky-Turdso.  Bite makes you one of them.[/sblock][sblock=Round 1]
...87/87 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~
...59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ 
...96/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ 
101/101 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet inactive, 
./.71/94 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ 

...-22/?? ~ AC 21  ~ eel??  ~ earthbreaker attack (1d20+15=21) missed by 1




[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra quickly opens fire, but is still unable to wield his bow proprly.  His first 2 arrows just miss the monster, his 3rd is way off target, but the 4th hits deep into the creatures side.

Shadow, not wanting to be shown up by his master's display, takes another two quick bites at the monster, hoping to again get it off balance.

[sblock]
Aradra Full Round Attacks: 1d20+14=19, 1d20+14=15, 1d20+9=26 1 hit for 1d8+10=17.  

It looks like his 1st shot missed by 2, which is another 2d8+20...

Shadow Full Attacks: 1d20+12=27, 1d20+5=12
1 hit for + Trip: 1d8+16=20, 1d20+14=17
[/sblock]

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 96/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +15
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 25 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 100/100Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 101/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Not activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Systole

"This is bad thing!  Do not let it biting you!"

[sblock=OOC]5 foot step, rage, full attack.

Full attack on snake thingy (1d20+20=40, 2d6+24=34, 1d20+12=22, 2d6+24=30)
Crit confirm on snake thingy (1d20+20=21, 4d6+48=62)






[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 72/87
CMB: +14 CMD: 26
Fort: +9 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 88/103
CMB: +16 CMD: 28 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Earthbreaker (+20/+12, 2d6+24, 20x3)]
Current Conditions in Effect: PA/FF, Lunge(?), Bless
Rage Remaining: 3/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 6
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

As Kalinn is about to step away from the foot of the bed to join the fight, she realizes she is already late for the party.  The barrage of attacks from the fully awake friends has already killed the beast.  Although Daylily's hammer had deeply wounded it on the first strike, the second strike's spiky points on the hammer's head manages to absolutely shred what would be the appropriate position of a torso for the naga-like creature. 

To Daylily's glee, this one does not disappear in a puff of smoke.

Relic rolls over and starts to snore.

[sblock=occ]Ouch!  He is at -21.  At least Daylily can skin this one to get his loincloth.[/sblock][sblock=Status]
...87/87 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~
...59/59 ~ AC 14 ~Relic ~ returning to sleep
...96/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ 
101/101 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet inactive, 
./.71/94 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn looks around groggily, notes the results of the battle, and collapses back to bed and sleep.

[sblock=OOC]Would've posted something, but it was pretty clear Daylilly had it covered. Wanted to make sure before I posted an action.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 71/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 01/09)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 01/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Spell: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 02/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 00/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 3/7 per Day
Level 2: 3/6 per Day
Level 3: 2/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily snorts.  He peers at the hammer and shakes it up and down until it changes into an axe.  Then he drags the creature outside the doors and severs its head -- just to be sure it's not coming back, apparently.  Closing the doors behind him, he says, "I am change my mind about the skinning of that thing.  Is carry much disease, and though my _ulili_ is much strong, I think making the loincloth would be ... how is you say?  Tempt of fate."  He looks at the greataxe.  "And you can be moonspear again.  It is not seem right to keepings you from being natural all the times."

[sblock=OOC][/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 72/87
CMB: +14 CMD: 26
Fort: +9 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 88/103
CMB: +16 CMD: 28 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Earthbreaker (+20/+12, 2d6+24, 20x3)]
Current Conditions in Effect: PA/FF, Lunge(?), Bless
Rage Remaining: 3/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 6
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Taking a second to put away his bow, Aradra moves over towards the defeated creature, grabbing at the earthbreaker and tossing it into the room.  Then, dragging the creature into the hall way, Aradra moves inside and closes the door for now, hoping that if something comes again the striking of the door gives them time to get back into position.

Once he has cleaned up, Aradra continues his watch in silence, listening carefully for anything that occurs later on in the night.


----------



## Satin Knights

The door cannot be fixed without a lot of hammering and smith work that would wake Relic.  So, it is simply closed as best it can be, leaving a huge gap that many small creatures could get through.  After cleaning up and settling in for the rest of the watch, the area is quiet for a while.  Relic gets his full measure of rest and wakes up refreshed, except for his dry skin.  A simple orison takes care of that annoyance.  Opening his spell books, he starts studying for what is going to be a long day. 7am

  Having figured out the annoying schedule, our heroes tense up a bit, waiting as the time arrives for the next wave. 8am But, it doesn't come.  Only silence waits upon the other side of the door.  

An hour after the next expected attack should have happened, the building shakes a bit.  Frost wakes to a series of tremors.  They are not strong enough to knock things off the bookshelves or desk, but are quite noticeable.  Now that the magic of the island has been tamed and shut down, the island is seemingly becoming more unstable.  After a few moments, the tremors stop.

[sblock=Status]Daylily levels at midnight.  It is midnight somewhere, so he can start now.  
Relic will level later this week on the 12th.  With Daylily in the fight, you might have finished the next battle by then.

 9 am. All have fully rested.  Relic had 2 hours to read and pray. Aradra had time to do his prep.  Frost doesn't need prep.  Those rested received HPs from rest.  So, all are at full strength except Frost, who still is slightly wounded.
...87/87 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~
...59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ 
...96/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ 
101/101 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, 
./.81/94 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily awakes bright and refreshed.  "Excellents.  Is day for eating meat jerkies and killing the big wicked thingses.  Except I am not have the jerkies to chewing on, so is time for hit things in face only."  He regards the glaive.  "Is your choice today, Moonspear."

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 72/87
CMB: +14 CMD: 26
Fort: +9 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 88/103
CMB: +16 CMD: 28 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine Glaive (+20/+12, 1d10+24, 20x3, reach)]
Current Conditions in Effect: PA/FF, Bless, Lingering Rage
Rage Remaining: 13/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 7
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn rises from her bed, thankful that she's finally gotten a "good" night of sleep. She chuckles at Daylily's quip, and digs some rations from her pack to make a meager breakfast. After she's eaten, she draws Winterbite partly from his scabbard and grasps the hilt firmly as she drinks a potion from her pack. The rest of her wounds close, and she finds herself fully refreshed.

[sblock=OOC]Potion of CMW (2d8+7=16)[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/09)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Spell: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 7/7 per Day
Level 2: 6/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic gets up and goes down stairs to shower. He dumps a second spell of water on Aradra if asked. He then dresses and returns to his studies with the annoying itching put to rest. His work done he closes his new book satisfied and puts it into his pack with his gear. Now that the room had been breached it was no longer safe to leave his treasures behind. He then gobbles down a quick breakfast.

"Right, well I am ready. Let us hurry back to that hole, prepare ourselves and then make that leap. My spell should get us all to the bottom safely."

Relic waits ready at the door.

[sblock=Relic lvl 8]

Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 8) Human Wizard 7/Oracle 1
HP: 59/59 
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted 11 
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: 
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +8
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile 0/3 Used; Feather Fall
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Levitate x2
Level 3: Haste 0/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly
Level 4: Black Tentacles, Summon Monster IV x 2
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (49/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +4; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: No Charge
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 6/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Taking advantage of the quick soak Relic offers, Aradra cleans up most of the mud and blood stains on his arms.  However, not wanting to waste anymore time on preperations, Aradra nods at Relic's suggestion, taking the lead with Shadow tailing just behind him, bow in hand.  He takes a second to look outside the door to see if there are any nasty suprises waiting for them.

[sblock=OOC]
OK, i don't trust the fact that they did not attack another 6 hours later.  I smell an ambush.
Too bad Aradra doesn't see it:   Aradra:1d20+15=19, Shadow: 1d20+14=16
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The glaive decides to retain her natural form.  The red wave patterns shift slowly for the moment.

With the lower tower entrance about three feet thick, Aradra peeks out of the tower into the sunlight and sees two columns of what looks like bone.  Carefully and quietly stepping back, he adjusts his position at the entrance, lowering his head along the inner doorway trying to crane and see more.  A jumble of bones sit atop the columns.  Well, not columns, legs.  What ever it is, it is too close to the tower to see all of it without Aradra exposing himself.  It could easily be more than fifteen feet tall, judging by the femurs.  It doesn't appear to have noticed anything, as it is not moving.

[sblock=Status]
...96/96 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ glaive
...59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ 
...96/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ 
101/101 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, 
./94/94 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~


 ??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ bones






[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra's eyes narrow at this monstrous sight.  He holds up his hand in an attempt to stop the group, before carefully turning around. Lifting a finger to his lips, Aradra followes this with a point at the door frame.  He points his forefinger and middle finger at each of his eyes, and then holds up the number 1.  Knowing that his companions would not be trained in a military hand signal, Aradra hoped that this would suffice.  At least until Daylily  charges forward.

Keeping his one hand to indicate them to stay , Aradra moves out towards the center of the room to get a clear shot at this boney creature's leg.(BO23)

[Sblock=SK]is this an undead creature, for favored enemy purposes?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc] Out of character, no. Not undead.  In character, you haven't seen enough to get a chance of identifying it yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

At Aradra's signal, Kalinn withdraws up the stair just far enough to enhance her protective magics somewhat without being overheard. She then moves back down to join the others.

[sblock=Actions]Cast _Shield_.[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 31 (18 Touch, 28 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/09)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Spell: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 6/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Is time for smacking the things?"  Daylily peers at the bone creature's ankles, then shakes the glaive-guisarme.  "Excusings me, Moonspear, but could you make be the longhammer?  Thanks you."

[sblock=OOC]Changing the glaive into a Lucerne hammer.  Bone usually implies DR/bludgeoning, and if it's that big, I think I want reach.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Oh dear, that doesn´t look too good" mutters Relic keeping well back.


----------



## Satin Knights

The creature remains motionless at its position just outside the tower.  Daylily's weapon reforms per his request, stretching to give him a long hammer accompanied by a curved spike and spear point.   Relic moves around and back towards to original lizard's nest.

From outside, you hear a bit of giggling.  An educated guess would be that you may have a couple wisps watching and waiting for some entertainment.

[sblock=Status]...96/96 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ lucerne hammer
...59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ 
...96/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ 
101/101 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, 
./94/94 ~ AC 27+4 ~ Frost ~ Shield 80 rounds ~


 ???/??? ~ AC ?? ~ bones







[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily spits in his hands and backs up a few feet.  It looks like he's getting ready to charge, and then he pauses, and an odd look comes over his face.  He turns to the ex-soldier.  "Arrdara, is this just being me, or is it looks to you like the big thing cannot fitting inside the house?"  He scratches the back of his head thoughtfully, dislodging a few twigs and some assorted vermin.  "I am think maybe we save the big magics by just standings here and shooting it in the kneecap for a while.  Or maybe going to the top of the house and shooting downs."  He searches around for his sling.

[sblock=OOC]Apparently, character development for a barbarian means occasionally _*not *_charging headlong into battle.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Do you have arrows designed to shatter bones Aradra? It certainly seems wise to fight from this side of the wall. What if you threw one of those bodies into the door way? Maybe it will take a sniff and we can get a look at its face Daylilly." Meanwhile Relic whispers a prayer to the Wind hoping all will go well and the tower won't collapse on their heads too quickly.


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra ponders his allies comments before nodding. "I would agree you two. We have an advantage for now.  Let us see what this creature looks like for now, and we can quickly formulate a plan.  Daylily, Kalinn, if you could help me real quick?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn nods and moves to help Aradra w/ whatever he's got in mind.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 31 (18 Touch, 28 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/09)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Spell: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 6/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The voices from inside the tower are enough to trigger the creature outside into action.  A large, bony, dinosaur looking head comes rushing through the entrance and bites, chomping down hard on the archer with sharpened teeth the length of ones forearm.  As quickly as it struck, it retreats, only to have another bony, or is it stony, head on a long neck come in.  This one also goes after the closest creature inside, again biting Aradra, leaving him gravely wounded as the head retreats.

[sblock=Aradra]Ouch!  Give me two fortitude saves.  I am making you roll, because I don't think you want me rolling at the moment.[/sblock][sblock=Relic]Kn Arcana (1d20+11=25) This creature is a Fossil Golem.  Very dangerous.  Petrification (Su) The attacks of a fossil golem gradually turn living flesh to stone. Each time the golem hits a target with one of its natural attacks, the target must make ... blah blah mechanics ... or suffer dexterity drain.[/sblock][sblock=Kalinn]Kn Arcana (1d20+8=28) Fossil Golem.  Construct. Immune to magic that is affected by SR except Stone to Flesh.  The attacks of a fossil golem gradually turn living flesh to stone. Each  time the golem hits a target with one of its natural attacks, the  target must make ... blah blah mechanics ... or suffer dexterity drain.
Those were likely the arms, and not the head.[/sblock][sblock=Round 1]...96/96 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ lucerne hammer
...59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ 
...6/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ 
101/101 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, 
./94/94 ~ AC 27+4 ~ Frost ~ Shield 79 rounds ~

???/??? ~ AC ?? ~ Bones ~ perception + focused concentration (1d20+0+5=13) Finally noticed you. Talking made it easier!  bite attack on Aradra (1d20+20=40) Yikes! crit confirmation (1d20+20=38) crit confirmed, Crit damage (12d6+14=59); Even Frost, odd Aradra again (1d2=1),  second attack (1d20+20=24) hits damage (6d6+7=31) 





[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra yells in pain as the monster takes two savage bites into him, but the soldier still stands.  The glare the soldier gives to the monster outside means Aradra is now out for it's head.  Or heads.

[sblock=Fort Saves]
Thank you god for d10 HD.  Times like this i wish I had Instnt Enemy...

Fort Saves
1d20+9=26, 1d20+9=28
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Aradra]Whew!  You made the saves and didn't get the nasty part.  Since the first bite was so engulfing, you think the creature may have a 15' reach.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*"FOSSIL GOLEM! Immune to most spells that other creatures simply resist, but Stone to Flesh works well if you've got it!

"Oh, and don't get bit! It's bite gradually turns you to stone!"* The savage warrior looks at Aradra with a grin of camaraderie. *"Plus, it looks like it hurts like all the Hells!"*

_{{I think I'll need some help with this one, Honored Ancestor!}}_ _Hafísbíta_ sends a wordless message of agreement, along with a bolstering wave of supportive confidence.

[sblock=Actions]_Hafísbíta_ casts _Heroism._
Frost casts _Haste_ (Everyone gets an extra attack at highest BAB, +1 Attack/AC/Reflex Saves, +30' Movement Rates for 8 Rounds)
[/sblock]

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 30 (13 Touch, 27 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +07

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +06

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 124/124
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 119/119
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +07

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 94/94
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +08 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +06

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 09/09)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Spell: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 6/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Shooting the bow is usually more better from farther aways, Arrdara!  Smacking is for the close up!"

[sblock=OOC]Rage, move to 15' away, lunge (for 15' reach), smack in the kneecap.  Fossil golem (1d20+20=28, 1d12+24=34)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 72/87
CMB: +14 CMD: 26
Fort: +9 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 88/103
CMB: +16 CMD: 28 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine lucerne hammer (+20/+12, 2d6+24, 20x3)]
Current Conditions in Effect: PA/FF, Lunge(?), Bless
Rage Remaining: 3/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 6
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OOC: Don't forget your extra attack from Kalinn's Haste spell . . .  Another 30 or 40 damage would surely be helpful


----------



## jackslate45

The glare shifts from the monster to Frost, as the soldier's eyes tell her that yes indeed, it does hurt like ALL of the hells.

Taking a few careful steps back, hoping to avoid a counter attack, Aradra takes aim and prepares for a viscous volley.

Looking over towards Shadow Aradra yells "Shadow, STAY! STAY!"
[sblock]
Aradra Withdraws back 15', hopefully not provoking as the monster can't see us right now...

Shadow takes total defense.
[/sblock]

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 6/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +15
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Haste

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 25 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 100/100 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 101/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Not activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Mowgli]
FYI, we only get Haste's Benefit when full Atrtack, sadly.  So next round I don't think it will still be up.  Hopefully...
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic frowns upon hearing Kalinn's declaration that the creature they faced was immune to magic. "I am afraid that all I can do for you is to pray that the Wind guide your arrows and blow dust in the eyes of this deadly creature" he mutters gravely closing his eyes.

[sblock=Actions] Relic casts Bless [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

*OOC:*


The bonus attack only comes on a full attack, and Daylily had to move to hit.


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra steps away from the automaton while Daylily moves forward.  Being the only target within its reach, Daylily takes the brunt of the attacks.  The first was just a nip, as he would say, but the second bite sinks deep into Daylily's side, wounding him greatly.

[sblock=Combat Round 2]Haste: Everyone gets an extra attack at highest BAB, +1 Attack/AC/Reflex Saves, +30' Movement Rates for 7 Rounds
Bless: +1 attack and saves vs. fear
Because of overnight healing, Daylily did start at max hp.  And he is running on the new level, even though I haven't got to the approval paperwork yet.   That still hurt!                  
...35/114 ~ AC 18-2 ~ Daylily ~ lucerne hammer, raging, 
...59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ 
...6/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ 
101/101 ~ AC 22+4 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active, Full defensive
./94/94 ~ AC 27+4 ~ Frost ~ Shield 78 rounds, Heroism 799 rds ~

-34/??? ~ AC ?? ~ Bones ~ first attack on Daylily (1d20+20-2=35) hits, bite damage (6d6+7=31); second attack on Daylily (1d20+20-2=38) possible crit, crit confirmation (1d20+20-2=36) yes, crit damage (12d6+14=48) 





[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Yergh!  You wants to fights like that way?  *THEN I SHOW YOU HOWS JIRAGAN IS FOR FIGHT!*"  The barbarian steps forward and unleashes a furious pounding on the beast, not stopping until the thing is a pile of bone splinters.

[sblock=OOC]5 foot step, full attack.  Haste, bless, PA/FF on fossil golem (1d20+22=34, 1d12+24=29,  1d20+19=38, 1d12+24=31, 1d20+14=34, 1d12+24=27) Crit confirm (1d20+14=27, 1d12+24=28)

If the crit landed, that's 115 points of damage, which I think means that Daylily just seriously ****ed its **** up.  I rather hope the BBEG has been scrying on us, so that he wets himself a little when he sees us walk through the door.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 72/87
CMB: +14 CMD: 26
Fort: +9 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 88/103
CMB: +16 CMD: 28 
Fort: +11 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine lucerne hammer (+20/+12, 1d12+24, 20x2)]
Current Conditions in Effect: PA/FF, Bless, Haste
Rage Remaining: 11/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 6
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily and his Fury step into the doorway and proceed to smash, crack and break bones on the massive construct, until all that is left is a pile of rubble.  The burgundy flames dance throughout the black metal of the longhammer in an excited pattern of blazes and sparks.

[sblock=ooc]The fight is over.  Didn't need the crit to finish it off, but it did hit.  Daylily got bit twice, so I will need two fort saves.
Time to break out the CR 15 critters.  A CR 12 just isn't lasting long enough. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=OOC]Fort saves (1d20+12=19, 1d20+12=23) If this is poison, he's at +2. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra smiles at the sight, but flinches as a chip of bone flies past his head.  

Pulling out his wand, he gets to work healing himself up.


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily's muscles start to tense up and stiffen, but he shakes off the magic. 

Looking outside the door, the shards of petrified bone scattered about among the field of fallen shale pieces seems to look as natural as this island gets.

[sblock=ooc]Daylily squeaks by.  Petrification is one of the few types he doesn't get a bonus to.  The full nasty effect was
"The attacks of a fossil golem gradually turn living flesh to stone. Each time the golem hits a target with one of its natural attacks, the target must make a DC 19 Fortitude save or take 1d6 points of Dexterity drain. A creature that is reduced to 0 Dexterity by this attack turns completely to stone, as if by a flesh to stone spell. Casting stone to flesh on the creature removes all Dexterity drain caused by this attack."

But, both of you saved both times.  Good thing, because I had few places that I could put a fix in on the island.  It is hard to find creatures to throw at you guys that fit the theme of a long deserted/dead island.  This one fit the bill.  The CR5-7 creatures written in to the module are pointless to throw at you guys at this point.  So, I am winging a lot of this to fit your level.

The exit is difficult terrain, but clear enough that you can continue on with your work. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra focuses the healing power of his wand, taking around a minute and a half to heal himself.  Standing back up and moving over towards Daylily, Aradra holds up the wand and says "I doubt there is much left, but you use it if you wish."

Once everyone is healed up, Aradra turns to his companions and says "Let us bring a swift end to this Gerlach.  I for one am done with this island."  Moving in front of the group again, Aradra takes point and makes a sure shot to the temple thing from yesterday.
[sblock=OOC]
 5 Taps5d8+5=29
10 Taps:10d8+10=58

87 + 6 = 94.  He will suck up the last 2 HP for now.

There are 10 taps left on the wand, so he is offering it to Daylily to top himself off.

[/sblock]

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 94/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +15
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Haste

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 40 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 100/100 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 101/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Not activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

As soon as he has tended to his own wounds, Aradra hastily sets out for the pit, wanting to deal with the supreme foe is a swift manor.  Shadow follows along, wanting to play with something, anything along the way.   No creatures seem to be coming out to play with the mutt as he follows his master though.  

It takes some restraint, but Daylily stays back with his friends that are nearly blind, making sure they don't have trouble sneak up on them.  Once starting down into the pit, Aradra sees the same illusion that he saw yesterday. Just a puddle with a couple of rocks in it.  Once Daylily gets a chance to look down, he sees
[sblock=Daylily]The water is fake.  Where elder said there was a hole, there is a trapdoor.  It has been closed.[/sblock][sblock=Status]I assume Daylily is going to have Relic heal him up before trekking across the island.  Nudge, nudge.
...17/96 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ lucerne hammer, Will save (1d20+5+2=24) succeeds
...59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ 
...94/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Will save (1d20+6+2=12) fail
101/101 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active
./94/94 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 648 rds ~
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic sets to work tapping away at the gruesome wounds inflicted upon his friend, trying not to think what might have happened if the beast had had a chance to bite him instead. Once finished he also hurries outside. "Agreed. Today we finish this one way or another. We no longer have a safe place to rest in any case, although with some time to study I could take care of that problem ... but let's not let it come to that!"

[sblock=OOC] Did Relic level after that fight? [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Ech, the thing Elder Storyteller said was a hole is a door now.  Does we have to moving the stick in the ground to makes it open?  Oh, and Elder Storyteller, can you using the magic stick?"

[sblock=Actions]I was getting to the healing bit.  Daylily's wand has 23 charges at last count.

Healing (1d8+1=3,  1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=9, 1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=5,  1d8+1=2) - 38 points for 10 taps
Healing (1d8+1=7,  1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=7, 1d8+1=6, 1d8+1=6, 1d8+1=9, 1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=6,  1d8+1=3) - stopping at tap #7 for 81 total healed[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra looks irritated at not being able to see what the others is talking about.  

Drawing his bow, he takes a shot at the water in anger, expecting a splash of water to get all over his companions
[sblock=OOC]
 So, I am out of ideas on how to break Aradra of this illusion...
[/sblock]

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 94/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +15
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Haste

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 40 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 100/100 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 101/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Not activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Satin Knights

Since the puddle is only an inch or two deep, the arrow ricochets off the floor beneath the puddle and a wall before coming to rest in the pit.  The arrow doesn't throw up a splash. 
[sblock=ooc]Okay, that can give you another will save to disbelieve, DC 17.
 Yes. Relic leveled on the 12th. 50,050 XP as of the 12th, a little more now.  Details in the first post.
 And, Kalinn levels at midnight.  She will be at 105,016 XP on the 18th. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock=Nope]
Will Save: 1d20+6=14

[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra stares at the puddle that didn't splash, shrugged his shoulders and says "I can't see past whatever you guys do.  I still see a puddle with rocks.  At any rate, I still remember where the switch is, so give me a second to flip it"

Moving up towards the lever, Aradra orders Shadow to stay by the group.


----------



## jbear

Relic patiently waits for the lever to be triggered once more and the portal to open. When Aradra returns Relic prepares to cast feather fall on the group, and leap into the hole ... he leaps last of course!


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra goes to the upper level in the east and pulls the lever, opening the pit once again.  With the others standing there watching, they see that it is a concentric metal iris that retracts to reveal a dark, 10 foot wide, square hole in stone.     

[sblock=ooc]Relic and Kalinn both have level ups available.
Relic's Feather Fall and Levitate are both "at will" for only himself.  So, he would need to have memorized the spells the normal way to affect others.  On the other hand, you did find 6 potions of levitate last time you were here.[/sblock][sblock=Status]
...96/96 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ lucerne hammer,
...59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ 
...94/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~
101/101 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active
./94/94 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 644 rds ~ Will save disbelieve (1d20+7+2=29) succeeds
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]I'll try to get Kalinn's level up done in the next day or so. Got a lot of RL stuff on the plate from now 'till Wednesday, but I might be able to squeeze it in. I've gotta get Bren leveled as well, but there's no real urgency on him as he's sitting idle.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Returning towards his party, Aradra looks up at the group.  "Let's do this."

[sblock=SK]
FYI, Relic DID in fact memorize Feather Step this morning.  It was one of the main reasons we needed to rest for the night:  LINK
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Ah ha.  There it was.  I thought he might have, but I couldn't find it scrolling back a couple pages.  I didn't go back far enough.  So, if everyone is ready to jump in, what order are you going in?  Relic wanted last.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily shakes the lucerne hammer.  "Back to being moonspear, I am think.  If this is under the ground, thens stabbings is to be better than swingings.  So is we ready?  Goods!"  He jumps down the hole.


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily coaxes his weapon back into its true form.  As with group spells before, everyone must be touching Relic as he casts.  Knowing this, he lays a hand on Shadow, one on Daylily, while the others place their hands on his shoulders.  Casting the feather fall, he gives Daylily the nudge that the spell is ready.

Daylily jumps into the pit.  

Ssshhhllieeeng! Shhhlock! The iris snaps closed on Daylily like a cigar cutter before snapping back open.  The blades, being kind of rusty from years of neglect, don't seem to be as nasty as they would have been in their prime.

[sblock=ooc]Do the rest follow immediately, or waste the active feather fall by being "landed" when the end of the round comes?[/sblock][sblock=Status]...88/96 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ glaive guisarme, Perception (1d20+14=17)
...59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ Perception (1d20+9=24)  Casts Feather Fall
...94/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ can't see through the illusion
101/101 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active
./94/94 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 641 rds ~ Perception (1d20+10=16)

Iris Trap  to hit (1d20+20=22) for  damage (2d6+6=8)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra closes his eyes when he jumps, hoping by not seeing it the illusion would not effect him.  Seeing his Master jump Shadow follows suit.


----------



## Systole

"Ho!  Waitings!  Is trap!"  Daylily tries to catch himself on the wall and bang on the iris so it can't hurt anyone else.[sblock=OOC]Acrobatics, climb (not sure which is best to use) (1d20+4=20, 1d20+8=23) Not sure which was more appropriate, so rolled both.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily tries to catch the wall, but the humid conditions below make it too slippery to get a grip and sends him in a lazy tumble away from one wall towards the opposite one.

[sblock=ooc]missed the DC 25 with either roll.
Waiting on Frost and Relic's actions before posting Aradra and Shadow's results.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*"All in, I suppose . . . this could sting a bit!"*

Kalinn shrugs fatalistically and makes the leap.

_______________






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 7/7 per Day
Level 2: 6/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Since the metal opening didn't bite the archer, wolf or disciple as they jumped in, Relic follows suit, jumping into the deep dark pit.

Falling for more than a round in a slow, drifting fashion, is a weird sensation in the dark.  After a few seconds, the light from above disappears as you continue falling.  Several more seconds later, the party finally comes to the bottom, and keeps going.  Sinking in, they find themselves chest deep in water.  Luckily, the bottom feels like stone instead of mud.  Shadow is able to keep his snout above water, but has to strain his neck to do so.  It's dark. 

[sblock=Aradra and Daylily]
The room is dark.  You are likely to be eaten by a grue.​[/sblock][sblock=Relic and Frost]The walls of the round chamber you are in seem to be just at the edge of your vision.  The room is strangely twisted, ribbed walls seemingly grown from the organic shell of some deep-sea creature. Curving, bone-like structures support the high domed ceiling, and stagnant seawater floods the chamber to chest level. To the northeast, a large portion of this organic growth has collapsed, revealing dark bedrock. Three spherical passages sprout from this room.
The water is murky.




[/sblock]
The water stirs slightly, then Shadow yelps.  Something below the water bites Daylily as Shadow yelps a second time.
[sblock=Relic]You catch a glimpse of the snake like creatures moving under the water.  Electric eels.  They have that name because their tails can shock someone. Kn Nature (1d20+11=14).
Kn Arcana (1d20+11=18) Likely passed through a permanent darkness spell on the way down.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Round 1]Chest deep water, Firm footing imposes:  CRB p.432 and 433.
-2 to slashing/bludgeoning attacks, 1/2 damage.  Piercing melee attacks and damage are normal, movement at 1/2 speed. Ranged weapons take a –2 penalty on attack rolls for every 5 feet of water they pass through.

...85/96 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ glaive guisarme, Perception (1d20+14=17)  Effectively blind
...59/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ Perception (1d20+9=24)
...94/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Perception (1d20+15=28) Effectively blind, felt a swish in the water
...94/101 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active Perception (1d20+15=26) Effectively blind
...94/94 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 639 rds ~ Perception (1d20+10=13)  Doesn't see any of the creatures, the one possible on the far side of Shadow

 ??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ ?? A ~ stealth (1d20+10=29) on Shadow FF attack (1d20+3=20) hits bite (1d6+1=2)
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ ?? B ~ stealth (1d20+10=11) on Shadow FF attack (1d20+3=19) hits damage (1d6+1=5)
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ ?? C ~ stealth (1d20+10=17) on Daylily FF smite (useless) attack (1d20+3=4) fumble
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ ?? D ~ stealth (1d20+10=26) on Daylily  FF attack (1d20+3=22) hits bite (1d6+1=3)
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ ?? E ~ stealth (1d20+10=15) on Frost FF smite attack (1d20+5=16) missed
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ ?? F ~ stealth (1d20+10=24) on Frost FF smite attack (1d20+5=12) missed 
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ ?? G ~ stealth (1d20+10=29) on Aradra FF attack (1d20+3=10) missed
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ ?? H ~ stealth (1d20+10=20) on Aradra FF attack (1d20+3=11) missed
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Realizing the lack of a light source is going to get them killed quickly, Aradra closes his eyes quickly, then opens them, hoping to activate whatever ability that allows him to see in the dark.

Shadow meanwhile, will attempt to bite back at one of the creatures that bit him.  The snout disappears underwater to attack it...
[sblock=Combat]
 Aradra: 
Swift(?): Activate Darkvision Adaptation
Other actions to come depending on what Aradra can see.

Shadow: 
Attack + Concealment >50 hit: 1d20+12=28, 1d100=100, 1d8+1d6+16=24
[/sblock]

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 94/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +15
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (10 Min Remain)

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 40 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 90/100 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 94/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Shadow dives under the water for a second.  When he comes up, he has a snake-like creature in his mouth that wriggles a bit before going limp.

[sblock=ooc]Creature B unconscious.  Since Adaptation doesn't list an activation action type, it would be a standard action. [/sblock][sblock=Aradra]Aradra sees several eels surrounding the party. (Can look at Relic and Frost's map 2 posts above.) Kn Nature (1d20+15=29) Electric Eels.  Shock with their tail.  Breathes air.  Normally needs some dim light.  Oh, these are fiendish electric eels that see in total darkness.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily seems slightly disconcerted by the darkness. "Bite-things! And, uh, this is much dark here!  Is there to be light?"  He waits a moment for any helpful magics that might be forthcoming, and then begins stabbing at the eels.

[sblock=OOC]Crap, I just realized that a glaive-guisarme is a slashing weapon.  However, what Daylily wanted was a thrusting/piercing weapon, which was (I hope) implied by the previous post when Daylily asked for a weapon for stabbing and not swinging.  Any chance of a retcon to a halberd instead of what I stupidly assumed?  Either way, Daylily will hold his action until everyone else has gone and then full attack.  No rage for now.  Feel free to roll for me.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 85/96
CMB: +15 CMD: 27
Fort: +10 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +17 CMD: 29 
Fort: +12 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine glaive-guisarme (+16/+8, 1d10+19, 20x3]
Current Conditions in Effect: PA/FF, Bless
Rage Remaining: 11/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 6
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Electric eels" mutters Relic peering into the water, "all around us! Some spell causing this darkness too... and here I am and I haven't even thought to memorise the light cantrip! Here Daylilly, strike here!" With that the old man wacks at the water where he wishes Daylilly to strike.

[sblock=Actions] Dang ... no light spell. Sorry. 

Feeling a bit useless. Staff vs eel @24X lol: 25=Possible crit crit confirm=12 3 dmg
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 8]

Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 8) Human Wizard 7/Oracle 1
HP: 59/59 
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted 11 
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: 
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +8
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile 0/3 Used; Feather Fall:USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Levitate x2
Level 3: Haste 0/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly
Level 4: Black Tentacles, Summon Monster IV x 2
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (49/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +4; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: No Charge
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 6/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"Eels that can see in the dark as well.  Definatly not of this world. As for light..."

Aradra dives into his backpack, looking for that stone they found earlier that glowed, hoping that the light would allow the group to be at full fighting force.
[sblock=Combat]
 Aradra: 
Standard:Activate Darkvision Adaptation
Move: Retireve Ioun stone from Handy Haversack

Shadow: 
Attack + Concealment >50 hit: 1d20+12=28, 1d100=100, 1d8+1d6+16=24
[/sblock]

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 94/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +15
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (10 Min Remain)

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 40 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 90/100 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 94/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock]

EDIT: Are these still considered Animals for FE purposes SK?  or are they considered outsiders now, due to thier fiendish nature?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]@Morrus; Kalinn's updated to 11 and ready for review. Stat Blocks in posts reflect her level up.[/sblock]

Kalinn moves toward the collapsed portion so that the others can follow her voice. *"There's a ledge this way, you can get out of the water if you wish!"*

As she moves, Kalinn speaks a few simple Draconic syllables as she holds one hand out of the water. *"Gul cha'sid!"* Her hand glows blue for a moment before she plunges it into the inky blackness and manages to brush her fingertips lightly across a slimy back. *"My touch is painful, as well, eh?"*

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to W27 (Drawing AoOs)
Free: Speak after Move
Standard: Cast _Frigid Touch_ Defensively (Concentration (1d20+10=22))
vs. Concealment (>50 Misses) (1d100=59)
ReRoll vs. Concealment (>50 Misses) (1d100=34)
Melee Touch Attack (1d20+12=29)
Damage (4d6=11)
[/sblock]

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 116/116
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

After Aradra gets some light into the air, Shadow and Daylily are able to see, but the movement of everyone has disturbed the water and the light reflecting off the myriad of wavelets make seeing what is underneath difficult.  By the time the light came, the little snakes were too close for a moon spear, so Daylily punches the water with his cestus.  The first time he draws blood, but the second only hit where he thought the water snake was. 

The water snake retaliates, first trying to bite Daylily and missing, the slapping him with its tail.  Daylily finds out why they are called electric eels as he is shocked on the inner thigh.   Shadow yelps as another eel bites him.  

Kalinn's movement through the waters of their home left her open to attack.  One eel slaps her leg with its tail and a jolt of electricity combined with a dark energy shocks her when she normally would simply ignore such a spark.  That water snake then goes after the man in the middle that has been exposed.  While the bite misses, the tail shocks Relic with an evil energy as well.  The two snakes going after the archer miss the nimble human as he twists and turns, stirring up the water even more.

These small eels are a nuisance to our heroes, but a nuisance in great numbers.  Yet, from under an outcropping of rocks below the waterline, something large moves through the water.  Something very large.  A huge morray, 17 feet long or more, strikes out at the wolf.  But, the morray miss times its strike and misses.


[sblock=Combat Round 2]Chest deep water, Firm footing imposes:  CRB p.432 and 433.
-2 to slashing/bludgeoning attacks, 1/2 damage.  Piercing melee attacks  and damage are normal, movement at 1/2 speed. Ranged weapons take a –2  penalty on attack rolls for every 5 feet of water they pass through.
With the light now, 20% concealment for anyone with their head above water attacking an eel underwater.

Fiendish animals are still animals.  So, I would say FE still applies. Not sure where to look that one up.

I am going to say Fury returned to her "glaive-guisarme" form because that is Daylily called moon spear originally and he specifically used the same name this time.  Halberd would still have the penalties anyways because the axe blade only wants to travel along one plane.  Spear or Trident is what you are looking for if you want to spend the time.  Most of the critters are small and any strike will kill them.  With Fury, you are limited to two handed weapons for your size. 

rolling for Daylily on the weekend: Cestus punch (1d20+12=28) hits for damage (1d4+12=16); second punch (1d20+7=17) 2nd concealment (1d100=5) misses
...81/96 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ glaive guisarme,
...55/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ 
...94/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ 
...90/101 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active 
...89/94 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 638 rds ~ 

 16/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel A ~  on Shadow bite (1d20+3=22) hits for damage (1d6+1=4);  touch tail attack (1d20-2=4) fails
-1/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel B ~ unconscious 
1/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel C ~  on Daylily bite Daylily (1d20+3=17) missed; tail slap touch (1d20-2=13) hits for shock (1d6=4)
11/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel D ~ on Daylily  tail slap aoo touch attack (1d20-2=3) miss Frost, bite Frost (1d20+3=8) miss; tail slap touch (1d20-2=-1) fails miserably
17/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel E ~ on Frost tail slap aoo touch attack (1d20-2=5) miss Frost; smite bite (1d20+5=9) fails, smite tail slap touch (1d20+0=9)
17/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel F ~ on Frost tail slap aoo frost touch attack (1d20-2=16) hits for shock (1d6+2=5) smite breaks through!; 5' move attack Relic  smite bite (1d20+5=7) fails, smite tail slap touch (1d20+0=14) hits for shock + smite (1d6+2=4)
17/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel G ~ on Aradra bite (1d20+3=19) misses; tail slap touch (1d20-2=-1)
17/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel H ~ 5' on Aradra bite (1d20+3=9) fails, tail slap touch (1d20-2=3) fails

??/?? ~ AC 2? ~ huge morray eel ~ ff bite Shadow (1d20+15=16) missed
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Shadow bites at the eel in front of his master, hoping to snatch another eel to feast upon.

Aradra, meanwhile, sends the ioun stone spinning around his head, but doesn't move anywhere else for now.
[sblock=Combat]
 Shadow: Bite at AA25 <=20hits 1d20+14=18, 1d8+1d6+18=27, 1d100=45

Aradra:
Standard: put Ioun stone around his head.  No move action.
[/sblock]

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 94/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +15
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (10 Min Remain)

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 40 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 90/100 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 94/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Holdings on, Elder.  I clear these for you."  Daylily continues striking at the eels, but the blasted things continue to avoid him.

[sblock=OOC]Screwed over by concealment: 80-100 is miss due to concealment (1d20+10=23, 1d4+12=15, 1d100=92, 1d20+5=14, 1d4+12=13, 1d100=24).  And by the way, fiendish template doesn't change the creature type (like 'skeletal' or 'vampire' does), so an animal is still an animal.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 85/96
CMB: +15 CMD: 27
Fort: +10 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +17 CMD: 29 
Fort: +12 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine glaive-guisarme (+16/+8, 1d10+19, 20x3]
Current Conditions in Effect: PA/FF, Bless
Rage Remaining: 11/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 6
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn draws her daggers and taps the rage that lurks always within her, and lashes out at those eels closest to her. She spears an eel on each of her daggers, then flicks them off toward the wall behind as she searches for more foes.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: None
Free: Trigger Rage, Draw Daggers
Standard: Attacks (1d20+10=21, 1d20+6=26, 1d20+5=24) (Crit Confirm (Attacks 02, 03) (1d20+6=25, 1d20+5=23)). Damage vs. Eel X26 (3d4+21=32) (Dead), Damage vs. Eel X27 (2d4+22=28) (Dead)

Concealment Rolls (>50% Misses): Concealment Rolls (1d100=10, 1d100=17, 1d100=56), Re-roll Concealment 03 (1d100=40) - All Hits.[/sblock]

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic peers into the rippling chaotic water, making his arcane movements in a slow motion. Four missiles fire forth from his outstretched palm and dive with unerring accuracy at two of the eels leaving a blood trail. Moments later they float to the surface twitching. "A most fastidious situation" mutters Relic trying to wade carefully towards the ledge he can see.

[sblock=Actions]
Cast Magic Missile Defensively 30 vs DC 17 Concentration=Success
1d4+1 dmg to eel C; Minimum 2 dmg and only 1 HP left = dead
3d4+3 dmg vs eel D; 11 dmg = Dead
5 ft step to x26
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 8]

Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 8) Human Wizard 7/Oracle 1
HP: 55/59 
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted 11 
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: 
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +8
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile 1/3 Used; Feather Fall:USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Levitate x2
Level 3: Haste 0/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly
Level 4: Black Tentacles, Summon Monster IV x 2
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (49/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +4; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: No Charge
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 6/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The work is sloppy, splashing around in the water, but the school of eels is quickly diminishing.  Many have gone limp and are bleeding out into the water, or against the wall as Frost's two victims are.  Shadow yelps as the one on his hind quarter gets in another shock.  The other small one still swimming wraps around Aradra's leg and lets loose with a massive jolting shock.  Aradra's legs go wobbly and he sinks a bit in the water, just keeping his nose above the waves.  His arms are slack as if he is not defending himself.  

The huge moray, seeing a easy target, glides a bit in the water before lunging.  Biting the stunned Aradra, he sinks his teeth in deep and hangs on.  The water starts to heat up and boil, while flames surround Aradra's chest and head.
[sblock=Combat round 3]...81/96 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ glaive guisarme and cestus,
...55/59 ~ AC 14 ~ Relic ~ 
...67/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Fort vs. Stun (1d20+9=12) Stunned no action this round, GRAPPLED, Shirt of Immolation vs DC 24 (1d20+10=24) ignites for fire damage (1d6+10=11)
...86/101 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active ~ Gets an AoO along with a regular attack 
...89/94 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 637 rds ~ 

 16/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel A ~  on Shadow bite (1d20+3=15) misses; bite (1d20+3=15) hits for shock (1d6=4)
-1/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel B ~ Drowned DEAD
-3/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel C ~ BLEEDING OUT
-0/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel D ~ BLEEDING OUT
-15/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel E ~ BLEEDING OUT
-11/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel F ~ BLEEDING OUT
-11/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel G ~ BLEEDING OUT
17/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel H ~ 5' on Aradrabite (1d20+3=8) fails, tail slap touch (1d20-2=3) fails; tail slap touch (1d20-2=18) crit crit (1d20-2=17) confirms for shock damage (2d6=9) 

-1/?? ~ AC 25 ~ huge morray eel ~ bite (1d20+15=17) the stunned Aradra for damage (2d8+13=17) grab (1d20+23=40) success
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

_Master, why you no fight back?  Master?  MASTER!!!

_Shadow, realising that the giant eel is hurting his long time fighting compaion, lashes out to bite the giant eel twice.  The first bite sinks in DEEP into the monster's side, but the second one missed due to the blood now blocking Shadow's view.
[sblock=Combat]
 Shadow: Full Round Biting on Giant Eel:
1d20+14=30, 1d100=99, 1d20+7=21, 1d100=71
1 hit for 1d8+1d6+18=29 

Aradra:
Stunned.  
[/sblock]

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 94/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +15
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (10 Min Remain)

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 40 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 90/100 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 94/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Frost wades back into the conflict, moving to finish off the eel that still threatens Aradra before taking on the massive Moray.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to AA27 (roundabout, so no AoO)
Free: None
Standard: Concealment (>80% Misses) (1d100=59); Dagger Attack (1d20+14=29) for Damage (1d4+11=15) (Almost Dead)
[/sblock]

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Hah!  Goods works, Darkchild!  Now I must putting Arradra out of the fire."  Daylily repositions himself and launches a furious attack on the eel.

[sblock=OOC]Move to AB26, which I think gives me flank on the big eel with Shadow.  Draws an AoO from the little eel, which I don't care about.  Burning a round of rage to hit the big eel.

Attack on big eel, includes flank and -2 from water, miss on 81-100 (1d20+20=39, 1d10+24=27, 1d100=97)

...sigh.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 85/96
CMB: +15 CMD: 27
Fort: +10 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +17 CMD: 29 
Fort: +12 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine glaive-guisarme (+16/+8, 1d10+19, 20x3]
Current Conditions in Effect: PA/FF, Bless
Rage Remaining: 10/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 6
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Not seeing any sense in splashing around in the water, and trusting that his companions will make short work of the eels, Relic wades to shore. There he takes the opportunity to draw his wand and cast a protective spell upon himself.

[sblock=Action]
Move to W28
Draw wand and cast Mage Armour on self
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

As the jaws squeeze and tear at Aradra's flesh, he gains his wits back from the jolt he had taken.  This huge moray, having Aradra controlled bites with a second set of teeth, inside the first pair, in an attempt to quickly kill its prey.  The heat of his flaming prey seems to not affect the eel much, as if it was used to such environmental torments.

  The wolf yelps a couple more times as his focus is forward, and attacks are coming at him from the rear. The eel that jolted Aradra tries to go after the approaching barbarian, but misses.  Attacking twice again, the eel is too worn out from his previous work to be effective in its time of need.

[sblock=Combat Round 4]...81/96 ~ AC 18-2 ~ Daylily ~ glaive guisarme and cestus, rage
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 1 hr ~
...32/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~stunned rounds (1d4=1) so wakes up, GRAPPLED, fire damage (1d6+10=16)
...74/101 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active ~ Gets an AoO along with a regular attack 
...89/94 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 636 rds ~ 

 16/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel A ~  on Shadow bite (1d20+3=22) hits for damage (1d6+1=7); tail slap touch +flank (1d20-2+2=13) hits for shock (1d6=5)
-2/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel B ~ Drowned DEAD
-3/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel C ~ Drowned DEAD
-1/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel D ~ Drowned DEAD
-16/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel E ~ Drowned DEAD
-12/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel F ~ Drowned DEAD
-12/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel G ~ Drowned DEAD
2/17 ~ AC 15 ~ electric eel H ~ 5' on Aradra bite AoO (1d20+3=16) at Daylily missed; Bite Daylily (1d20+3=9) missed tail slap touch Daylily (1d20-2=3) missed

-31/?? ~ AC 25 ~ huge moray eel ~ auto bite damage because grappled (2d8+13=21); Gnaw second jaws bite (1d20+15=33) hits for damage (1d8+6=14)[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Shadow, still fighting the giant monster eel to free his master, is able to find the eel's flesh with two bites.

Meanwhile, Aradra reaches for his dagger, attempts to stab at the eel as well.  
[sblock=Combat]
 Shadow: Full Round Biting on Giant Eel:
Looks like both attacks hit: 1d20+14=32, 1d20+7=25, 1d100=81, 1d100=55
1d8+1d6+18=29, 1d8+1d6+18=25 For a total of 54.

Aradra: 
Move: Draw Dagger:
Standard: Attack: 1d20+14=25, 1d100=79, 1d4+4=7
[/sblock]

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 32/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +15
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (10 Min Remain)

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 40 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 90/100 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 74/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

While the moray has been heavily wounded, it still has some fight left in him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Frost finishes off the last of the electric eels with her dagger, leaves it lying in the water and moves to a position to help with the giant moray.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Concealment (>80 Misses);Power Attack (Dagger);Damage (1d100=77, 1d20+14=25, 1d4+11=14)
Free: None
Move: to AB25
[/sblock]

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"RRRAAAAHH!  THIS WATER IS MAKING ME NOT KILL THIS STUPIDS WATER WORM!" 

[sblock=OOC]Sigh again - 80-100=miss (1d20+20=22, 1d10+24=29, 1d100=87, 1d20+12=21, 1d10+24=28, 1d100=94)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 85/96
CMB: +15 CMD: 27
Fort: +10 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +17 CMD: 29 
Fort: +12 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine glaive-guisarme (+16/+8, 1d10+19, 20x3]
Current Conditions in Effect: PA/FF, Bless
Rage Remaining: 11/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 6
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The giant eel is badly wounded, but still hanging on to its prey.  The water around Aradra is getting very hot as bubbles start to fizz around his body.
[sblock=ooc]Still have Relic's action left.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic does what little he can, sending four streaking bolts at the moray eel. The all hit but will it be enough to finish the creature ...

[sblock=OOC]Relic casts magic missile: 12 dmg [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 8]

Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 8) Human Wizard 7/Oracle 1
HP: 55/59 
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted 11 
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: 
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +8
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile 2/3 Used; Feather Fall:USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Levitate x2
Level 3: Haste 0/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly
Level 4: Black Tentacles, Summon Monster IV x 2
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (49/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +4; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: No Charge
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 6/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

With Relic's missiles impacting, the jaws that seized Aradra go slack as the creature slowly drifts to the bottom of the pool.  The flames surrounding Aradra go out.   One lonely eel, seeing all its friends, and its master dead, retreats into the rock outcroppings for safety for itself.  

The water is quite hot, but is no longer being heated further.  Three exits are visible in the dim light.  When Aradra moves around a bit to investigate, it can be seen that the northern and southwestern exits are blocked with fallen rubble and debris just a few feet from the room's archways.  This leaves only going southeast, or back up through the hole in the ceiling.
[sblock=Status]...81/96 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ glaive guisarme and cestus
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 598 rds ~
...32/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~
...74/101 ~ AC 22 ~ Shadow ~ amulet active ~ 
...89/94 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 635 rds ~ 
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Clutching his chest, Aradra whistles over to Shadow to approach.  Pulling out his wand, he gives his wolf companion 3 taps of the wand, allowing the healing energies to pull forth into it.

After wards, Aradra pulls the remaining charges onto himself, and after 7 taps the wand stops pouring out any energy at all.  With a sigh, Aradra throws the wand into the water where it dissolves into nothing, sheaths his dagger, and draws his rod, preparing to cast his spells for this last incursion.
[sblock=Healing]
 Shadow healing: 3d8+3=17

Aradra healing: 7d8+7=36

SK: Will feather step be any use with all this water?  Or is it only Freedom of Movement that will save us now?
[/sblock]

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 68/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +15
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (10 Min Remain)

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 90/100 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus) 
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Feather Step would be useless for dealing with the water.  Freedom of Movement would work.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Petting Shadow's head, Aradra mubles a spell, causing the rod in his hand to glow green.  At once, Shadow's skin seems to take on scales, which Aradra hopes will be helpful in protecting his friend.  

While Relic considers this, Aradra then casts the spell on himself that heightens his senses, hoping that the ambush like they just had would be stopped next time by this advanced hearing.  

Once done with that, Aradra then proceeds to cast a third spell, causing his leg mucsles to bulk up.  He walks around a little bit, ensuring that the 

Once done, Aradra then says "Here is my idea.  Kalinn, you and Shadow are on point.  Followed by myself and Daylily, who with that weapon of his can strike around us.  Relic, you will support us some distance back.  These creatures might down you in a single bite i'm afraid.  We need to be careful however, as I fear our healing abilities are almost all gone."

Realizing that more protection is not a bad thing, Aradra looks over towards Relic and asks "Can you give Shadow the armor spell you mage's use?  The more resistant to blows he can be the better.  You can use my rod to extend the spell if you wish."
[sblock=Actions]
 Cast Barksin with the rod on Shadow
Cast Percieve Clues with the Rod on Aradra.
Ask Relic to give Shadow Mage armor, letting him borrow the rod to cast it if needed.
And Finally, cast long strider on Aradra.  That will hopefully give Aradra some additional movement in this under water enviornment.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Plan]
Shadow and Kalinn at point
Aradra and Daylily right behind.  
10' Back Relic.

With the two highest AC targets out front, followed by the two reach hitters, we should hopefully make it through this without anyone dying.  Aradra sofftens them up, and the other three take them out.

Well, until Dayily runs ahead again...

[/sblock]

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 68/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +20
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (10 Min Remain)

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 90/100 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic obliges with a protective spell upon Shadow. He also agrees to the the proposed formation and falls into step as they proceed down the passageway.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"A fine plan, Aradra. Your experience in the military is showing."

Kalinn moves obligingly to the front of the order, and once the others are situated makes her way down the passage.

_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily shrugs.  "Is fine plannings, sure.  But this time I am want a more pointy kind of moonspear."  He jiggles the weapon until it reforms into a horsechopper, and then smiles his gap-toothed smile.  "Yes, that is being it, I am thinking."


----------



## Satin Knights

Taking the easy exit out of the room, more bony growths support this circular passageway. The concave floor is slippery and uneven, and the water level drops to knee height. The tunnel diverges ahead, although one passageway has completely collapsed. The rocks reflect light with an oily sheen.  Moving ahead, the passage keeps rising until you reach dry tunnel floor.  Ahead, you hear the whimpering and moaning of humans that seem to be in pain.

[sblock=Status]...81/96 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ horsechopper and cestus
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 595 rds ~
...68/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Perceive Clues 70 min, longstrider 70 min ~
...91/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 70min, Mage Armor 599rds ~ amulet active ~ 
...122/127 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 632 rds ~
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra's eyes narrow at the sound of the voices.  However, with nothing in sight of them for now, Aradra simply motions Shadow forward.

[sblock=OOC]
SK, are they clearly human sounding?  Or is there enough of a difference between Skum grunts of pain and Human grunts of pain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]perception (1d20+15=19) Aradra is unsure.  It is likely human as skum seem to croak more than talk.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Holdings a moment.  I am forgettings the magic stick.  We should using it now, I am think."  He seems unconcerned about the moaning.  "Is ready now?  Then we goes."

[sblock=OOC]On Daylily until >90. Then Aradra until >90. Then one tap on Shadow. (1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=7, 1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=9, 1d8+1=7, 1d8+1=8, 1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=7)

So 2 taps on Daylily for +10, then 5 taps on Aradra for +26, then 1 tap on Shadow for 8.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

With everyone now ready to move ahead, Kalinn takes the lead and moves cautiously on toward the moans. 
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Oh, not more prisoners" mutters Relic as he shuffles forward behind the others. "That is the last thing we need..."


----------



## Satin Knights

Kalinn moves up a bit, just out of the range of the ioun torches illumination, and peeks around the corner to see that Relic has hit the nail on the head.  In the dim room, lit by just one crystal on the wall, this half-collapsed room is strewn with the remnants of recent slaughter. Several  villagers lie on the floor here, wounded and dying, entangled in nets and impaled by broken a trident, their cries of pain echo throughout the room. The metallic tinge of blood hangs heavy in the air of the chamber.

[sblock=Status]...91/96 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ horsechopper and cestus
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 586 rds ~
...94/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Perceive Clues 70 min, longstrider 70 min ~
...99/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 70min, Mage Armor 590rds ~ amulet active ~ 
...122/127 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 623 rds ~

 1-2/?? AC 9 ~ a bunch of villagers[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily pokes his head around the corner.  "Aigh, what is this stupid moanings?"  He looks suspiciously at the villagers and brandishes his weapon.  "More trickeries.  There is trap there, I am think.  Or they are the big spider with the worm face, like the Sunchild found.  And this is very ... what is word?  Convenience?  This is very _convenience _that there is so many almost deads and none that is for real deads."  With his weapon still readied in case of a surprise attack, he kicks a stone at the nearest of the villagers.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Just on the verge of moving into the room and entreating the others to help the wounded, Kalinn pauses to see the reaction to Daylily's stone.
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The rock, having been minding its own business for centuries, rolls and tumbles across the floor.  Not being able to see, the rock continues on a path that inertia and the grumpy elf intended.  When it doesn't bounce off one of the injured people, Daylily confirms his suspicion that the people there are not real.  Kalinn sees the illusion not react to the stone, yet it does react to her presence, begging her to come in and help heal the wounded.
[sblock=ooc]
Daylily Will save (1d20+5=19) succeeds
Kalinn Will save (1d20+7=23) succeeds against some kind of illusion
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

The Disciple of Mynhear turns to the others. *"It's a trick - get an axe!"*
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic rustles up behind Kalinn and peers into the room with a frown, taking stock of what trick his companions are talking about. "I don´t have an axe" he replies off handedly. "If it is a trick I would think that going into the room is what the tricker would like to happen, and I would guess going in would be very bad for our health. So we should do the opposite." He points down the corridor. "Go that way for example."


----------



## jackslate45

"And have them sneak up behind us?  No way.

Aradra moves up to take a look at the illusion that Kalinn and Daylily see, drawing his bow in the process.


 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 68/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +20
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (10 Min Remain)

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 90/100 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra moves up cautiously and takes a look with his weapon drawn.  It is hard to tell, but since the prisoners didn't recoil from the sight of a weapon, he is pretty sure the assessment of an illusion is correct.  Relic, with his poor eyesight cannot make out enough to be sure one way or another.  A closer inspection would give him an better answer, but getting closer is exactly contrary to his own advice. 
[sblock=ooc]Aradra Will Save (1d20+6=19) barely succeeds
Relic Will Save  (1d20+9=11) failed[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kalinn nods decisively. "Right. Let's be about it, then." The barbarian princess proceeds cautiously into the room, straining her senses for any clues as to her "real" surroundings. _Hafísbíta_ leaps to her hand as she moves ahead.

[sblock=Actions]Move forward into the room, taking 20 on Perception (for a 34) if possible, if not, rolling a Perception (1d20+14=26).[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Kalinn only gets to the archway of the room before she notices that the wall of rubble behind the illusionary villagers is set to collapse into the room if the villagers are approached.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

"And there it is. A mechanical trap, rather than an ambush. That wall of rubble will collapse should anyone approach the bodies."
_______________





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra shrugs his shoulders, and ignores the wimpering cry for help.  "Well, good thing we caught that trap then.  Shall we?"
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 68/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +20
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (10 Min Remain)

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 90/100 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 3/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Satin Knights

Ignoring the trapped room, Kalinn proceeds to move just ahead of the light around the curving passages in a clockwise fashion.  A branch to the left has collapsed long ago.  The next branch to the right reveals an empty circular room that has some water collected in it at the far end.  The floor of the room slopes down into the water.   The next passage to the right has collapsed as well.  Moving beyond there, Shadow sniffs the air and stops, in a pointer stance, his hair bristling.  Neither the light behind or Frost's short vision reveal what has the wolf irritated.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"I think we are walking in circles" mutters Relic as they troop on through the passage.


----------



## jackslate45

Shadow's stance causes Aradra to immediately stop, knowing that it can't be a good sign. "We got company.  Be on your guard."

Moving forward, bow at the ready, Aradra moves to place the Ioun torch over Shadow's head, so the soldier has a better chance of hitting a target closer to the wolf.  He also uses this oppurtunity to see if can see what has the wolf on edge.
[sblock=Perception]
1d20+20=36
[/sblock]

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 68/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +20
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (8 Min Remain), Perceive Clues (+5 Perception/Sense Motive), Longstrider

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 90/100 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The heavy stomp of of cloven feet and the crack of lobster like claws warns Aradra that ahead, around the bend, another chuul is moving around. The curves of the complex, along with the limited light hides exactly where the creature may be.
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"I think it's another one of those lobster creatures we fought.  Can't see it easily, but I can hear the snipping of it's claws."  Aradra says in a low whisper, after setting the Ioun stone around Shadow's Head.  Shadow goes to immediately scratch at it when Aradra says "No boy, leave it there.  NO!"

The wolf DOES obey him, but Shadow seems to follow it with his eyes the entire time, watching it carefully spin around his head like he is unsure of what to do with it.

[sblock=OOC]
Not Sure if a handle animal check is needed, so here it is:1d20+15=35.  OK that was totally needed...
[/sblock]

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 68/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +20
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (8 Min Remain), Perceive Clues (+5 Perception/Sense Motive), Longstrider

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 90/100 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Well, lets give it something to bite shall we. Once you know where it is exactly, then you can deal with it" mumbles Relic through his beard. He begins a low chanting for a few seconds and a moment later a little devil appears in the passage. In a sulphurous tongue the wizard barks a command, and the little lemure scurries forward around the corner, cowering fearfully as at makes its way around the bend in the passage. "C'mon. Let's see what happens" urges Relic not wanting the devil scout to get too far away.

[sblock=Actions] Relic moves to AC 10 and cast Summon Monster II, summoning an augmented Lemure at Z7. He commands it to scout ahead, but to take care to defend itself should it be attacked by anything.

The Lemure moves forward 20ft and tries to spot anything around the bend in total defense. 
Lemure (Darkvision)
*AC* 14 (18), touch 10 (14), flat-footed 14 (18) (+4 natural)
*hp* 17 (2d10+6)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +3, *Will* +0
*DR *5/good or silver; *Immune *fire, mind-affecting effects, poison; *Resist *acid 10, cold 10
[h=4]OFFENSE[/h]*Speed* 20 ft.

*Melee* 2 claws +4 (1d4+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily steps back, surprised at the devil's appearance.  He shoots a dubious look at Relic, but then steps up behind Kailinn and prepares himself for the battle ahead.

[sblock=OOC]Readying an attack with Lunge for 15' reach total.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

When Relic points which way to go, the devil marches forward slowly around the bend and out of the vision of Relic and Frost. It slurps and sloshes as it trudges forward. Shortly, it can be heard squealing.  Apparently it has found something on its travels, and not so far away.  The squealing stops abruptly.

[sblock=Combat Round 1] A lemure has INT 0.  So, it went forward without tactics.
...91/96 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ horsechopper and cestus
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 583 rds ~
...94/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Perceive Clues 70 min, longstrider 70 min ~
...99/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 70min, Mage Armor 587rds ~ amulet active ~ 
...122/127 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 620 rds ~
.....-2/13 ~ AC 14 ~ Summoned Lemure ~ double moved, poof

..85/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul A  attack (1d20+14=18) hits for damage (2d6+7=15)[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] The lemure was not meant to double move. It was meant to move and go into total defence, trying to spot what was just around the corner. It should have gone to W6 to scout. Do I not have control over the creatures summoned? Also, it has DR 5, unless the chuul is a good chuul, or holding a silver weapon ;P It is also augmented, so it has 17 HPs not 13. So it will still have 7 hps left, even if it disobeyed Relic's instructions. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]The INT --, and the "unthinking waves of filth and diabolical flesh." from the description led me to the conclusion that it would simply attack without using any tactics. If it has an INT score of 1 or 2, you get "handle animal" type control and commands.  A higher INT, you get to command it if you speak its language. If you don't speak it's language, you point at something and it attacks that.  So, a small earth elemental would have done exactly what you told it to.  This one just wasn't smart enough.

But, you are right that it would have more hit points and the DR too.  The Chuul's automatic Grab attempt Grab (1d20+19=36) succeeds, to generate constrict damage of damage (2d6+7=12) - 5 DR still uses up his last 7 hp, resulting in him still going poof. [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic looks at Daylily sheepishly. He sighs after the splat is heard around the corner. "Sorry. I thought it would be useful to call a creature that can see in the dark. In hindsight it would have been better to summon a creature that would listen to instructions. In any case, from the sounds there is indeed something unfriendly around that bend. I would say it is probably hiding next to where you see the devil's body ... which I imagine will remain in this plane for a few moments longer at least. C'mon ... let's go take a look. No point waiting here all day!"


----------



## Systole

Daylily nods and begins creeping up quietly, weapon at the ready.  [sblock=OOC]Stealth (1d20+13=21)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra nods toward the wolf, ordering the wolf forward.  He moves to follow.

[sblock=OOC]
are we in acutaly combat?  Or more like psudo combat?

[/sblock]

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 68/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +20
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (8 Min Remain), Perceive Clues (+5 Perception/Sense Motive), Longstrider

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 90/100 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Combat round counting.  The lemure went up and attacked, then went poof.[/sblock]

Daylily presses against the inner wall and peeks around the corner to see where his quarry is.  Needing some light, he cannot make out where it is until the wolf come trotting up with the funny rock swimming around his head.  The light from the ioun stone pans across the curved hallway to reveal a chuul standing there with bloody claws.  Between the blood dripping from its claws, the light invading its dark cavernous home and the wolf staring at it, the beast knows that it has a fight coming.  It does not seem that the creature has seen Daylily behind the rough edges and curve of the wall.

[sblock=Combat round 1]Only Daylily and Shadow can see the orange section of the map.  The wall is blocking all but the outer foot of the creature for Aradra.
...91/96 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ horsechopper and cestus, Sneak ~ Stealth 21, Sense Motive (1d20+0=3) 
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 583 rds ~
...94/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 110 min, Perceive Clues 70 min, longstrider 70 min ~ command Shadow forward, moves himself, std available
...99/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 70min, Mage Armor 587rds ~ amulet active ~  moved, std available
...122/127 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 620 rds ~
.....-2/13 ~ AC 14 ~ Summoned Lemure ~ double moved, poof

..85/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul  ~ killed lemure Perception vs. Stealth (1d20+19=24)[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[section]

Kalinn moves up to a point just behind and to the left of Shadow, hoping to draw the Chuul's attention to the opposite side of the hallway from Daylily. She readies an attack in case the creature charges her.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]Readied Attack (1d20+15=18, 1d20+10=27), Damage (2d6+14=24, 2d6+14=18)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Kalinn is going to Y5 or AB6?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, Y5[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra nocks an arrow, and Shadow continues to growl.  Both seem to wait on the creature advancing, although Aradra still cannot actually see it yet.

[sblock=OOC]
Ready an Arrow if the Chuul advances to within 30 ' of Aradra and within Aradra's line of sight 1d20+16=23, 1d8+10=13

Shadow attack with lunge if it get's within Lunge distance: 1d20+12=19, 1d8+1d6+16=22
[/sblock]

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 68/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +20
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (8 Min Remain), Perceive Clues (+5 Perception/Sense Motive), Longstrider

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 90/100 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily grins in the shadows, and makes ready to gut the beast as soon as it draws near.
[sblock=OOC]Ready attack with Lunge and rage.  Lunge/rage on chuul (1d20+20=38, 1d10+24=30)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 85/96
CMB: +15 CMD: 27
Fort: +10 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +17 CMD: 29 
Fort: +12 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine glaive-guisarme (+20/+12, 1d10+24, 20x3]
Current Conditions in Effect: PA/FF, Lunge, Rage
Rage Remaining: 11/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 6
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Instead of charging down the corridor, the chuul grabs a small boulder from the floor with it's lobster like claws and overhands it down the cavern towards Kalinn.  The barely glancing blow coming from outside of the misty haze that obscures her sight does nothing to her.

[sblock=Combat Round 2]Vision: Shadow sees the creature in the orange section.
Kalinn is limited by the island curse to not even seeing it yet.
Daylily and Aradra can lean out of their squares to see the chuul.  Otherwise them and it are just covered by the curved wall.

...91/96 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ horsechopper and cestus ~ Stealth 21
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 582 rds ~ (still has a full action from round 1 also)
...94/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 110 min, Perceive Clues 70 min, longstrider 70 min ~
...99/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 70min, Mage Armor 586rds ~ amulet active ~
...122/127 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 619 rds ~

..85/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul  ~ thrown rock at Frost (1d20+9=15) misses[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

"Shadow, advance a bit.  Keep the guard up."  Aradra says, knowing that Daylily's reach is much greater than the wolf's.

_If this monster wants to keep farther away, let us see if he likes a barrage of arrows.   _With the benefit of his darkvision, Aradra takes aim and opens fire.
[sblock=Attack]
Aradra:
5' step to AA6
Full Round Attack + 13 / + 13 / + 8 1st shot deals double. 

1d20+13=22, 1d20+13=14, 1d20+8=15
1 hit, but it is the many shot hit, so 2d8+18=31

Shadow will advance one and stay on the defensive.
[/sblock]

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 68/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +20
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +18/+13 1d8+ 3 or +13/+13/+8 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (8 Min Remain), Perceive Clues (+5 Perception/Sense Motive), Longstrider

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 90/100 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/+5 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;
 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Systole

Daylily frowns.  "Do not moving, Darkchild," he whispers.  "The tall-spider is trying to make us go close, so there is probably ambush from the rights.  But Arrdara will winning a shooting battle."
[sblock=OOC]Ready attack with Lunge and rage. Please roll for me if needed.  Daylily will wait this one out, as he thinks the chuul is trying to bait us into a trap/ambush.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 85/96
CMB: +15 CMD: 27
Fort: +10 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +17 CMD: 29 
Fort: +12 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine glaive-guisarme (+20/+12, 1d10+24, 20x3]
Current Conditions in Effect: PA/FF, Lunge, Rage
Rage Remaining: 11/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 6
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[section]

Kalinn sighs in frustration and peers into the mist ahead. "Moving . . . who's moving? Curse this wretched island, I can't see a thing!"​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]Hold position, keep attack readied.

Readied Attack (1d20+15=18, 1d20+10=27), Damage (2d6+14=24, 2d6+14=18)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic inches forward a little more, gripping his staff nervously. He rests his wrinkled hand very lightly upon Aradra's shoulder so as not to startle him. "The Wind with your fletch" he prays.

Move to AB6 and cast Guidance on Aradra.


----------



## Satin Knights

Having been stuck with two arrows, and seeing the group that is out numbering him, the chuul grabs another bolder and tactically retreats into the darkness around the bend. Once in the darkness, it bellows out a deep moan that reverberates through the chamber.

Apparentlyly lobster shells aren't the quietest of skins, as Daylily's suspicions are confirmed by a couple of crackling noises just ahead and to the right.

[sblock=Combat round 3]...91/96 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ horsechopper and cestus ~ Stealth 21
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 581 rds ~ 
...94/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 110 min, Perceive Clues 70 min, longstrider 70 min ~
...99/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 70min, Mage Armor 585rds ~ amulet active ~
...122/127 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 618 rds ~

..54/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul  ~ move action to picked up rock and move action to retreat
?? Friends of his? stealth (1d20+9=16, 1d20+9=25, 1d20+9=12)  I don't even have to roll to see if you guys notice that.

[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"Is maybe good times for the not real magics of ... seeing differently?" Daylily says, obviously struggling to explain the word 'illusion.'


----------



## jackslate45

"Use our enemies tactics against them.  Good thinking Daylily." Aradra whispers

Looking towards Relic Aradra raises an eyebrow,  whispering "Can we get an image of all of us running into the room?  Most likely they will waste thier ambush attacking us, so make all of us hit the ground dead. When they investigate, we strike back."


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock=Strategy]
I took a look at Relic's spells, and it looks like he did not prepare Silent Image this time.  And I don't feel comfortable using his Bonded Object 1xday spell on silent image without @_*jbear*_ consent.  

We know an ambush is definatly comming, but if it is ranged or melee I am not sure. I wouldn't be surprised to see 1 or more creatures right behind the curve of the cave, ready to grapple the first thing it hits.  Given that is what happend last time with these creatures.

Relic has 2 SM4's at his disposal.  If he summons something (Pouncing Lion sounds fun right now), hopefully it won't die in a single hit.  That will use up all the ranged attacks or the grapple, and the rest of us can move into the room to attack the rest of the creatures.

I just don't want this combat to stay at the stand off it is right now...
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic mutters something into his beard for a few moments, and with a wave of his rod a muscled humanoid with the head of a hound surges into being. A sense of purity and good floods the hallway. He looks to the wizard for instructions with its bright eyes. "Around the corner evil enemies hide, waiting to attack us. Discover them, approach them with caution until you know where they are. Tell me what you find." Relic orders in the native tongue of the celestial being.

The archon turns towards where the chuul hides and  fearlessly moves forward a short distance, peering into the darkness to detect any evil presence. 

[sblock=Actions] Summon Monster IV with Rod of Lesser extend (16 rounds) to summon a Hound Archon
Archon moves to W5 and detects evil, especially looking at the area that opens to the right. It will hopefully straight away tell Relic what it detects (Intelligence 10). Will maintain for up to three rounds if nothing happens in that time to discern exact locations. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The hound moves forward carefully and past where Relic had expected.  It responds nearly instantly [sblock=Relic] _"One that way and three right here."_ [/sblock]Pointing with gestures that are just barely on the edge of Relic's vision field. The hound takes a defensive posture, raising its greatsword.

With another outsider walking up and looking right at them, the chuul are annoyed that their ambush has failed.  They pour forth from the side chamber, finding that their size is working against them significantly in this endeavor.  As the lobster-like beast swings his claw, the hound archon defends himself with a heavy stroke of his blade.  While sinking deep, this is not enough to deter the chuul's attack.  Grabbing the smaller hound, it crushes with its massive claw, but the warrior seems mostly unfazed by the attack.  A second chuul comes out of the side passage and strikes with a claw as well.  

The archon, although grappled by these beasts, still has plenty of fight left in him.
[sblock=Aradra]You see that the one shot with arrows returns once the melee starts.  2 others came from the side.  You don't speak celestial, so you don't know what the archon reported.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Round 4]Relic: A lesser rod only handles spells up to third level, so the archon only has 8 rounds.  Where you indicated gave him sight on the first to the right, and another 5' step gave him full view of the room.  Better than spending 3 rounds in each direction with detect evil if he could just eyeball it.  As a summons, he never dies, so he doesn't mind the direct approach.  And you didn't specifically tell him to use the Detect Evil SLA.  Just cautiously find the evil ones. 
...91/96 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily ~ horsechopper and cestus ~ Stealth 21
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 580 rds ~ 
...94/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 110 min, Perceive Clues 70 min, longstrider 70 min ~
...99/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 70min, Mage Armor 584rds ~ amulet active ~
...122/127 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 617 rds ~
....41/51 ~ AC 19+2 ~ Hound Archon 8 rounds ~ moved, readied strike Readied power attack (1d20+9=23) hits for augmented power attack damage (2d6+15=23)

..54/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul A  ~ moved Will save (1d20+9=19) succeeds
..62/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul B  ~ move 25, claw claw (1d20+14=25) for damage (2d6+7=16) + Grab attempt (1d20+19=22) succeeds for constrict damage (2d6+7=14) will save (1d20+9=23) succeeds
..85/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul C  ~ move and  claw attack (1d20+14=20) hits for damage (2d6+7=14)  will save (1d20+9=14) failed Aura of Menace negated attack
..85/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul D  ~ boxed in will save (1d20+9=19) succeeds
Edit: Aura of Menace and Magic Circle vs Evil did negate the 2nd Chuul's attack. [/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic translates what the archon told him immediately to the group. "Three to the right, and one up ahead, probably the one that has been throwing rocks at us." He hustles forward a little so he can see what is going on and gauge how well his celestial ally is faring in the fight. He breathes a sigh of relief to see he remains intact, although in a bad position, grasped in the claw of the chuul. "Fight them with all you have!" he calls. 

Turn continued after I ask a few questions ...

[sblock=OOC] Sorry, I didn't realise the limitation of the Rod. 8 rounds is plenty given that I didn't have to waste 3 detecting their presence!  

Question: Are the chuul affected by the archon's Aura of Menace? or its Magic Circle vs Evil? Am I right thinking they are constant effects that surround the archon? If the chuuls are evil wouldn't the AC of the Archon be 21, so the second chuul may have missed (The radius of this affect is 10ft so anyone going up into melee will benefit from this as well). If they are affected by the  Aura of menace then they would all receive -2 to their attacks, AC, and saves also.

Relic's turn so far:
Move: to Z5 [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 9]

Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 8) Human Wizard 7/Oracle 1
HP: 64/68 
AC: 14 (18) Touch 14 (18) FlatFooted 11 (15)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armor
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +9
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile 2/3 Used; Feather Fall:USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II: USED, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Levitate x2
Level 3: Haste 0/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly
Level 4: Black Tentacles, Summon Monster IV 1/2 USED
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (49/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +5; 1d6+1 dmg Charged: No Charge
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 6/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Yes, both the Aura of Menace and Magic Circle vs. Evil worked against Chuul C.  The other chuul made their saves, so are only affected by the circle.  I am not used to running archons, so I missed both of them.  With his DR, that hound gets to be a tough bugger.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC]I have been reading about being grappled. The archon can't attack with a two handed sword while grappled right? SO his only option is to try and escape the grapple or bite? Or could the archon use its teleport ability to teleport out of the grapple nearby? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[section]

As soon as she hears the old Wizard's warnings, Kalinn speaks a few arcane words in Draconic. Each of her allies feels themselves fill with energy, their reactions quickening.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]Cast _Haste_. Should get everyone (including the Archon), granting +1 Attack, AC and Reflex Save and an additional attack each round at full bonus. And +30' Speed.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 111/116
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 27
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

With the enhanced speed brought on by his friend's spell, Shadow and Aradra move with terrifying speed.  Shadow, who seems to be able to use the full use of his bite to target the creature closes to the party, bites at the monster 3 times, only connecting once.

Aradra, his bow's infinite ammo ability really showing it's true power, takes out the one grappiling the Archon with four arrows, thanks to the archon's attack.  He then turns his final arrow to the closest creature, but is unable to repeat his luck.
[sblock=Attack]
Shadow: 5' step closer, then full round Attack w/lunge. 1d20+13=27, 1d20+11=12, 1d20+6=12.
1d8+1d6+16=21
Aradra: Rolling these indivudal, because order matters.  RS/DA/CS
First attack(PBS/MS): On the one grappling Archon (within 30') 1d20+15=32, 2d8+20=31
Second Attack(PBS):1d20+15=32, 1d8+10=17
Third Attack: 1d20+15=28, 1d8+10=17
Third attack drops it.
Fourth Attack(PBS): Against closest Target(Same as Shadow's): 1d20+10=19, 1d8+10=12 Missed.

[/sblock]

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 68/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +20
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +19/+19/+14 1d8+ 3 or +14/+14/+14/+9 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (8 Min Remain), Perceive Clues (+5 Perception/Sense Motive), Longstrider, Haste

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 90/100 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+13/+11/+6 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;Haste
 [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

The celestial hound dropped back to the ground as Ardra's arrows pierced the thick carapace of the chuul, and the tentacles that held him fell limp. Under the effect of Kalinn's magic the archon made a series of blistering attacks upon the nearest chuul with his greatsword.

Relic meanwhile voices a prayer to the Wind to bless him and his allies, tipping the scales in their favour.

[sblock=Actions]
augmented Archon full attack with Power Attk and Haste vs non-dead Chuul
1d20+11=27; 1d20+11=13; 1d20+6=17 1 hit for 2d6+9= 17 dmg 
NB: I couldn't work out how the Archon's first atk dealt +15 dmg; Did he use Smite? He can only do that once correct?

Relic casts Bless
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 9]

Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 8) Human Wizard 7/Oracle 1
HP: 64/68 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (19) FlatFooted 11 (15)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armor; Haste, Bless
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 (+5) Will: +9
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile 2/3 Used; Feather Fall:USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II: USED, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility; Levitate x2
Level 3: Haste 0/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly
Level 4: Black Tentacles, Summon Monster IV 1/2 USED
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 2/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (49/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +5 (+6); 1d6+1 dmg Charged: No Charge
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 6/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra's arrows weaken the chuul holding the hound just enough that it cannot keep its grip.  Even the strain of trying causes his wounds to bleed more, and the creature falls unconscious.

Daylily circles around the wolf that stepped in his way and then brings the horse chopper around in a hefty slice.  A high pitched squeal comes out of the tall, armored spider, but it continues to stand.

Retaliating against the only one in reach, the chuul cannot muster enough reserves to get either of its massive claws through the hound's defenses.

  The first chuul makes his way back to the fray, and he is able to land a solid blow on the hound, and grabbing him in a massive lobster like claw and crushing him.

[sblock=Combat Round 5]Since Systole is busy weekends, I used his readied rolls.  The hound couldn't use a 2 handed weapon while grappled, but that resolved itself temporarily.  And summoned creatures cannot use their teleport abilities (most of the time).  I miscounted the strength damage for the hound before.  It should be +12 damage.  6 for 19 strength and 2 handed weapon, and another 6 for power attack. No smite.
Bless for the good guys, as well as Haste.
...91/96 ~ AC 18-2+1 ~ Daylily ~ rage ~ horsechopper and cestus ~ 
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4+1 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 579 rds ~ 
...94/96 ~ AC 21+1 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 110 min, Perceive Clues 70 min, longstrider 70 min ~
...99/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4+1 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 70min, Mage Armor 583rds ~ amulet active ~
...122/127 ~ AC 27+1 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 616 rds ~
....29/51 ~ AC 19+2+1 ~ Hound Archon 7 rounds ~ GRAPPLED

..54/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul A  ~ moved 10' and claw attack (1d20+14=26) hits for damage (2d6+7=17); grab attempt (1d20+19=34) plus Constrict damage (2d6+7=15) GRAPPLING the hound
..-1/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul B  ~ unconscious
..14/85 ~ AC 22-2 ~ Chuul C  ~ failed Aura of Menace claw attack-menace (1d20+14-2=14) missed, 2nd claw attack - menace (1d20+14-2=19) missed
..85/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul D  ~ boxed in  succeeds 

[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

"AHAHA! WHO OUTED THE SMART OF YOU NOW, TALL-SPIDERS!?  *DAYLILY OF FALSHENAYA CLAN!*"

[sblock=OOC]Lunge + Rage + Horsechopper Death Blossom Haste/Bless/Lunge/PA/FF (1d20+22=26, 1d10+24=25, 1d20+19=32, 1d10+24=26, 1d20+14=20, 1d10+24=25) Starting on the one holding the archon the more dead one, additional attack going to the other one in range.  

I am sad because my test rolls were much better.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 85/96
CMB: +15 CMD: 27
Fort: +10 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +17 CMD: 29 
Fort: +12 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine horsechopper (+20/+12, 1d10+24, 20x3]
Current Conditions in Effect: PA/FF, Lunge, Rage, Haste, Bless
Rage Remaining: 10/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 6
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

As soon as the heavily wounded one falls, another steps up in his place.  Finally getting his chance, he too goes after the only one close enough.  The celestial fortitude of the hound negates most of the damage from the newcomer, but he is still trapped in the grip of the first.

[sblock=Combat mid round 5]Bless for the good guys, as well as Haste.
...91/96 ~ AC 18-2+1 ~ Daylily ~ rage ~ horsechopper and cestus ~ 
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4+1 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 579 rds ~ 
...94/96 ~ AC 21+1 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 110 min, Perceive Clues 70 min, longstrider 70 min ~
...99/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4+1 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 70min, Mage Armor 583rds ~ amulet active ~
...122/127 ~ AC 27+1 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 616 rds ~
....27/51 ~ AC 19+2+1 ~ Hound Archon 7 rounds ~ GRAPPLED

..*9*/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul A  ~ moved 10' and claw attack (1d20+14=26) hits for damage (2d6+7=17); grab attempt (1d20+19=34) plus Constrict damage (2d6+7=15) GRAPPLING the hound
..-1/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul B  ~ unconscious
..-12/85 ~ AC 22-2 ~ Chuul C  ~ unconscious failed Aura of Menace claw attack-menace (1d20+14-2=14) missed, 2nd claw attack - menace (1d20+14-2=19) missed
..85/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul D  ~ claw attack on hound (1d20+14=29) fits for damage (2d6+7=12)
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

In a blur of speed and power, Shadow tears at the arrival of the lastest monster.  Biting first at each of the creatures legs, the mosnter keels over long enough for the wolf to bite at the creature's throat.  The jaws bite into the neck of the creature, bringing down.

Aradra, meanwhile, seems to have finally gotten used to his bow's abilities.  The 5 arrows fired from the bow connect with the almost dead creature, finally freeing the hound from the grip of the monster.
[sblock=Attack]
Shadow: Full round Attack w/lunge on New One.
1d20+14=24, 1d20+12=31, 1d20+7=27
Crit Confirm: 1d20+7=23
4d8+4d6+64 total (Since it has no DR...)
4d8+4d6+64=88.  And down it goes.

Aradra: 
Full Round attack for the lone guy left.  I hit it once and I knock it unconscious...And I hit it with 5 arrows.
1d20+16=22, 1d20+16=34, 1d20+16=33, 1d20+11=21

Minimum damage is 55 points of damage, so I am not going to bother rolling.
[/sblock]

 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 94/96
 CMB: +12 CMD: 28
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +20
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +20/+20/+15 1d8+ 3 or +15/+15/+15/+10 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (8 Min Remain), Perceive Clues (+5 Perception/Sense Motive), Longstrider, Haste

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 90/100 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
 Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +14
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+14/+12/+7 1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; Lunge;Haste
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

After the last two fall, the hound relaxes his stance and looks towards Relic for more instructions.

[sblock=ooc]Fight over. Aradra leveled half way through that fight and has started his paperwork.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Well done!" Relic exclaims as the hound remains intact after the thrashing from the Chuuls. "Well, while you are here we should make use of your presence. Let's hurry ahead. You can lead the way. Attack anything evil and let us know about any hazards or dangers you might come across. We will follow behind" The old wizard naturally lapsed back into common, but the archon is able to understand in any case. When Relic points his staff at the main passage the hound responds by turning and making its way forward. Relic hurries along behind him as quickly as he can. "Come on. Keep up! Our friend will only be here for a few more moments. Better he walk into any other traps than us!"
[sblock=[/COLOR]OOC] The other corridor looks like it is heading backwards, so going to go forwards. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Before the group moves on, Aradra takes a quick look into the room the Chuul were in, confirming that there was nothing of interest. 


 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 103/105
 CMB: +13 CMD: 29
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +21
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +19/+14/+9 1d8+ 3 or +14/+14/+9/+4 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (8 Min Remain), Perceive Clues (+5 Perception/Sense Motive), Longstrider

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 100/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
Level 3 Spells: Empty Slot
 Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]

 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +16
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5  1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The hound nods and starts down the corridor.  He is quickly out of the vision range of Relic and Kalinn as he moves off into the dark.  

Aradra steps over and around the unconscious bodies to look into the side chamber, and seems to have found the chuuls' trophy room.  A quick look from the entrance reveals some weapons and armor pinned up on the walls, along with a skeleton.

[sblock=Combat round 6]Not in combat, but still counting out the time in case you trigger the next one.
8 rds Bless for the good guys, as well as 6 rds Haste.
...91/96 ~ AC 18-2+1 ~ Daylily ~ rage ~ horsechopper and cestus ~ 
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4+1 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 578 rds ~ 
...94/96 ~ AC 21+1 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 110 min, Perceive Clues 70 min, longstrider 70 min ~
...99/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4+1 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 70min, Mage Armor 582rds ~ amulet active ~
...122/127 ~ AC 27+1 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 615 rds ~
....27/51 ~ AC 19+2+1 ~ Hound Archon 6 rounds ~ Moved

..*-39*/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul A  ~ DEAD
..-2/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul B  ~ unconscious
..-13/85 ~ AC 22-2 ~ Chuul C  ~ unconscious failed Aura of Menace claw attack-menace (1d20+14-2=14) missed, 2nd claw attack - menace (1d20+14-2=19) missed
..-3/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul D  ~ unconscious
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily chuffs irritably and climbs over the pile of dead and near-dead chuul.  "Everything in this stupids place is traps or ambushes or the fake magics.  Is you okay, Elder Storyteller?  Yes?  We shoulds looking into the side room, and then to find the Big Prisoner and make him much dead.  There is still need for be much careful, though."

[sblock=OOC]Dropping rage (yay for no fatigue no more).  Looking through loots briefly, then moving on.

BTW [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] , damage from the amulet isn't multiplied on a crit.  I don't think d6 made the difference on that roll, though.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra, bow still drawn, moves quickly to inspect what itmes are left by the dead creatures.
[sblock=oopsie]


Systole said:


> BTW [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] , damage from the amulet isn't multiplied on a crit.  I don't think d6 made the difference on that roll, though.[/sblock]



I forgot in the excitement of a wolf killing a Chuul to do that.  Aradra would have shifted one of his arrows on to it if it still stood.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

jbear said:
			
		

> Relic hurries along behind him as quickly as he can.





Relic does not wait to check the room. He instead hurries along behind the archon.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[section]

Kalinn trails along after Relic, but slowly, trying to keep both halves of the party in her limited sight.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 111/116
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 27
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Seeing that Relic is forging ahead, Aradra sighs.  Turning to Daylily he says "Elder Storyteller chose to go ahead without us.  Let's make sure that is not his last choice."


[sblock=OOC]
Not even going to have a chance to look at the loot?  Hopefully we won't need it.

FYI, is anyone else having problems posting on the website?  I have no issues from my phone, but every time I try and quote something on the website a blank box comes up with no text box.

EDIT: It looks like where I work is trying to disable psp forums in Internet Explorer.  I posted from Firefox with no issue...

And yes I know IE is bad, but company standards > personal preference.
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The hound is moving rather swiftly, but no noise of battle have come from his direction yet.  The old man is quite spry, chasing after his temporary ally.  Shadow, seeing elder run off in front of everyone chases after him.  _{{Elder not have metal claws.  Elder need guarding.}}
_
Daylily looks around and sees a couple skins of metal, an pelt cut in the shape of a cloak, a chest with yellow and greyish white metals and several weapons stuck up on the wall in glorious poses. The skeleton pinned to the wall shows no concern for the visitor.  It is wearing a belt of interlocking black and grey-white metals.

When the wolf bounded off, Daylily got suddenly left in the dark.

[sblock=semi-combat round 7]Not in combat, but still counting out the time in case you trigger the next one.
7 rds Bless for the good guys, as well as 5 rds Haste.
...91/96 ~ AC 18-2+1 ~ Daylily ~ rage ~ horsechopper and cestus ~ 
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4+1 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 577 rds ~ 
...94/96 ~ AC 21+1 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 110 min, Perceive Clues 70 min, longstrider 70 min ~
...99/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4+1 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 70min, Mage Armor 581rds ~ amulet active ~
...122/127 ~ AC 27+1 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 614 rds ~
....27/51 ~ AC 19+2+1 ~ Hound Archon 5 rounds ~ double Moved

..*-39*/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul A  ~ still DEAD
..-3/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul B  ~ unconscious and bleeding out
..-14/85 ~ AC 22-2 ~ Chuul C  ~ unconscious and bleeding out
..-4/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul D  ~ unconscious and bleeding out
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic continues on behind the archon, ears straining for sounds of conflict. He does however take the time to cast an invisibilty spell upon himself with his magical rod, just in case his brash advance ends up 's Creek. 

[sblock=Actions] Move up along the corridor and cast Invisibility using Rod of Lesser Extend (16 mins duration) so that I don't get slaughtered if I walk into something dangerous.

Perception=13[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 9]

Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 8) Human Wizard 7/Oracle 1
HP: 64/68 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (19) FlatFooted 11 (15)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armor; Haste, Bless; Invisibility
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 (+5) Will: +9
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile 2/3 Used; Feather Fall:USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II: USED, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility: ACTIVE; Levitate x2
Level 3: Haste 0/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly
Level 4: Black Tentacles, Summon Monster IV 1/2 USED
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 2/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (49/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +5 (+6); 1d6+1 dmg Charged: No Charge
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 6/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[section]

Kalinn moves more quickly now, in order to keep Relic and his hound in sight. "OK, my friends. We can come back in a moment and look over the loot there. The old man's pushing on ahead, and he might need our help!"​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Move ahead after Relic, to a position 5' behind him. Taking 10 on Perception, for a 20.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 111/116
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 27
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily lets out an explosive curse in his native tongue and hurries off after Relic, pushing past him to take a position a few feet in front of the wizard.


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra stalls long enough to let the elf past him, and then sprints after the elf, setting up just behind the elf.


----------



## Satin Knights

Elder is running along beside Shadow, chasing stranger.  Elder barks and growls a bit, and then disappears.  
Kalinn rounds the bend, running up to Shadow and bumps into the back of Relic.  
Then the wild elf comes sprinting through.  Again, Relic is jostled as Daylily does not see him as he passes.  
Aradra is trying to keep up, but sprinting as fast a barbarian in enchanted boots is not working well for him.  

Ahead, a bit of splashing can be heard between the repeated clanks of metal on stone.
[sblock=Semi-combat round 8]Not in combat, but still counting out the time in case you trigger the next one.
6 rds Bless for the good guys, as well as 4 rds Haste.
...91/96 ~ AC 18-2+1 ~ Daylily ~ rage ~ horsechopper and cestus ~ 
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4+1 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 576 rds ~ 
...94/96 ~ AC 21+1 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 109 min, Perceive Clues 69 min, longstrider 69 min ~
...99/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4+1 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 69min, Mage Armor 580rds ~ amulet active ~
...122/127 ~ AC 27+1 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 613 rds ~
....27/51 ~ AC 19+2+1 ~ Hound Archon 4 rounds ~ double Moved

..*-39*/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul A  ~ still DEAD
..-4/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul B  ~ unconscious and bleeding out
..-15/85 ~ AC 22-2 ~ Chuul C  ~ unconscious and bleeding out
..-5/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul D  ~ unconscious and bleeding out
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra keeps to the back, making sure nothing comes from behind,  while Shadow stays with Daylily, being unable to see Relic.


----------



## Systole

Daylily keeps a half watch over his shoulder, trying to stay ten feet of Relic, wherever he's planning on running off to.


----------



## jbear

"Sorry folks" announces Relic, "Perhaps my instructions for our celestial ally were ill advised. It seems he has run quite far ahead. Hopefully he will make a nuisance of himself before he disappears. I was planning on keeping safe myself if it is any consolation. I can take a peek if you like and then return to you. I promise not to engage the enemy. As you can see ... it is quite difficult to detect me ... well not while I am talking of course. But I also promise not to talk."


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra pauses before his reply.  "Allright, we will follow at a distance.  Try your best to stay as quiet as possible.  We need a count of what is ahead of us.  Have you companion retreat once they have engaged him, and right into another ambush, but only if you can alert him quietly."


----------



## Satin Knights

Once the wolf moves a little more forward, the next alcove chamber is illuminated.  Empty, and with parts of the walls crumbling in, the nothing of notice comes out of this chamber to attack.  

After he stops talking, presumably Relic moves on into the darkness ahead of the pack.  Beyond where you expect him to be, echoing down the corridor, the sound of metal on stone switches to splashing, croaking, and metal on metal.  After some growling, you hear a shout out, "FIVE!" from the hound as more battle noises echo.

[sblock=Round 9]Somebody is in combat. 
5 rds Bless for the good guys, as well as 3 rds Haste.
...91/96 ~ AC 18-2+1 ~ Daylily ~ rage ~ horsechopper and cestus ~ 
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4+1 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 575 rds ~ 
...94/96 ~ AC 21+1 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 109 min, Perceive Clues 69 min, longstrider 69 min ~
...99/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4+1 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 69min, Mage Armor 579rds ~ amulet active ~
...122/127 ~ AC 27+1 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 612 rds ~
....??/51 ~ AC 19+2+1 ~ Hound Archon 3 rounds ~ double Moved

..*-39*/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul A  ~ still DEAD
..-5/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul B  ~ unconscious and bleeding out
..-15/85 ~ AC 22-2 ~ Chuul C  ~ unconscious and bleeding out
..-6/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul D  ~ unconscious and bleeding out

??
??
??
??
??
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"It looks like he has found something... 5 somethings. More chuuls perhaps? Let's go have a peek." With that Relic hurries forward, eager to see what danger the archon has run into.


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock=Level up?]
SK, is Aradra officially 11 now?  Or since we never dropped combat he is still 10?  I want to make sure my attacks are right before we go into this next combat.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily moves forward swiftly but quietly, closing to the battle.

[sblock=OOC]Single move forward to stand near the archon for now.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 85/96
CMB: +15 CMD: 27
Fort: +10 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +17 CMD: 29 
Fort: +12 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine horsechopper (+20/+12, 1d10+24, 20x3]
Current Conditions in Effect: PA/FF, Haste, Bless
Rage Remaining: 10/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 6
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Yes, Aradra is 11th level.  That white spot is where Relic is standing, although he is invisible.  The Archon is much farther ahead.  J35 is the furthest Daylily can see with the current light source.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra hurries along, holding out his bow in front of him.  With as quiet a voice possible Aradra says "Let the wrath of the innocent islanders bless this bow,that we may bring an end to Gerlach's tyranny.  Let those who died ensure the power of my arrows, that they may strike again with vengeance."  The prayer seems to be a spell, as the bow flashes an ominous red color, as though it can feel the anger of the ranger.

While this does cause Aradra to fall behind a little bit, with his dark vision active Aradra can still see the flashes of light that is his wolf.

[sblock=Pre-Action]
Aradra casts Gravity Bow.
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 103/105
 CMB: +13 CMD: 29
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +21
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +19/+14/+9 1d8+ 3 or +14/+14/+9/+4 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (8 Min Remain), Perceive Clues (+5 Perception/Sense Motive), Longstrider

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 100/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
Level 3 Spells: Empty Slot
 Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]

 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +16
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5  1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; 
 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=OOC]Single move toward the sound of battle then.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[section]

Kalinn hustles along with the others, intent now on finding the battle and continuing the work of cleaning this rotten island . . . and hopefully ending its blight on her eyesight.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Move ahead after Relic[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 111/116
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 27
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Coaxing Shadow along and making it around the sloping curve, Daylily is the quickest and first to see the hound in waist deep water, defending himself against three skum who have turned on him.  Two other skum are digging at the outer wall.  The diggers have themselves a prisoner.  One of the lamp posts from above has been cut down and the post is leaning against the wall of the cavern, with its will-o-wisp occupant still inside.  Daylily continues rushing forward towards the fray before it dies down.

The skum are severely outmatched by the celestial crusader.  As they flail with trident, claws and biting, the are simply not getting through its defenses.  Even when on of the skum lands a perfect blow, sinking his claw deep into the hound's chest, the wound simply closes up as soon as the frogman withdraws the claw.

The hound on the other hand is not having difficulties.  With two strokes of his greatsword, one of the skum falls into the water.  Out of spite, he bites another of the skum, tearing a chunk out of its arm. 

[sblock=Combat Round 10]The skum had their own light source, so Daylily could see in order to close part way.
4 rds Bless for the good guys, as well as 2 rds Haste.
...91/96 ~ AC 18-2+1 ~ Daylily ~ rage ~ horsechopper and cestus ~ 
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4+1 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 574 rds ~ 
...94/96 ~ AC 21+1 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 109 min, Perceive Clues 69 min, longstrider 69 min ~
...99/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4+1 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 69min, Mage Armor 578rds ~ amulet active ~
...122/127 ~ AC 27+1 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 611 rds ~
....??/51 ~ AC 19+2+1 ~ Hound Archon 2 rounds ~ first greatsword attack (1d20+12=15) hits for damage (2d6+6=15); second greatsword attack (1d20+7=19) hits for damage (2d6+6=17); bite attack (1d20+6=19) hits for  damage (1d8+4=11)

..*-39*/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul A  ~ still DEAD
..-6/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul B  ~ unconscious and bleeding out
..-16/85 ~ AC 22-2 ~ Chuul C  ~ DEAD
..-7/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul D  ~ unconscious and bleeding out

-12/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum A ~ unconscious ~  trident,claw,bite attacks (1d20+4=8, 1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=21) 3 misses
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum B ~  trident,claw,bite attacks (1d20+4=10, 1d20+2=21, 1d20+2=4) 3 misses
9/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum C ~  trident,claw,bite attacks (1d20+4=10, 1d20+2=22, 1d20+2=9) 1 hit, confirm crit (1d20+2=22) for damage (2d4+2=10) max damage that doesn't break DR
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum D ~  digging
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum E ~  digging
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Moving Around the corner, Aradra sees the celestial creature fighting 2 things at once.  Deciding to even the odds, the solider takes aim and fires an arrow at one of them, while Shadow runs around the archon's right side to attack the middle one.
[sblock=Actions]
Aradra: 
Moves to M42
Attack P46 (+19 w/ PBS/DA/Haste/Bless) 1d20+19=32, 2d6+10=20

Shadow: Move to P43 Q44
Attack Q45 1d20+14=20, 1d8+1d6+16=25
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 103/105
 CMB: +13 CMD: 29
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +21
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +19/+14/+9 1d8+ 3 or +14/+14/+9/+4 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (8 Min Remain), Perceive Clues (+5 Perception/Sense Motive), Longstrider

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 100/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
Level 3 Spells: Empty Slot
 Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]

 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +16
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5  1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; 
 [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Jbear said:
			
		

> With that Relic hurries forward, eager to see what danger the archon has run into.




[sblock=OOC] Relic had continued to move further along as well earlier. [/sblock]

Relic reaches where the water floods the passage again. He assumes the sound of digging he can hear means that they must be near to where the skum are trying to free their god. He levitates up into the air as high as he can go in the passage way and pushes himself forward hoping to go undetected.

[sblock=Actions] Assuming Relic reached 39L last round Relic will use his ability to levitate himself at will to go as high as he can before he touches the roof of the passage way. Then he uses the wall to push himself forward as far as he can with a move action. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily sighs and strides forward, laying about him with the horsechopper.  "Nots even worths to getting the blood on the blade..." he mutters.

[sblock=OOC]Even without rage, Daylily drops an uninjured skum on anything but a natural 1.  

Skum insta-kill (1d20=20) plus crit confirm Skum chunky salsa (1d20=19)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

As the party moves in, the poor skum drop like flies.
[sblock=Relic]I had only single moved you, instead of double, so you got that extra  movement.  But, std to cast Levitate, move action to get to ceiling, the  haste only got you to the ceiling faster.  So, still at L39 at the  ceiling 15' up.

The wall (M38) you are trying to push against is infinitely slippery, giving you nothing to push against.  In fact, your hands sink right through the Will save (1d20+9=26) illusion.  Peering through the illusion, you see Kn Dungeoneering (1d20+10=12) a huge tentacled beast/fish with three red eyes that you have never seen or heard of before. [MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION] You have used your actions, but still could talk this round to warn Kalinn before we go to next round.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat mid round 10]Waiting on  @_*Mowgli*_  for Kalinn's action and placement.
4 rds Bless for the good guys, as well as 2 rds Haste.
...91/96 ~ AC 18-2+1 ~ Daylily ~ rage ~ horsechopper and cestus ~ insta-kill
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4+1 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 574 rds ~ Levitate
...94/96 ~ AC 21+1 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 109 min, Perceive Clues 69 min, longstrider 69 min ~ downed one
...99/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4+1 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 69min, Mage Armor 578rds ~ amulet active ~ downed one
...122/127 ~ AC 27+1 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 611 rds ~
....??/51 ~ AC 19+2+1 ~ Hound Archon 2 rounds ~ first greatsword attack (1d20+12=15) hits for damage (2d6+6=15); second greatsword attack (1d20+7=19) hits for damage (2d6+6=17); bite attack (1d20+6=19) hits for  damage (1d8+4=11)

..*-39*/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul A  ~ still DEAD
..-6/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul B  ~ unconscious and bleeding out
..-16/85 ~ AC 22-2 ~ Chuul C  ~ DEAD
..-7/85 ~ AC 22 ~ Chuul D  ~ unconscious and bleeding out

-12/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum A ~ unconscious ~  trident,claw,bite attacks (1d20+4=8, 1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=21) 3 misses
..-5/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum B ~ unconscious ~  trident,claw,bite attacks (1d20+4=10, 1d20+2=21, 1d20+2=4) 3 misses
-11/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum C ~ unconscious ~  trident,claw,bite attacks (1d20+4=10, 1d20+2=22, 1d20+2=9) 1 hit, confirm crit (1d20+2=22) for damage (2d4+2=10) max damage that doesn't break DR
-99/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum D ~  SPLAT!
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum E ~  digging
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[section]

Kalinn, who can't see what's ahead and is somewhat concerned about what might be coming up behind - after all, they'd rushed forward in Relic's wake very quickly - holds where she is and calls out to the others. *"Everything all right up there? I hear fighting . . . let me know if you need me, Daylilly!"*​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, meant to post Friday but got delayed and then forgot.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 28 (15 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 111/116
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 27
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +10 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

From the ground and water, a field of purplish black tentacles rise up and start bashing and grabbing the party and the unconscious skum alike.  Although Relic and Kalinn cannot see it with their hazy eyes, the one skum at the wall continues his digging, oblivious to the fight going on behind him, even when his partner falls in a splatter from Daylily's blade.  The wounded wall, with so few now digging at it, seems to be healing back up and repairing itself.

Daylily can see further down the hallway, another skum, this one dressed in robes.

[sblock=Combat Round 11]Inside the purple circle is Black Tentacles as the spell.
  3 rds Bless for the good guys, as well as 1 rds Haste.
...82/96 ~ AC 18+1 ~ Daylily  ~ horsechopper and cestus ~ Grappled constrict damage (1d6+4=9)
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4+1 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 574 rds ~ Invisible, levitating 15' at ceiling ~ 
...88/96 ~ AC 21+1 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 109 min, Perceive Clues 69 min, longstrider 69 min ~ Grappled constrict damage (1d6+4=6)
...93/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4+1 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 69min, Mage Armor 577rds ~ amulet active ~ Grappled constrict damage (1d6+4=6)
...122/127 ~ AC 27+1 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 610 rds ~
....??/51 ~ AC 19+2+1 ~ Hound Archon 1 round ~ Grappled constrict damage (1d6+4=8)


-12+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum A ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
..-5+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum B ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
-11+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum C ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
-99/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum D ~  SPLAT!
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum E ~  digging

Purple Area Black Tentacles ~ Black Tentacles Grapple attempt CMB (1d20+17=34) Break Free from Grapple DC 44 CMD ~ Break Free from Grapple DC 27 CMD

??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Robed Skum ~ cast
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC]Is that CMD correct? The spell says that the CMD is the CMB+10. The spell says the CMB is caster level +5 (size and strength). You rolled +17. So CMB is 12. 12+10 =22 to escape grapple... Or is the skum using something to double the CMD? [/sblock]

"To my right! The wall is an illusion! A creature hides there! A huge three eyed fish of all things!!" Relic warns the others.

[sblock=Questions]
I think I need a good think about what to do next. That spell is pretty nasty.

Question: Is the tunnel only 15 ft high? If so, as soon as I enter the zone invisible or not Relic will get grappled won't he? He can't go higher and levitate above it, right?

Question: Is the creature he has seen behind the wall of illusion looking at him? E.g. Has Relic been detected? Does the creature look as though it is preparing to enter the fight as well or is it bound in some way? Is it underwater? Do I need a Sense Motive check to know that?
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=questions answered]The tunnel is only 15' high.  But, the tentacles only have a 5' reach, so staying at the top of the chamber, Relic would be safe to cross.

Well, until you shouted something, you had a +40 stealth from the invisibility.  Now, it would be a +20 stealth bonus.  Yeah, give me a sense motive on a fish.   Possible, but _slight_ penalties there.
It is looking towards your way.
unknown if Relic has been detected, hence sense motive attempt.
Entering fight?  Sense motive roll too.
In water 2-3 deep.  The creature is much bigger than that.  Size huge.  10' wide hallway, 15' creature.  Can't see it's backside to see if it is chained down.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

And then Relic shuts his trap, taking a brief moment to study the massive fish in front of him, while he considered what to do, given the black tentacle spell that he was only too familiar with, given he also had that spell memorized himself. Berating himself for wasting his time trying to get a read on a fish Relic decides he had better assume the worst, especially as he had risked speaking in order to alert the group about the hidden danger. He figured that another archon would be a good ally in this fight and set to summoning a second archon, right up close, next to the massive fish. 

"An evil wizard, and a powerful one at that has joined the fight further down the hallway" warns the original hound archon as he struggles futilely to free himself from the black tentacles, still under instructions to alert Relic of danger, though this was nothing that the old wizard had not all ready guessed himself. 
[sblock=Actions]
Sense Motive vs Fish 13
Cast Summon Monster IV, to summon another Hound Archon adjacent to the huge fish creature (Full Round Action)
Original Hound Archon attempts to escape Grapple: 23 vs CMD 22=Success Edit: This is actually still a fail, sorry. CMD is 27 not 22.
 [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra swears at the top of his voice as the tentacles wrap tighter around his legs. He tries the best he can to move, but the tentacles are holding him tight in place, causing him being unable to move.   However, he notices that Shadow has escaped, struggling to get out.  Yelling at the top of his voice "SHAODW! GET OUT OF THOSE TENTACLES! RUN PAST DAYLILY!"

Freed of the black wrappers, Shadow moves out of the area towards Not-so-Smelly Elf, when he notices the smell of another fish man.  Turning towards the Second Skin looking fish man, he tries to get closer.
[sblock=Actions]
Aradra & Shadow: Escape Attempt
1d20+13=21, 1d20+14=28
Aradra Fails, but Shadow does get out.

Shadow: with 80' get closer to the robed caster.  Hopefully Shadow can trip it so Daylily can smack him upside the head.
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 103/105
 CMB: +13 CMD: 29
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +21
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +19/+14/+9 1d8+ 3 or +14/+14/+9/+4 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (8 Min Remain), Perceive Clues (+5 Perception/Sense Motive), Longstrider

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 100/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
Level 3 Spells: Empty Slot
 Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]

 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +16
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5  1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[section]

*"Baszd meg!"* Kalinn blurts an extremely pungent curse in Hagruut at Relic's warning and draws WInterbite in a blur. The demon-spirits take advantage of her startlement to rush through her psyche; before she knows it she's the grip of the battle-madness!​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Draw Winterbite, enter Rage, look for this fish thing the old man's babbling about . . . [/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 139/144
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +08

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily looks at the black tentacles wrapping around his legs and all but rolls his eyes, then grunts and strides through them with minimal effort.  "Be strong for the time, Elder.  There is Snaketouched witch here.  I wills quick making him into small chunk, then I will comes back and killing the big fish for you."  Moving toward the skum mage, he grins with grim intent.  "Your magics ... not so toughs."

[sblock=OOC]Rage + Strength surge to break free: Break free (Rage, Str Surge) (1d20+20=31)
Moving to X45 and getting right in the wizards' face so that he has nowhere to go without provoking an AoO.  If the mage does provoke, Daylily will use the Knockdown rage power for prone + 8 damage.  I'm rolling the basic CMB, but this will have another +3 from the horsechopper if he moves a step back.  Knockdown (1d20+15=30)

Just FYI, I'm rage-cycling.  Pretty sure you knew, but figured I'd be explicit.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 85/96
CMB: +15 CMD: 27
Fort: +10 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +17 CMD: 29 
Fort: +12 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine horsechopper (+20/+12, 1d10+24, 20x3]
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste, Bless
Rage Remaining: 9/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 6
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Shadow and Daylily are both able to summon internal strength and break through the tentacles that were intended to keep them in place and make them easy pickings for the caster.  They move in on the robed figure who starts casting another spell.  Shadow nips, but finds air where he thought the frogman was.  Daylily's knockdown bash as well hits air instead of the caster, as if he was not standing where he appears to be.  The frogman throws sparkly dust at the pair, but instead of blinding them, it only makes them prettier and easier to see in the dark cavern.  

With the information that the wall is just an illusion, Frost changes her focus and looks through the wall.  A huge three eyed fish meets her gaze.
[sblock=Frost]Will save vs. Dominate Monster (1d20+9+2=21) Fail, 
"Kill the archer!"
[/sblock]
The invisible geezer finishes chanting his long spell, and another hound archon heads the call to battle.  Coming in right next to a famously evil denizen of the deep oceans, it attacks with all its might.  While the first swing of its greatsword does not pierce the blubbery flesh, the second one strikes true.  Leaning in and biting, the hound tears one of the creatures tentacles off and spits it out.

[sblock=Combat Round 12]Inside the purple circle is Black Tentacles as the spell.
The fish was focused on the visible Kalinn.  Apparently, it was waiting for an action of being recognized by her before using its readied action. 

    2 rds Bless for the good guys, as well as 0 rds Haste.
...82/96 ~ AC 18 ~ Daylily  ~ horsechopper and cestus ~  Greater than 50 hits (1d100=42) missed knockdown due to displacement, Will vs. Glitterdust (1d20+7=27) succeeds
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 573 rds ~ Invisible, levitating 15' at ceiling ~ 
...79/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 109 min, Perceive Clues 69 min, longstrider 69 min ~ Grappled constrict damage (1d6+4=9)
...93/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 69min, Mage Armor 576rds ~ amulet active ~over 50 hits with AoO (1d100=2) missed with AoO, Will vs. Glitterdust (1d20+6=24) success
...122/127 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 609 rds ~ Will Save vs. Illusion (1d20+9+2=31) success
....??/51 ~ AC 19+2 ~ Hound Archon 0 round ~ disappears
....51/51 ~ AC 19 ~ New Hound Archon 8 rounds ~ Greatsword attack (1d20+11=18) misses; iterative greatsword attack (1d20+6=26) confirm crit (1d20+6=19) fails; damage (2d6+6=15); bite attack (1d20+5=25) hits confirm crit (1d20+5=24) confirms for crit damage (2d8+8=19)

-12+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum A ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
..-5+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum B ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
-11+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum C ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
-99/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum D ~  SPLAT!
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum E ~  digging

Purple Area Black Tentacles ~Black Tentacles maintain grapple (1d20+22=32)  ~ Break Free from Grapple DC 27 CMD

???/??? ~ AC 22 ~ Robed Skum ~ cast Glitterdust
.82/116 ~ AC 25-4 squeezing ~ Three Eyed Fish ~ readied cast ; Will save vs. Aura of Menace (1d20+13=16) succeeds
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Finally managing to escape free, Aradra peers around at the wall that Relic must be talking about.  "Illusion?  Ok, Illusion,  Illusion....See though it, need to fight.  You don't exist...You don't exist..."

Meanwhile, Shadow attempts to bite at the robbed caster in front of him.  The first bite almost looks like it connects, but just then it whips out of reach again.  The second one does not even come close.
[sblock=Actions]
Aradra : Escape Attempt round 2
1d20+13=31 BOO YA!
Move to L41 and try and see through the illusion!
1d20+6=23

Shadow: Full Round Attack Time
1d20+13=25, 1d100=38, 1d20+6=20, 1d100=6
DAMNIT!
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 103/105
 CMB: +13 CMD: 29
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +21
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +19/+14/+9 1d8+ 3 or +14/+14/+9/+4 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (8 Min Remain), Perceive Clues (+5 Perception/Sense Motive), Longstrider

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 100/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
Level 3 Spells: Empty Slot
 Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]

 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +16
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5  1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Systole

The barbarian growls as he misses.  "That is only annoy me!  You still die!"

[sblock=OOC]5 foot step back, full attack.  Rage, bless, swing wildly. 1=hit, 2=miss. (1d20+21=24, 1d10+24=26, 1d2=1, 1d20+13=21, 1d10+24=31, 1d2=1)

AoO if necessary.  AoO. Hits on 1, misses on 2. (1d20+21=38, 1d10+24=26, 1d2=1).[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 85/96
CMB: +15 CMD: 27
Fort: +10 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +17 CMD: 29 
Fort: +12 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine horsechopper (+20/+12, 1d10+24, 20x3]
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste, Bless
Rage Remaining: 8/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 6
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic plucks a scroll from inside the folds of his robe and reading its arcane script summons forth yet another hound archon, this time located on the far side of the aboleth to attack the hideous creature from both sides.

Meanwhile the other archon continues to attack with sword and bite.

[sblock=Actions] Use Scroll of Summon Monster IV to Summon another Hound Archon on the other side of Three Eyed Fish in a flanking position with first Archon 

Hound Archon 1 full attacks vs Three Eyed Fish: 1d20+11=19; 1d20+6=23; 1d20+5=15 1 Great Sword Attack hits for 11 dmg [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 9]

Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 8) Human Wizard 7/Oracle 1
HP: 64/68 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (19) FlatFooted 11 (15)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armor; Haste, Bless; Invisibility
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 (+5) Will: +9
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile 2/3 Used; Feather Fall:USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II: USED, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility: ACTIVE; Levitate x2
Level 3: Haste 0/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly
Level 4: Black Tentacles, Summon Monster IV 2/2 USED
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 2/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (49/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 2/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +5 (+6); 1d6+1 dmg Charged: No Charge
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 6/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[section]

_Kill the archer?! But he's . . . he's . . . gotta kill the Archer!_ Frost spins and looks around, locating Aradra as he steps toward her. A look of horror painted on her raging face, she takes two quick steps around the invisible Wizard and swings _Hafísbíta_ around in a glittering arc. The razor sharp blade carves a deep gash in Aradra's side.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Will Save vs. Dominate Monster (1d20+8+2=17)

Move: to L40
Standard: Attack (1d20+14=32) for Damage (2d6+17=26)

(Could've been worse - one higher on the dice would've been a crit . . .)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 139/144
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +08

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] That seems to be a rather disastrous turn of events. How exactly are we going to stop Kalinn from killing Aradra? [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock=Tactics]Its easy.  We kill the fish . 
I can think of two ways to do this.  The all bets off way, and the run away way

1) Cast haste next round (exclude Kalinn) once summon is done, and between 2 archons and Aradra's full round attacks we have a small chance of killing the fish next round. They will have 3 attacks each, and Aradra will have 6 arrows to fire.   Aradra might survive 2 more hits, 3 at the most, and he only has to suck up 1 AoO. With the Archons magic circle of protection evil Kalinn has a chance for another re-roll.  That, and if Aradra sees through the illusion, he has a good chance of actually ID'ing the fish monster, so he'll get a chance to threaten it.

  2) Cast fly on Aradra so he can Run Away.  He'll attempt to run, hide, wait for Kalinn to pass, then turn around back and assist in the fight. If he can't do that, He'll stall Kalinn long enough for Relic's summons to kill the fish monster 
[/sblock]

The sudden appearance of a friends blade in his side causes Aradra to look up in confusion.  "Kalinn, what are you on about?!"


----------



## Satin Knights

Taunting Daylily, Gerlach waves bye bye to him as he croaks one word and disappears.  A loud crack and flash behind Daylily leaves a clue as to where the caster went.  

That loud crack was a lightning bolt that ripped through between Frost and Aradra.  Apparently the mage moved to the other side of the fight, away from the barbarian and shot the feuding friends in the back.  With her back turned, Frost took the full brunt on the lightning bolt in the back, while Aradra was able to sidestep with the barest of margins to not suffer.

Even through the large fish like beast is squeezing in the corridor from the side chamber, its tentacles are able to wiggle through and slam the hound repeatedly.  All four attacks are able to penetrate the hounds defenses.  Each of the tentacles leaves behind a sticky slime.

[sblock=Aradra]Kn Dungeoneering (1d20+15=23)  Seeing through the illusion, you see a Demon of the Deep, aka an  Aboleth.  This ancient one if larger than any of the stories that you  have heard of these beasts.  Masters of illusion and domination, normal  ones rule entire empires under the sea.  The fires of the hells seems to  burn in this ones eyes.  Rumor has it that just the touch of one of  these can turn a person into the consistency of a jelly fish and doom  them to an underwater life as its slave. (Fiendish, Giant, Advanced  templates, aka Bad A$$ and probably the prisoner of the  ancients)[/sblock][sblock=Frost]Hafisbita is working actively against you and your actions.  Take 2 negative levels at the moment instead of one and each round a cure light wounds goes off to heal Aradra back some of the damage you are inflicting.[/sblock]
(start of new round)
The howl of another hound announced its arrival.
[sblock=Combat Round 12]
Inside the purple circle is Black Tentacles as the spell.

1 rds Bless for the good guys.
...82/96 ~ AC 18-2 ~ Daylily  ~ horsechopper and cestus ~ Rage ~ 
...55/59 ~ AC 14+4 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 572 rds ~ Invisible, levitating 15' at ceiling ~ 
...63/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 109 min, Perceive Clues 69 min, longstrider 69 min ~ mysterious effect (1d8+5=10); Reflex save vs. Lightning Bolt (1d20+14=32) success + Evasion = no damage
...93/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 69min, Mage Armor 575 rds ~ amulet active ~
...91/127 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 608 rds ~ Dominated ~ Reflex + Heroism vs. Lightning Bolt (1d20+6+2=11) failed -5 resistances
....41/51 ~ AC 19 ~ New Hound Archon 7 rounds ~ Fort saves vs. DC  22 (1d20+8-2=15, 1d20+8-2=7, 1d20+8-2=24, 1d20+8-2=22) ; turn to jellyfish in (1d4=2) rds
....51/51 ~ AC 19 ~ Newest Hound Archon 8 rounds ~

-12+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum A ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
..-5+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum B ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
-11+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum C ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
-99/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum D ~  SPLAT!
20/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum E ~  digging

Purple Area Black Tentacles ~ Break Free from Grapple DC 27 CMD

103/126 ~ AC 22 ~ Robed Skum Gerlach ~ Concentration check for defensive casting (1d20+22=35) success; cast Teleport; arrive at J34, move to J38, quicken cast Lightning Bolt (10d6=36)
.71/116 ~ AC 25-4 squeezing ~ Three Eyed Fish ~ readied cast ;Will vs. Aura of Menace (1d20+13=17) succeeds; 1st tentacle attack - squeezing (1d20+14-4=25) hits for damage (1d6+9=14); 2nd tentacle attack - squeezing (1d20+14-4=25) hits for damage (1d6+9=13); 3rd tentacle attack (1d20+14-4=29) hits for damage (1d6+9=12) ; 4th tentacle attack (1d20+14-4=23) hits for damage (1d6+9=11)
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily grunts a laugh.  "You is think you can escape me?  You should having made magick to go _farther_." He starts to stride back across the black tentacles but the spell catches him, and he can't seem to break free.

[sblock=OOC]Goddamn it.  CMB on Daylily, vs. 34 (1d20+17=35) for 1d6+4=6

Double goddamn it.  Break free (1d20+15=17)

RNG is clearly toying with me.  Crit on a mook?  No problem!  50/50 to get past a Blur spell?  No can do!  11% chance to get ed by a Black Tentacles spell?  OH WE GOT THAT  COVERED, BRO.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 85/96
CMB: +15 CMD: 27
Fort: +10 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +17 CMD: 29 
Fort: +12 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine horsechopper (+20/+12, 1d10+24, 20x3]
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste, Bless
Rage Remaining: 7/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 6
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Aradra hears the crack of the lightning bolt, and thanks to Frost being in front of him, was able to dodge most of the bolt with speed faster than the lightning.  As he looks up, the wall seems to fade away to reveal the last truth.  Before him must be the prisoner.  With a dawning look of understanding Aradra looks to the aboleth, the back to Frost drawing back her sword for another swing. 

"Your controlling Kalinn huh.  Very well."

Aradra pulls back his bow, a look of utter hatred in his eyes.

"I will see you _dead!_"

[sblock=Actions]
Awaiting Relic.   @_*Mowgli*_ , go ahead an roll your AoO for Aradra full round attacking.  He wants that fish dead.

AAAAND Now i really want instant enemy 
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 103/105
 CMB: +13 CMD: 29
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +21
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +19/+14/+9 1d8+ 3 or +14/+14/+9/+4 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (8 Min Remain), Perceive Clues (+5 Perception/Sense Motive), Longstrider

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 100/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
Level 3 Spells: Empty Slot
 Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]

 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +16
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5  1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[section]

That look of horror only intensifies at her friend's question, but the fish-thing's will is too strong for her to overcome. She takes advantage of his focus on the mage with a quick strike, then follows that with two more. Though the creature controls her it hasn't robbed her of awareness of her actions or surroundings . . . she _feels_ Winterbite working to counter her, and the blade is effective. All three of her attacks go wide at the last moment.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Will Save vs. Dominate Monster (1d20+8+2=17)

Move: None
Free: AoO vs. Aradra (1d20+13=14) (Yay!)
Full (Power) Attack vs. Aradra (1d20+13=18, 1d20+8=15)

(All three misses means no CLW from the blade this round, but that's a good trade, I'd say )[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 103/139
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +11*Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic stifles a curse as the skum wizard appears nearby. He is torn as to what to do as he watches Kalinn turn upon Aradra, held under the sway of the three eyed fish. What sort of creature was this! A powerful one no doubt... and Kalinn could no longer be considered friend in this state.

Seeing Daylily confounded by the black tentacles Relic risks pushing off the roof to move along the tunnel to include him in his next spell. Casting quickly and quietly, which was not such a problem given Daylily's full throated bellowing, he charged his friends and celestial allies with arcane haste once more.

The archon's carve into the fish like beast with divine rage unconcerned for their own safety.

[sblock=Actions] Move: 15 ft to 41N along roof (15 ft up)
Standard: Haste (45 ft range should catch Daylily as well) excluding Kalinn on Aradra, Daylily and both Archons  using Rod of Lesser Extend (16 Rounds Duration)

Both Archons full round attack with Haste: 
Archon 1: 1d20+14=21 Hit; 1d20+14=23 Hit; 1d20+9=11 Miss; 1d20+8=14 Miss 2 atks hit for 11 and 15 dmg= 26 dmg
Archon 2: 1d20+14=24; 1d20+14=32; 1d20+9=23; 1d20+8=17 3 atks hit for 12, 17 & 13 dmg=42 dmg
Total dmg= 68 dmg leaving 3 Eyed fish on 3 Hps ... damn. I imagine that Smite is something you have to call before the attack, right? 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Shadow, not willing to go through the wrapping fields that has Not-So-Stink-Elf trapped, decides to take out the last Fish-Man on his side.  Moving closer to it, Shadow's jaw bites at the hand, pulling the skum closer to the wolf.  Shadow then proceeds to rip out the skum's throat, reducing the total enemies from 3 to 2.

Aradra, with the enhanced speed brought on by Relic, unleashes a barrage of 6 arrows.  
[sblock=Actions]
Shdaow: Moves to Engage the last Skum
Skum(PA/FF/Bless) 1d20+13=21, 1d8+16+1d6=29

Aradra: 
IF POSSIBLE: 5' step to L40.  That way, if he sees the Aboleth stop twitching, he can redirect his renaming arrows at the caster skum.  If he cannot, then all 6 arrows are going at the Aboleth for overkill purposes. 
 Rolling these 1 at a time;  All attacks are withing PBS, so:
Bless/Haste/PBS/MS/RS/DA/Gravity Bow/Clustered Shot.
 17/17/17/12/7 2d6+10.

Shot 1: 1d20+17=32, 4d6+20=38 Hits
Shot 2: 1d20+17=20, 2d6+10=18 Missed
Shot 3 (Hasted Shot):1d20+17=29, 2d6+10=17 Hits
Shot 4: 1d20+12=18, 2d6+10=19 Missed
Shot 5: 1d20+7=20, 2d6+10=15 Missed.
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 103/105
 CMB: +13 CMD: 29
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +21
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +20/+15/+10 1d8+ 3 or +15/+15/+15/+10/+5 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (8 Min Remain), Perceive Clues (+5 Perception/Sense Motive), Longstrider

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 100/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
Level 3 Spells: Empty Slot
 Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]

 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +16
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5  1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Aradra's double arrow shot hits it's mark, sinking deep into two of the creature's three eyes.  It collapses in a tangible thump that can be felt through the floor. With it's body still heaving as if breathing, Aradra puts another into it before switching targets.  Three Two arrows wiz by the robed skum and seem as though they should have hit, but went past and skipped off of the walls down the corridor. A third arrow surprises the skum when it does strike true.

The black tentacles continue to wrap around Daylily's legs, holding him firmly in place and away from the battle.

Throwing another lightning bolt down the corridor, this time three targets are in enough of a line to get singed.  Aradra's incredible nimbleness saves him from the shock of the situation, but Frost and Daylily still feel the bite from the bolt.

Then looking up, the frogman laughs and waves a webbed claw in the air.  Three rays of intense fire shoot forth, all hitting Relic squarely in the chest and severely wounding him.
[sblock=Frost]Even though the Aboleth died, the Dominate spell does not disapate, and you are stuck carrying out its last order.  You do get a new save if the Aboleth does not spend one round of concentration on the domination every 24 hours.  So, it will wear off eventually.  Let's see if your friends figure out how to speed that up.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Round 13]Aradra: Moving was not necessary to see the Aboleth.  And it was difficult terrain with knee deep water, so I didn't move you.  The 20 hit once the Aboleth was unconscious.  It was needed as it has a 30 CON.
Inside the purple circle is Black Tentacles as the spell.

16 rds Haste for the good guys except Frost.
...53/96 ~ AC 18-2 ~ Daylily  ~ horsechopper and cestus ~ Rage ~ Grappled ~ constrict damage (1d6+4=8); Reflex save vs.  Lightning Bolt +haste - grappled condition (1d20+6-2=24) success for 1/2 damage
...9/59 ~ AC 14+4 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 571 rds ~ Invisible, levitating 15' at ceiling ~ 
...63/96 ~ AC 21 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 109 min, Perceive Clues 69 min, longstrider 69 min ~ over 50 hits (1d100=7) miss caster Seeking negated concealment; Reflex Save + haste vs. Lightning Bolt (1d20+14+1=21) success with evasion
...93/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 69min, Mage Armor 574 rds ~ amulet active ~
...70/127 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 607 rds ~ Dominated ~ Reflex save vs. Lightning Bolt (1d20+7=20) success for half damage
....41/51 ~ AC 19 ~ New Hound Archon 6 rounds ~ Jellyfish in 1 round (The hounds have not interacted with the illusion)
....51/51 ~ AC 19 ~ Newest Hound Archon 7 rounds ~

-12+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum A ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
..-5+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum B ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
-11+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum C ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
-99/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum D ~  SPLAT!
-9/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum E ~ unconscious

Purple Area Black Tentacles ~ maintain grapple on Daylily (1d20+17+5=35) ~ Break Free from Grapple DC 27 CMD

86/126 ~ AC 22 ~ Robed Skum Gerlach ~ Displacement, See Invisibility ~ Quickened Lightning Bolt (10d6=42); Ranged Touch Attacks on Relic (1d20+8=26, 1d20+8=21, 1d20+8=27) 3 hits of Scorching Rays (4d6=16, 4d6=15, 4d6=15)
-33/116 ~ AC 25-4 squeezing ~ Three Eyed Fish ~ DEAD
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock]: SK, doesn't seeking get around miss chance?  Or is displacement that powerful that it got through?

Not that it matters really.  Aradra just wants it dead...and if has to shoot through Kalinn to do it he will.  Hurray Imp Precise Shot and Haste.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily roars with fury as the tentacles continue to hold him down.

[sblock=OOC]Okay, now this is getting ing stupid.  Break free with Str Surge (1d20+20=23)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 18 (13 touch)
HP: 85/96
CMB: +15 CMD: 27
Fort: +10 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

*-Raging-*
AC: 16 (11 touch)
HP: 114/114
CMB: +17 CMD: 29 
Fort: +12 Reflex: +5 Will: +7

Perception: +15 [includes +2 mutation bonus]
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Adamantine horsechopper (+20/+12, 1d10+24, 20x3]
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Haste, Bless
Rage Remaining: 6/13

Used Items: 
Rations, 1
CLW Wand, 14
Javelin, 2
Barbarian chew, 6
Sling bullet, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=ooc]Rules slightly fuzzy, but the Seeking property is built with True Seeing, and that negates Displacement.  So, that shot hit.  Fixing above.
PS. I forgot that was on the bow. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Leaving himself open to a vicous couter attack from Kalinn, Aradra points his bow at the caster, right through the open grap between Kaliin's arm and body.  4 of the 6 arrows find their mark with deadly accuracy, all in center of the chest.  A 5th arrow breaks as the 6th arrow races for the kill shot, but it looks like it might miss...
[sblock=Actions]
Shdaow: Nothing right now

Aradra: 
Rolling these 1 at a time;  All attacks are withing PBS, so:
Haste/PBS/MS/RS/DA/Gravity Bow/Clustered Shot.
 16/16/16/11/6 2d6+10.

Shot 1: 1d20+16=29, 4d6+20=33 Hits
Shot 2: 1d20+16=21, 4d6+20=34 Missed by 1 (rolled wrong damage anyway)
Shot 3 (Hasted Shot): 1d20+16=22, 2d6+10=20Hits
Shot 4: 1d20+11=24, 2d6+10=19 Hits
Shot 5: 1d20+6=15, 2d6+10=19Missed.

So, 73 damage right there on all the hits.  If someone makes that 5th arrow hit, Aradra will drop the target...
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 103/105
 CMB: +13 CMD: 29
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +21
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +20/+15/+10 1d8+ 3 or +15/+15/+15/+10/+5 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (8 Min Remain), Perceive Clues (+5 Perception/Sense Motive), Longstrider

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 100/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
Level 3 Spells: Empty Slot
 Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]

 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +16
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5  1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; 
 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[section]

Horror turns to despair as Frost sees her controller go down but is not rid of the irresistible drive to attack her only real friend outside of the Seithrs. Nevertheless, Winterbite is a whirlwind of razor steel around her as she ruthlessly drives the attack. This time the blade strikes home twice, drawing blood from long gashes in the Ranger's side and thigh. Strangely, Aradra feels _something_ take hold of his arm and shift his bow, guiding what would've been a missing shot to hit the mark.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]

Move: None
Free/Standard: AoO, Full Attack vs. Aradra (1d20+13=18, 1d20+13=21, 1d20+8=26) for Damage (4d6+34=41)
_Hafísbíta: Gallant Inspiration (2d4=4) (I know you said CLW, SK, but Winterbite's smart enough to figure this is the better use of the moment I think. If you disagree, feel free to retcon for me 
_
_
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 103/139
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +11*Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block (Hafísbíta in Hand)
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 16/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 05/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 03/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 01/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 01/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]_


----------



## Satin Knights

Apparently one of the arrows skipping down the hall had made its way there by first going through Gerlach, for his knees buckle and he slumps to the ground.
[sblock=Combat mid round 13]Hafisbita: CLW is a standard action, Gallant Inspiration is an immediate/swift, so you get both.  CLW (1d8+5=11)

Inside the purple circle is the ever so tenacious Black Tentacles as the spell.

16 rds Haste for the good guys except Frost.
...53/96 ~ AC 18-2+1 ~ Daylily  ~ horsechopper and cestus ~ Rage ~ Grappled ~ constrict damage (1d6+4=8); Reflex save vs.  Lightning Bolt +haste - grappled condition (1d20+6-2=24) success for 1/2 damage
...9/59 ~ AC 14+4+1 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 571 rds ~ Invisible, levitating 15' at ceiling ~ 
...33/96 ~ AC 21+1 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 109 min, Perceive Clues 69 min, longstrider 69 min ~ over 50 hits (1d100=7) miss caster Seeking negated concealment; Reflex Save + haste vs. Lightning Bolt (1d20+14+1=21) success with evasion
...93/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 69min, Mage Armor 574 rds ~ amulet active ~
...70/127 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 607 rds ~ Dominated ~ Reflex save vs. Lightning Bolt (1d20+7=20) success for half damage; still dominated
....41/51 ~ AC 19+1 ~ New Hound Archon 6 rounds ~ Jellyfish in 1 round (The hounds have not interacted with the illusion)
....51/51 ~ AC 19+1 ~ Newest Hound Archon 7 rounds ~

-12+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum A ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
..-5+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum B ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
-11+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum C ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
-99/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum D ~  SPLAT!
-9/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum E ~ unconscious

Purple Area Black Tentacles ~ maintain grapple on Daylily (1d20+17+5=35) ~ Break Free from Grapple DC 27 CMD

-6/126 ~ AC 22 ~ Robed Skum Gerlach ~ UNCONSCIOUS ~ Displacement, See Invisibility ~ Quickened Lightning Bolt (10d6=42); Ranged Touch Attacks on Relic (1d20+8=26, 1d20+8=21, 1d20+8=27) 3 hits of Scorching Rays (4d6=16, 4d6=15, 4d6=15) 
-33/116 ~ AC 25-4 squeezing ~ Three Eyed Fish ~ DEAD
[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Aradra, get out of here" Relic gasps, his skin still sizzling as he levitates down towards the ranger, touching him lightly with the tip of a goose wing feather. "Fly! Back up the way we came down. Kalinn seems fixated on you! We will find a way to free him from the spell and join you when we can." He calls in celestial "Archon allies, come to me, through the wall! It is an illusion. Follow my voice. Trust me. Walk through it!" 

[sblock=Actions]Move across 5ft and levitate the rest of the way down to Aradra's level (at a height just above his head).
Cast Fly on Aradra.
Call Archons to his side. 
Question: Does going out of the Circle of Protection vs Evil and entering have any additional effect or is it one chance and that is it?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 9]

Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 8) Human Wizard 7/Oracle 1
HP: 9/68 
AC: 14 (19) Touch 14 (19) FlatFooted 11 (15)
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: Mage Armor; Haste; Invisibility
Fish Skin: -2 Cha; must get wet or staggered 1/day; +2 Escape Artist checks & CMD vs Grapple
Fort: +3 Ref: +4 (+5) Will: +9
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile 2/3 Used; Feather Fall:USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II: USED, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility: ACTIVE; Levitate x2
Level 3: Haste 0/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly: USED
Level 4: Black Tentacles, Summon Monster IV 2/2 USED
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 2/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (49/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 1/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +5 (+6); 1d6+1 dmg Charged: No Charge
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 6/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]What happens to a dominated person when the target of their command goes beyond their reach? Are they able to take actions to try and free themselves from domination? E.g casting prot vs Evil on themselves for example. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Shadow's ears twitch at Master's howl of pain, and looks up from the dead fish man to see the Not-Evil-One attacking Master.  Not fully understanding the situation, Shadow growls menacingly, but is unwilling to cross the purple grabbing things that now have Not-So-Stinky-One tied tight together.
[sblock=Actions]
Shadow: Looks up in confusion

Aradra: 
[sblock=Done]
Rolling these 1 at a time;  All attacks are withing PBS, so:
Haste/PBS/MS/RS/DA/Gravity Bow/Clustered Shot.
 16/16/16/11/6 2d6+10.

Shot 1: 1d20+16=29, 4d6+20=33 Hits
Shot 2: 1d20+16=21, 4d6+20=34 Missed by 1 (rolled wrong damage anyway)
Shot 3 (Hasted Shot): 1d20+16=22, 2d6+10=20Hits
Shot 4: 1d20+11=24, 2d6+10=19 Hits
Shot 5: 1d20+6=15, 2d6+10=19Missed.

So, 73 damage right there on all the hits.  If someone makes that 5th arrow hit, Aradra will drop the target...
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 33/105
 CMB: +13 CMD: 29
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +21
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +20/+15/+10 1d8+ 3 or +15/+15/+15/+10/+5 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (8 Min Remain), Perceive Clues (+5 Perception/Sense Motive), Longstrider

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 100/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
Level 3 Spells: Empty Slot
 Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]

 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +16
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5  1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; 
 [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC]If archon's come through wall Relic will order them to grapple Kalinn. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

The first of the archons walks through the illusionary wall as instructed.  An invisible wave of crackling energy seems to wash over Frost in an attempt to cleanse her.  From inside the chamber a voice calls out "As soon as I get past this beast!" 

"Grab the woman!" comes a grizzled voice from somewhere unseen.  Since this is the same voice that called him to battle, the hound complies and tries to restrain the woman.  Dropping its greatsword, it manages to get a bear hug on Frost.

The writhing tentacles seem to battle with themselves as well as their victims.  They lose their grip on the barbarian elf.

[sblock=ooc]GM fiat that Frost had left the area a split second before the incoming summons had arrived before, so she hasn't been inside the magic circle area until now.  I missed the placement issues at the time and was too far in by the time I noticed.  Besides, you really didn't want Aradra or Daylily as the unstoppable target.  Frost gets a new will save at +2 vs. DC 24.  That will suppress the domination for the duration that the hounds are still here.  If she fails, she is still hostile towards Aradra.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Round 14]Inside the purple circle is the ever so tenacious Black Tentacles as the spell.

14 rds Haste for the good guys except Frost.
...53/96 ~ AC 18-2+1 ~ Daylily  ~ horsechopper and cestus ~ Rage ~ free ~ 
...9/59 ~ AC 14+4+1 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 570 rds ~ Invisible, levitating 10' at ceiling ~ 
...33/96 ~ AC 21+1 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 109 min, Perceive Clues 69 min, longstrider 69 min ~ 
...93/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 69min, Mage Armor 574 rds ~ amulet active ~
...70/127 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 607 rds ~ Dominated ~ 1 will save available at +2 to suppress dominate temporarily, AoO available on hound, Grappled
....41/51 ~ AC 19+1 ~ New Hound Archon 5 rounds ~ grapple attempt on Frost (1d20+11=25) successful but provoked an AoO from Frost
....51/51 ~ AC 19+1 ~ Newest Hound Archon 6 rounds ~ squeezing past the aboleth

-12+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum A ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
..-5+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum B ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
-11+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum C ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
-99/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum D ~  SPLAT!
-10/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum E ~ unconscious

Purple Area Black Tentacles ~ Black Tentacles maintain hold on Daylily (1d20+17+5=26) failed! ~ Break Free from Grapple DC 27 CMD

-6/126 ~ AC 22 ~ Robed Skum Gerlach ~ UNCONSCIOUS ~ Displacement, See Invisibility ~ stabilize check (1d20+4-6=13) succeeds
-33/116 ~ AC 25-4 squeezing ~ Three Eyed Fish ~ DEAD
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

A pained look appears on Aradra, as clearly he does not want to leave while his friend is struggling so hard.  However, the wounds on him by Kalinn's sword have finally started slowing him down, and Aradra does not want to risk her committing murder.

Carefully flying backwards, Aradra speaks to his friend, "I know you too well.  Fight this!  The aboleth is dead, so you will be able to escape from this."

Looking at Shadow Aradra says "Stay with Relic boy.  NO! NO ATTACKING!" he warns, sensing that Shadow's bared teeth are now at Kalinn.

With one last pained look at his friend, Aradra wills himself forward, and to his surprise, hurtles quickly out of sight.
[sblock=Actions]
Shdaow: Growling

Aradra: 
Withdraw.  With Haste and Fly, he has a 90' move speed, so he can fly 180' with a withdraw action (Holy Hell)

Fly diagonally away from Kalinn (also avoiding getting grappled by Black Tentacles) until he hit's the ceiling, speak, and then fly at break neck speed out towards the exit.  He has a total of +6 (Dex) + 4 (Good) + 4 (1/2 Relic CL) for controlling his flying now.  Aradra won't get caught anytime soon...


[/sblock]
 [sblock=Aradra Stats]
 Aradra Longstrider 
AC: 21 (15 flat-footed, 16 touch)
 HP: 103/105
 CMB: +13 CMD: 29
 Fort: +9 Reflex: +14 Will: +6
 Perception: +21
 Initiative: +8
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bow +20/+15/+10 1d8+ 3 or +15/+15/+15/+10/+5 1d8+9 1st hit deals double
 Current Item in Right Hand Sheath: Wand of Abundent Ammo (42/50)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim/Endless Ammo (from Bow); Woodland Stride ; Evasion; Clustered Shots; Darkvision 60' (8 Min Remain), Perceive Clues (+5 Perception/Sense Motive), Longstrider

Used Items: 8 charges of Abundent Ammo. 50 charges of CLW, AntiVenom, 4 Arrows

 Adaptation: 100/110 Minutes Remain (Darkvision, Iron Will, Skill Focus Stealth)
 Level 1 Spells: Feather Step, Gravity Bow, Longstrider
 Level 2 Spells: Perceive Clues, Barkskin (+3)
Level 3 Spells: Empty Slot
 Extend Rod: 1/3 per Day
 Pearl of Power lvl 1: AVAILABLE
 [/sblock]

 [sblock=Shadow Stats]
 Shadow
 AC: 25 (20 flat-footed, 11 touch) (-1 DEX from AC +1 NA bonus)  + 3 NA Enchancement
 HP: 91/101
 CMB: +14 CMD: 27 (31 vs Trip)
 Fort: +11 Reflex: +8 Will: +6 (+4 vs Enchantment Charm/Compulsion)
 Perception: +16
 Initiative: +2
 Current Weapon in Hand: Bite (+12/5  1d8 + 16 + Trip) + d6 Shocking Amulet of Mighty Biting (Activated)
 Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Furious Focus, Evasion, Share Spells; Scent; 
 [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
WOW that was freaking close. I thought for sure someone was going to die there.

Daylily i think is way more dangerous mind controlled than Aradra.  Aradra is good as long as he has distance between himself and his targets, but once grappled he is useless.  Daylily basically hits everyone except frost on a 2 on his first swing.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[section]

Though she hears her friends' voices clearly, and understands what they are saying, Frost is helpless to resist the lingering command to slay Aradra. As the Archon closes the Dragon Disciple draws back her blade and thrusts forward as though it were a short sword, buring it to the quillons in the hound that's moving in to grapple with her. The Hound pulls itself up the blade, wrapping Frost in its embrace. _Kill the Archer. Kill the Archer. Kill the Archer . . ._ The command echoes through her mind, and she struggles to break free and pursue the fleeing Ranger.

She drops the great blade and extends her claws and fangs with a thought, then uses them to rip into the Archon . . . celestial blood flies as her Demonic nature rises to confront its ancient enemy.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Will Save vs. Dominate Monster (1d20+9=21)

AoO vs. Hound Archon (1d20+13=20) for Damage (2d6+17=21)
Free: Grow Claws/Teeth
Standard: Claw/Claw/Bite (1d20+14=15, 1d20+14=27, 1d20+14=23) for Claw/Bite Damage, +1d6 Cold Damage on Each (2d6+27+1d6+1d6=42) (Cold Damage is 4 and 2, in case of Resistances)
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 113/139
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 04/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 02/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 00/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 00/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Having been in Kailinn's predicament once before, Daylily comes thundering down the hallway and launches into a flying tackle.

[sblock=OOC]Daylily will attempt to grapple Kailinn.  IC is slow for me, but he'll charge and grapple for +15 base +5 strength surge + 2 charge for +22 total, then he'll attempt to pin at +20, plus any bonuses for, say, aid another.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC]I don't think Kalinn is obliged to attack those grappling her. I get it if her demonic nature reacts badly to celestial creatures. But if she were to attack Daylily with the same fervour I think that would be taking the domination too far as her only instruction was to kill the archer. Free herself or at least attempt it, sure. But she is under no obligation to attempt kill her allies that try and restrain her. 

Question: If Hafisbita is working against the domination actively, can it cast protection vs Evil each round to free her from the domination?[/sblock]

"Kalinn, calm yourself. You are under a spell. Search yourself to find the limits of its power, and bend the laws that bind you to your own will. Fight against it!" Relic calls as he tries to think what he can do to neutralise his powerful ally.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, she wasn't going to attack Daylilly - just try to escape the grapple. I wouldn't have attacked the Archon, but Kalinn is 'Frost' right now - she's raging, which I've fluffed as a surge of her Demonic nature (which is why she's always got one negative level when she's raging and has drawn Winterbite). I reasoned that this would probably lead her to attack a Celestial being.

_Hafísbíta's_ a gray area when it comes to what he'll do to protect Kalinn and her allies, especially when he's not in her hand. I'd say that's up to SK. But he doesn't have Protection from Evil, so that option at least is out.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Even though she has tainted blood, Frost doesn't have the true corruption power of the abyss that can significantly harm an archon.  The summoned celestial being is able to take all she dished out and still continue to grapple Frost.  Daylily rushes in and helps as well.  Between the two of them, they are able to take Frost down and pin her to the ground in about six inches of water.   

Gerlach slowly bleeds out, laying defensive on the floor.

With a little work, Kalinn is tied up and bound.  She has no quarrel with Relic or Daylily, but still has a seething hatred for Aradra, who ran off.  Convincing her to cast the one spell that she has that can protect against such mind manipulations only gives her a couple moments of relief before the anger returns.  Relic finally realizes that this is only truly remedied if the creature that caused it cannot rejuvenate the spell on a daily basis.  Since the ancient aboleth is lying in a bloody pool of stagnant water, he will not be able to main control over her.  Until then, she will have to suffer the indignation of being tied up and carefully controlled.

After a minute, the tentacles retreat below the water and disappear, allowing Shadow to cross and return to master's friends.  He sniffs and growls at Kalinn, not understanding why she is behaving badly.  
[sblock=ooc]Success!!  You have killed the mighty ancient evil that was imprisoned in this island for centuries upon centuries.  If the _Great Machine_ upstairs was still working, the domination effects would not be wearing off in a day.  
Dominate Monster is truly evil.  Protection from Evil cast before hand would negate it completely.  But, after the fact, even if the new will save is successful, the Protection from Evil only suppresses the dominate effect for the duration of the shorter spell.  A dispel magic would work, but is not available currently.

PS. Relic and Daylily leveled. They are both now 10th level. 
[/sblock][sblock=Combat round 15 finishes it off]Inside the purple circle is the ever so tenacious Black Tentacles as the spell.

Kalinn's Will save vs. Aura of Menace (1d20+8=24) from grappling Archon: succeeds 
Will save vs. Aura of Menace from 2nd archon (1d20+8=26) also succeeded
Daylily Grappling Frost (1d20+22=24) just hits on a 2
Then Daylily and Archon combined attempt to pin (1d20+29=36) success
13 rds Haste for the good guys except Frost.
...53/96 ~ AC 18-2+1 ~ Daylily  ~ horsechopper and cestus ~ Rage ~ free ~ 
...9/59 ~ AC 14+4+1 ~ Relic ~ Mage Armor 570 rds ~ Invisible, levitating 10' at ceiling ~ 
...33/96 ~ AC 21+1 ~ Aradra ~ Darkvision 109 min, Perceive Clues 69 min, longstrider 69 min ~ high tailed it out of there!!!
...93/101 ~ AC 22+1+3+4 ~ Shadow ~ Barkskin 69min, Mage Armor 574 rds ~ amulet active ~
...70/127 ~ AC 27 ~ Frost ~ Heroism 607 rds ~ Dominated ~ 1 will save available at +2 to suppress dominate temporarily, AoO available on hound, Pinned, then tied up.
....8/51 ~ AC 19+1 ~ New Hound Archon 5 rounds ~ grapple attempt on Frost (1d20+11=25) successful but provoked an AoO from Frost
....51/51 ~ AC 19+1 ~ Newest Hound Archon 6 rounds ~ squeezing past the aboleth

-12+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum A ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
..-5+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum B ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
-11+/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum C ~ unconscious ~ -> Dead
-99/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum D ~  SPLAT!
-10/20 ~ AC 13 ~ Skum E ~ unconscious

Purple Area Black Tentacles ~ Black Tentacles maintain hold on Daylily (1d20+17+5=26) failed! ~ Break Free from Grapple DC 27 CMD

-8/126 ~ AC 22 ~ Robed Skum Gerlach ~ UNCONSCIOUS ~ Displacement, See Invisibility ~ stabilize check (1d20+4-6=13) succeeds
-33/116 ~ AC 25-4 squeezing ~ Three Eyed Fish ~ DEAD
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

Daylily frowns.  "I am much sorry to make prisoner of you, Darkchild.  This is much wrong I knows, but it is only for short times, until the Big Prisoner magics is wearing off.  Uyah, it was much bad when the mind-changing magics was on me."  He peers at the skum mage on the floor, his brow knitting in thought.  "Was the Snaketouched Elder bads in the beginning?  Or did the Big Prisoner magics make him bad?  If he is to get better, maybe is not  best to killing him.  Ah!  I knows!"  He throws a stone at the wisp-light.  "Oyeh, Trickster Spawn ... we have question.  The Snaketouched Elder here, will his brains get more better because the Big Prisoner is deads?"


----------



## jbear

Once Kalinn is restrained Relic levitates back to the ground. He waits patiently for the black tentacle spell to end while he assures Kalinn that he will do his best to free her from the spell she is under. "...and while we bind you like this we will of course make you as comfortable as possible. With the creature dead ... well ... its hold over you should weaken in time." He helps place her in a comfortable position where there is no chance of her drowning in the shallow water.

Once the black tentacles disappear and Daylily can approach the wisp he listens intently for the response, eyeing Gerlach's inert form suspiciously out the corner of his eye.

Once that is done and it is decided whether to finish the skum wizard or not he tends to the severest of his wounds with a brief prayer and a few choicely placed taps of the healing wand. The time had come to search the underground area with detail, and who knew if any more nasty surprises awaited them. 

The first place he searches is the room where Gerlach had approached from. After a thorough once over he then returns with Daylily to the room they had previously ignored. Any items that he detects as magical he will attempt to identify... after all they have some time until Kalinn can be safely moved so there is no rush.

[sblock=OOC] 2 x CLW with Oracle Spells on himself and 2 taps of the CLW Wand to heal 19 HPs  taking him to 28 HPs +lvl up HPs (+7) would have Relic at 35 HPs while searching

Unsure how quickly you want to wrap things up SK so I have posted a bunch of potential actions so if you want you can wrap this last part up more quickly. Given that 2 players aren't really able to participate in the looting I thought that a bit of fast forwarding would be the preferred way.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[section]

With Aradra safely away - for the moment - and in finding herself safely restrained from harming him even when he returns, Kalinn's expression turns from one of horror to one of gratitude and sorrow. The demonic taint in her blood subsides, saving itself for a time when it can take better advantage of its freedom, and she is coherent once more.  "I thank you, my friends. Don't worry, Daylily . . . I know why you've taken me prisoner, and I agree. Even now the beast's command urges me to slay my friend, and were I free I'd be chasing him yet."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari

*Current Block*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 113/139
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +13 *Reflex: * +09 *Will:* +09

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 27 (14 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +12 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +07

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 160/160
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +07 *Will:* +09

Rage Block _(_Hafísbíta _in Hand)_
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 25 (12 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 155/155
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +08

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 26 (13 Touch, 24 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 127/127
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24
*Fort:* +09 *Reflex: * +06 *Will:* +07

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Special:* Rage (Remaining Rounds: 10/16)
*Special:* Spirit Totem (+9/1d4+2)
*Special:* Claws (Remaining Rounds: 04/05)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_

*Hafísbíta Powers Available*
*Special:* Boon: Shield (Remaining Points: 10/10)
*Special:* Boon: Healing Surge
*Special:* Boon: Cure Light Wounds (Remaining: 02/03)
*Special:* Boon: Heroism (Remaining: 00/01)
*Special:* Boon: Gallant Inspiration (Remaining: 00/01)

*Spells Available*

Level 0: Unlimited
Level 1: 6/7 per Day
Level 2: 5/6 per Day
Level 3: 3/3 per Day
*Level 0:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Haunted Fey Aspect, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
*Level 1:* Ear Piercing Scream, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Level 2:* Frigid Touch, Protection from Evil (Communal), Resist Energy
*Level 3:* Fly, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming that we're going to run out the CLW wand I have because the bookkeeping is easier that way and I really don't care about 75gp at this point.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

"About time!  Brothers have been laughing at me, being the last one."  The will-o-wisp seems to actually pause and contemplate his answer.  "Gerlach's body as well as his mind have been corrupted for many moons.  He will never return to what he once was."  He then zips off and disappears, but not in that order.

While Daylily watches over Kalinn, Relic and Shadow wade through the water and around the bend to see where Gerlach came from.  After a short distance, they find another alcove, just like the others.  This one has a couple tables set up with several books and bottles.  While this guy may have been a sorcerer, he also apparently had a knack for alchemy as well.  It appears that he more than dabbled in the art.  

A journal shows that Gerlach came to the island to find the reason people were going missing and the slow transformations that were happening to the villagers.  With books he found in the library, he found ways to slightly adjust the great machine as well as information that led him to brew a cure for the warping effects of the island.  The journal entries get more erratic over time.  The process of brewing the cure was long and tiedious, but Gerlach was bound and determined to get a large batch of it done before returning to the mainland.  

Looking around, half finished concoctions have obviously spoiled due to not being attended to.  Checking around, Relic finds an early batch that had been bottled and sealed well before Gerlach had succumbed.  On the preparation table, he also finds a wand of Remove Curse.  Only ten charges are left in the well used wand.  

While Relic was busy out of sight, Daylily looks at the the big ugly fish and the snake touched spell tosser.  The fish looks unremarkable now that it is not breathing, but it does have a circle of white metal around one of its forward tentacles.  The metal seems to have been in place so long that it is nearly embedded in the skin of the beast.  The spell tosser has a circle of metal the same color on his head.  He also was wearing a cloak that seems like it is new.  It is a drastic difference from his robes which are near thread bear rags.

[sblock=ooc]Since the other games have their cleanup to do as well, I can stretch this out to the end of the week easily as you get out and back to Venza.  Or I can fast track all that if you would like so you have some free time in the City of Glass.

Daylily finds a ring, headband and cloak that look "special".
Relic finds 8 viable potions, a wand of Remove Curse with 10 charges, and a journal that probably details how to make more potions.
The trophy room has more when you return there.
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic's first instinct is to read the journal, particularly the sections that detail the cure of the warping effects of the island. He then takes a careful look at the sealed batch with his ability to detect and identify magic to see if these concoctions were ones that could reverse the deformations that the party suffered. "What do we have here aye boy? Hopefully something to get you feeling more like a wolf and me less like a fish ..."

After he has finished doing that he takes the wand, the journal and the potions back to Daylily. He muses over the objects he has found on Gerlach and the aboleth, going through the exact same process to identify them. As he does so he casually asks Daylily "Is there anything worth taking a look at behind the body of the dead fish?"

[sblock=Actions] Detect magic on the potions and then take 10 on spellcraft check to identify. Lvl 10 Spellcraft +19 +5 amulet +10 = DC 34 to identify the potions.

Return to Daylily and repeat process for the items he has found as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Treasure so far]The potions are the "module muguffin".  Elixir of True Form ~
This elixir removes all curses and transmutation effects from the imbiber, including the unnatural mutations resulting from the arcane warping of the island of Nal-Kashel or gained through an ancestor’s unspeakable interbreeding with ulat-kini. The elixir stops gillmen from transforming into skum but cannot reverse the transformation if a gillman has already become a skum. Only doses of the elixir manufactured on the island of Nal-Kashel can remove the warping effects of the island’s influence.

Ring of Sustenance
+2 Headband of Alluring Charisma
+2 Cloak of Resistance
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

"Hrrm ... with this ring I could study my spells much deeper into the night and still wake early in the morning..." He slips the ring on his finger as he explains to Kalinn and Daylily the function of the potions, the cloak and the head piece. "Shall we go and have a good look at the other room? Kalinn if you cooperate we can take you along with us and I will continue to share my discoveries with both you and Daylilly. Do you agree?" Before they move on Relic looks down at the inert form of Gerlach. "He is not dead yet. He is an enemy that perhaps deserves  a clean death, Daylilly?" Relic waits for Daylily's response. 

Once it is decided what to do with Gerlach Relic helps Daylily (although he gets more in the way than anything else) move Kalinn to the other treasure room.


----------



## jackslate45

Not understanding what Old One was talking about when reading through Fish Man's bound pages, Shadow keeps sniffing in the air, ensuring that no one is approaching them.  He can still smell Master's scent in the air, but if Master ran away Master had good reason.  Maybe why Bad Behaving Not Evil One was bound.  

Once Old One pointed to the still not up fish-man and barked at Not Smelly One, Shadow realized fish man was alive.  Master was unable to finish his job, so up to Shadow to finish.

The wolf strode over to the not up fish man, and tries to rip it's throat out.

[sblock]Shadow will coup de grace Gerlach.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic looks towards the wolf halting his question to Daylily in mid sentence. "Well ... there we have it. No need to think any more about that one." He waits just long enough for Daylily in case he chooses to check the space behind the aboleth before suggesting moving Kalinn (as above), and heading towards the room he had forced the party to hurry by when he chased after his hound archon. Once there he begins examining the contents with his arcane sight to determine the magical nature of each item, explaining to the others what he finds as he goes. 

Once that is done he says to the others: "This appears to be the most comfortable place to wait for the spell on Kalinn to lose its affect. And the day is young ... It must be time to get some of these scrolls scribbled into my spellbook ..." 

[sblock=OOC]Hoping to be able to at least get a few more spells copied into my spell book before the adventure ends and Relic has to conform to LPF rules for rate of learning spells. Let me know if I am being too cheeky SK. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock=OOC]
I honestly would prefer getting back to the DWI. 

1: In case I cant get I want in the Mystic Pearl via roll, there would be enough days before we head out again to actually commision the item.  Due to the crafting rules, I need about 8 days to get the item I want crafted.
2: The LPF rules for learning spells occurs if your in a game or not.  Also, once Anaerion is freed up from his current game, he would love to trade spells with Relic.  Anaerion is _seriously_ lacking in the spell department, and it is starting to show.  Can't really do that if Relic is still on the Island.  
3: Can't really RP Aradra right now, cause he's so well hidden I can't RP where he's at....  Every time Aradra has gone to the DWI, he seems to turn right around and leave.  I would love to be able to RP a little bit more before we get called into our next big game.

If we want to milk TBX/TBG for all it's worth, I'd be OK with it.  Just gives me time to set up my next game.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=OOC]Would prefer to head back.  Gives me more time to bump him to the next level.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

Daylily takes on the job of climbing over the beast to see what was in the back of the chamber.  Being all slimy, it takes a bit of work.  On the way back into the chamber, he finds a rock is floating, bouncing along the ceiling in a lazy circle.  Capturing the floating rock, he moves further back. 

 The room looks to have been originally a prison cell.  But, sometime in the last year, the cell fortifications were broken down and this became a small shrine to the beast.  There are piles of yellow metal and clear stones that appear to have been left there by worshipers of the the beast.  Gathering these things up, Daylily returns and shows Relic what he had found. 

Removing the ropes below Kalinn's knees, she is able to do the slow prisoner walk without having to be carried.  The next room on the way out actually is empty except for a few weed mats that were probably used for sleep.  Getting back to the treasure room, two heavy belts, a wispy cloak that is made of spider silk and a set of chainmail that appears to be of something even lighter than mithral are found to be enchanted.  A wavy curved dagger, while not being enchanted, is made of the same black metal as Daylily's weapon and worthy of rescue too.  The rest of weapons hanging on the wall are of good enough quality to sell off, but not to carry around on a daily basis.

Edit: Having looted everything down here, Relic stubbornly wants to keep Kalinn caged and this prison complex seems the best way.  Backtracking to the only dry chamber, he orders her to sit down and wait it out.  Pulling out his spell book and the various scrolls, he spends his time transferring several of the spells to the book.  His new found ring lets him work on through the night.  The next day, the domination spell wears off as it has no one to refresh it.  Kalinn is untied and the party can now proceed.


Getting back around to the central chamber, you see a bit of movement in the water.  But, the eel remembers how much devastation you caused just an hour ago, so it rushes off and hides in the the underwater rubble.  Using a couple castings from Relic and one of the potions of levitation, you are able to leave, although it is rather unsettling for Shadow, moving in directions he is not supposed to be able to move.  

Back out on the surface, the island is still.  Nothing other than you seem to be left.  The storm shrouding the island is still raging and shows no signs of letting up.  So, what changes you made with the Great Machine apparently have nothing to do with the storm itself.  

[sblock=ooc]Okay, we will wrap it up then in just a couple more rounds of posts.  Raiding the wizard's tower again, you can find a lot of vender trash, which just becomes TGP at the end, so I am not going to write all that up.   Things you did find here.
+3 Celestial Armor, 22,000 gp (intended for Aradra)
+4 Belt of Might Constitution, 16,000 gp (intended for Relic, yeah, you are low on HPs and this will help)
+6 Belt of Giant Strength, 36,000 gp (intended for Kalinn, as Daylily already has a cool belt)
Clear Spindle Ioun Stone (sustains a creature without food or water), 4,000 gp
Adamantine kris dagger, unenchanted, 3,002 gp 
Cloak of Minor Displacement, 24,000 gp (intended for Daylily, 20% miss chance helps a lot when your AC is so low)
3rd level Pearl of Power, 9,000 gp (intended for Relic)

As for what I owe characters, here are the numbers that are above and beyond the items you already are carrying.  It is accurate to about +/-5 days of TGP.   
Relic 25,892 
Daylily 26,041 
Kalinn 40,280
Aradra 31,256

The grand totals for earnings on on the first page.  Later tonight, I will re-sort and separate out which character is getting what treasure.  

So, anything else before leaving the island?  Getting off the island is one post, the village is a second, and then you will be off back to Venza.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Relic stubbornly refused to move from the underground lair until he was sure that Kalinn was free from the aboleth's domination. Above ground no doubt she would be able to find a way to escape. Here below, the impossible ascent to the surface by non magical means meant that Aradra was safe, even if Kalinn did manage to escape. And in those long hours Relic determinedly a decent dose of study and scribing, but not before he drunk down the potion that would return him to his non-fish like state. He gave another potion to Daylily and helped Shadow drink down a third.

[sblock=OOC] Okay, so let's wrap it up. 

Still though. Going to the surface with Kalinn while still dominated would be silly/risky/dangerous. The hopelessness of getting to the surface would add to her docility. So we would be stuck below for as many days as it took for her to make her save. All of us making the journey home with Kalinn still hell bent on killing Aradra would be daft.

I am going to use that fact to my advantage to study and scribe spells into my spellbook if given the OK by SK. It does seems to make logical sense to me. 

We left to do the final part of the mission in the morning, so figuring that we have things wrapped up at midday. And Kalinn will have to wait 23 hours for her first save which Relic will assist with Guidance (assuming about an hour has passed since the fight when he settles in to his study seems reasonable. 

Relic now only needs to sleep 2 hours (Ring of Sustenance), so he has at least 21 hours to study before they can even consider leaving the island.

1st hour: Read Magic on Tiny Hut and 1hr of Study; Take 10 on spellcraft= 1d20+10+19+5= 34 vs DC 18 Success
2nd-4th hr: Scribe Tiny Hut (lvl 3=3 hrs) into Blessed Book (3/1000 pages); no magical ink needed (scroll consumed)
5th hour: Read Magic on Fireball and 1hr of Study; Take 10 on spellcraft= 1d20+10+19+5= 34 vs DC 18 Success
6th-8th hour: Scribe Fireball (lvl 3=3 hrs) into Blessed Book (6/1000 pages); no magical ink needed (scroll consumed)
9th hour: Read Magic on Draconic Reservoir and 1hr of Study; Take 10 on spellcraft= 1d20+10+19+5= 34 vs DC 18 Success
10th - 12th hour: Scribe Draconic Reservoir (lvl 3=3 hrs) into Blessed Book (9/1000 pages); no magical ink needed (scroll consumed)
13th hour: Read Magic on Shield and 1hr of Study; Take 10 on spellcraft= 1d20+10+19+5= 34 vs DC 16 Success
14th hour: Scribe Shield (lvl 1=1 hr) into Blessed Book (10/1000 pages); no magical ink needed (scroll consumed)
15th hour: Read Magic on Ray of Enfeeblement and 1hr of Study; Take 10 on spellcraft= 1d20+10+19+5= 34 vs DC 16 Success
16th hour: Scribe Ray of Enfeeblement (lvl 1=1 hr) into Blessed Book (11/1000 pages); no magical ink needed (scroll consumed)
17th hour: Read Magic on Dimensional Anchor and 1hr of Study; Take 10 on spellcraft= 1d20+10+19+5= 34 vs DC 19 Success
18th-21st hour: Scribe Dimensional Anchour (lvl 4=4 hr) into Blessed Book (15/1000 pages); no magical ink needed (scroll consumed)

If Kalinn were to fail her next saving throw and they had to remain another day below, Relic would continue to devote his time to study:

[sblock=Now irrelevant plan for day 2 as Kalinn rolled a 20 on first save] Potential Day 2 study programme (2hrs sleep needed; 1 hr for eating and bodily functions = 21 hours of study):
1st Hour:Read Magic on Spontaneous Immolation and 1hr of Study; Take 10 on spellcraft= 1d20+10+19+5= 34 vs DC 17 Success
2nd-3rd hour: Scribe Spontaneous Immolation (lvl 2=2 hrs) into Blessed Book (17/1000 pages); no magical ink needed (scroll consumed)
4th hour: Read Magic on Loathsome Veil and 1hr of Study; Take 10 on spellcraft= 1d20+10+19+5= 34 vs DC 18 Success
5th-7th hr: Scribe Loathsome Veil (lvl 3=3 hrs) into Blessed Book (20/1000 pages); no magical ink needed (scroll consumed)
8th hr: Read Magic on Malicious Spite and 1hr of Study; Take 10 on spellcraft= 1d20+10+19+5= 34 vs DC 19 Success
9th-12th hr: Scribe Malicious Spite (lvl 4=4 hrs) into Blessed Book (24/1000 pages); no magical ink needed (scroll consumed)
13th hr: Read Magic on Fleshworm Infestation and 1hr of Study; Take 10 on spellcraft= 1d20+10+19+5= 34 vs DC 19 Success
14-17th hr: Scribe Fleshworm Infestation  (lvl 4=4 hrs) into Blessed Book (28/1000 pages); no magical ink needed (scroll consumed)
18th hr: Read Magic on Howling Agony and 1hr of Study; Take 10 on spellcraft= 1d20+10+19+5= 34 vs DC 18 Success
19th-21st hr: Scribe Howling Agony  (lvl 3=3 hrs) into Blessed Book (31/1000 pages); no magical ink needed (scroll consumed)

If Kalinn were to fail and we were forced to remain another day Relic would Read, study and scribe Hypnotism that day (2 hrs for 1st level spell) (32 pages of Blessed Book used).
[/sblock]
So could we have Kalinn roll saves, or roll saves for Kalinn to see how long in game time we were actually stuck on the island until we could safely leave, so that we can see how long Relic can study? Of course if I am not allowed to do this for some reason I will abide by that decision, no worries. 
[/sblock]

When at last it was sure that Kalinn was herself once more Relic was quick to assist Daylily in unbinding her, and to administer her one of the levitation potions and the elixir that would restore her eyesight. Relic could levitate himself, and he still had a couple of spells memorised to levitate Shadow and Daylily when they reached the massive ascent.

When they reached the surface, haggard, hungry and pale, Relic called out to Aradra, letting the ranger know that the danger had passed. The wizard suggested that they leave immediately, using the magical swan boat token they had found in Gerlach's shop.

[sblock=OOC] We should only need to use 1 potion as Aradra flew out, Relic can levitate, and Relic memorised Levitate twice to get out of this place.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic lvl 9]

Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 9) Human Wizard 8/Oracle 1
HP: 28/66 
AC: 14  Touch 14  FlatFooted 11 
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: 
Fort: +3 Ref: +4  Will: +9
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile 2/3 Used; Feather Fall:USED
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II: USED, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility: USED; *Levitate x2*
Level 3: Haste 0/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly: USED
Level 4: Black Tentacles, Summon Monster IV 2/2 USED
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 0/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (47/50) charges
Rod of Lesser Extend: 1/3 uses left today
Quarterstaff of Spellstoring: +5 (+6); 1d6+1 dmg Charged: No Charge
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions; 6/8 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, Hypnotism, Moment of Greatness
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Will Saves (1d20+9=29, 1d20+9=14, 1d20+9=24, 1d20+9=29, 1d20+9=21) (Natural 20 on the first one, so if a 29 doesn't do it she won't be undominated until she levels or otherwise gets a bonus. Wouldn't that be a pip - she'd spend the first part of SK's next adventure trying to kill Aradra  )

PS: Please don't forget to include Kalinn in your dosing with potions - she's bloody tired of feeling ill and not being able to see . . .


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] +1 from Relic's Guidance would make it a save of 30. That must be a success. So Relic would only get 21 hours to study before we high tailed it off the island. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

Ooc: Given Aradra's stealth skill when fully buffed, good luck tracking him down lol.  He'll just would have sat out of the game, due to no one finding him lol.


----------



## jbear

[sblock=Elixir for Kalinn] That is in the fluff above all ready  I just withheld it until you were over your domination. If you somehow escaped Relic figured it was better that you be half blind whilst looking for Aradra! But he handed you the elixir along with the levitation potion as soon as he was sure you had overcome the effects of the spell. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

From his vantage point, Aradra is able to see the rest of the party climb out of the depths.  Seeing that Kalinn is unbound, Aradra carefully makes his way over, confirming that Kalinn is in her right mind again.

Soaring like a bat from up high, Aradra floats down from the revolving island onto the building with the hidden switch, then draws his bow, but doesn't nock an auto created arrrow.  Looking down at the group, Aradra asks "We good?"


----------



## Satin Knights

Yesterday, it was easy to get up to the floating spire that was tumbling around the island.  It made a good hiding place for one who was alone in this dangerous land.  Upon seeing the rest of his party emerge from the pit, Aradra watches carefully, and Kalinn does seem to be back to normal on this day.  His knowledge of the aboleths suggests that the dominating effect, while long is not permanent.  

Having an prepared an appropriate spell with the dawn, Aradra casts Glide upon himself before jumping out of the spire.  But Glide doesn't give him the control that a real fly spell would, so he gets buffeted and tossed around as he is exiting the maelstrom's edge.   He gains enough composure to land on his feet.  

After verifying the party is calm and back to normal, leaving seems to be a priority before anything else crawls out of a hiding space.  Making your way over to the southwest portion of the island and down the stairwell, the boat you had before was taken by the villagers in their egress.  You find Iosef, huddled in an outcropping of rocks.  Sickly, his mind seems as broken as his body, and doubts as to if he will ever go on another mission run deep. Providing him one of the potions allows him to heal the physical malodies, but shame in his failures is a pain that may never heal.

 Aradra rummages through his haversack and pulls out a metallic feather.  Invoking the command inscribed upon it, it forms into a graceful mechanical swan boat.  The party starts to climb into the boat, but there is trouble.  Relic, standing at the water's edge, starts choking and gasping for air.  The necklace he is wearing is glowing and the baubles on it are spinning.  Stepping back to the sand, he is able to regain his breath.  Stepping forward again, the necklace refuses to go over the water.  With the necklace getting more agitated, Relic strips it off and drops it.  But, the necklace has other plans than simply falling in the sand.  It starts floating, returning towards the northeast.  Not waiting to see what might happen next, the party continues piling in the boat and shoves off from the shore.  

While the boat ride getting the island a few days ago was violent and treacherous, this swan boat, with its paddling feet underneath is able to maintain a steady course through the bottom edge of the storm and safely make the journey back to the mainland. 

Being a slow moving boat, you are spotted from shore long before your arrival.  Alder and Sara Vanderloth come out on the dock to meet you.  The greet you with joy that you have returned and had freed so many villages.  But, a melancholy has fallen over the villagers as well.  The realization that most of them are actually adolescent skum who have not turned yet weighs heavy on their souls.  Some have embraced their gillman heritage, some have not.  Alder himself seems to be showing early symptoms of the cough that racked Iosef so heinously.  Having used six of the eight potions Gerlach had concocted, you give the last two to Alder and Sara.  Alder's health returns in a few minutes, and Sara is restored to the beautiful woman that you would expect a wizard of reasonable power would be able to woo. Relic finds a place with a table and chair and busily starts copying.  Once he has all the information that was in the journal, he gives it to Alder so that he can return to the island in time and brew more of the potions.  In thanks, Alder gifts the staff that served Relic well to him and hands over a heavy bag.  "Sorry the gold is so heavy, but I think you can deal with that burden." he chuckles. 

While the villagers in their shame and inbreeding are quite unfriendly, they have at least tended to your horses well.  Mounting up, you head off for the City of Glass, leaving behind the Forbidden Isle and its vile secrets, only some of which you discovered over the course of the past few days.  

The End.​


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=Totals and Treasures]
Kalinn finished earning 106,968 XP to finish at  135,666 XP and earning 83,404 GP.
Aradra finished earning 99,316 XP to finish at  122,653 XP and earning 79,095 GP.
Iosef went AWOL Feb 5th earning 23,477 XP ending at 37,376 XP and earning 23,226 GP.
Daylily finished earning 70,440 XP to finish at  78,658 XP and earning 63,359 GP.
Relic finished earning 70,314 XP to finish at  78,179 XP and earning 62,814 GP.

Treasure:  There was a lot of it.  Let me know if you are skipping items so I know what to put back into the Mystic Pearl.  You can also trade around the items.  The last few items found, I had specific suggestions because of how much was due to the individual, or possibly to shore up a need before the next adventure. 

Relic
16,000 gp ~ +4 Belt of Mighty Constitution
12,500 gp ~ Blessed Book 
..9,000 gp ~ 3rd level Pearl of Power
..8,340 gp ~ +1 Darkwood Spellstoring Quarterstaff containing  Force Punch 
..4,000 gp ~ Pearl of Power 2nd level
..2,500 gp ~ Ring of Sustenance
..1,500 gp ~ Bookmark of Deception 
..1,000 gp ~ Bookplate of Recall 
..4,075 gp ~ Some more scrolls: Dimensional Anchor scribed, Fleshworm Infestation, Summon  Monster IV used,  Malicious  Spite, Howling Agony, Loathsome Veil, Seek  Thoughts,  Spontaneous  Immolation.
..2,026 gp ~ Watertight scroll case containing:  Fireball scribed, Lightning Bolt scribed, Tiny Hut scribed, Fly scribed, Draconic Reservoir scribed, Rope Trick scribed 
.....150 gp ~ 1 Cure  Moderate Wounds potions 
.......50 gp ~ 2 scrolls  (Comp Languages)  1 used, 1 scribed into book
========
61,141 gp in items of the 62,184 due leaves 1,043 gp in coins


Daylily
24,000 gp ~ Cloak of Minor Displacement
21,012 gp ~ +1 Adamantine Furious Transformative Glaive-Guisarme 
10,000 gp ~ Belt of Thunderous Charging 
..5,500 gp ~ Boots of Striding and Springing 
=======
60,512 gp in items of the 63,359 due, leaving 2,847 gp in coins


Iosef
..4,000 gp ~ +2 Belt of Physical Might ~ Iosef
18,315 gp ~ +1 Holy Longsword ~ Iosef
.......40 gp ~ 2 alchemist's fires ~ Iosef
======
22,355 gp in items of 23,226 due, leaving 871 gp in coins


Aradra
36,900 gp ~ Living Steel Impervious Adaptive  Endless Ammunition  bow string bonding with original +1 Seeking  composite longbow ~  replacing original bow. 
-8,600 gp ~ the original +1 Seeking bow it bonded with
22,000 gp ~ +3 Celestial Armor 
,,8,000 gp ~  Shirt of Immolation 
..4,000 gp ~ Shocking Amulet of Mighty Fists +0 ~ Shadow
..3,000 gp ~ A Cauldron of Brewing ~ Aradra's haversack
.,2,000 gp ~  Apprentice Cheating Gloves 
..,..720 gp ~ a campfire bead 
.....300 gp ~ 2 Cure  Moderate Wounds potions 
,....  90 gp ~ 3 thunderstones 
...,...75 gp ~ 1 ioun torch 
======
69,985 in items of the 79,995 due leaving 11,510 gp in coins


Kalinn
36,000 gp ~ +6 Belt of Giant Strength
24,000 gp ~ drinking horn ~ Drinking Horn of Bottomless Valor
16,000 gp ~  Robe of Arcane Herritage
..2,000 gp ~  Feather Step Boots
.....300 gp ~ potion of Levitate used
======
77,300 gp in items of the 83,404 gp due leaving 6,104 gp in coins

Undecided
.,1,500 gp ~  6 Potions of Levitate ~ 1 used, 5 available for the Party
..2,250 gp ~ Wand of Remove Curse, 10 charges
..4,000 gp ~ Clear Spindle Ioun Stone
..4,000 gp ~ + 2 Headband of Alluring Charisma
..4,000 gp ~ +2 Cloak of Protection
..3,002 gp ~ Adamantine kris dagger
,,2,500 gp ~ A Ring of Swimming 
4848 gp ~ gold pieces and gems


Party Consumption
.....450 gp ~ A feather token swan boat ~ party ~ Carried by Aradra in haversack

Macguffins that stay on the island
,,2,500 gp ~ fancy necklace ~  Relic ~ Amulet of the Orrey*
.......?? gp ~ 1 bottled, live Homonculus ~ Daylily
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole

[sblock=OOC]I'm actually skipping the cloak so I can get some other goodies, but I can bring it to the Pearl myself.  No matter to me either way.

I'm also going to be upgrading the Boots of S&S to Boots of Haste and the Charging Belt to a Belt of Physical Perfection, so if anyone wants a claim on those, let me know.

Thanks for the run, SK.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

[sblock=OOC]
I'm also going to give up the shirt of immolation,  the Cheating gloves, and the cauldron of brewing, and try and get a Glove of storing for Aradra's bow.  I am also going to try and upgrade a few other items that will make it easier for Aradra.

Thanks for the run!
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] Thanks for the awesome adventure SK. I look forward to the next. 

I am going to give up several items as well so I can spread my wealth around a little, but it will depend a little on what I roll up as available when I get to the Pearl. 

I think I will sell most of those evil spells that I was going to study on day 2 and get some others that will weigh slightly less on Relic's conscience. (Except maybe Malicious Intent ... given the right situation, that might be awesome to turn two evil guys against each other!). 

I think I will take the +2 Cloak of Resistance though. 

The objects I am considering giving up are:
- the +1 staff of spell storing as I think a couple of metamagic rods might be more useful given Relic's terrible to hit chance.
- The level 3 Pearl of Power: It's very expensive. I could get another 1st and 2nd level pearl and have enough for another metamagic rod or a 2nd level wand left over.
- The belt of constitution: I am thinking a +2 belt would still give Relic a boost of 10 HPs and wizards aren't meant to have such great HPs are they? With the rest of the money I can boost my INT to make spell DCs higher and get a few more cheap items that will balance Relic out a bit.

Thank you though for all the thought you put into the treasure. It is fantastic! And greatly appreciated, as is all the time and effort you put into making the adventures we play so enjoyable! [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=Scrolls Used or Scribed] Relic definitely scribed lightning bolt into his spell book. He didn't use the scroll as detailed in the treasure summary. 

He tried to scribe Rope Trick but perhaps due to interruptions never was able. I wasn't entirely sure on that one. But he definitely didn't use it for any other reason, so if he didn't scribe it, he would still have it wouldn't he?

Bit of a mission keeping track of all these things!! [/sblock]

[sblock=Watertight Scroll Case] I am trying to do all of the math to update my characer sheet and I can't figure out how much the water tight scroll case is, SK.

By my calculations 5 3rd level scrolls = 1875 gp + 150 gp for 1 2nd level scroll = 2025 gp
The only reference I can find to a scroll case in pathfinder gear is worth 1 gp.
You have the treasure value for this listed as 2101 gp.
Is the 75 extra gp the water tight scroll case? (as the only scroll case I could find gave no explicit reference to being watertight?)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights

[sblock=questions]Sorry.  I thought the rope trick was use to get on top of the walls when fighting the grey oozes in the teaching pool.  But, it was Aradra using a normal rope.  I had it marked down as used earlier.  So, put it in as scribed in the spellbook as well.  So, I will switch both Lightning Bolt and Rope Trick to scribed in a couple of minutes.  

The water tight scroll case is just 1 gp.  The 75 that it is off is just an accounting error on my part.  I make several of them.  I spent several hours last night double and triple checking the XP and GP earnings last night.  I will adjust all the appropriate places on that one as well.

Once things get back to the wiki, the total earned, total carried currently, and total consumed are the critical numbers.  So, selling off the scrolls you don't want is just fine and dandy.  It was simply the mage that wrote them originally was a very nasty bastard, toying with summoned creatures and all that.  So, I was picking out the worst of the worst spells.  I didn't expect you to keep many. 

Let's see.  I have an ancient advanced imp, and a homunculus, now insane since his master is dead, to take over this island and still cause havoc.  Yeah, I think it is still going to be a forbidden place for a long time.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

[sblock=OOC] Cheers mate! You're a legend! Must spread XP  ... grumble grumble ...  [/sblock]


----------



## jbear

Preparing Stat Block for next adventure after level ups and wrapping up:

[sblock=Relic lvl 10]
Relic Nevyn
(Lvl 10) Human Wizard 9/Oracle 1
HP: 83/83 
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted 11 
Initiative: +8; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can use either result
Status: 
Fort: +7 Ref: +7 Will: +11
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
Lvl 1: Shocking Grasp; Magic Missile 
Lvl 2: Summon Monster II, Hideous Laughter, Invisibility,
Level 3: Haste 0/2 Used; Lightning Bolt; Fly
Level 4: Black Tentacles, Summon Monster IV 0/2 Used
Level 5: Summon Monster V 0/2 Used; Telekinesis
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power #1 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power #2 (lvl 1):
Pearl of Power (lvl 2):
Lightning Flash 8/8 uses left today
Cyclone: 8/8 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 0/3 uses left today
Wand of Mage Armor: (45/50) charges
Wand of CLW: (47/50) charges
Wand of Protection vs Evil: (50/50) charges
Wand of Glitterdust: (50/50) charges
Wand of Align Weapon: (50/50) charges
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Bouncing:3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Piercing: 3/3 uses left today
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silent: 3/3 uses left today
Consumables: 2/2 CLW Potions; 1/1 CMW Potion; 4/4 trail rations
Scrolls prepared for Battle: 
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 60'; as Darkvision [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller

I reviewed the numbers and plugged in the encounters and leveling up into Mowgli's tracker and I found eight of the dates for leveling up off a bit.  
Kalinn reached 8th on 8 Jul 2012
Daylily reached 7th on 26 Dec 2012
Relic reached 7th on 5 Jan 2013
Aradra reached 9th on 16 Jan 2013
Daylily reached 8th on 27 Mar 2013
Daylily reached 9th on 5 Jul 2013
Relic reached 9th on 14 Jul 2013
Aradra reached 10th on 30 Aug 2013

For most part this has resulted in actually more gold and XP in the final numbers.  (Except Kalinn's XP for some reason and I think there is just an error in math or something since his last level up. Dunno.)

Final Numbers that I have:
Satin Knights DMC = 36.82
Kalinn's Final XP = 135,160xp; Final GP Earned 83,676gp
Aradra's Final XP = 122,733xp; Final GP Earned 79,253gp
Iosef's Final XP = 37,383xp; Final GP Earned 23,276gp
Daylily's Final XP = 79,027xp; Final GP Earned 63,683gp
Relic's Final XP = 77,783xp; Final GP Earned 63,191gp

I have 2 spreadsheets (One with Iosef, and the second after he left) to look through if you want, SK. But the only time I used a calculator was to add the TBG together from each one with the Encounter GP.


----------



## Satin Knights

PM, can you give me a screen print of the two spreadsheets? I reworked  the numbers because I hadn't put in an adjustment that I found in later  games.  The spreadsheet starts counting at 1.  My numbers effectively  start counting at 0.  So, I have to push the start date from 116 back to  115 to get it to come out with the sheets.  Reworking that through, a  few characters did level on different days.  But, I am still coming up  with numbers from 21 to 431 xp off from what the sheet generated.  My  OCD wants to find out why.


----------



## perrinmiller

Yeah, even using the Excel Tracker you have to put the start date 1 day earlier to allow it to count the first day.

I emailed you the excel sheets too.
[Sblock=Screen Shots]


[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller

Okay, in light of learning the error in the spreadsheet I was using I went and worked them again to fix the error. I have found that Kalinn has a level up via TBX that happened before a the end of combat with the Phase Spiders on 19 Nov 2012 as well.

Here are my latest screenshots.

[sblock=Screen Shots]





[/sblock]


----------



## jbear

So does the error discovered in the tracker now resolve the final numbers here too?


----------



## Satin Knights

I was shuffling too many other things today and my net connection went flaky for a while.  I will be able to check things late tomorrow.  They are right within +/- 500 so use those at the moment, and I will chase things later if needed.  At the moment, I need some sleep.


----------



## Satin Knights

Okay.  I got the final numbers up in the first post.  The eXcel sheet doesn't handle leap years properly, so it drifts away from my numbers by a bit.  Since mine are a bit higher, I am going with my numbers for a final result.  We don't have to mess with the leap year stuff for another 3 years, so I am not worrying about fixing the sheet for now.  I kept a copy of she sheets' screenshots just for records.  Sometime later today, I will put the skipped treasure into the Pearl's inventory.  

This was fun.  Overall, you covered most of the areas.  The few you missed were:[sblock=Skipped encounters]In the library to the northwest, there were rust monsters. Getting past them would have allowed more research into what you were facing. In the big shiny/watery globe, a giant octopus.  Nothing special there.  In the vault that couldn't be opened, I was putting in a non-scripted beholder.  If you got in there, all the treasure you would have found would have been high value items.  +6 type stuff.  I figured he was a guardian very few could get past. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Thanks for running, SK! Thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## perrinmiller

Satin Knights said:


> Okay.  I got the final numbers up in the first post.  The eXcel sheet doesn't handle leap years properly, so it drifts away from my numbers by a bit.  Since mine are a bit higher, I am going with my numbers for a final result.  We don't have to mess with the leap year stuff for another 3 years, so I am not worrying about fixing the sheet for now.



How does leap year impact this game? You started after Feb 29th. I actually asked Mowgli about the leap year issue and he thinks it tied to Microsoft Office's handling of dates so it should be fine. He was going to check when he had time.


----------



## Satin Knights

Well, the numbers started diverging after the 1st, except for Kalinn's.  Taking an even closer look, I am going to ask for _another_ revision.  The eighth level seems to be giving 88 XP per level instead of 89.  Pretty much the same issue as the fifth level in the other game.  

I found I was off by a day for Iosef's eighth level as well.  I have adjusted his numbers in the first post.

Combine that with moving line 12.2 from 1/5/2013 to 1/3/2013 for Relic's level up,
Daylily's level up at line 25.1 from 7/5 to 7/1 and
Relic's level up at line 25.2 from 7/14 to 7/12 should get the numbers a lot closer to what I have.  There are too many cascade effects to trace by hand after that point.  But, it should get us close.

-SK


----------



## perrinmiller

I fixed the sheets and then looked again.  My numbers are much closer, but not exact. I will just *approve* your numbers, SK. We are talking so small a deviation now, it is no longer worth quibbling over.


----------



## Satin Knights

Thanks.  If you wouldn't mind, can you get the corrected excel sheet back to Mowgli so he can update his thread with a corrected one?  We are going to be seeing more games at 8th level, and having that fixed would be nice.


----------

